# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Eκτελεσαν 15χρονο,πυροβολουν ακομα κ εξω απο τη κηδεια του!

## commando

http://www.cosmo.gr/News/Hellas/223188.html

----------


## john70

> http://www.cosmo.gr/News/Hellas/223188.html


Το ξύλο που έφαγε το πλήρωμα του περιπολικού δηλαδή είναι αποδεκτό , μήπως έπρεπε να πούνε και ευχαριστούμε . Απαράδεκτοι και οι μέν απαράδεκτοι και οι δέν , αλλα εάν πράγματι πυροβόλησαν σε άμυνα γιατι ήταν η ζωή του σε άμεσο κίνδυνο , καλά έκανε ., Εάν οι αντιεξουσιαστές έχουν κάτι να πούν ας το πούν κόσμια και όχι προπυλακίζωντας άσχετους , εάν πάνε να το κάνουν στους πραγματικούς υπεύθυνους (κυβέρνηση -όχι αυτήν μόνο αλλά και όποια και να είναι ) και εγώ μαζί τους .

----------


## commando

Δεν επιτρεπεται απο τον κανονισμο ποσο μαλλον απο ατομα αοπλα,οποτε θα φαει μια ΕΔΕ τουλαχιστον και θα γινει ενα παρτυ μια βδομαδα τουλαχιστον απο τα μηντια μετα απο δω παν κ οι αλλοι.

----------


## papashark

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον John70, γιατί πρέπει να δείχνουμε συμπόνια προς κάποιον που έχει επιλέξει την βία ως μέτρο έκφρασης ? Είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι η βία φέρνει περισσότερη βία, και αναλογικά η μολότοφ σε αστυνομικούς φέρνει τους αστυνομικούς σε κάποια στιγμή να ανταποδίδουν με το δικό τους όπλο, το 38αρι....

Λυπάμαι που ένας 16χρονος επέλεξε τον δρόμο της βίας, η κατάληξη του δεν μου προκαλεί εντύπωση, με την κλιμάκωση των συμπλοκών και των επιθέσεων σε αστυνομικούς, ήταν βέβαιο ότι κάποιον θα τον έκλαιγε η μάνα του. Και εκεί θα λυπώμουν πολύ περισσότερη την μάνα του αστυνομικού που απλά έκανε την δουλειά του και τίμια προσπαθούσε να ζήσει την οικογένια του, από ότι την μάνα του αντιεξουσιαστή που δεν έκανε κάτι για να μην πάρει ο κανακάρης της αυτόν τον δρόμο...

Με λίγα λόγια καλά να τα πάθει για μένα....  ::  




> Νεκρός από τα πυρά αστυνομικού έπεσε ένας 16χρονος, σε άγρια συμπλοκή μεταξύ ομάδας αντιεξουσιαστών και διερχόμενου περιπολικού, που σημειώθηκε πριν από λίγη ώρα στα Εξάρχεια.
> 
> Τα επεισόδια ξεκίνησαν όταν η ομάδα των νεαρών επιχείρησε να επιτεθεί στο περιπολικό, στη συμβολή των οδών Τζαβέλλα και Μεσολογγίου, κάνοντας μάλιστα – σύμφωνα με τις πρώτες πληροφορίες – χρήση μολότοφ.
> 
> Ενας εκ των αστυνομικών πυροβόλησε εναντίον των νεαρών τραυματίζοντας θανάσιμα έναν εξ αυτών. Ο 16χρονος μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο στο νοσοκομείο "Ευαγγελισμός", όπου υπέκυψε στα τραύματά του λίγη ώρα αργότερα.
> 
> Το κέντρο είναι αποκλεισμένο, ενώ ισχυρές αστυνομικές δυνάμεις έχουν σπεύσει στο σημείο.
> 
> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπάρχει επίσημη ενημέρωση από την αστυνομία.





> Επίθεση απο ομάδα αντιεξουσιαστών δέχτηκε λίγο μετά τις 9 το βράδυ περιπολικό της αστυνομίας στα Εξάρχεια, με αποτέλεσμα ενας απο τους αστυνομικούς να πυροβολήσει και να τραματίσει θανάσιμα νεαρό απο τους επιτιθέμενους.





> Δεν επιτρεπεται απο τον κανονισμο ποσο μαλλον απο ατομα αοπλα,οποτε θα φαει μια ΕΔΕ τουλαχιστον και θα γινει ενα παρτυ μια βδομαδα τουλαχιστον απο τα μηντια μετα απο δω παν κ οι αλλοι.


Αν είχαν μολότοφ τότε δεν ήταν αόπλοι, αν είναι λοστούς, καδρόνια και ρόπαλα με καρφιά, και πάλι δεν ήταν άοπλοι.

Από ότι φαίνετε το θέμα είναι πολύ ξεκάθαρο (αν και θα περιμένω να ακούσω τι θα πουν στα ΜΜΕ), τώρα αν ένα σωρό κομπλεξικοί βρουν ευκαιρία να κάνουν πάρτυ ενάντια στην αστυνομία από συνήθεια, είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## papashark

Και για να καταλάβεις πόσο απλά είναι δυστηχώς τα πράγματα, προχθές έστειλαν ένα Ζετά στο νοσοκομείο, έτσι επειδή τον βρήκαν μπροστά τους :




> Στη συνέχεια, νεαροί ξυλοκόπησαν άνδρα της ομάδας Ζήτα, ο οποίος είχε σταματήσει για να ρυθμίσει την κυκλοφορία στη διασταύρωση Πατησίων και Στουρνάρη, ενώ ακολούθησαν και άλλες αψιμαχίες με τις αστυνομικές δυνάμεις στη διασταύρωση Στουρνάρη και Τζωρτζ.


Πες μου πόσο εύκολα θα τραβήξει το όπλο ο αστυνομικός όταν βλέπει 20-30 άτομα να του επιτήθονται να τον δείρουν ?

Μήπως είχες διαβάσει πριν από μερικούς μήνες που έδειραν αξιωματικό των ΜΑΤ μέσα σε εκθεσιακό χώρο στο γκάζι, όπου ήταν εκεί με πολιτικά με την γυναίκα του και το παιδί του ? Σκέψου να είσαι 5-6 χρονών και να βλέπεις 20 άτομα να βαράνε με λοστούς τον πατέρα σου στα καλά του καθημένου !

Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουν ξεφύγει εντελώς, δέρνουν όποιον βρίσκουν μπροστά τους, πριν από μια βδομάδα εισέβαλαν στην Νομική αν θυμάμαι καλά, που έψαχναν και καλά να βρουν ακροδεξιούς μέσα στην σχολή. Τελικά δεν τους βρήκαν και έκαναν τουλούμι στο ξύλο κάτι φοιτητές (μιας που μπήκαμε ας δείρουμε κάποιον)

Πάρε και άλλο :




> Τη διενέργεια επείγουσας προκαταρκτικής εξέτασης για τον *άγριο ξυλοδαρμό του διευθυντή φυλακών Διαβατών, Κωνσταντίνου Τσουρέλη, από ομάδα αγνώστων, κατά τη διάρκεια εκδήλωσης στη Νομική Σχολή του ΑΠΘ, παρήγγειλε ο προϊστάμενος της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Θεσσαλονίκης, Δημήτρης Παπαγεωργίου.*
> 
> Η έρευνα ανατέθηκε στη Διεύθυνση Ασφάλειας Θεσσαλονίκης και σύμφωνα με την εισαγγελική παραγγελία, θα διερευνηθούν ποινικές ευθύνες σε βάρος των υπαίτιων του περιστατικού για το αδίκημα της επικίνδυνης σωματικής βλάβης.
> 
> Στο πλαίσιο της έρευνας θα κληθεί να καταθέσει η καθηγήτρια της Νομικής του ΑΠΘ, Αγγελική Πιτσελά, η οποία προσκάλεσε τον διευθυντή των φυλακών να μιλήσει σε φοιτητές του Ιδρύματος, στο πλαίσιο μαθήματος Εγκληματολογίας.
> 
> *Το επεισόδιο του ξυλοδαρμού σημειώθηκε χθες το απόγευμα, όταν ομάδα αγνώστων με κράνη και ρόπαλα εισέβαλε στο χώρο όπου διεξαγόταν το μάθημα και επιτέθηκε στον ομιλητή. Ο Κωνσταντίνος Τσουρέλης διακομίστηκε με σοβαρά τραύματα στο νοσοκομείο «Παπαγεωργίου».*
> 
> Εν τω μεταξύ, με ανακοίνωσή τους, οι πρυτανικές αρχές του ΑΠΘ καταδικάζουν με σφοδρότητα το «αποτρόπαιο αυτό περιστατικό», κάνοντας λόγο για «άνανδρη ενέργεια από εξωπανεπιστημιακή συμμορία, που δεν έχει καμιά θέση σε χώρο πνεύματος, πολιτισμού και σύγκρουσης ιδεών» και την οποία «η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα οφείλει να εξοβελίσει».
> ...





> Επείγουσα προκαταρκτική εξέταση για την επίθεση κουκουλοφόρων και ροπαλοφόρων αναρχικών κατά του διευθυντή των φυλακών Διαβατών, Κωνσταντίνου Τσουρέλη, κατά τη διάρκεια ομιλίας του στη Νομική Σχολή ως προσκεκλημένου ομιλητή του Τμήματος Νομικής του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης (ΑΠΘ), διέταξε ο προϊστάμενος της Εισαγγελίας Πρωτοδικών Θεσσαλονίκης, Δημήτρης Παπαγεωργίου, ενώ η Πρυτανεία και σύσσωμη η Ακαδημαϊκή Κοινότητα του ΑΠΘ καταδίκασε με σφοδρότητα το επεισόδιο, με ανακοίνωσή της.


Αν κάποιοι έχουν επιλέξη τον ένοπλο αγώνα μέσα στις πόλεις, εγώ δεν θα λυπηθώ κανέναν επιτηθέμενο για την κατάλειξη του. Θα λυπηθώ μόνο το ξεκίνημα της πορείας του.

----------


## mbjp

ανακρίνεται η ζαρντινιέρα..

----------


## commando

Σεναριο.Ξερεις το επιθετο του νεαρου...αρα σιγουρα δεν ειναι συγγενης σου για να δουμε ελπιζω να ηταν πραγματι πολυ κακο παιδι για το καλο σου γκολντεν μποι.
Τουλαχιστον ο μπατσος εχει ορκιστει να δωσει αιμα οποτε οι οικογενειες τους ειναι συμφιλιωμενες με την ιδεα του θανατου,και αφου δεν τραυματιστηκε να παει ουτε για κουκουλωμα στο 401 .......ω ρε γλεντια.....
Τελικα το παζλ μπαινει στη θεση του με εσας τους 3...
update 218
ασε το παρτυ αρχισε εγινε φραστικο επεισοδιο κ πυροβοληθηκε εν ψυχρω ακυρες οι μολοτοφ ......
καλυτερα να μασας παρα να μιλας.

----------


## papashark

Ασε ρε

Τρελάθηκε ο μπάτσος και έβγαλε το όπλο γιατί βριστήκανε ?

ΜEGA άκουσες ? Την αυτόπτη μάρτυρα που ήταν στον Βύρωνα και την πήρανε τηλέφωνο γιατί ήταν φίλοι της κόρης της ?

Ασε, έτσι είμαι και εγώ αυτόπτης μάρτυρας...

Και ο Καλτέζας επειδή μάλλον δεν θυμάσε, την σφαίρα την έφαγε με την μολότοφ στο χέρι.

Οταν αποφασίζεις την ένοπλη πάλη, δεν είσαι απλά συμφιλιωμένος με την ιδέα του θανάτου, τον προκαλείς κιόλας.

----------


## commando

ναι ολα τα στοιχεια αυτο δειχνουν γιαυτο ο δικος σου δεν δεχτηκε τις παραιτησεις του υπουργου και βεβαια το ΜΕΓΚΑ ειναι το ανεξαρτητο δικτυο λεγε με ΤΗΛΕΤΥΠΟΣ ....ποσο ρομπα σας εκανα παλι που δεν μπορειτε να το χωνεψετε ουτε καν να κοιμηθητε δεν θα μπορεσετε απο τις τυψεις.Οσο για τον Καλτεζα πρεπει να πλενει κανεις με τουμποφλο το στομα του οταν τον μνημονευει εγω δικαιουμαι γιατι ημουν συμμαθητης.
Οσο για το τι εχουν μαθει η οχι τους ειδικους φρουρους ασε να το ξερω καλυτερα βαλε τα βυσματα σου στην Αστυνομια να δεις οτι περασα απο κει γιαυτο εχω σημανθει,να μην χρησιμοποεις το επιθετο μου κ για ψυλλου πηδημα.
Πω ρε φιλε αυριο βλεπω εκτακτο δελτιο με Ευαγγελατο και ας εχει το ΣΚ ελευθερο.
Θα βαλω φρεσκο ποπκορν.
Ερωτηση .πριν μια ωρα εφαγα τα δακρυγονα στο πεδιο του Αρεως(σκεψου αποσταση)οποτε εβγαλα το κρανος,αν ειχαν μπλοκο οι μπατσοι να σταματαγα η να το επαιζα Καρβελας.....?

----------


## papashark

> ναι ολα τα στοιχεια αυτο δειχνουν γιαυτο ο δικος σου δεν δεχτηκε τις παραιτησεις του υπουργου και βεβαια το ΜΕΓΚΑ ειναι το ανεξαρτητο δικτυο λεγε με ΤΗΛΕΤΥΠΟΣ ....ποσο ρομπα σας εκανα παλι που δεν μπορειτε να το χωνεψετε ουτε καν να κοιμηθητε δεν θα μπορεσετε απο τις τυψεις.Οσο για τον Καλτεζα πρεπει να πλενει κανεις με τουμποφλο το στομα του οταν τον μνημονευει εγω δικαιουμαι γιατι ημουν συμμαθητης.
> Οσο για το τι εχουν μαθει η οχι τους ειδικους φρουρους ασε να το ξερω καλυτερα βαλε τα βυσματα σου στην Αστυνομια να δεις οτι περασα απο κει γιαυτο εχω σημανθει,να μην χρησιμοποεις το επιθετο μου κ για ψυλλου πηδημα.
> Πω ρε φιλε αυριο βλεπω εκτακτο δελτιο με Ευαγγελατο και ας εχει το ΣΚ ελευθερο.
> Θα βαλω φρεσκο ποπκορν.
> Ερωτηση .πριν μια ωρα εφαγα τα δακρυγονα στο πεδιο του Αρεως(σκεψου αποσταση)οποτε εβγαλα το κρανος,αν ειχαν μπλοκο οι μπατσοι να σταματαγα η να το επαιζα Καρβελας.....?


παραλληρείς....

Ποιόν έκανες ρόμπα ρε καβαλημένε ? Πας καλά ?

----------


## commando

πως δεν σας εκανα ρομπα αφου για να υποστηριξετε το καθεστως αμεσως βγηκατε με ντουντουκα ..αυτοαμυνα μολοτωφ..
Ποιος σας ειπε κιολας οτι ειμαστε στο Τεξας και αθωωνεται ακομα κ η αυτοαμυνα?
ΡΟΜΠΑΑΑ

----------


## papashark

> πως δεν σας εκανα ρομπα αφου για να υποστηριξετε το καθεστως αμεσως βγηκατε με ντουντουκα ..αυτοαμυνα μολοτωφ..
> Ποιος σας ειπε κιολας οτι ειμαστε στο Τεξας και αθωωνεται ακομα κ η αυτοαμυνα?
> ΡΟΜΠΑΑΑ


Τι να σου πω, κρατιέμαι μην σου πω καμιά βαριά κουβέντα, γιατί δεν έχω όρεξη για ban....

Κάτσε να ακούς "αυτόπτες" μάρτυρες που τα ξέρουν όλα όσο ήταν ακόμα στον Βύρωνα, τόσο σου κόβει, τόσο καταλαβαίνεις.

----------


## commando

Πεστα σε pm μην σκασεις κ παθεις κ τιποτα,  ::  
Ναι και οι αυτοπτες μαρτυρες εχουν ψυχη.
Παντως εγω αν ημουν αυτοπτης θα ελεγα την αληθεια,οπως εχω αποδειξει κ προσφατως,οπου διαφοροι αυτηκοοι "βαφτιστηκαν" αυτοπτες.......  ::

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=15945




> ποσο ρομπα σας εκανα παλι


Έσπασε η καρέκλα από τα γέλια!  :: 

Νέο ανέκδοτο: ο «αναρχο-αριστερός»  ::  commando!  ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εντάξει παιδιά, ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι έγινε, όπως και να 'χει δεν νομίζω ένας 16χρονος να τρόμαξε τόσο πολύ τον αστυνομικό που να τον πυροβόλησε σε αυτοάμυνα. Είναι σίγουρα νωρίς ακόμα για να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα, ακόμα και το indymedia να δείτε, ο καθένας λέει τα δικά του. Το γεγονός πάντως είναι ότι ένα ΠΑΙΔΙ 16 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ είναι νεκρός από το όπλο ενός οργάνου της ΤΑΞΗΣ. Η δουλειά αυτού του ανθρώπου δεν ήταν να πυροβολήσει, ήταν -αν οι συνθήκες ήταν όντως περίεργες- να ζητήσει ενισχύσεις, να ενημερώσει το τμήμα κλπ. ΟΧΙ να πυροβολήσει !!! Μη λέμε και ότι θέλουμε, υποτίθεται ότι είναι εκπαιδευμένοι να αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Και μη βιάζεστε να κάνετε συζήτηση εν θερμώ, είναι μεγάλο άλλοθι να συζητάμε τέτοια θέματα μόνο όταν γίνονται τέτοια σκηνικά...

----------


## commando

> Ωστόσο, τουλάχιστον τρεις αυτόπτες μάρτυρες υποστηρίζουν ότι η σφαίρα δεν εξοστρακίσθηκε και ότι ο νεαρός πυροβολήθηκε εν ψυχρώ.


Ρομπααα

----------


## bedazzled

> Ωστόσο, τουλάχιστον τρεις αυτόπτες μάρτυρες υποστηρίζουν ότι η σφαίρα δεν εξοστρακίσθηκε και ότι ο νεαρός πυροβολήθηκε εν ψυχρώ.
> 
> 
> Ρομπααα


Εσύ νομίζεις ότι μιλάς στον αρχηγό της αστυνομίας και ρομπιάζεις κανέναν;

Λείπει και ο marculionis γμτ..

Τεσπά, καληνύχτα σας κύριοι.

----------


## gadgetakias

Συλληπητήρια και στα 15+ καταστήματα που κάηκαν και στους εκατοντάδες ανθρώπους που Χριστουγεννιάτικα μένουν χωρίς δουλειά..
Ζήτω τα εξάρχεια!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Γιώργο πριν ξεκινήσεις αυτό το thread καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις μια στολή αστυνομικού και να πάς να κάνεις μια επιτόπια ερευνα εκεί μετά τις 9-10 το βράδυ, αφού προηγουμένως εχεις παρκάρει εκεί κοντά. Αν είχες και μαγαζί εκεί κοντά ακόμα καλύτερα, θα είχες μια πιό καλύτερη άποψη. Δεν είναι απλό το πρόβλημα πάντως όσο και αν φαίνεται.
Εσύ μια φορά εκφράστηκες. Αλλωστε τι κομμάντο θα ήσουν ? Εχω την αίσθηση ότι σε γαργαλάει κάτι και κατά καιρούς το δείχνεις ...... μάλλον δεν έχεις προσέξει τη διαφήμιση με την τσίχλα!  ::

----------


## vector

τουλαχιστον θα ξεχασουμε το Βατοπαιδι,κατι ειναι κ αυτο....  ::

----------


## fengi1

Δεν ειναι τοσο απλα τα πργματα. Το φαινομενο δεν ειναι καινουργιο. 20+ χρονια καλα κρατει.
Αν μπορουσαν να βρουν λυση θα την ειχα βρει τοσα χρονια.
Το 85, την μερα που σκοτωθηκε ο Καλτεζας, σπουδαστης στην Κωλετη 11 τα εζησα απο κοντα.
Εκει βλεπεις πως η ψυχολογια του ηρεμου 18χρονου αλλαζει και απο θεατης γινεται οχλος.
Στο χτεσινο, μια αψυχολογητη ενεργεια του αστυνομικου ή απο φοβο ή απο δεν ξερω τι, καταφερε να φερει 
στην κυβερνηση ενα αλλο ακομα ξαφνικο προβλημα στα τοσα που εχει,
στους καταστηματαρχες την καταστροφη εν οψη εορτων και οικονομικης κρισης,
στους αγνωστους γνωστους μια συσπειρωση. Οι χτεσινοι 50 σημερα θα ειναι 1000 
στην μανα και στον πατερα του παιδιου το χειροτερο απο ολα.
Οι περιουσιες φτιαχνονται , η ζωη του παιδιου δεν ερχεται παλι.
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Μιχάλης_Καλτεζάς

----------


## vector

ο επομενος νεκρος 8α ειναι 8χρονος

----------


## commando

Επιτελους αναβαθμιστηκαμε γιναμε Γαλλια.Οσο για τα καταστηματα δεν ειδα να σπασανε κανενα τυπου priveshop,αλλα αυτα που εχει αχτι ο Ελληνας δηλαδη τραπεζες,multistores διορθωστε με αν εκαψαν κανενα κουρειο..
Σταχτη και μπουρμπερη θα γινει καλυτερα να εδιναν μερικα εκατομμυρια απο το πακετο των 28 δις να το κουκουλωσουν γιατι αν δεν το κουκουλωσουν,θα βγουν πολλες κουκουλες ακομα εξω για μαχη.
Αλέξανδρε Γρηγορόπουλε...μην ανησυχεις δεν σου αξιζε αυτη η κοινωνια ετσι κι αλλιως...κοιμησου τωρα παρεα με τον Μιχαλη...

----------


## vabiris

> Ωστόσο, τουλάχιστον τρεις αυτόπτες μάρτυρες υποστηρίζουν ότι η σφαίρα δεν εξοστρακίσθηκε και ότι ο νεαρός πυροβολήθηκε εν ψυχρώ.
> 
> 
> Ρομπααα


ανακοινωθηκε απο το ΕΚΑΒ οτι το τραυμα του νεου ειναι ''τυφλο'', που σημαινει οτι δεν ειναι διαμπερες και αν σκεφτουμε οτι το δραστικο βεληνεκες ενος πιστολιου ειναι 25 μετρα ευκολα βγαινει το συμπερασμα οτι μαλλον δεν πυροβοληθηκε απο κοντα!

----------


## commando

τα usp ειναι 9mm και δεν ξερουμε αν ειχαν τρυπια βολιδα aka doom doom οποτε ασε την παραπληροφορηση.
Μα δεν εχει νοημα καν.
αφου εν ψυχρω ηταν και στο παρελθον αλλα κανεις δεν πηγε φυλακη.Ποτε δεν θα αφησει μπατσο η κυβερνηση να παει φυλακη διοτι ειναι κακο για το ηθικο κ μετα θα ψαχνει με το τηλεσκοπιο νεους αστυφυλακες.
Σου υπενθυμιζω διοτι στο σχολειο κ στο πανεπιστημιο δεν θα στο πουν ποτε.



> ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ ΚΑΛΤΕΖΑΣ. (17 Νοεμβρίου 1985 )Ο φόνος του 15χρονου μαθητή από τον αστυφύλακα Αθανάσιο Μελίστα με σφαίρα στο πίσω μέρος της κεφαλής κατά τη διάρκεια μικροεπεισοδίων στις παρυφές της πλατείας Εξαρχείων ήταν το αποκορύφωμα ενός χρόνου βίαιων `επιχειρήσεων αρετής'. Οι παραιτήσεις των προϊσταμένων του Υπουργείου Δημ. Τάξεως Τσούρα και Κουτσόγιωργα δεν έγιναν δεκτές, τα ΜΑΤ εισέβαλαν στο Χημείο συλλαμβάνοντας 37 νέους και το κέντρο της Αθήνας έζησε άγριες ώρες - με χιλιάδες αγανακτισμένους διαδηλωτές, κατάληψη του ΕΜΠ και κοινό αγώνα "αγανακτισμένων πολιτών" της ΠΑΣΚΕ με φασιστικές ομάδες κατά της `αναρχίας'. Καταδικασμένος πρωτόδικα σε δυόμισι χρόνια φυλάκιση (με ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα), ο Μελίστας θα αθωωθεί στις 25/1/1990 από το Εφετείο.
> 
> Στις 5/12/2003 ο ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ ΜΑΡΑΓΚΑΚΗΣ(22 ετων) δέχεται σφαίρα στο κεφάλι, που του προκαλεί διαμπερές τραύμα και τον καθιστά κλινικά νεκρό .Οι άντρες των Τ.Α.Ε. Ρεθύμνου επιτίθενται με όπλα σ'αυτόν και τους 2 φίλους του, που δε σταματούν σε σήμα τους κοντά στις Γωνιές Μαλεβυζίου. Πρωτόδικα είχε καταδικασθεί από το Μικτό Ορκωτό δικαστήριο Χανίων σε ισόβια κάθειρξη, ο αρχιφύλακας Γιώργος Δημητρακάκης για την εν ψυχρώ δολοφονία του 22άχρονου ,Στη δεύτερη δίκη όμως ο αρχιφύλακας, που ήταν επικεφαλής του μπλόκου του Τμήματος Αστυνομικών Επιχειρήσεων -ΤΑΕ- Ρεθύμνου, έπεσε στα «μαλακά» από το Κακουργιοδικείο Πειραιά αφού οι δικαστές με οριακή πλειοψηφία 4 προς 3 του επέβαλαν ποινή φυλάκισης 5,5 ετών προκαλώντας την οργή των συγγενών του θύματος.Σήμερα οι δολοφόνοι του Ηρακλή είναι ελεύθεροι.


http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3? ... _id=933326

Hδη το γεγονος οτι καλυπτουν το ονομα του δολοφονου σημαινει ενοχη του κρατους.Δηλαδη βγαζουν το ονομα του ανηλικου που προστατευεται κιολας απο ψηφισμα της ΕΕ προσωπικων δεδομενων κ οχι του μπατσου.
Πιστευεις οτι εχουμε βοτσαλα στο κεφαλι τελικα η κατι αλλο παιζεται?

----------


## john70

Τα έχεις κάνει σαλάτα .... Πάρε μια ανάσα και μήν γράφεις μπούρδες , μήν μπερδεύεις σκόπιμα άσχετα γεγονότα μεταξύ τους . 

Καταδικαστέοι οι αστυνομικοί εαν πυροβόλισαν άσκοπα τον νεαρό.
Καταδικαστέοι εάν πάνω σε άμύνα του έριξαν σε καιριο σημείο και όχι στα άκρα.

Καταδικαστέα η πράξη του μικρού και της παρέας του να προπυλακίζουν αστυνομικούς κσι να τους πετάνε διάφορα .
Καταδικαστεοι ο μικρός και η παρέα του εάν με τις πράξεις τους έθεταν σε κίνδυνο τις ζωές τρίτων .

Απαράδεκτοι και πρέπει να πάνε 1000 χρόνια μέσα όλα τα τσογλάνια που σπάνε μαγαζια , περιουσίες τρίτων και όσα πληρώνουμε όλοι μας . Η αντίδραση στο κατεστημένο (όσο σαθρό και φασιστικό μπορεί να είναι απο εποχή σε εποχή) δεν μπορεί να εκφράζετε με πράξεις φασισμού και καταστροφής της δημόσιας ή ιδιωτικής περιουσίας . 

Θα ήθελα να δώ εάν έσπαγαν το δικό σου μαγαζί , ή έβαζαν φωτια στο αμάξί σου τι θα έκανες . Δεκτοι οι αγώνες απο όποια πλευρά και εαν είναι απο όποια κοινωνική ομάδα , φτάνει να μήν καταπατά τα δικαιώματ των άλλων .

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Για μένα οι ηθικοί αυτουργοί είναι 2 το 15χρονο δεν φταίει σε τίποτα 

1 φταίνε οι γ****ένοι οι γονείς που παρατάνε τα παιδιά τους στο έλεος τους και δεν δίνουν την δέουσα προσοχή 

2 το γ****ένο το κράτος που ενώ ξέρει πολύ καλά ποιοι είναι οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι και καλά κάνει την πάπια εδώ και 20 χρόνια επιτρέποντας την στρατολόγηση νέων θυμάτων
οι κοματικες οργανωσεις φοιτητικές και μη 
τα νέα φρούτα της εποχής πάμε φύγαμε και λοιπές μπούρδες δικαιοσύνη και καλά ρε δεν τραβάμε τα βυζιά μας καλύτερα 

όλα τα άλλα συγνώμη άλλα είναι μπούρδες


παρακαλώ να μην κοπεί τίποτα


commando όταν καίγανε τη σημαία οι αναρχες γκρινιαζες η δεν θυμάμαι καλά ?

----------


## mbjp

@Γιάννη,Πάνο

θα ήθελα να δω την αντιδρασή σου αν καμμιά μέρα σε μπουζουριάζανε οι μπάτσοι για εξακρίβωση επειδή τους φάνηκες ύποπτος και σε ταλαιπωρούσαν για κάνα 4ωρο τουλάχιστον στο τμήμα με συμπεριφορά που αντιστοιχεί σε κακοποιό, ή αν πήγαινες ποτέ σε πορεία να διαμαρτυρηθείς για τα δικαιώματά σου και 20-30 γνωστοί άγνωστοι που αποβιβάστηκαν απο τις κλούβες των ΜΑΤ την έκαναν πεδίο μάχης.

στο θέμα, η ανακοίνωση της ΕΛΑΣ λέει:



```
Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της Αστυνομίας, που παίρνει αποστάσεις από τους «ισχυρισμούς» των δύο αστυνομικών, τα γεγονότα που κατέληξαν στον φόνο του εφήβου εξελίχθηκαν ως εξής:

«Περιπολικό αυτοκίνητο του Αστυν. Τμήματος Εξαρχείων στο οποίο επέβαιναν δύο (2) Ειδικοί Φρουροί δέχθηκε επίθεση στη συμβολή Χ.Τρικούπη και Ναυαρίνου, με ρίψη αντικειμένων από τριάντα (30) άτομα περίπου. Μετά την αρχική επίθεση, το πλήρωμα του περιπολικού στάθμευσε το αυτοκίνητο επί της οδού Χ. Τρικούπη (πλησίον αστυνομικής δύναμης) και κατευθύνθηκαν πεζή προς τους επιτιθέμενους για την σύλληψή τους. 

»Οι συγκεντρωθέντες, πάντα κατά τους ισχυρισμούς των Ειδικών Φρουρών, επιτέθηκαν εκ νέου στους δύο Ειδικούς Φρουρούς, οι οποίοι αντέδρασαν: ο μεν ένας δια ρίψεως χειροβομβίδας κρότου – λάμψεως, ο δε άλλος με χρήση του υπηρεσιακού του όπλου πυροβολώντας τρεις φορές, με συνέπεια τον θανάσιμο τραυματισμό του ανηλίκου, που μεταφέρθηκε με ασθενοφόρο στο Νοσοκομείο 'Ευαγγελισμός'».
```

Οπότε οι λεβέντες μας πάρκαραν το τουτου και επανήλθαν ψυχραιμότατοι προς το πλήθος, 2 εναντίον 30 (που είσαι ρε τζων γουεην), κάνοντας με πλήρη συνείδηση χρήση των όπλων τους. Οπότε πάει και το παραμυθάκι περί "εν βρασμώ ψυχής" και "σε αυτοάμυνα".
Γενικα καλό είναι να κρατάμε αποστάσεις από ακραίες θέσεις καθώς η ζωή είναι περίεργη και ποτέ δε ξέρεις, εαν θα βρεθούμε εμείς ή το παιδί μας ή κάποιο άλλο αγαπημένο μας πρόσωπο στη πορεία μιας σφαίρας που εξοστρακίστηκε ή μιας μολότοφ που σημάδευε το κατεστημένο..


την καλημερα μου  ::

----------


## vector

1. Να μη μας λενε πως τα οπλα εκπυρσοκροτουν. Για ονομα του θεου, δεν υπάρχουν οπλουργοι και οπλονόμοι στην Ελληνική αστυνομια ή οι αστυνομικοι δε φροντιζουν να μερημνουν για την καλη κατάσταση των οπλων τους ?
Δεν ειναι αστειο ουτε πλημμελημα να εκπυρσοκροτει ενα οπλο. *Αφαιρει μια ζωη.*
_Πληρώνονται ομως με μισθο για να μη συμβαινει αυτο._

2. Οπλο = ευθυνη = ψυχική υγεια και ηρεμια. Γινονται ψυχιατρικοι ελεγχοι απο εξειδικευμένο προσωπικο στους φέροντες οπλα γεμάτα ? 

3. Ο διοικητής του κάθε τμηματος είναι ενημερος για το ποιον στέλνει στο δρομο να περιπολει ? Κάνει δηλαδη καλά τη δουλειά του και αυτος ? Μήπως οποιος περνα μια δυσκολη φάση της ζωής του (διαζυγιο, θανατο συγγενους, πιεση γενικότερα) θα ΄επρεπε να εξαιρείται αυτόματα απο τη ενοπλη περιπολια ?

4. Πόσο άρτια κατηρτισμένοι ειναι οι αστυνομικοι που φερουν οπλο ? Ποια η επαφη τους με το σκοπευτηριο ? Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση, θα έπρεπε να ειναι σε θεση να βρισκουν ποδι (δεν ειναι και μικρο) και οχι καποιο ζωτικό μελος του σωματος.

5. Ποσες παραδειγματικές τιμωρίες ΟΛΩΝ των εμπλεκομένων έχουμε στα τελευταια χρονια.Δεν ειναι μονο ο αστυφυλακας που τραβα τη σκανδαλη, ειναι και ο διοικητής του, και ο οπλουργος και ο ψυχιατρος και πιθανον αναλογα με την περισταση και οι συνάδελφοί του συνυπευθυνοι.

*Τα παιδια και οι νέοι ανθρωποι δεν ειναι αναλώσιμα χαρτικα και ήδη γραφειου. Η ανθρώπινη ζωή δεν κοστολογείται και το αιμα του καθενός δεν ειναι για να ποτίζει το τσιμέντο.*
Ακουσα σε ενα καναλι, νομιζω στον ΑΝΤ1 πως το παιδι πεταξε μια πετρα στο περιπολικο. Αν η απαντηση στην πετρα ειναι η σφαίρα τότε θελω να εκφραστώ πολυ ασχημα για τη χωρα που με φιλοξενει, και περισσοτερο νιωθω ντροπη παρά την περηφανια την οποια προσπαθουν να μας φυσηξουν.

----------


## john70

@mbjp,

Τουλάχιστον 10 φορές με έχουν σταματήσει για εξακρίβωση στοιχείων στον δρόμο με το αυτοκίνητο , αλλα και πεζό . Ποτέ δεν μου μιλισαν με στυλάκι , ούτε και με ταλαιπώρισαν άσκοπα. Ίσως φταίει που είμαι κάποιας μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας και δεν έχω "ύποπτη φάτσα" (κατακριτέο φυσικά να σ κρίνουν απο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση) . Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο , ότι μερικές φορές συμβαίνουν ακρότητες , απαράδεκτα περιστατικά και απο τους μέν και απο τουςς δεν . Απλά σε γενικές γραμμές ο Μανώλης έχει δίκιο , αφού οι γνωστοι άγνωστοι μετά απο τόσα χρόνια έιναι πολύ γνωστοι γιατί δεν τους μαζεύουνε να ηρεμίσουμε ....

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

σε κάθε διαδήλωση που κάνουν τα συνδικάτα είμαι κάτω πως και δεν με έχουν μπουζουριασει ακόμα είναι άξιο απορίας ίσως γιατί δεν πετάω μολοτοφ η πέτρες στους αστυνομικούς ? η μήπως δεν τους την πέφτω με καδρόνια και σημαίες ?

εάν τα συγκεκριμένα τυπακια έκαναν την διαμαρτυρία τους σαν ανθρωποειδή και όχι σαν άγρια ζώα θα είχαμε τέτοια αποτελέσματα ποτέ?
όχι οτι οι μπάτσοι μας ειναι παρθένες βλέπε ξύλο στα γεροντάκια και χημικά σε κάθε διαδήλωση άλλα μέχρι εκεί και όχι παντα

αλήθεια δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα γιατί διαμαρτύρονται αυτοί ξέρουν ?

επίσης κάποιος πρέπει να μαζέψει τον commando τον προβοκάτορα δεν είναι δουλειά να μας βάζει να τρωγόμαστε κυριακάτικα

----------


## john70

@ Vector ,

Γνωρίζεις πώς απο τον 10/08 το ολυμπιακό σκοπευτήριο στο μαρκόπουλο παραχωρήθηκε στην ελληνική αστυνομία ? Και καλά για να στεγαστούν διάφορες υπηρεσίες εκει , αλλα και να κάνουν πρακτική εκπ/ση στα όπλα 

Η πρακτική τους επαφή με τα όπλα , σταματάει μετά απο τις 4 υποχρεοτικές βολές που κάνουν στην σχολή .

Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος απο τον οπλισμό που έχουν (υπηρεσιακα όπλα) είναι τουλάχιστον 30 ετών , με εξαιρεση τις ειδικές μονάδες ή όσους αγόρασαν δικά τους όπλα .

Για τους εργαζόμενους στο "ιδρυμα" αυτό το να σε πάνε μετάθεση στα ΑΤ εξαρχείων, ΑΤ Κολωνού , ΑΤ Αγ Παντελεήμωνα , ΑΤ Ομονοιας , και σε 2-3 ακόμα "μαγαζιά γωνία" αποτελεί δυσμενή μετάθεση , και πάνε "ευκολα" εκει όσοι έχουν παραβατική συμπεριφορά ή δεν είναι αρεστοι στο σύστημα.

Εαν σκευτείς τα παραπάνω , μάλλον είναι ακατάλληλοι να ασκούν αστυνομικά καθήκοντα και είναι ακατάλληλοι για το λειτουργημα που πρέπει να ασκούν . Απο την άλλη αυτό δεν αποτελεί άλοθι για αν τρώνε ξύλο ή να υπάρχουν ομάδες αναρχικών και να καταστρέφουν την δημόσια περιουσία έτσι για την πλάκα τους .

----------


## mbjp

Έχει ευθύνες και η αστυνομία και η πολιτεία. Όλος αυτός ο "αντεξουσιαστικός χώρος" και η πολεμική δεν γίνονται άνευ λόγου και αιτίας, για παράδειγμα στη περίπτωση του Μαλτεζά, ο αστυνομικός αθωώθηκε. Στη περίπτωση του Σέρβου μαθητή στη Σαλόνικα πριν 10+ χρόνια ο αστυνομικός πάλι αθωώθηκε. Στη ζαρντινιέρα οι αστυνομικοί ουσιαστικά πάλι αθωώθηκαν. Και αυτές οι περιπτώσεις κατάχρησης εξουσίας είναι σταγόνες στον ωκεανό, αν βάλουμε μέσα και τη διαφθορά στο σύνολό της, ο κατάλογος είναι πραγματικά ατελείωτος. Δεν αναλύω τα πως και γιατί, ούτε έχω καμμιά έγκαψη να προασπίσω τα συμφέροντα των "αναρχικών" (πάντα σε "" αυτός ο χαρακτηρισμός), απλά απο τη μια εχεις παραδειγματική τιμωρία (πχ συλληψη και φυλακιση κάποιου για κατοχή μικροποσότητας ναρκωτικών) και απο την άλλη έχεις την απροκάλυπτη και προκλητική ασυλία.
Ο κόσμος καλώς ή κακώς θα αντιδράσει έστω και με πέτρες και μολότοφ, όπως αντιδρούν τα 5χρονα στη Παλαιστίνη απέναντι στα Ισραηλινά τανκ. Εις βάρος αθώων καταστηματαρχών? Το μεγαλύτερο λάθος των "γνωστών άγνωστων" (αν και επαναλαμβάνω, έχω δει ουκ ολιγες φορες με τα ματάκια μου τέτοιους κουκουλοφορους να αποβιβάζονται απο κλούβες). Ας αναλάβει η πολιτεία να καθαρίσει τη βρώμα και να σβήσει τέτοιες ανισότητες από τη κοινωνία μας και ξανασυζητάμε. Κάθε φορά ακούμε για παραδειγματική τιμωρία και τελικα τη βγάζουν καθαρή με καμμια μετάθεση ή 2μηνη διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

αν εννοείς κόσμο 200 άντε 300 αλιτήριους πάω πάσο

----------


## mbjp

όλοι έχουμε δικαιώματα. Το οτι εσύ κι εγώ βλέπουμε να μας πατάνε στο σβέρκο με κάτι βατοπέδια, χρηματιστήρια, κάρτες δάνεια κλπ και κάνουμε τη πάπια, δεν ισχύει για όλους. Κάποιοι επιλέγουν να αντιδράσουν, και αυτοί κόσμος είναι, στην ίδια κοινωνία με εμάς ζουν

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εδώ θα βάζω και μερικά ωραία βιντεακια για να ξέρουμε γιατί μιλάμε στο πρώτο κοιταχτε τον ανεκπαίδευτο ασφαλίτη τι ωραία που τις μαζεύει

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxjzQAExoiE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2PP2i5- ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CtZWi9cX ... re=related

αφιερωμενο στον commando
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEL_y8WB ... re=related

anyway εχει πολλά να βρείτε το point είναι οτι είναι ζώα υποκεινουμενα δεν με ενδιαφέρει καν από ποιους και δυστυχώς για αυτούς δεν πρόκειται να δουν στήριξη από τον πολίτη στον αιώνα τον απαντα

----------


## mbjp

δε μας λεει το βίντεο τι δουλειά είχε ο ασφαλίτης ντυμένος με πολιτικά μέσα στο πλήθος αυτό. Τι περίμενες δηλαδή, να τον πάρουν πρέφα και να του χαιδέψουν τ'αυτάκια; Αυτές οι τακτικές της ΕΛΑΣ ειναι που προκαλούν. Παρόμοιοι ασφαλίτες με κουκούλα και κράνος μπλεκονται στο πλήθος και συμμετέχουν στα επεισόδια πετώντας μολότοφ, ποιος ξέρει μπορεί και σε σταθμευμένα αυτοκίνητα ή σε καταστήματα αθώων πολιτών. Δε σε βλέπω να τους καταδικάζεις. Στην ελλάδα έχουμε μια λέξη (ή μαλλον δυο) γι'αυτους: ρουφιανοι & προβοκάτορες.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

για τα μπατσακια τα χω πει και τους καταδικάζω και επίσης του ξέρουμε 
αυτο που θέλω είναι να γνωρίσουμε τώρα είναι τους όψιμους υπερασπιστές της κοινωνίας μας

----------


## mbjp

και κατι τελευταιο επειδη μολις ειδα και τι εγινε στην Εγνατια στη σαλονικη, οταν πυρπολεις τη ξενη περιουσια μη περιμενεις ο πολιτης να σε στηριξει..  ::  μ*****ς "αναρχικοι"

----------


## antoniosk

Οπως ειδαμε σε ενα απο τα βιντεο ο μπατσος με πολιτικα και πιστολι ηταν μεταξυ τον διαδηλοτών, και οχι μονος του ηταν και καποιος αλλος που τον βοηθουσε. Τελικα ποσοι μπατσοι ηταν στην διδηλωση??? Τι εκαναν με τα πολιτικα??? Πετουσαν μολοτωφ??? Ολα ειναι πιθανα και ολα τα σεναρια ειναι δυνατα σε ενα κρατος σαν το δικο μας. 

Τελικα εχουμε το κτρατος, τους μπατσους και τους αναρχικους που μας ταιριαζουν...... Αλλοιμονο μονο σε αυτους που χανουν την ζωη τους αδικα.....

----------


## alsafi

Όταν εμείς βλέπουμε ένα σύστημα κατά διαόλου με τράπεζες, μίζες, διαφθορά, εργασιακά δικαιώματα, της συντάξεις, την εκκλησιά.... 
Ένα παιδί 15 ετών βλέπει *ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ*

----------


## pkent79

Ένα παιδί 15 χρονών δεν έχει την ωριμότητα, ώστε να επιλέξει την κατάλληλη συμπεριφορά με την οποία θα προστατεύσει τον εαυτό του και την κοινωνία.
Δεν φταίει ο αστυνομικός για το τι κάνουν οι παπάδες, οι τράπεζες και οι πολιτικοί με τις συντάξεις κλπ.
Το να δεις τον οποιονδήποτε αστυνομικό ως εχθρό σου είναι η εύκολη λύση, η λύση του ζώου.

Αν θέλουν κάποιοι να λέγονται αντιεξουσιαστές, ας έχουν τουλάχιστον το μυαλό να πάνε να χτυπήσουν αυτούς που παίρνουν τις αποφάσεις, όχι τους αστυνομικούς, τα καταστήματα και τα αυτοκίνητα του οποιουδήποτε.

----------


## bedazzled

> επίσης κάποιος πρέπει να μαζέψει τον commando τον προβοκάτορα δεν είναι δουλειά να μας βάζει να τρωγόμαστε κυριακάτικα


+++




> commando όταν καίγανε τη σημαία οι αναρχες γκρινιαζες η δεν θυμάμαι καλά ?


Άσε, τι ψάχνεις τώρα, από το ΛΑΟΣ μετατοπίστηκε στο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ο «τσολιάς»!  :: 




> Πιστευεις οτι εχουμε βοτσαλα στο κεφαλι τελικα η κατι αλλο παιζεται?


Δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους, για σένα είμαι σίγουρος πάντως...

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αναρχικοί και Χρυσαυγήτες είναι τα δυο άκρα, απλά η Ελ.ΑΣ. στηρίζει στεγνά τους Χρυσαυγήτες και πλακώνει τους αναρχικούς και αυτό κάνει τα πράγματα πολύ χειρότερα. Τέλος πάντων οι "αναρχικοί" είναι κοινωνικό φαινόμενο, όπως και η αστυνομική βία. Καλύτερα να συζητήσουμε πώς έχουν εκπαιδευτεί αυτοί οι αστυνομικοί, τι καταστάσεις μπορούν να διαχειριστούν, πώς έχουν εκπαιδευτεί οι "αναρχικοί", από ποιους και γιατί κλπ παρά να βλέπουμε για άλλη μια φορά το γεγονός από μόνο του. Στη προκειμένη περίπτωση οι τύποι έπρεπε να φύγουν με το περιπολικό και αν ήταν τόσο άσχημα τα πράγματα να ζητούσαν ενισχύσεις, όχι να βγουν έξω και να αρχίζουν πόλεμο (γιατί ο πόλεμος θέλει 2 για να γίνει).

----------


## andreas

Χθες εντελως τυχαια στις 2.00 περιπου  ::  ημουν στην Ερμου με εναν φιλο για βολτα. 
Βλεπω μπροστα μου μια παρεα (5-6 ατομα) με σχολικη τσαντα  ::  να τρεχουν. Τυχαιο σκεφτομαι.... 
Ξαφνικα ακουω ενα σιγανο βουητο στο βαθος. Στο επομενο λεπτο σκανε 20 ζηταδες και διασχιζουν καθετα την Ερμου,λες και πηγαινε παρελαση, με καλογιαλυσμενες στολες!.... Εχουμε δεν εχουμε παει 20 μετρα ποιο πανω σκανε απο το ιδιο στενο 40 ατομα και σπανε βιτρινες , το μαγαζι διπλα στα Sprider (τραπεζα νομιζω) και ριχνουν μολοτοφ. Στην συνεχεια τα πηραν ολα στην σειρα  ::  Στην συνεχεια πανικος....
Μεχρι να παμε στο αμαξι (Μητροπολεως) ειχε κλεισει ο δρομος και εσπαγαν τα μαγαζια κατω απο την Εκκλησια (Καπνικαρεας).
Μπατσος ουτε για δειγμα.... Επρεπε να τους παρουμε τηλεφωνο να τους ενημερωσουμε οτι τα εχουν κανει ... σαν τα μουτρα τους....


Οσο και να προκαλεσε το κολοπαιδο (15 χρονων ειναι, τι ωριμοτητα περιμενεις?) τον μπατσο, οι μπατσοι δεν θα επρεπε να πανε μονοι τους (2 ατομα) να την πεσουν μεσα στα Εξαρχεια βραδυ σε 5-10-20-25-50 ατομα! Ειναι παρανοια και προφανως ηταν ηδη εκτος ελεγχου. 
Στο video ακουγονται 2 πυροβολισμοι, και βαζω στοιχημα οτι δεν υπηρχε πυροβολισμος στον αερα! Ειναι τοσο κοντα χρονικα, και χρειαζεται χρονος να μετακινησεις το χερι σου απο πανω μεχρι κατω.... Πoυ στο video δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει αυτος ο χρονος! Θα φανει βεβαια και απο την πορεια της σφαιρας στην νεκροψια.

Απο τις μ******ς ενος μπατσου σπασανε μαγαζια, ο δημος δεν θα παρει $$ απο τους φορους (τους χαρισε ηδη). Ναι, δεν φταινε τα κολοπαιδα, ολοι ξερουν οτι υπαρχουν και απο την στιγμη που δεν θελεις να ξεριζωσεις το προβλημα απο την ριζα με το να το προκαλεις καθε λιγο και λιγακι μονο χειροτερη γινεται η κατασταση.

ΠΟΥ ΣΑΙ KILOTA  ::  RIΞΕ THN ATAKA!!!  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _6980.html

Πάντως ωραία πράγματα, από την μια να είμαστε γόνοι ευκατάστατης οικογένειας, από την άλλη να πηγαίνουμε για καφεδάκι στα Starbucks (να ενισχύσουμε το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα βρε αδερφέ), και από την παρ' άλλη, ας πάμε και σε καμιά πορεία να το παίξουμε «αντιεξουσιαστές»!  ::

----------


## alsafi

@bedazzled και ο Τσε Γκεβάρα γιατρός ήταν.

----------


## herbalizer

Παραλογίζεστε οι πιο πολύ εδω μέσα. Σε λίγο θα πείτε οτι καλά έκανε και τον σκότωσε. 16 χρονών παιδί, ήταν ρε σεις. Λίγο σεβασμό. 
Σήμερα στην πορεία στην Αλεξάντρας έγινε ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ. Οι *σκατόμπατσοι*  δεν σταματάγαν να πετούν απρόκλητα δακρυγόνα μεσα στην πορεία. Η οργή του κόσμου οσο πάει μεγαλώνει. Έχω την εντύπωση οτι γυρνάμε πίσω πολιτικά, αντι να πάμε μπρός...

Για άλλη μια φορά, αποδεικνύεται οτι η αστυνομία υπάρχει για να καταπιέζει και να φοβίζει τον λαό. Ούτως η άλλως, το βασικό και κύριο χαρακτηριστικό των ειδικών φρουρών (οι προυποθέσεις για να "πάρεις" την δουλειά) είναι η βλακεία. Πρέπει δηλαδή να είσαι βλάκας, να μην κάνεις ερωτήσεις και να μην αμφισβητείς. Ούτως η άλλως όταν πάς για ειδικός φρουρός, σημαίνει οτι έχει αποτύχει σε όλα τα άλλα στην ζωή...

Ντροπή και αίσχος!

----------


## andreas

http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3? ... _id=934372

----------


## bedazzled

> @bedazzled και ο Τσε Γκεβάρα γιατρός ήταν.


Και ο Αλαβάνος εκατομμυριούχος...

Your point is...?

Ο Che τουλάχιστον έμεινε στην ιστορία και νομίζω ότι είναι ύβρις να συγκρίνουμε τα σημερινά «καλόπαιδα» με αυτόν...




> Για άλλη μια φορά, αποδεικνύεται οτι η αστυνομία υπάρχει για να καταπιέζει και να φοβίζει τον λαό.


Ούτε εγώ θα ήθελα αστυνομία. Σε μια ιδανική κοινωνία όμως.
Την έχουμε; Θα την αποκτήσουμε ποτέ;
Dejavu συζήτηση...




> Ούτως η άλλως, το βασικό και κύριο χαρακτηριστικό των ειδικών φρουρών (οι προυποθέσεις για να "πάρεις" την δουλειά) είναι η βλακεία. Πρέπει δηλαδή να είσαι βλάκας, να μην κάνεις ερωτήσεις και να μην αμφισβητείς. Ούτως η άλλως όταν πάς για ειδικός φρουρός, σημαίνει οτι έχει αποτύχει σε όλα τα άλλα στην ζωή...


Νομίζω ότι τσουβαλιάζεις ασύστολα. Εντάξει, ούτε εγώ θα πήγαινα για αστυνομικός, αλλά ξέρεις, υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι από χωριά, με ελάχιστες ευκαιρίες...

Ωραία, ναι, είναι άσχημο να χάνει την ζωή του ένας άνθρωπος, αλλά ας μου πει κάποιος τι δουλειά είχε ένας ανήλικος εκεί πέρα;
Αυτοί που τον «στρατολόγησαν» δεν φέρουν ευθύνη; Που τώρα τρίβουν τα χεράκια τους που απέκτησαν έναν «μάρτυρα» για την «ιδεολογία» τους; Που αποκτούν άλλοθι για περαιτέρω δολιοφθορές;
Οι γονείς του δεν έχουν ευθύνη;

Αλλά κι ο Παυλόπουλος είναι για πολλές φάπες, βγήκε και είπε ότι είναι προτιμότερο να κάθεται η αστυνομία να προπηλακίζεται, παρά αυτό που έγινε... και έρχομαι και ρωτάω εγώ τώρα: θα βρεθούν πολλοί στο μέλλον να κάνουν αυτήν την δουλειά;;; Εντάξει, ας την καταργήσουν εντελώς την αστυνομία καλύτερα... ή ας πάει να κάνει ο Παυλόπουλος τον ειδικό φρουρό να τις τρώει για €1000! Ρε ΟΥΣΤ!!!  ::   :: 

ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΔΕΝ γίνεται χτυπώντας τον τελευταίο τροχό της αμάξης! Εκτός κι αν βαράμε το σαμάρι να τα ακούσει ο γάιδαρος!

Και στο κάτω-κάτω αφού τους ξέρουν χρόνια τώρα, η λύση υπάρχει:



> Γιατί, τί άλλαξε από την αρένα στο Κολοσσιαίο, μέχρι σήμερα στην σύγχρονη αρένα π.χ. στο Καραϊσκάκη;
> 
> Το μόνο που δεν άλλαξε διαχρονικά είναι να βρεθεί κάποιος με @@ και να πει *«κλείστε τα ζώα στο στάδιο, κλείστε και τις θύρες και αφήστε τους να σφαχτούνε να ησυχάσουμε»*...


Αλλά όχι, τα «καλόπαιδα» πρέπει να κυκλοφορούν εκεί έξω ελεύθερα για να εξυπηρετούν τα σκοτεινά κίνητρα ορισμένων... μαριονέτες και καραγκιοζοπαίχτες/υποβολείς και όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.  ::

----------


## paravoid

Απορία: έτσι όπως έκαιγαν αντιπροσωπείες, Πανεπιστημία, τράπεζες και μαγαζιά, το κοσμηματοπωλείο της μάνας το έκαψαν ή το προσπέρασαν από σεβασμό;

----------


## herbalizer

> Ωραία, ναι, είναι άσχημο να χάνει την ζωή του ένας άνθρωπος, αλλά ας μου πει κάποιος τι δουλειά είχε ένας ανήλικος εκεί πέρα;
> Αυτοί που τον «στρατολόγησαν» δεν φέρουν ευθύνη; Που τώρα τρίβουν τα χεράκια τους που απέκτησαν έναν «μάρτυρα» για την «ιδεολογία» τους; Που αποκτούν άλλοθι για περαιτέρω δολιοφθορές;
> Οι γονείς του δεν έχουν ευθύνη;


Δηλαδή 

α) Τι δουλειά είχε ένας ανήλικος στα εξάρχεια...
β) Όλοι οι ανήλικοι που πάνε εξάρχεια, είναι στρατολογημένοι...
γ) Όλοι εμείς "χαιρόμαστε" γιατι αποκτήσαμε έναν «μάρτυρα»...
δ) Φταίνε οι γονείς που ένας σκατόμπατσος σκότωσε το παιδί τους...

Την παλεύεις;

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Ωραία, ναι, είναι άσχημο να χάνει την ζωή του ένας άνθρωπος, αλλά ας μου πει κάποιος τι δουλειά είχε ένας ανήλικος εκεί πέρα;
> Αυτοί που τον «στρατολόγησαν» δεν φέρουν ευθύνη; Που τώρα τρίβουν τα χεράκια τους που απέκτησαν έναν «μάρτυρα» για την «ιδεολογία» τους; Που αποκτούν άλλοθι για περαιτέρω δολιοφθορές;
> Οι γονείς του δεν έχουν ευθύνη;
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή 
> 
> ...


Δεν κατάλαβες γρη από όσα έγραψα.

Παρ' όλ' αυτά, ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει αν την παλεύεις ή όχι.-

----------


## paravoid

Μεγάλωσα στη Νεάπολη, στα Εξάρχεια και στο Πεδίον του Άρεως (με αυτή τη σειρά).
Ενίοτε πηγαίνω για μπύρα στον πεζόδρομο, Μεσολλογίου και Τζαβέλλα.

Θα μπορούσα πολύ εύκολα να είμαι εκεί χτες και θα μπορούσε το ίδιο εύκολα να με βρει εμένα ή κάποιον της παρέας μου μια άδεσποτη. Εξωστρακισμός δεν είπαν ότι ήταν άλλωστε;  :: 

Ξέρω από κυριολεκτικά πρώτο χερι (πολλάκις) πόσο *καθίκια* είναι οι μπάτσοι εκεί και πως φέρονται στον εκεί κόσμο.
Ξέρω όμως και τι μ******ένα είναι οι περισσότεροι αναρχικοί του κ*λου, που τα σπάνε επειδή "είναι του κεφαλαίου" και "το είπε ο Μπάμπης ο Σουγιάς".

Χωρίς καμμία πρόθεση για ασέβεια στον νεκρό, αυτός ήταν πολύ μικρός για να του ρίξω οποιοδήποτε φταίξιμο...

----------


## The Undertaker

> Μεγάλωσα στη Νεάπολη, στα Εξάρχεια και στο Πεδίον του Άρεως (με αυτή τη σειρά).
> Ενίοτε πηγαίνω για μπύρα στον πεζόδρομο, Μεσολλογίου και Τζαβέλλα.
> 
> Θα μπορούσα πολύ εύκολα να είμαι εκεί χτες και θα μπορούσε το ίδιο εύκολα να με βρει εμένα ή κάποιον της παρέας μου μια άδεσποτη. Εξωστρακισμός δεν είπαν ότι ήταν άλλωστε; 
> 
> Ξέρω από κυριολεκτικά πρώτο χερι (πολλάκις) πόσο *καθίκια* είναι οι μπάτσοι εκεί και πως φέρονται στον εκεί κόσμο.
> Ξέρω όμως και τι μ******ένα είναι οι περισσότεροι αναρχικοί του κ*λου, που τα σπάνε επειδή "είναι του κεφαλαίου" και "το είπε ο Μπάμπης ο Σουγιάς".


+1

----------


## alsafi

Πάρτε ένα για τα παιδιά σας, έχει και φως για να μην πατάνε στα σκατά.



Στο τέλος θα ακούσουμε ότι φταίει ο πιτσιρικάς που πήγε και πέθανε

----------


## commando

Ολη τη μερα εφτιαχνα τα λινκ κ αναδιαταξη πιατων,και ειχα στο background τις μαυρες φωτιες 2 χλμ κ τα ελικοπτερο.
Επιτελους αρχισε η επανασταση,οσο κ αν κρατησει οσο κ αν ειναι για το θεαθηναι.
Καλυτερα μια επανασταση παρα μια αποχαυνωση.
Απαξιω να απαντησω στο τριδυμο bepajo ομως ειναι ενδεικτικο οτι υπαρχει και αυτη η αποψη απο τους βολεμενους νεοπλουτους της κοινωνιας μας.
Επισης με τσαντιζει μικ φλεμ κ λοιποι που βιαζετε την ελληνικη γλωσσα με την λεξη αναρχικος,αναρχος κλπ.
Πληζ ρωτηστε το φιλολογο της γειτονειας google it λιγο κλπ.
Ποσοι συγγραφεις κ ποιητες εχουν μπει στα τραγουδια κ στις φιλοσοφιες που πρεσβευετε κ ειναι αναρχικοι δεν θα το πιστεψετε.
λεγετε τους μαχητες πολεων,αντιεξουσιαστες αλλα οχι αναρχικους ειναι προσβολη για την ιδεολογια.Ηθελα να πιασω τον πρωτο παπαρα δημοσιογραφο που το εκανε τρεντ.Οπως πχ με την λεξη πώρωση.
ΣΤΑΧΤΗ Κ ΜΠΟΥΡΜΠΕΡΗ
Φανταζομαι οι mods θα τα εχουν δει ολα απο τους γνωστους αγνωστους που κανουν report τα τοπικ,αλλα με την σειρα μου οταν ο Τραγκας ειπε δημοσια τον Ειδικο Σαρα κ Μαρα κ Μα******α ειναι μεγαλη ντροπη να μπει εστω κ ενα κλικ εν ψυχρω δολοφονιας της αγανακτησης μελων οπως εκφραζεται εδω μεσα....
Για αντιποινα ξερετε ποιον θα φωναξω ετσι?




> Προκειται για θηριωδη τραμπουκο μ*****α

----------


## bedazzled

> Απαξιω να απαντησω στο τριδυμο bepajo ομως ειναι ενδεικτικο οτι υπαρχει και αυτη η αποψη απο τους βολεμενους νεοπλουτους της κοινωνιας μας.


OMG, έγινα και νεόπλουτος χωρίς να το ξέρω!  :: 




> Επισης με τσαντιζει μικ φλεμ κ λοιποι που βιαζετε την ελληνικη γλωσσα με την λεξη αναρχικος,αναρχος κλπ.


Κι εμάς μας τσαντίζει που δεν βάζεις τόνους, αλλά δεν το κάνουμε και θέμα!  :: 




> Φανταζομαι οι mods θα τα εχουν δει ολα απο τους γνωστους αγνωστους που κανουν report τα τοπικ


Κι εγώ φαντάζομαι ότι (πάλι) θα κυνηγάς φανταστικούς ανεμόμυλους ωσάν Δον Κιχώτης...  ::

----------


## jamesbond

δε καταλαβαίνω το λόγω ύπαρξης αυτού του θρεαντ.  ::

----------


## herbalizer

> Ξέρω από κυριολεκτικά πρώτο χερι (πολλάκις) πόσο *καθίκια* είναι οι μπάτσοι εκεί και πως φέρονται στον εκεί κόσμο.
> Ξέρω όμως και τι μα******ένα είναι οι περισσότεροι αναρχικοί του κ*λου, που τα σπάνε επειδή "είναι του κεφαλαίου" και "το είπε ο Μπάμπης ο Σουγιάς".



Αυτό που λες είναι πολυ σωστό. Πιστεύω οτι δεν υπάρχει πιο υποκριτική πολιτική θεωρία απο τον αναρχισμό (άποψή μου). Το κύριο θέμα όμως παραμένει. Όσο υποκριτής και αν είναι, όσες ζημιές και να έχει κάνει, δεν έχεις το δικαίωμα να τον σκοτώσεις, αλλά ούτε και να υπερασπίζεις το δολοφόνο του. Ο μπάτσος είναι ο αλήτης και οχι ο δεκαεξάχρονος. Δεν πρέπει αν το ξεχνάμε αυτό.

----------


## bedazzled

> δε καταλαβαίνω το λόγω ύπαρξης αυτού του θρεαντ.


Προσφέρει ψυχολογική εκτόνωση το χώσιμο στους «κακούς μπάτσους» ...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Αλήθεια πόσο ωραίο είναι να σχολιάζεις γεγονότα μέσα από την χλιδή του καναπέ σου,και να κατηγορείς ένα 15 χρονο και τους γονείς του για μη έλεγχο.....και όχι την αρωστημένη λογική των mat και των αποτυχημένων στην υπόλοιπη ζωή τους ειδικών δυνάμεων.Πραγματικα "ειδικές"...για ανθρώπους με ειδικές ανάγκες........ανάγκες περισσότερου εγκεφάλου ίσως....

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αλήθεια πόσο ωραίο είναι να σχολιάζεις γεγονότα μέσα από την χλιδή του καναπέ σου,και να κατηγορείς ένα 15 χρονο και τους γονείς του για μη έλεγχο.....και όχι την αρωστημένη λογική των mat και των αποτυχημένων στην υπόλοιπη ζωή τους ειδικών δυνάμεων.Πραγματικα "ειδικές"...για ανθρώπους με ειδικές ανάγκες........ανάγκες περισσότερου εγκεφάλου ίσως....


@papashark 

```
Με λίγα λόγια καλά να τα πάθει για μένα....
```

Θα ήθελες να είναι δικό σου παιδί?Η τα δικά σου παιδίά δεν πρόκειται να μπλέξουν γιατι θα τα διαπαιδαγωγήσεις με Χρηστά ήθη.?...αν το πιστεύεις αυτό πλανάσαι πλάνη οικτράν.το τι σου φυλάει η ζώη δεν το ξέρεις ποτέ....Γι αυτο μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε μεγάλη κουβέντα μην λές......  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Αλήθεια πόσο ωραίο είναι να σχολιάζεις γεγονότα μέσα από την χλιδή του καναπέ σου,και να κατηγορείς ένα 15 χρονο και τους γονείς του για μη έλεγχο.....και όχι την αρωστημένη λογική των mat και των αποτυχημένων στην υπόλοιπη ζωή τους ειδικών δυνάμεων.Πραγματικα "ειδικές"...για ανθρώπους με ειδικές ανάγκες........ανάγκες περισσότερου εγκεφάλου ίσως....
> 
> 
> @papashark 
> 
> ```
> Με λίγα λόγια καλά να τα πάθει για μένα....
> ...


sorry δεν θα απαντήσω άλλο σε αυτό το θέμα. Σε μια συζήτηση που ένας από τους συμμετάσχοντες με κοροϊδεύει φωνάζοντας "σε έκανα ρόμπα" γιατί αυτήν την ανατροφή έχει, λυπάμαι δεν θα πάνω...

----------


## bedazzled

> έχει κανείς υπ όψιν του κανένα πρόγραμματάκι για winxp που να καταγράφει όλες τις κινήσεις του χρήστη στο pc?Ποίες σελίδες επισκέπτεται,ποιό πρόγραμμα ανοίγει και τι ώρα και να δίνει ενα log file ευκολοδιάβαστο και με λεπτομέρεια?





> απλα προσέχεις για να έχεις,αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν του έχω εμπιστοσύνη όμως,αυτο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν τα συζητάμε όλα,αυτο σημαίνει ευαίσθητες ηλικίες και πρόληψη από τα απίθανα.....¨οποιος έχει παιδία θα με καταλάβει..


Για....................γέλια............................................


Anyway, βρίστε κι άλλο τους μπάτσους, μέχρι να φουντώσει κι άλλο το thread και να το παραλάβουν οι αερογραμμές...

Μόλις πάει ΟΤ, μπορεί να συνεχίσετε το μπινελίκι εδώ.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Εύγε-εύγε ...

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_827.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_535.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _1650.html

----------


## vector

> sorry δεν θα απαντήσω άλλο σε αυτό το θέμα. Σε μια συζήτηση που ένας από τους συμμετάσχοντες με κοροϊδεύει φωνάζοντας "σε έκανα ρόμπα" γιατί αυτήν την ανατροφή έχει, λυπάμαι δεν θα πάνω...


αντε φασιστούλη την ουρά κάτω απτα σκέλια και μας ξαναμιλάς οταν αποκτησεις λιγη τσιπα πάνω σου
(no hard feelings,εχουμε πιει κ ενα ποτηρι κρασί μαζί,αλλά η αλήθεια να λέγεται).

υγ:βαριεμαι να γραφω τα ίδια ξανά κ ξανά(οτι την κοπανάς όταν τα βρισκεις σκούρα ή στερεύουν τα επιχειρήματα),λες και πρόκειται να αλλάξεις..τέλωσπαντων τι να περιμένει κανείς απο τη γενιά σου που εχει μάθει να ξεχναει πολύ εύκολα.. 
ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ

----------


## cdthelw

Έτσι είναι ζωή "people die" όπως λέει και ο House MD , εάν πήγαν απο αυτοκινητιστικό ή απο πελό αστυνομικό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα ώς προς το αποτέλεσμα . Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα ηρεμήστε "μ@λακίες" συμβαίνουν .

----------


## VFXCode

> Έτσι είναι ζωή "people die" όπως λέει και ο House MD , εάν πήγαν απο αυτοκινητιστικό ή απο *πελό* αστυνομικό δεν αλλάζει τίποτα ώς προς το αποτέλεσμα . Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα ηρεμήστε "μ@λακίες" συμβαίνουν .



Κυπραιος???????  ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Έχει δίκιο ο House, πάντα έχει.

Το πιο δυσάρεστο είναι η κοινωνία μας όπως φαίνετε από αυτά που γράφονται εδώ. Είναι σαν να διαβάζεις πώς λειτούργει ένα εργοστάσιο σχιζοφρένειας. Και το παιδί αυτό, και το άλλο του 85, είναι κομμάτια της παράνοιας. Δεν έπρεπε να πεθάνουν. Έπρεπε να προστατευθούν τα δικαιώματά τους, να θωρακιστεί η ασφάλειά τους, τα προασπιστεί η ελευθερία τους, ώστε να μπορούν να παίξουν μπάλα, ή playstation, ανεπηρέαστα. Κάπως καταφέρνουμε και βάζουμε στην εξίσωση, το δικαίωμα στην μάχη με το κατεστημένο και άλλα παιχνίδια μεγάλων. Από το 85 πέρασαν 28 χρόνια. Οι 15άριδες του τότε, που και αυτοί άλλαξαν τον κόσμο, είναι ο κόσμος που οι 15άριδες του σήμερα, θέλουν να αλλάξουν. Οι αγωνιστές του τότε είναι οι σημερινοί εχθροί.

Μακάρι να μην είχαμε ιδέα γιατί πέθανε. Λένε ότι πέθανε διότι ήταν αγωνιστής, μαχητής του κατεστημένου, πολέμιος της αδικίας, τον έφαγαν στο πεδίο οι κακοί. Κάϊκε η Αλεξάνδρας μετά, κάνανε πόλεμο οι κακοί, με κάποιους καλούς που τους λέμε αναρχικούς, που προσπαθούν να εκδικηθούν τους κακούς, που δεν άφησαν το παιδί να ζήσει τα παιδικά του χρόνια.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> sorry δεν θα απαντήσω άλλο σε αυτό το θέμα. Σε μια συζήτηση που ένας από τους συμμετάσχοντες με κοροϊδεύει φωνάζοντας "σε έκανα ρόμπα" γιατί αυτήν την ανατροφή έχει, λυπάμαι δεν θα πάνω...
> 
> 
> αντε φασιστούλη την ουρά κάτω απτα σκέλια και μας ξαναμιλάς οταν αποκτησεις λιγη τσιπα πάνω σου
> (no hard feelings,εχουμε πιει κ ενα ποτηρι κρασί μαζί,αλλά η αλήθεια να λέγεται).
> 
> υγ:βαριεμαι να γραφω τα ίδια ξανά κ ξανά(οτι την κοπανάς όταν τα βρισκεις σκούρα ή στερεύουν τα επιχειρήματα),λες και πρόκειται να αλλάξεις..τέλωσπαντων τι να περιμένει κανείς απο τη γενιά σου που εχει μάθει να ξεχναει πολύ εύκολα.. 
> ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ


Φασιστούλης για τις ιδέες μου και τα γραφόμενα μου ? 

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Αμα έσπαγα βιτρίνες, πέταγα μολότοφ και βάραγα μπάτσους θα ήμουν αγωνιστής ?

Προτιμώ το φασιστούλης.

Και, όχι λυπάμαι πολύ, αλλά έχει hard feelings αυτό που γράφεις.

----------


## bedazzled

enaon+++

_«Εκεί που είσαι ήμουν και εκεί που είμαι θα' ρθεις»_
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να υποστηρίζουμε τους σημερινούς «αγωνιστές». Οι αυριανοί καπιτάλες είναι (και ξέρετε τι λένε για πρώην αριστερούς και παλιές π.......)



> Η μόνη πρόοδος του ανθρώπου έγκειται στα τεχνολογικά και πολιτιστικά μέσα.
> Η προσκόλληση στα υλικά αγαθά, στην εξουσία και στην επικράτηση του ισχυρότερου παραμένει αμετάβλητη εδώ και χιλιάδες χρόνια...


Πόσοι γνωρίζουν άραγε π.χ. ότι ο Σημίτης έφτιαχνε βόμβες στα νιάτα του ...

ΥΓ: 23 χρόνια έχουν περάσει από το 1985.

----------


## nvak

Πολύ ύποπτη ιστορία...

Αστυνομικοί με πείρα στα Εξάρχεια.
Μία διμοιρία των Μάτ να παρακολουθεί τον τσαμπουκά δύο αστυνομικών !
Μια κυβέρνηση που έψαχνε απεγνωσμένα αλλαγή θέματος στην επικαιρότητα.
Οι ιδανικά προβλέψιμοι στίς αντιδράσεις τους αντιεξουσιαστές.

Εμένα μου μοιάζει για κακά σχεδιασμένη προβοκάτσια.
Κάπως διαφορετικά το σχεδίασαν, αλλά τους βγήκε στο πιό υπερβολικό.... 

Κρίμα στο παιδί και στα υπόλοιπα θύματα αυτής της ιστορίας.
Μακάρι να βρεθούν επιτέλους δυο τρείς βουλευτές με παντελόνια, να ρίξουν αυτή την κυβέρνηση.....

----------


## enaon

Είναι 3η φορά που την ακούω αυτήν την εκδοχή σήμερα Νίκο, και δεν έχει περάσει μία μέρα ακόμα. Καθαρά από περιέργεια, το άκουσες σαν πιθανότητα από κάπου ή το σκέφτηκες εσύ;

----------


## paravoid

> Πολύ ύποπτη ιστορία...
> 
> Αστυνομικοί με πείρα στα Εξάρχεια.
> Μία διμοιρία των Μάτ να παρακολουθεί τον τσαμπουκά δύο αστυνομικών !
> Μια κυβέρνηση που έψαχνε απεγνωσμένα αλλαγή θέματος στην επικαιρότητα.
> Οι ιδανικά προβλέψιμοι στίς αντιδράσεις τους αντιεξουσιαστές.
> 
> Εμένα μου μοιάζει για κακά σχεδιασμένη προβοκάτσια.
> Κάπως διαφορετικά το σχεδίασαν, αλλά τους βγήκε στο πιό υπερβολικό.... 
> ...


Επιτέλους, το είπε και κάποιος άλλος!!! Θενξ!

Edit: Σωτήρη, εγώ πάντως το είπα μόνος μου...

----------


## nvak

Δεν το άκουσα ακόμα ούτε σαν υπόθεση απο τα ΜΜΕ και αυτό με βάζει σε μεγαλύτερες υποψίες.

----------


## andreas

> Πολύ ύποπτη ιστορία...
> 
> Αστυνομικοί με πείρα στα Εξάρχεια.
> Μία διμοιρία των Μάτ να παρακολουθεί τον τσαμπουκά δύο αστυνομικών !
> Μια κυβέρνηση που έψαχνε απεγνωσμένα αλλαγή θέματος στην επικαιρότητα.
> Οι ιδανικά προβλέψιμοι στίς αντιδράσεις τους αντιεξουσιαστές.
> 
> Εμένα μου μοιάζει για κακά σχεδιασμένη προβοκάτσια.
> Κάπως διαφορετικά το σχεδίασαν, αλλά τους βγήκε στο πιό υπερβολικό.... 
> ...


Ισως τουε ξεφυγε λιγο απο τον ελεγχο σε καποιο σημειο...

Ξερει κανεις τι ειναι η "συμφωνια της Βαρκιζας"? Στα blogs/sites λενε οτι "εσπασε" οποτε παμε να τα σπασουμε ολα.... 
(σιγουρα δεν ειναι αυτη: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Συμφωνία_της_Βάρκιζας )

----------


## andreas

> Δεν το άκουσα ακόμα ούτε σαν υπόθεση απο τα ΜΜΕ και αυτό με βάζει σε μεγαλύτερες υποψίες.


το ειπανε 2-3 φορες στον alpha... (τριανταφυλλοπουλος)



http://piazzadelpopolo.blogspot.com/

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Πολύ ύποπτη ιστορία...
> 
> Αστυνομικοί με πείρα στα Εξάρχεια.
> Μία διμοιρία των Μάτ να παρακολουθεί τον τσαμπουκά δύο αστυνομικών !
> Μια κυβέρνηση που έψαχνε απεγνωσμένα αλλαγή θέματος στην επικαιρότητα.
> Οι ιδανικά προβλέψιμοι στίς αντιδράσεις τους αντιεξουσιαστές.
> 
> ...


Σε μια γραμμή μονάχα η συμφωνία της Βάρκιζας :

Οι ένοπλες κουμουνιστικές ομάδες παρέδωσαν τα όπλα τους και τελείωσε ο εμφύλιος.

Τώρα ότι κάτι αριστερά φασιστοειδή θέλουν να ξαναπάνε την χώρα σε εμφύλιο, δεν μου προκαλεί καμία εντύπωση...

----------


## nvak

> Ισως του ξεφυγε λιγο απο τον ελεγχο σε καποιο σημειο...


Μάλλον στο σημάδι τους ξέφυγε. Έπρεπε να πλησιάσουν περισσότερο και να είναι πιό ψύχραιμοι και εκπαιδευμένοι  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Ακόμα και οι καλύτερες μαριονέτες κάνουν λάθη, shit happens... το θέμα είναι ότι αυτοί που κινούν τα νήματά τους, πανηγυρίζουν τώρα και εκμεταλεύονται τον θάνατο του μικρού για πολιτικοοικονομικά παιχνίδια...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Δεν το άκουσα ακόμα ούτε σαν υπόθεση απο τα ΜΜΕ και αυτό με βάζει σε μεγαλύτερες υποψίες.
> 
> 
> το ειπανε 2-3 φορες στον alpha... (τριανταφυλλοπουλος)
> 
> 
> 
> http://piazzadelpopolo.blogspot.com/


Βαγγέλης Ζερβάς όπως λέμε Νέο Αριστερό Ρεύμα ?

Νέο Αριστερό Ρεύμα όπως λέμε ΕΑΑΚ ?

ΕΑΑΚ όπως λέμε οι κύριοι διοργανωτές επεισωδίων στα πανεπιστήμεια ?

----------


## harrylaos

Εχουν και τραγουδι!
Αναρχικοι - The Troopers  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Δεν ξερω για σας αλλα σημερα στο Πασαλιμανι ειχε και γαμω τους καιρους και στα Φλοκαφε στο δευτερο οροφο που καθησα ειχε και γαμω τα γκομενακια. Πολυ ass-traffic ρε παιδι μου. Ουτε Ολυμπιακοι ουτε Αναρχικοι. Θα ξαναπαω σιγουρα!

----------


## bedazzled

> στο δευτερο οροφο που καθησα ειχε και γαμω τα γκομενακια. Πολυ ass-traffic ρε παιδι μου.


Και; «Ρούταρες κανά πακέτο» με την γοητεία του CCNA σου;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

Οχι ρε, το κλασσικο αστειο δεν ξερεις ποιο ειναι?
Στελνεις σε ενα φιλο σου μηνυμα να σου κανει αναπαντητη και μολις σου κανει αναπαντητη εσυ κανεις το εξης:
Σηκωνεσαι πανω και περπατωντας προς το περβαζι του δευτερου οροφου λες " Ειμαι στα Flocafe, στο δευτερο οροφο, ναι ακριβως μπροστα απο το ιστιοπλοικο μου, δεν με βλεπεις?"  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Οχι ρε, το κλασσικο αστειο δεν ξερεις ποιο ειναι?
> Στελνεις σε ενα φιλο σου μηνυμα να σου κανει αναπαντητη και μολις σου κανει αναπαντητη εσυ κανεις το εξης:
> Σηκωνεσαι πανω και περπατωντας προς το περβαζι του δευτερου οροφου λες " Ειμαι στα Flocafe, στο δευτερο οροφο, ναι ακριβως μπροστα απο το ιστιοπλοικο μου, δεν με βλεπεις?"


Εσύ ήσουν ο μακάκας με το μεγάλο πούρο και το κινητό που μίλαγες επιδηκτικά ?

Εγώ καθόμουν ακριβώς από κάτω με τον smarag και πίναμε χαλαρά το καφεδάκι μας, ενώ παρακάτω κάθοταν και άλλος awmnίτης με την οικογένια του.

----------


## enaon

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
>  Ισως του ξεφυγε λιγο απο τον ελεγχο σε καποιο σημειο...
> 
> 
> Μάλλον στο σημάδι τους ξέφυγε. Έπρεπε να πλησιάσουν περισσότερο και να είναι πιό ψύχραιμοι και εκπαιδευμένοι


Σόρρυ παιδιά που κάνω τον μ*****α, αλλά το αμέσως χειρότερο από το να συμβαίνει αυτό που περιγράφετε, είναι ότι το θεωρείτε λογική πιθανότητα. Αν το θεωρούσαμε παράλογη πιθανότητα, το έλεγε δηλαδή ένας και όλοι λέγαμε ναι μεν, αλλά στον άρη, τότε θα ζούσαμε σε ένα λογικό κόσμο. Η αποδοχή του παράλογου σαν λογικού όμως, τα κάνει όλα πιθανά.

----------


## commando

Κηρυσσω την ληξη του πενθους αντε παλι ολοι στις δουλειες κ τον καναπε σας οι βολεμενοι,δεν επεσε η κυβερνηση.Το ΚΨΜ ηταν πολυ καλο για να πεθανει...
Εnaon σε πια κλικα ανηκεις κ τι σε ποτισαν?νο οφενς
By the way δεν ξερω αν το καταλαβατε οτι η ολη φαση ηταν σαν να καθομαστε στο σκυλοκαφε κ να πεταξουμε μπυρες σε διερχομενο περιπολικο κ ο μπουλης ηρθε να ζητησει τα ρεστα...Αλλα εγω ημουν αυτοπτης μαρτυς οταν σκοτωναν τον John70....
Βy the way ποσα χρονια με αναστολη λετε θα φαει?εγω λεω 8=5

----------


## harrylaos

και να σου πω!!! ειχα παραπονο papashark!

Τοσα χρονια awmn και παπαρουνες, κανα awmn-ap για να συνδεθω δεν επιασα!

Αντρεα, ξερω που θα κανουμε το επομενο Leecher-ο-meeting.

----------


## papashark

> και να σου πω!!! ειχα παραπονο papashark!
> 
> Τοσα χρονια awmn και παπαρουνες, κανα awmn-ap για να συνδεθω δεν επιασα!
> 
> Αντρεα, ξερω που θα κανουμε το επομενο Leecher-ο-meeting.


Το σκέφτομαι με τον smarag να πετάξουμε απέναντι μια μεγάλη grid να κάνουμε hot spot από 200 μέτρα μακριά !

----------


## vector

> Το σκέφτομαι με τον smarag να πετάξουμε απέναντι μια μεγάλη grid να κάνουμε hot spot από 200 μέτρα μακριά !


καλα οταν ελεγα οτι οι ελληνες ξεχνανε τοσο γρηγορα,δεν πιστευα οτι ηταν τοσο γρηγορα!!αχ βρε ατιμε παπασαρκ κα8ε φορά με επιβεβαιώνεις! ευγε!

----------


## harrylaos

> Το σκέφτομαι με τον smarag να πετάξουμε απέναντι μια μεγάλη grid να κάνουμε hot spot από 200 μέτρα μακριά !


Τιποτα ετσι καλο σαν το Πασαλιμανι με ωραια Θεα, awmp-ap και γκομενακια παιζει?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Το σκέφτομαι με τον smarag να πετάξουμε απέναντι μια μεγάλη grid να κάνουμε hot spot από 200 μέτρα μακριά !
> 
> 
> Τιποτα ετσι καλο σαν το Πασαλιμανι με ωραια Θεα, awmp-ap και γκομενακια παιζει?


Το πούρο ήταν havana;

----------


## harrylaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από harrylaos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...



Αρωμα Βανιλια, 20αρια, 3 ευρω, αλλα δεν τα πουλάνε παντου

----------


## commando

Eμεις οι Ελληνες καθε μερα στο.....AWMN

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Το σκέφτομαι με τον smarag να πετάξουμε απέναντι μια μεγάλη grid να κάνουμε hot spot από 200 μέτρα μακριά !
> 
> 
> καλα οταν ελεγα οτι οι ελληνες ξεχνανε τοσο γρηγορα,δεν πιστευα οτι ηταν τοσο γρηγορα!!αχ βρε ατιμε παπασαρκ κα8ε φορά με επιβεβαιώνεις! ευγε!


Tι να ξεχάσω ρε vector ?

Είτε ο μπάτσος ήταν μακάκας και τον βάρεσε μακακισμένα, οπότε θα την φάει απλά και τέλος (δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι το πολιτικό θέμα να είναι ο Χ μπάτσος μακάκας, δηλαδή ο αγρότης στο αγρίνιο που έφαγε 5 κυνηγούς γιατί του πάταγαν το τρυφίλι ήταν πολιτικό θέμα ?)

Είτε όντως την έφαγε κατα λάθος ο πιτσιρικάς από εξωστρακισμό και ήταν πράγματι άτυχος, στο λάθος σημείο την λάθος στιγμή.

Είτε όντως πετάγανε πέτρες και πήγαν να φάνε τους μπάτσους που φοβήθηκαν ότι θα τις φάνε χοντρά και βάρεσαν για να σωθούν, όπου εκεί υπάρχει πολιτικό θέμα, μέχρι πότε θα πρέπει να κάθονται να τις τρώνε....


Πάντως ο ηθικός αυτουργός εδώ πέρα είναι οι ίδιοι οι αντιεξουσιαστές, που έχουν φέρει τα πράγματα στα άκρα με τις τυφλές επιθέσεις βίας, που έχουν κλονίσει τα νεύρα των αστυνομικών. Η κατάληξη του 15χρονου δεν προκαλεί εντύπωση σε πολλούς, η βία φέρνει περισσότερη βία, και η περισσότερη βία σε κάποια στιγμή φέρνει τον θάνατο...

----------


## vector

τα ιδια παντελάκι μου τα ίδια παντελή μου!!
ρε εδω τον φαγανε στα ισια,και εσυ μου λες παπαριες του τυπου ηταν αυτοάμυνα????
Μα καλα για τοσο μαλάκες μας περνας?

----------


## enaon

> Εnaon σε πια κλικα ανηκεις κ τι σε ποτισαν?νο οφενς


Είμαι ολυμπιακός, αλλά δέν ντρέπομαι πολύ επειδή έτσι έτυχε, δέν τράκαρα σε καμία κατάληψη κλπ όταν ήμουν μικρός, δεν μπήκα σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, και όταν μεγάλωσα συνειδητοποίησα ότι ποτέ δεν θα καταφέρω να ξέρω τί ψήφισα αν δέν προσπαθήσω πολύ, δεν με ενδιέφερε, και είναι δύσκολο, δεν με ενημέρωσε ποτέ κανείς σοβαρά, οπότε δεν ψήφισα ποτέ..
Ήμουν και έξω βέβαια οπότε είχα δικαιολογία στον κοινωνικό περίγυρο, τώρα μεγάλωσα, οπότε την έχω βγάλει καθαρή. 

Πάντως θεωρητικά μιλάω, στην πράξη ο Νίκος είναι το ποντάρισμά μου μάλλον αν πρέπει να διαλέξω. Απλά αν είναι έτσι, δεν έχει και πολύ πλάκα. Οι άλλοι δεν είναι από άλλο dna φτιαγμένοι, εμείς θεωρούμε τέτοιες πρακτικές μέσα στο παιχνίδι, θα τα πάθουμε πάλι, γιατί να συζητάμε τώρα, μπορούμε να τα πούμε και αύριο.

Γενικά εμένα μου αρέσουν οι συζητήσεις για πολιτικά, αν και ξέρω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα. Είναι ωραία όμως, γιατί με τις ομάδες ξέρουμε ότι είναι τυχαίο, ενώ με τα κόμματα νομίζουμε ότι ξέρουμε τι κάνουμε, και όλο αυτό γενικά έχει πλάκα.

----------


## commando

χμ εναλλακτικος μου ακουγεσαι,θες να σε κανουμε product manager,αν συμφωνει ο acoul τελικα.
Να ρωτησω λογω πενθους το χρηματιστηριο θα κλεισει αυριο η μονο τα σχολεια ?Την τριτη ειπαν?  ::

----------


## papashark

αντε λοιπόν και τον έφαγε χωρίς λόγο.

Ποιό είναι το πολιτικό θέμα ? Του έστριψε του μακάκα και τον πυροβόλισε χωρίς λόγο ?

Τότε είναι ένας απλός δολοφόνος, θα λογοδοτήσει στο δικαστήριο και εφόσον υπάρχουν πραγματικοί μάρτυρες και πραγματικά στοιχεία, θα πάει φυλακή.

Αυτοί είναι οι κανόνες της δημοκρατίας.

Δεν είναι ούτε σπάμε όλη την Αθήνα, ούτε λυντζάρουμε τον μπάτσο.

Αυτά ως προς τον μπάτσο.

Τώρα θες να συζητήσουμε τι τους έχει κάνει να είναι με το δάχτυλο στην σκανδάλη όταν είναι στα εξάρχια ? Η' όταν είναι στον Μυλοπόταμο ? Η' στα σύνορα ?

Γιατί εμένα όταν με σταματάνε για εξακρίβωση δεν τους βρίζω και δεν με βρίζουν, δεν μου φέρονται άσχημα ?

Γιατί σήμερα που μίλαγα με μέλος του awmn που τον έχουν πάει 3-4 φορές στο τμήμα οι γείτονες, δεν μου παραπονέθηκε για τους αστυνομικούς και μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν η μεγάλη του κόρη που δεν είναι αρκετά μεγάλη για να καταλάβει ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (είναι λίγο δύσκολο να βλέπει ένα 7 χρονο να πέρνει το περιπολικό τον μπαμπά του από το σπίτι).

Το θέμα πες μου λοιπόν που είναι ?

Εάν είναι μακάκας ο μπάτσος, που είναι το θέμα ?

----------


## bedazzled

> χμ εναλλακτικος μου ακουγεσαι,θες να σε κανουμε product manager,αν συμφωνει ο acoul τελικα.


Hellooo, ξύπνααα !!!  ::  



> Α να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο ... ο Ngia και ο Enaon , που τους είχε συμπεριλάβει στα προηγούμενα σου σχέδια για την πολυεθνική των 5 ηπείρων και των 7 θαλασσων , θα είναι πάλι στο μετοχικό σχήμα ???

----------


## commando

κατσε ολα κι ολα το thread ειναι απλα για συλληπητηρια δεν ειπαμε οτι θα παει ο μπατσος φυλακη .Αυτο ειναι αδιανοητο ειδικα αν υπηρετησε στις καταδρομες,ειναι προσβλητικο για τον μπερε αυτο.
Σε καμια περιπτωση το συστημα δεν θα φαει τα παιδια του...εκτος βεβαια και μπορεσουμε να πεισουμε ολους οτι τον δειραμε χεχεχεχε.Ειναι φιλοι μας οι Γερμανοι....

----------


## harrylaos

papashark περιμενω κανα καλο μερος με καλη Θεα και καλα γκομενακια...
Αφηστε τον φλωρο απο τα Βορεια ΒΠ (Εκαλη) που το επαιξε μαγκας και εχασε αφου τον ειχαν αφησει οι γονεις του στην τυχη του...
Τι κανει ο ανθρωπος οταν εχει πολλα λεφτα ρε παιδι μου να δεις...
Ναρκωτικα(Bud Bundy), Emo(Take a look around), Βατοπεδι(The Famous Grouse), Πετροπολεμο(Street Fighters) , Βιασμους (OJ Simpson Trial tomorow!! woohoo stay tuned!!!)

----------


## bedazzled

> δεν ειπαμε οτι θα παει ο μπατσος φυλακη .Αυτο ειναι αδιανοητο ειδικα αν υπηρετησε στις καταδρομες,ειναι προσβλητικο για τον μπερε αυτο.


Όπου φυσάει ο άνεμος είσαι!!!  ::   ::

----------


## enaon

> χμ εναλλακτικος μου ακουγεσαι,θες να σε κανουμε product manager,αν συμφωνει ο acoul τελικα.
> Να ρωτησω λογω πενθους το χρηματιστηριο θα κλεισει αυριο η μονο τα σχολεια ?Την τριτη ειπαν?


Είπες νο οφενσε πιο πριν, κρατάει για πάντα;
Εσύ σε ποιά κλίκα είσαι, είσαι σε κάποια; Αν είναι καλή, εγώ δέν έχω, μπορώ να έρθω στην δική σου. 
Μπορώ να κάτσω και εδώ βέβαια αν δέν ενοχλώ, αλλά μπορώ να έρθω και στην δική σου, αν είναι να σώσουμε τον κόσμο.

----------


## commando

ναι ειμαι στην κλικα Αγιου Δημητριου τωρα για τον αν θα σωσουμε τον κοσμο,μαλλον μας προλαβε ενας με τον καλυτερο τροπο κιολας.
Με ενα απο τα πιο τελεια οπλα που μπορει να εχεις μετα το glock το Usp 9mm ,θελει λιγο μεγαλα χερια αντε να βγαλει κ καμια εμπλοκη αλλα απο σημαδι τελειο και ειδικα σε live στοχους...
Αυτο θελω Αι Βασιλη με το λειζερ ποιντερ....

----------


## bedazzled

Ναι Άι Βασίλη, κάνε δώρο όπλα σε ψυχικά διαταραγμένους, να θρηνήσουμε και άλλους νεκρούς!!!  ::   ::   :: 

*ΕΛΕΟΣ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕΕ*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Δεν ειναι ομως πανεμορφο οπλο κ περασμενο με βελγικο σπρει λαδιου συντηρησης εχει το ιδιο αρωμα με γκομενα που εχει αρωματιστει με body balsam βανιλιας...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Δεν ειναι ομως πανεμορφο οπλο κ περασμενο με βελγικο σπρει λαδιου συντηρησης εχει το ιδιο αρωμα με γκομενα που εχει αρωματιστει με body balsam βανιλιας...


OMG, τα όπλα δεν είναι υποκατάστατο του sex!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Δεν ειναι ομως πανεμορφο οπλο κ περασμενο με βελγικο σπρει λαδιου συντηρησης εχει το ιδιο αρωμα με γκομενα που εχει αρωματιστει με body balsam βανιλιας... 
> 
> 
> OMG, τα όπλα δεν είναι υποκατάστατο του sex!!!


Μόλις γκρέμισες τα όνειρα ενός παιδιού ! ντροπή σου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## geosid

εφταιγε δεν εφταιγε ο πιτσιρικας ειναι κριμα που εφυγε ετσι . Στα 15 χρονια της ζωης του τη προλαβε να χαρει αυτο το παιδι ? τωρα λετε για πολιτικες ευθυνες και ιστοριες , δεν ειδε καποιος μαρτυρας να τραβαει τη σκανδαλη ο Καρατζαφερης ουτε ο Βασιλης Λεβεντης , ενα υποκαταστατο αστυνομικου τραβηξε τη σκανδαλη που θελουν να τον αποκαλουν ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΦΡΟΥΡΟ , αυτη η ειδικοτητα εφαγε το παιδακι . Οταν αυριο μεθαυριο θα γινει η κηδεια του παιδιου να παει καποιος στους γονεις του και να τους πει οτι τον γιο τους δεν το σκοτωσε σφαιρα (αστυνομικου) παρα τον σκοτωσε η πολιτικη της καθε κυβερνησης και καθε αντιπολιτευσης . Για σοβαρευτητε λιγακι ....


Περα απο τις οποιεςσδηποτε μακακιες που εχετε ξεφουρνηση Η που θα ξεφουρνησετε στη πορεια του τοπικ αυτου θα ηταν σωστο μονο και μονο απο σεβασμο προς το παιδακι και τους γονεις του να μην λετε ασυναρτησιες .


Συλληπητηρια στην οικογενεια .

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

http://papachatzis.tumblr.com/post/6358 ... ceviolence

----------


## python

Την Παλεύετε? Έλεος ποια!!! 
Ήσασταν εκεί?? Κάποιοι έχετε μπερδέψει τα μπούτια σας εντελώς!!!! 
Φασίστες Νδημοκράτες, Πασόκοι Κνήτες κτλπ!!!!!
Δολοφονήθηκε παλικάρι χωρίς αιτία!!!!

Ντροπή σας και αίσχος. Αυτό σας αξίζει 700ευρο και τον μπούλο.
Αλλά ξέρετε να γκρινιάζετε για την ακρίβεια. Σα δεν ντρέπεστε , εσείς κ όλοι οι όμοιοι σας καταστρέψατε την Ελλάδα. Σας χρησιμοποιούν σας έχουν βάλει σε στάμνες σαν προβατάκια και δεν έχετε άποψη για το τίποτα. 

Η κλασσική φράση που έχουν αναφέρει : Καλά να πάθει τι γύρευε εκεί??? 21.15!!!!! Νωρίς είναι!!!!!! 
Κάτσε ρε μάγκα έχεις πάει Εξάρχεια ποτέ στη ζωή σου?? Το ξέρεις πως έχει καφετέριες?? Πως έχει φοιτητόκοσμο?? Πως μαζεύει πολλές γυναίκες????????????
Τι κάνανε εκεί τα παιδιά??? Περίμεναν να δουν έναν Μπάτσο να του πετάξουν μολότοφ….. Αντί να κάνουν Χαβαλέ και να την πέφτουν στα μωράκια.. Να χουφτώνουν να γελάνε , περίμεναν ειδικά αυτούς τους 2 να τους κάψουν ζωντανούς.

Γιατί δικαιολογείται τους 2 Μπάτσους?? Κάνανε σωστά τη δουλειά τους??? Κάνανε σαν πίθηκοι όταν βλέπουν μια μπανάνα!!!! 
Το 15χρονο και το γορίλα να κάνει δικαιολογείται , ο 40χρονος εκπαιδευόμενος????? 
Ήταν της στιγμής?????
Εγώ ξέρω πως άμα κάνω μαλακία στη δουλειά μου, δεν θα πω στο διευθυντή μου πως ήταν της στιγμής, γιατί θα πάρω το @@ μου σε πακέτο δώρου!!!

Κλειδώστε το, γιατί είναι κρίμα για την Οικογένεια του παιδιού.

----------


## Tenorism

> Σε μια γραμμή μονάχα η συμφωνία της Βάρκιζας :
> Οι ένοπλες κουμουνιστικές ομάδες παρέδωσαν τα όπλα τους και τελείωσε ο εμφύλιος.


Καλέ τι λες; Ποιος εμφύλιος; Θα μας τρελάνεις ΠΑΛΙ;


Υ.Γ. Δεν το κλειδώνεται το thread (ή μάλλον σβήστε το); Είναι ντροπή τη στιγμή που υπάρχει εν ψυχρώ δολοφονία ενός παιδιού, να βγαίνουν διάφορα δημοφιλή φασιστοειδή του φόρουμ και να λένε @@ριές ΕΛΕΟΣ...

----------


## commando

δεν σβηνουμε τιποτα διοτι τα λογια τους τους χαρακτηριζουν.
Ιδου και ο ενοχος.Επαμεινωνδας Κορκονεας.

----------


## python

> αντε λοιπόν και τον έφαγε χωρίς λόγο.
> 
> Ποιό είναι το πολιτικό θέμα ? Του έστριψε του μακάκα και τον πυροβόλισε χωρίς λόγο ?
> 
> Τότε είναι ένας απλός δολοφόνος, θα λογοδοτήσει στο δικαστήριο και εφόσον υπάρχουν πραγματικοί μάρτυρες και πραγματικά στοιχεία, θα πάει φυλακή.
> 
> Αυτοί είναι οι κανόνες της δημοκρατίας.
> 
> Δεν είναι ούτε σπάμε όλη την Αθήνα, ούτε λυντζάρουμε τον μπάτσο.
> ...


Θα θπάρξει πολιτικό θέμα , αν δεν πάνε φυλακή. 
Γιατι αν εσυ κάνεις κάτι το οποίο δεν θα είναι προσητό για τους "Ν'ομους" θα πάς αμέσως φυλακή , και το πυθανότερο για ψυλοπήδημα.

Ποτέ δε δικάστηκε Αστυνομικός Ποτέ περα των 2 χρόνων που γίναν μήνες....

----------


## commando

python τα εγραψα και πιο πανω αυτα αν δεν τα ειδες.ΔΕΝ προκειται να γινει τιποτα εκτος και αν νομιζεις οτι εγινε κατι.
Ειναι σαν τα φυλαδια που εχουν την σουπερ προσφορα αλλα που ξερεις οτι εχει 100 ευρω φτηνοτερα στο σκρουτζ.
Τουλαχιστον για μια μερα φανηκε μερικα παιδια να μην τρωνε κουτοχορτο ακομα και εδω περα μεσα επεσαν οι μασκες.





> εάν πράγματι πυροβόλησαν σε άμυνα γιατι ήταν η ζωή του σε άμεσο κίνδυνο , καλά έκανε .





> Με λίγα λόγια καλά να τα πάθει για μένα....





> από την μια να είμαστε γόνοι ευκατάστατης οικογένειας, από την άλλη να πηγαίνουμε για καφεδάκι στα Starbucks (να ενισχύσουμε το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα βρε αδερφέ), και από την παρ' άλλη, ας πάμε και σε καμιά πορεία να το παίξουμε «αντιεξουσιαστές»!

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Σε μια γραμμή μονάχα η συμφωνία της Βάρκιζας :
> Οι ένοπλες κουμουνιστικές ομάδες παρέδωσαν τα όπλα τους και τελείωσε ο εμφύλιος.
> 
> 
> Καλέ τι λες; Ποιος εμφύλιος; Θα μας τρελάνεις ΠΑΛΙ;
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δεν το κλειδώνεται το thread (ή μάλλον σβήστε το); Είναι ντροπή τη στιγμή που υπάρχει εν ψυχρώ δολοφονία ενός παιδιού, να βγαίνουν διάφορα δημοφιλή φασιστοειδή του φόρουμ και να λένε @@ριές ΕΛΕΟΣ...


Τι ?

Τι έγινε ? Δεν είχαμε εμφύλιο στην Ελλάδα ? Δεν είχαμε ένοπλες συγκρούσεις ? Δεν είχε χωριστεί η χώρα σε κυβερνητικούς και αριστερούς ? Μήπως δεν έγιναν ποτέ τα Δεκεμβριανά ?

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A3%CF% ... E%B1%CF%82

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%95.%CE%91.%CE%9C.

Ζαχαρία πας καλά ?

Με το να αρνούμαστε τα σφάλματα που έκαναν εκατέρωθεν όλες οι πλευρές, δεν διαγράφουμε τα γεγονότα, και δεν μαθαίνουμε από τα λάθη του παρελθόντος.

----------


## freenet

Είπαμε ότι υπάρχουν συντηρητικοί και υπερσυντηρητικοί και ακροδεξιοί αλλά η συναίσθηση ότι οι μπάτσοι εκτελέσανε ένα 15χρονο παιδί και του τι σημαίνει αυτό είναι θέμα απλά λογικής και ούτε καν ιδεολογίας. Αν κάποιοι βρίσκουνε να πούνε ότι το παιδί το είχαν αμολυμένο οι γονείς, ότι οι αναρχικοί είναι αλήτες που τα σπάνε και καλά έπαθε τότε λυπάμαι για τον κυνισμό τους και την απάθεια τους.
Τους αφιερώνω το σύνθημα που μαζί με χιλιάδες άλλους φωνάζω από το Σάββατο βράδυ στα εξάρχεια

"Όταν οι μπάτσοι σκοτώσουν τα παιδιά σας, τότε θα βγείτε από τα κλουβιά σας"

----------


## commando

καλα οι moderator δεν εχουν αποψη ηθελα να ξερω η απλα ειναι στρατιωτακια ακουνητα αμιλητα?Ποιος τους εχει φιμωσει?

----------


## badge

> καλα οι moderator δεν εχουν αποψη ηθελα να ξερω η απλα ειναι στρατιωτακια ακουνητα αμιλητα?Ποιος τους εχει φιμωσει?


Φοβόμαστε να διακόψουμε το παραλήρημα βλακείας που σε διακατέχει. Συνέχισε.

----------


## papashark

> Είπαμε ότι υπάρχουν συντηρητικοί και υπερσυντηρητικοί και ακροδεξιοί αλλά η συναίσθηση ότι οι μπάτσοι εκτελέσανε ένα 15χρονο παιδί και του τι σημαίνει αυτό είναι θέμα απλά λογικής και ούτε καν ιδεολογίας. Αν κάποιοι βρίσκουνε να πούνε ότι το παιδί το είχαν αμολυμένο οι γονείς, ότι οι αναρχικοί είναι αλήτες που τα σπάνε και καλά έπαθε τότε λυπάμαι για τον κυνισμό τους και την απάθεια τους.
> Τους αφιερώνω το σύνθημα που μαζί με χιλιάδες άλλους φωνάζω από το Σάββατο βράδυ στα εξάρχεια
> 
> "Όταν οι μπάτσοι σκοτώσουν τα παιδιά σας, τότε θα βγείτε από τα κλουβιά σας"


Οταν Αλέξανδρε καταλάβεις ότι η βία φέρνει βία, και ότι η πολύ βία φέρνει τον θάνατο, όταν καταλάβεις ότι οι ακροαριστεροί, αναρχικοί, αντιεξουσιαστές, και το λοιπό συνάφη είναι το ίδιο φασίστες με τους ακροδεξιούς, όταν πιάσεις και διαβάσεις λίγο να δεις πόσο κοντά είναι τα ολοκληρωτικά καθεστώστα και πόσο τα άκρα φτάνουν στο ίδιο σημείο του κύκλου, τότε θα αλλάξεις άποψη σε πολλά πράγματα.

Το έχουμε γράψει και παραπάνω, αλλά το μένος δεν σε αφήνει να διαβάσεις, το πιτσιρίκι εντελώς άσχετο δεν ήταν, λίγο ποιο πριν είχαν πετάξει μπουκάλια και πέτρες στο περιπολικό, απλά ο μπάτσος ήταν μακάκας από ότι φαίνετε (κάτσε να βγει και η ιατροδικαστική, για να είμαστε σίγουροι πριν καταδικάσουμε ως τηλεδικαστές), και πυροβόλησε χωρίς να πρέπει.

Ποιός έχει την ευθήνη που πυροβόλησε ο μπάτσος ? Το κράτος αν έχει δώσει εντολές να πυροβολούν ελεύθερα (που όμως δεν το έχει κάνει), και οι διάφοροι α-κάτι και οι υποστηρικτές τους, που ανεβάζουν το θερμόμετρο των συγκρούσεων κάθημερινά, επιδιώκοντας την κλιμάκωση της ένοπλης πάλης.

Αν θες να τα βάλεις με κάποιον, ξεκίνα από τα δικά σου λιμέρια, εκεί στα εξάρχεια...

η βία φέρνει μόνο βία.

----------


## harrylaos

Παντως σημερα ηταν ακομα καλυτερο το Πασαλιμανι, αν και για καφε πηγα στα Φλοκαφε στο Μικρολιμανο, τελικα καποια μερη του Πειραια ειναι ολα τα λεφτα ρε παιδι μου! Φουλ στα γκομενακια. Απιστευτο πραμα!

Εδω η συζητηση μου θυμιζει Πλευρης Vs Ραφαηλιδης

----------


## python

*ΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΧΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΗΤΕΣ* 

*ΡΕΕΕ* την παλεύετε? μή φοβάστε δεν δαγκώνουν!!!!! ωρίστε και μερικά μαγαζάκια (*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΑΣΑΝΕ ΦΩΤΙΑ!!!!*)


Εμ. Μπενάκη 37 και Σόλωνος, Εξάρχεια, 210 3815429
Χαλαρό, καλλιτεχνικό, χωρίς βαβούρες και με παρεΐστικη διάθεση που λειτουργεί από το μεσημέρι για καφέ. Δυνατή η σοκολάτα του, ενώ το βράδυ μπορούμε να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε διάφορα κοκτέιλ. Οι μουσικές «μαύρες» και funky για χορούς μέχρι τελικής πτώσεως.
ΑΜΑ ΛΑΧΕΙ

Μεθώνης 66 και Καλλιδρομίου 69, Εξάρχεια, 210 3845978
Η κουζίνα είναι παραδοσιακή και ελληνική, τα μεζεδάκια εκλεκτά και νόστιμα. Ο χώρος ένα ζεστό νεοκλασικό πέτρινο κτίριο. Όταν οι βραδιές έχουν καθαρό ουρανό, η καταπράσινη αυλή του επιβάλλεται. Κυριακή και μεσημέρι.
AN CLUB

Σολωμού 13-15, Εξάρχεια, 210 3305056-7
Το πιο ιστορικό υπόγειο της περιοχής. Είναι underground, είναι λατρεμένο και συνεχίζει να φιλοξενεί συναυλίες από τα καλύτερα και πιο ενδιαφέροντα ονόματα της παγκόσμιας σκηνής που συζητιούνται για χρόνια από το πιστό κοινό του.
A STRANGE ATTRACTOR

Σολωμού 14, 210 3803618
Ένα από τα πιο καλά κρυμμένα μυστικά των Εξαρχείων όσον αφορά τους δίσκους και τα cd. Εξαιρετική συλλογή από βινύλια, που είναι ικανή να τρελάνει και τον πιο δύσκολο συλλέκτη. Ειδικεύεται στα πιο πειραματικά, αλλά πάντα μπορούμε να πετύχουμε πράγματα που φαίνεται απίστευτο ακόμη και να φανταστούμε ότι υπάρχουν.
BARBARA'S FOOD COMPANY

Εμ. Μπενάκη 63-65, Εξάρχεια, 210 3805004
Το πιο ποπ και νεανικό μαγειρείο της περιοχής. Ίδια ιδιοκτησία, ίδια φιλοσοφία με το πρώην στο Κολωνάκι και μερικές από τις πιο φρέσκες σαλάτες και τα πιο απολαυστικά και προπαντός ελαφριά και υγιεινά πιάτα. €10-14.
B-BRAIN STORE

Διδότου 34, Εξάρχεια, 210 36355381
«Ψαγμένο» και άκρως ενημερωμένο για ό,τι κυκλοφορεί στο εξωτερικό αλλά και στο εσωτερικό από ταινίες τρόμου, cult, επιστημονικής φαντασίας και exploitation. Αποτελεί ναό για τους ορκισμένους φαν του είδους και για όσους θέλουν να εμπλουτίσουν τη συλλογή τους ή να ανακαλύψουν ξεχασμένες ταινίες αυτός είναι ο ιδανικός τόπος, ενώ πλέον λειτουργεί και εξαιρετικό on-line shop: http://www.bstore.gr.
ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ-ΑΧΙΛΛΕΑΣ

Βαλτετσίου 58, 210 3302933
Τραπεζάκια στον πεζοδρόμο που όταν η μέρα το επιτρέπει μας ελκύουν ακόμη περισσότερο. Κατάλογος κατάμεστος με ελληνικές γεύσεις και ψητά τόσο γευστικά που μας παίρνουν τα μυαλά. Οι τιμές μια χαρά. €12-15.
BLACK AND ROSE

Σολωμού 16, 210 3802555
To Black and Rose είναι ένα concept shop βασισμένο σε μια ιδέα που έρχεται από το εξωτερικό. Τα ρούχα του είναι gothic, rock, punk, rockabilly και έξτρα sexy. To ίδιο και τα αξεσουάρ του. Εδώ... φύονται οι πιο αισθησιακές gothic εμφανίσεις: μαύρα φορέματα, φούστες και κορσέδες, τσόκερ, περικάρπια, αλυσίδες, δαχτυλίδια, τσάντες και t-shirts ολοκληρώνουν με κάθε λεπτομέρεια μια εντυπωσιακή εμφάνιση για άντρες και γυναίκες, με έμφαση στην ποιότητα και την πρωτοτυπία. Στο Black and Rose θα βρείτε και γκάτζετ και αντικείμενα για το σπίτι στο ίδιο πάντα ύφος.
BLUE FOX

Ασκληπιού 91, Εξάρχεια, 6942 487225
Ένα μαγαζί για όλες τις εποχές και όλες τις καλές μουσικές βεβαίως. Το design είναι '80s και θυμίζει new wave εποχές. Η χορευτική μουσική παράδοση του Δυτικού και Λατινοαμερικανικού κόσμου βρίσκει τον ιδανικό εκφραστή της σε αυτό το μοναδικό στέκι. Και με ένα πέρασμα στα '30s και '40s κάθε Τετάρτη.
BOX

Κωλέττη 4, Εξάρχεια, 210 3847597
Μίνι καφέ μπαρ αλλά με πολλά να προσφέρει, από συχνές εκθέσεις εικαστικών μέχρι κάτι παραπάνω από ενδιαφέρουσες μουσικές βραδινές διαδρομές. Η κονσόλα του παίζει τα πάντα, από ethnic μέχρι pop και rock, ενώ φιλοξενεί κατά καιρούς ραδιοφωνικούς παραγωγούς και dj.
BUY OR DIE

Θεμιστοκλέους 68, Εξάρχεια, 210 3304666
Το εξαρχειώτικο αυτό στέκι του Club Wear έχει ρούχα κατευθείαν από την Ιταλία και μάρκες όπως miss sixty και slvairs. Εναλλακτικά φορέματα, κολάν, t-shirts αλλά και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα gadget. Οι τιμές είναι πάρα πολύ καλές και το περιβάλλον δίνει την αίσθηση μιας νεανικής μπουτίκ με σαφή χαρακτήρα club wear.
ΓΙΑΝΤΕΣ

Βαλτετσίου 44, Εξάρχεια, 210 3301369
Από τις πιο όμορφες αυλές των Εξαρχείων, παραμένει αγαπημένη και ξεχωριστή, με τη μίνιμαλ εξωτερική του εμφάνιση (ένα μέρος της αυλής έχει σκεπαστεί), αλλά και στον τομέα γεύση, με τα περισσότερα προϊόντα να επιμένουν βιολογικά, υγιεινά και νόστιμα. Αυτό τα λέει όλα. €16-30.
CAFÉ ΕΡΩΔΙΟΣ

Καλλιδρομίου 64, Εξάρχεια, 210 8839856
Στέκι ό,τι πρέπει για κάθε είδους συζητήσεις, φιλοσοφικές ή μη. Έχει αποκτήσει κλασικό όνομα. Από το πρωί για καφέ, χυμούς, σνακ και ποτό μέχρι αργά το βράδυ.
CIRCUS

Ναυαρίνου 11, Εξάρχεια, 210 3615255
Κεφάτο μπαρ με swinging διάθεση και διακόσμηση. Τα κοκτέιλ του είναι εξαιρετικά και η διασκέδαση μπορεί να κρατήσει μέχρι τις πρωινές ώρες ασταμάτητα. 8 διαφορετικοί dj και jazz, retro βραδιές.
CIPOLINO

Δερβενίων 4 και Ασκληπιού, Εξάρχεια, 210 3632780
Μικρό και σύγχρονο, με κόκκινους καναπέδες που μας προκαλούν να τους χρησιμοποιήσουμε. Στη γεύση, μας ταξιδεύει στις ιταλικές τρατορίες. Λειτουργεί από το πρωί για καφέ και για όσους είναι του έξω τώρα έχει και τραπεζάκια στον πεζόδρομο. €15-25.
COOKOU FOOD

Θεμιστοκλέους 66, Εξάρχεια, 210 3831955
Μοντέρνο οινομαγειρείο ή καλύτερα το οινομαγειρείο του 21ου αιώνα. Όποιο όνομα και να διαλέξουμε, είναι ότι πρέπει για την παρέα. Την Κυριακή κλειστά. €10-22.
CREPΕ XARCHIA

Στουρνάρη 2, Οικονόμου και Θεμιστοκλέους, Πλ. Εξαρχείων, 210 3840773, 6971 829550
Από τις πιο διάσημες γωνιές της πλατείας όσον αφορά τη γεύση. Κρέπες σε όλα τα σχήματα και σχέδια, με ό,τι υλικό τραβάει η ψυχή μας, που ζεσταίνουν τα κρύα βράδια και γλυκαίνουν τις καλοκαιρινές ημέρες. Λειτουργεί όλο το 24ωρο αλλά και για όσους θέλουν να κάτσουν σπίτι κάνει και delivery.
CUSCO CAFΕ

Κωλέτη 8, 210 3825551
Το Cusco αναφέρεται στην πρωτεύουσα των Ίνκας του Περού και σημαίνει στη διάλεκτό τους «κέντρο». «Cusco» στα ελληνικά σημαίνει το πιο χαρούμενο και πολύχρωμο ethic world café των Εξαρχείων που προσφέρει απλόχερα καλή μουσική, μεγάλη ποικιλία γεύσεων σοκολάτας, εξαιρετικό ρακόμελο συν μοναδικό άραγμα στις υπέροχες πορτοκαλί καρέκλες του πεζόδρομου όταν το ευνοεί η μέρα.
ΕΥΜΕΛΙ - ΠΡΑΤΗΡΙΟ ΟΙΚΟΛΟΓΙΚΩΝ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΩΝ

Τσαμαδού 3-5, Πλ. Εξαρχείων, 210 3802811
Το μοναδικό στο είδος του στην Αθήνα. Μπορούμε να βρούμε τα πάντα για την οικολογία. Ο κατάλογος των βιολογικών προϊόντων είναι ατελείωτος και προσελκύει και όσους από μας δεν επιμένουμε και τόσο υγιεινά, αλλά θέλουμε να δοκιμάσουμε τα εκλεκτά είδη που φέρνει από τη Λατινική Αμερική αλλά και από όλη την Ελλάδα.
DANIEL'S

Μαυρομιχάλη 20, 4ος όροφος, Εξάρχεια, 210 3610278
Ο Daniel είναι πραγματικά μια περσόνα της πόλης. Όχι μόνο γιατί είναι ένας εξαιρετικός κομμωτής, αλλά και γιατί έχει φτιάξει έναν super εκκεντρικό χώρο, που ταυτόχρονα φαίνεται ζεστός και φιλικός όσο λίγοι. Πόσο άνετα μπορείς να αισθανθείς μέσα σε ένα κομμωτήριο που το μισό είναι διακοσμημένο σαν χειρουργείο του 1800 και το άλλο μισό όπως το εσωτερικό μιας Κάντιλακ; Κι όμως νεαροί καλλιτέχνες, ηθοποιοί και άνθρωποι των media κλείνουν ανελλιπώς το ραντεβού τους και προσέρχονται ευλαβικά. Η γκάμα του περιλαμβάνει extreme κουπ, διάφορα χτενίσματα με κοτσιδάκια και κάθε είδος προσθετικής μαλλιών, από απλά κοτσιδάκια και half braids για κοντά μαλλιά, μέχρι trendy, χαρούμενα ziggy και jazzy χτενίσματα, και φυσικά κλασικά ράστα αλά Μπομπ Μάρλεϊ.
DARK SIDE

Εμ. Μπενάκη 57, 210 3848353
To Dark Side είναι ένα πολύ ειδικό δισκοπωλείο με πολλούς φανατικούς πιστούς. Εδώ οι φαν της gothic, dark wave, electro, και industrial θα βρουν cd και βινύλια που πιθανότατα να μη βρουν πουθενά αλλού. Εξάλλου το Dark Side λειτουργεί και σαν σημείο συνάντησης των «πιστών» του.
DASEIN

Σολωμού 12, Εξάρχεια, 210 3841857
Ένα από τα πιο διαφορετικά café/bar που λειτουργούν στα Εξάρχεια. Λειτουργεί από το πρωί και το πατάρι του μεταμορφώνεται σε μινι-σινεμά με κινηματογραφικές προβολές για τους μυημένους και αφιερώματα σε b-movies. Δεν πρέπει να ξεχάσουμε τις ειδικές εκθέσεις, τα παιχνίδια και τις φιλοσοφικές συζητήσεις μέχρι αργά πάνω από ένα τεράστιο μπολ με nachos. Με λίγα λόγια, fun.
DECADENCE

Βουλγαροκτόνου 69 και Πουλχερίας 2, Λόφος του Στρέφη, 210 8827045, 6995 419867
Το ιστορικό σπίτι του αντιβασιλιά που τη δεκαετία του ‘80 μεταμορφώθηκε σε ιστορικό ποπ club της περιοχής. Κατά καιρούς το έχουν επισκεφτεί πολλοί και διάφοροι διάσημοι, όπως οι Nick Cave, Tindersticks, Dandy Warhols, St.Etienne, Deus και διάφοροι άλλοι. Παραμένει αγαπημένο ακόμη και αν περάσουν 100 χρόνια.
DOPPIO (IL)

Α. Μεταξά 30, Πλ. Εξαρχείων 210 3304404
Σε ένα παλιό νεοκλασικό κτίριο, μια παραδοσιακή ιταλική τρατορία σημαίνει την καλύτερη πρόταση για φαγητό μετά από μια νύχτα στο θέατρο ή στο σινεμά. Οι προτάσεις στα πιάτα ποικίλουν. €15-25.
FAGOTTO BOOKS

Βαλτετσίου 15, 210 3645147
Τα πάντα γύρω από τη μουσική που κάνουν ακόμη πιο δυνατή την αίσθησή μας ότι η μουσική βρίσκεται παντού. Υπέροχες φροντισμένες κυκλοφορίες που βοηθούν ακόμη και τον πιο αρχάριο να κάνει τα πρώτα του βήματα στον υπέροχο κόσμο των ήχων και των μουσικών οργάνων αλλά και για τους πιο θεωρητικούς της τέχνης.
FRΕΑKONIKA ΠΡΩΗΝ ΚΛΑΞΟΝ

Βαλτετσίου 61, Εξάρχεια, 210 38
Η ομάδα freakonika ανέλαβε το Κλάξον, του άλλαξε όνομα, το έντυσε με τα καλά του και του έδωσε τον αέρα στεκιού ζωντανής ελληνικής μουσικής που όλοι αγαπάμε και δεν σνομπάρουμε. Την Παρασκευή και το Σάββατο ο Νίκος Φάρφας και ο Χρήστος Λούφης παίζουν μουσικές που κάνουν τις βραδιές μας πιο ενδιαφέρουσες. Πρωταγωνιστές στο ποτό τα ιταλικά κρασιά και τα κοκτέιλ.
FUGA

Θεμιστοκλέους 35, 210 3844413
Οι τσάντες, οι ζώνες, τα κοσμήματα και κάθε λογής αξεσουάρ στη Fuga είναι απολύτως χειροποίητα. Η Ντίνα Φίλιου έφτιαξε αυτό το κατάστημα-εργαστήρι, και μαζί της βρήκαν στέγη άλλοι πέντε καλλιτέχνες. Αυτή η μικρή καλλιτεχνική ομάδα λοιπόν κάνει τη δική της πρόταση στο χειροποίητο κόσμημα και αξεσουάρ, και μάλιστα με πολύ ενδιαφέροντα τρόπο. Ύφασμα, δέρμα, μοντέρνα ανακυκλωμένα υλικά, ζωγραφισμένα ή διακοσμημένα με πέτρες και χάντρες, γίνονται ανάρπαστα από όσες αγαπούν τις μοναδικές, χαριτωμένες χειροποίητες δουλειές.
GINGER ALE

Θεμιστοκλέους 74, 210 3301246
Έξυπνη καλλιτεχνική αισθητική που ξετρελαίνει και μας μεταφέρει σε άλλες πιο αθώες δεκαετίες του ‘50 και του ‘60. Είναι τόσο ζεστό, δε, που αποκτάει σπιτική ατμόσφαιρα.
GUEST LIST

Θεμιστοκλέους 48, 210 3303013
Μέσα στο γκρίζο της πόλης, τα ρούχα και τα αξεσουάρ του Guest List ξεχωρίζουν για τα απίθανα χρώματά τους και την πρωτοτυπία τους. Ένα κατάστημα που διαφέρει στην προσέγγισή του και δεν φοβάται να το δείξει, και που ανεβάζει το μοντέρνο και νεανικό σε άλλα επίπεδα.
ΗΒΗ CAFÉ

Στουρνάρη 2, Εξάρχεια, 210 3303345
Μια τεράστια τζαμαρία με θέα την πλατεία είναι το μεγαλύτερο ατού σε αυτό το καλλιτεχνικό στέκι που μαζεύει φανατικό κοινό ηθοποιών. Λειτουργεί όλη την ημέρα με εναλλασσόμενους dj.
ΙΝΤΡΙΓΚΑ

Θεμιστοκλέους και Δερβενίων 60, Εξάρχεια, 210 3300936
Από το 1981, είναι ένα από τα παλαιότερα και πιο αγαπημένα μαγαζιά των Εξαρχείων, με το ζεστό του περιβάλλον και τη θρυλική σοκολάτα του. Ανοιχτό από το πρωί στις 11, το βράδυ αλλάζει διάθεση με διάφορα είδη μουσικής ενώ μας περιμένουν και εκθέσεις φωτογραφίας.
JUGGLING

Τζαβέλλα 3, 210 3815681
Είναι το στέκι των ζογκλέρ. Στο τρελό αυτό πολύχρωμο κατάστημα σάς περιμένουν μπάλες, κορίνες, flowersticks, κρίκοι, πυρσοί, μονόκυκλα ποδήλατα, γιο-γιο, θεατρικό μακιγιάζ, μάσκες, καπέλα γελωτοποιών, devilsticks και ό,τι χρειάζεται ένας αξιοπρεπής ζογκλέρ για να στήσει μια παράσταση. Το Juggling οργανώνει juggling σαββατιάτικα happenings, μιας και μαζεύονται εκεί πολύ συχνά οι παρέες των ζογκλέρ και ανταλλάσσουν κόλπα. Εδώ επίσης θα απευθυνθείτε, όταν θα χρειαστείτε κάποιον για εγκαίνια ή το πάρτι σας.
ΚΑΒΟΥΡΑΣ

Θεμιστοκλέους 64, Εξάρχεια, 210 3838010
Δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που επισκέπτεται τα Εξάρχεια και δεν έχει κάνει στάση στο μαγαζί. Από το 1969 φτιάχνει σουβλάκια. Είναι κάτι παραπάνω από καλτ σουβλατζίδικο. Κάνει ντελίβερι. Είναι ανοιχτό όλο το 24ωρο για να μη μείνει κανείς πεινασμένος και παραπονεμένος. Πίττα καλαμάκι €1,40/ 4 μερίδες μπριζολάκια και μία πατάτες €15.
ΚΑΦΕ ΔΙΠΛΟ

Θεμιστοκλέους 70, Εξάρχεια, 210 3301177
Ιδανικότερο σημείο συνάντησης της γνωστής πλατείας, το Διπλό κλείνει δεκαπέντε χρόνια πάνω κάτω. Οι φοιτητοπαρέες το προτιμούν, ενώ τα τραπεζάκια έξω είναι πάντοτε must για τις πρωινές και απογευματινές ώρες όταν η μέρα το επιτρέπει.
KAZU

Μαυρομιχάλη 3, Εξάρχεια, 210 3602242
Μικροσκοπικό, πολυαγαπημένο και με μεγάλη καρδιά. Από τα καλύτερα κοκτέιλ της πόλης, με μικρά μεζεδάκια για συνοδευτικό στα ποτά που μας κάνουν να το επισκεπτόμαστε συνέχεια. Όταν ζεστάνει ο καιρός, όσοι τυχεροί προλάβουν, μπορούν να κάτσουν και έξω.
ΚΗΠΟΣ ΤΗΣ KALASNIKOV

Εμ. Μπενάκη 87, Εξάρχεια, 210 3813685
Πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν σε αυτό τον αξιαγάπητο κήπο. Πρωτότυπος πολυχώρος με δύο μπαρ, ένα πάνω και ένα κάτω. Συνδυάζει καφέ (από τις 3 το μεσημέρι), γκαλερί και πολλά και διαφορετικά happenings. Με κάθε είδους μουσικές, για να μη φύγει κανείς ανικανοποίητος.
ΚΟΚΚΟΙ ΚΑΦΕ

Ασκληπιού 39 και Διδότου, 210 3641981
Σε στρατηγικό σημείο, ενώνει Εξάρχεια και Κολωνάκι και ανήκει και στα δύο. Ό,τι πρέπει για καφέ, διάβασμα, άραγμα με τον υπολογιστή και φιλοσοφικές κουβέντες για όσο διαρκέσει η διάθεση.
ΚΟΥΚΟΥΤΣΙ

Ασκληπιού και Σκουφά 61, 210 3841585
Εδώ βασιλεύουν τα t-shirts. Στο Κουκούτσι κάθε t-shirt είναι δήλωση αισθητικής. Διάσημοι εικονογράφοι από όλο τον κόσμο έχουν επιμεληθεί τα prints τους, ενώ πρόσφατα το Κουκούτσι βραβεύτηκε σε διαγωνισμό design. Οι σειρές είναι exclusive και υπογεγραμμένες από διεθνείς designers, και συμπληρώνονται από αξεσουάρ φτιαγμένα από μοντέρνα υλικά. Τσάντες, πορτοφόλια και ζώνες από καουτσούκ και ανακυκλωμένους μουσαμάδες δημιουργούν μια αβάν γκαρντ συλλογή που αξίζει να δείτε.
MO BETTER

Θεμιστοκλέους και Κωλέττη 32, Εξάρχεια, 210 3812981
Το απόλυτο after hours club της πόλης με ορκισμένους θαμώνες που δεν το αποχωρίζονται ποτέ και ξέφρενα μοναδικά πάρτι που κρατάνε μέχρι το επόμενο πρωί και που τα συζητάμε για μήνες και χρόνια μετά.
MYSTIC PIZZA AND PASTA

Εμ. Μπενάκη 76, Εξάρχεια, 210 3839500
Σερβίρει πίτσα από τις λίγες, ανοιγμένη στο χέρι αλλά με μια μυστική γευστική φόρμουλα που την κάνει να ξεχωρίζει. Για τους περίεργους, η ζύμη της προέρχεται από ένα μείγμα αλεύρων που περιέχει αλεύρι βιολογικής κάνναβης. Must για χορτοφάγους και λάτρεις των βιολογικών προϊόντων. €5-13.
NOSOTROS

Θεμιστοκλέους 66, Εξάρχεια
Το ονομάζουν ελεύθερο κοινωνικό χώρο και όντως τα πάντα γίνονται δωρεάν εκεί, εκτός από έναν μικρό οβολό στο μπαρ, και το προτιμούν έτσι. Με θεατρικές παραστάσεις, μουσικές εκδηλώσεις, μουσικά μαθήματα, κινηματογραφικές προβολές, βραδιές ποίησης, αποτελεί κάτι παραπάνω από έναν πολιτιστικό διαδραστικό πολυχώρο.
ΟΝΕΙΡΟΧΟΕΙΟ

Θεμιστοκλέους 53, 6930530205
Μια ιδιαίτερη γκαλερί που βρίσκει χώρο και για βιβλία, δίσκους και άφθονη μουσική. Πολύ όμορφος υπόγειος χώρος που ικανοποιεί κάθε καλλιτεχνική πείνα με τους όμορφους τίτλους που διαθέτει προς πώληση. Μπορεί κανείς να ανακαλύψει πολύ ξεχωριστά πράγματα, αρκεί να ψάξει σωστά ή απλά να ρωτήσει τον φιλικό ιδιοκτήτη.
ΟΣΤΡΙΑ

Θεμιστοκλέους 65, Εξάρχεια, 210 3300907
Από τα πιο ζεστά στέκια των Εξαρχείων, προσφέρει σίγουρη διασκέδαση σε ένα πέτρινο, γουστόζικο διώροφο κτίριο. Οι μουσικές απ' όλα τα καλά της rock, funk και jazz αλλά και για χαλαρή κουβεντούλα και προσεγμένο καφέ.
ΠΑΡΑΣΤΑΣΗ

Θεμιστοκλέους 68, Εξάρχεια, 210 3837732
Χρωματιστό, νεανικό, funky ντύσιμο με μοντέρνα κοψίματα. Έχει παράδοση στο χώρο μιας και λειτουργεί πολλά χρόνια και ξέρει καλύτερα από τον καθένα να καλύπτει τις ανάγκες μιας γυναίκας με τον καταλληλότερο τρόπο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι διαθέτει και μεγάλα μεγέθη.
PASTA + CAFÉ

Εμ. Μπενάκη 58, Εξάρχεια, 210 3838186
Η φρεσκάδα στην ιταλική κουζίνα με μια μοντέρνα άποψη στο χώρο όπου κυριαρχεί το ξύλο. Δροσερές σαλάτες και όμορφα ζυμαρικά με μια πλειάδα κρασιών για να διαλέξουμε το καλύτερο που θα συνοδεύσει τις επιλογές μας στα πιάτα. Δευτέρα είναι κλειστό και τις υπόλοιπες μέρες από 13:00-00:00. €18-22.
PLAYHOUSE

Βαλτετσίου 49, Εξάρχεια, 210 3821200
Ένας ολόκληρος καινούργιος κόσμος στη διασκέδαση ανοίγεται μπροστά μας με την άφιξη του Playhouse στα Εξάρχεια. Απολαυστικοί καπουτσίνο, άφθονα γέλια, ξεχωριστές μουσικές και φυσικά πολύ παιχνίδι. Μπορούμε να βρούμε τα πιο ασυνήθιστα επιτραπέζια του κόσμου, ενώ οι παιχνιδογνώστες βρίσκονται εκεί για να μας εξηγούν τους όρους και να μας βάζουν κατευθείαν στο παιχνίδι.
ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ

Θεμιστοκλέους 48, Εξάρχεια, 210 3303430
Λαχταριστά σοκολατένια και όχι μόνο ροφήματα, που σε κάνουν να το λατρέψεις. Φαίνεται μικροσκοπικό από τη βιτρίνα αλλά δεν είναι. Η διάθεσή του είναι lounge. Το χαρακτηρίζουν το ρακόμελο που σερβίρει τις βραδινές ώρες, τα θρυλικά πάρτι, οι εκθέσεις, η μαύρη μουσική και μερικοί από τους πιο όμορφους ανθρώπους της πόλης.
REZIN

Εμ. Μπενάκη και Τζαβέλλα, Εξάρχεια, 210 3846385
All time classic! Το Rezin, εκτός από την πιο διάσημη σοκολάτα της περιοχής και ίσως της πόλης, που σερβίρεται σε τεράστιες πανέμορφες κούπες, διαθέτει και πατάρι κι εμείς δύο ακόμη σημαντικούς λόγους να το επισκεφτούμε.
RETOUCH

Α. Μεταξά 20, 210 3301345, 6938 052888
Ένα ειδικού ενδιαφέροντος εργαστήρι εδώ στα Εξάρχεια είναι και αυτό του κ. Αβδή, στην Ανδρέα Μεταξά. Πρόκειται για ένα από τα καλύτερα εργαστήρια επισκευής παλαιών επίπλων. Αν δεν θέλετε να κακοπάθουν οι αντίκες σας και ζητάτε ανυποχώρητα να επισκευαστούν με τις παλιές τεχνικές, εμπιστευτείτε τις στον κ. Αβδή, όπως και τα περισσότερα παλιά αθηναϊκά σπίτια που κληρονόμησαν ανεκτίμητα έπιπλα και αντικείμενα.
ΡΙΦΙΦΙ

Εμ. Μπενάκη 69 και Βαλτετσίου, Εξάρχεια, 210 3300237
Εικόνες που παίζουν με το λαχανί και το πράσινο. Χαριτωμένο, με μεγάλη τζαμαρία σε έναν από τις πιο πολυσύχναστες γωνίες τις περιοχής. Από γεύσεις, ελληνικές και προσεγμένες όσο δεν πάει παραπέρα. Από νοστιμιά επίσης σκίζουν. €18-24.
RUBBERIZE

Σπυρίδωνος Τρικούπη 22, Εξάρχεια, 210 3832145
Σκληρό design, προχωρημένες ιδέες κι ένα πρωτοποριακό υλικό: στο Rubberize τα πάντα είναι φτιαγμένα από καουτσούκ διά χειρός Ολυμπίας, ενώ οι τσάντες, τα κοσμήματα, οι ζώνες, τα τεράστια αιρετικά κολιέ, τα περικάρπια, τα δαχτυλίδια και τα βραχιόλια διαδηλώνουν τη rock αισθητική του μαύρου υλικού και τη δύναμη της φόρμας. Πολύ ξεχωριστές είναι και οι dagmaar τσάντες της, εξολοκλήρου από ανακυκλωμένες σαμπρέλες που με τη μαλακή και μαύρη... σάρκα τους είναι το απόλυτο must have. Όσο για τα κοσμήματα; Θέλουν τόλμη, αλλά κερδίζουν αμέσως τις εντυπώσεις.
ΡΟΖΑΛΙΑ

Βαλτετσίου 59, 210 3821685
Ο δίσκος με τα 16 ορεκτικά πάντοτε αποτελεί έναν από τους κυριότερους και γευστικότερους λόγους για να το επισκεφτούμε, χωρίς να ξεχνάμε την καταπράσινη αυλή του με τη γυάλινη οροφή. Κρέατα και ψαρικά φωνάζουν «φρέσκο» από μακριά. €12-15.
SALERO

Βαλτετσίου 51, Εξάρχεια, 210 3813358
Μοντέρνα έθνικ και στη γεύση αλλά και στην αισθητική του χώρου, που πολυ-χρωματίζεται και ζαλίζει το μυαλό με το χαρούμενο ύφος του. Από το πρωί λειτουργεί για καφέ, panini, churros και σαλάτες. Το βράδυ το λόγο παίρνουν τα tapas αλλά και ιβηρο-μεσογειακές προτάσεις. Με το δικό του χώρο στάθμευσης, για να μας διευκολύνει ακόμη περισσότερο. €15-30.
ΣΚΟΥΦΙΑΣ

Λόντου 4, Εξάρχεια, 210 3828206
Το μαγαζί του Σκούφια που ειδικεύεται κυρίως στη ρακή. Οι γεύσεις είναι κρητικές και ξελογιάστρες, με τον παστουρμά να κλέβει την παράσταση και μέσα στους γίγαντες και στην πίττα Καισαρείας χωρίς να νοιάζεται κανείς για τη μυρωδιά μετά. €10-17.
ΣΤΟ ΤΡΑΙΝΟ

Εμ. Μπενάκη 72 και Α. Μεταξά, 210 3844355
Ζωντανός όσο δεν λέει χώρος, με προσεγμένη διακόσμηση που σε κάνει να τον τιμάς ξανά και ξανά, όπως και τα σπιτικά γλυκά του και τα χειροποίητα λικέρ. Η σοκολάτα έχει την τιμητική της, με 20 διαφορετικές γεύσεις για να διαλέξεις και οι μουσικές παίζουν. Το πρωί προτιμά μουσικές του κόσμου και το βράδυ αλλάζει σε pop rock και mainstream.
STRAWBERRY

Θεμιστοκλέους 35, 210 3837277
Παραμυθένιο νεραϊδομάγαζο που ξετρελαίνει τα μικρά και μεγάλα κορίτσια. Η μόδα έχει ξεκινήσει ασφαλώς από την Αγγλία και τα παραμύθια της κέλτικης παράδοσης, ωστόσο η γοητεία αυτού του πολύ ατμοσφαιρικού χώρου στη Θεμιστοκλέους είναι προφανής. Τα πάντα εδώ είναι στολισμένα με νεράιδες. Στη βιτρίνα συναντά κανείς τις ζωδιακές νεράιδες με τα χρώματα και τα γνωρίσματα του κάθε αστερισμού, ενώ μέσα υπάρχουν και νεράιδες που συμβολίζουν στοιχεία της φύσης αλλά και νάνοι, ξωτικά και όλα τα συστατικά ενός συναρπαστικού παραμυθιού. Οι νεράιδες έρχονται από την Αμερική και την Αγγλία, ενώ στις προθήκες του Strawberry θα βρείτε και πορτατίφ, καθρέφτες, αντικείμενα και νεραϊδοκοσμήματα.
(ΟΙ) ΣΥΜΠΕΘΕΡΟΙ

Στουρνάρη 14, Εξάρχεια, 210 3836661
Να και μια διατροφική πινελιά στην περιοχή! «Οι συμπέθεροι» κουβαλάνε καλούδια από την Κρήτη και, όπως φαίνεται, ξέρουν να διαλέγουν. Αγνό, κρητικό λάδι, τυριά και βούτυρα από μικρές παραγωγές, τα περίφημα κρητικά παξιμάδια αλλά και ντόπιο καθαρό μέλι που ευωδιάζει, έρχονται από τη Μεγαλόνησο και προμηθεύουν τη γειτονιά με άρωμα φύσης.
TILT

Ασκληπιού 37, 210 3636028
Πολύ δυνατό, υπόγειο στέκι comics στην οδό Ασκληπιού. Death Notes, Naruto, Squee, Acme Novelty, 100 Bullets, Preacher, Dragonball, Spawn, Witchblade, Darkness, Kabuki, Lenore και ολίγα gadget αποτελούν λίγα μόνο από τα ονόματα σειρών που θα βρείτε στο απλόχωρο και φιλόξενο tilt. Σημειώστε ότι εδώ υπάρχουν συλλεκτικά ή μεταχειρισμένα κόμικς αλλά μόνο κάποιες σειρές σε επανέκδοση. Ε-mail: [email protected].
TRAMEZZINI CAFÉ

Θεμιστοκλέους 63, Εξάρχεια, 210 3300200
Αυθεντικά ιταλικά σάντουιτς της περιοχής του Veneto, τα διάσημα tramezzini κάνουν όλη τη διαφορά σε αυτά τα all day ιταλικά μπαράκια. Προσφέρουν υψηλής αισθητικής street food που κάνουν τις προτάσεις για σνακ στο κέντρο της πόλης ακόμη πιο ενδιαφέρουσες και νόστιμες. Εκτός από αυτά όμως μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε μια πλειάδα από κρύα πιάτα, proseco και αχνιστούς εσπρέσο.
TUBE

Σόλωνος 114, Εξάρχεια, 210 3827706
Από τις πιο όμορφες μπουτίκ της περιοχής, με άποψη στο σικ, μοντέρνο ντύσιμο. Ακόμη και οι τσάντες του είναι ξεχωριστές, ενώ οι τιμές του είναι παραπάνω από προσιτές για τα κομμάτια που μπορούμε να ανακαλύψουμε στις κρεμάστρες του. Τα φορέματα μπορούν να σου πάρουν τα μυαλά.
ΧΑΡΤΕΣ

Βαλτετσίου 35 και Ζ. Πηγής, Εξάρχεια, 210 8304778
Από τους πιο διάσημους πεζόδρομους, με τα τραπεζάκια έξω και τις καρέκλες καφενείου μέσα. Γευστικά σνακ και γλυκά, με ρολόγια που δείχνουν την ώρα σε όλες τις πρωτεύουσες του κόσμου, αγαπημένα muppets και με μερικούς από τους καλύτερους dj της πόλης, που ξέρουν τι παίζουν και πώς.
ΧΑΡΤΟΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΝ

Κάνιγγος 31 και Σολωμού, 210 3839264
Το βασίλειο του χαρτιού. Μπορούμε να βρούμε τα πάντα για το χαρτί σε πρωτότυπα και ξεχωριστά design από καταξιωμένους Έλληνες σχεδιαστές. Σημειωματάρια, τετράδια αλλά και χάρτινα κοσμήματα, sous-plats και ό,τι άλλο μπορεί να βάλλει ο νους μας που μπορεί να γίνει από χαρτί.
UNDERWORLD

Θεμιστοκλέους και Γαμβέττα 5, 210 3840965
Το club των 7 θανάσιμων αμαρτημάτων, που έχει ήδη γίνει το στέκι όσων αναζητούν κάτι ξεχωριστό στη διασκέδαση της πόλης. Υπερβολικά sexy και industrial, διοργανώνει live εμφανίσεις και θρυλικά πλέον fetish shows που χτυπάνε κατευθείαν στις αισθήσεις και μας κάνουν να ζητάμε κάτι παραπάνω.
UOMINI

Ιπποκράτους 33, Εξάρχεια, 210 3634050
Για όσους θέλουν να γευτούν την ατμόσφαιρα της Νέας Υόρκης (εμείς δεν αποτελούμε εξαίρεση), το uomini είναι το ιδανικό μέρος. Χώρος δύο επιπέδων με έμφαση στον προσεγμένο καφέ και τα ανάλαφρα πιάτα για τις πρωινές ώρες, ενώ η νύχτα ανήκει στα μοναδικά κοκτέιλ και την καλή μουσική.
VA. BEN. E.

Βαλτετσίου και Εμ. Μπενάκη 78, Εξάρχεια, 6930552002
Πρωινό από τα πρώτα για να απολαύσουμε ένα ζεστό ποτήρι καφέ πριν τη δουλειά, ενώ η διασκέδαση τα Παρασκευοσάββατα κρατάει μέχρι το πρωί. Τεράστιο όπλο το άρτιο σέρβις του, ενώ θα ελκύσει όλους εμάς που αγαπάμε το διάβασμα με την ιδιαίτερη διακόσμησή του που είναι βασισμένη στο βιβλίο.
VINYL MICROSTORE

Διδότου 34, Εξάρχεια, 210 3803 618
Το πιο αγαπημένο δισκοπωλείο, με μόνιμο θαμώνα τον πιο διάσημο σκύλο της πόλης, τον Yuri. Στο πατάρι του λειτουργεί ιντερνετικό ραδιόφωνο που φιλοξενεί από τους πιο εναλλακτικούς dj, ενώ το υπόγειο πολλές φορές προσφέρεται για εκθέσεις και μοναδικές καλλιτεχνικές εγκαταστάσεις. Ενημερωμένο για όλη την καινούργια μουσική που κυκλοφορεί εκεί έξω. Και δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε κάθε χρόνο ότι εκεί γίνονται τα Yuria, ένα από τα πιο θρυλικά φεστιβάλ που κυκλοφορούν στους δρόμους της Αθήνας.
YESTERDAY'S BREAD

Καλλιδρομίου 87-89, 210 8811233
Νεανικά ρούχα που έρχονται από την Ολλανδία ελαφρώς μεταχειρισμένα και έχουν ξετρελάνει αγόρια και κορίτσια, μιας και είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερα και πάμφθηνα. Μην έρθετε με την ψυχή στο στόμα. Η υπόθεση θέλει ψάξιμο, αλλά θα αμειφθείτε με διαμάντια.
WUNDERBAR

Θεμιστοκλέους 80, Πλ. Εξαρχείων, 210 3818577
Επιμένει electronica και προσελκύει τα πιο ψαγμένα και καλλιτεχνικά άτομα της πόλης. Τις μέρες με ήλιο τραπεζάκια έξω για ατελείωτο άραγμα. Και τις μέρες με κρύο μέσα για ζέστη και κεφάτη διάθεση.


*
Στα Εξάρχια είναι ποιο ωραία για καφέ, πίστεψέ με, μαζέυει πάρα πολύ ωραίο κόσμο.*

----------


## harrylaos

Εμενα μου αρεσει η περιοχη του Κολωνακιου που δεν εχει πρεζακια, αξυριστους/αξυριστες, μαλλιαδες, χοντρους/χοντρες και υποτιθεμενες/ους επαναστατες με μπλουζακια Che.

Για ηρεμες καταστασεις προτεινω Δεξαμενη Κολωνακιου, κατω απο το St George Licabetus, στον πεζοδρομο, διπλα απο το σπιτι του Σημιτη, και για γκομενο-καταστασεις προτεινω Πλατεια Κολωνακιου.

Μεγαλη διαφορα απο τα Εξαρχεια.
Διαφορα Ζεφυρι-Εκαλη ενα πραγμα.

----------


## eLeCtRoNiOs

Το τι μαλακία έχει ακουστεί τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες δεν περιγράφεται. Αλλά οκ απόψεις του καθενός. Εγώ απορώ αν σκοτωθεί ένα γυφτάκι από μπάτσο στο Μενίδι θα είχε γίνει τίποτα? Μάλλον θα ασχολιόμασταν με τους παπάδες ακόμα…..

----------


## python

> Εμενα μου αρεσει η περιοχη του Κολωνακιου που δεν εχει πρεζακια, αξυριστους/αξυριστες, μαλλιαδες, χοντρους/χοντρες και υποτιθεμενες/ους επαναστατες με μπλουζακια Che.
> 
> Για ηρεμες καταστασεις προτεινω Δεξαμενη Κολωνακιου, κατω απο το St George Licabetus, στον πεζοδρομο, διπλα απο το σπιτι του Σημιτη, και για γκομενο-καταστασεις προτεινω Πλατεια Κολωνακιου.
> 
> Μεγαλη διαφορα απο τα Εξαρχεια.
> Διαφορα Ζεφυρι-Εκαλη ενα πραγμα.



 ::   ::   ::  και η Σόλονως που είναι???? εκει δεν έχει πρεζόνια νομίζεις??? εκει να δείς Χοντρές που φοράνε και τακούνια!!!!!!

Δεν είμαι αξύριστος (αν και πιστεύω πως έχω και πέραση!) με την κοπελιά μου πάμε συναίχεια, α!! και δεν είναι χοντρη!! ούτε επαναστάτρια!!  ::  
άνετα μπορείτε να πάτε κει με πουκάμισο , άντε και γραβάτα , θα δείτε αρκετό κόσμο με casual ντύσιμο , δεν θα σας δαγγώσουν ούτε θα σε κυνηγήσουν.

----------


## Neuro

> καλα οι moderator δεν εχουν αποψη ηθελα να ξερω η απλα ειναι στρατιωτακια ακουνητα αμιλητα?Ποιος τους εχει φιμωσει?


Οι moderators, όπως όλοι άλλωστε έχουν άποψη. Μόλις επέστρεψα, από το πρώην Α.Τ. της Κάτω Βούλας που είναι σε κοντινή απόσταση από το χώρο της δουλειάς μου. Και λέω πρώην, γιατί το κάψανε μόλις τώρα. Προσωπικά, πιστεύω πως η βία δεν είναι λύση αλλά θα ήμουν χαζός αν έλεγα πως δεν υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που δυστυχώς είναι αναγκαία, όπως η υπεράσπιση της ζωής σου ή της ελευθερίας σου. 

Τη ζωή του παιδιού που χάθηκε δε θα την επαναφέρει ούτε η βία, ούτε η μολότοφ στα ΑΤ, ούτε η όλη κατάσταση. Δεν επικροτώ καμία μεριά και θέλω να θυμίσω κάτι. Οι "μπάτσοι", οι πολιτικοί, οι αρχηγοί, οι διαιτητές, οι νεολαία, το κατεστημένο, οι αναρχικοί, οι φίλαθλοι, οι χούλιγκανς, εσύ, εγώ είμαστε η κοινωνία. Αν η κοινωνία μας είναι διεφθαρμένη, απολίτιστη, παρτάκιδες, καλόπαιδα, κτλ., τότε εμείς φέρουμε την ευθύνη με την ανεκτικότητα, το βόλεμα, το γλύψιμο, το μέσο, τον ωχαδελφισμό. Ας κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω και ας δούμε τα μούτρα μας στο καθρέφτη, είναι εύκολο να λέμε ότι φταίει ο "μπάτσος", ο γονιός, ο πιτσιρικάς, οι αναρχικοί, οι πολιτικοί, η κοινωνία. Η αλήθεια είναι μία, εμείς φταίμε.

Αυτή είναι η φιμωμένη μου άποψη Γιώργο και είναι φιμωμένη από εμένα τον ίδιο για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους οι οποίοι δεν έχουν θέση εδώ.

----------


## papashark

> *Στα Εξάρχια είναι ποιο ωραία για καφέ, πίστεψέ με, μαζέυει πάρα πολύ ωραίο κόσμο.*


Καταγγέλω στον συνάδελφο συνawmnϊτη για διαφήμιση  ::   ::  

Κοίτα, αν σου αρέσει λίγο το ψευτοκουλτουριάκο και το ψευτοεπαναστατικό, τότε τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά στα εξάρχεια σου κάνουν. Αν σου αρέσει όμως το ψευτόκυριλέ, δεν σου κάνουν.

Τώρα τα εξάρχεια θέλουν προσοχή πάντα, ειδικά αν έχεις καλό αυτοκίνητο, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να φύγεις με ταξί και να έχεις περασμένο το τηλέφωνο της ασφαλιστικής στο κινητό σου (εννοείτε ότι έχεις ασφάλεια για εμπρησμό).

Τα Εξάρχεια σαν περιοχή μια χαρά είναι, ο κόσμος που μαζεύετε είναι προβληματικός, και δεν μιλάω για τους ψευτοκουλτουριάρηδες και ψευτοεπαναστάστες, αυτοί ζουν με τον τρόπου που θέλουν, το στυλ που θέλουν, και δεν ενοχλούν κανέναν, δικαίωμα τους, τιμή τους και καμάρι τους. Οι α-κάτι είναι που δημιουργούν το πρόβλημα...

----------


## bedazzled

Καλά εεε, έχω κλάσει στο γέλιο μιλάμε  :: , τι «δημοφιλές φασιστοειδές» με είπανε, τι νεόπλουτο, τι ακροδεξιό και (υπερ)συντηρητικό (και η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν γουστάρω το ΛΑΟΣ, ακριβώς όπως δεν γουστάρω και το ΞΥΡΙΖΑ).  :: 
Δεν πειράζει, συνεχίστε, δεν έχω κάνει report ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ, σιγά μην κολλήσω στα παραπάνω, εδώ με έχουνε πει sniffer, κλέφτη και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο μπορεί να κατεβάσει η νοσηρή φαντασία του κάθε κομπλεξικού..  ::  

@Neuro
Πες τα, πες τα, και ιδιαιτέρως να πάνε να κοιταχτούν στον καθρέφτη όσοι έχουν γλείψει γνωστούς και βύσματα για να τους σβήσουν κλήσεις.  ::  

@commando
Ναι αγορίνα μου, ναι τσολιά μου, συνέχισε, μόνος σου έριξες την μασκούλα σου και αποδείχθηκες *«ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΟΤΕΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΩΣ»*.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> *Στα Εξάρχια είναι ποιο ωραία για καφέ, πίστεψέ με, μαζέυει πάρα πολύ ωραίο κόσμο.*
> 
> 
> Καταγγέλω στον συνάδελφο συνawmnϊτη για διαφήμιση   
> 
> Κοίτα, αν σου αρέσει λίγο το ψευτοκουλτουριάκο και το ψευτοεπαναστατικό, τότε τα περισσότερα μαγαζιά στα εξάρχεια σου κάνουν. Αν σου αρέσει όμως το ψευτόκυριλέ, δεν σου κάνουν.
> 
> ...



Οχι δεν θα το έλεγα πως είαμι αυτοθ του στύλ : ψευτοκουλτουριάκο και το ψευτοεπαναστατικό, απλ'α μαρέσει που βλέπ[εις τους πάντες και τα πάντα Χωρισ Κυνδινο!! χωρις ο άλλος να σε κοιτάει με μισό μάτι επειδή φοράς μπλούζα του Τσέ η κουστουμάκι με το handsfree online.

απλά ειναι ωραία, γτι έχει και πάρα πολύ φοιτητόκοσμο ( φοιτήτριες!!!  ::   ::  ) - έχω σχέση τώρα πάνε αυτα!

Συναντάς τα πάντα και τους πάντες, όλοι χήμα.

ενώ σε κάτι 'αλλες περιοχές, θα σε δούνε με κουστούμι η με κανα τζίν περίεργο και θα σε κοιτάνε απο πάνω μέχρι κάτω!

Χαλαρώστε , μια περιοχή είναι που κ αυτοί οι Α , αράζουν και σε flo coffe. 

έχω πάει καισε στέκι, με κουστουμάκι, αλλα ξενέρωσα γιατι δεν είχε γαλατάκι για το φραπε  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Tenorism

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tenorism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> ...


Καλά δεν καταλαβαίνεις με τίποτα εσύ. Δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι δείχνεις πόσο ανιστόρητος είσαι;
Η Συμφωνία της Βάρκιζας δεν έχει σχέση με τη λήξη του εμφυλίου. Η συμφωνία έγινε το '45 και ο εμφύλιος έληξε το '49. hello!

----------


## harrylaos

> Το τι ***** έχει ακουστεί τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες δεν περιγράφεται. Αλλά οκ απόψεις του καθενός. Εγώ απορώ αν σκοτωθεί ένα γυφτάκι από μπάτσο στο Μενίδι θα είχε γίνει τίποτα? Μάλλον θα ασχολιόμασταν με τους παπάδες ακόμα…..


Πολυ σωστος!

Παντως περιεργο μου φαινεται πως ενα παιδι, απο την Εκαλη, να βρεθει Εξαρχεια και *να βριζει* τους ειδικους φρουρους. Δεν νομιζετε? 
Οπως λεει και ο Μιστερ-Τ....

----------


## fengi1

Εγω παντως καθε φορα που βλεπω αυτα τα παληκαρια με το κουρεμενο κεφαλι αλλα ραμπο στυλ και τα ρειμπαν, κατανοω τον Παυλοπουλο και το καθε Παυλοπουλο που εξηγει ποσο κοντα ειναι η αστυνομια στον λαο.
Και εχουν βρεθει εκει με πανελληνιες , μορφωμενα παιδια. Τι καλα που ηταν πιο παλια που εμπαιναν με κανα τενεκε τυρι και καμμια κουμπαρια.
Τι χαριζαν και σε κανα κοντοπατριωτη τους. Αυτοι εδω το εχουν καβαλησει για τα καλα.

----------


## python

Το παιδί δεν είχε καμία σχέση με τον αντιεξουσιαστικό χώρο!!!! 

Τι το συνεχίζετε??? Αν θέλετε να εκφράσετε τις πολιτικές σας αψυμαχίες να τα γράψετε αλού. 
Οπς αψυμαχία ανέφερα, δεν πιστεύω να το διαβάσει κανα Μπάτσος , μπορεί να φύγει καμια ξόφαλτση!!!!  ::   ::  

(Προσοχή!!! άλλο Μπάτσος και άλλο Αστυνομικός!!!!)

----------


## bedazzled

> Και εχουν βρεθει εκει με πανελληνιες


Όχι οι Ε.Φ.




> Αυτοι εδω το εχουν καβαλησει για τα καλα.


Κακό πράγμα τα καλάμια, από όπου κι αν προέρχονται.  ::

----------


## commando

Καλα οταν εννουσα να απαντησουν οι μοντς εννοουσα πχ Neuro και Πατερ φαμιλια οχι καποιους που ειναι μερος του συστηματος..
Βασικα ο ενας για να μει απο την δεκαετη πειρα του τι ακριβως θα γινοταν σε παρομοια φαση στο Λονδινο και ο δευτερος διοτι εχει τοσα παιδια που πιθανον θα πανε καποτε και στα Εξαρχεια...
Παντως εγω απο Ερυθρο σταυρο πηγαινα με το ποδηλατο κρυφα απο το 84 λογω Spectrum βιτρινες Micropolis Κουνανη κλπ.
Αλλα ολα αυτα τα εμπορευματοποιησε το Πλαισιο κτο καθε Πλαισιο οταν μεγαλωσα....τι κριμα που το καψανε ομως..ειμαι συντετριμμενος τοσες LCD cpu πολυμηχανηματα....δε βαριεσαι εχουν λεφτα αυτοι θα κανουν προσφορες....
Οσο για το ΑΤ Βουλας που αναφερθηκε,πιστευω οτι ειναι κριμα εκανε τοσο καλη δουλεια με τα παραλιακα μαγαζια....
Το βλακωδες παραλληρημα συνεχιζεται...Ο ορισμος του IQ ας με συγχωρεσει....και η μπαλα παει στον.....

----------


## bedazzled

> Καλα οταν εννουσα να απαντησουν οι μοντς εννοουσα πχ Neuro και Πατερ φαμιλια οχι καποιους που ειναι μερος του συστηματος..


Ποιοί είναι μέρος του συστήματος;  ::  

Εύγε και σε αυτά τα «φυντανάκια» !  ::   ::   :: 

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/nokia.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _5703.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _1146.html

----------


## freenet

Αντιγράφω από το site της ελευθεροτυπίας σήμερα. Δεσμεύομαι να φέρω πιο αναλυτική λίστα όταν τη βρω στα αρχεία μου για τα δεκαδες "μενονωμένα περιστατικά" της αστυνομικής βίας που κοστίζει ζωές σε διαδηλωτές, μετανάστες και πολιτικούς αντιπάλους. 

* Τον Νοέμβριο του 1980 δολοφονούνται από αστυνομικούς των ΜΑΤ κατά τη διάρκεια της πορείας για την επέτειο του Πολυτεχνείου η νεαρή εργάτρια Σταματίνα Κανελλοπούλου και ο 26χρονος Ιάκωβος Κουμής. Απομονώνουν την πρώτη στη βιτρίνα, στη γωνία Βουκουρεστίου και Πανεπιστημίου, και την χτυπούν με κλομπ αλύπητα -σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα της εποχής. Με κλομπ συνέτριψαν το κρανίο του Κουμή.

* Τον Αύγουστο του 1985 ο αστυνομικός Νίκος Σταθόπουλος πυροβολεί και σκοτώνει την Αμερικανίδα Κάθριν Τζον Μπουλ, 22 χρόνων, μετά την άρνηση της τελευταίας να γίνει έλεγχος στο αυτοκίνητό της.

* Τον Νοέμβριο του 1985 λίγες ώρες μετά την πορεία για την επέτειο του Πολυτεχνείου πέφτει νεκρός στη Στουρνάρη από σφαίρα του αστυνομικού Αθ. Μελίστα ο 15χρονος Μιχάλης Καλτεζάς.

* Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1986 ο 17χρονος Μανώλης Κανδανολέων, που επέβαινε σε κλεμμένο αυτοκίνητο, πυροβολήθηκε στο κεφάλι από τρεις αστυνομικούς.

* Τον Μάρτιο του 1990 στην Πρέβεζα ο αστυφύλακας Γρηγόρης Σπυράκος πυροβόλησε και σκότωσε τον 15χρονο μαθητή Δημήτρη Κίκερη. Το θύμα ήταν παγιδευμένο στην τουαλέτα «βιντεάδικου», που λίγο πριν είχε επιχειρήσει να διαρρήξει.

* Τον Απρίλιο του 1993 ο αρχιφύλακας Ηλίας Σταματόπουλος σκότωσε εν ψυχρώ τον 25άχρονο σερβιτόρο Γιάννη Τζίτζη σε μπαρ.

* Τον Ιανουάριο του 1994 ο αστυνομικός Ευάγγελος Λαγογιάννης σκοτώνει με 4 σφαίρες τον 28χρονο μουσικό Θοδωρή Γιάκα, επειδή αρνήθηκε να σταματήσει σε εξακρίβωση στοιχείων.

* Τον Ιανουάριο του 1996 σε αστυνομική επιχείρηση-σκούπα κατά Αλβανών στη Σκάλα Ωρωπού ο αστυνομικός Διονύσης Καρακάιδος σκοτώνει έναν Αλβανό.

* Τον Ιούνιο του 1996 ο αγροφύλακας Αθ. Μάτος σκοτώνει τον 20χρονο Φαντίλ Ναμπούζι για δύο καρπούζια που πήγε ο τελευταίος να κλέψει.

* Τον Νοέμβριο του 1996 σε «επιχείρηση» της Αστυνομίας έξω από τη Λιβαδειά για τον εντοπισμό φυγόδικου ο αστυφύλακας Δημήτρης Τρίμης πυροβόλησε σχεδόν εξ επαφής και σκότωσε τον 45χρονο Τσιγγάνο Τάσο Μουράτη μπροστά στα μάτια ενός από τα τρία παιδιά του.

* Τον Αύγουστο του 1998 στον Πειραιά ο ανθυπαστυνόμος Δημήτρης Τσαγκράκος πυροβόλησε και σκότωσε τον 26χρονο Ηλία Μέξη έξω από το τμήμα Μεταγωγών επειδή δεν σταμάτησε σε σήμα του για έλεγχο.

* Τον Οκτώβριο του 1998 στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης ο ανθυπαστυνόμος Κυριάκος Βαντούλης σκότωσε τον 17χρονο Γιουγκοσλάβο μαθητή Μάρκο Μπουλάτοβιτς, ο οποίος επισκεπτόταν με συμμαθητές του την Ελλάδα.

* Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2000 στη Λούτσα ο υπαστυνόμος Θοδωρής Χαλουλάκος πυροβολεί αυτοκίνητο στο οποίο επέβαιναν τέσσερις νέοι, επειδή όπως είπε «τους θεώρησε ύποπτους για διακίνηση ναρκωτικών». Η σφαίρα καρφώθηκε στη σπονδυλική στήλη του 18χρονου μαθητή Σωτήρη Κατσιώτη και τον άφησε παράλυτο.

* Τον Μάρτιο του 2000 στην Ανω Πόλη Θεσσαλονίκης ο 18χρονος ομογενής από την πρώην ΕΣΣΔ Νικόλαος Λεωνίδης έπεσε νεκρός από τα πυρά του αστυνομικού Γιώργου Ατματζίδη, γιατί δεν σταμάτησε σε σήμα για έλεγχο.

* Τον Οκτώβριο του 2001 στο Ζεφύρι ο αστυφύλακας της Αμεσης Δράσης Γ. Τυλιανάκης πυροβόλησε στο κεφάλι τον αθίγγανο Μαρίνο Χριστόπουλο, 21 ετών, επειδή δεν σταμάτησε σε μπλόκο.

* Τον Νοέμβριο του 2001 στην πλατεία Αμερικής ο αστυφύλακας Γιάννης Ριζόπουλος πυροβόλησε στο κεφάλι τον 20χρονο Αλβανό Σεντγκάκ Σελνίκου μέσα σε καφετέρια, όταν απείλησε με μαχαίρι τον ίδιον και άλλους τέσσερις συναδέλφους του που είχαν ήδη προτεταμένα τα όπλα τους.

* Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2003 ο 22χρονος Ηρακλής Μαραγκάκης πυροβολείται στο κεφάλι από άνδρες του Τμήματος Αστυνομικών Επιχειρήσεων Ρεθύμνου, γιατί το αυτοκίνητο που επέβαινε μαζί με δυο άλλους νεαρούς δεν σταμάτησε για έλεγχο. Μ.Δ. 

* Τον Οκτώβριο του 2006 έχουμε το περιστατικό της ζαρτινιέρας, ασφαλίτες ξυλοκοπούν ανηλεώς τον φοιτητή Κύπριο στη Θεσσαλονίκη και αρχικά αρνούνται κάθε ανάμειξη και ενέργεια τους μέχρι να βγει το βιντεο της ανελέητης κακοποίησης του από τους νταήδες μπάτσους.Αυτές τις μέρες δικάζονται οι νταήδες που έχουν "τιμωρηθεί" από την ασφάλεια θεσσαλονίκης με ....υποχρεωτική άδεια 6 μηνών....



Πόσο ακόμα θα επιμένετε στους συμψηφισμούς? Εσείς μιλάτε για τις βιτρίνες ενώ πέφτουν νεκρά παιδιά στο κέντρο της πόλης. Πόσο κυνισμός μπορεί να υπάρχει στα μπολιασμένα με το κέρδος και τον καπιταλισμό μυαλά? 
Είναι μια ξεκάθαρη πολιτική δολοφονία όχι γιατί ο μικρός Αλέξανδρος Γρηγορόπουλος ήταν αναρχικός (όπως έχετε ήδη ακούσει ΔΕΝ είχε καμία σχέση με πολιτικούς χώρους) αλλά γιατί η στρατικοποίηση της αστυνομίας που εδώ μέσα πριν καιρό είχαμε πάλι επισημάνει ακολουθεί την στρατικοποίηση και ένταση της καταστολής εναντίον της κοινωνίας. Δεν είναι η ασυδοσία και η ατιμωρησία των εκτελεστών μπάτσων, είναι η κατεύθυνση της αστυνομικής επιβολής και καταστολής. 
Πόσο θέλετε να μας τρελάνετε? Πόσα ακόμα μεμονωμένα περιστατικά είστε διατεθειμένοι να αποδεχτείτε μέχρι να αντιληφθείτε ότι η οργή της κοινωνίας και της νεολαίας της είναι πλέον ΜΗ ΕΛΕΓΞΙΜΗ, και θα τους πάρει ο διάολος. Συγχωρέστε με δεν μπορώ τέτοιες ώρες να μιλάω πολιτικά όπως συνήθως το κάνω γιατί τα συναισθήματα και η οργή ξεχειλίζουν. 
Εσείς με τις βιτρίνες σας, με τα κέρδη σας με τα φράγγα να είναι το απόλυτο μέτρο σας και η κοινωνική πραγματικότητα να σας ξεπερνάει...Μην γελιέστε, δεν είναι μόνο η εκτέλεση από τον μπάτσο του 15 χρονου παιδιού είναι αυτό που ξεχειλίζει την οργή της νεολαίας, της κοινωνίας. Τώρα που θερίζετε θύελλες μην παραπονιέστε για τους ανέμους που σπείρατε και το κάνατε στηρίζοντας ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα, στηρίζοντας νοοτροπίες και αντιλήψεις που επιτρέπουν σε μπάτσους να τραβάνε όπλα. Τον 15 χρονο Αλέξανδρο εμείς τον φάγαμε, εμείς οπλίσαμε το χέρι του μπάτσου, εμείς φταίμε....Και τώρα κυρίες και κύριοι μην κάνετε σαν μωρές παρθένες που σας σπάνε τα μαγαζάκια σας και τα αυτοκινητάκια σας. Να κοιτάτε τα χέρια σας που στάζουν αίμα, το αίμα όσων χρόνια τους τοι πίνετε, το αίμα των 15χρονων νεκρών από αυτούς που κρυφά ή φανερά φαντασιώνεστε ότι σας προστατεύουν. 
Και τώρα κυρίες και κύριοι ήρθε και η ώρα της απάντησης, όσοι θεωρείτε ότι σας αγγίζει ο αγώνας αυτός μέσα από την οργή και την αγανάκτηση μπορείτε να κατεβείτε, οι υπόλοιποι λουφάξτε τρομαγμένοι στις τρύπες σας και περιμένετε την ώρα που θα σας φάνε το δικό σας παιδί. Μόνο που τότε κανείς δεν θα χύσει κανένα δάκρυ για εσάς...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Tenorism
> 
> ...


Το 46 τελείωσε ο εμφύλιος στις μεγάλες πόλεις (και κυρίως στην Αθήνα). Στα βουνά λίγες ένοπλες ομάδες του ΚΚΕ συνέχισαν παρότι το ίδιο το ΚΚΕ είχε υπογράψει τον τερματισμό. Μιλάμε κυρίως για τον Βελουχιώτη, που έκανε αντάρτικο στα βουνά.

Πάντως το τότε δεν έγινε μάθημε σε κάποιους. Η βία εκεί γέννησε περισσότερη βία (άσχετο με το ποιος έκανε κάθε φορά το μεγαλύτερο λάθος), και κατέληξε σε χιλιάδες νεκρούς, παιδωμαζόματα, ξεσικωμούς, φτώχια και εξαθλίωση, και δεκαετίες μίσους ανάμεσα στον λαό. Πάντως για την τότε ιστορία το καλύτερο σχόλιο το έχει κάνει ο Κύρκος.

----------


## bedazzled

> Εσείς μιλάτε για τις βιτρίνες
> 
> Εσείς με τις βιτρίνες σας, με τα κέρδη σας με τα φράγγα να είναι το απόλυτο μέτρο σας
> 
> Και τώρα κυρίες και κύριοι μην κάνετε σαν μωρές παρθένες που σας σπάνε τα μαγαζάκια σας και τα αυτοκινητάκια σας.


Αυτό, *αν έχεις τα @@*, να πας να το πεις στους υπαλληλάκους των G700, που αντί για δώρο Χριστουγέννων, *θα πάρουν τα @@ τους σε συσκευασία δώρου*!  ::  




> και το κάνατε στηρίζοντας ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα, στηρίζοντας νοοτροπίες και αντιλήψεις


Ενώ αυτοί που έκαναν πλιάτσικο laptops και κινητά (και μετά θα τα πουλήσουν σε κανά site), δεν στηρίζουν το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα... ύπνος βαθύς!!!




> Να κοιτάτε τα χέρια σας που στάζουν αίμα, το αίμα όσων χρόνια τους τοι πίνετε


Αυτήν την στιγμή κοιτάω το πληκτρολόγιο μου και γράφει "Made in China", άρα τα χέρια μου στάζουν αίμα από Κινέζους εργάτες, άρα να σταματήσω να γράφω;




> Μόνο που τότε κανείς δεν θα χύσει κανένα δάκρυ για εσάς...


Ενώ αν πέσει νεκρός κανάς μπάτσος, θα χύσετε πολλά δάκρυα, τι να σου πω... ο ορισμός του «ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα» !!  ::

----------


## freenet

> Αυτό, *αν έχεις τα @@*, να πας να το πεις στους υπαλληλάκους των G700, που αντί για δώρο Χριστουγέννων, *θα πάρουν τα @@ τους σε συσκευασία δώρου*!


Αναφέρεσαι στη γενιά των 700 που ζει υπό το βάρος της ανεργίας, της φτώχειας, των μαζικών απολύσεων, τη γενιά που ο κάθε μίχαλος θέλει να την κάνει μπαλάκι που να δουλεύει όσο γουστάρει ο κάθε μίχαλος και να πληρώνεται ούτε με 350 ευρώ... 
Ε λοιπόν αυτή η γενιά των 700 είναι έρμαιο πολύ περισσότερο των αφεντικών της και θα έλεγα ότι είναι η πρώτη που οφείλει να βγει στο δρόμο και να εκδηλώσει τα νεύρα και το άγχος της. Οπότε άφησε κατά μέρους τις εξυπνάδες για γεννητικά όργανα και λοιπά ανατομικά σημεία ανδρισμού γιατί αυτής της γενιάς αυτά τα γεννητικά όργανα της τα ευνουχίσανε πολύ καιρό πριν. 
Επιπλέον θα σου έλεγα ότι εξυπναδούλες με α*****α και λοιπά γεννητικά όργανα δεν είναι ευθέως ανάλογες του ανδρισμού και του θάρρους που χρειάζεται για να συμμετέχει κανείς...Ο σεξισμός, ξέρεις, δεν είναι στοιχείο υπεροχής και επιβολής, το ίδιο άλλωστε προέταξε και ο μπάτσος πριν βγάλει το όπλο-προέκταση του π***ς του και εκτελέσει το 15 χρονο Αλέξανδρο.




> Ενώ αυτοί που έκαναν πλιάτσικο laptops και κινητά (και μετά θα τα πουλήσουν σε κανά site), δεν στηρίζουν το καπιταλιστικό σύστημα... ύπνος βαθύς!!!


Να σε πληροφορήσω λοιπόν ότι στην Ερμού, μιας και δεν το ξέρεις πιθανόν, κατέβηκε μια ομάδα εξεγερμένων το Σάββατο βράδυ και έσπασε αρκετά μαγαζιά από τον πιο ακριβό δρόμο της ευρώπης. Θα σου πω λοιπόν ότι διάφοροι κυριλέδες και απαθείς για τα κοινωνικά γεγονότα αυτές τις μέρες που έτυχε να διασκεδάζουν τη μιζέρια τους στα μπαράκια γύρω από το σύνταγμα, επιδόθηκαν σε ένα ανευ προηγουμένου πλιάτσικο μετά τα σπασίματα με αρπαγές ρολογιών και ρούχων. Ήταν πράγματικά πολύ γελοίο και αποκαρδιωτικό το θέαμα γιάπηδων με κοστούμια και γυναικών-ντυμένων στο στυλ γκόμενας να αρπάζουν από τις βιτρίνες με κίνδυνο να σφαχτούν από τα τζάμια, τα τελευταία συνολάκια και ακριβά ρολόγια... 
Από την άλλη κομμάτι της ίδιας κοινωνίας που αντιπροσωπεύεται από πολίτες των εξαρχείων, μόνικοι κάτοικοι της περιοχής, πέταγαν γλάστρες και τασάκια στους ματάδες που εφορμούσαν στην περιοχή τους. Εσύ σε ποιούς αναφέρεσαι ακριβώς ?




> Αυτήν την στιγμή κοιτάω το πληκτρολόγιο μου και γράφει "Made in China", άρα τα χέρια μου στάζουν αίμα από Κινέζους εργάτες, άρα να σταματήσω να γράφω;


Μπορείς να συνεχίσεις να γράφεις αμέριμνος, άλλωστε και το δικό μου πληκτρολόγιο κάπου εκεί θα κατασκευάστηκε λογικά. Μπορείς να τιμήσεις όμως και να διεκδικήσεις δικαιώματα για αυτούς, για σένα, για τους άλλους που βρίσκονται στην ίδια θέση με σένα και με αυτους βγαίνοντας και διεκδικώντας.
Υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση να χρησιμοποιήσεις το πληκτρολόγιο σου και κάθε μέσο που διαθέτεις προς την αντίθετη κατεύθυνση, μοιάζει μάλιστα με την ιστορία του μαχαιριού, μπορείς να κόψεις το χέρι που σε πλακώνει στο ξύλο ή να το στρέψεις στο λαιμό σου...Αυτή είναι καθαρά πολιτική επιλογή σου.




> Ενώ αν πέσει νεκρός κανάς μπάτσος, θα χύσετε πολλά δάκρυα, τι να σου πω... ο ορισμός του «ο σκοπός αγιάζει τα μέσα» !!


Κανείς δεν ζητάει νεκρό μπάτσο και ξεκολλάτε από τις μανιώδεις φαντασιώσεις σας που σας τις φυτεύει ο κάθε παπαχελάς, οικονομέας και πρετεντέρης. Είναι το τελευταίο οχυρό των εξουσιαστών που δεν μπορούν να απονομιμοποιήσουν αυτές τις εκδηλώσεις και βάλθηκαν να διακινούν απο χτες αυτή τη θεωρία με πρωτεργάτη τον παπαχελά που τόλμησε να μιλήσει για κίνδυνο αναβίωσης της "τρομοκρατίας". Έλεος κι εσείς θα γίνετε παπαγαλάκια της ασφάλειας?

----------


## Evan

http://papachatzis.tumblr.com/post/6358 ... ceviolence

ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!!
Παρακαλώ προωθήστε το όπου μπορείτε!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αναφέρεσαι στη γενιά των 700 που ζει υπό το βάρος της ανεργίας, της φτώχειας, των μαζικών απολύσεων, τη γενιά που ο κάθε μίχαλος θέλει να την κάνει μπαλάκι που να δουλεύει όσο γουστάρει ο κάθε μίχαλος και να πληρώνεται ούτε με 350 ευρώ...


Δηλαδή θες να μου πεις ότι χάρηκαν κιόλας που έχασαν τις (κακοπληρωμένες, ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΕΓΩ!) δουλειές τους;
Ή μήπως θα μου πεις ότι αυτό ήταν μια «παράπλευρη απώλεια» επειδή έχουμε «πόλεμο»;




> Οπότε άφησε κατά μέρους τις εξυπνάδες για γεννητικά όργανα και λοιπά ανατομικά σημεία ανδρισμού
> Επιπλέον θα σου έλεγα ότι εξυπναδούλες με α.....α και λοιπά γεννητικά όργανα δεν είναι ευθέως ανάλογες του ανδρισμού και του θάρρους που χρειάζεται για να συμμετέχει κανείς...Ο σεξισμός, ξέρεις, δεν είναι στοιχείο υπεροχής και επιβολής


Η συγκεκριμένη φράση, ξέρεις, δεν είναι προνόμιο του ανδρικού φύλου, την χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον και γυναίκες.  :: 
Οπότε άφησε κατά μέρος τις εξυπναδούλες περί σεξισμού...  :: 




> το ίδιο άλλωστε προέταξε και ο μπάτσος πριν βγάλει το *όπλο-προέκταση του πέους του* και εκτελέσει το 15 χρονο Αλέξανδρο.


Πες το στον commando αυτό, που αποδείχτηκε στην πορεία αυτού του thread, «μπατσικότερος του μπάτσου»!  :: 




> Εσύ σε ποιούς αναφέρεσαι ακριβώς ?


Σε αυτούς.




> Κανείς δεν ζητάει νεκρό μπάτσο


Εγώ πάντως άλλη γνώμη βλέπω να έχουν οι ομοϊδεάτες σου στο indymedia.  ::

----------


## herbalizer

> Αντιγράφω από το site της ελευθεροτυπίας σήμερα. Δεσμεύομαι να φέρω πιο αναλυτική λίστα όταν τη βρω στα αρχεία μου για τα δεκαδες "μενονωμένα περιστατικά" της αστυνομικής βίας που κοστίζει ζωές σε διαδηλωτές, μετανάστες και πολιτικούς αντιπάλους. 
> 
> * Τον Νοέμβριο του 1980 δολοφονούνται από αστυνομικούς των ΜΑΤ κατά τη διάρκεια της πορείας για την επέτειο του Πολυτεχνείου η νεαρή εργάτρια Σταματίνα Κανελλοπούλου και ο 26χρονος Ιάκωβος Κουμής. Απομονώνουν την πρώτη στη βιτρίνα, στη γωνία Βουκουρεστίου και Πανεπιστημίου, και την χτυπούν με κλομπ αλύπητα -σύμφωνα με τα δημοσιεύματα της εποχής. Με κλομπ συνέτριψαν το κρανίο του Κουμή.
> 
> * Τον Αύγουστο του 1985 ο αστυνομικός Νίκος Σταθόπουλος πυροβολεί και σκοτώνει την Αμερικανίδα Κάθριν Τζον Μπουλ, 22 χρόνων, μετά την άρνηση της τελευταίας να γίνει έλεγχος στο αυτοκίνητό της.
> 
> * Τον Νοέμβριο του 1985 λίγες ώρες μετά την πορεία για την επέτειο του Πολυτεχνείου πέφτει νεκρός στη Στουρνάρη από σφαίρα του αστυνομικού Αθ. Μελίστα ο 15χρονος Μιχάλης Καλτεζάς.
> 
> * Τον Φεβρουάριο του 1986 ο 17χρονος Μανώλης Κανδανολέων, που επέβαινε σε κλεμμένο αυτοκίνητο, πυροβολήθηκε στο κεφάλι από τρεις αστυνομικούς.
> ...



Πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο ποστ. FREENET, να γράφεις πιο συχνά. Χρεοιάζονται αυτες οι απόψεις μέσα στην κοινότητα του αμδα...

----------


## Neuro

Θα παρακαλούσα τους πάντες να δείξουν την απαραίτητη αυτοσυγκράτηση στης εκφράσεις τους, στη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούν και συγκεκριμένα όταν αναφέρονται προσωπικά σε άλλον/άλλους χρήστες του forum.

----------


## papashark

> Αντιγράφω από το site της ελευθεροτυπίας σήμερα. Δεσμεύομαι να φέρω πιο αναλυτική λίστα όταν τη βρω στα αρχεία μου για τα δεκαδες "μενονωμένα περιστατικά" της αστυνομικής βίας που κοστίζει ζωές σε διαδηλωτές, μετανάστες και πολιτικούς αντιπάλους. 
> 
> * Τον Απρίλιο του 1993 ο αρχιφύλακας Ηλίας Σταματόπουλος σκότωσε εν ψυχρώ τον 25άχρονο σερβιτόρο Γιάννη Τζίτζη σε μπαρ.
> 
> * Τον Νοέμβριο του 2001 στην πλατεία Αμερικής ο αστυφύλακας Γιάννης Ριζόπουλος πυροβόλησε στο κεφάλι τον 20χρονο Αλβανό Σεντγκάκ Σελνίκου μέσα σε καφετέρια, όταν απείλησε με μαχαίρι τον ίδιον και άλλους τέσσερις συναδέλφους του που είχαν ήδη προτεταμένα τα όπλα τους.


Αφησα 2 από τα "θύματα" επειδή έχω ιδία άποψη.

Το πρώτο περιστατικό που άφησα έγινε στον Πόρο, ο διοικητής της Αστυνομίας έπινε τα ποτάκια του με το φιλαράκι του φορόντας πολιτικά, για κάποιο θέμα τους που συζητάγανε, τσακωθήκανε, και ο διοικητής έβγαλε πιστόλι και τον πυροβόλισε. Πολλοί είπανε για ναρκωτικά, γεγονός είναι ότι καμία σχέση με αστυνομική βαρβαρότητα δεν είχε το θέμα, με τον ίδιο τραγικό τρόπο, ο καθένας θα μπορούσε να είχε βγάλει πιστόλι και να πυροβολήση. Ασε το πόσο καλό παιδί ήταν ο Τζίτζης, όπου φασαρία πρώτος ήταν...

Το δεύτερο περιστατικό είναι η φωτογραφία της αυτοάμυνας. Εβγαλε μαχαίρι ο ύποπτος, έβγαλαν τα όπλα τους οι αστυνομικοί, δεν άφησε το μαχαίρι ο ύποπτος, κινήθικε απειλιτικά εναντίων τους, τον πυροβόλησαν. Που είναι το παράλογο ? Αστυνομική βαρβόρητα ? Η' ανθρώπινη ηλιθιότητα εκ μέρους του ύποπτου ?

Βέβαια δεν θα περίμενα ποτέ από την Ελευθεροτυπία να κάνει μια έκδωση με τους δεκάδες τραυματισμένους αστυνομικούς και άλλους πολίτες, ούτε με τις ζημιές που κάνουν 1-2Κ άτομα στο όνομα του δήθεν αγώνα τους. Και ξέρεις γιατί δεν το κάνουν ? Δεν βγαίνουν τα έξοδα για το βιβλίο που θα χρειαστεί να τυπώσουν ώστε να τα βάλουν όλα μέσα...




> Πόσο θέλετε να μας τρελάνετε? Πόσα ακόμα μεμονωμένα περιστατικά είστε διατεθειμένοι να αποδεχτείτε μέχρι να αντιληφθείτε ότι η οργή της κοινωνίας και της νεολαίας της είναι πλέον ΜΗ ΕΛΕΓΞΙΜΗ, και θα τους πάρει ο διάολος. Συγχωρέστε με δεν μπορώ τέτοιες ώρες να μιλάω πολιτικά όπως συνήθως το κάνω γιατί τα συναισθήματα και η οργή ξεχειλίζουν. 
> Εσείς με τις βιτρίνες σας, με τα κέρδη σας με τα φράγγα να είναι το απόλυτο μέτρο σας και η κοινωνική πραγματικότητα να σας ξεπερνάει...Μην γελιέστε, δεν είναι μόνο η εκτέλεση από τον μπάτσο του 15 χρονου παιδιού είναι αυτό που ξεχειλίζει την οργή της νεολαίας, της κοινωνίας. Τώρα που θερίζετε θύελλες μην παραπονιέστε για τους ανέμους που σπείρατε και το κάνατε στηρίζοντας ένα ολόκληρο σύστημα, στηρίζοντας νοοτροπίες και αντιλήψεις που επιτρέπουν σε μπάτσους να τραβάνε όπλα. Τον 15 χρονο Αλέξανδρο εμείς τον φάγαμε, εμείς οπλίσαμε το χέρι του μπάτσου, εμείς φταίμε....Και τώρα κυρίες και κύριοι μην κάνετε σαν μωρές παρθένες που σας σπάνε τα μαγαζάκια σας και τα αυτοκινητάκια σας. Να κοιτάτε τα χέρια σας που στάζουν αίμα, το αίμα όσων χρόνια τους τοι πίνετε, το αίμα των 15χρονων νεκρών από αυτούς που κρυφά ή φανερά φαντασιώνεστε ότι σας προστατεύουν. 
> Και τώρα κυρίες και κύριοι ήρθε και η ώρα της απάντησης, όσοι θεωρείτε ότι σας αγγίζει ο αγώνας αυτός μέσα από την οργή και την αγανάκτηση μπορείτε να κατεβείτε, οι υπόλοιποι λουφάξτε τρομαγμένοι στις τρύπες σας και περιμένετε την ώρα που θα σας φάνε το δικό σας παιδί. Μόνο που τότε κανείς δεν θα χύσει κανένα δάκρυ για εσάς...


Επειδή έχω βιτρίνα Αλέξανδρε (δυστιχώς δεν έχω κέρδη, 4 ένοπλοι μασκοφόροι κατάφεραν να με έχουν φέρει στο χείλος της χρεοκοπίας), μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν σε μισώ.

Δεν ξέρω πως κατάφεραν και πέρασαν τόσο μίσος στο μυαλό σου, πως κατάφεραν και το φύτεξαν.

Με έχεις γνωρίσει, έχουμε πιει καφέ, έχουμε συμφωνήσει σε κάποια θέματα σχετικά με το δίκτυο στο παρελθόν.

Πλην όμως με μισείς, ενώ δεν σε έχω πειράξει, ενώ δεν σε μισώ εγώ, γιατί ?....


Υ.Γ.: Οταν μας έκλεψαν, ο συναιτέρος μου ήθελε να πάρει όπλο για προστασία στο μαγαζί, εγώ δεν συμφώνησα, και ευτυχώς δεν του έδωσε άδεια οπλοφορίας η αστυνομία. 1 χρόνο μετά, 4 μαλακισμένα πλουσιόπεδα, τα ήπιαν και έκαναν φάρσες στην περιοχή, έτσι μπήκαν με κουκούλες στο ζαχαροπλαστείο δίπλα μας και άδειασαν 2 πυροσβεστήρες επάνω στα γλυκά του μαγαζιού. Αν είχαν μπει σε εμάς, θα ήταν σήμερα αυτοί νεκροί και ο συναιτέρους μου στην φυλακή. Η απάντηση στην βία δεν είναι η περισσότερη βία...

----------


## freenet

> Δηλαδή θες να μου πεις ότι χάρηκαν κιόλας που έχασαν τις (κακοπληρωμένες, ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΙΛΕΓΩ!) δουλειές τους;
> Ή μήπως θα μου πεις ότι αυτό ήταν μια «παράπλευρη απώλεια» επειδή έχουμε «πόλεμο»;


Έχεις κάποια επιχείρηση υπόψιν σου που απέλυσε εργαζόμενους επειδή ένα παράρτημα της (πχ πλαίσιο) κάηκε? Θέλεις να μου πείς οτι τα αφεντικά του πλαισίου ή των παραρτημάτων των τραπεζών που κάηκαν θα αναγκαστούν να απολύσουν τους εργαζόμενους επειδή δεν έχουν πώς να τους απασχολήσουν? Πραγματικά ευφάνταστα επειρημάτα που κρύβουν τα κροκοδείλια δάκρυα για τις καημένες τις τράπεζες που χάνουνε λεφτά, τις αντιπροσωπείες που καίγονται και τα παραρτήματα πολυεθνικών που σπάζονται.
Δεν θα συνεχίσω την κουβέντα για τα σπασμένα όχι γιατί δεν έχω να αντιπαρατεθώ αλλά γιατί είναι εκτός ενδιαφέροντος και ουσίας όταν μιλάμε για ένα νερκό παιδί...Αναρωτιέμαι στις πόσες βιτρίνες ισοφαρίζεται αυτό?




> Η συγκεκριμένη φράση, ξέρεις, δεν είναι προνόμιο του ανδρικού φύλου, την χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον και γυναίκες. 
> Οπότε άφησε κατά μέρος τις εξυπναδούλες περί σεξισμού...


οκ συμφωνώ στο αισθητικό κομμάτι του πράγματος αλλά ξέρεις είναι λίγο άκαιρο να εγκαλείς όσους αντιπαρατίθενται με την εξουσία για έλλειψη ανδρισμού.ΔΕν κολλάει πώς το λένε...Έλλειψη ανδρισμού επέδειξε ο εκτελεστής μπάτσος όταν τραβάει όπλο εναντίον ανήλικου, όχι αυτοί που με φανερή έλλειψη μέσων που το κράτος διαθέτει, αντιπαρατίθενται και δεν μασάνε από την τρομοκρατία και τα καρκινογόνα αέρια...





> Εσύ σε ποιούς αναφέρεσαι ακριβώς ?





> Σε αυτούς.


Αναφέρει ποιοί έκαναν το πλιάτσικο? Αναφέρει ότι αυτοί που σπάσανε κλέψανε κιόλας? Από την κατεύθυνση του site αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι "μοιράζεται τις ίδιες αντιλήψεις" με όσους μιλάνε για αλήτες και τα συναφή....Οπότε εφόσον δεν υπήρξε αυτόπτης μαρτυρας και απλά το πληροφορήθηκε (απο πού άραγε?) τότε διατηρεί την αξιοπιστία που του αναλογεί....Κοινώς όποιος θέλει το πιστεύει...

----------


## alsafi

Εδώ οι ίδιοι οι μπάτσοι λένε ότι έκαναν μαλάκια οι δικοί τους, τι πάτε να δικαιολογήσετε???
Πραγματικά δεν πάτε να κρυφτείτε...

----------


## commando

> Θα παρακαλούσα τους πάντες να δείξουν την απαραίτητη αυτοσυγκράτηση στης εκφράσεις τους, στη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούν και συγκεκριμένα όταν αναφέρονται προσωπικά σε άλλον/άλλους χρήστες του forum.


Μπορεις να το ζητας αλλα οχι να το απαιτεις,οταν εχεις ενα οργανο να αποτελει βλακα αλλο χρηστη του φορουμ κ δεν επεμβαινει αυτεπαγγελτα η Π.Ε να μπει αναπληρωματικος δεν ξερω πως λεγεται αλλα αν ειμαστε μικρογραφια της κοινωνιας τοτε ναι βλεπουμε απο πρωτο χερι τι παει να πει βαθυ κρατος ελλειψη δημοκρατιας προβοκατσιες κλπ.
Neuro εδω δεν ειναι Αγγλια μαλλον λαθος σταπανε και να θυμαστε καλα την επομενη φορα που θα "πυροβολησετε" εν ψυχρω τοπικ ιδεες κλπ ,πως τα παιδια σπανε τις βιτρινες της δημοκρατιας οχι του Πλαισιου που τοσο λατρευει η φιλοτεχνικη κοινοτητα μας.
Οι μοντς πρεπει να εχουν τις ιδεες τους αλλα ειναι εντεταλμενοι να κρατανε κ τους τυπους.
Βεβαια θεωρω πως οντως σε σχεση με τον Αινσταιν ολοι ειμαστε βλακες αλλα ποιος ειναι το προτυπο ?ας μας πει ποιος ορισε αυτοδικαια καποιον να οριζει το κριτηριο της βλακειας.Εστω και η Σασα Μπαστα λοιπον εχει το δικαιωμα της εκφρασης αν θελετε να πεσετε στο επιπεδο της δεν ειναι δικο μου θεμα,ουτε ειμαι βλακας επειδη δεν ξερω καλυτερο σημαδι απο τον ΕΦ ουτε επειδη παραιτηθηκα απο ΕΦ ουτε επειδη δεν εχω HUMMER και πισινα.(κι ομως ειμαι πιο βλακας απο ενα ροφο που προσπαθω 3 χρονια να πετυχω)
Δεν μπορεις να κρινεις αν δεν εισαι το κριτηριο ποσο μαλλον να εκτελεις.
Τεσπα στο θεμα μας πηγα στην εμπολεμη ζωνη και ακολουθει φωτο ρομαντζο....

----------


## badge

@commando : Γιωργάκη αρχίζεις να καταντάς πολύ σπαστικός αγόρι μου.

Πού είναι η ομοιότητα των mods με τους αστυνομικούς, πώς παραλληλίζονται οι όποιες πράξεις τους με τις λειτουργίες και τους κανόνες που διέπουν το παρόν forum, γιατί θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά ντε και καλά αν έχω άποψη επί του θέματος να σου την αναλύσω είτε ως απλός χρήστης είτε ως συντονιστής, τι δουλειά έχει η ΠΕ και που κολλάει στην όλη συζήτηση, και τι ζόρι τραβάς από την αρχή αυτού του post μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## commando

Οι ιθυνοντες του Πλαισιου που μαζευτηκαν με τους σεκιουριταδες να δουν τη ζημια εχουν ολοι Varadero περιεργο μου φανηκε!Mαλλον δεν ανηκουν στη γενια των 700 ευρω  :: 
@Badge βγαλε το σημα εγω δεν τραβαω κανενα ζορι οπως ειδες κ βλακα κ σπαστικο να με πει κανεις δεν δινω συνεχεια,ουτε καν σταυροφορια πυριτανισμου ουτε καταδοτης ουτε τιποτα αυτα δεν ειμαι,αν τωρα εγω σου φαινομαι σπαστικος μαλλον εσυ σπαζεσαι.Στο δικο μου σωμα λεγαμε *αμα σπαζεσαι να κοπεις* εγω θα συνεχισω οπως κ ο freenet που εχει πιασει το νοημα να υπηρετουμε την ελευθερη εκφραση.

----------


## badge

Αν δεν τραβάς κανένα ζόρι θα σε παρακαλούσα οι επικλήσεις προς τους συντονιστές και τις απόψεις τους να μένουν. Στο φωτορεπορτάζ είσαι καλός, stay there.

----------


## commando

Τhanks  ::  ναι ημουν μαλιστα κ ο μονος σχεδον  ::  ολοι οι φωτορεπορτερ την ειχαν κανει και το iphone δεν βγαζει καλα στο σκοταδι αλλα κατι παλεψα....

----------


## vector



----------


## andreas

Τι πατε να πειτε? Οτι καλα τον σκοτωσε? 
Τον μπατσο τον επιασε αμοκ και εκανε την μαλακια. Να παει φυλακη! Απλα πραγματα! 
Ο τυπος ειναι γνωστος τραμπουκος / πιστολερο στα εξαρχεια .... (συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα)

Απο ολη την ιστορια ελπιζω να κερδισουμε τιποτα σαν κοινωνια , εκτος απο τις σπασμενες βιτρινες, και τους τραυματισμους.... Μια πραγματικη τιμωρια και οχι 6 μηνες σε υποχρεωτικη αργια αλλα "κορακας κορακου ματι δεν βγαζει..."

Αν ο τροπος να γινει η προοδος ειναι αυτος (και η ιστορια αυτο εχει δειξει), let it be...

----------


## bedazzled

> ουτε καταδοτης


Άλλοι κάνουν report posts με εντελώς άσχετες αφορμές... ονόματα δεν λέμε.

hint: θα έρθει στο market.awmn για «χώσιμο»

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τη συγνώμη μου αν έθιξα την οικογένεια του νεκρού αν ισχύουν αυτά που λένε οι δημοσιογράφοι

την οργή μου για τους τραγελαφικούς πολιτικούς που έχουμε να χειρίζονται τέτοιες καταστάσεις 

την οργη μου επισης για την ποιο αχρηστη αστυνομια του κοσμου που δεν μπορει να διαφυλαξει περιουσιες και να χειριστει οποιαδηποτε κριση να κρίνει ποιος είναι επικίνδυνος και ποιος οχι 
οι άνθρωποι είναι τουλάχιστον επικίνδυνοι ψυχοπαθείς 
είδα κάποιες εικόνες πως κάνουν προσαγωγές σε μαθητές σήμερα τονίζω μαθητές 

αν έχουν την στοιχειώδη αξιοπρέπεια οι εκάστοτε πολιτικοί μας θα πρέπει να τους περάσουν όλους απο ψυχιατρική εξέταση τώρα και να το επαναλαμβάνουν αναγκαστικά ανά εξάμηνο

----------


## commando

> αν έχουν την στοιχειώδη αξιοπρέπεια οι εκάστοτε πολιτικοί μας θα πρέπει να τους περάσουν όλους απο ψυχιατρική εξέταση τώρα και να το επαναλαμβάνουν αναγκαστικά ανά εξάμηνο


Ωραια λεω να το εφαρμοσουμε κ μεις αυτο...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

άστο εμείς δεν κουβαλάμε όπλα τουλάχιστον 
μόλις σπάσανε το μαγαζί με τα όπλα στην ομόνοια ούτε καν διανοουμε τι μπορεί να συμβεί

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από GOLDEN DRAGON
> 
> αν έχουν την στοιχειώδη αξιοπρέπεια οι εκάστοτε πολιτικοί μας θα πρέπει να τους περάσουν όλους απο ψυχιατρική εξέταση τώρα και να το επαναλαμβάνουν αναγκαστικά ανά εξάμηνο
> 
> 
> Ωραια λεω να το εφαρμοσουμε κ μεις αυτο...


Θα κοπούν όλα τα φυντάνια, δεν συμφέρει...

@golden
Οργή και για τους τραγελαφικούς πολίτες που τους ψηφίζουν... μην ξεχνιόμαστε.

----------


## badge

> Ωραια λεω να το εφαρμοσουμε κ μεις αυτο...


Θες να εμβαθύνεις;

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _1218.html




> Δευτέρα, 8 Δεκέμβριος 2008
> Άρπαξαν όπλα απο κατάστημα
> 
> "Την πληροφορία έρχεται από τον τηλεοπτικό σταθμό Alter ! Αντιεξουσιαστές έσπασαν κατάστημα όπλων και έχει ξεκινήσει το πλιάτσικο στην Ομόνοια ! Νεαροί κρατούν σπαθιά και τουφέκια ! Είναι ρεπλίκες τα περισσότερα αλλά πολύ επικίνδυνα !!! Ο Θεός να μας φυλάξει !"
> 
> ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΤΗΣ
> 
> 
> Αναρτήθηκε από troktiko στις 7:23 μμ


Στοίχημα ότι τα βούτηξαν για εκδίκηση... άντε, γινόμαστε Σομαλία σιγά-σιγά.. ποιό θα είναι το επόμενο θύμα;

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το έχω ξαναπεί αλλού αλλά το λέω κι εδώ, ο καπιταλισμός ως σύστημα βασίζεται στην κίνηση κεφαλαίου. Κάθε φορά που διαλύεται ένα μαγαζί και γίνονται υλικές ζημιές, η ασφαλιστική παίρνει μπροστά και το κεφάλαιο κινείται και πάλι, όσο μεγαλύτερη η εταιρία που γίνεται η ζημιά, τόσο μεγαλύτερο και το κεφάλαιο. Ίσα ίσα που από αυτή τη διαδικασία τον πίνει ο μικρός και κερδίζει η ασφαλιστική (γιατί όσο περισσότερες ζημιές γίνονται, τόσο περισσότεροι κάνουν ασφάλεια, αρα θα μπορούσε να πει κάποιος ότι αυτοί που τα σπάνε δουλεύουν για τις ασφαλιστικές). Αν τώρα δεν φτάνει η ασφάλεια, το επόμενο βήμα είναι το δάνειο, και γ@#% τις φάσεις για τον καπιταλισμό και το τραπεζικό σύστημα, μόλις τους δώσανε πελάτες να ληστέψουν.

Όσοι τα σπάνε είναι ΚΑΡΑΓΚΙΌΖΗΔΕΣ από κάθε άποψη, ιδεολογικά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορούν να στηρίξουν την πράξη τους (αφού βοηθούν τον καπιταλισμό με τη στάση τους, για να μη πω για κοινωνική καταπίεση κλπ και πόσο πολύ δουλεύουν για το σύστημα και τους εργοδότες -πάντα ο εργάτης την πληρώνει-). Τώρα όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι βλακείες για να καλύψουν το ιδεολογικό τους κενό, αφού δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να κάνουν αυτό που κάνουν, εφευρίσκουν ένα, σου λένε "είσαι ταξικός μου εχθρός" πχ (που οι περισσότεροι είναι κάργα φραγκάτοι εντομεταξύ και γόνοι πλούσιων οικογενειών) και άλλες τέτοιες @@ριές. Η πραγματικότητα συνήθως είναι πως είναι παιδιά από αδιάφορες οικογένειες, που επειδή τους καταπιέζουν οι γονείς τους και το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα κλπ, ξεσπάνε σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους που τους βλέπουν ως "σύστημα", "κράτος" κλπ.

Εκτός από όλους τους καημένους που χάνουν τις περιουσίες τους, τη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά την κάνουν σε όλους όσους βγαίνουν να διαδηλώσουν ειρηνικά για κάποιο θέμα και οι οποίοι χάνουν το δίκιο τους κάθε φορά αφού φαίνεται να τους στηρίζουν (απλά και μόνο γιατί οι καραγκιόζηδες μπουκάρουν μέσα στη πορεία για κάλυψη), αφού η κοινωνία και τα ΜΜΕ τους ταυτίζουν μαζί τους. Είναι πραγματικά ξεφτιλισμένοι, κάθε σκεπτόμενος και προοδευτικός άνθρωπος πρέπει να καταδικάσει τέτοιες πρακτικές, πρωτίστως αυτοί που θίγονται άμεσα, και αυτοί δεν είναι οι καταστηματάρχες αλλά οι διαδηλωτές. Και δεν υπάρχει διαχωρισμός, είτε είναι "αναρχικοί" (σε εισαγωγικά πάντα, ειδικά αυτοί που σπάνε περιουσίες ιδιωτών -γιατί αν σπάνε πχ. περιπολικά τουλάχιστον μπορούν να πουν ότι πολεμάνε την "αρχή"-) είτε είναι Χρυσαυγήτες (το άλλο άκρο που συνήθως τα κάνει πλακάκια με την αστυνομία). Πάντα η δημοκρατία, η κοινή λογική και η οποιαδήποτε έννοια πολιτικής είναι που πλήττονται.

----------


## bedazzled

Mick Flemm+++

----------


## harrylaos

Καλο E?

----------


## vabiris

> Καλο E?


τουμπανο ειναι....

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _4195.html

Συγχαρητήρια ...

----------


## VFXCode

> Οι ιθυνοντες του Πλαισιου που μαζευτηκαν με τους σεκιουριταδες να δουν τη ζημια εχουν ολοι Varadero περιεργο μου φανηκε!Mαλλον δεν ανηκουν στη γενια των 700 ευρω 
> @Badge βγαλε το σημα εγω δεν τραβαω κανενα ζορι οπως ειδες κ βλακα κ σπαστικο να με πει κανεις δεν δινω συνεχεια,ουτε καν σταυροφορια πυριτανισμου ουτε καταδοτης ουτε τιποτα αυτα δεν ειμαι,αν τωρα εγω σου φαινομαι σπαστικος μαλλον εσυ σπαζεσαι.Στο δικο μου σωμα λεγαμε *αμα σπαζεσαι να κοπεις* εγω θα συνεχισω οπως κ ο freenet που εχει πιασει το νοημα να υπηρετουμε την ελευθερη εκφραση.



commando τα ειδες τα σπιτια απο πανω ετσι (ναι πανω απο το πλαισιο ειναι σπιτια)??? Ρωτα και τους ιδιοκτητες των αλλων μαγαζιων εκει γυρω που δεν ειναι αλυσιδες να δουμε τι θα σου πουν. Το οτι οικογεννειες δεν μπορουν να φυγουν ή να γυρισουν στα σπιτια τους το εχεις καταλαβει?? Ξερεις την οικονομικη κατασταση των περισσοτερων ανθρωπων που μενουν στα εξαρχεια?? Σου μοιαζουν για ατομα που εχουν την δυνατοτητα να πληρωσουν τα σπασμενα ??? Ο μικρος σκοτωθηκε απο εναν μ***α οι υπολοιποι τι φταινε??? Αντε και συνεχιζουν να διαλυουν την Αθηνα, στο τελος τι θα καταφερουν νομιζεις??

----------


## nvak

> Εγω παντως καθε φορα που βλεπω αυτα τα παληκαρια με το κουρεμενο κεφαλι αλλα ραμπο στυλ και τα ρειμπαν, κατανοω τον Παυλοπουλο και το καθε Παυλοπουλο που εξηγει ποσο κοντα ειναι η αστυνομια στον λαο.
> Και εχουν βρεθει εκει με πανελληνιες , μορφωμενα παιδια. Τι καλα που ηταν πιο παλια που εμπαιναν με κανα τενεκε τυρι και καμμια κουμπαρια.
> Τι χαριζαν και σε κανα κοντοπατριωτη τους. Αυτοι εδω το εχουν καβαλησει για τα καλα.


Οι Ειδικοί Φρουροί δεν προσλαμβάνονται με τις πανελλήνιες, ούτε περνούν απο την εκπαίδευση των υπολοίπων αστυνομικών.
Προσλήφθηκαν για φύλαξη και πέρασαν σύντομη εκπαίδευση. Κακώς τους ανατέθηκαν άλλα καθήκοντα για τα οποία δεν είχαν αντίστοιχη εκπαίδευση.

Παλιότερα (επι Πασοκ), για να προσληφθούν περνούσαν απο ψυχολογικά τεστ πρίν τους δώσουν όπλο.
Επειδή όμως οι προσλήψεις τους γίνονται με τα γνωστά ρουσφέτια και επειδή απο τα τέστ απορίπτονταν το 15% περίπου των υποψηφίων, 
οι σημερινοί με το πρόσχημα ότι τα τεστ είναι ακριβά (τα αγόραζαν), σταμάτησαν να τα κάνουν και έτσι είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.  ::  
(αυτά τα άκουσα απο μέσα)

----------


## JollyRoger

> Στοίχημα ότι τα βούτηξαν για εκδίκηση... άντε, γινόμαστε Σομαλία σιγά-σιγά.. ποιό θα είναι το επόμενο θύμα;


 ::  ώπα ρε το χέσαμε...  :: 

δεν έχει πυροβόλα όπλα το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζάκι... κάτι αεροβόλα και μαχαίρια έχει...
κοινώς, με πέτρες και λοστούς, την ίδια (αν οχι μεγαλύτερη) ζημιά κάνεις...  ::

----------


## Neuro

> Καλα οταν εννουσα να απαντησουν οι μοντς εννοουσα πχ Neuro και Πατερ φαμιλια οχι καποιους που ειναι μερος του συστηματος..
> Βασικα ο ενας για να μει απο την δεκαετη πειρα του τι ακριβως θα γινοταν σε παρομοια φαση στο Λονδινο και ο δευτερος διοτι εχει τοσα παιδια που πιθανον θα πανε καποτε και στα Εξαρχεια...





> Neuro εδω δεν ειναι Αγγλια μαλλον λαθος σταπανε και να θυμαστε καλα την επομενη φορα που θα "πυροβολησετε" εν ψυχρω τοπικ ιδεες κλπ ,πως τα παιδια σπανε τις βιτρινες της δημοκρατιας οχι του Πλαισιου που τοσο λατρευει η φιλοτεχνικη κοινοτητα μας.
> Οι μοντς πρεπει να εχουν τις ιδεες τους αλλα ειναι εντεταλμενοι να κρατανε κ τους τυπους.


Εμένα μπορεί να μου τα είπαν λάθος, εσύ που τα διάβασες αφού δε πρόλαβα να απαντήσω; Εάν έχουμε εν ψυχρώ "πυροβολήσει" topic, ιδέες κλπ, τότε ήταν γιατί οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι κουκουλοφόροι "βιάζανε" και "σκοτώνανε" αδίστακτα αθώες δημοσιεύσεις με γνώμες και γνώση. Θες να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις; Να γράφουμε περί ανέμων και υδάτων όπως συνηθίζεις τελευταία απλά για τον χαβαλέ και το Θεαθήναι; Η απλά σε εξιτάρει να τα βλέπεις γραμμένα, ενώ μονολογείς το προσωπικό σου mantra "ο commando έχει πάντα δίκαιο, ζήτω ο προφήτης commando";

Λογικά, δεν είμαι ο μόνος που έχει ζήσει για μεγάλο διάστημα στο εξωτερικό αλλά αφού το θες, θα πω την άποψη μου και για αυτό. Έχω γενικά καλή ιδέα για την αστυνομία της Αγγλίας. 

Τη πρώτη φορά που χρειάστηκε να καλέσω αστυνομία ήμουν στο Hatfield, Hertfordshire στο σπίτι της κοπέλας μου. Ο πρώην φιλαράκος της συγκάτοικου, αποφάσισε να σπάσει το παράθυρο και τις δείξει πόσο την αγαπάει με μερικές σφαλιαρούλες. Το περιπολικό έφτασε σε 2 λεπτά με το ρολόι και ο παλίκαρος έφυγε συνοδευόμενος και με χειροπέδες. Καθαρά περίπτωση “breaking and entering” για την αστυνομία. Άριστα σε αυτή τη περίπτωση. 

Στο δεύτερο περιστατικό Colchester, Essex, δύο Άγγλοι αποφάσισαν ότι δε τους άρεσε η φάτσα μου και πως έπρεπε να κάνουν ένα τσαμπουκά και να μου ρίξουν μια κεφαλιά για να το καταλάβω. Η αστυνομία ήρθε την επόμενη μέρα για να μου πάρουν κατάθεση και να έρθει φωτογράφος και να αποθανατίσει το καρούμπαλο στο κούτελο μου. Όχι και τόσο καλά σε αυτή τη περίπτωση αλλά σίγουρα δεν ήταν και επείγον περιστατικό, αφού είχε ήδη λήξει. Δυστυχώς δεν ήταν μεμονωμένο περιστατικό, αρκετοί φοιτητές δέχτηκαν επιθέσεις εκείνη τη περίοδο. 

Ένα ακόμα, ήταν μετά τη βραδινή διασκέδαση που πρόσφερε το Union του Πανεπιστήμιο στο οποίο δούλευα και εγώ ως steward. Το security του Πανεπιστημίου και του Union ζήτησε τη βοήθεια της αστυνομίας, για να μαντρώσουν ένα καυγά μεταξύ μεθυσμένων εκ τον οποίων μερικοί είχαν στιλέτα και σιδερογροθιές. Ο απολογισμός ήταν 5-6 ελαφρά τραυματισμένοι στο νοσοκομείο. Εντύπωση μου έκανε πάντως το ελικόπτερο και η ομάδα με τα σκυλιά. Σε γενικές γραμμές δε μου άρεσε αυτή η επίδειξη δύναμης, αλλά είναι γεγονός ότι τα πράγματα ηρέμησαν μετά από αυτό, συμπεριλαμβανομένων και τον επιθέσεων του παραπάνω περιστατικού.

Έχω ακόμα δύο περιστατικά. Το ένα είναι μια διαδήλωση που πέτυχα στο Λονδίνο αλλά ήταν εξαιρετικά πολιτισμένη και από τις δύο τις μεριές σε επίπεδο που στην Ελλάδα θα το αποκαλούσαμε ξενέρωτο. Το τελευταίο, είναι μία απόπειρα αυτοκτονίας σε μία από τις εναέριες γέφυρες όπου περνάει το τρένο από Colchester για Λονδίνο. Η αστυνομία σε συνεργασία με τους σιδηροδρομικούς σταμάτησαν όλα τα τρένα και βάλανε λεωφορεία για να γίνει παράκαμψη του σημείου και να μπορέσουν να πλησιάσουν τον άνθρωπο με ηρεμία.

Υπάρχει ένα ακόμα περιστατικό, αλλά αυτό καλύτερα να το κρατήσω για τον εαυτό μου καθώς είναι κάτι που μου έχουν αναφέρει εμπιστευτικά. 

Στο δικό μου περιστατικό, ακόμα θυμάμαι τον γιατρό που με εξέτασε και με διαβεβαίωσε ότι τέτοιους ανθρώπους θα έπρεπε να τους κρεμούσαμε, αλλά και στο περιστατικό με την αυτοκτονία τη δυσφορία για την όλη καθυστέρηση μερικών που υποστήριξαν πως η καλύτερη λύση ήταν ένας ελεύθερος σκοπευτής ή κάποιος να τον σπρώξει. Εάν ψάξεις για "UK police brutality" θα βρεις άπειρα πράγματα αλλά προσωπικά εγώ, δε τα είδα. Η επαφή μου με την Ελληνική Αστυνομία περιορίζεται σε γραφειοκρατικά θέματα και σε δύο κλήσεις που καλώς τις έφαγα. Δε θέλω να βγάλω την αστυνομία λάδι και σαφώς υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα, αλλά δε μου αρέσει αυτό το τσουβάλιασμα και η ταμπελοποίηση των πάντων που γίνεται. Μου θυμίζει το στιχάκι των προβάτων στη Φάρμα των ζώων. Μάλλον αρχίζω και γίνομε κυνικός σαν τον Benjamin. 

Θα μπορούσα να πω και εγώ πως όλοι οι Άγγλοι είναι καθάρματα, όπως ακριβός κάνεις εσύ Γιώργο, με συγκεκριμένες ομάδες ανθρώπων. Το ίδιο θα μπορούσα να το πω για τους αστυνομικούς, τους στρατιωτικούς, τις γυναίκες, τους παπάδες και εγώ δε ξέρω ποίους άλλους. Καλοί και κακοί υπάρχουν άνθρωποι πάνω από όλα, για συγκεκριμένες ομάδες απλά είναι γενίκευση, στερεοτυπική αντίληψη και σε κάποιο βαθμό ρατσισμός. Προτιμώ, να μη φοράω τις παρωπίδες μου. Όχι τουλάχιστον όλη την ώρα.

----------


## ice

αντε να πω και εγω κατι 

Εστω οτι καποιος τρελαθηκε και εκανε δολοφωνια . Τα επεισοδια και τα σπασιματα περιουσιων (οποιων και να ειναι αυτων (μικρων μεγαλων)) γιατι ?
Εστω οτι καποιοι αισθανονται αδικια απο το κρατος και θελουν να αντιδρασουν. Γιατι την πληρωνει ο κοσμακης με ατελειωτες ωρες στις στασεις - νοσοκομεια χωρις γιατρους - σχολεια που δεν λειτουργουν - κτλ κτλ κτλ ?

Αλλοι τροποι που δεν βλαπτουν τον λαο αλλα μονο αυτον που προκαλει το κακο - αδικια - (πεστε το οπως θελετε) δεν υπαρχουν ? Γιατι παμε στην ευκολη λυση ? 
Ζουμε σε μια τρελη εποχη χωρις αμφιβολια

----------


## VFXCode

> αντε να πω και εγω κατι 
> 
> Εστω οτι καποιος τρελαθηκε και εκανε δολοφωνια . Τα επεισοδια και τα σπασιματα περιουσιων (οποιων και να ειναι αυτων (μικρων μεγαλων)) γιατι ?
> Εστω οτι καποιοι αισθανονται αδικια απο το κρατος και θελουν να αντιδρασουν. Γιατι την πληρωνει ο κοσμακης με ατελειωτες ωρες στις στασεις - νοσοκομεια χωρις γιατρους - σχολεια που δεν λειτουργουν - κτλ κτλ κτλ ?
> 
> Αλλοι τροποι που δεν βλαπτουν τον λαο αλλα μονο αυτον που προκαλει το κακο - αδικια - (πεστε το οπως θελετε) δεν υπαρχουν ?* Γιατι παμε στην ευκολη λυση ?* 
> Ζουμε σε μια τρελη εποχη χωρις αμφιβολια



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKviqo7hqj8

----------


## commando

ωχ μου βαλατε πολλα και χανω τις φωτιες.
@Neuro Τεσπα στα γρηγορα με καλυψαν ολα αυτα που ειπες διοτι απλα δεν "εξοστρακιστηκε" κ δεν εγινε τιποτα "μεμονωμενο"στην Αγγλικη αστυνομια.
@vfxcode οχι επιβεβαιωνω οτι καμια "μικρη"επιχειρηση κ αμαξι δεν επαθε τιποτα,συγκεκριμενα διπλα στην Cosmodata που ειναι αυτη η φωτο πιο κατω σερβιρε καφε κ φαι η καφετερια εκεινη τη ωρα περιπου 4μμ σημερα που βλεπεις,επισης ο γερακος με τα μελανια και το Multinet καταστημα ηταν τα μονα ανοικτα τοτε.
@nvak sorry e no offense.Το 99 οι ειδικοι προσληφθηκαν επι Πασοκ,η αιτηση εγινε στο καθε τμημα.
Τα μορια ηταν βαση ηλικιας,δεδομενο υψος,απολυτηριο Λυκειου,4 μορια απο ειδικες δυναμεις.Τοτε θεωρουνταν και οι πεζοναυτες ειδ δυναμεις που το θεωρω χαζο αλλα ασχετο.Το ολο σκεπτικο ηταν οτι δεν χρειαζεται κ πολυ εκπαιδευση διοτι την ειχαμε ηδη.Αλλωστε τι εκπαιδευση χρειαζεται να φυλας Μετρο κ Αρχιεπισκοπη.Ποιο ειναι το προβλημα που πρεπει να κανει το κυκλο του?Οταν το '70 εμπαιναν με ρουσφετι ο καθε βλαχομπατσος λογικο ειναι αναποφευκτα να τους βρουμε μπροστα σαν αρχιφυλακες σαν διοικητες και λοιπα.Δεν χρειαζεται να εξηγησω τις προεκτασεις απλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι κατανοητο κ για τον πιο ηλιθιο διοτι οι ηλιθιοι ειναι ιδιοφυεις αν σκεφτεις το νομο του Μερφυ.
*ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΤΡΟΠΗ*για τον πρασινο μπερε οι αρμοδιοτητες κ η συγκατοικιση των Φρουρων με την αστυνομια.
Πες μου πως γινεται να εισαι συναδελφος με εναν πρωτοετη της σχολης οταν δεν εχει παει καν σε πορεια-βολη.
Ειναι λαθος αρμοδιοτητα η σκοπια για ενα Φρουρο,αλλο η επιχειρηση αλλο η περιπολια αλλο να φυλας την πρεσβεια.Αυτο δημιουργησε κ δημιουργει ενταση.Παρακαλω αν εχουν ευθιξια και τιμουν τον μπερε τους κ οι υπολοιποι να παραιτηθουν οσο ειναι ακομα καιρος διοτι δεν υπαρχει τιποτα χειροτερο απο τον αφοπλισμο του μυαλου τους.

http://www.commando.awmn/ftp/burn/IMG_0115.jpg

----------


## ice

@VFXCode αυτο σκεφτομουνα σημερις !

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Στοίχημα ότι τα βούτηξαν για εκδίκηση... άντε, γινόμαστε Σομαλία σιγά-σιγά.. ποιό θα είναι το επόμενο θύμα;
> 
> 
>  ώπα ρε το χέσαμε... 
> 
> δεν έχει πυροβόλα όπλα το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζάκι... κάτι αεροβόλα και μαχαίρια έχει...
> κοινώς, με πέτρες και λοστούς, την ίδια (αν οχι μεγαλύτερη) ζημιά κάνεις...


Αν δεν χυθεί αίμα «μπάτσου», δεν θα σταματήσουν οι ταραχές.  :: 

Ποιός είπε ότι οι ανθρωποθυσίες σταμάτησαν πριν χιλιάδες χρόνια...




> Ειναι λαθος αρμοδιοτητα η σκοπια για ενα Φρουρο


Επειδή εσύ δεν φύλαξες ποτέ σου σκοπιά...

----------


## vabiris

καλα παμε , να δω ποσο ακομα θα δικαιολογειται αυτο το χαος....

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _1134.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _8194.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _1390.html
http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=16117

----------


## vector

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfmWz...eature=related

----------


## VFXCode

> @vfxcode οχι επιβεβαιωνω οτι καμια "μικρη"επιχειρηση κ αμαξι δεν επαθε τιποτα,συγκεκριμενα διπλα στην Cosmodata που ειναι αυτη η φωτο πιο κατω σερβιρε καφε κ φαι η καφετερια εκεινη τη ωρα περιπου 4μμ σημερα που βλεπεις,επισης ο γερακος με τα μελανια και το Multinet καταστημα ηταν τα μονα ανοικτα τοτε.



Δλδ τα αυτοκινητα που βλεπω στις φωτογραφες που εβαλες δεν ειναι καμενα ετσι?? Εχω γνωστους που μενουν ακριβως στην διπλα πολυκατοικια απο το πλαισιο (για την ακριβεια το πλαισιο εχει αγορασει τον κατω οροφο και εχει κανει "επεκταση") παραλιγο να καει ολη η πολυκατοικια, στο σπιτι του δεν μπορει να μηνει διοτι τους εχουν κοψει νερο/ρευμα, οι τοιχοι εχουν σκασει απο την ζεστη, φυτα κτλ αντικειμενα του μπαλκονιου ειναι παρελθον πλεον. Αλλα τι σημασια εχει.... εδω ριχνουμε την κυβερνηση  ::   ::  . Δεν πανε να παιξουν κανενα GTA με το πλιατσικο (που σιγουρα κανανε) να ληξει η ιστορια λεω γω.

----------


## commando

Το παραλιγο κ τα ακριβα αυτοκινητα αστα μην λες ψεμματα πες του φιλου σου να ποσταρει αποδειξεις δεν καηκε ΤΙΠΟΤΑ σε κανενα σπιτι κ πολυκατοικια διπλα στο Πλαισιο.
Η χωρα ειναι σε κατασταση εκτακτης αναγκης και εσυ μας λες οτι εσκασε ο ΤΟΙΧΟΣ
Εκτελεστηκε ενας νεος Παναγουλης και εσκασε ο σοβας!!!

«Η τήρηση του Συντάγματος επαφίεται στον πατριωτισμό των Ελλήνων, που δικαιούνται και υποχρεούνται να αντιστέκονται με κάθε μέσο εναντίον οποιουδήποτε επιχειρεί να το καταλύσει με τη βία.»

----------


## ice

τι του φταινε ρε τα δημοσια κτηρια και πανεπιστημια ????? ημαρτον 


Αι στα διατανο χαζα (εκδικηση και μακακιες)

----------


## vector

Έσπειραν ανέμους,θερίζουν θύελλες...  ::

----------


## pkent79

Ντρέπομαι για τα κεφάλια μερικών...
Όμως τι να πω, στο στρατό δεν σε μαθαίνουν να είσαι σκεπτόμενος, χαλάει την πιάτσα!!!

Δηλαδή αν καεί το Πλαίσιο, αλυσίδες καταστημάτων και τράπεζες είναι καλό και άγιο, αρκεί να μην καταστραφεί το καφενείο και το τυροπιτάδικο; Τι σκεπτικό είναι αυτό;  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Η καταστροφή κάθε περιουσίας, ιδιωτικής-δημόσιας-πολυεθνικής κλπ, είναι απαράδεκτη πράξη απολίτιστων χιμπατζήδων.

----------


## commando

> Ντρέπομαι για τα κεφάλια μερικών...
> Όμως τι να πω, στο στρατό δεν σε μαθαίνουν να είσαι σκεπτόμενος, χαλάει την πιάτσα!!!
> 
> Δηλαδή αν καεί το Πλαίσιο, αλυσίδες καταστημάτων και τράπεζες είναι καλό και άγιο, αρκεί να μην καταστραφεί το καφενείο και το τυροπιτάδικο; Τι σκεπτικό είναι αυτό;      
> Η καταστροφή κάθε περιουσίας, ιδιωτικής-δημόσιας-πολυεθνικής κλπ, είναι απαράδεκτη πράξη απολίτιστων χιμπατζήδων.


oχι λεγεται συμβολισμος you know?

----------


## andreas

> τι του φταινε ρε τα δημοσια κτηρια και πανεπιστημια ????? ημαρτον 
> 
> 
> Αι στα διατανο χαζα (εκδικηση και μακακιες)


Λενε οτι καψανε την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη.... 
Ξεπερασανε καθε οριο.... Εδω θελει τα κομμαντα

 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

commando καλά βρίζεις την αστυνομία, αλλά δεν γίνεται να υποστηρίζεις με τόση θέρμη τον στρατό και τον πράσινο μπερέ και από την άλλη να προβάλλεσαι ως ακροαριστερός προοδευτικός.

*Σχιζοφρένεια*  ::   ::   ::

----------


## akisoik

Συμφωνω απολυτα Παναγιωτη

----------


## vector

παιδιά τόπαν κ τα κανάλια
οι αλλοδαποί ειναι αυτοί που κάνουμε το πλιάτσικο...
λοιπόν αυριο όπου δούμε αλβανο-πακιστανό-νεοζηλανδό πάνω του!!!!

----------


## VFXCode

δελετε

----------


## VFXCode

commando λιγη βοηθεια και δεν με ενδιαφερει αμα πιστεις...στα @@ κιολας. Λες και θα αλλαξει τπτ.






> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> τι του φταινε ρε τα δημοσια κτηρια και πανεπιστημια ????? ημαρτον 
> 
> 
> Αι στα διατανο χαζα (εκδικηση και μακακιες)
> 
> 
> Λενε οτι καψανε την Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη.... 
> Ξεπερασανε καθε οριο.... Εδω θελει τα κομμαντα


Νομιζεις κοιτανε και τι καινε??? Πετανε μολοτοφ και οποιον παρει ο χαρος.

@vector ο harrylaos εφαγε βανιο ρε γιαυτο δεν απανταει.

----------


## vector

Ναι το πhρε ταφτι μου για τον dirty harry...
επισης ηρεμίστε λιγάκι,ολη μέρα γινόταν ο χαμός κατω απο μη μπαχαλοκοσμο που απλα εκανε διαμαρτυρια.μη τσακωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας,ο δολοφόνος και αυτοί που τον χρησιμοποίησαν-καλύπτουν φταίνε,και κανείς δεν ασχολείται μαζι του,ολοι ασχολούνται με το πλαίσιο.Δε θέλει και πολύ μυαλό να καταλάβεις οτι η κυβέρνηση τρίβει τα χέρια της απ τα μπάχαλα...

----------


## commando

ναι δεν προκειται να με πεισεις αυτα που δειχνεις ανηκουν στο Πλαισιο απο ο,τι ειδα αν εκανα λαθος ο φιλος σου θα ηταν με καμερα του Σκαι τωρα,οσο για τα αμαξια με αλουμινενιες ζαντες ( τα φτωχαδακια) απο κωδικα ξερεις απο μαρκες αμαξιων ξερεις?

----------


## fengi1

> Ναι το πhρε ταφτι μου για τον dirty harry...
> επισης ηρεμίστε λιγάκι,ολη μέρα γινόταν ο χαμός κατω απο μη μπαχαλοκοσμο που απλα εκανε διαμαρτυρια.μη τσακωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας,ο δολοφόνος και αυτοί που τον χρησιμοποίησαν-καλύπτουν φταίνε,και κανείς δεν ασχολείται μαζι του,ολοι ασχολούνται με το πλαίσιο.Δε θέλει και πολύ μυαλό να καταλάβεις οτι η κυβέρνηση τρίβει τα χέρια της απ τα μπάχαλα...


Δεν ειναι και ετσι απλα. θα θελες να σουν επικεφαλης κυβερνησης τωρα ; κανεις δεν θα θελε. 
Εχουν χασει το ελεγχο. Πριν ειπαν οτι ξεμειναν διμοιριες ματ απο χημικα. Δεν περιμεναν τετοια κατασταση. Υπολογιζαν πως θα ξεθυμεναν χτες.
Δεν εχουν να κανουν με την γνωστη ομαδα των 200. Ειναι 10 + ομαδες των διακοσιων σε διαφορες περιοχες.
Απ οτι φαινεται υπαρχει ακομα πολυ οργη μεσα σε οσους κατεβηκαν και σημερα στις πορειες.

----------


## vabiris

> Όμως τι να πω, στο στρατό δεν σε μαθαίνουν να είσαι σκεπτόμενος, χαλάει την πιάτσα!!!


ο comando αντιπροσωπευει τον στρατο?

----------


## pkent79

Έτσι πιστεύει!!!  ::

----------


## vector

> Δεν ειναι και ετσι απλα. θα θελες να σουν επικεφαλης κυβερνησης τωρα ; κανεις δεν θα θελε. 
> Εχουν χασει το ελεγχο. Πριν ειπαν οτι ξεμειναν διμοιριες ματ απο χημικα. Δεν περιμεναν τετοια κατασταση. Υπολογιζαν πως θα ξεθυμεναν χτες.
> Δεν εχουν να κανουν με την γνωστη ομαδα των 200. Ειναι 10 + ομαδες των διακοσιων σε διαφορες περιοχες.
> Απ οτι φαινεται υπαρχει ακομα πολη οργη μεσα σε οσους κατεβηκαν και σημερα στις πορειες.


λογική η οργή τους αφού αυτοί τους έφτασαν σαυτο το σημείο....με το βατοπαιδι,το ζαχοπουλο,τα μπλέ παιδιά,το εργασιακό το ασφαλιστικό,το εκπαιδευτικο,την τραμπούκικη συμπεριφορά του μπάτσου και των ασφαλιτών...εσύ περίμενες κατι λιγότερο?

----------


## commando

οπου τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα αρχιζει η λασπη,μην αγχωνεσαι εχω κανει ερπινγκ κ στη λασπη αλλους κ αλλες φοβιζει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Γεμίσαμε στρατόκ@%λους !

----------


## B52

> Γεμίσαμε στρατόκ@%λους !


Μ*****ς γεμισαμε...

----------


## bedazzled

> οπου τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα αρχιζει η λασπη,μην αγχωνεσαι εχω κανει ερπινγκ κ στη λασπη αλλους κ αλλες φοβιζει.


Ρε commando, για όνομα του θεού, πες μου ότι σου έχει κάνει άλλος *hijack το account* σου!!!  ::   ::   ::  




> Όπου δεν πίπτει λόγος, πίπτει λάσπη.


Είπαμε να ακουλίζεις, αλλά όχι κι έτσι!!!  ::  

Τι σκ@τά, εσύ το υπερηφανευόσουν ότι ψηφίζεις ΛΑΟΣ, ότι θα φας τους Τούρκους, θα πάρουμε την Πόλη και άλλα τέτοια φαιδρά!!!  ::   :: 

ΥΓ: Αλήθεια, είναι ύποπτη η απουσία του ακουλίνου από το thread...  ::

----------


## vector

> ΥΓ: Αλήθεια, είναι ύποπτη η απουσία του ακουλίνου από το thread...


λες ναχει κατέβει κάτω και να τα σπάει??λες αυτός να εκαψε το Γερμανό?  ::

----------


## fengi1

> λογική η οργή τους αφού αυτοί τους έφτασαν σαυτο το σημείο....με το βατοπαιδι,το ζαχοπουλο,τα μπλέ παιδιά,το εργασιακό το ασφαλιστικό,το εκπαιδευτικο,την τραμπούκικη συμπεριφορά του μπάτσου και των ασφαλιτών...εσύ περίμενες κατι λιγότερο?


αει γεια σου. τωρα τα ειπες καλα. η δολοφονια του παιδιου ηταν η σπιθα να αναβει το φυτιλι. 
Αν δειτε και πως αντιμετωπιζουν τα ΜΜΕ αυτη την φορα την κατασταση...

----------


## commando

α ρε ακουλ τρομοκρατη καψτα ολα μεχρι τα 28 δις εχουμε λεφτα ολα για παρτη σου χαχαχα.

----------


## vector

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> ...


αστειάκι--->ξέρεις πόσο εχουν πάει τα ποδοσφαιρικά εισητήρια?ξέρεις πόσο έχουν ακριβίνει οι που****ς?
πες μου που 8α πάω να ξεθυμάνω??

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> Δεν ειναι και ετσι απλα. θα θελες να σουν επικεφαλης κυβερνησης τωρα ; κανεις δεν θα θελε. 
> Εχουν χασει το ελεγχο. Πριν ειπαν οτι ξεμειναν διμοιριες ματ απο χημικα. Δεν περιμεναν τετοια κατασταση. Υπολογιζαν πως θα ξεθυμεναν χτες.
> Δεν εχουν να κανουν με την γνωστη ομαδα των 200. Ειναι 10 + ομαδες των διακοσιων σε διαφορες περιοχες.
> Απ οτι φαινεται υπαρχει ακομα πολη οργη μεσα σε οσους κατεβηκαν και σημερα στις πορειες.
> 
> 
> λογική η οργή τους αφού αυτοί τους έφτασαν σαυτο το σημείο....με το βατοπαιδι,το ζαχοπουλο,τα μπλέ παιδιά,το εργασιακό το ασφαλιστικό,το εκπαιδευτικο,την τραμπούκικη συμπεριφορά των μπάτσων...εσύ περίμενες κατι λιγότερο?


Οργιστήκαν τα καημένα τα παιδιά, και τι να κάνουν, προσπαθούν να εξωτερικεύσουν την οργή τους ενάντια στο κεφάλαιο...

Τώρα οι τράπεζες είναι ασφαλισμένες όλες, οπότε οι καταστροφές απλά θα οδηγήσουν τις ασφαλιστικές σε αύξηση των ασφαλίστρων, ζημιά που θα την πληρώσουμε όλοι, είτε ως ασφαλιζόμενοι, είτε ως πελάτες στις τράπεζες που θα περάσουν την ζημιά στα έξοδα που πληρώνουμε εμείς

Και όσα μαγαζάκια είναι ανασφάλιστα, απλά θα τα αποζημειώση το κράτος, κοινώς εγώ και εσύ ως φορολογούμενοι.

Οπότε τα καημένα τα παιδιά απλά καίνε τις τσέπες του λαού.

Αναρωτιέμαι αν εμένα μου σπάσουν την βιτρίνα και αποκτήσω οργή μέσα μου και πάρω το 38αρι και αρχίσω και βαράω πόδια, θα είναι και εμένα μια δικαιολογημέν οργή ?


Οποιος πιστεύει ότι η κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας σπάζοντας, καίγοντας, πετροβολόντας, και καταστρέφοντας γενικότερα μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί για το βατοπέδιο, το ασφαλιστικό, το εκπαιδευτικό, τους αστυνομικούς, λυπάμαι αλλά είναι βαθειά νυχτωμένος, για να μην πω την λέξη από μ....


Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η ιστορία, στο τέλος θα δούμε και τον στρατό για να μαζέψει τα οργισμένα αυτά παιδάκια, και θα ακούμε μετά τους ίδιους που επικροτούσαν τις σημερινές καταστροφές, να βρίζουν την χούντα που θα έχουμε μεθαύριο...


Και φυσικά η αντιπολίτευση και τα συνδικάτα σε ένδειξη πολιτικού στρουμφοκαμηλισμού, υποκρισίας, "σκοπού αγιάζει τα μέσα" και άκρατης μακακίας, αύριο θα προχωρήσει σε νέα συλλαλητύρια, ώστε να μην αποκλιμακωθεί η ένταση, και να έχουμε αύριο μεθαύριο ακόμα χειρότερα.


Μιας και θα θρηνήσουμε νεκρούς σε αυτήν την ιστορία (δεν χρειάζετε να είσαι προφήτης για να το προβλέψεις), θέλω αύριο μεθαύριο να δω πόσοι εδώ μέσα θα δουν ευθήνες και εκτός κυβέρνησης, πόσοι θα γυρίσουν να πουν ότι διαμαρτυρία για τον 15χρονο δεν είναι καίμε τα πάντα, ότι η τα πολιτικά τεκτενόμενα δεν δικαιολογούν την υποτιθέμενη οργή των "νιάτων"....

----------


## bedazzled

> α ρε ακουλ τρομοκρατη καψτα ολα μεχρι τα 28 δις εχουμε λεφτα ολα για παρτη σου χαχαχα.





> οπου τελειωνουν τα επιχειρηματα αρχιζει η *πλακιτσα*


BTW, λείπει και ο kilotas, αλλά ΟΚ, αυτός πετάει μολότωφ.  ::

----------


## papashark

Τι ωραία να αλλάζει κάθε τρεις και λίγο το όνομα της συζήτησης σε ότι γουστάρει ο αρχικός συγγραφέας της.

πριν από λίγο ήταν "η εκτέλεση του 15χρνου όπως την βλέπει το ελεύθερο awmn"

Τώρα είναι κάτι άλλο (Η εκτελεση του 15χρονου διελυσε το κρατος (defcon 3)), μεθαύριο κάτι καινούργιο.

Να κάνουμε ένα έρανο να μαζευτούν λεφτά να πάρουμε ένα ετοιμολογικό λεξικό στον commando, να μάθει τι σημαίνει ο όρος εκτέλεση και που χρησιμοποιείτε.


Υ.Γ. το DEFCON 3 τι είναι ? Οτι θα πάμε σε κατάσταση 4 και θα μπει ο στρατός ? Προφανώς χαίρεσε ιδιαίτερα ε ?

----------


## commando

αμα μου μιλαει για ετυμολογιες ο ανορθογραφος ενταξει ασε stick to pizzas.....εγω αν θες σε κερναω Πιτσα Χατ εκτος κ την καψανε στον Πειραια ,δεν ξερω εχεις τα κοτσια να πας να δεις?
ps to defcon μετριεται αναποδα το 1 ειναι πολεμος

----------


## VFXCode

> Τι ωραία να αλλάζει κάθε τρεις και λίγο το όνομα της συζήτησης σε ότι γουστάρει ο αρχικός συγγραφέας της.
> 
> πριν από λίγο ήταν "η εκτέλεση του 15χρνου όπως την βλέπει το ελεύθερο awmn"
> 
> Τώρα είναι κάτι άλλο (Η εκτελεση του 15χρονου διελυσε το κρατος (defcon 3)), μεθαύριο κάτι καινούργιο.
> 
> Να κάνουμε ένα έρανο να μαζευτούν λεφτά να πάρουμε ένα ετοιμολογικό λεξικό στον commando, να μάθει τι σημαίνει ο όρος εκτέλεση και που χρησιμοποιείτε.
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. το DEFCON 3 τι είναι ? Οτι θα πάμε σε κατάσταση 4 και θα μπει ο στρατός ? Προφανώς χαίρεσε ιδιαίτερα ε ?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEFCON Βασικα το DEFCON μετραει αναποδα.  ::

----------


## vector

> Οργιστήκαν τα καημένα τα παιδιά, και τι να κάνουν, προσπαθούν να εξωτερικεύσουν την οργή τους ενάντια στο κεφάλαιο...
> Τώρα οι τράπεζες είναι ασφαλισμένες όλες, οπότε οι καταστροφές απλά θα οδηγήσουν τις ασφαλιστικές σε αύξηση των ασφαλίστρων, ζημιά που θα την πληρώσουμε όλοι, είτε ως ασφαλιζόμενοι, είτε ως πελάτες στις τράπεζες που θα περάσουν την ζημιά στα έξοδα που πληρώνουμε εμείς
> Και όσα μαγαζάκια είναι ανασφάλιστα, απλά θα τα αποζημειώση το κράτος, κοινώς εγώ και εσύ ως φορολογούμενοι.
> Οπότε τα καημένα τα παιδιά απλά καίνε τις τσέπες του λαού.


έχουν υποκινήθει πολλά απο αυτα,μη κοροιδευόμαστε μεταξύ μας



> Αναρωτιέμαι αν εμένα μου σπάσουν την βιτρίνα και αποκτήσω οργή μέσα μου και πάρω το 38αρι και αρχίσω και βαράω πόδια, θα είναι και εμένα μια δικαιολογημέν οργή ?


τωρα τελευταία πολύ το αναρωτιέσαι αυτο,μιστερ αγανακτησμενε πολίτη,πρόσεχε μη εκπυρσοκροτήσεις 



> Οποιος πιστεύει ότι η κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας σπάζοντας, καίγοντας, πετροβολόντας, και καταστρέφοντας γενικότερα μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί για το βατοπέδιο, το ασφαλιστικό, το εκπαιδευτικό, τους αστυνομικούς, λυπάμαι αλλά είναι βαθειά νυχτωμένος, για να μην πω την λέξη από μ....


οσοι σπέρνουν ανέμους θερίζουν θύελλες...α σε ευχαριστω για τα καλά σου λόγια,ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω...



> Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η ιστορία, στο τέλος θα δούμε και τον στρατό για να μαζέψει τα οργισμένα αυτά παιδάκια, και θα ακούμε μετά τους ίδιους που επικροτούσαν τις σημερινές καταστροφές, να βρίζουν την χούντα που θα έχουμε μεθαύριο...


λες να ερ8εί ο στρατός πριν έρθει το πασόκ?????

----------


## akisoik

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


Γεια στο στομα σου

----------


## bedazzled

> αμα μου μιλαει για ετυμολογιες ο ανορθογραφος


Εγώ που δεν είμαι ανορθόγραφος και βάζω και τόνους, έχω δικαίωμα να σου μιλάω;;;  ::   ::   ::  

Γιώργο αφού ούτε εσύ είσαι τέλειος (τόνοι - σημεία στίξης - "SMS speak"), σταμάτα να το παίζεις φιλόλογος, γιατί δεν σε παίρνει.  :: 




> ενταξει ασε stick to pizzas.....εγω αν θες σε κερναω Πιτσα Χατ εκτος κ την καψανε στον Πειραια ,δεν ξερω εχεις τα κοτσια να πας να δεις?


Πάλι ακουλιές για πίτσες... σου έχει αφοπλίσει το μυαλό.

----------


## papashark

> αμα μου μιλαει για ετυμολογιες ο ανορθογραφος ενταξει ασε stick to pizzas.....εγω αν θες σε κερναω Πιτσα Χατ εκτος κ την καψανε στον Πειραια ,δεν ξερω εχεις τα κοτσια να πας να δεις?
> ps to defcon μετριεται αναποδα το 1 ειναι πολεμος


Με εσένα ούτε καλημέρα δεν θέλω.

Οταν αποκτήσεις ανατροφή, τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## mojiro

> Όπως έγινε γνωστό, η αστυνομία προχώρησε στην προσαγωγή δύο ανήλικων κοριτσιών, εξετάζοντας τη συμμετοχή τους σε επεισόδια. Η κίνηση των οχημάτων στο κέντρο της πόλης διεξάγεται μετ’ εμποδίων.


http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244

----------


## mojiro

> Όπως έγινε γνωστό, η αστυνομία προχώρησε στην προσαγωγή δύο ανήλικων κοριτσιών, εξετάζοντας τη συμμετοχή τους σε επεισόδια. Η κίνηση των οχημάτων στο κέντρο της πόλης διεξάγεται μετ’ εμποδίων.
> 
> 
> http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244


ξέρω ένα νηπιαγωγείο που είναι τίγκα στις μολότοφ...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Τι σκ@τά, εσύ το υπερηφανευόσουν ότι ψηφίζεις ΛΑΟΣ, ότι θα φας τους Τούρκους, θα πάρουμε την Πόλη και άλλα τέτοια φαιδρά!!!


Κι έλεγα ποιον μου θυμίζει  :: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QF2zXDwJs-w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3N14fQSIbw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oq5mj9Mr9NE

----------


## mojiro

> Ενώ την ώρα που με λοστούς, ξύλα, πέτρες, οι κουκουλοφόροι επιδίδονται σε βανδαλισμούς, πετώντας και *δυναμιτάκια* ή χειροβομβίδες κρότου-λάμψης, ισχυρές αστυνομικές δυνάμεις «παρακολουθούν» την κατάσταση, χωρίς να παρεμβαίνουν έχοντας κάνει μόνο χρήση δακρυγόνων.


ποιάααααστε τους έχουν στράκα-στρούκες

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Όπως έγινε γνωστό, η αστυνομία προχώρησε στην προσαγωγή δύο ανήλικων κοριτσιών, εξετάζοντας τη συμμετοχή τους σε επεισόδια. Η κίνηση των οχημάτων στο κέντρο της πόλης διεξάγεται μετ’ εμποδίων.
> 
> ...


Και 17χρονες να ήταν, ανήλικες θεωρούνται.

----------


## bedazzled

Αλήθεια, ποιός θυμάται τις φωτιές του 2007... α ρε Έλληνα, και τα τωρινά θα τα ξεχάσεις πολύ γρήγορα...

----------


## bedazzled

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244

----------


## sv1emi

Έμαθα στην ζωή μου ένα πράγμα, από όσα ακούω να μην πιστεύω τίποτα, και από όσα βλέπω να πιστεύω τα μισά.
Παρόλο όμως που δεν ήμουν μπροστά, θα δεχτώ ότι ο σ****μπατσος σκότωσε εν ψυχρώ, και αναίτια τον πιτσιρικά. Και λοιπόν?? Αυτό τι σημαίνει??
Ο μπάτσος να πάει φυλακή , να τον χώσουν τόσο βαθιά, που να μην δει ξανά το φως της ημέρας .
Η, αν αυτό κάνει κάποιους από εσάς να νιώσουν καλύτερα, ας επαναφέρουν και την θανατική ποινή αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
Τίποτα από όλα αυτά που γίνονται τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν δικαιολογείται
Ούτε οι καταστροφές 
Ούτε οι κλοπές 
Ούτε οι βιαιοπραγίες εναντίον απλών πολιτών ανεξαρτήτου ηλικίας και φύλου, γιατί ναι έγιναν και τέτοια .
ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ.
Συνεχίστε αυτό που κάνετε.
Συνεχίστε να νομίζετε μέσα στην παραζάλη σας ότι έχετε λαϊκό ερισμα, ότι έχετε την υποστήριξη του κόσμου.
Έρχεται όμως η ώρα που θα πάρει ο κόσμος στα χέρια του τα καδρόνια και τις μολότοφ, και τότε, θα τα νιώσετε στο δικό σας πετσί.
Θα δείτε τι δικες σας περιούσιες να καταστρέφονται.
Τα αυτοκίνητα σας καμένα στην μέση του δρόμου, ναι αυτά τα αυτοκίνητα, τα αγορασμένα με τα δάνεια που σας πνίγουν, που φοράνε τις γ****ες αλουμινένιες ζάντες, ναι ρε αυτές που για να τις βάλετε γ*****τε το όριο τις κάρτας σας. 
Και τέλος, θα δείτε τους δικούς σας ανθρώπους με ανοιγμένα κεφάλια γιατί ήταν αρκετά άτυχοι ώστε να εγκλωβιστούν στο κέντρο, και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, είχαν και την ατυχή ιδέα να προσπαθήσουν να διαφύγουν. 
Και όταν έρθει αυτή η ώρα, θέλω να είμαι εκεί, να βλέπω όλους εσάς τους αγωνιστές της κο******δας να σκούζετε σαν τα ποντίκια ζητώντας βοήθεια από τους μπάτσους.

ΥΓ. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάποιους από εδώ (θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια άτομα εδώ μέσα)
ήθελα απλά να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου και μόνο εδώ μπορούσα.

----------


## papashark

> ΥΓ. Δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάποιους από εδώ (θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια άτομα εδώ μέσα)
> ήθελα απλά να τα βγάλω από μέσα μου και μόνο εδώ μπορούσα.


Xέσε μέσα, δυστηχώς υπάρχουν τέτοιοι εδώ μέσα...

----------


## commando

ολες οι γνωμες ειναι σεβαστες εστω κ απο αμοιβαδα σε ποστ,αυτο σημαινει οτι κατι τρωει ολους σαυτη την ιστορια βεβαια αν το κατηγοριοποιησω θα ειμαι το κακο κομαντο ο δημαγωγος κλπ.
Δε με νοιαζει ξερεις γιατι?Γιατι εχω ευθυνη,ειμαι κ εγω στο καναπε κ την Κυριακη ουτε κανεις συγγενης μου πηγε να αφησει ενα κερι στο μερος που εκτελεστηκε ο newbie,ενα παιδι που μπορει καποτε να εκανε λινκ εδω μεσα..το σκεφτηκε κανεις?
Ειμαι και εγω ενοχος φιλε ραδιοερασιτεχνη γιατι εβαλα τα λινκ κ το DR μου πανω απο την τιμη μου.
Δεν ειμαι δειλος,ωχαδερφιστης οπως αλλοι 8 μυρια.
Να σου πω ομως ενα μυστικο?Κανεις απο εδω μεσα δεν εχει ενοχες,διοτι υπαρχει ενα μικροβιο που λεγεται σταρχιδισμος κ δημιουργει κατακλυση.
Χαιρομαι φιλε ραδιοερασιτεχνη που σπανια μιλας γιατι σπανια αξιζει εδω περα,δεν ξερω ποιο αρθρο του συνταγματος πρεπει να καταλυσουμε για να το αλλαξουμε αυτο  ::  
Παντως θα μου λειψετε στην κηδεια του θαθελα ναχα παρεα ατομα με IQ

----------


## pkent79

Και αυτοί που θα πάνε στην κηδεία θα το ήθελαν, αλλά τελικά θα έχουν εσένα.  ::

----------


## SCOOBY

Ρε commandoulh Που ανάθεμα αν ξέρεις η έχεις υπηρετήσει ποτέ σε ειδικές δυνάμεις η αν πηγαίνεις στο Μ πεύκο για ψάρεμα σε διαβάζω προσεκτικά στα ποστ περι στρατού. Άσε στην άκρη τον Λιακόπουλο και αυτά που διαβάζεις και δες την πραγματικότητα!
1) Πιό στρατό αναφέρεις και τι να κάνει σε ένα πουλημένο κράτος???να παέι τους αναρχικούς να καθαρίσουν τουαλέτες η στην λάτζα? Που μαθαίνουν στην ευελπίδων??????

2)Η αστυνομία ξέρει να βγάζει όπλα μόνο σε γνωστούς-άγνωστους(παιδάκια,παπάκια,συνταξιούχους), γιατί κάτι νονούς της νύχτας και τους απατεώνες κάνει πλάτες και τους προστατεύει!Κάθονται η αλοδαποί και κάνου πλιάτσικο στα μαγαζιά του κόσμου και δεν τους μαζεύουν γιατί στοιχίζει 3000€ η απέλαση ενώ πέρνουν μίζα εκατομμύρια € απο τις βίζες? που θα έπρεπε να τους βαράνε αστυνομικοί και αναρχικοί παρέα?

3)Πιο DEFCON 3 αναφέρεις εδω στην ζημπάμπουε των βαλκανίων?να χάσει την κυβέρνηση και το χρήμα ο μπούλης και ο κάθε μπούλης??

και που είσαι οσο για τα αναρχάκια να μην τα σέρνει η κνε η πασπ και τα σχετικά και τα φανατίζουν να τρέχουν για τα συμφέροντα καθενός σαν τα αρνια γιατί περι μ@@@ς πρόκειται και όπως είπαν εμείς τα πληρόνουμε και μένουμε πάντα τριτοκοσμικοί


ΥΓ: Για να μάθεις γιατί τα λέω αυτά έχω κατι χρόνια στις ειδικές δυνάμεις και ευτυχώς έχω παρετηθεί. Και όσο για τις πορείες βολές και τα σχετικά που αναφέρεις επειδή δεν πρέπει όντως να ξέρεις αν θα σε βάλω να πάρεις σε ερπιν (όπως λες) τα σχολεία τα άλματα και της πορείες μου φτάνεις απο τον πειραιά στα εξάρχεια! Και που είσαι να αλλάξω το scooby με Rambo 10!!!!

----------


## bedazzled

Καλώς ή κακώς, δεν χρειάζεται μεγάλο IQ για να πας σε μια κηδεία...

@commando
Αρχίζω να συμμερίζομαι την σκέψη του Neuro, ότι δηλαδή ανοίγεις threads μόνο και μόνο για να δημιουργήσεις εντυπώσεις.
Το' χεις μαμήσει στα edit, έχεις βάλει και το flame icon και στοιχηματίζω ότι γουστάρεις τρελλά που ασχολούμαστε όλοι.  :: 


```
Last edited by commando on Tue Dec 09, 2008 0:56:16, edited 8 times in total.
```

@SCOOBY
Δεν θέλω να γίνω κακός, αλλά θέλει πολύ gym ακόμα ο Mr. "commando" για να κάνει έρπινγκ ή κάμψεις.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SCOOBY

> @SCOOBY
> Δεν θέλω να γίνω κακός, αλλά θέλει πολύ gym ακόμα ο Mr. "commando" για να κάνει έρπινγκ ή κάμψεις.


I know that  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> @SCOOBY
> Δεν θέλω να γίνω κακός, αλλά θέλει πολύ gym ακόμα ο Mr. "commando" για να κάνει έρπινγκ ή κάμψεις.   
> 
> 
> I know that


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Scooby εχεις δικιο και εμενα εχει κλονιστει η πιστη μου κ σε κρατος κ στρατο κ τραγοπαπαοικονομια,μετα βιας κρατιεμαι να παραδωσω και τον μπερε μου πανω απο την ταφοπλακα του μικρου που κατεληξε διπλα στο συμμαθητη μου Καλτεζα οπως πριν 23 χρονια,απλα αν κρατιεμαι ειναι και για την ιδεολογια των κομαντος,που δεν ειναι της τουαλετας.
Θελετε να παραιτηθω και απο δω να ησυχασετε να σας παραδωσω στην ψευδαισθηση της ευδαιμονιας του κρατους,της θρησκειας,του ευρω της κλικας Πειραια κ των αλλων?
Δεν μπορω εδωσα το λογο μου σε 2-3 ατομα αν αυριο ανακαλεσουν παραιτουμαι εξαλλου ειμαι ενοχος εχεις δικιο μονο που τοπα παραπανω αν δεις.Τhanks για την σπανια παρεμβαση.
Ps στειλε μου το ονομα σου να σε βαλω στο facebook

----------


## bedazzled

> της κλικας Πειραια


Καλά στα χώνει ο papashark τελικά.  ::   ::

----------


## john70

Ρε σι commando ,

Πόσα θες να μάς τρελάνεις ? Πές μας πώς κάνεις πλάκα , τόσο διαταραγμένη προσωπηκότητα δεν είναι ούτε ο acoul , σε τέτοιες λούπες δεν πευτει ούτε ο Enaon . Τελικά ποία είναι η κατάσταση Defcon , που χαρακτηρίζει την συνοχή των λεγομένων σου ?

Πάψε τουλάχιστον να ταυτίζεις την οσφιοκαμψία που διακατέχει την συνοχή του λόγου σου με ιδεολογία !

Τελικά είσαι μυαλοφυγόδικός σίγουρα !

----------


## SCOOBY

> Scooby εχεις δικιο και εμενα εχει κλονιστει η πιστη μου κ σε κρατος κ στρατο κ τραγοπαπαοικονομια,μετα βιας κρατιεμαι να παραδωσω και τον μπερε μου πανω απο την ταφοπλακα του μικρου που κατεληξε διπλα στο συμμαθητη μου Καλτεζα οπως πριν 23 χρονια,απλα αν κρατιεμαι ειναι και για την ιδεολογια των κομαντος,που δεν ειναι της τουαλετας.
> Θελετε να παραιτηθω και απο δω να ησυχασετε να σας παραδωσω στην ψευδαισθηση της ευδαιμονιας του κρατους,της θρησκειας,του ευρω της κλικας Πειραια κ των αλλων?
> Δεν μπορω εδωσα το λογο μου σε 2-3 ατομα αν αυριο ανακαλεσουν παραιτουμαι εξαλλου ειμαι ενοχος εχεις δικιο μονο που τοπα παραπανω αν δεις.Τhanks για την σπανια παρεμβαση.
> Ps στειλε μου το ονομα σου να σε βαλω στο facebook


Δεν είμαι σε κλίκα 
θέλω να μου κάνεις ένα ποστ το απολυτήριο του στρατού να δω που έχεις υπηρετήσει και ποιον πράσινο μπερέ μου λες. Για να μου φύγει η ιδέα
ποιά ιδεολογία "τρώμε φίδια και γ@@@@@ αρκούδες με άσφαιρα?
Ευχαρίστως αλλα δεν έχω ρουφιάνοbook

----------


## spirosco

save commando  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Τελικά είσαι μυαλοφυγόδικός σίγουρα !


Ρε έλεος... Μπαχαχαχα  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _6435.html

Μακελέψανε και τον καπιτάλα τον Βενιζέλο... σεβασμός στους νεκρούς σου λέει μετά... άντε τσολιάδες μου, η Ακρόπολη έμεινε !!

----------


## vector

καλά Χριστούγεννα ραγιάδες!!

----------


## Johny

εγω παλι τα βρισκω ολα λογικα..το γιατι σπασανε τα μαγαζια κλπ κλπ..δεν λεω σωστο δεν ειναι..αλλα χτυπησανε εκει που ποναει...
το μονο που ριχνω κριμα ειναι που δεν καψανε τη ΓΑΔΑ ... παντα παω και δουλευω τους μπατσους κ τους κοροιδευω( οταν δεν εχω αμαξι μαζι γιατι αλλιως με παει να μη με κοψουν καμια κληση  ::  ) οταν βλεπς το σκατοβλαχο που ηρθε αθηνα να μου το παιξει αστυνομικος κ τραμπουκος... κριμα που δεν φαγανε κ κανεναν μπατσο αυτεσ τις μερες...προτιμουσα να ακουω κηδειες μπατσων παρα σπασμενα μαγαζια του κοσμακη....

----------


## python

Οταν άρχισε η πορεια....

Και αναρωτόμαστε γιατι...... (κάνουν σωστα τη δουλεια τους....... φασσίστες....)

----------


## vector

> κριμα που δεν φαγανε κ κανεναν μπατσο αυτεσ τις μερες...προτιμουσα να ακουω κηδειες μπατσων παρα σπασμενα μαγαζια του κοσμακη....


δεν δολοφονούν τους δικούς τους

----------


## nvak

> Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η ιστορία, στο τέλος θα δούμε και τον στρατό για να μαζέψει τα οργισμένα αυτά παιδάκια, και θα ακούμε μετά τους ίδιους που επικροτούσαν τις σημερινές καταστροφές, να βρίζουν την χούντα που θα έχουμε μεθαύριο...


+++++
Όταν δεν υπάρχει δημοκρατική συνείδηση, όταν δεν είμαστε σε θέση να διαφυλάξουμε την δημοκρατία μας, όταν για ψύλου πήδημα κλείνουμε δρόμους και καίμε, όταν δεν υπολογίζουμε την ζωή του συμπολίτη μας, κάτι σαν αυτό που αναφέρει ο Πάνος μας περιμένει.
Έχει χαθεί το μέτρο. 
Φανταστείτε την χώρα μας σε μία μεγάλη οικονομική κρίση, φανταστείτε την σε μία μεγάλη καταστροφή. 
Θα σφάξουμε ο ένας τον άλλο. 
Με την παιδεία των καταλήψεων, δέν κτίζεις το μέλλον. 
Φτιάχνεις ειδικούς φρουρούς, φοιτητές, μαθητές, οπαδούς που είναι χειρότεροι απο τους κατσικοκλέφτες του 1800.  ::

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή η ιστορία, στο τέλος θα δούμε και τον στρατό για να μαζέψει τα οργισμένα αυτά παιδάκια, και θα ακούμε μετά τους ίδιους που επικροτούσαν τις σημερινές καταστροφές, να βρίζουν την χούντα που θα έχουμε μεθαύριο...
> 
> 
> +++++
> Όταν δεν υπάρχει δημοκρατική συνείδηση, όταν δεν είμαστε σε θέση να διαφυλάξουμε την δημοκρατία μας, όταν για ψύλου πήδημα κλείνουμε δρόμους και καίμε, όταν δεν υπολογίζουμε την ζωή του συμπολίτη μας, κάτι σαν αυτό που αναφέρει ο Πάνος μας περιμένει.
> Έχει χαθεί το μέτρο. 
> Φανταστείτε την χώρα μας σε μία μεγάλη οικονομική κρίση, φανταστείτε την σε μία μεγάλη καταστροφή. 
> ...



Άμα γίνει κάτι τέτειο, που για εκεί το πάνε, φοβάνε 2ο κόμμα το Σύριζα...! ε και??

Λυπάμε αλλα κ εγώ δεν θα επιτρέψω προσωπικά σαν Νίκος θα κατέβω στο δρόμο και όποιος σταθεί μπροστά μου, ενοείται πως θα έχει πρόβλημα.
Αμα θέλουν κάποιοι να ρίξουν τη Δημοκρατία χωρίς λόγο, θα πεθάνουν. Απλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## papashark

Αμα πάμε εκεί δεν θα έχουν σημασία τα κόμματα...

----------


## freenet

ακόμα ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό....Από την πορεία της Κυριακής,λίγες ώρες μετά την δολοφονία του Αλέξανδρου Γρηγορόπουλου, του Αλέξη...

Αυτά προς γνώση και συμμόρφωση των μπατσόφιλων και των ειρηνόφιλων νοικοκυραίων. Ευτυχώς τα παιδιά τους δεν τους ακολουθούν στο βάθος του καναπέ και βγαίνουν στο δρόμο να διεκδικήσουν αυτό που χρόνια τώρα τους στερούν. 
"Τις ημέρες εκείνες έκαναν σύναξη μυστική τα παιδιά και λάβανε την
απόφαση, επειδή τα κακά μαντάτα πλήθαιναν στην πρωτεύουσα, να
βγουν έξω σε δρόμους και σε πλατείες, με το μόνο πράγμα που τους
είχε απομείνει: μια παλάμη τόπο κάτω από τ’ ανοιχτό πουκάμισο, με
τις μαύρες τρίχες και το σταυρουδάκι του ήλιου. Όπου είχε κράτος
κι εξουσία η Άνοιξη."

----------


## vector

προσοχή γιατι ξεθάρεψαν οι μπάτσοι,πολύ περισσότερο απο χτές

----------


## ice

παιδες να βγουμε να διαδηλωσουμε αλλα ΕΙΡΗΝΙΚΑ και οχι να κανουμε πλιατσικο 

BTW τα δικα τους αμαξια τα σπανε ? ή αμα καποιος του σπασει το αμαξι με δικαιολογια την δολοφονια οποιοδηποτε θα του πει και μπραβο απο πανω??

μετα μου λενε ειμαστε πολιτισμενοι ανθρωποι . Ημαρτον

----------


## freenet

> προσοχή γιατι ξεθάρεψαν οι μπάτσοι,πολύ περισσότερο απο χτές



Δεν ξεθάρρεψαν περισσότερο από όσο είχαν ξεθαρρέψει τις πρώτες ώρες. Η επιχειρησιακή τους επιλογή να αφήσουν την εκτόνωση να εκδηλωθεί και να ανακινήσουν τα ανακλαστικά των νοικοκυραίων έχει απο χτες μεταβληθεί σε επίθεση και πιθανόν σήμερα ύστερα από την αναμενόμενη πολιτική κάλυψη που επιζητά η εξουσία, να δούμε και χειρότερη συμπεριφορά και τακτική.
Χτες στις καταλήψεις είχε ακουστεί μέσα στις συνελεύσεις ότι συζητήθηκε το ενδεχόμενο να κηρυχθεί κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης με ανάκληση άρθρων του συντάγματος. Στο πρώτο άκουσμα μέσα στις καταλήψεις αυτό δημιουργούσε εντυπώσεις αλλά όσο περνούσε η ώρα, όλο και περισσότεροι αντιλαμβανόμασταν ότι αυτό που περιγράφεται θεωρητικά ως μερική κατάλυση του συντάγματος μέσω της κήρυξης κατάστασης εκτάκτου ανάγκης, συνέβαινε στο κέντρο με πρώτη εφαρμογή όχι την εκτέλεση του Αλέξη αλλά μέρες και μήνες και χρόνια πριν με την ανάδειξη των δυνάμεων καταστολης σε μπάτσους και δικαστές μαζί (πραίτωρες κατά το λεγόμενο). Αυτό λοιπόν είναι κατάσταση εκτάκτου ανάγκης αλλά κάποια κινήματα όπως το φοιτητικό πέρισυ το βίωσαν κιόλας, ενώ οι εφησυχασμένοι και γαλήνιοι πολίτες απλά και στο άκουσμα πανικοβλήθηκαν. Ουσιαστικά σας είπαν ότι θα κηρύξουμε μια χούντα για μερικές μέρες θα σκληρύνουμε τη στάση μας έναντι των διαδηλωτών και των εξεγερμένων και έπειτα επιστροφή στην "ομαλότητα". Αυτό που δεν σας είπαν είναι ότι εδώ και χρόνια η χούντα κυκλοφορεί πάνω από τα κεφάλια σας, σκοτώνει τα παιδιά σας με σφαίρες μπάτσων, καταστέλλει κινητοποιήσεις, ποινικοποιεί αγώνες, καταδικάζει αγωνιστές και συκοφαντεί τους εξεγερμένους....Μερικοί χρειάζονται ορισμούς άλλοι όμως αρκούνται στην αναγνώριση της πραγματικότητας....

----------


## vector

δεν εχεις άδικο,εμένα μου περνάει απ το μυαλό οτι απο την αρχή(Σάββατο) ήταν στημένα ολα...για να δούμε πόσο στα μαλακά θα πέσει και ο γ***μπατσος....

----------


## B52

> προσοχή γιατι ξεθάρεψαν οι μπάτσοι,πολύ περισσότερο απο χτές


Τι να προσεξουμε ρε ? δεν ντρεπεστε λιγο λεω γω ? και μονο που γραφετε τετοια εδω μεσα ειναι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!!!! 
Ας ειχες ενα μαγαζακι και να σου ειχε φυγει ο κολος να το φτιαξεις και να ερχοταν ο καθε μ*****ς με αφορμη και διακαιολογια τον θανατο του μικρου και να στο καταστρεφει και να μην αφηνει τιποτα ορθιο θα σου ελεγα μετα τι θα εγραφες για ολα αυτα τα τσ******α....

Αιντε απο δω μας τα εχετε πρηξει εδω μεσα 10 σελιδες.....

----------


## freenet

> Τι να προσεξουμε ρε ? δεν ντρεπεστε λιγο λεω γω ? και μονο που γραφετε τετοια εδω μεσα ειναι ΝΤΡΟΠΗ!!!!! 
> Ας ειχες ενα μαγαζακι και να σου ειχε φυγει ο κολος να το φτιαξεις και να ερχοταν ο καθε μ*****ς με αφορμη και διακαιολογια τον θανατο του μικρου και να στο καταστρεφει και να μην αφηνει τιποτα ορθιο θα σου ελεγα μετα τι θα εγραφες για ολα αυτα τα τσ******α....
> 
> Αιντε απο δω μας τα εχετε πρηξει εδω μεσα 10 σελιδες.....


αν σας ενοχλεί μην τα διαβάζετε και αν σας ενοχλεί πολύ η παρουσία απόψεων πέρα από τις καθεστωτικές τότε έχετε τα μέσα να μας πετάξετε εκτός...Και μην φοβάσαι κανείς δεν θα σε κατηγορήσει για λογοκρισία αρκεί όλοι σας να γράφετε τα ίδια και τα ίδια...

----------


## vector

σου ειπα εγω να κατέβεις κατω να τα σπασεις?8έλω να κατέβω αθήνα μαζί με μα8ητές δασκάλους πανεπιστημιακους να δηλώσω τη παρουσία μου,και να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου για το πως καταντήσατε το κόσμο εσείς οι 40ρηδες...
και ο κόσμος εχει κάθε λόγο να προσέχει και να φοβάται τους μπάτσους,τις πλαστικές σφαίρες,τα καπνογόνα που σκάνε πάνω στους άσχετους
γιατι φέρνετε αυτο το κλιμα στο φορουμ?τσίπα δεν εχετε?..ουρτ ρε!

----------


## vector

έχει γεμίσει το φόρουμ φασίστες και σκ..ά,και όποιος έχει αντίθετη γνώμη ειναι αλητης..Ντροπή σας

----------


## B52

> σου ειπα εγω να κατέβεις κατω να τα σπασεις?8έλω να κατέβω αθήνα μαζί με μα8ητές δασκάλους πανεπιστημιακους να δηλώσω τη παρουσία μου,και να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου για το πως καταντήσατε το κόσμο εσείς οι 40ρηδες...
> και ο κόσμος εχει κάθε λόγο να προσέχει και να φοβάται τους μπάτσους,τις πλαστικές σφαίρες,τα καπνογόνα που σκάνε πάνω στους άσχετους
> γιατι φέρνετε αυτο το κλιμα στο φορουμ?τσίπα δεν εχετε?..ουρτ ρε!


Εμεις οι 40αριδες συνεχισαμε να δουλευουμε και να προσπαθουμε κατι παραπανω με ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ και οχι καθισμενοι στις καφετεριες και μια ζωη και στα Πανεπιστιμια αιωνοιοι φοιτητες περιμενοντας να παρουμε πτυχιο και να μας ταιζει ο μπαμπας..... 
Η μουτζουρα δεν ειναι ντροπη φιλαρακι αιντε καντε και κανα μεροκαμματο και μην περιμενε ολοι να γινεται διευθηνταδες.....  ::

----------


## acoul

από τότε που βγήκε το πληκτρολόγιο χάθηκαν τα έργα και η ποίηση ... ίσως και η υπογραφή του john70 να μην είναι και τόσο άκυρη τελικά ...

η αποχή από τα πεζοδρόμια και τις ταράτσες βλάπτει σοβαρά την υγεία !!

@B52: δεν ζεις για να δουλεύεις, δουλεύεις για να ζεις !!σκοπός, μέσον, μορφή, περιεχόμενο, Μπρεχτ και τα συναφή ...

----------


## vector

μη νομίζεις και εγώ δουλεύω,σπουδάζω,και τα βγάζω πέρα με το τίποτα.σε σένα δουλευω ρε και με εχεις στα μαυρα,χωρις ασφάλεια και με απολυεις οταν σου καβλωσει...και ο μπαμπάς μου δεν με ταίζει,στο μαγαζάκι του κατεβαίνω τα Σάββατα για κανα ψευτοχαρτζιλίκι...
σου μοιάζω για τύπος που κοπροσκυλιάζω στις καφετεριες?νομίζεις οι καφετέριες είναι αδειες αυτες τις μέρες?
νομίζεις οτι τα γήπεδα ειναι άδεια αυτες τις μερες?
για σας ρε φωνάζουν και τρώνε ξύλο οι πιτσιρικάδες,για σας που κάνατε το κόσμο μπουρδέλο με τον ωχαδερφισμο σας,με την κονομα,το βόλεμα και το αγιος ο θεος...εσείς θα πρεπε να είστε κατω και να φωνάζετε που σας σκοτώνουν τα παιδια...
απλα μη μας λετε και μα.....ς απο πανω...

----------


## JB172

Παρακαλώ όπως στα post σας να μην ρίχνεται προσωπικές βολές.
Μπορείτε να αντιπαραθέτετε τις απόψεις σας, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
Ωραία και τα γαλλικά, αλλά να έχουμε και ένα μέτρο εκατέρωθεν.

----------


## Mixos

Καταρχήν λυπάμαι πολύ που σκοτώθηκε έτσι άδικα ένα παιδί. 
Όμως πόσοι αστυνομικοί και πόσοι αθώοι άνθρωποι έχουν σκοτωθεί από «αντιεξουσιαστές» χωρίς να γίνει τίποτα. Πόσοι έχουν τραυματιστεί;
Φυσικά όλα αυτά τα γεγονότα είναι κατακριτέα και ένα λάθος δεν διορθώνεται με ένα άλλο λάθος.

----------


## B52

> @B52: δεν ζεις για να δουλεύεις, δουλεύεις για να ζεις !!σκοπός, μέσον, μορφή, περιεχόμενο, Μπρεχτ και τα συναφή ...


Ασε ρε Αλεξανδρε ας μιλησει κανεις αλλος για δουλεια... ασε λεμε....

----------


## fengi1

> Όμως πόσοι αστυνομικοί και πόσοι αθώοι άνθρωποι έχουν σκοτωθεί από «αντιεξουσιαστές» χωρίς να γίνει τίποτα.


μα τι λες τωρα !!! Πες μας εναν.

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> σου ειπα εγω να κατέβεις κατω να τα σπασεις?8έλω να κατέβω αθήνα μαζί με μα8ητές δασκάλους πανεπιστημιακους να δηλώσω τη παρουσία μου,και να εκφράσω τη λύπη μου για το πως καταντήσατε το κόσμο εσείς οι 40ρηδες...
> και ο κόσμος εχει κάθε λόγο να προσέχει και να φοβάται τους μπάτσους,τις πλαστικές σφαίρες,τα καπνογόνα που σκάνε πάνω στους άσχετους
> γιατι φέρνετε αυτο το κλιμα στο φορουμ?τσίπα δεν εχετε?..ουρτ ρε!
> 
> 
> Εμεις οι 40αριδες συνεχισαμε να δουλευουμε και να προσπαθουμε κατι παραπανω με ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ και οχι καθισμενοι στις καφετεριες και μια ζωη και στα Πανεπιστιμια αιωνοιοι φοιτητες περιμενοντας να παρουμε πτυχιο και να μας ταιζει ο μπαμπας..... 
> Η μουτζουρα δεν ειναι ντροπη φιλαρακι αιντε καντε και κανα μεροκαμματο και μην περιμενε ολοι να γινεται διευθηνταδες.....


Αμα είσαι αγράμματος, και δεν γουσταρες τα γράμματα, δικο σου πρόβλημα, άσε τα κομπλεξικα στην άκρη, αν ήταν αυτος ο γιό σου, τι θα έλεγες?? 
Α ναι ξέχασα μακρια απο τα Εξάρχεια!!! Ουστ απο εδώ!!! πήρες την εταιρία του μπαμπά και μιλάς σαρανταχρωνε εργαζόμενε!!!! 


Πισω απο τα pc , προσβάλετε νεκρούς , και κάνετε προσωπικες επιθέσεις!! και σε 20 χρόνια μικροτερο σου!!! Δεν ντρ'επεσε?? Προσεχε γιατι το κόμπλεξ θα το περάσεις και στα παιδιά σοθν και θα είναι εις βάρος σου.



*(ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! δεν σε ξέρω, αλλα δεν μας ξέρεις, πολύ εύκολα μπορώ να πώ διάφορα για εσένα και για οποιον άλλον εδω μέσα, κάτι που κάνεις εσύ ο ίδιος!!!!!!!!!!! και λές πως είσαι και 40!!!! ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ )*

----------


## acoul

πόσοι μετανάστες καθημερινά πεθαίνουν και υπό ποιες συνθήκες και δεν ανοίγει μύτη; πόσοι καθημερινά πεθαίνουν από την άθλια λειτουργία της δημόσιας υγείας και δεν ανοίγει μύτη; πόσοι συνταξιούχοι ξεχασμένοι και παρατημένοι από το κοινωνικό σύστημα μαραζώνουν και πεθαίνουν καθημερινά μέσα στην εγκατάλειψη και δεν ανοίγει μύτη; τα παιδιά που μεγαλώνουν μέσα στην εγκατάλειψη, και αποξένωση σε μια απάνθρωπη κοινωνία χωρίς ιδανικά, πρότυπα και προοπτικές και δεν ανοίγει μύτη ...

για το θεαθήναι η ξαφνική έξαρση κοινωνικής ευαισθησίας σε μορφή γηπέδου με τα media να καθοδηγούν τα κοπάδια με μεγάλα τύμπανα και τους προβοκάτορες να ολοκληρώνουν το λόγο ύπαρξής τους ... κάπου μέσα σε όλα αυτά υπάρχει και η ψυχή, αλλά για να γυρίσει ο ήλιος θέλει δουλειά πολύ κατά τον ποιητή!

----------


## B52

> Αμα είσαι αγράμματος, και δεν γουσταρες τα γράμματα, δικο σου πρόβλημα, άσε τα κομπλεξικα στην άκρη, αν ήταν αυτος ο γιό σου, τι θα έλεγες?? 
> Α ναι ξέχασα μακρια απο τα Εξάρχεια!!! Ουστ απο εδώ!!! πήρες την εταιρία του μπαμπά και μιλάς σαρανταχρωνε εργαζόμενε!!!! 
> 
> 
> Πισω απο τα pc , προσβάλετε νεκρούς , και κάνετε προσωπικες επιθέσεις!! και σε 20 χρόνια μικροτερο σου!!! Δεν ντρ'επεσε?? Προσεχε γιατι το κόμπλεξ θα το περάσεις και στα παιδιά σοθν και θα είναι εις βάρος σου.
> 
> 
> 
> *(ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! δεν σε ξέρω, αλλα δεν μας ξέρεις, πολύ εύκολα μπορώ να διάφορα για εσένα και για οποιον άλλον εδω μέσα και λές πως είσαι 40!!!! )*


Σε παρακαλω μπορεις να μου δειξεις που ακριβως εγραψα οτι χαιρομαι για το θανατο του μικρου ? και ειμαι 40 και εχω και παιδι. 
Αναφερομαι ΜΟΝΟ στις καφροτητες και το πλιατσικο, ειπα εγω να μην υπαρξει τιμωρια για τον συγκεκριμενο αστυνομικο ? νομιζεις οτι δεν εχω φαει ξυλο αδικα απο μπατσους ? νομιζεις οτι γεννηθηκα 40 ?

----------


## freenet

> Εμεις οι 40αριδες συνεχισαμε να δουλευουμε και να προσπαθουμε κατι παραπανω με ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ και οχι καθισμενοι στις καφετεριες και μια ζωη και στα Πανεπιστιμια αιωνοιοι φοιτητες περιμενοντας να παρουμε πτυχιο και να μας ταιζει ο μπαμπας..... 
> Η μουτζουρα δεν ειναι ντροπη φιλαρακι αιντε καντε και κανα μεροκαμματο και μην περιμενε ολοι να γινεται διευθηνταδες.....


Εμείς που δεν γίναμε 40αρηδες αλλά είμαστε ακόμα στη δεκαετία των 20 και βλέπουμε ένα κόσμο που προσπαθεί να επιβιώσει με 700 ευρώ και μαύρη εργασία και ανασφάλιστη και απολυεται και δεν έχει τίποτα να έχει περίθαλψη ακόμα και γαζες στα νοσοκομεία, που προσπαθεί να σπουδάσει σε ένα δημόσιο πανεπιστήμιο που συνεχώς το υποβαθμίζει η εξουσία, το απαξιώνει και το συρρικνώνει προς χάριν των ιδιωτικών, που κατακτά τη γνώση και αποδέχεται τον εκβιασμό του "τόσα δίνω θα δουλεύεις υπερωρίες και μαύρα κι αν σου αρέσει". Αυτή η γενιά που αποδεδειγμένα θα έχει χειρότερα ασφαλιστικά δικαιώματα απο σένα 40 αρη που η γενιά σου που κυβερνάει κράτησε το προνόμιο (το ονόμασε ώριμο δικαίωμα) και μετέθεσε το βάρος στους επόμενους, που έχει να δώσει 28 δισ για τις τράπεζες αλλά μόνο 500 εκατομμύρια για τους κολασμένους αυτού του κόσμου, που σκύβει το κεφάλι σε κάθε μπάτσο που είναι αστυνόμος και δικαστής για να παίζει μπάλα με τα κεφάλια της, που διεκδικεί και αντιμετωπίζει την απαξίωση και την ήττα, που απεργεί και κηρύσσεται παράνομος ο αγώνας της, που αναγκάζεται να ταπεινώνεται στα γραφεία πολιτευτάδων και υπουργών, που βλέπει τον πακτωλό χρημάτων από τις αγωροπωλησίες της δημόσιας γης, που της καίνε τα δάση και φυτρώνουν βίλες, που αθωώνει τους βασανιστές των μεταναστών και των φοιτητών, που βλέπει το μελίστα να κυκλοφορεί έξω που ακούει την αστυνομία να τιμωρεί με εξάμηνη αργία τους βασανιστές του κύπριου φοιτητή, που τη φλομώνουν στα καρκινογόνα αέρια....
Θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω ακόμα πολύ, αλλά τελικά το ερώτημα είναι ένα όσα κι αν πω ακόμα. 
Αυτά τα παιδιά που είναι έξω και πολεμάνε για ένα μέλλον που τους το έχετε στερήσει, πολεμάνε για έναν κόσμο με οράματα και αξίες, που δεν σκύβουν το κεφάλι στους μπάτσους και ρίχνουν κλωτσιά στο καλάμι της εξουσίας, αυτά τα παιδιά τόσο εύκολα τα καταδικάζετε? Τόσο εύκολα τους κολλάτε την ταμπέλα του αλήτη? 
Συλλογική Μνήμη εχουμε και ιστορία διαβάσαμε και μάθαμε ότι τους παππούδες μας τους κατηγόρησαν για κατσικοκλέφτες, για συμμορίτες, για προδότες,αυτούς που πολεμήσανε για την ελευθερία, τους στείλανε στα ξερονήσια και τους βασανίσανε στα κελιά της ασφάλειας. Μάθαμε λοιπόν ότι αυτοί ήταν οι αλήτες, τα παράσιτα, οι εγκληματίες, λέτε να μας πειράξει που λέτε το ίδιο και για τα εγγόνια τους?

----------


## B52

> Αυτά τα παιδιά που είναι έξω και πολεμάνε.........


Κοιτα εγω μιλαω γι'αυτα τα παιδια.... 

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=16123

τωρα αν αυτα τα παιδια πολεμανε για ολα τα πανω που αναφερεις παω πασο... 

OVER & OUT.

----------


## Neuro

> Παρακαλώ όπως στα post σας να μην ρίχνεται προσωπικές βολές.
> Μπορείτε να αντιπαραθέτετε τις απόψεις σας, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
> Ωραία και τα γαλλικά, αλλά να έχουμε και ένα μέτρο εκατέρωθεν.


Το επαναλαμβάνω γιατί μερικοί συνεχίζεται να το αγνοείται.

----------


## vector

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> Αυτά τα παιδιά που είναι έξω και πολεμάνε.........
> 
> 
> Κοιτα εγω μιλαω γι'αυτα τα παιδια.... 
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=16123


εγω πάντως μιλάω για αυτά τα παιδιά

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Παρακαλώ όπως στα post σας να μην ρίχνεται προσωπικές βολές.
> Μπορείτε να αντιπαραθέτετε τις απόψεις σας, αλλά μέχρι εκεί.
> Ωραία και τα γαλλικά, αλλά να έχουμε και ένα μέτρο εκατέρωθεν.
> 
> 
> Το επαναλαμβάνω γιατί μερικοί συνεχίζεται να το αγνοείται.


ίσως να πρέπει να κρατηθεί το φόρουμ κλειστό για τρεις μέρες όπως τα σχολεία σε ένδειξη πένθους και συμπαράστασης ... μόνο καλό θα μας κάνει --> LOCKED !!

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> Αυτά τα παιδιά που είναι έξω και πολεμάνε.........
> 
> 
> Κοιτα εγω μιλαω γι'αυτα τα παιδια.... 
> 
> http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=16123
> 
> ...


Καμμια σχεση. Στην αναμπουμπουλα ο κλεφτης χαιρεται. Και θα βρεθουν και αυτοι που θα κανουν το πλιατσικο.
Αλλα μου μοιαζει αδιανοητο ο "αναρχικος" που πεταει πετρες και μολοτωφ *να εχει τατοχρονα στην μασχαλη και την οθονη* που απωλοτριωσε απο το Πλαισιο ή την καρεκλα.

----------


## commando

> Δεν είμαι σε κλίκα
> θέλω να μου κάνεις ένα ποστ το απολυτήριο του στρατού να δω που έχεις υπηρετήσει και ποιον πράσινο μπερέ μου λες. Για να μου φύγει η ιδέα
> ποιά ιδεολογία "τρώμε φίδια και γ@@@@@ αρκούδες με άσφαιρα?
> Ευχαρίστως αλλα δεν έχω ρουφιάνοbook


To παιρνω πισω κυριε "συναδελφε"μαλλον εσυ εισαι ασχετιλα γιατι δεν λεει το απολυτηριο που υπηρετησες αλλα το πιστοποιητικο τυπου Α οποτε απαξιω απο τουδε να εχω καμμια συνδιαλλαγη μαζι σου.Και ντροπη σου να με αμφισβητεις.Μπες παλι στο καβουκι που ησουν τοσα χρονια.
Αφηστε και τα βρισιδια και πιαστε τα σανιδια αν ειστε θαρραλεοι enough αυτο εχω να πω,εχουν καει οι μοντς να βαζουν λογοκρισια χαχα.
Η κηδεια του μικρου στις 3.00 στο νεκροταφειο Π.Φαληρου σημερα.Ναι στα Νοτια Προαστεια.

----------


## antoniosk

Το οτι καποιοι κλεβουν ή καταστρεφουν ξενη περιουσια δεν σσημαινει οτι καλα εκανε ο μπατσος και σκοτωσε το παιδι.

Το οτι τιποτα δεν θα πληρωσει για την δολοφονια ειναι σιγουρο, οπως εχει γινει μεχρη τωρα για ολες τις δολοφονιες πολιτων απο μπατσους.

Και αυτος ειναι ο λογος για την οργη των πολιτων και τα σπανε. Δικιο-αδικο, ειμαστε σε μια χωρα που η "εξουσια" εχει το ατιμωρητο για οτι και να κανει.......

Απο την αλλη να σου καινε το μαγαζι-αυτοκινητο κλπ, ειναι ασχημο και δεν συνχωρειται, ειναι αδικο......

Αλλα πως ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι οι προτεργατες των καψιματων και ολων των αδικων ενεργειων δεν ειναι μπατσοι με πολιτικα??? Καθολου απιθανο σεναριο και απο την δικη μας ιστορια πολυ πιθανον.

Τελικα κανεις απο αυτους που εχουν πραξει αδικιματα δεν θα πληρωσει, μονο το παιδι που δολοφονηθηκε. Ποιο παιδι θα ειναι το επομενο που θα δολοφονηθει απο μπατσο.............................

----------


## fengi1

Περυσι εγινε ντορος για το καρτελ στο γαλα με τα σουπερ μαρκετ και τις γαλακτοβιομηχανιες. Μπηκαν προστιμα. Πληρωσε κανεις τιποτα ? Ακουσατε τιποτα ? Μειωθηκε η τιμη στο γαλα μηπως ; Μηπως αυξηθηκε ;
Tον τελευταιο καιρο μια πρακτικη των αναρχικων ειναι ντου στα σουπερ μαρκετ και να μοιραζουν προιοντα στις λαικες στον κοσμο , ο οποιος τα δεχεται.
Αυτο δεν ειναι παρανομη πραξη ; Τι λετε για αυτο ;

----------


## commando

> Αυτο δεν ειναι παρανομη πραξη ; Τι λετε για αυτο ;


Aμα ειναι ας βγει ο εισαγγελεας να κανει μηνυση στη γιαγια στο ΚΑΠΗ που πηρε τις μπανανες απο τους κουκουλοφορους που τις μοιρασανε για αποδοχη προιοντων εγκληματος.
Πως και δεν επιασε κανεις την γιαγια?Αρα ....

----------


## B52

Tωρα "εδεσε" το γλυκο.... 

-Ο Αλέξης Κούγιας ανέλαβε την υπεράσπιση των δύο ειδικών φρουρών.

μυριστικε χρημα το λαμογιο και βγηκε απο τη τρυπα του....  ::  

http://www.zougla.gr/index.php

----------


## JB172

Πάρτε και μία άλλη άποψη.

http://mauro-probato.blogspot.com/2008/ ... -post.html

----------


## Neuro

> ίσως να πρέπει να κρατηθεί το φόρουμ κλειστό για τρεις μέρες όπως τα σχολεία σε ένδειξη πένθους και συμπαράστασης ... μόνο καλό θα μας κάνει --> LOCKED !!


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω, όχι μόνο το forum αλλά όλη η χώρα να έβαζε λουκέτο και όχι μόνο για 3 μέρες αλλά για πολύ περισσότερο. Όχι 2000 με πέτρες, καδρόνια και μολότοφ αλλά 5-6 εκατομμύρια με πένθος στο μανίκι σε όλες τις πόλεις. Αυτό είναι επανάσταση, όχι ο βανδαλισμός και η βία.

----------


## vector

> Πάρτε και μία άλλη άποψη.
> 
> http://mauro-probato.blogspot.com/2008/ ... -post.html





> Αφήστε τους να κάνουν ο,τι θέλουν. Αποσύρετε την αστυνομία από τους δρόμους και τα πανεπιστήμια, διαβρώστε το κίνημα βάζοντας προβοκάτορες έτοιμους για τα πάντα, και αφήστε τους διαδηλωτές για καμμιά βδομάδα, να σπάνε καταστήματα, να καίνε αυτοκίνητα και να δημιουργούν χαμό στους δρόμους.
> Τότε, με την κοινή γνώμη στο πλευρό σας, ο ήχος των σειρήνων των ασθενοφόρων θα πνίξει τις σειρήνες της αστυνομίας και των καραμπινιέρων.

----------


## commando

Ολες οι τραπεζες που καηκαν χτες σημερα αυξανουν την χρηματιστηριακη τους αξια αν δειτε.....καλα το χρηματιστηριο πως και τους ξεφυγε λολ

----------


## SCOOBY

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SCOOBY
> 
> Δεν είμαι σε κλίκα
> θέλω να μου κάνεις ένα ποστ το απολυτήριο του στρατού να δω που έχεις υπηρετήσει και ποιον πράσινο μπερέ μου λες. Για να μου φύγει η ιδέα
> ποιά ιδεολογία "τρώμε φίδια και γ@@@@@ αρκούδες με άσφαιρα?
> Ευχαρίστως αλλα δεν έχω ρουφιάνοbook
> 
> 
> To παιρνω πισω κυριε "συναδελφε"μαλλον εσυ εισαι ασχετιλα γιατι δεν λεει το απολυτηριο που υπηρετησες αλλα το πιστοποιητικο τυπου Α οποτε απαξιω απο τουδε να εχω καμμια συνδιαλλαγη μαζι σου.Και ντροπη σου να με αμφισβητεις.Μπες παλι στο καβουκι που ησουν τοσα χρονια.
> ...


επειδή εκανες το φανταράκι εκεί οπως και πολλοι ανθρωποι εδώ μέσα για να εχουν καποια μόρια μπας και μπουν στο δημόδιο και για κανένα αλλο λόγο και επειδη είμαι άσχετος πάρε να έχεις μερικά για να το ράψεις, και όχι δική μου αλλά δική σου ντροπή και επιτέλους άσε την κομμαντομαγκιά σαν κάτι φανταράκια 18χρονα που πουλάνε μούρη στις γκόμενες!!!!!  ::   ::  Οτι είσαι, είσαι για την πάρτη σου και όχι για διαφήμηση που κάνεις στον εαυτό σου!!!!!

----------


## Valis

Εντάξει το καταλάβαμε ο ένας είναι πιο στρατόκαβλος από τον άλλο.

Αν ήσασταν στο ίδιο τραπέζι θα πυροβολούσατε και ο ένας τον άλλο; Αυτά σας μάθανε ρε στο στρατο; Αν ναι σκατά εκπαίδευση πήρε και ο ένας σκατά εκπαίδευση πήρε και ο άλλος.

Τελειώσατε τώρα; ή να φέρω και κανένα κάδο;

----------


## thalexan

> Τελειώσατε τώρα; ή να φέρω και κανένα κάδο;


Δε φέρνεις καλύτερα κανένα στρέμμα LCDs κατά δω!...

----------


## freenet

> Όλοι λένε τ’ορμητικό ρέμα βίαιο.
> Μα την κοίτη του ποταμού που το κρατάει
> Κανείς δεν τη λέει βίαιη.
> 
> Η καταιγίδα που λυγίζει τις σημύδες
> Θεωρείται βίαιη.
> Καλά. Και η καταιγίδα που λυγίζει
> Την πλάτη των εργατών στους δρόμους;
> 
> Μπέρτολτ Μπρεχτ.


αφιερωμένο σε όσους νομίζουν ότι η απάντηση στην εκτέλεση του Αλέξη θα δοθεί με γαρύφαλλα στους μπάτσους...

----------


## cdthelw

scooby ηρέμησε , βγάλε της jpg που φαίνεται το όνομά σου (εκτός εάν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα με τα στοιχεία σου) .
Δηλ αυτό που βλέπω είναι η διαίρεση των ανθρώπων και πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί , μέμφεσθε την αστυνομία αλλά πώς θα λειτουργήσει η κοινωνία με τους νόμους της ζούγκλας ? Η θα γίνουμε far west ο καθένας με τα όπλα του να προστατεύσει την περιουσία του . Αλλά το χειρότερο είναι ότι πιστεύεται ότι όλη αυτή η βία είναι δικαιολογημένη για το χαμό του αθώου . 
Εάν νομίζεται ότι φταίει η κυβέρνηση στις επόμενες εκλογές μην ψηφίζετε τον Μπούλη , δηλ πιο ακριβώς είναι το μέτρο δολοφονήθηκε κάποιος αθώος και πρέπει να καταλύσουμε κάθε έννοια έννομης τάξης ?
Λειτουργούμε όπως οι αγράμματοι μαύροι στο LA με τον ξυλοδαρμό του μαύρου , αυτή είναι η παιδεία μας ?
Δηλ για τα παιδιά που έπαθαν ηλεκτροπληξία στο φυλάκιο τι έγινε ? είναι μ@λάκες αυτοί γιατί υπηρετούσαν την πατρίδα και τους άξιζε να πεθάνουν γιατί υπηρετούσαν το κατεστημένο ενώ ο μικρός θα γινόταν Einstein και έσωζε την Ελλάδα απο την φτώχεια ? Προσπαθώ να βρώ μέτρο σύγκρισης αλλά δεν μπορώ .
Συλλυπητήρια ξανά και ζητώ απο όλους να ηρεμήσετε , αποδοκιμάστε κάθε πράξη βίας απο οποιαδήποτε πλευρά . 

Επίσης υπάρχει ατιμωρησία για τους αστυνομικούς γιατί το κράτος δεν τους θέλει ευνουχισμένους , είναι άδικο αλλά πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποια λύση και για αυτό .

P.S απο αυτά που βλέπω πρέπει να έκανες 5ετούς στους καταδρομείς , η κάποιου είδους ΕΜΘ , δεν γνωρίζω εάν λειτουργούσε την περίοδο εκείνη ο θεσμός του ΕΠΟΠ .

----------


## Valis

> αφιερωμένο σε όσους νομίζουν ότι η απάντηση στην εκτέλεση του Αλέξη θα δοθεί με γαρύφαλλα στους μπάτσους...


Μπουρδολογίες...

----------


## SCOOBY

> Εντάξει το καταλάβαμε ο ένας είναι πιο στρατόκαβλος από τον άλλο.
> 
> Αν ήσασταν στο ίδιο τραπέζι θα πυροβολούσατε και ο ένας τον άλλο; Αυτά σας μάθανε ρε στο στρατο; Αν ναι σκατά εκπαίδευση πήρε και ο ένας σκατά εκπαίδευση πήρε και ο άλλος.
> 
> Τελειώσατε τώρα; ή να φέρω και κανένα κάδο;


ασχετε δεν το επαιξα στρατόκ@@λος όπως λες διάβασε και πιο πάνω άλλον προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω απο την στρατοκα@λιαση του  ::  
απλά του υπενθυμίζω ότι έχουν υπηρετήσει και άλλοι οχι μονο αυτός!!!!!
να κοιτας ολα τα ποστ και μετά πες την γνώμη σου
φιλιά στον σκύλο

----------


## SCOOBY

> P.S απο αυτά που βλέπω πρέπει να έκανες 5ετούς στους καταδρομείς , η κάποιου είδους ΕΜΘ , δεν γνωρίζω εάν λειτουργούσε την περίοδο εκείνη ο θεσμός του ΕΠΟΠ .


Σωστά 
όσο για αυτά που λες αυτό προσπαθώ να δώσω στον κομμαντουλη να καταλάβει αλλα δεν!!!!

----------


## papashark

> Όλοι λένε τ’ορμητικό ρέμα βίαιο.
> Μα την κοίτη του ποταμού που το κρατάει
> Κανείς δεν τη λέει βίαιη.
> 
> Η καταιγίδα που λυγίζει τις σημύδες
> Θεωρείται βίαιη.
> Καλά. Και η καταιγίδα που λυγίζει
> Την πλάτη των εργατών στους δρόμους;
> 
> ...


Aλλά πως θα δωθεί Αλέξανδρε ?

Με μολότοφ, πέτρες και καδρόνια ?

Μπορείς να μου δώσεις σε παρακαλώ τον ορισμός της λέξης φασισμός ?

----------


## vector

8a σου απαντησω εγω,στη 1η σελιδα τογραψες



> Με λίγα λόγια καλά να τα πάθει για μένα....

----------


## fengi1

Για να μη μπλεκουμε τα πραγματα. Οτι συμβαινει τωρα στο συνταγμα καμμια σχεση με τα χτεσινα. 
Τωρα ειναι μαθητες και δασκαλοι. Δεν εχει πεσει ουτε μια μολοτωφ.
Οι δυναμεις των ΜΑΤ ενεργουν σαν να κανουν εκπεδευση. Εχουν ευκολο αντιπαλο σημερα.
Οι γνωστοι αγνωστοι δεν εχουν κανει την εμφανιση τους. Που να βρισκονται αραγε ;

----------


## vector

στα κατα τόπους αστυνομικά τμήματα,ανασυντάσονται και 8α ξαναβγούν

----------


## pathfinder

> Για να μη μπλεκουμε τα πραγματα. Οτι συμβαινει τωρα στο συνταγμα καμμια σχεση με τα χτεσινα. 
> Τωρα ειναι μαθητες και δασκαλοι. Δεν εχει πεσει ουτε μια μολοτωφ.
> Οι γνωστοι αγνωστοι δεν εχουν κανει την εμφανιση τους. Που να βρισκονται αραγε ;



Κοιμούνται και προετοιμάζοντια για το ιδιο χάλι σημερα το βράδυ!

----------


## fengi1

Λες και ειναι μια καλοστημενη παρασταση για καμερες και το θεαθηναι.
Ας ευχηθουμε μην ξεσπασουν στους μαθητες και στους εκπαδευτικους μονο.

----------


## ice

ασ ευχηθουμε μην ξανασπασουν μαγαζια και ξαναγινουν επεισοδια 

(ειναι τελικα απο πια μερια το βλεπεις)

----------


## JollyRoger

> Post subject: Συλληπητηρια για νεο δολοφονημενο ανηλικο μετα τον Καλτεζα.





> Post subject: Η εκτελεση του 15χρονου οπως την βλεπει το ελευθερο AWMN





> Post subject: Η εκτελεση του 15χρονου διαλυει κρατος .Πλιατσικο+(defcon 3)





> Post subject: Η εκτελεση του 15χρονου διελυσε το κρατος (defcon 3)





> Post subject: Η εκτελεση του 15χρονου διαλυει κρατος.ΠΦαληρο η κηδεια(3μμ)





αυτό δε λέγεται "εκμετάλλευση δυσάρεστου γεγονότος, για προσωπική προβολή(-παιχνίδι)" όπως θα έκανε ο κάθε ξεφτιλοπολιτικός; ή το κάθε ξεφτιλο-κανάλι που κερδοφορεί χρησιμοποιόντας το πρόβλημα κάποιου άλλου?!

----------


## papashark

> Λες και ειναι μια καλοστημενη παρασταση για καμερες και το θεαθηναι.
> Ας ευχηθουμε μην ξεσπασουν στους μαθητες και στους εκπαδευτικους μονο.


Oι νεαροί που πέταγαν πέτρες στο σύνταγμα που βλέπω εδώ και καμιά ώρα στο σύνταγμα τι είναι ?

Αυτοί που έσπαγαν τα μάρμαρα με βαριοπούλες πριν από κανα 2 ωρο πάλι στο σύνταγμα τι είναι ?

----------


## papashark

> 8a σου απαντησω εγω,στη 1η σελιδα τογραψες
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια καλά να τα πάθει για μένα....


Ναι το έγραψα και το εννοούσα υπό τον όρο ότι ήταν αναρχικός και ο αστυνομικός τον βάρεσε σε άμυνα. Τελικά τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι όμως.

Για σένα λοιπόν είναι φασισμός οι απόψεις μου, πάει η ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών και απόψεων...

Περιμένω τον Αλέξανδρο να μου πει τι είνια γι' αυτόν ο φασισμός  ::

----------


## fengi1

Πανο μαθητες ειναι. Καμμια σχεση με τους γνωστους των εξαρχιων.
Αυτοι οι 400 - 500 ποσοι ειναι , προφανως θα κανουν την εμφανιση τους αργοτερα και μαζι τους θα αναμειχθουν και τα παιδια και θα γινουν περισσοτεροι.
Απορω πως οι "ειδικοι αναλυτες" της οθονης δε μπορουν να το ξεχωρισουν.
Μαθητες και μια βαριοπουλα που ειχε καποιος μαζι του να σπασουν λιγα μαρμαρα . Ουτε μια μολοτωφ δεν ειχαν μαζι τους.

----------


## vector

> Ναι το έγραψα και το εννοούσα υπό τον όρο ότι ήταν αναρχικός και ο αστυνομικός τον βάρεσε σε άμυνα. Τελικά τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι όμως.


Δεν ειναι έτσι,ομως αμέσως ετρεξες να στρώσεις μια συγκεκριμενη κατάσταση στο φορουμ!!!γιαυτο εχεις να πεις κατι η 8α το κανεις γαργαρα




> Για σένα λοιπόν είναι φασισμός οι απόψεις μου


λαθος κανεις,για μένα φασιστικες ειναι οι απόψεις σου...




> πάει η ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών και απόψεων...


οπως και το να παραποιείς τα λεγόμενα των αλλονών για τα δικά σου συμφέροντα....

εχεις να απαντησεις κατι γιαυτα που σουπα η 8α αρχισεις τις αρλουμπες για μια φορά ακόμα????






> πάει η ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών και απόψεων...


αυτο παλι τι παπαρια ηταν που πεταξες?μια ζωη ακουω τις παπαρδολογιες σου στα φορουμ,σε αφησα να τα λες, σου ειπα ποτε βουλωστο η σκασε?σου απαντουσα παντα...
μια ζωη ιδιος ησουνα.σε μάθαμε πια καημεεενεε.....

----------


## papashark

> Αναφερόμενη στα επεισόδια και τις καταστροφές των τελευταίων τριών ημερών στη χώρα, η κ. Παπαρήγα τόνισε: «Δεν δικαιολογούμε καμία τέτοια μορφή πάλης και ούτε ταυτίζουμε τον σκληρό πυρήνα των κουκουλοφόρων με νέες ιδιοτυπες μορφές κινήματος».
> 
> «Ο ηγετικός σκληρός πυρήνας της συγκρότησης των κουκουλοφόρων πάει μακριά, έχει προκύψει μέσα από τους κόλπους της κρατικής εξουσίας, και επί ΠΑΣΟΚ και επί Ν.Δ.», δήλωσε χαρακτηριστικά.
> 
> Στο στόχαστρο της κ. Παπαρήγα εκτός από τις κυβερνήσεις ΝΔ και ΠΑΣΟΚ βρέθηκε και η ηγεσία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ την οποία κάλεσε να σταματήσει να χαϊδεύει τα αυτιά των κουκουλοφόρων, «βλέποντας μπροστά του την κάλπη, ψήφους, καρέκλα, μαξιλάρια, δεν ξέρω τι», όπως χαρακτηριστικά ανέφερε. 
> 
> Τέλος, ερωτηθείσα αν πιστεύει ότι τα επεισόδια είναι υποκινούμενα, η γ.γ. του ΚΚΕ κατέληξε: «*Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι η δολοφονία του παιδιού έγινε προσχεδιασμένα. Όμως υπάρχει ετοιμότητα και επαγρύπνηση μιας σειράς ειδικών κύκλων να αξιοποιούν γεγονότα που ωριμάζουν ή μπορούν να συμβούν ανά πάσα στιγμή*».


Κοίτα που το ΚΚΕ δείχνει σημάδια οριμότητας κάποιες φορές, και δεν επενδύει στα καμένα....

----------


## Vigor

> Οι γνωστοι αγνωστοι δεν εχουν κανει την εμφανιση τους. Που να βρισκονται αραγε ;


Γεμίζουν τα μπουκάλια των μολότωφ...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Ναι το έγραψα και το εννοούσα υπό τον όρο ότι ήταν αναρχικός και ο αστυνομικός τον βάρεσε σε άμυνα. Τελικά τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι όμως.
> 
> 
> Δεν ειναι έτσι,ομως αμέσως ετρεξες να στρώσεις μια συγκεκριμενη κατάσταση στο φορουμ!!!γιαυτο εχεις να πεις κατι η 8α το κανεις γαργαρα


Εκανα λάθος, είναι προφανώς. Το έγραψα, τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι όπως περίμενα/πίστευα/ήλπιζα αν θες. 

Το ίδιο το θέμα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό, ένας μπάτσος έσπασε και ένα χοντροειδέστατη μακακία και καθάρισε (κατά λάθος πιθανών εφόσον είναι εξωστρακισμός) ένα πιτσιρίκι, χωρίς το "κατά λάθος" να τον δικαιολογεί γιατί δεν έπρεπε από ότι ακούγετε να είχε τραβήξει όπλο από την αρχή. Βέβαια να σου πω ότι τους αυτόπτες μάρτυρες δεν τους πολυπιστεύω, έχω μάθει να είμαι ιδιαιτέρως κριτικώς σε αυτά που βλέπω και ακούω.




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Για σένα λοιπόν είναι φασισμός οι απόψεις μου
> 
> 
> λαθος κανεις,για μένα φασιστικες ειναι οι απόψεις σου...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δεν θα κάτσω να συζητήσω για το αν οι απόψεις μου είναι φασιστικές ή όχι όπως λες, αλλά όταν οι απόψεις δεν εφαρμόζονται, τότε δεν θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω την ελευθερία να έχω ότι άποψει θέλω, να πιστεύω ότι γουστάρω και να το εκφράζω, αφού σε κανένα τρόπο η έκφραση δεν περιορίζει την ελευθερία του άλλου.

Αρλούμπες εδω όμως λες εσύ, που στο κάλεσμα στην βία του Αλέξανδρου (freenet), εσύ προσπαθείς να κάνεις συμψηφισμούς.

Αρλούμπα είναι να προσπαθείς να βάλεις στην ζυγαριά τις απόψεις με τις πράξεις, αρλούμπα είναι να βάζεις στην ζυγαριά την άποψη που εσένα δεν σου αρέσει με την βία !

----------


## vector

8α σου απαντησω αφου μου απαντησεις εσυ σαυτο που ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΓΑΡΓΑΡΑ



> Δεν ειναι έτσι,ομως αμέσως ετρεξες να στρώσεις μια συγκεκριμενη κατάσταση στο φορουμ!!!γιαυτο εχεις να πεις κατι η 8α το κανεις γαργαρα

----------


## papashark

> 8α σου απαντησω αφου μου απαντησεις εσυ σαυτο που ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΓΑΡΓΑΡΑ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> Δεν ειναι έτσι,ομως αμέσως ετρεξες να στρώσεις μια συγκεκριμενη κατάσταση στο φορουμ!!!γιαυτο εχεις να πεις κατι η 8α το κανεις γαργαρα


Συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση πήγε να στώσει ο commando προσπαθώντας να επιβεβαιώσει το γνωμικό ότι όλοι οι στρατόκαβλοι είναι και άμυαλοι.

Εγώ απάντησα την άποψη μου, και θα την ξαναπώ όποτε ξαναγίνει κάτι ανάλογο. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν είναι τόσο πρόβατα ώστε από 2-3 μηνύματα που έγραψε ο εκάστοτε καραγκιόζης (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς), διαμορφώνεται μια κατάσταση. Τώρα αν είναι τόσο πρόβατα, ε τι να τους κάνω ? μπεεεεε ?

Κατάσταση στρώνετε όταν βλέπεις τους τα τσογλάνια και τα φασιστόμουτρα των εξαρχείων καίνε, σπάνε, πετροβολούν. Οι ίδιοι οι α-μακάκες στρώνουν μόνοι τους την κατάσταση.

Αν αύριο μπουν τα τανκς για να ελένξουν μια τέτοια κατάσταση (όχι ότι πρόκειτε να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο για 2-3.000 αλήτες), δεν θα φταίει η κυβέρνηση, τα τσογλάνια θα φταίνε. Και αν ακόμα είναι παιχνίδι της κυβέρνησης να τους αφήσει να τα δυαλίσουν όλα για να πάρει ακόμα σκληρότερα μέτρα, πάλι οι ίδιοι αλήτες θα φταίνε, γιατί έσωσαν το δικαίωμα στην εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση. 

Διαμαρτυρία υπάρχει με πολλούς τρόπους. Τράβα να δεις τι σημαίνει απεργία στην Ιαπωνία, τράβα να δεις πως απεργούν και πως διαμαρτύρονται στις Σκαδιναβικές χώρες, και μετά έλα να μου πεις αν τους βαράει εκείνους κανείς....

----------


## antoniosk

> Τράβα να δεις τι σημαίνει απεργία στην Ιαπωνία, τράβα να δεις πως απεργούν και πως διαμαρτύρονται στις Σκαδιναβικές χώρες, και μετά έλα να μου πεις αν τους βαράει εκείνους κανείς....


Εχεις δει απεργια στην Ιαπωνια??? Λοποον εκει η σκεψη της απεγιας ειναι παραπτωμα. Η δε αστυνομια εκει εχει κατι γλομπ και βαραει για τα καλα. Αλλα δεν δολοφονει...

Η δικια μας αστυνομια δολοφονει τον κορμο και λεμε για εξοτρακισμους και αλλες μπουρδες, στο τελος θα μας πουνε οτι ο νεαρος πηγε και επεσε πανω στην τροχια της σφαιρας...... 

Οσο για φασιστες, μαλλον απο την μερια των μπατσων θα πρεπει να κοιταξεις

----------


## fengi1

> Τράβα να δεις τι σημαίνει απεργία στην Ιαπωνία, τράβα να δεις πως απεργούν και πως διαμαρτύρονται στις Σκαδιναβικές χώρες, και μετά έλα να μου πεις αν τους βαράει εκείνους κανείς....


Στην Ιαπωνια αν κατηγοτηθει υπουργος οτι εφαγε κρατικα κοντυλια κανει χαρακηρι. Δεν παει καν σπιτι του να συνεχισει να απολαμβανει τα κλεμενα.
Στις σκανδιναβικες χωρεις ο πρωθυπουργος παει λαικη με το καροτσακι. Δεν χρειαζονται 2000 χωροφυλακες να φυλανε - κανουν τα ψωνια σε υπουργους, βουλευτες,- δημοσιογραφους γραμματεις και φαρισαιους.
Μη συγκρινεις ανομοια πραγματα.

----------


## vector

> Συγκεκριμένη κατάσταση πήγε να στώσει ο commando προσπαθώντας να επιβεβαιώσει το γνωμικό ότι όλοι οι στρατόκαβλοι είναι και άμυαλοι.


 ενω εσύ δεν στρώνεις καταστασεις....πλακα μας κανεις???




> Εγώ απάντησα την άποψη μου, και θα την ξαναπώ όποτε ξαναγίνει κάτι ανάλογο. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι δεν είναι τόσο πρόβατα ώστε από 2-3 μηνύματα που έγραψε ο εκάστοτε καραγκιόζης (και εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς), διαμορφώνεται μια κατάσταση. Τώρα αν είναι τόσο πρόβατα, ε τι να τους κάνω ? μπεεεεε ?


εδω κάνεις χειροτερα....
(θυμάσαι καποτε που spamares ανεξελενκτα για να ανεβουν τα post count σου???)




> Κατάσταση στρώνετε όταν βλέπεις τους τα τσογλάνια και τα φασιστόμουτρα των εξαρχείων καίνε, σπάνε, πετροβολούν. Οι ίδιοι οι α-μακάκες στρώνουν μόνοι τους την κατάσταση.


για τους ασφαλίτες που παρακινούν πολλα επεισόδια εχεις να πεις κατι? 




> Αν αύριο μπουν τα τανκς για να ελένξουν μια τέτοια κατάσταση


είμαι σίγουρος 8α γουστάρεις τετοιες καταστάσεις...




> Διαμαρτυρία υπάρχει με πολλούς τρόπους. Τράβα να δεις τι σημαίνει απεργία στην Ιαπωνία, τράβα να δεις πως απεργούν και πως διαμαρτύρονται στις Σκαδιναβικές χώρες, και μετά έλα να μου πεις αν τους βαράει εκείνους κανείς....


στην ιαπωνία ηταν που αυτοκτόνησε ο υπουργος που ξεσκεπαστηκαν οι ρεμούλες του???εδω ειναι βαλκάνια ομως...

----------


## bedazzled

> εγω παλι τα βρισκω ολα λογικα..το γιατι σπασανε τα μαγαζια κλπ κλπ..δεν λεω σωστο δεν ειναι..αλλα χτυπησανε εκει που ποναει...
> το μονο που ριχνω κριμα ειναι που δεν καψανε τη ΓΑΔΑ ... *παντα παω και δουλευω τους μπατσους κ τους κοροιδευω( οταν δεν εχω αμαξι μαζι γιατι αλλιως με παει να μη με κοψουν καμια κληση  )* οταν βλεπς το σκατοβλαχο που ηρθε αθηνα να μου το παιξει αστυνομικος κ τραμπουκος... κριμα που δεν φαγανε κ κανεναν μπατσο αυτεσ τις μερες...προτιμουσα να ακουω κηδειες μπατσων παρα σπασμενα μαγαζια του κοσμακη....


Κλασικός Ελληνάρας βλαχόμαγκας...  ::   :: 




> To παιρνω πισω κυριε "συναδελφε"μαλλον εσυ εισαι ασχετιλα γιατι δεν λεει το απολυτηριο που υπηρετησες αλλα το πιστοποιητικο τυπου Α οποτε απαξιω απο τουδε να εχω καμμια συνδιαλλαγη μαζι σου.Και ντροπη σου να με αμφισβητεις.Μπες παλι στο καβουκι που ησουν τοσα χρονια.
> Αφηστε και τα βρισιδια και πιαστε τα σανιδια αν ειστε θαρραλεοι enough αυτο εχω να πω


Μ' αρέσει που είσαι και πρώην μπάτσος κιόλας... Γιωργάκη ξέρεις τι ακούστηκε για τον Κορκονέα; Ότι την είχε δει ράμπο γ@μιάς κι έτσι, μια απ' τα ίδια με εσένα δηλαδή.  :: 

Ευτυχώς που κόπηκες στα ψυχολογικά τεστ και σε πετάξανε έξω, θα θρηνούσαμε και κανέναν άλλον.  ::   ::   :: 




> αφιερωμένο σε όσους νομίζουν ότι η απάντηση στην εκτέλεση του Αλέξη θα δοθεί με γαρύφαλλα στους μπάτσους...


Κι εγώ θα σου αφιέρωνα την φωτό από κουκουλοφόρο που δίνει λουλούδι σε μπάτσο, αλλά δεν την βρίσκω τώρα..

ΥΓ: Στην Ιαπωνία έχουν και FTTH από την περασμένη ... *χιλιετία* (1999), εδώ ένα έρμο VDSL2 FTTN δίκτυο δεν μπορούμε να στήσουμε ακόμα, τα καλόπαιδα θα είχαν κάψει όλα τα miniDSLAMs στους δρόμους.  ::

----------


## badge

Είπαμε να σταματήσουν οι προσωπικές αντεγκλήσεις και επιθέσεις, αλλά μάλλον έχει ηχώ εδώ μέσα  :: 

Πάμε άλλη μια φορά λοιπόν.

----------


## fengi1

Βρε Νικο ποια κολοπαιδια ;
Γενηθηκαν κολοπαιδα ; ποιος τα εκανε ετσι ; Ποιος φταιει ;
Μη μου πεις οι γονεις τους. Αυτοι που πρεπει να δουλευουν δυο δουλειες και να λειπουν απο την οικογενεια 20 ωρες την μερα για να τα βγαλουν περα και να πληρωνουν τα φροντιστηρια της δωρεαν παιδειας.
Ο εκπαιδευτικος των 900 ευρω μηπως ;
Αστο, δεν ειναι ετσι απλα.

----------


## bedazzled

> Βρε Νικο ποια κολοπαιδια ;
> Γενηθηκαν κολοπαιδα ; ποιος τα εκανε ετσι ; Ποιος φταιει ;
> Μη μου πεις οι γονεις τους. Αυτοι που πρεπει να δουλευουν δυο δουλειες και να λειπουν απο την οικογενεια 20 ωρες την μερα για να τα βγαλουν περα και να πληρωνουν τα φροντιστηρια της δωρεαν παιδειας.
> Ο εκπαιδευτικος των 900 ευρω μηπως ;
> Αστο, δεν ειναι ετσι απλα.


Δεν έγραψα πουθενά κωλόπαιδα.

Πάντως άμα θέλετε να γίνουμε Ιαπωνία, είναι πάρα πολύ απλό -> μια πυρηνική α λα Χιροσίμα και τέλος. Να μην κουράζονται τα παιδιά με τις μολότωφ...  :: 

ΥΓ:
http://www.naomiklein.org/shock-doctrine
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Shock_Doctrine

----------


## fengi1

Οκ . Λαθος το ειδα το καλοπαιδα, sorry.
Παντως με αυτο που γινεται τωρα εξω απο το νεκροταφειο θελω ν ακουσω αυτους που δικαιολογουν την σταση της αστυνομιας να μας που τι δουλεια εχουν διμοιριες ΜΑΤ εκει να ριχνουν δακρυγονα στον κοσμο στο νεκροταφειο; Τι γκαφα ηταν και αυτη !!!

----------


## B52

> Οκ . Λαθος το ειδα το καλοπαιδα, sorry.
> Παντως με αυτο που γινεται τωρα εξω απο το νεκροταφειο θελω ν ακουσω αυτους που δικαιολογουν την σταση της αστυνομιας να μας που τι δουλεια εχουν διμοιριες ΜΑΤ εκει να ριχνουν δακρυγονα στον κοσμο στο νεκροταφειο; Τι γκαφα ηταν και αυτη !!!


Βρε τα μισα ακουτε και βλεπετε.... με το που τελειωσε η νεκρωσιμη ακολουθια αρχισαν να σπανε καταστηματα και αυτοκινητα και την Τ.Πειραιως και οτι αλλο δεν τους αρεσε γυρω γυρω, παλι η αστυνομια φταιει ?

----------


## fengi1

Βλεπω οτι δειχνει το ελικοπτερο του ΣΚΑΙ ζωντανα. Δεν ειδα αυτα που λες. Αν ηθελαν να εκτονωθει η κατασταση δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει αστυνομικος σε αποσταση χιλιομετρων απ οεκει ουτε για δειγμα. Και το ξαναλεω δεν προκειται για τους γνωστους αγνωστους. Αυτοι ακομα δεν εχουν κανει την εμφανισή τους.

----------


## B52

Την εκαναν την εμφανιση τους στη Πατησιων.... αρχιζουν τα βραδυνα "ψωνια" παλι...  ::

----------


## bedazzled

Μετά τον Βενιζέλο, δείτε και αυτό.  ::

----------


## B52

> Μετά τον Βενιζέλο, δείτε και αυτό.


περαστικα τους.....

----------


## JB172

> Μετά τον Βενιζέλο, δείτε και αυτό.


Ελεος.  ::  
Τα έχουμε ισοπεδώσει όλα.... 
ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ.
Οταν η λογική σταματά....

----------


## JollyRoger

πάντως η φώτο δεν δείχνει να σπανε το χαμόγελο, αλλά έξω απο το χαμόγελο...

----------


## JB172

Ισως έχεις δίκιο ίσως και άδικο.
Ο τύπος πίσω από τον 2ο που φοράει κράνος ίσως κάτι προσπαθεί να κάνει.
Φωτιά έχει πάρει πάνω δεξιά στην γιρλάντα; Μπορεί και να είναι από αδέσποτη μολότωφ.
Ολα είναι πιθανά και απίθανα...

----------


## Mixos

> πάντως η φώτο δεν δείχνει να σπανε το χαμόγελο, αλλά έξω απο το χαμόγελο...


 Και η φωτιά τι είναι? Μην τους δικαιολογείς....

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν δικαιολογώ... απλά λέω οτι απο τη φώτο δεν βγαίνει το συμπέρασμα που γράφει ο "τρωκτικός"...

----------


## Mixos

Καλα τώρα τι ψάχνεις κι εσύ...  ::

----------


## JS

Χαιρετώ τους παλιόφιλους (και μη)  :: 

Θέλω να μοιραστώ μια ριζοσπαστική (όχι του ΚΚΕ) άποψη (νομίζω).

1. Αρχικά βγάζω απ' έξω τους κουκουλοφόρους που σπάνε βιτρίνες και παρενοχλούν πολίτες απο την συζήτηση λέγοντας οτι θέλω να τους δω με μια σφαίρα στον κρόταφο. Και πιστεύω οτι είναι ΟΛΟΙ υποκινούμενοι απο το κράτος/παρακράτος. --> Πάνο...για εσένα πάει αυτό  :: 
2. Επίσης βγάζω απ' έξω ΟΛΟΥΣ τους αστυνομικούς (άντε.. +/- 1%) οι οποίοι -ως κάθε Έλλην- επιδυκνύουν αλαζονική συμπεριφορά στους κατώτερούς τους πολίτες. Δεν φταίνε αυτοί...κανείς δεν τους μόρφωσε.
3. Τέλος, βγάζω απ' έξω τον ψυχοπαθή που πυροβόλησε. Κι αυτόν θέλω να τον δω με σφαίρα στον κρόταφο. Αλλά θέλω να δω και όλους τους άλλους που έχουν κάνει παρόμοια επείδηξη δύναμης σε μαλακισμένα παιδάκια/αλλοδαπούς/... που δυστυχώς δεν έχω πάρει πρέφα.

Τώρα...μένουν 2 κατηγορίες...θα πάω πρώτα σε αυτούς που έχουν την λιγότερη εξουσία.
Οι μαθητές/φοιτητές που σήμερα -λόγω οργής- πετάγανε (γιατί πετάξανε κι αυτοί εκτός απο την κατηγορία 1) πέτρες στους αστυνομικούς-μπάτσους (δεν ξέρουμε de facto τί είναι αυτός που θα πάει η πέτρα μας).
Τους *εύχομαι* να ρίξουν μια πέτρα τόσο καλά/εύστοχα που να πετύχουν έναν αστυνομικό στον -πχ- αυχαίνα και να τον τραυματίσουν θανάσιμα. Εκεί που θα πέσει κάτω και οι συνάδελφοί του του αφαιρέσουν το κράνος να δουν αυτά τα παιδά (που πέταξαν πέτρα) αιματοβαμμένο το πρόσωπο του πατέρα του φίλου τους που τους είχε κεράσει πίτσα στην γιορτή του γιού του.

Απο την άλλη, ελπίζω ένας αστυνομικός να σπρώξει δυνατά μια κοπέλα μέσα στην παραζάλη του και να την ποδοπατήσει. Όταν γυρίσει να δει αν ζει να δει το αιματοβαμμένο προσωπάκι της κόρης του κολητού του.

Όταν γίνουν τα παραπάνω χ20/30/40 φορές θα καταλάβουμε όλοι (ΕΜΕΙΣ ΡΕ ΖΩΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ Η ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ/ΟΙ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΟΙ/ΟΙ ΜΠΑΤΣΟΙ---ΞΥΠΝΗΣΤΕ) οτι ΚΑΝΕΙΣ μας δεν σέβεται τον άλλο.
Και πάνω απο τα 60 πτώματα -πιστεύω- οτι όλοι μας θα κάτσουμε να σκεφτούμε...και να πούμε απο μέσα μας...
ΤΙ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ;;;;

γιατί μέχρι τώρα σκεφτόμαστε
ΤΙ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝΕ ;;;;

Συγγνώμη την παρέμβαση...
Ελπίζω να μην σοκαριστήκατε απο το πολύ αίμα στης εικόνες που σας μετέφερα...

----------


## python

Ποια η άποψή σας για τους Χρυσαυγήτες????????? Πίσω απο τα ΜΑΤ υπάρχουν και κάποιθοι άλλοι , με κουκούλες, αλλα σαν ντουλάπες.....

Για πείτε και για αυτούς παρακαλώ. Όλο Αναρικοι και Αναρχικοι , για πείτε και για αυτους.

Πριν λίγο στον ΑΛΦΑ ναέφεραν πως κουκουλοφόρος βάρεσε κουκουλοφόρο με αλυσσίδα στο κεφάλι....... ΜΑΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ??? Η ΟΧΙ?????

ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ, ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΑΣ, ΚΑΙ ΑΦΗΣΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΕΙΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΕΧΕΤΕ ΜΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΥΑΛΟ, ΝΑ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΑΝΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΧΙ!
ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΤΕ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΣΣΙΣΤΕΣ, ΑΝΑΡΧΙΚΟΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΛΑΛΑΚΕΣ.

----------


## papashark

Ολοι οι φασίστες κατάπτυστοι είναι, είτε κόκκινοι, είτε χρυσοί....

το κακό (το επαναλαμβάνω για πολλοστή φορά) είναι ότι η βία φέρνει βία.

Και έτσι θα γεννηθούν καινούργιοι χρυσαυγήτες από τα παιδιά αυτών που είχαν μαγαζάκια και έχασαν τον βιο τους....

----------


## JB172

Οποιος νομίζει ότι έχει όλο το δίκιο με το μέρος του είναι πολύ βαθειά νυχτωμένος.
Ελλάδα, ΤΟ ΠΡΩΗΝ ΛΙΚΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΣΜΟΥ......
Πάμε όλοι μαζί στον καθρέπτη να φτύσουμε τα μούτρα μας για όσα έχουμε κάνει ή δεν έχουμε κάνει και ίσως θα έπρεπε να κάνουμε.

----------


## bedazzled

Διαίρει και βασίλευε ...

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _4543.html

----------


## python

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_4543.html


Τι τρωκτικα και παπαριές ειναι αυτα που ποστάρεις??? Τι παριστάνεις ?? τι ζητάς ρε μάγκα??? 

αποψη δεν έχεις εσυ??? τι ειναι αυτο που λέει?? που γράφει??? τι δηλώνει ρε??? 

Οι δολοφΟνοι που είναι ρεεε?????? Φυλακη??? ΑΚΟΜΑ?????? ασχολείστε με μ......ς συνεχεια?? 

ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ!!! ΕΙΣΤΕ ΑΘΛΙΟΙ

Ανάθεμα την ηλικία σας, τωρα ο άλλος θα ποστάρει απο indymedia και??? 

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ, ΓΙΑ ΑΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ Π.....Α ΤΟ AWMN

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_4543.html
> 
> 
> Τι τρωκτικα και ****ές ειναι αυτα που ποστάρεις??? Τι παριστάνεις ?? τι ζητάς ρε μάγκα??? 
> 
> αποψη δεν έχεις εσυ??? τι ειναι αυτο που λέει?? που γράφει??? τι δηλώνει ρε??? 
> 
> ...

----------


## JollyRoger

> ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ!!! ΕΙΣΤΕ ΑΘΛΙΟΙ
> 
> Ανάθεμα την ηλικία σας, τωρα ο άλλος θα ποστάρει απο indymedia και???
> 
> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΥΡΙΟΙ, ΓΙΑ ΑΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΠΟΥΤ@ΝΑ ΤΟ AWMN


που πήγε η ελευθερία λόγου;

δηλαδή πουτ@να γίνεται με θέσεις που δεν συμφωνούμε, και ΔΕΝ γίνεται πουτ@να όταν τοποθετείσαι έτσι?!


ps. το παρών φορουμ ΔΕΝ είναι "το AWMN", είναι απλώς το forum του συλλόγου του awmn...  ::

----------


## vector

ουρτ ρε αντισυλλογικέ προσκείμενε!!!

----------


## vector

> στη πατρα οι μπατσοι γυριζουν τη κοινη γνωμη με προβοκατσια
> 
> στη πατρα οι μπατσοι σπανε μικρομαγαζα και καινε μηχανακια...ειδα με τα ματια μου περιπτωση γνωστου μπατσου απο αιγιο....





> ASTYNOMIKI KLOYVA AFHSE DIKOYS TOY NTYMENOYS "KOUKOULOFOROYS"
> KONTS OMONOIA NA PROVOKAROYNNNNN!!1
> 
> AYTOPTHS MARTYRAS KATEIGEILE STA MME OTI EIDE KLOYVA NA AFHNEI "KOUKOULOFOROUS" KONTA OMONOIA KAI TON EVGALAN TRELOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


απ το ιντιμιντια ειναι,να ακούγεται και η άλλη αποψη

----------


## papashark

> στη πατρα οι μπατσοι γυριζουν τη κοινη γνωμη με προβοκατσια
> 
> στη πατρα οι μπατσοι σπανε μικρομαγαζα και καινε μηχανακια...ειδα με τα ματια μου περιπτωση γνωστου μπατσου απο αιγιο....
> 
> 
> [quote:27aaxsl2] ASTYNOMIKI KLOYVA AFHSE DIKOYS TOY NTYMENOYS "KOUKOULOFOROYS"
> KONTS OMONOIA NA PROVOKAROYNNNNN!!1
> 
> AYTOPTHS MARTYRAS KATEIGEILE STA MME OTI EIDE KLOYVA NA AFHNEI "KOUKOULOFOROUS" KONTA OMONOIA KAI TON EVGALAN TRELOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


απ το ιντιμιντια ειναι,να ακούγεται και η άλλη αποψη[/quote:27aaxsl2]

Πάμε πάλι την γνωστή καραμέλα, οι μπάτσοι τα κάνουν όλα....

Ετσι έκαψαν οι μπάτσοι το Kάπα Μαρούσι και κάηκαν οι έρημοι, έτσι θα μας λένε σε λίγο καιρό ότι και τα κτύρια που κάηκαν εδώ τα έκαψαν προβοκάτορες αστυνομικοί και όχι μολότοφ. Το χειρότερο από όλα είναι ότι θα το πιστεύουν κιόλας...  ::  

Πάντως για την Πάτρα που λέτε, αυτή την στιγμή πέφτει ξύλο μεταξύ έμπορων και αντιεξουσιαστών. Οι ειδήσεις είπαν ότι ανάμεσα τους υπάρχουν και Χρυσαυγήτες. Μπορώ να πω ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή τρίβει τα χέρια της, δεκάδες νέα μέλη θα εισρέυσουν στους κόλπους τους.

Στην Λάρισα έμπορος χτύπησε διαδηλωτή με πέτρα, όταν διαδηλωτές επιχείρησαν να βάλουν φωτιά σε Χριστουγεννιάτικο καραβάκι.

Δράση -> Αντίδραση

Βία -> περισσότερη βία



Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στους οπαδούς της βίας και σε αυτούς που τους χαϊδεύουν, μπόρεσαν να αποδείξουν ότι η κοινωνία αυτή δεν αντέχει έναν μακάκα μπάτσο που πυροβόλησε ένα πιτσιρίκι. 

Β Λ Α Κ Ε Σ


Υ.Γ.: Δράση-Αντίδραση, δείτε τι group έφτιαξαν στο facebook τα βλαμένα ! http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=39182528428

----------


## vector

> Πάμε πάλι την γνωστή καραμέλα, οι μπάτσοι τα κάνουν όλα....


οχι τα κανουν ολα αυτοι που κανουν ειρηνικη πορεία...ασε ρε τα π*****κα...




> Ετσι έκαψαν οι μπάτσοι το Kάπα Μαρούσι και κάηκαν οι έρημοι, έτσι θα μας λένε σε λίγο καιρό ότι και τα κτύρια που κάηκαν εδώ τα έκαψαν προβοκάτορες αστυνομικοί και όχι μολότοφ. Το χειρότερο από όλα είναι ότι θα το πιστεύουν κιόλας...


δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανεναν χωρο,χεσμένους τους εχω ολους,αλλα μην τα ισοπεδώνεις και ολα..



> Στην πάτρα έχουν κατέβει χρυσαυγίτες απ'ολες τις πόλεις....επιβεβαιωμένη πληροφορία! Η κων/πολεως είναι γεμάτη τους βλέπαμε στα βίντεο στην τηλεόραση ως αγανακτισμένους και καλά πολίτες και τώρα είναι στην καρόλου με πέτρες στα χέρια και κα΄ποιοι τριγυρνάνε με μηχανάκια και τους λένε που να πάνε!


αχ αυτοι οι χρυσαυγητες αγανακτησμενοι πολίτες!!!!!αυτοι 8α σωσουν το κοσμο
(οσο για αυτους που υπερασπιζονται το βιο τους μαγκια τους,εσυ πες μου γιατι με προβοκαρεις οτι γουσταρω και προω8ω τη βια?)



> Στην Λάρισα έμπορος χτύπησε διαδηλωτή με πέτρα, όταν διαδηλωτές επιχείρησαν να βάλουν φωτιά σε Χριστουγεννιάτικο καραβάκι.


αυτα τα λες ---- -------,αλλα γιατι δε λες για τους ζητάδες που πυροβόλησαν???επίσης αυτός που πιάστηκε μαθαμε ποιος ειναι?





> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στους οπαδούς της βίας και σε αυτούς που τους χαϊδεύουν, μπόρεσαν να αποδείξουν ότι η κοινωνία αυτή δεν αντέχει έναν μακάκα μπάτσο που πυροβόλησε ένα πιτσιρίκι.


Η κοινωνία εχει γεμίσει ασφαλιτόμπατσους ενω η εφταετία εχει περασει προ πολλού... 
δεν μας εχεις πει ομως ΕΣΥ ΠΟΙΟΥΣ υπερασπίζεσαι????εεεεεεεεεεεε?βουβα τωρα....




> Υ.Γ.: Δράση-Αντίδραση, δείτε τι group έφτιαξαν στο facebook τα βλαμένα !


xaxaxax ασχολεισαι με το facebook,αυτο τα λεει ολα

----------


## papashark

> μιλησες για καραμελα χαχαχα ω 8εε μου περιτριγυριζομαι απο βλακες!!


-----------------, έκανα edit παραπάνω

----------


## vabiris

Φατσα καρτα παντως το video με ''Ζητα'' να πυροβολει στη Ν Σμυρνη ...........δυστυχως

----------


## john70

Πού είναι αυτός ο εγκάθετος ο Ngia ...... Να κάνει την προβοκάτσια του ....

Φωτομοντάζ : τον Papashark , ντυμένο ΕΚΑΜΙΤΗ , και απο την άλλη Vector, Freenet , Python , Ντυμένους κουκουλοφόρους , με μολότοφ και να καίνε το Λάβαρο του Mikrotik .

 ::   ::  

Το κακό στήν όλη φάση είναι ότι το παραχέσαμε . Ο καθένας απο την πλευρά εχει δίκιο και όλοι μαζί άδικο .... Ανάλογα απο την οπτική γννία που το βλέπεις ανα πάσα στιγμή .

Δεδομένο είναι πώς κανείς δεν λέει πώς ο Αστυνομικός εκανε καλά , Δεδομένο είναι πώς κανείς δεν λέει πώς όσοι τα σπάνε κάνουν καλά . Απο εκει και πέρα το 90% απο τα εδώ σχόλια είναι μικροπολιτική , λογίδια και ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία (ακουλίσια !)

Χαλαρά λοιπόν , ας πενθήσουμε ένα παιδί 15 ετών που χάθηκε , και την λογική μας που πήγε περίπατό !

----------


## papashark

> Φατσα καρτα παντως το video με ''Ζητα'' να πυροβολει στη Ν Σμυρνη ...........δυστυχως


που πυροβολεί στον αέρα πεντακάθαρα για εκφοβισμό, σιγά τα ωά...


Το γελοίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι τα ελληνικά ΜΑΤ και γενικά οι μεθόδοι καταστολής στην Ελλάδα είναι από τις ηπιότερες στον κόσμο, και η γκρίνια για αστυνομική βία από τις μεγαλύτερες...

----------


## papashark

> Δεδομένο είναι πώς κανείς δεν λέει πώς ο Αστυνομικός εκανε καλά , Δεδομένο είναι πώς κανείς δεν λέει πώς όσοι τα σπάνε κάνουν καλά . Απο εκει και πέρα το 90% απο τα εδώ σχόλια είναι μικροπολιτική , λογίδια και ακατάσχετη μπουρδολογία (ακουλίσια !


Τσέκαρε τα Δεδομένα σου λίγο, ο freenet είναι υπερ της βίας, ενώ και ο vector από κοντά και εκείνος...

----------


## fengi1

> Φατσα καρτα παντως το video με ''Ζητα'' να πυροβολει στη Ν Σμυρνη ...........δυστυχως


Πολλα Video πολλοι πυροβολισμοι απο 2-3 ζηταδες. Το οριο της βλακειας. Βαλανε της μηχανες ολες μαζι στο αδιεξοδο χωρις να τις γυρισουν και ριχνανε στον αερα και πανω τους πολυκατοικιες με περιεργους στα μπαλκονια. Ελεος !!!

----------


## JS

> Υ.Γ.: Δράση-Αντίδραση, δείτε τι group έφτιαξαν στο facebook τα βλαμένα ! http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=39182528428


Πάνο...ένα μέλος του γκρουπ είναι η γνωστή σεσημασμένη χουντικός (χΑ):
http://www.facebook.com/people/Dimitra- ... 1360298976

Έλα ρε Πάνο...σαν κολλημένος μπάτσος κάνεις. Αν σου πει ένα 12χρονο-20χρονο ανεγκέφαλο "ΖΗΤΩ Η ΧΟΥΝΤΑ" θα το πάρεις στα σοβαρά ;
Εγώ ξέρεις τί διάβασα στον τίτλο του γκρούπ;
"Εμείς τα 20χρονα δεν ξέρουμε τί μας γίνεται...μας έχετε κάνει να τα χάσουμε. Κάντε κάτι γιατί η αμορφωσιά μας θα γυρίσει εναντίον σας".
Το οτι δεν ξέρουν αυτά τί είναι η χούντα φταις ΕΣΥ* και όχι αυτα  :: 

Επίσης θα ήθελα να μάθω γιατί κάποιοι εγκάθετοι συντοπίτες μου (πρώην) Ν.Σμυρνιώτες μάζεψαν (και έδειξαν σε κανάλια&youtube) 10 κάλυκες ενώ η ΕΛΑΣ είπε οτι έπεσε ένας πυροβολισμός.
ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΑΛΛΕΣ 9 ΑΜΕΣΑ !!!  ::  

*you know...εσύ σαν γενιά  ::

----------


## vector

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> μιλησες για καραμελα χαχαχα ω 8εε μου περιτριγυριζομαι απο βλακες!!
> 
> 
> ---------------, έκανα edit παραπάνω


ποιος ειναι --------- μας το εχεις αποδειξει καιρο τωρα




> που πυροβολεί στον αέρα πεντακάθαρα για εκφοβισμό, σιγά τα ωά...






> Τσέκαρε τα Δεδομένα σου λίγο, ο freenet είναι υπερ της βίας, ενώ και ο vector από κοντά και εκείνος...


αντε ρε -------------- που 8α με πεις και μπαχαλάκια

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vabiris
> 
> Φατσα καρτα παντως το video με ''Ζητα'' να πυροβολει στη Ν Σμυρνη ...........δυστυχως
> 
> 
> που πυροβολεί στον αέρα πεντακάθαρα για εκφοβισμό, σιγά τα ωά...
> 
> 
> Το γελοίο της υπόθεσης είναι ότι τα ελληνικά ΜΑΤ και γενικά οι μεθόδοι καταστολής στην Ελλάδα είναι από τις ηπιότερες στον κόσμο, και η γκρίνια για αστυνομική βία από τις μεγαλύτερες...


Ελα ρε συ , δε βγαζεις το πιστολι χωρις αμεση απειλη και ειδικα μετα απο το θανατο του παιδιου.

----------


## fengi1

```
Δύο αστυνομικοί τραυματίες στο Ζεφύρι
από aa 9:22μμ, Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2008

    από κυνηγετικά όπλα

600 περίπου άτομα έχουν πολιορκήσει το αστυνομικό τμήμα στο Ζεφύρι .Πολλοί είναι Ρομά ενώ μεταξύ τους υπάρχουν και παιδιά. Εχουν καεί αστυνομικά αυτοκίνητα. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες δύο αστυνομικοί τραυματίστηκαν από κυνηγετικά όπλα.
```

Ωραια πλακωσανε και οι γυφτοι τωρα...

Αν βγει ο υπουργος και δωσει υποχρεωτικο ρεπο 5 ημερων σε ολους του αστυνομικους τωρα πιστευω θα τελειωσουν ολα  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αν βγει ο υπουργος και δωσει υποχρεωτικο ρεπο 5 ημερων σε ολους του αστυνομικους τωρα πιστευω θα τελειωσουν ολα


Ναι, φυσικά, θα «τελειώσουμε» σαν χώρα.  ::   ::  

Τότε να δεις πάρτυ-πλιάτσικο που θα γίνει, μη σου πω θα βγουν οι πολίτες/μαγαζάτορες με καραμπίνες.  ::

----------


## antonisk7

Θα παρακαλέσουμε για πολλοστή φορά να σταματήσουν οι προσωπικές αντιπαραθέσεις και να επικεντρωθείτε στο θέμα. Τέτοιες συμπεριφορές είναι απαράδεκτες, πόσο μάλλον σε ένα thread για τα γεγονότα και τη μνήμη ενός αδικοχαμένου παιδιού. Μπουχτήσαμε από κανιβαλισμό είτε αυτός είναι υλικός, είτε είναι ιδεολογικός και κοινωνικός.

----------


## papashark

> ```
> Δύο αστυνομικοί τραυματίες στο Ζεφύρι
> από aa 9:22μμ, Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
> 
>     από κυνηγετικά όπλα
> 
> 600 περίπου άτομα έχουν πολιορκήσει το αστυνομικό τμήμα στο Ζεφύρι .Πολλοί είναι Ρομά ενώ μεταξύ τους υπάρχουν και παιδιά. Εχουν καεί αστυνομικά αυτοκίνητα. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες δύο αστυνομικοί τραυματίστηκαν από κυνηγετικά όπλα.
> ```
> 
> ...


λαϊκή ρήση : "μάθανε πως γαμ......ε και πλακώσανε και οι γύφτοι..."

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Δύο αστυνομικοί τραυματίες στο Ζεφύρι
> από aa 9:22μμ, Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
> 
>     από κυνηγετικά όπλα
> ...


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> ```
> Δύο αστυνομικοί τραυματίες στο Ζεφύρι
> από aa 9:22μμ, Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
> 
>     από κυνηγετικά όπλα
> 
> 600 περίπου άτομα έχουν πολιορκήσει το αστυνομικό τμήμα στο Ζεφύρι .Πολλοί είναι Ρομά ενώ μεταξύ τους υπάρχουν και παιδιά. Εχουν καεί αστυνομικά αυτοκίνητα. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες δύο αστυνομικοί τραυματίστηκαν από κυνηγετικά όπλα.
> ```
> 
> ...


Υπάρχει και η λύση να δώσει τα όπλα τους στους πολίτες  ::  
Έτσι θα ξανασυσταθούν τα ΤΕΑ (Τάγματα Εθνικής Ασφάλειας) για να βοηθούν το έργο της αστυνομίας σε έκρυθμες καταστάσεις !!!!

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Δύο αστυνομικοί τραυματίες στο Ζεφύρι
> από aa 9:22μμ, Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
> 
>     από κυνηγετικά όπλα
> ...


Ωραια . Να μην καταθεσουν τα οπλα οι αλλοι και να ξαναγραφτει η ιστορια χωρις "βαρκιζα"  ::

----------


## freenet

> Δεν θα κάτσω να συζητήσω για το αν οι απόψεις μου είναι φασιστικές ή όχι όπως λες, αλλά όταν οι απόψεις δεν εφαρμόζονται, τότε δεν θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορώ να έχω την ελευθερία να έχω ότι άποψει θέλω, να πιστεύω ότι γουστάρω και να το εκφράζω, αφού σε κανένα τρόπο η έκφραση δεν περιορίζει την ελευθερία του άλλου.
> 
> Αρλούμπες εδω όμως λες εσύ, που στο κάλεσμα στην βία του Αλέξανδρου (freenet), εσύ προσπαθείς να κάνεις συμψηφισμούς.
> 
> Αρλούμπα είναι να προσπαθείς να βάλεις στην ζυγαριά τις απόψεις με τις πράξεις, αρλούμπα είναι να βάζεις στην ζυγαριά την άποψη που εσένα δεν σου αρέσει με την βία !


Δεν καλώ κανέναν σε βία, δεν είμαι κάτι το ιδιαίτερο ούτε φορέας ή συλλογικό όργανο για να καλέσω σε πράξεις κάποιον. Αυτό βάλτο στο μυαλό σου και μην δημιουργείς εντυπώσεις. Το έχουμε καταλάβει ότι δεν γουστάρετε κάποιες απόψεις και τις πολεμάτε αλλά τι να κάνουμε υπάρχουν διαδίδονται μεγαλώνουν και κάποιες φορές είτε τις ασπάζονται κάποιοι είτε όχι έρχονται εναντίον της "ευνομούμενης κοινωνίας". Αλήθεια περιμένεις κανείς να τσιμπήσει από τα "καλέσματα" μου, όπως τα αποκαλείς, για να κατεβεί και να ασκήσει αντιβία? Μπορώ εγώ ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος να πείσει κάποιον εδώ μέσα να ασκήσει βία όταν δεν υπάρχει κανένα ιδεολογικό, κοινωνικό ή πολιτικό υπόβαθρο μέσα του? Είναι σοβαρό να λες ότι καλώ κόσμο να ασκήσει βία? Σε πληροφορώ Πάνο ότι όποιος ασκεί βία δεν περιμένει ούτε από ινστρούκτορες ούτε από συμβουλάτορες και ηγετίσκους να τον καθοδηγήσουν στη βία, δυστυχώς για εσάς και την κοινωνία αυτό είναι πολύ αυθόρμητο και έχει πολλά νεύρα και οργή πίσω του που έχει συσσωρευθεί χρόνια τώρα...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> ...


Να δώσουν όπλα άνευ όρων; Χωρίς ψυχολογικά τεστ;

Θα πάρω τα βουνά ...

----------


## mojiro

άραγε εάν δεν κάνανε αποχή από τις τάξεις αυτό το 3μερο οι δάσκαλοι/καθηγητές ώστε να είναι απασχολημένοι οι μαθητές/φοιτητές θα είχαμε τόσο έντονα επεισόδια;

----------


## freenet

> Πάντως για την Πάτρα που λέτε, αυτή την στιγμή πέφτει ξύλο μεταξύ έμπορων και αντιεξουσιαστών. Οι ειδήσεις είπαν ότι ανάμεσα τους υπάρχουν και Χρυσαυγήτες. Μπορώ να πω ότι η Χρυσή Αυγή τρίβει τα χέρια της, δεκάδες νέα μέλη θα εισρέυσουν στους κόλπους τους.
> 
> Στην Λάρισα έμπορος χτύπησε διαδηλωτή με πέτρα, όταν διαδηλωτές επιχείρησαν να βάλουν φωτιά σε Χριστουγεννιάτικο καραβάκι.
> 
> 
> Τα συγχαρητήρια μου στους οπαδούς της βίας και σε αυτούς που τους χαϊδεύουν, μπόρεσαν να αποδείξουν ότι η κοινωνία αυτή δεν αντέχει έναν μακάκα μπάτσο που πυροβόλησε ένα πιτσιρίκι. 
> 
> Β Λ Α Κ Ε Σ


Στο παλαιό φάληρο έπεσαν πριν λίγο πολλοί πυροβολισμοί, η τηλεόραση δείχνει πλάνα με κάλυκες και ζητάδες να ρίχνουν πολλές στον αέρα. Αυτό για την σκληρυνση της στάσης της αστυνομίας.Επιπλέον,ΟΠΩΣ ΑΝΑΜΕΝΟΤΑΝ, επιστρατεύθηκαν και οι παρακρατικοί, αυτοί που λίγο καιρό πριν δέρνανε κόσμο πλάι πλάι με τα ματ.Στην Πάτρα υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές για ακροδεξιούς και χρυσαυγίτες που επιτέθηκαν δήθεν ως αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες και μαχαίρωσαν παιδιά. Όντως τελικά η εξουσία παίζει το τελευταίο της χαρτί...

----------


## commando

Ο freenet λες κ ηταν εκει...
Γυρω στις 430 πριν τελειωσει ο παπας κ λοιπα αρχισαν αριστερα απο το νεκροταφειο να ακουγονται οι εκτοξευτηρες δακρυφονων με μιας μερικοι αρχισαν στα 50 μετρα να διαπληκτιζονται και να ορμαν να σωσουν τους φιλους τους διοτι εκαναν ντου.Οχι μονο απροκλητα τα ΜΑΤ εφτασαν λοιπον 70 μετρα απο το νεκροταφειο ενω ο κοινος νους λεει πως επρεπε να ειναι χιλιομετρα μακρια,αλλα αρχισαν κ πρωτοι.Δεν καηκε κ δεν εγινε κανενα επεισοδια μεχρι εκεινη τη στιγμη.
Ειναι ευλογο πως η αστυνομια δεν ακολουθει πλεον εντολες διοτι οι ταξιαρχοι νομιζουν οτι θα καρατομηθουν αρα θελουν κι αλλο αιμα,για να δουμε.
Οντως οπως βλεπετε μεσα στις γραμμες τραμ ηρθαν κ οι ζηταδες κ καναν τους μαγκες με 15 στον αερα live ammo.
Οποιος θελει ας δει την αποσταση ραγες τραμ-νεκροταφειο στο google earth.
Κατοπιν πηγα στο συνταγμα για μπουγατσα και ειδα πολυ μεμομονωμενο πλιατσικο μονο στη Vodafone(οπου κιολας πηραν τα παντα εκτος απο 1-2 κουτια 2play με το Netfaster!!εκτος και τα κουτια ηταν αδεια δεν ξερω...χεχε.
Οι βασικες ζημιες ειναι μονο οι τραπεζες βαση των οσων ειδα εγω.
Αυριο αν αλλαξει η τακτικη θα θρηνησουμε κ τα νεα θυματα.
Εκ του μετωπου χεχε..
Ps για την ευρυθμη λειτουργια της συζητησης ακολουθειστε την τακτικη να μην απαντατε στα σχολια του Papashark και θυμηθειτε με μετα απο μερικες μερες θα παρακαλαει να τον παιξετε.

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/o_7228.html




> Ps για την ευρυθμη λειτουργια της συζητησης ακολουθειστε την τακτικη να μην απαντατε στα σχολια του Papashark και θυμηθειτε με μετα απο μερικες μερες θα παρακαλαει να τον παιξετε.


Έλεος...

----------


## fengi1

```
XOUNTA STIN PATRA
από ΓΙΑΦΚΑ RASTA 10:17μμ, Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
e-mail: [email protected]

    simvainei tora stin olgas

simvainoun TORA: sillipseis pantou.apo agias sofias mexri olgas!!!!PROSOXI kikloforoun xrisaygites kai asfalites OPLISMENOI (MAXAIROTHIKE SINAGONISTIS STIN PUROSVESTEIOU APO XRISAUGITI) gia tin poreia: merika enimerotika.... den mpike fotia s kanena magazi apo sinagonistes...... PROSOXI oi "orgismenoi polites" einai mpatsoi me politika kai xrisaugites panta se sinergasia metaksu tous!!!! petousan petres pros to meros mas..... traumatistikan sinagonistes apo plastikes sfaires...alloi apo petres.. T ZOA OI "AGANAKTISMENOI POLITES " FONAZOUN kai parakaloun tous mpatsous na tous afisoun tous anarxikous-sinagonistes..."emeis tous kinigisame,doste tous s mas"!!
```



```
τωρα στο Ζεφύρι
από t. 10:27μμ, Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2008

    σφαίρες και μολοτοφ κατά του αστυνομικού τμήματος

στο Ζεφύρι σφαίρες και μολότοφ πέφτουν εναντίον των μπάτσων στο αστυνομικό τμήμα της περιοχής

ακούγεται και για ένα φλεγόμενο φορτηγό που ρίχτηκε στο τμήμα είναι όμως ανεπιβεβαίωτο

στο δρομο είναι πολύς κόσμος με άγριες διαθέσεις
```

----------


## nvak

Ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι συναγωνιστές και για τί αγωνίζονται βραδυάτικα ? 
Οι γύφτοι τι ακριβώς θέλουν ? να έχουν ελευθερία στο εμπόριο του μαύρου ?

Κάπου το παραχέσαμε....

----------


## freenet

Νομίζω ότι όπως και σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο έτσι και στο δρόμο συγκρούονται τα δίκαια δύο βασικών πλευρών. Το δίκιο των εξεγερμένων που μέσα στην ζωή συχνά κολασμένη και καταδικασμένη από κράτος,αφεντικά μια ζωή που καταπιέζεται και καταστέλλεται καθημερινά στην εκπαίδευση, στο πανεπιστήμιο, στην εργασία, στο δρόμο από μπάτσους, το δίκιο των μεταναστών που κυνηγημένοι από ένα σκληροπυρηνικό κράτος που τους περιθωριοποιεί, τους απομονώνει τους σπρώχνει στην παρανομία τους κυνηγά και τους εκτελεί, το δίκιο των αγωνιζόμενων φοιτητών, των εργαζομένων και όσων αποφάσισαν ότι δεν θα ανεχτούν πλέον άλλο τη ζωή τους στα χέρια της εξουσίας να εκποιείται. 
Από την άλλη είναι το δίκιο των νοικοκυραίων, των "φιλήσυχων" πολιτών, των κομματιών εκείνων της κοινωνίας που αισθάνεται απέναντι στους εξεγερμένους, στους πλούσιους και φτωχούς που αντιλαμβάνονται τα συμφέροντα τους απέναντι από τους εξεγερμένους.
Τόσα χρόνια τόσο καιρό μόνο το δίκιο της μιας μεριάς ακούγεται και εφαρμόζεται, η κοινωνία και η "δημοκρατία" αυτή ακούει και αντιλαμβάνεται μόνο το δίκιο των "φίλων" της, των καπιταλιστών που ακόμα και μετά το φοβερό σοκ της οικονομικής κρίσης επιμένει στον μονόπλευρο δρόμο της εκποίησης της δημόσιας περιουσίας, που απαξιώνει τα κοινωνικά αγαθά, που υπονομεύει τη ζωή των επόμενων γενεών. Πότε ακούστηκαν τα εργατικά ζητήματα? Πότε τα τελευταία χρόνια εφαρμόστηκε ΜΙΑ, μόνο μία, φιλολαϊκή πολιτική που ενισχύει τα εισοδήματα, δίνει προοπτική, δουλειές και αξιοπρέπεια? 
Αγαπητοι φίλοι, μέσα σε λίγες πρόχειρες γραμμές έχετε το μίγμα μολότωφ που οπλίζει τα χέρια των εξεγερμένων στην Ελλάδα (είναι ίσως η πρώτη φορά που γράφω το όνομα Ελλάδα και το γράφω με Ε και όχι με ε). Αγαπητοί φίλοι, αναλογιστείτε μέσα στην σκληρή κριτική για τα παιδιά-αλήτες που κάνετε, αναλογιστείτε για τους "πλιαστικολόγους-μπαχαλάκηδες-κουκουλοφόρους-εχθρούς της δημοκρατίας( το τελευταίο άκουσα ότι είναι η πρόσφατη προσθήκη στο μακρύ κατάλογο των συκοφαντειών ενάντια στους εξεγερμένους) πόσο πολύ τους ώθησε η ίδια η κοινωνία σε αυτό το σημείο. Ας μην γελιόμαστε, δεν είναι κάποια παρανοϊκή συμπεριφορά χωρίς αίτια και λόγους, δεν είναι η χαρά της επανάστασης που εκδηλώνεται με τόση ένταση, δεν είναι καν ένα γυμνάσιο που κάνει ο σύριζα και οι "προστατευόμενοι αναρχικοί" (αλήθεια πόσο άσχετοι πολιτικά είναι αυτοί οι αφελείς που τα διακινούν αυτα?). 
Βρίστε όσο θέλετε, όπως βρίζατε τους παππούδες αυτών των παιδιών ως "πλιατσικολόγους, εγκληματίες, κατσικοκλέφτες, προδότες" ( ούτε καν τα προσχήματα στις εκφράσεις σας δεν έχετε αλλάξει από το 1940) αλλά για μια γαμ......η φορά σκεφτείτε ΓΙΑΤΙ μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό...

----------


## freenet

> Ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι συναγωνιστές και για τί αγωνίζονται βραδυάτικα ? 
> Οι γύφτοι τι ακριβώς θέλουν ? να έχουν ελευθερία στο εμπόριο του μαύρου ?
> 
> Κάπου το παραχέσαμε....


είσαι μάλλον και λίγο μεγάλος και ίσως να ξέχασες ότι η αστυνομία τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει φάει αρκετούς τσιγγάνους με εκπυρσοκροτήσεις και σφαίρες στο κεφάλι από όπλα μπάτσων που αργότερα αθωώνονται.
Και προφανώς δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου τι μπορεί να σημαίνει ζεφύρι, τι σημαίνει υποβάθμιση και γκέτο...
Αυτά πέρα από τις εύκολες ερμηνείες...Ελεος μεγάλοι ανθρωποι και δεν το βαζετε το ρημαδι να σκεφτει...

----------


## nvak

> είσαι μάλλον και λίγο μεγάλος και ίσως να ξέχασες ότι η αστυνομία τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει φάει αρκετούς τσιγγάνους με εκπυρσοκροτήσεις και σφαίρες στο κεφάλι από όπλα μπάτσων που αργότερα αθωώνονται.
> Και προφανώς δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψιν σου τι μπορεί να σημαίνει ζεφύρι, τι σημαίνει υποβάθμιση και γκέτο...
> Αυτά πέρα από τις εύκολες ερμηνείες...Ελεος μεγάλοι ανθρωποι και δεν το βαζετε το ρημαδι να σκεφτει...


Το γνωρίζω ότι οι κοινωνία μας δεν είναι δίκαιη. Γνωρίζω και τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις.
Θεωρείς ότι ο τρόπος που αντιδρούν σήμερα στούς δρόμους είναι λύση ? 
Υπάρχει κάποιο ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο, κάποιος στόχος ? 

Ιστορικά, έχει βγεί τίποτα απο τέτοιες τυφλές εξεγέρσεις ? 

Χωρίς ιδεολογία, ηγέτες και συντονισμό, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν χειρότερα....

----------


## commando

nvak προσεξε να μαθεις,λογω χασματος γενεων εχασες λιγο το νοημα,τα πραγματα δεν γινονται γιαυτο επικινδυνα.
Αυτη η γενια ΕΙΝΑΙ η γενια χωρις ιδεολογια,χωρις ηγετες και χωρις προτυπα,διοτι δεν ειναι η δικη σου η γενια πλεον ουτε ηγετης ουτε προτυπο ουτε θελουν να τους κυβερνησεις αλλο.
Το πως θα δρασεις ειναι αλλο θεμα αλλα κ το πως θα δρασουν τα παιδια ειναι κ αυτων δικο τους θεμα...
Ρωτα την γραμματεα σας και θα καταλαβεις,γιατι μπηκαν στο παιδαγωγικο κ την πεσαν στο καθηγητη τους εν ψυχρω.
Εμεις το 80-90 καναμε καταληψη κατα των καθηγητων μας,αυτα δεν χρειαζονται καν εμας για καθηγητες αν το καταλαβες.

----------


## papashark

Love is in the air !

Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε :

Αντιεξουσιαστές εναντίων κοινωνίας

Ακροδεξιοί εναντίων Αντιεξουσιαστών

Πολίτες εναντίων διαδηλωτών

Διαδιλωτές εναντίων αστυνομίας

Μετανάστατες εναντίων ελληνικού κράτους

Ρόμα και γύφτοι εναντίων αστυνομίας

Και φυσικά ανάμεσα τους μπόλικη πολιτική εκμετάλευση, πλιάτσικο, καταστροφές, και τους συνδικαλιστές που θέλουν να απεργήσουν και αυτοί για να συμβάλουν στην ωραία ατμόσφαιρα που έχουμε.


Οταν χθες έλεγαν για το άρθρο 48 έλεγα σιγά μην μπουν σε τέτοια ιστορία για 2-3Κ τσογλάνια που τα σπάνε. Τώρα που μπαίνουν και άλλοι στον χωρό έχω αρχίσει να το φοβάμαι, που θα σταματήσει αυτή η ιστορία και πως, να πάω να πάρω σφαίρες να έχω ? Θα κοιμηθώ σήμερα ή θα κάνω βάρδιες όπως και χθες μην μας κατεβάσουν το μαγαζί και δεν έχω λεφτά να πάρω καινούργια τζαμαρία ?


Και μιας που όλοι μιλάνε για τις ευθύνες τις κυβέρνησης, λέω να αρχίσω να αποδίδω και εγώ ευθύνες και σε άλλους :

Στους δημοσιογράφους, που είναι πάντα εναντίων του κράτους γιατί αυτό πουλάει
Στο ΠαΣοΚ, που ενώ τα ίδια είχαν γίνει και επί εποχής του, έτρεξε να εκμεταλευτεί πολιτικά την ιστορία
Στους συνδικαλιστές (κυρίως δασκάλων και καθηγητών) για το μίσος που περνάνε στα παιδιά για τον συνάθρωπο τους
Στον Συριζα, για την τακτική του να χαϊδεύει τους αντιεξουσιαστές αρκεί να βαράνε την κυβέρνηση, πιστεύοντας ότι έτσι θα κερδίσει ως κόμμα, άσχετα με το πόσο θα χάσουμε ως κοινωνία
Στον commando, γιατί είναι αυτός που είναι (πάλι άλλαξε τον τίτλο στο thread), δείχνωντας μας τι πραγματικά σημαίνει στρατόκαβλος.
Στους αντιεξουσιαστές, για τον φασισμό μέσα στον οποίο ζουν
Στους αριστεριστές, που που ως γνήσιοι νεοφασίστες απαιτούν να αλλάξει η κοινωνία και να γίνει όπως θέλει η μειοψηφία
Στους χρυσαυγήτες, που βγήκαν για να δώσουν πάτημα σε κάτι καραγκιόζηδες να μιλάνε

Θα πω συγχαρητήρια σε 2 μόνο πλευρές :

Στο ΚΚΕ και στην Παπαρήγα, που ξέρει ότι με κανέναν εμφύλιο δεν θα πάμε μπροστά

Στην Αστυνομία, που κάνουν ότι μπορούν και ας τους βρίζουν όλοι....

----------


## papashark

commando γιατί δεν κάνεις και μια ψηφοφορία για το με πόσους νεκρούς θα λήξει το πανηγύρι ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Μόλις γύρισα απ' την πορεία στο Ηράκλειο όπου οι φοιτητές και οι διαδηλωτές περιφρούρησαν την πορεία και δεν μπήκε κανείς καραγκιόζης από αυτούς που τα έκαναν μαντάρα στη πορεία. Τα ΜΑΤ λοιπόν χωρίς να έχουμε κάνει τίποτα και χωρίς να έχουμε κουκουλοφόρους κλπ ανάμεσά μας, μας έριξαν δακρυγόνα (που κατασκευάστηκαν το 1982 !!! -πήραμε ένα και το είδαμε), ενώ την ώρα που περνάγαμε απ' την Νομαρχία, έσκασε μια μολότοφ δίπλα στη πορεία. Λίγο ποιο κάτω μέσα στο κατάστημα της Voda ήταν δυο κοπελιές κι ένας καραγκιόζης πήγε και τους πέταξε πέτρες χωρίς λόγο (έφαγε ξύλο απ' τα παιδιά στη πορεία που θα το θυμάται), έσπασαν επίσης την Marfin και διάφορα άλλα, ενώ έδειραν κι έναν μπάτσο που τον πέτυχαν να βγαίνει απ' το αμάξι του (αφού είχαν ρίξει μολότοφ στο αμάξι). Προς το τέλος της πορείας και γύρω απ' την πορεία (αφού είχαμε κάνει περιφρούρηση) γινόντουσαν και άλλα διάφορα καραγκιοζηλίκα. Μάθαμε τελικά ότι αυτοί που πέταγαν μολότοφ, τα σπάγαν κλπ ήταν ΟΦΗτζήδες !!! Συνέλαβαν 4 άτομα, ένας από αυτούς (μπορεί και περισσότεροι) ήταν απ' την πορεία (άσχετος δηλαδή) και τον έσερναν !!!

----------


## commando

Toσους εχει απολυσει η Vodafone μια πετρα στη τζαμαρια σας πειραξε?

----------


## bedazzled

Αναρωτιέμαι αφού λέτε ότι είναι γνήσιοι αναρχικοί, γιατί δεν κάνουν κατάληψη κάποιο κανάλι (όχι να το κάψουν), να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο.

Τότε ίσως να αλλάξω γνώμη...  ::

----------


## freenet

> Το γνωρίζω ότι οι κοινωνία μας δεν είναι δίκαιη. Γνωρίζω και τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις.
> Θεωρείς ότι ο τρόπος που αντιδρούν σήμερα στούς δρόμους είναι λύση ? 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο, κάποιος στόχος ? 
> 
> Ιστορικά, έχει βγεί τίποτα απο τέτοιες τυφλές εξεγέρσεις ? 
> 
> Χωρίς ιδεολογία, ηγέτες και συντονισμό, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν χειρότερα....


Θα σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν ξέρω αν θα έχουμε μια λύση από αυτή την κοινωνική εξέγερση,το ελπίζω πραγματικά. Γνωρίζω επίσης ότι οι αλλαγές ιστορικά ΠΑΝΤΑ είχαν βία και εξέγερση μέσα τους. Το έχει αναφέρει άλλωστε και ο Λενιν αυτό αποκαλώντας τη βία ως τη μαμή της ιστορίας. Η βία δεν είναι αυτοσκοπός και δεν πρέπει να είναι αλλά είναι μέσο και είναι το ύστατο μέσο. Θαρρείς ότι η εξουσία τόσα χρόνια ΔΕΝ είχε κανένα σημάδι της επερχόμενης και τώρα παρούσαν κοινωνικής εξέγερσης? Θαρρείς ότι δεν το καλλιεργήσανε τόσα χρόνια με την ανέχεια τη φτώχεια την ασυδοσία των μπάτσων, την ατιμωρησία την επιβολή της ακραία νεοφιλελεύθερης και αντιλαϊκής πολιτικής τους? 
Ιστορικά επειδή το ρωτάς και σε πολλά μέρη του κόσμου έχουν προκύψει σημαντικές κοινωνικοπολιτικές αλλάγές, θα σου αναφέρω χαρακτηριστικά τα δεκεμβριανά τα ιουλιανά, τις κινητοποιήσεις της εκπαιδευτικής κοινότητας με τη δολοφονία Τεμπονέρα, τις κινητοποιήσεις για το αρθρο 16 και στο εξωτερικό με τις λαϊκές εξεγερσεις στην λατινική αμερική κτλ. ΜΗΝ ισοπεδώνουμε τις κοινωνικές εξεγέρσεις ότι δεν οδηγούν πουθενά. Ακόμα κι αν δεν υπάρχουν σαφή και απτά πολιτικά ή κοινωνικα αποτελέσματα πάντα αφήνουν ιστορίες και παρακαταθήκες...

----------


## papashark

> Μόλις γύρισα απ' την πορεία στο Ηράκλειο όπου οι φοιτητές και οι διαδηλωτές περιφρούρησαν την πορεία και δεν μπήκε κανείς καραγκιόζης από αυτούς που τα έκαναν μαντάρα στη πορεία. Τα ΜΑΤ λοιπόν χωρίς να έχουμε κάνει τίποτα και χωρίς να έχουμε κουκουλοφόρους κλπ ανάμεσά μας, μας έριξαν δακρυγόνα (που κατασκευάστηκαν το 1982 !!! -πήραμε ένα και το είδαμε), ενώ την ώρα που περνάγαμε απ' την Νομαρχία, έσκασε μια μολότοφ δίπλα στη πορεία. Λίγο ποιο κάτω μέσα στο κατάστημα της Voda ήταν δυο κοπελιές κι ένας καραγκιόζης πήγε και τους πέταξε πέτρες χωρίς λόγο (έφαγε ξύλο απ' τα παιδιά στη πορεία που θα το θυμάται), έσπασαν επίσης την Marfin και διάφορα άλλα, ενώ έδειραν κι έναν μπάτσο που τον πέτυχαν να βγαίνει απ' το αμάξι του (αφού είχαν ρίξει μολότοφ στο αμάξι). Προς το τέλος της πορείας και γύρω απ' την πορεία (αφού είχαμε κάνει περιφρούρηση) γινόντουσαν και άλλα διάφορα καραγκιοζηλίκα. Μάθαμε τελικά ότι αυτοί που πέταγαν μολότοφ, τα σπάγαν κλπ ήταν ΟΦΗτζήδες !!! Συνέλαβαν 4 άτομα, ένας από αυτούς (μπορεί και περισσότεροι) ήταν απ' την πορεία (άσχετος δηλαδή) και τον έσερναν !!!


Μα τι κακοί που είναι οι αστυνομικοί που τον έσερναν...

Αντί να του μιλάνε με το σεις και με το σας, στον πλυθηντικό, "σας παρακαλώ, ακουλουθείστε με στο τμήμα", "μα τι λέτε, μετά από εσάς"...

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τα κανάλια αλλά και τον Mick εδώ καθώς και όσους δεν τους αρέσει η εικόνα του "σουρσίματος", δηλαδή πως νομίζετε ότι γίνονται οι συλλήψεις όταν υπάρχει αντίσταση ? Και τι έπαθε δηλαδή που επειδή αντιστάθηκε στην σύλληψη και δεν πατάει το πόδια του για να μην πάει στην κλούβα τον σέρνουνε ?

Οι τραυματίες αστυνομικοί σε όλη την Ελλάδα είναι περί τους 150, οι περισσότεροι από πέτρες, ελαφρά εγκαύματα και ξυλοδαρμό. Βάλε και 2 από σκάγια στο Μενίδι...

Μick, πριν από λίγο έδειχνε εικόνες από Ηράκλειο, όπου οι μαγαζάτορες φρουρούν τα μαγαζιά τους, και μπαγλώρασαν κόσμο που πήγε να κάνει ντου σε μαγαζί για πλιάτσικο. Οι 2 ήταν αλλοδαποί, οι άλλοι 2 φοιτητές.

Υ.Γ.: να κάνεις αίτηση στην αστυνομία να πάρει καινούργια δακρυγόνα άμα σε χαλάνε τα λιγμένα  ::

----------


## tana

Εκεί που σταματάει η λογική ... ξεκινάει η βία.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Το γνωρίζω ότι οι κοινωνία μας δεν είναι δίκαιη. Γνωρίζω και τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις.
> Θεωρείς ότι ο τρόπος που αντιδρούν σήμερα στούς δρόμους είναι λύση ? 
> Υπάρχει κάποιο ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο, κάποιος στόχος ? 
> 
> Ιστορικά, έχει βγεί τίποτα απο τέτοιες τυφλές εξεγέρσεις ? 
> 
> Χωρίς ιδεολογία, ηγέτες και συντονισμό, τα πράγματα θα γίνουν χειρότερα....
> ...


Ποια κοινωνική εξέγερση ?

Το πλιάτσικο ?

Η' τον διχασμό που φέρνετε ? Το καταλαβαίνεις ότι έτσι γεμίζουν οι τάξεις της Χρυσής Αυγής ?

Καταλαβαίνεις ότι έτσι γίνετε η ξενοφοβία, ότι έτσι περιθωποιείτε ο διαφορετικός ? Γιατί οι ίδιοι οι αριστεριστές προκαλούν το μίσος ?


Ποιος σου είπε ότι θέλει να αλλάξει η Ελλάδα ? Ποιος σου είπε ότι αυτοί είναι οι σωτήρες της Ελλάδας ? Στις τελευταίες εκλογές το 80-85% ψήφισε τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα, άμα βάλεις και το ΛΑΟΣ μέσα, το 85-90% δεν θέλει την αλλαγή σας ?

Πόσο φασιστική είναι αυτή η δήθεν κοινωνική εξέγερση που με το ζόρι θέλει να αλλάξει την Ελλάδα ?


Δεν ξέρεις αν έχετε λύσει για το σήμερα ε ? Μπορώ να σου πω ότι όχι λύση δεν έχετε, αλλά ούτε το πρόβλημα που δημιουργείτε δεν καταλαβαίνεις.

Και μιας που έπιασες τα Δεκεμβριανά και τα Ιουλιανά στο στόμα σου, μπορώ να σου πω ότι αυτή η χώρα ακόμα υποφέρει από τα φοβικά σύνδρομα που άφησαν αυτές οι εποχές. Οσο δε για τον αγώνα τότε των αριστερών, την απάντηση την έχει δώσει ο Λεωνίδας Κύρκος με το "ευτυχώς χάσαμε". Τράβα να διαβάσεις τις πρόσφατες συνεντεύξεις του να δεις πόσο κακός ήταν ο εμφύλιος, πόσο λάθος ήταν τότε ο αγώνας του, πόσο λάθος είναι η ένοπλη πάλη...

----------


## papashark

> Toσους εχει απολυσει η Vodafone μια πετρα στη τζαμαρια σας πειραξε?


Η ζημιά της κάθε Vodafone, μεταφερετε είτε στους πελάτες της, είτε στους πελάτες των ασφαλιστικών, δηλαδή σε εμάς πάλι.

Ασε που προχθές ήταν οι τράπεζες, τα κρατικά κτύρια, η vodafone
Xθες ήταν τα μεγάλα μαγαζιά στην Ερμού αλλά και σε όλη την Αθήνα, μέχρι και το μαγαζί με τα πλακάκια...
Σήμερα το βράδυ τι θα είναι ? Τα συνοικιακά μαγαζάκια ?
Αύριο ? Το αυτοκίνητο του μπαμπάκα σου, η μηχανούλα σου, ότι βρουν, ότι γουστάρουν.

Αυτή είναι η ηθική σου ? Τι πειράζει η πέτρα στην Vodafone ? Ας σκοτώσουν και μερικούς αλλοδαπούς αρκεί να μην είναι πολωνέζες ? Αυτές τις αρχές σου έδωσαν σπίτι σου ? Αυτά σου έμαθαν στους πρασινοσκούφηδες ? Τέτοιοι ξεφτυλισμένοι είναι εκεί ?

Πόσο ηλίθιος πρέπει να είναι κανείς για να καταλάβει ότι όταν ξεκινήσει το ποτάμι της βίας δεν έχει σταματημό ?

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Toσους εχει απολυσει η Vodafone μια πετρα στη τζαμαρια σας πειραξε?


Τι πίνεις ? πες μου !!!

Έλεος, οι κοπελιές μέσα που τα είδαν όλα τι σχέση έχουν με τη Κοριοφόν και τις απολύσεις ???

----------


## sv1emi

[quote="fengi1"]

```
XOUNTA STIN PATRA
από ΓΙΑΦΚΑ RASTA 10:17μμ, Τρίτη 9 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
e-mail: [email protected]

    simvainei tora stin olgas

simvainoun TORA: sillipseis pantou.apo agias sofias mexri olgas!!!!PROSOXI kikloforoun xrisaygites kai asfalites OPLISMENOI (MAXAIROTHIKE SINAGONISTIS STIN PUROSVESTEIOU APO XRISAUGITI) gia tin poreia: merika enimerotika.... den mpike fotia s kanena magazi apo sinagonistes...... PROSOXI oi "orgismenoi polites" einai mpatsoi me politika kai xrisaugites panta se sinergasia metaksu tous!!!! petousan petres pros to meros mas..... traumatistikan sinagonistes apo plastikes sfaires...alloi apo petres.. T ZOA OI "AGANAKTISMENOI POLITES " FONAZOUN kai parakaloun tous mpatsous na tous afisoun tous anarxikous-sinagonistes..."emeis tous kinigisame,doste tous s mas"!!
```

2000 χρυσαυγήτες δεν υπάρχουν σε όλη την Ελλάδα και ξαφνικά βρέθηκαν τόσοι στην Πάτρα και δέρνουν τους κ@λ@παιδαράδες??
Τελικά η βλακεία είναι ανίκητη.

----------


## commando

ηταν ομορφες τουλαχιστον?  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> Μόλις γύρισα απ' την πορεία στο Ηράκλειο όπου οι φοιτητές και οι διαδηλωτές περιφρούρησαν την πορεία και δεν μπήκε κανείς καραγκιόζης από αυτούς που τα έκαναν μαντάρα στη πορεία. Τα ΜΑΤ λοιπόν χωρίς να έχουμε κάνει τίποτα και χωρίς να έχουμε κουκουλοφόρους κλπ ανάμεσά μας, μας έριξαν δακρυγόνα (που κατασκευάστηκαν το 1982 !!! -πήραμε ένα και το είδαμε), ενώ την ώρα που περνάγαμε απ' την Νομαρχία, έσκασε μια μολότοφ δίπλα στη πορεία. Λίγο ποιο κάτω μέσα στο κατάστημα της Voda ήταν δυο κοπελιές κι ένας καραγκιόζης πήγε και τους πέταξε πέτρες χωρίς λόγο (έφαγε ξύλο απ' τα παιδιά στη πορεία που θα το θυμάται), έσπασαν επίσης την Marfin και διάφορα άλλα, ενώ έδειραν κι έναν μπάτσο που τον πέτυχαν να βγαίνει απ' το αμάξι του (αφού είχαν ρίξει μολότοφ στο αμάξι). Προς το τέλος της πορείας και γύρω απ' την πορεία (αφού είχαμε κάνει περιφρούρηση) γινόντουσαν και άλλα διάφορα καραγκιοζηλίκα. Μάθαμε τελικά ότι αυτοί που πέταγαν μολότοφ, τα σπάγαν κλπ ήταν ΟΦΗτζήδες !!! Συνέλαβαν 4 άτομα, ένας από αυτούς (μπορεί και περισσότεροι) ήταν απ' την πορεία (άσχετος δηλαδή) και τον έσερναν !!!
> 
> 
> Μα τι κακοί που είναι οι αστυνομικοί που τον έσερναν...
> 
> Αντί να του μιλάνε με το σεις και με το σας, στον πλυθηντικό, "σας παρακαλώ, ακουλουθείστε με στο τμήμα", "μα τι λέτε, μετά από εσάς"...
> 
> ...


Μα καλά τι μ@κ@κιες γράφεις?Τώρα κατάλαβα πώς έχεις τόσα Post ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΝΟΥΜΕΡΟ ένα στην λίστα...Μα είναι δυνατόν να δικαιολογείς τους ανεκπάιδευτους και ανειδίκευτούς ΜΑΤΑΤΖΗΔΕΣ.?????Και πούσαι όλοι έχουν οικογένεια,όχι μόνο οι Μπάτσοι........
Η πλειονότητα των Mατατζηδων πού έχω γνωρίσει το βλέπουν απλά σαν μία δουλειά και δεν υπερβάλλουν.Όμως είδες τι ζημιά μπορέι να κάνει ένας μ@κ@κ@ς και πόσοι άλλοι μ@κ@κες κοιτάξανε να τον καλύψουνε.Είμαι πολύ οργισμένος γιατι αυτό συμβαίνει απο την μέρα που κατάλαβα τι συμβαίνει γύρω μου,γύρω στα 14 πού χάραζα το @ σε ένα σιδερένιο περίπτερο και δίπλα μου ήταν ένας γηραιος μπάτσος και με χαστούκισε χωρίς να μού εξηγήσει το γιατί και με έσυρε κυριολεκτικά στο τμήμα για απολογία......Βέβαια με διώξανε αφού με γεμίσανε με χριστιανικές συμβουλές του στύλ .......μην το ξανακάνεις,εσύ είσαι καλό παιδί,ξερουμε ότι η οικογένεια σου είναι σωστοί χριστιανοί κ.τ.λ
Με τι σεβασμό λοιπόν να αντιμετωπίζω ην κάθε επαφή μου με αστυνομικούς?
Δεν περιμένω απάντηση.Περιμένω λίγη σοβαρότητα όμως σε ένα θέμα πού αφορά όλους μας,σε ένα θέμα πού αφορά την καθημερινότητα μας.....Όχι μόνο να γράφουμε για να γράφουμε και να μεγαλώνουμε τον αριθμό των post μας......Δεν μας τιμά αυτο νομίζω.....

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από commando
> 
> Toσους εχει απολυσει η Vodafone μια πετρα στη τζαμαρια σας πειραξε?
> 
> 
> Τι πίνεις ? πες μου !!!
> 
> Έλεος, οι κοπελιές μέσα που τα είδαν όλα τι σχέση έχουν με τη Κοριοφόν και τις απολύσεις ???


Κάτσε να ήταν γκόμενα ή αδερφή του η υπάλληλος, φωτιά και τσεκούρι θα τους έταζε.  :: 

edit: με πρόλαβε ο τσολιάς, όπως προέβλεψα..

----------


## sv1emi

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/401.html

Τιμή και δόξα στους αγωνιστές της Κ@λ@τρυπίδας 400 VS 20

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Μα τι κακοί που είναι οι αστυνομικοί που τον έσερναν...
> 
> Αντί να του μιλάνε με το σεις και με το σας, στον πλυθηντικό, "σας παρακαλώ, ακουλουθείστε με στο τμήμα", "μα τι λέτε, μετά από εσάς"...
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τα κανάλια αλλά και τον Mick εδώ καθώς και όσους δεν τους αρέσει η εικόνα του "σουρσίματος", δηλαδή πως νομίζετε ότι γίνονται οι συλλήψεις όταν υπάρχει αντίσταση ? Και τι έπαθε δηλαδή που επειδή αντιστάθηκε στην σύλληψη και δεν πατάει το πόδια του για να μην πάει στην κλούβα τον σέρνουνε ?
> ...
> Μick, πριν από λίγο έδειχνε εικόνες από Ηράκλειο, όπου οι μαγαζάτορες φρουρούν τα μαγαζιά τους, και μπαγλώρασαν κόσμο που πήγε να κάνει ντου σε μαγαζί για πλιάτσικο. Οι 2 ήταν αλλοδαποί, οι άλλοι 2 φοιτητές.


Ρε Πάνο, το είδα από κοντά, ο άνθρωπος φώναζε βοήθεια και τον σέρναν 2-3, ποια αντίσταση ? και ήταν σε σημείο που δεν είχε ούτε μια σπασμένη τζαμαρία (καμία σχέση με ζημιές). Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί ειρωνεύεσαι...




> Υ.Γ.: να κάνεις αίτηση στην αστυνομία να πάρει καινούργια δακρυγόνα άμα σε χαλάνε τα λιγμένα


Με δουλεύεις τώρα έτσι ?

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _5926.html

ΟΚ, καλά πάμε...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Mick Flemm
> 
> ...


Ελα βρε αδικημένο νιάτο και εσύ, έφαγες μια σφαλιάρα, σε πήγαν στο τμήμα και σου την ΧΑΡΗΣΑΝ (θα μπορούσες να είχες κατηγοριθεί για φθορά ξένης περιουσίας, μια μερούλα φυλακής με αναστολή έφτανε για να σου χαλάσει δια βίου το ποινικό σου μητρώο). Και τι έπαθες ? Το ξανάκανες ? Μήπως δεν κατάλαβες γιατί σου έριξε την ανάποδη ?

Τι έπρεπε να κάνει δηλαδή ? Να σου πει "βρε καλό μου παιδί, καταλαβαίνω την οργή σου και την απόγνωση σου, αλλά δεν είναι σωστό να χαράζεις επάνω στα περίπτερα του κόσμου, μην το ξανακάνεις, πήγαινε στην ευχή Του και να είσαι καλός χριστιανός"...

Εγώ πάλι δεν περιμένω σοβαρότητα, πόσο μάλλον σεβασμό !

Α, και φυσικά απλά μεγάλωσες τον αριθμό των post σου, αφού έγραψες μόνο και μόνο για να μου την πεις και να γράψεις το πόσο παράλογος είσαι...

Ακου εκεί δεν καταλάβες γιατί σε σβέρκωσε την ώρα που χάραζε το (Α).... 

Μήπως, μηπως λέω, ήσουν χαζούλης μικρός ?  ::

----------


## Vigor

http://www.ayurvediccure.com/over_masturbation.htm
Πού θυμάμαι να δεις που είχα διαβάσει πως κάποιοι παίρναν και ενισχυτικά.  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> http://www.ayurvediccure.com/over_masturbation.htm


Τι να του κάνει βρε Γιώργο αυτό, από πέρυσι παίρνει Geriatric...



> χεχεχε(καλα έχω ξεφύγει τελείως...λέτε να φταίει το *gereatric?*)


  ::

----------


## Vigor

Το ΙΚΑ το γράφει άραγε?

----------


## freenet

> Ποια κοινωνική εξέγερση ?
> 
> Το πλιάτσικο ?
> 
> Η' τον διχασμό που φέρνετε ? Το καταλαβαίνεις ότι έτσι γεμίζουν οι τάξεις της Χρυσής Αυγής ?
> 
> Καταλαβαίνεις ότι έτσι γίνετε η ξενοφοβία, ότι έτσι περιθωποιείτε ο διαφορετικός ? Γιατί οι ίδιοι οι αριστεριστές προκαλούν το μίσος ?
> 
> 
> ...


Στα μυαλά που δεν εχουν μάθει να βλέπουν (γιατί τα μυαλά βλέπουν, τα μάτια κοιτάνε...) αυτή η κοινωνική εξέγερση μοιάζει με πλιάτσικο...Πόσο πολύ μοιάζουν αλήθεια οι ιστορίες και οι συκοφαντίες που άκουγε ο παππούς μου (πλιατσικολόγος κι αυτός) με τους χαρακτηρισμούς που ακούμε σήμερα.
Πάνο αν επιλέγεις να δεις το πλιάτσικο αυτό είναι δικαίωμα σου και κανείς δεν θα σε αναγκάσει να δεις κάτι άλλο.
Μην μιλάμε καλύτερα για διχασμό, γιατί αυτόν δεν τον επιβάλλει αυτή η κοινωνική εξέγερση αλλά έχει ΗΔΗ επιβληθεί στην κοινωνία.Όποιος δεν μπορεί να το δει αυτό εθελοτυφλεί. Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι στους δρόμους συγκρούονται οι κολασμένοι αυτής της κοινωνίας, οι "μικροδιάβολοι" του συστήματος με την εξουσία που εκπροσωπεί την κυρίαρχη αστική τάξη. Η διαφορετικότητα, Πάνο, δεν περιθωριοποιείται από αυτές τις εξεγέρσεις αλλά καλλιεργήθηκε εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια στην βαθιά συντηρητική και ρατσιστική κοινωνία όπως η ελληνική. Πρώτη φορά ακούς Πάνο να κυνηγάνε τη διαφορετικότητα στην ελλάδα? Θέλεις να μας πείσεις ότι η κοινωνική εξέγερση την αποκλείει? 
Προφανώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι τα νούμερα είναι πλαστά αυτές τις στιγμές. Μήπως η διεκδίκηση της ζωής, τα πολιτικά κοινωνικά εργασιακά δικαιώματα είναι θέμα αριθμών? Μήπως οι θάνατοι από μπάτσους είναι θέμα αριθμών? Στους πόσους φόνους αγαπητέ Πάνο θα οργιστούμε από την ασυδοσία τους? Τι ποσοστό του κόσμου χρειάζεται για να κάνει εξέγερση? Τι ποσοστό του κόσμου ήταν οι εξεγερμένοι του πολυτεχνείου?Στα πόσα τοις εκατό αποδέχεσαι τον κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα της εξέγερσης? Πόσοι θάνατοι νομιμοποιούν την εξέγερση? Πόσοι εξεγερμένοι στους δρόμους αρκούν για να θεωρήσεις ότι είναι δόκιμο να μιλάμε για αλλαγές τώρα? Πάνο, αυτοί που κλειδαμπαρώνονται πίσω από τα κάγκελα των κλουβιών τους, αυτοί που επιμένουν να συντηρούν ένα ξοφλημένο οικονομικό-πολιτικό σύστημα πάντα θα επιστρατεύουν αριθμούς νούμερα που ευημερούν στα μυαλά τους ενώ ο κόσμος θα βιώνει τη ζωή των 700 ευρώ και κάτω...
Αυτή η κοινωνική εξέγερση είναι τόσο φασιστική όσο φασιστική ήταν η εξέγερση του πολυτεχνείου ενάντια στην καθεστηκυία τάξη και "πολιτεία" της εποχής της χούντας. Και τότε ο παπαδόπουλος επικαλούνταν τη δημοκρατία!! Οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες είναι σαφώς πιο εκρηκτικές σήμερα από τότε, οι ελευθερίες και τα δικαιώματα είναι εξίσου καταπιεσμένα, οι ζωές των πολιτών εξίσου αδιέξοδες. Δεν το βλέπετε επιτέλους πόσο πολύ πυροδοτούν τα γεγονότα οι κοινωνικές πολιτικές οικονομικές εξελίξεις?
Τα προβλήματα,Πάνο, είναι που τροφοδοτούν τις εξεγέρσεις, τα προβλήματα είναι που εξωθούν στη βία, την κίνηση, την αντίδραση.Αυτά σε ωθούν στο δρόμο, οι αλλαγές για το αύριο είναι το αποτέλεσμα του αγώνα αυτού.

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://search.twitter.com/search?q=%23griots

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.tvxs.gr/v1320

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ισως έχεις δίκιο ίσως και άδικο.
> Ο τύπος πίσω από τον 2ο που φοράει κράνος ίσως κάτι προσπαθεί να κάνει.
> Φωτιά έχει πάρει πάνω δεξιά στην γιρλάντα; Μπορεί και να είναι από αδέσποτη μολότωφ.
> Ολα είναι πιθανά και απίθανα...


http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0 ... 69,00.html



> Chair Rage
> Protesters throw a chair and fire bombs *towards riot police* during clashes in the northern port city of Thessaloniki.
> 
> Nikolas Giakoumidis / AP

----------


## bedazzled

Η γιρλάντα πάντως έπιασε φωτιά.  :: 

Και μην ακούσω ότι ήταν «εξοστρακισμός» μολότωφ, άρα δεν πειράζει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

Mα ξερουν οι 50ρηδες μεταναστες απο iphone και omnia τι τα βουτανε?Τοσα παντοπωλεια εχει δεν την πεφτουν στις μπανανες αν υποτιθεται οτι πεινανε?

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> Ισως έχεις δίκιο ίσως και άδικο.
> Ο τύπος πίσω από τον 2ο που φοράει κράνος ίσως κάτι προσπαθεί να κάνει.
> Φωτιά έχει πάρει πάνω δεξιά στην γιρλάντα; Μπορεί και να είναι από αδέσποτη μολότωφ.
> Ολα είναι πιθανά και απίθανα...
> 
> 
> http://www.time.com/time/photogallery/0 ... 69,00.html
> ...


Χλωμούς τους κόβω για διαδηλωτές τους κρανιοφόρους.  ::

----------


## commando

Η νεα περιβολη της αστυνομιας,σε συνεργαζια με τα ΖΑΡΑ ΓΚΛΟΥ κ ΣΠΡΙΝΤΕΡ,σκουφος υποαλλεργικος με αντιπυτιριδικες ιδιοτητες,σε αγνο παρθενο μαλλι της γριας που πλακωσανε στην πορεια των συνταξιουχων και συνδιαζεται με πουλοβερ σε ζωντανα χρωματα με εκατερωθεν δεσιμο στο κεντρο και με χειροποιητη σιδερογροθια δωρο.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  http://proxeirotetradio.blogspot.com/20 ... st_08.html

edit: +
http://papachatzis.tumblr.com/

----------


## fotis

Η αστυνομία έπρεπε να έχει το δικαίωμα να πυροβολεί κατα το δοκούν με ειδικά όπλα τουλάχιστον (πλαστικές σφαίρες) όταν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο μέσο καταστολής εγκλήματος. Αν είχα μαγαζί στο κέντρο θα καθόμουν με ένα δίκανο απο μέσα για τον 1ο που θα πέταγε μολότωφ... Μόνο οι Πατρινοί ξυπνήσανε και τους παραδέχομαι. Είναι γελοίο να προσπαθείς να σώσεις οτιδήποτε με ασπίδες και κράνη.

----------


## pkent79

Τι να σχολιάσω από τις μπούρδες, ρατσιστικές και πολιτικές βλακείες του καθενός;

Το ερώτημα είναι ένα: ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΌ ΑΥΤΆ ΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ 'Η ΘΑ ΚΛΑΙΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΓΕΣ ΜΑΣ;
 ::

----------


## commando

> Η αστυνομία έπρεπε να έχει το δικαίωμα να πυροβολεί κατα το δοκούν με ειδικά όπλα τουλάχιστον (πλαστικές σφαίρες) όταν δεν υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο μέσο καταστολής εγκλήματος. Αν είχα μαγαζί στο κέντρο θα καθόμουν με ένα δίκανο απο μέσα για τον 1ο που θα πέταγε μολότωφ... Μόνο οι Πατρινοί ξυπνήσανε και τους παραδέχομαι. Είναι γελοίο να προσπαθείς να σώσεις οτιδήποτε με ασπίδες και κράνη.


Drama=AGB χρυσαυγιτες=Πατρινοι καημενος αλλοδαπος=50 ετων νταν

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _7230.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/1821.html

----------


## commando

> Τι να σχολιάσω από τις μπούρδες, ρατσιστικές και πολιτικές βλακείες του καθενός;
> 
> Το ερώτημα είναι ένα: ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΌ ΑΥΤΆ ΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ 'Η ΘΑ ΚΛΑΙΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΓΕΣ ΜΑΣ;


Θα σου απαντησω αυτο που θα σου ελεγε ενας ψυχολογος..Γιατρε μου μετα τα φαρμακα θα γιατρευτω θα γινω καλυτερος?
Ναι θα γιατρευτεις οταν απλα γινεις ο ιδιος μακακας που ησουν κ πριν.

----------


## Mick Flemm

http://www.skai.gr/master_avod.php?id=103416&lsc=1

Να γελάσω ή να κλάψω δεν ξέρω...

----------


## freenet

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_7230.html
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/1821.html


δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί επιμένεις να δημοσιεύεις απόψεις ενός φανερά αντιτιθέμενου στις εξεγέρσεις blog? Υπάρχει κάποια αυξημένη αξιοπιστία σε αυτό το προσωπικού ύφους blog που δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω?
Γιατί αν είναι έτσι να δημοσιεύω κι εγώ από αντίστοιχα blog....

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_7230.html
> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/1821.html
> 
> 
> δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί επιμένεις να δημοσιεύεις απόψεις ενός φανερά αντιτιθέμενου στις εξεγέρσεις blog? Υπάρχει κάποια αυξημένη αξιοπιστία σε αυτό το προσωπικού ύφους blog που δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω?
> Γιατί αν είναι έτσι να δημοσιεύω κι εγώ από αντίστοιχα blog....


Τραβάς κανά ζόρι;
Είδες να έχει πρόβλημα ο συγγραφέας του thread;
Είμαι OffTopic;

Εδώ γιατί δεν απάντησες;;;

Τελικά καλά το λέω εγώ, πραγματικοί *Αναρχικοί* *ΜΟΝΟ στις ταινίες* υπάρχουν.-  ::

----------


## Vigor

> Τελικά καλά το λέω εγώ, πραγματικοί *Αναρχικοί* *ΜΟΝΟ στις ταινίες* υπάρχουν.-


Μα οι ίδιοι δεν θέλουν να τους αποκαλούν αναρχικούς. Αντιδραστικούς, κοινωνικούς ρεφλεξολόγους ίσως θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Τελικά καλά το λέω εγώ, πραγματικοί *Αναρχικοί* *ΜΟΝΟ στις ταινίες* υπάρχουν.- 
> 
> 
> Μα οι ίδιοι δεν θέλουν να τους αποκαλούν αναρχικούς. Αντιδραστικούς, κοινωνικούς ρεφλεξολόγους ίσως θα ταίριαζε καλύτερα.


Έτσι ενημερωτικά πάντως, το troktiko είναι No1 blog στην Ελλάδα (δεύτερο είναι το press-gr αν θυμάμαι καλά) και No5 παγκοσμίως στην κατάταξη των blogspot.com

Ακόμα και τα κανάλια που «δαιμονοποιούσαν» το Internet παλιότερα, δείχνουν στις ειδήσεις troktiko + facebook. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το Internet γίνεται γνωστό στις μάζες, δεν είναι κακό..

Τώρα, εαν έθιξα και κανέναν ψηφοφόρο του ΞΥΡΙΖΑ, κερνάω το κάτωθι:  ::

----------


## pkent79

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pkent79
> 
> Τι να σχολιάσω από τις μπούρδες, ρατσιστικές και πολιτικές βλακείες του καθενός;
> 
> Το ερώτημα είναι ένα: ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΌ ΑΥΤΆ ΤΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΒΓΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΙ 'Η ΘΑ ΚΛΑΙΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΛΗΓΕΣ ΜΑΣ;
> 
> 
> 
> Θα σου απαντησω αυτο που θα σου ελεγε ενας ψυχολογος..Γιατρε μου μετα τα φαρμακα θα γιατρευτω θα γινω καλυτερος?
> Ναι θα γιατρευτεις οταν απλα γινεις ο ιδιος μακακας που ησουν κ πριν.


Ευτυχώς για κάποιους ανθρώπους υπάρχει θεραπεία, λυπάμαι όμως που αυτό δεν ισχύει και για εσένα.  ::   ::

----------


## freenet

> Τραβάς κανά ζόρι;
> Είδες να έχει πρόβλημα ο συγγραφέας του thread;
> Είμαι OffTopic;
> 
> Εδώ γιατί δεν απάντησες;;;
> 
> Τελικά καλά το λέω εγώ, πραγματικοί *Αναρχικοί* *ΜΟΝΟ στις ταινίες* υπάρχουν.-


πριν αρχίσετε τις γνωστές φλυαρίες σας για καθαρότητες αναρχικών και λοιπές αρλούμπες καλό είναι να αναζητάτε σχετικές πληροφορίες πριν την πείτε σε κάποιον συνομιλητή σας.
Αν ψάξεις στο indymedia για καταλήψεις σταθμών θα βρεις μπόλικο υλικό για τέτοιες πρακτικές που εφαρμόζονται από τους αντιεξουσιαστές αναρχικούς. Η πληθώρα μάλιστα τέτοιων ενεργειών ίσως σε αποσυντονίσει...

http://athens.indymedia.org/search-proc ... medium=all





> Έτσι ενημερωτικά πάντως, το troktiko είναι No1 blog στην Ελλάδα (δεύτερο είναι το press-gr αν θυμάμαι καλά) και No5 παγκοσμίως στην κατάταξη των blogspot.com
> 
> Ακόμα και τα κανάλια που «δαιμονοποιούσαν» το Internet παλιότερα, δείχνουν στις ειδήσεις troktiko + facebook. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι το Internet γίνεται γνωστό στις μάζες, δεν είναι κακό..
> 
> Τώρα, εαν έθιξα και κανέναν ψηφοφόρο του ΞΥΡΙΖΑ, κερνάω το κάτωθι:


ok σαφώς και καθένας μπορεί να δημοσιεύει οτιδήποτε θέλει εδώ μέσα. Αν ακολουθήσω το παράδειγμα σου τότε πρέπει κάθε περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα να δημοσιεύω κάθε νέα είδηση στο ιντυμεντια.Και πίστεψε με αυτές τις μέρες το ιντυμεντια βαράει κόκκινο!!
Τώρα αν με περνάς για συριζαίο τότε τσάμπα τα γράφω όλη μέρα εδώ μέσα...Το ξυδάκι όμως θα το δεχτώ όλο και κάπου θα χρειαστεί για καμία σαλάτα σαν κι αυτές που έχετε στο μυαλό σας για αυτούς που είναι στους δρόμους.  ::

----------


## commando

freenet επαναλαμβανω την εκληση μου αυτα τα 2-3 ατομα υπαρχουν μονο και μονο οταν τους απαντησεις .Στα οσα λενε το 90% του φορουμ δεν τους δινει σημασια,προσπαθησε να κανεις συνηθεια το να μην τους δινεις σημασια οπως ολοι μας ωστε να διεξαγεται η συζητηση ουσιωδως.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αν ψάξεις στο indymedia για καταλήψεις σταθμών θα βρεις μπόλικο υλικό για τέτοιες πρακτικές που εφαρμόζονται από τους αντιεξουσιαστές αναρχικούς. Η πληθώρα μάλιστα τέτοιων ενεργειών ίσως σε αποσυντονίσει...


WoW, μένω έκθαμβος!  :: 

Κάνανε κατάληψη σε σταθμό που δεν τον ξέρει ούτε η μάνα του...  ::  ρε παλικαράκια, κοινή λογική θέλει, αν θες να περάσεις ένα μήνυμα ΜΑΖΙΚΑ σε πολύ κόσμο, δεν θα πας να κάνεις κατάληψη στον KitsosFM ή στην AchaiaTV, θα πας να κατάλαβεις κανένα ANT1/Mega/ALPHA/Alter, κάποιο μεγάλο κανάλι, με πανελλαδική εμβέλεια.
Πρέπει να λέμε και τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή;;;

Αλλά άσε, πολλά ζητάω, μόνο στις ταινίες είπαμε... και να σου πω και κάτι ακόμα, από μένα προσωπικά έχουν σεβασμό όλοι οι γνήσιοι εκπρόσωποι όλων των ιδεολογιών.
Μόνο με τους γιαλαντζί έχω πρόβλημα (δήθεν αναρχικοί, σοσιαλ*η*στές, καπιταλ*η*στές κλπ). Όλους αυτούς τους κράζω (search), χωρίς καμία εξαίρεση.-




> ok σαφώς και καθένας μπορεί να δημοσιεύει οτιδήποτε θέλει εδώ μέσα. Αν ακολουθήσω το παράδειγμα σου τότε πρέπει κάθε περίπου 30 δευτερόλεπτα να δημοσιεύω κάθε νέα είδηση στο ιντυμεντια.Και πίστεψε με αυτές τις μέρες το ιντυμεντια βαράει κόκκινο!!


Με έχεις δει ποτέ να τραβάω ζόρι με πηγές;
Δεν με πειράζει ούτε το indymedia, ούτε η Ελευθεροτυπία, ούτε αν είναι ανορθόγραφος αυτός που το γράφει (άλλους κομπλεξικούς τους πειράζει βλέπεις..), I don't care about the messenger, I care about the message.  :: 




> Το ξυδάκι όμως θα το δεχτώ όλο και κάπου θα χρειαστεί για καμία σαλάτα σαν κι αυτές που έχετε στο μυαλό σας για αυτούς που είναι στους δρόμους.


Καλύτερα να το δεχτείς από μένα, παρά να το κάνεις πλιάτσικο από κανά supermarket.  ::

----------


## vector

paste απο συζητηση σχετικά με τους ασφαλίτες μπαχαλάκιδες



> ο προεδρος του εμπορικου συλλογου ηρακλειου τα παραδεχτηκε ολα αυτα και στον ΑΝT1 πιο μετα, και εκει περασε στα ψιλα γραμματα οτι δεν εγιναν καταστροφες σε καταστηματα. Ομως το οτι σημερα εχουν βγει συντονισμενα σε ολες τις πολεις της ελλαδας οι 'αγανακτισμενοι πολιτεσ' εμενα μου λεει οτι ειναι κεντρικος σχεδιασμος και ενα τετοιο σχεδιασμο μονο η κυβερνηση κ το υπ. δημοσιας ταξης μπορει να το κανει. Δεν νοειτε να επιασε ξαφνικα ολους μαζι η αγανακτηση, καποιους θα τους επιανε χτες κ καποιους αυριο(σουρεαλ σκεψη). Ελεος, το '84 και το '91 βρηκαν '08.


δεν τα ισοπεδώνω ολα,σίγουρα κάηκαν πολλά και καταστράφηκαν άλλα τόσα,οπως επισης πιστευω οτι ενα κίνημα(πείτε το κκε συριζα αντιεξουσιαστες κτλ),δε 8α αμαύρωνε τον αγώνα του...
αληθεια που εχει εξαφανιστει το παπασαρκ?περιπολει στο Πειραιά με την αγαπημένη του χρυση αυγη?

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> Αν ψάξεις στο indymedia για καταλήψεις σταθμών θα βρεις μπόλικο υλικό για τέτοιες πρακτικές που εφαρμόζονται από τους αντιεξουσιαστές αναρχικούς. Η πληθώρα μάλιστα τέτοιων ενεργειών ίσως σε αποσυντονίσει...
> 
> 
> WoW, μένω έκθαμβος! 
> 
> Κάνανε κατάληψη σε σταθμό που δεν τον ξέρει ούτε η μάνα του...  ρε παλικαράκια, κοινή λογική θέλει, αν θες να περάσεις ένα μήνυμα ΜΑΖΙΚΑ σε πολύ κόσμο, δεν θα πας να κάνεις κατάληψη στον KitsosFM ή στην AchaiaTV, θα πας να κατάλαβεις κανένα ANT1/Mega/ALPHA/Alter, κάποιο μεγάλο κανάλι, με πανελλαδική εμβέλεια.
> Πρέπει να λέμε και τα αυτονόητα δηλαδή;;;
> ...

----------


## python

Κλειδώστε το, προσβάλετε τους γονείς του παιδιού , έλεος, αλάξτε τουλάχιστον επικεφαλίδα!!!!

----------


## bedazzled

> Κλειδώστε το, προσβάλετε τους γονείς του παιδιού


Τους γονείς και τον θάνατο του παιδιού τον καπηλεύτηκαν οι καταστροφείς, οι πλιατσικολόγοι και οι πολιτικάντηδες...




> έλεος, αλάξτε τουλάχιστον επικεφαλίδα!!!!




```
Last edited by commando on Tue Dec 09, 2008 22:01:12, edited 11 times in total.
```

  ::  



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> ...


Έννοια σου και σε θυμάμαι τι ακροδεξιό φυντανάκι ήσουνα από το topic του Great Alexander!  ::   :: 
Πάρε ένα 4 x 4 moutza matrix να μην μείνεις παραπονεμένος!  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δείτε τι λένε οι αστυνομικοί στο Ηράκλειο...
http://www.patris.gr/articles/147045/85472

----------


## shad0w

Εσείς που μιλάτε στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα,και εσείς ψηφίζετε δν είναι μόνο οι απέναντι...Σταματάτε να ψάχνεται αφορμές όταν εσείς οι ίδιοι είστε η αιτία.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

http://www.tvxs.gr/v1312 <-- δώστε βάση στον ήχο(!) (περι το 0.30 του video)

----------


## JB172

*Αυτόπτες μάρτυρες παλαιότερων εποχών.*
Δείτε και τα link μέσα σε αυτό το κείμενο: http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=103438
Απλή παράθεση κάνω.



*Θα σας ξαναπαρακαλέσουμε να σεβαστείτε αλλήλους και να παραθέτετε τις απόψεις σας χωρίς εκατέρωθεν "γαλλικά" και προσωπικές βολές. (γέμισε και η οθόνη με μούτζες)
Μέχρι εδώ τα πήγαμε σχετικά καλά στην συζήτηση. Νομίζω ότι δεν συντρέχει λόγος για κλείδωμα.
Αν παρ' όλα αυτά όμως, και κατόπιν και αυτής της παραίνεσης, δεν εισακουστούμε σαν συντονιστές της συζήτησης, θα βρεθούμε στην δυσάρεστη θέση να κλειδώσουμε το παρών thread και τυχόν επόμενα που θα ανοικτούν, καθώς και να λάβουμε και τα κατάλληλα μέτρα τήρησης της τάξης.*

----------


## slapper

γιατί εν έτη 2008 το σύνθημα μπάτσοι γουρούνια δολοφόνοι ηχεί ακόμα??το έχει σκεφτεί κανείς ποτέ αυτό??
ο κόσμος στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων έχει πάντα δίκιο..αντί η δημοκρατία μας να πηγαίνει μπροστά δυστυχώς πάει πίσω..
και μακάρι το περιστατικό με τον αστυνομικό να ήταν μεμονωμένο όπως μερικοί θέλουν να λένε..δυστυχώς είναι ακόμα ένα περιστατικό
που κατέληξε με ένα νεκρό όμως...και θυμηθείτε τον περιστατικό με την ζαρντινιέρα,τα πράσινα alla star, το μικρό γυφτάκι από το ζεφυρι που το φάγανε λάχανο...και άλλα περιστατικά που μείνανε στο καθεστώς ατιμωρησίας..ΓΙΑΤΙ??

το γεγονός είναι ότι ο κόσμος έχει αγανακτήσει..και βλέποντας Βατοπέδι, την δολοφονία του Αλέξανδρου κτλ ο κόσμος νιώθει οργή..
ο τρόπος βέβαια που βγαίνει η οργή είναι τελείως λάθος!! και το τονίζω!! αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι σύνθετο με το να απομονώνεις αυτούς τους ανθρώπους δεν είναι η λύση..ξαναλέω το πρόβλημα είναι βαθύτερο!!!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Όταν φτάνουν άνθρωποι σαν τον Αντώνη τον Καρρά να χτυπιούνται από τα ΜΑΤ και τους καραγκιόζηδες τότε είμαστε άξιοι της μοίρας μας !!!




Δεν έχω λόγια...

----------


## papashark

> paste απο συζητηση σχετικά με τους ασφαλίτες μπαχαλάκιδες
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ο προεδρος του εμπορικου συλλογου ηρακλειου τα παραδεχτηκε ολα αυτα και στον ΑΝT1 πιο μετα, και εκει περασε στα ψιλα γραμματα οτι δεν εγιναν καταστροφες σε καταστηματα. Ομως το οτι σημερα εχουν βγει συντονισμενα σε ολες τις πολεις της ελλαδας οι 'αγανακτισμενοι πολιτεσ' εμενα μου λεει οτι ειναι κεντρικος σχεδιασμος και ενα τετοιο σχεδιασμο μονο η κυβερνηση κ το υπ. δημοσιας ταξης μπορει να το κανει. Δεν νοειτε να επιασε ξαφνικα ολους μαζι η αγανακτηση, καποιους θα τους επιανε χτες κ καποιους αυριο(σουρεαλ σκεψη). Ελεος, το '84 και το '91 βρηκαν '08.
> 
> 
> δεν τα ισοπεδώνω ολα,σίγουρα κάηκαν πολλά και καταστράφηκαν άλλα τόσα,οπως επισης πιστευω οτι ενα κίνημα(πείτε το κκε συριζα αντιεξουσιαστες κτλ),δε 8α αμαύρωνε τον αγώνα του...
> αληθεια που εχει εξαφανιστει το παπασαρκ?περιπολει στο Πειραιά με την αγαπημένη του χρυση αυγη?


Καλημέρα...

"το παπασάρκ" ξενυχτάει αυτές τις μέρες όπως εκατοντάδες άλλοι συνάδελφοι, γιατί το μαγαζί του αποτελεί στόχο μετά τις τράπεζες και τα μαγαζιά με τα κινητά, οπότε ύπνο έχει μετά τις 4-5 την νύχτα...

Στην Πάτρα είχαν κατέβει πάνω από 3.000 άτομα να κυνηγήσουν τους αντιεξουσιαστές. Η Χρυσή Αυγή δεν έχει 3.000 μέλη ούτε σε όλη την Ελλάδα....

Αν συνεχιστούν τα πλιάτσικα και οι καταστροφές, θα δεις και σε άλλες πόλεις χιλιάδες αγανακτισμένους πολίτες. Μπορείς να τους αποκαλέσεις και αυτούς Χρυσαυγήτες. Οταν βέβαια θα μετράς λίγες χιλιάδες σε κάθε πόλη και το άθροισμα θα ξεπερνά τα 50.000 άτομα, τότε θα πρέπει να ξανασκεφτείς αν κακώς τους αποκαλείς όλους Χρυσαυγήτες και είναι όντως αγανακτισμένοι, ή αν το αποτέλεσμα της "κοινωνικής εξέγερσης" γέμισε τους κόλπους της Χρυσής Αυγής με χιλιάδες νέα μέλη, πράγμα που θα φέρει πολύ άσχημα αποτελέσματα (σήμερα οι αντιεξουσιαστές, αύριο οι μετανάστες, μεθαύριο ?)

Το γράφω ακόμα μια φορά για αυτούς που δεν βλέπουν από το μένος

Κάθε Δράση έχει και Αντίδραση, η βία φέρνει περισσότερη βία, και η περισσότερη βία φέρνει τον θάνατο.

----------


## nvak

> Στα μυαλά που δεν εχουν μάθει να βλέπουν (γιατί τα μυαλά βλέπουν, τα μάτια κοιτάνε...) αυτή η κοινωνική εξέγερση μοιάζει με πλιάτσικο...Πόσο πολύ μοιάζουν αλήθεια οι ιστορίες και οι συκοφαντίες που άκουγε ο παππούς μου (πλιατσικολόγος κι αυτός) με τους χαρακτηρισμούς που ακούμε σήμερα.
> Πάνο αν επιλέγεις να δεις το πλιάτσικο αυτό είναι δικαίωμα σου και κανείς δεν θα σε αναγκάσει να δεις κάτι άλλο.
> Μην μιλάμε καλύτερα για διχασμό, γιατί αυτόν δεν τον επιβάλλει αυτή η κοινωνική εξέγερση αλλά έχει ΗΔΗ επιβληθεί στην κοινωνία.Όποιος δεν μπορεί να το δει αυτό εθελοτυφλεί. Είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι στους δρόμους συγκρούονται οι κολασμένοι αυτής της κοινωνίας, οι "μικροδιάβολοι" του συστήματος με την εξουσία που εκπροσωπεί την κυρίαρχη αστική τάξη. Η διαφορετικότητα, Πάνο, δεν περιθωριοποιείται από αυτές τις εξεγέρσεις αλλά καλλιεργήθηκε εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια στην βαθιά συντηρητική και ρατσιστική κοινωνία όπως η ελληνική. Πρώτη φορά ακούς Πάνο να κυνηγάνε τη διαφορετικότητα στην ελλάδα? Θέλεις να μας πείσεις ότι η κοινωνική εξέγερση την αποκλείει? 
> Προφανώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι τα νούμερα είναι πλαστά αυτές τις στιγμές. Μήπως η διεκδίκηση της ζωής, τα πολιτικά κοινωνικά εργασιακά δικαιώματα είναι θέμα αριθμών? Μήπως οι θάνατοι από μπάτσους είναι θέμα αριθμών? Στους πόσους φόνους αγαπητέ Πάνο θα οργιστούμε από την ασυδοσία τους? Τι ποσοστό του κόσμου χρειάζεται για να κάνει εξέγερση? Τι ποσοστό του κόσμου ήταν οι εξεγερμένοι του πολυτεχνείου?Στα πόσα τοις εκατό αποδέχεσαι τον κοινωνικό χαρακτήρα της εξέγερσης? Πόσοι θάνατοι νομιμοποιούν την εξέγερση? Πόσοι εξεγερμένοι στους δρόμους αρκούν για να θεωρήσεις ότι είναι δόκιμο να μιλάμε για αλλαγές τώρα? Πάνο, αυτοί που κλειδαμπαρώνονται πίσω από τα κάγκελα των κλουβιών τους, αυτοί που επιμένουν να συντηρούν ένα ξοφλημένο οικονομικό-πολιτικό σύστημα πάντα θα επιστρατεύουν αριθμούς νούμερα που ευημερούν στα μυαλά τους ενώ ο κόσμος θα βιώνει τη ζωή των 700 ευρώ και κάτω...
> Αυτή η κοινωνική εξέγερση είναι τόσο φασιστική όσο φασιστική ήταν η εξέγερση του πολυτεχνείου ενάντια στην καθεστηκυία τάξη και "πολιτεία" της εποχής της χούντας. Και τότε ο παπαδόπουλος επικαλούνταν τη δημοκρατία!! Οι κοινωνικές συνθήκες είναι σαφώς πιο εκρηκτικές σήμερα από τότε, οι ελευθερίες και τα δικαιώματα είναι εξίσου καταπιεσμένα, οι ζωές των πολιτών εξίσου αδιέξοδες. Δεν το βλέπετε επιτέλους πόσο πολύ πυροδοτούν τα γεγονότα οι κοινωνικές πολιτικές οικονομικές εξελίξεις?
> Τα προβλήματα,Πάνο, είναι που τροφοδοτούν τις εξεγέρσεις, τα προβλήματα είναι που εξωθούν στη βία, την κίνηση, την αντίδραση.Αυτά σε ωθούν στο δρόμο, οι αλλαγές για το αύριο είναι το αποτέλεσμα του αγώνα αυτού.


+++++
και όσο για τα νούμερα, αρκεί ένα 3-7 % να αντιδράσει ακραία για να δημιουργηθεί αυτή η κατάσταση.
Δεν είναι εικονικός ο πολλαπλασιασμός των "κουκουλοφόρων" είναι η πραγματικότητα. 
Αν δεν αντιμετωπίσουμε με σοβαρότητα τα προβλήματά τους, αύριο θα είναι πολύ περισσότεροι.....

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> Κλειδώστε το, προσβάλετε τους γονείς του παιδιού
> 
> 
> Τους γονείς και τον θάνατο του παιδιού τον καπηλεύτηκαν οι καταστροφείς, οι πλιατσικολόγοι και οι πολιτικάντηδες...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Τελικά ούτε επίπεδο έχεις, ούτε μυαλό. Από Αναρχικό έγινα Φασίστας, που κολλάει η Αρχαία Ιστορία με το τώρα??

Μόνο ένας αγράμματος θα μπορούσε να έχει τέτοια άποψη, διάβασε κανα βιβλίο, και βγες έξω για καμιά βόλτα.
Καημένο μου παιδί, 40 χρονών και δούλεψες πολύ σκληρά στη ζωή , το ξέρω είσαι από τους λίγους σωστούς στην Ελλάδα, μπράβο σου π στη ζωή σου δεν θέλησες να γίνεις διευθυντής ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ αλλά και ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ, που γράφεις τέτοιες παπαδιές, όπως και όλοι μας. 

ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΑΣΣΙΣΤΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ

----------


## BladeWS

::  http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _8656.html  ::  


*The real news*

----------


## ngia

Όλοι όσοι νιώθουν ότι καταπιέζονται τα δικαιώματα τους, μπορούν να ζητήσουν άσυλο στη Γεωργία. Οι διαδικασίες είναι εύκολες και ταχύτατες .. το ίδιο εύκολα αποκτά κανείς και υπηκοότητα.

Καλύτερη προσφορά ασύλου δε θα βρει κανείς σε κανένα μέρος του κόσμου.
Οι απαιτητικοί θα έχουν αντάξιο πεδίο δράσης (είναι αλήθεια ότι είναι η πιο δύσκολη πίστα βέβαια και δεν έχεις κανονάκια ζωής), οι πολιτικοί πεδίο δόξας λαμπρό (4.5 δις δολ. βοήθεια για μοίρασμα), οι καταστηματάρχες άψογο επίπεδο ασφαλείας (ούτε φαρμακείο δε κλέβεις πια, πάνε οι παλιές καλές εποχές του εμφυλίου), οι δημοσιογράφοι θα ε(ξ)νημερώσουν και (παρα)πληροφορήσουν παρθένο κοινό, οι αστυνομικοί θα έχουν τριπλάσιες αμοιβές από τους εκπαιδευτικούς.

Στο δημοκρατικό κρατίδιο του Καυκάσου, οι πολίτες είναι ελεύθεροι να εκφράσουν τις απόψεις τους (αρκεί να είναι οι σωστές), να διαδηλώνουν (όχι όμως σε δημόσιους χώρους), να δηλώνουν υποψηφιότητα για δημόσια αξιώματα (αρκεί να μη ξεχνάνε το γκάζι ανοικτό στο σπίτι). 

Δυστυχώς όμως στο κρατίδιο αυτό, οι πολίτες δεν διαθέτουν επαρκή (ή καθόλου) πολιτική σκέψη ώστε να αξιοποιήσουν τις δυνατότητες έκφρασης που το δημοκρατικό καθεστώς τους παρέχει απλόχερα.
Πρόσφατα δε σε πόλεμο που ξεκίνησε (το δημοκρατικό καθεστώς) με τη Ρωσία χάθηκαν δύο περιοχές για πάντα (σαν να λέμε μακεδονία, θράκη), οι πολίτες δηλώνουν ικανοποίηση και ευγνωμοσύνη για την ηγεσία, γιατί με ενέργειες της (ο πατριάρχης προσεύχονταν ασταμάτητα) δε χάθηκε η Τιφλίδα (σαν να λέμε η Αθήνα). 
Το παραπάνω είναι ενδεικτικό της σταθερότητας που απολαμβάνουν οι πολίτες, αφού ούτε ένας πόλεμος δεν αποσταθεροποίησε την κοινωνία η οποία στηρίζεται πάνω σε ισχυρά θεμέλια δικαιοσύνης, δημοκρατίας και ελευθερίας.

Στο κρατίδιο αυτό, οι αστυνομικοί δεν σκοτώνουν με εξοστρακισμό σφαίρας (είναι καλοί στο σημάδι), ούτε χρησιμοποιούν όπλα με πλαστικές σφαίρες (έχουν kalasnikof). Η κατάσταση είναι ανυπόφορη για πολλούς τα τελευταία χρόνια όταν για παράδειγμα κυκλοφορείς στις 3 τα ξημερώματα, χωρίς να σου δίνουν σημασία, χωρίς να μπορείς να απολαύσεις μια κλοπούλα ή έναν μικρούλη βιασμό τουλάχιστον. 

Στο κρατίδιο αυτό οι πολίτες (οι περισσότερο κοπρίτες) συνηθίζουν να έρχονται στην Ελλάδα (350K) για εργασία μιας και εκεί οι συνθήκες μη εργασίας είναι καλύτερες, αλλά και το καθεστώς δημοκρατικότερο (καθότι ευρωπαϊκό φυσικά). Επίσης εκεί η αστυνομία είναι εκπαιδευμένη ώστε να τους δημιουργεί αίσθημα ασφαλείας και προστασίας. Πολλοί δε, εντυπωσιασμένοι από το γενικό επίπεδο ζητάν και παίρνουν την ελληνική ιθαγένεια (και σύνταξη).

Μερικά χρόνια πριν ο δημοκρατικός ηγέτης, εκλεγμένος με συντριπτική πλειοψηφία από τους πολίτες (τους αμερικανούς), υποσχέθηκε ότι θα κάνει τη Γεωργία προηγμένη σαν την Ελλάδα. Μετά από χρόνια διαρκούς και εκρηκτικής προόδου, δεν θα προκαλέσει εντύπωση αν συμβεί το ανάποδο.

----------


## vector

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _8656.html  
> 
> 
> *The real news*


αυτό που απ τη μια τρομοκρατει και προπαγάνδιζει και απ την άλλη κάνει σεξιστικά-φαλλοκρατικά αστειάκια μου αρέσει πολύ!εγκυρη ενημέρωση πάνω απόλα!!


παπασαρκι και αυτοί αγανακτησμένοι οπλίτες ειναι?

----------


## commando

Γερα ngia σπασε την Πρεσβεια!!Επιτελους ο αdmin να φτιαξει ενα group για τους bepajo αυτου του φορουμ,ελεος.

----------


## nvak

> ... και αυτοί αγανακτησμένοι πολίτες ειναι?


Καλά εσύ περίμενες ότι ανάμεσα στούς κουκουλοφόρους ή τους αγανακτισμένους, δεν υπάρχουν αστυνομικοί ή τουλάχιστον δικοί τους ? 
Είναι κοινή πρακτική για να μαζέψουν τις πληροφορίες που χρειάζονται, να διασπείρουν φήμες και να κατευθύνουν τα πράγματα.
Λογικά, η Αστυνομία δεν πρέπει να αιφνιδιάζεται.

Ο πόλεμος του δρόμου έχει την τακτική του και είναι οργανωμένος....

----------


## B52

> Γερα ngia σπασε την Πρεσβεια!!Επιτελους ο αdmin να φτιαξει ενα group για τους bepajo αυτου του φορουμ,ελεος.


Βρε Commando (αλλαξε και το user name οπως κανεις με την επικεφαλιδα  ::  ) τοσο μενος κατα της Αστυνομιας ? να σκεφτεις οτι στο συνημενο που ανεβασες καποιες σελιδες πριν ειχες κανει και αιτηση να μπεις !!!  ::  μηπως ολα αυτα γιατι εμεινες απ'εξω.... λεω εγω τωρα.....

----------


## commando

καλυτερα ανεργος παρα με τη ρετσινια του δολοφονου....  :: ,εξαλλου δεν εμεινα απεξω 9ος περασα,απλα παραιτηθηκα αμεσως.

----------


## bedazzled

> Τελικά ούτε επίπεδο έχεις, ούτε μυαλό. Από Αναρχικό έγινα Φασίστας, που κολλάει η Αρχαία Ιστορία με το τώρα??
> 
> Μόνο ένας αγράμματος θα μπορούσε να έχει τέτοια άποψη, διάβασε κανα βιβλίο, και βγες έξω για καμιά βόλτα.
> Καημένο μου παιδί, 40 χρονών και δούλεψες πολύ σκληρά στη ζωή , το ξέρω είσαι από τους λίγους σωστούς στην Ελλάδα, μπράβο σου π στη ζωή σου δεν θέλησες να γίνεις διευθυντής ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ αλλά και ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΣΟΥ, που γράφεις τέτοιες παπαδιές, όπως και όλοι μας. 
> 
> ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΤΕ ΤΟ , ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΦΑΣΣΙΣΤΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ


*Παραλήρημα*, απαξιώ ...




> Επιτελους ο αdmin να φτιαξει ενα group για τους bepajo αυτου του φορουμ,ελεος.


Τσολιαδάκο του γλυκού νερού, δυστυχώς για σένα το παρόν forum, ΔΕΝ είναι τόσο XOYNTIKO σαν το δικό σου.  :: 




> Βρε Commando (αλλαξε και το user name οπως κανεις με την επικεφαλιδα  )


cricket -> commando -> ?




> τοσο μενος κατα της Αστυνομιας ? να σκεφτεις οτι στο συνημενο που ανεβασες καποιες σελιδες πριν ειχες κανει και αιτηση να μπεις !!!  μηπως ολα αυτα γιατι εμεινες απ'εξω.... λεω εγω τωρα.....


Κάνει μπαμ ότι τον πετάξανε έξω με τις κλωτσιές...



> Μ' αρέσει που είσαι και πρώην μπάτσος κιόλας... Γιωργάκη ξέρεις τι ακούστηκε για τον Κορκονέα; Ότι την είχε δει ράμπο γ@μιάς κι έτσι, μια απ' τα ίδια με εσένα δηλαδή. 
> 
> *Ευτυχώς που κόπηκες στα ψυχολογικά τεστ* και σε πετάξανε έξω, θα θρηνούσαμε και κανέναν άλλον.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

http://radioencoder.eng.auth.gr:8000/1431radio.m3u

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _4794.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _4080.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_130.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _7888.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _7390.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/15_10.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _1270.html

ΥΓ: Στο εν λόγω blog δεν δημοσιεύει μόνο ο ιδιοκτήτης blogger, δέχονται και mails, για να υπάρχει πολυφωνία.  ::

----------


## B52

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/15_10.html


Βρε τη γιαγια.....  ::  παντως ολοι οι αλλοι δεν ειναι πανω απο 15 χρονων με τιποτα...

----------


## Vigor

> παντως ολοι οι αλλοι δεν ειναι πανω απο 15 χρονων με τιποτα...


Όχι, είναι η ομάδα "κοινωνικής ρεφλεξολογίας"...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Καλά, η γιαγιά δεν είναι τίποτα... οι άλλοι που κλέβουν κρέατα είναι Top of the Top σούργελα!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Live streaming, μην πλακώσετε όλοι μαζί και το μπουκώσετε.  ::   ::

----------


## BladeWS

[attachment=0:2bwxotee]ufokiller.jpg[/attachment:2bwxotee]

----------


## thalexan

Αποτυχημένος αστυνομικός αλλά έχει μέλλον στο μπιλιάρδο...

----------


## badge

http://infognomonpolitics.blogspot.com/ by Σάββας Καλεντερίδης, και τον βρίσκω σωστό σε αρκετά σημεία (ίσως όχι σε αυτό της βαλλιστικής και των μαρτύρων).

----------


## thalexan

Μεταξύ άλλων ωραίων, ο Ειδικός Φρουρός αναφέρει στο υπόμνημά του (μάλλον με την υποστήριξη του δικηγόρου του) ότι ο 15χρονος συμμετείχε στα επεισόδια που έγιναν στον αγώνα πόλο Ολυμπιακού - ΠΑΟ στο Κολυμβητήριο Χαλανδρίου, ο οποίος ξεκίνησε την ίδια μέρα στις 5μμ.

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να εξεταστεί το timeline μιας και ο Αλέξανδρος έφευγε από το πάρτυ στα Εξάρχεια γύρω στις 9 (1η δημοσίευση του περιστατικού στο Indymedia στις 9:18μμ). Έτσι, για να διαψευστεί ενδεχόμενη (πρόσθετη) κακοήθεια.

----------


## argi

+++

πες badge και ποιος είναι ο Σάββας Καλεντερίδης... αν και αποκλειεται να τον ξέρουν οι σημερινοί εικοσαριδες...

Σε όσα κείμενα τυφλού μίσους και οργής, και καταδίκης και μαυρου είδα τόσες μέρες είναι το μόνο που εστίασε πραγματικά στην ελπίδα...

Ας σταματήσουν όλοι όσοι θέλουν τους νέους οργισμένους... όσοι θέλουν τους νέους να απαιτούν απο κάποιον άλλον το μέλλον τους... όλοι αυτοί που για να μαζέψουν το ποσοστάκι τους παίζουν γαιτανακι χαιδευοντας τα αυτιά των 15χρονων με "επαναστατικά" λόγια... Όταν κάποιος σου δίνει αυτό που θες να ακούσεις είναι για να σου πάρει αυτο που θέλει... και ορισμένοι το μαρκετιγνκ το κάνανε πολιτική ιδεολογία... 

@rg!

----------


## blucky

Δεν έχω λόγια να εκφρασω την λύπη μου για το παιδί αυτό.  ::  Όχι γιατί έφυγε με τον τρόπο αυτό, άλλα γιατί άλλο ένα τόσο γλυκό χαμόγελο χάθηκε για πάντα.  ::  

Μπορεί να ήταν αλητάκι την συγκεκριμένη στιγμή, μπορεί να ήταν ταραξίας ή αντιεξουσιαστής, μπορεί να ήταν απλά ένα άμυαλο παιδί που ήθελε να νιώσει άντρας με τον δικό του τρόπο, πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να ήταν όμως η θανατική καταδίκη έχει απαγορευτεί κύριοι στην χώρα τούτη που θέλει να λέγετε *μητέρα της δημοκρατίας*. Δεν μπορεί να την επιβάλει ούτε το δικαστήριο ακόμα και αν κάποιος δικαιωματικά την αξίζει γιατί πήρε μια άλλη ζωή, πόσο μάλλον ένας απλός ειδικός φρουρός που πραγματικό σκοπό έχει να *προστατέψει* αυτό το παιδί! Ο Αλέξης έφυγε και δεν μπορεί να γυρίσει πίσω*.-*
*
Ο ειδικός φρουρός* από την άλλη πήρε μια ζωή. Ότι έχει μερίδιο ευθύνης είναι σίγουρο διότι είτε από σπόντα είτε απευθείας η σφαίρα από το όπλο του έφυγε. Είναι όμως και ο ηθικός αυτουργός ή υπάρχουν και άλλοι? Κατ’ εμε φταίει το σώμα που ενώ προσπαθεί να απαλάχθει από τους αμόρφωτους κομπλεξικούς αστυνόμους του 70 και να δημιουργίσει μια «μορφωμένη» αστυνομία βγάζοντας ανθρώπους από σχολές δίνει ξαφνικά το δικαίωμα σε όποιον έχει κάποια χρόνια προυπηρεσίας ως securit-ας να μπει κανονικά σε αυτό. Κανονικα  ::  όπλο! Αν είναι δυνατόν να εμπιστευτείς σε έναν 20άρι με 3 μήνες εκπαίδευση και 4 βολές σε σκοπευτήριο όπλο!!! Ψυχολογικές εξετάσεις τους κάνουν? Κάθε πότε? Άνθρωπος που έχει το κουραγιο να πυροβολίσει κάποιον εφόσον δεν πολεμά για την πατρίδα του ή δεν έχει απέναντί του ένοπλο δεν πάει και πολύ καλα στα μυαλά του. Αλλά βλέπεις τα μορφωμένα παιδιά δεν θέλουν να είναι σε περιπολίες στους δρόμους. Σε συμπλοκές, σε ληστείες, σε απλά περιστατικά καθημερινότητας, θέλουν να είναι στο γραφείο τους, με το AC τους, εξάλου γιατί σπούδαζαν?!?!?! Ακόμα και ο όρος *ειδικοί φρουροί πολύ marketing* μου μυρίζει. Αν έχει δει κανείς τις αντίστοιχες διαφημίσεις για ΕΠΟΠ θα καταλάβει τι λέω. Πάνω στην ανάγκη τους βρήκαν για να κάνουν την βρώμικη δουλειά, αυτή που οι γραφιάδες φοβούνται, βαριούνται δεν θέλουν να κάνουν. Έλεος κύριοι αναλάβετε τις ευθύνες σας και παραιτηθείτε όλοι... *Φτιάχτε μια σωστή αστυνομία που θα κερδίσει τον σεβασμό των πολίτων με τις πράξεις της και όχι με το να σκορπά φόβο ή να δίνει δικαιώματα χλευασμού.*

*Οι πολίτες* από την άλλη έχουν οργιάσει. Ο κάθε ένας έχει πάρει το νόμο στα χέρια του είτε φοράει κουκούλα είτε όχι. Τι σημαίνει ανομία όμως? *ΖΟΥΓΚΛΑ* σημαίνει. Ζούγκλα γιατί κερδίζει πάντα ο δυνατότερος και όχι αυτός που έχει δίκιο. Για να υπάρχει δικαιοσύνη πρέπει να υπάρχουν νόμοι  ::  πολιτισμός... Εμεις είμαστε απολίτιστοι, παρτάκιδες, ωχαδελφιστές, κουτσομπόλιδες, μνησίκακοι ανθρωπόμορφοι που *δεν έχουμε το κουράγιο να δούμε το παιδί του γείτονα δικό μας παιδί*. Δεν έχουμε τη διάθεση να δούμε τι συμβαίνει ένα μέτρο έξω από την πόρτα μας, απλά την κλείνουμε. Και για να μην μπερδεύουμε κάποια πράγματα, το πολυτεχνείο έγινε ιδεολογία γιατί κάποιοι έχασαν τη ζωή τους πολεμόντας άοπλοι την παρα-εξουσία. Αν είχαν και αυτοί όπλα τότε θα λεγόταν εμφύλιος και δε νομίζω ότι ο εμφύλιος της Ελλάδας γιορτάζετε με κάποια επέτειο. Οφθαλμός αντί οφθαλμού = 2 τυφλοί τίποτα παραπάνω. . Φταίνε λοιπόν όσοι δεν μπορούν να χωνέψουν ότι *Η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ Η ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ* χωρίς να έχει σημασία αν φοράνε κουκούλα η όχι.

*Οι πολιτικοί*. Τα ίδια και τα ίδια μας πρίξανε τα @@.  ::  
Δεν περιμένω κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό το casting. Από άκρα αριστερά ως άκρα δεξιά και όλα τα ενδιάμεσα βρωμάνε. Βρωμάνε και αυτοί και μεις που τους ψηφίζουμε κάθε 4ετία λες και είμαστε λοβοτομιμένοι. Επειδή ο πατέρας μου ή ο παππούς μου ήταν πρωταθλητής στο Ραλλυ Ακρώπολης δεν σημαίνει ότι θα γίνω και γω. Ας φάμε λοιπόν τα χρέοι από τους Ολυμπιακούς στο κεφάλι, ας φάμε το βατοπαίδι, ας φάμε και μερικές σφαίρες από τα σώματα ασφαλέιας όπως τα κατάντησαν μπας και βάλουμε μυαλό και τους γυρίσουμε την πλάτη. 4 μέρες καίγετε η Αθήνα και σχέδιο κανένα.* Είναι τόσο δύσκολο αντί για σφαίρες να βγουν έξω οι μάνικες της πυροσβεστικής*. 10 αστυνομικοί γύρω από ένα πυροσβεστικό όχημα που θα τους κάνει όλους μούσκεμα και θα τους στείλει στα σπίτια τους είναι τόσο δύσκολο να το σκεφτεί κάποιος? *Πρέπει δηλαδή είτε κάποιοι να μην γυρίσουν στα σπίτια τους είτε κάποιοι να χάσουν τους κόπους μιας ζωής για να πάρουμε τα πράγματα πιο σοβαρα?*

*Και τέλος...* μπορεί ο Αλέξης να παρανόμησε, μπορέι να προκάλεσε μπορεί να υπήρξε κακό παιδί... Όμως ήταν ένα παιδί. Πόσες φορές έχει κάποιος παρανομίσει και μετά το μετάνιωσε λέγοντας _πω πω φτηνά την γλύτωσα, δεν θα το ξανα κάνω._ Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο Αλέξης και πολλοί άλλοι Αλέξηδες δεν τη γλύτωσαν, αντιθέτως πλήρωσαν με τη ζωή τους τα λάθοι όλων μας. Την αδιαφορία μας για την κατάντια της χώρας μας σε θέματα υγείας, παιδείας, εργασίας, πρόνοιας και πολλά άλλα. Μεγαλώνω και γω μια μικρή που φοράει κουκούλα και είναι μόλις 10 μηνών...
attachment = removed
Ελπίζω να μην την πάρει κάποιος μακριά μου επήδη του έδωσαν ένα όπλο που δεν έιναι ικανός να φέρει γιατί τότε η ζωή μου δεν θα έχει πια σημασία. Και όταν ο άνθρωπος δεν φοβάτε ότι έχει κάτι να χάσει μπορεί να γίνει πολύ επικύνδινος...  ::  

Με πολύ λύπη για τον χαμό όλων των παιδιών που αν είχαμε φροντίσει όλοι για μια καλύτερη χώρα θα χαμογελούσαν ακόμα ανάμεσα μας.  ::

----------


## themaxx

```
By moonlight we ride
Ten thousands side by side
With swords drawn held high
Our whips and armors shine
Hail to thee our infantry
Still brave beyond the grave
All sworn the eternal vow
The time to strike is now

[Chorus:]
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
Gone are the days
when freedom shone
Now blood and steel meet bone
In the light of the battle's way
The sands of time will shade
How proud our soldiers stand
With mace and chain in hand
Sound of charge into glory ride
Over the top of the
vanguished pride


[Chorus:]
Victory, victory, Oh!
Victory, victory, Oh!
Victory, victory, Oh!
Victory, victory, Oh!
To the battle we ride
We crossed a starlit sky
No space no time
We'll catch the wind
Strange losses, men died
We crossed a starlit sky
And still no space or time
We'll catch the wind

[Chorus:]
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
Sound of charge into glory ride
Over the top of the
anguished pride
By moonlight we ride
Ten thousand side by side

[Chorus:]
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
Kill, kill, Oh!
```

----------


## JollyRoger

> [attachment=0:2b5u9m7b]koukouloforos.JPG[/attachment:2b5u9m7b]


βγάλτο ρε συ το καημένο το μωράκι απο την κακία που κυκλοφορεί που θα το κοιτάζει...  :: 

λέγεται κι οτι οι φωτογραφίες έχουν σύνδεση με το άτομο... βλέπε μάτιασμα κλπ κλπ...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από blucky
> 
> [attachment=0:3ipe4uvf]koukouloforos.JPG[/attachment:3ipe4uvf]
> 
> 
> βγάλτο ρε συ το καημένο το μωράκι απο την κακία που κυκλοφορεί που θα το κοιτάζει... 
> 
> λέγεται κι οτι οι φωτογραφίες έχουν σύνδεση με το άτομο... βλέπε μάτιασμα κλπ κλπ...


+++
Και νομικά απαγορεύεται η δημοσίευση φωτογραφιών από ανηλίκους (είχε γίνει θέμα παλιότερα όταν κάποιος πόσταρε τα παιδιά του..  :: )

Back on-topic:
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/mall_10.html
Αφιερωμένο στον commando  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Το διάβαζα στο troktiko και είπα να το αναδημοσιεύσω :




> Μια άλλη άποψη αναγνώστη
> 
> "Με τεράστιο κίνδυνο να «πέσουν όλοι να με φάνε», θα πω αυτό που σκέφτομαι και πιστεύω ότι δεν μπορεί να είμαι η μόνη!
> 
> Ξεκαθαρίζω, δε, ότι ουδεμία σχέση έχω με την ελληνική αστυνομία, ούτε έχω γκόμενο μπάτσο, ούτε πατέρα αξιωματικό, ούτε γιο ειδικό φρουρό, ούτε τίποτα.
> Η μοναδική σχέση μου με την ελας περιορίζεται στην έκδοση της ταυτότητας μου πριν κάμποσα χρόνια και σε κάτι γνήσια υπογραφών κατά καιρούς!
> 
> Ότι υπάρχουν κακοί μπάτσοι υπάρχουν.
> Ίσως και πολλοί.
> ...

----------


## papashark

Eχει δει κανεις πουθενά αναδημοσίευσει την συνέντευξη της συντρόφισας Παπαρήγα στον Alter σήμερα το βράδυ ?

Ισως η ποιο σοβαρή και υπεύθηνη στάση πολιτικού κόματος στην όλη ιστορία των τελευταίων ημερών. Μπορεί να είπε τα δικά της τα κλασσικά, αλλά έδειξε απίστευτη σοβαρότητα και υπευθηνότητα. Μπράβο της.

----------


## enaon

Πάντως με τα κανάλια κάτι δεν πάει καλά μάλλον..

Από αυτά που έβλεπα αυτές τις ημέρες, νόμιζα ότι στο κέντρο γίνετε πόλεμος. Ότι είναι όποιος προλάβει. Κατέβηκα εχθές κατά τις 11 το βράδυ στο κέντρο με το αυτοκίνητο, την ώρα που η TV έδειχνε μάχες. Πήγα Αλεξάνδρας, πίσω από το μουσείο, πλατεία εξαρχείων ( είχε 2 παπάκια που είχαν κλείσει τον δρόμο προς πλαίσιο), κολωνάκι και τέλος σύνταγμα. Είναι αδύνατον όλα αυτά τα πλάνα που έδειξαν, να ήταν όλα ζωντανά πλάνα. Πρέπει να τα έπαιξαν πάρα πολλές φορές, η ζημία είναι απίστευτα μικρότερη.

----------


## bedazzled

> Πάντως με τα κανάλια κάτι δεν πάει καλά μάλλον..
> 
> Από αυτά που έβλεπα αυτές τις ημέρες, νόμιζα ότι στο κέντρο γίνετε πόλεμος. Ότι είναι όποιος προλάβει. Κατέβηκα εχθές κατά τις 11 το βράδυ στο κέντρο με το αυτοκίνητο, την ώρα που η TV έδειχνε μάχες. Πήγα Αλεξάνδρας, πίσω από το μουσείο, πλατεία εξαρχείων ( είχε 2 παπάκια που είχαν κλείσει τον δρόμο προς πλαίσιο), κολωνάκι και τέλος σύνταγμα. Είναι αδύνατον όλα αυτά τα πλάνα που έδειξαν, να ήταν όλα ζωντανά πλάνα. Πρέπει να τα έπαιξαν πάρα πολλές φορές, η ζημία είναι απίστευτα μικρότερη.


Εμένα γιατί μου μοιάζει για βομβαρδισμένο τοπίο;

Θα πάω προσεχώς Στουρνάρη, έχω αφήσει ένα UPS στο service του Πλαισίου (Ζαΐμη) από την περασμένη Παρασκευή - βράδυ (μια μέρα πριν γίνει το ατυχές περιστατικό), ακόμα δεν με έχουν πάρει τηλέφωνο (μ' αρέσει που μου είπε να περάσω το Σάββατο για πιστωτικό  :: ).

----------


## VFXCode

Σε μια φωτο http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_BCsaeWGNwNI/S ... 2-2008.jpg μια μολοτωφ, μια χειροβομβιδα και ενα σπασμενο κινιτο... NICE!!!!

----------


## bedazzled

::   ::   ::

----------


## nvak

> Πάντως με τα κανάλια κάτι δεν πάει καλά μάλλον..
> 
> Από αυτά που έβλεπα αυτές τις ημέρες, νόμιζα ότι στο κέντρο γίνετε πόλεμος. Ότι είναι όποιος προλάβει. Κατέβηκα εχθές κατά τις 11 το βράδυ στο κέντρο με το αυτοκίνητο, την ώρα που η TV έδειχνε μάχες. Πήγα Αλεξάνδρας, πίσω από το μουσείο, πλατεία εξαρχείων ( είχε 2 παπάκια που είχαν κλείσει τον δρόμο προς πλαίσιο), κολωνάκι και τέλος σύνταγμα. Είναι αδύνατον όλα αυτά τα πλάνα που έδειξαν, να ήταν όλα ζωντανά πλάνα. Πρέπει να τα έπαιξαν πάρα πολλές φορές, η ζημία είναι απίστευτα μικρότερη.


Ακριβώς έτσι είναι.
Οι φωτογραφίες δείχνουν καμένους κάδους και πέτρες. 
Ως γνωστόν, για να αποφύγεις τα χημικά πρέπει να ανάψεις φωτιά. 
Για να κρατάς σε απόσταση την αστυνομία πρέπει να πετάς πέτρες. 
Το σκηνικό γράφει καλά στην τηλεόραση. 
Όλα όμως εξαφανίζονται όταν περάσει η καθαριότητα του Δήμου...

Ξεχάσατε επιτέλους το Βατοπέδι ? Άντε γιατί πρέπει να ξεκουραστούν οι Αστυνομικοί και οι δημοσιογράφοι !  ::

----------


## anka

Και ποιος θα πληρώσει το λογαριασμό τελικά  ::  




> 1.Αμεση οικονομική ενίσχυση, ύψους 10 χιλ. ευρώ για τις Μικρές και Πολύ Μικρές Επιχειρήσεις. 
> 
> 2. Επιχορήγηση ποσοστού 50% της ζημιάς που έχει πιστοποιηθεί, ύψους από 10-200 χιλιάδες ευρώ. 
> 3. Για το δανεισμό του υπόλοιπου 50% της ζημιάς που πιστοποιείται, καθώς και για όσες επιχειρήσεις δεν υπάγονται στις πιο πάνω κατηγορίες, δίνεται δυνατότητα, με εγγύηση του ελληνικού Δημοσίου, για επιδοτούμενα δάνεια διάρκειας 15 ετών. 
> 4. Χορηγούνται δάνεια διάρκειας 15 ετών με ευνοϊκούς όρους για την αποκατάσταση ζημιών στα κτίρια. 
> 5. Χορηγούνται δάνεια 5τούς διάρκειας με ιδιαίτερα ευνοϊκούς όρους, για κεφάλαια κίνησης.
> 
> 6. Αναστέλλονται οι οφειλές των επιχειρήσεων που επλήγησαν, για ένα τρίμηνο, στις εφορίες, το ΙΚΑ, τον ΟΑΕΕ και τις Τράπεζες. 
> 7. Σε επιχειρήσεις που δεν θα μπορέσουν να λειτουργήσουν έως τις 20 Δεκεμβρίου, ενισχύονται οικονομικά οι εργαζόμενοι, με πλήρη κάλυψη του μισθού, του δώρου των Χριστουγέννων και των εισφορών (εργοδότη και εργαζόμενου) για τρεις μήνες.


http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?ln...3&lngDtrID=244

----------


## B52

> Και ποιος θα πληρώσει το λογαριασμό τελικά


Ανοητες ερωτησεις.... εμεις βεβαια....  ::

----------


## thalexan

...

----------


## JB172

> Eχει δει κανεις πουθενά αναδημοσίευσει την συνέντευξη της συντρόφισας Παπαρήγα στον Alter σήμερα το βράδυ ?
> 
> Ισως η ποιο σοβαρή και υπεύθηνη στάση πολιτικού κόματος στην όλη ιστορία των τελευταίων ημερών. Μπορεί να είπε τα δικά της τα κλασσικά, αλλά έδειξε απίστευτη σοβαρότητα και υπευθηνότητα. Μπράβο της.


Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ολόκληρη η συνέντευξη.
Βρήκα αυτό: http://ventetta.blogspot.com/2008/12/alter.html

----------


## fengi1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5bRdy1LnLE

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> Και ποιος θα πληρώσει το λογαριασμό τελικά  
> 
> 
> Ανοητες ερωτησεις.... εμεις βεβαια....


Ωραία γιατί η διεθνής κρίση δεν μας άγγιξε καθόλου και το χρήμα τρέχει από τις τσέπες μας… 

Έχουμε δανειστεί το 20% του ΑΕΠ τον τελευταίο χρόνο και επιπλέον λόγο ότι δεν ήμαστε φερέγγυοι μας δανείζουν με τρελά επιτόκια οι διεθνείς τράπεζες και οργανισμοί. Άντε και του χρόνου βρε  ::

----------


## JB172

Ψιλά γράμματα.
Θα βάλουμε μερικούς φόρους και όλα μέλι-γάλα.  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά το έβλεπα ότι παίζει παραπληροφόρηση αλλά τώρα που το επιβεβαίωσα με κάνει να σιχαίνομαι περισσότερο την ξεφτίλα μας (ΟΛΩΝ ΜΑΣ).

In, Naftemporiki, Indymedia αναφέρουν ότι έκλεισαν την Μεσογείων στο ύψος της Εθνικής Άμυνας.

Το ένα λέει πέφτει ξύλο, το άλλο ότι καίνε αμάξια και πάει λέγοντας.


Ο καθένας λέει το μακρύ του και το κοντό του με μόνο στόχο να δημιουργήσει ένταση και εντυπώσεις.


Είμαι στο ύψος της Εθνικής Άμυνας και είδα όλη την διαδήλωση από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος.

Μιλάμε για μαθητές που βαριόντουσαν μέχρι και συνθήματα να φωνάξουν.
Καθόντουσαν στα πεζοδρόμια χωρίς να δημιουργούν πρόβλημα (πέρα από την κίνηση στην μεσογείων).

Τα περί καμμένων αμαξιών είναι φαντασία του παπάρα που έγραψε το άρθρο στο in.gr

Φυσικά ξύλο δεν έπεσε ούτε για πλάκα, και η διαδήλωση έχει τελειώσει κοντά μία ώρα τώρα (η κίνηση διεξάγεται κανονικά πλέον).
Το μόνο 'παράπτωμα' είναι ότι βάλανε φωτιά σε ένα κάδο σκουπιδιών...




> Κλήση για όχημα που έχει τυλιχθεί στις φλόγες έξω από το υπουργείο Εθνικής Αμυνας στην λεωφ. Μεσογείων έχει λάβει η πυροσβεστική. Προς το παρόν δεν έχει γίνει γνωστό εάν το περιστατικό συνδέεται με την διαδήλωση των μαθητών σε απόσταση αναπνοής, στο υπουργείο Μεταφορών.


ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟΙ.

----------


## Valis

> Καλά το έβλεπα ότι παίζει παραπληροφόρηση αλλά τώρα που το επιβεβαίωσα με κάνει να σιχαίνομαι περισσότερο την ξεφτίλα μας (ΟΛΩΝ ΜΑΣ).


Ε, καλά πρώτη φορά είναι; Δεν θα έπρεπε να σου κάνει εντύπωση!

----------


## Cha0s

Δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση, με εξοργίζει....

----------


## JB172

Δυστυχώς, όταν ένα θέμα πουλάει, το τραβάνε από τα μαλλιά.

----------


## Valis

Θέλετε διαμαρτηρία μωρε;
Μια σακούλα φυσικά 100% στερεά αποφοδευματα από τον καθένα και πέταμα εκεί που χρειάζεται, όχι σπασμένα και καμένα.

Δεν υπάρχει και δίωξη για αυτό από όσο ξέρω...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αλλά εκει που έπρεπε να πάνε οι κουκουλοκεφτέδες δεν έχουν τα @@ να πάνε.


ή πήγαν ακριβώς εκεί που είχαν εντολές να πάνε  ::  

το άλλο το βιντεάκι που λέει μπατσος: "αμολύστε τους χρυσαυγήτες να τους..." το είδες?  ::

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> Αλλά εκει που έπρεπε να πάνε οι κουκουλοκεφτέδες δεν έχουν τα @@ να πάνε.
> 
> 
> ή πήγαν ακριβώς εκεί που είχαν εντολές να πάνε  
> 
> το άλλο το βιντεάκι που λέει μπατσος: "αμολύστε τους χρυσαυγήτες να τους..." το είδες?


 Έτσι έτσι, όσο valakes έχει η αστυνομία τοσο valakes έχει και η κουκουλοπλευρά, Συν ότι η άλλη πλευρά έχει και πολιτική υπο/αντι-στήρηξη.

1 valakia + 1 valakia κανουν πολλές valakies. Όταν θα μας έρθει λοιπόν το επόμενο ασφαλιστήριο για το αυτοκίνητο να μην τρίβουμε τα μάτια.

----------


## Valis

*Ή μήπως πιστεύει κανείς ότι θα αλλάξει κάτι;*

Πότε είπαμε ότι λήγουν οι καταλήψεις;

----------


## JB172

http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=103585
Δεν πάμε καλά...
Πριν βγει το αποτέλεσμα του βαλλιστικού ελέγχου, ο συνήγορος υπεράσπισης του ΕΦ είναι σίγουρος ότι ήταν εξοστρακισμός.
Επίσης η σχολή Μωραϊτη διαψεύδει την κατάθεση του ΕΦ σχετικά με την αλλαγή σχολείων και την διαγωγή του, τουλάχιστον μέχρι και την 3η Γυμνασίου.
ΑΛΛΑ ΚΟΛΠΑ  ::

----------


## pkent79

Και οι κλωτσιές-μπουνιές του Κούγια εξωστρακίζονταν πάνω στην πρώην γυναίκα του.  ::

----------


## Johny

ο κουγιας εχει ξεμεινει απο λεφτα?τι παει να σωσει μια κατασταση ασυμαζευτη?? 
Συγνωμη ειπε κανεις στον Κουγια το τι εχει να παθει μετα ετσι κ υπερασπιστει τον μπατσο? Και να μην φταιει για τον κοσμο κ ειδικα τους αναρχικους παραμενει μπατσος ...αρα πρεπει να πεθανει :S την εβαψε ο κουγιας τωρα ....

----------


## bedazzled

Μια θεωρία (συνωμοσίας?) που μου περνάει από το μυαλό τις τελευταίες μέρες, είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση έδωσε εντολή στην αστυνομία να μην παρέμβει τόσες μέρες, για να τα κάνουν όλα λαμπόγυαλο οι «γνωστοί-άγνωστοι» ΚΑΙ να μην τους δώσουν έρεισμα να μιλάνε για «αστυνομική βία» (win-win situation), έτσι ώστε στο τέλος να βγουν να δώσουν αποζημιώσεις (τις οποίες εμείς πληρώνουμε φυσικά) και να το παίξουν «οι καλοί της υπόθεσης»... μήπως παίζουν το τελευταίο τους χαρτί / κύκνειο άσμα μετά το Βατοπαίδι ?  ::

----------


## herbalizer

> ο κουγιας εχει ξεμεινει απο λεφτα?τι παει να σωσει μια κατασταση ασυμαζευτη?? 
> Συγνωμη ειπε κανεις στον Κουγια το τι εχει να παθει μετα ετσι κ υπερασπιστει τον μπατσο? Και να μην φταιει για τον κοσμο κ ειδικα τους αναρχικους παραμενει μπατσος ...αρα πρεπει να πεθανει :S την εβαψε ο κουγιας τωρα ....



Είναι απλό. ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΜΑΤΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝΕ ΜΑΖΙ...

----------


## thalexan

> Πότε είπαμε ότι λήγουν οι καταλήψεις;


Αφού πρώτα με καλέσει η Πατρίς απ' ό,τι φαίνεται...  ::

----------


## gas

> Μια θεωρία (συνωμοσίας?) που μου περνάει από το μυαλό τις τελευταίες μέρες, είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση έδωσε εντολή στην αστυνομία να μην παρέμβει τόσες μέρες, για να τα κάνουν όλα λαμπόγυαλο οι «γνωστοί-άγνωστοι» ΚΑΙ να μην τους δώσουν έρεισμα να μιλάνε για «αστυνομική βία» (win-win situation), έτσι ώστε στο τέλος να βγουν να δώσουν αποζημιώσεις (τις οποίες εμείς πληρώνουμε φυσικά) και να το παίξουν «οι καλοί της υπόθεσης»... μήπως παίζουν το τελευταίο τους χαρτί / κύκνειο άσμα μετά το Βατοπαίδι ?


Α! μα τι συμπτωση ειναι αυτη. Αυτο το σεναριο και στο δικο μου μυαλο τριγυρναει συνεχεια και με τιποτε δε λεει να φυγει  ::   ::

----------


## Valis

> Μια θεωρία (συνωμοσίας?) που μου περνάει από το μυαλό τις τελευταίες μέρες, είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση έδωσε εντολή στην αστυνομία να μην παρέμβει τόσες μέρες, για να τα κάνουν όλα λαμπόγυαλο οι «γνωστοί-άγνωστοι» ΚΑΙ να μην τους δώσουν έρεισμα να μιλάνε για «αστυνομική βία» (win-win situation), έτσι ώστε στο τέλος να βγουν να δώσουν αποζημιώσεις (τις οποίες εμείς πληρώνουμε φυσικά) και να το παίξουν «οι καλοί της υπόθεσης»... μήπως παίζουν το τελευταίο τους χαρτί / κύκνειο άσμα μετά το Βατοπαίδι ?



Σου θυμίζει κάτι από τις φωτιές του καλοκαιριού του 2007 μήπως;

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Μια θεωρία (συνωμοσίας?) που μου περνάει από το μυαλό τις τελευταίες μέρες, είναι ότι η κυβέρνηση έδωσε εντολή στην αστυνομία να μην παρέμβει τόσες μέρες, για να τα κάνουν όλα λαμπόγυαλο οι «γνωστοί-άγνωστοι» ΚΑΙ να μην τους δώσουν έρεισμα να μιλάνε για «αστυνομική βία» (win-win situation), έτσι ώστε στο τέλος να βγουν να δώσουν αποζημιώσεις (τις οποίες εμείς πληρώνουμε φυσικά) και να το παίξουν «οι καλοί της υπόθεσης»... μήπως παίζουν το τελευταίο τους χαρτί / κύκνειο άσμα μετά το Βατοπαίδι ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Σου θυμίζει κάτι από τις φωτιές του καλοκαιριού του 2007 μήπως;


Yeah yeah... dejavu  :: 

Αν είναι όντως έτσι τα πράγματα, παίξανε καλό θέατρο, τους παραδέχομαι.  ::

----------


## thalexan

Ο Κούγιας με το μέρος μας είναι βρε!
Αφού με τη συγκεκριμένη υπερασπιστική γραμμή εγγυημένα θα κάψει τον πελάτη του!

----------


## papashark

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5bRdy1LnLE


Η υπέρτατη ελληνική μακακία....

Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου σύλληψη σε διαδήλωση με φασαρίες (πουθενά στον κόσμο) που να μην γίνετε με άσκηση βίας, όπου 3-4 αστυνομικοί πατάνε κάτω των διαδηλωτή μέχρι να του περάσουν χειροπέδες, και μέτα να τους σέρνουν.

Από την άλλη δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου διαδηλωτή σε διαδήλωση με φασαρίες, όπου ευγενικά και με χαμόγελο να ακολουθεί οικιοθελώς τον μπάτσο στην κλούβα  ::  

Οι μόνες συλλήψεις με ελάχιστη βία σε καθιστικές διαδηλώσεις γίνονται στην βόρεια Ευρώπη, όπου εκεί τους τραβολογάνε σαν τσουβάλια και αυτοί προσπαθούν να μην εγκαταλήψουν το σημείο που έχουν "καταλάβει" καθούμενοι.

Βέβαια πουθενά αλλού στον κόσμο δεν έχω ακούσει να διαμαρτύρονται τόσο για το τσουβάλιασμα και όσο και για μερικές ψιλές σε φασαρίες...

Α, και το σούπερ κλου τις μετάδοσεις είναι στο 5:40 όπου εκεί που λέει ότι το παιδί είναι 12 χρονών, μετά λέει και για την κοπέλα του που πρέπει να είναι ακόμα μικρότερη, οπότε το σχόλιο μου είναι "ατσα πιπίνι που έβγαλε ο μικρός"  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
> ...


The theory of Valakia at Chaos.....  ::

----------


## papashark

> ο κουγιας εχει ξεμεινει απο λεφτα?τι παει να σωσει μια κατασταση ασυμαζευτη?? 
> Συγνωμη ειπε κανεις στον Κουγια το τι εχει να παθει μετα ετσι κ υπερασπιστει τον μπατσο? Και να μην φταιει για τον κοσμο κ ειδικα τους αναρχικους παραμενει μπατσος ...αρα πρεπει να πεθανει :S την εβαψε ο κουγιας τωρα ....


Γιατί οι πρώτοι δολοφόνοι που υπερασπίζετε είναι ?

Εδώ ήταν δικηγόρος υπεράσπισης στην δίκη του ΕΛΑ !!!

Δεν σας είδα να γκρινιάζετε για τους δικηγόρους της 17Ν, των φωνιάδων από το Αγρίνιο, βιαστών, κλεφτών, έμπορων ναρκωτικών.... Την Κούρκοβιτς δεν είδα κανένα να την βρίζει και τα αισθήματα της για την Ελληνική κοινωνία είναι γνωστά. Τον άλλο τον π@π@ρ@ που τον είχε και ο Alpha το βράδυ της δολοφονίας να μας μιλάει για το συμβάν, ξεχάσαμε γρήγορα τις δηλώσεις του όταν ήταν δικηγόρος υπεράσπισης στην δίκη της 17Ν...

Πάντως μην το παραξυλώνουμε, στην Δημοκρατία οι κατηγορούμενοι δικαιούνται υπεράσπισης. Και αν κανένα δικηγόρος δεν δεχτεί μόνος του, τότε το δικαστήριο θα ορίσει έναν και το κράτος θα τον πληρώσει.

Αυτό που πρέπει όλοι να καταλάβετε είναι ότι στην Δημοκρατία υπάρχουν κανόνες, δεν λειτουργεί με το λιντζάρισμα, ούτε με τηλεδικαστές, και προπάντων δεν δικάζουμε με βάση το κοινό αίσθημα  ::

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fengi1
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5bRdy1LnLE
> 
> 
> Η υπέρτατη ελληνική μακακία....
> 
> Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου σύλληψη σε διαδήλωση με φασαρίες (πουθενά στον κόσμο) που να μην γίνετε με άσκηση βίας, όπου 3-4 αστυνομικοί πατάνε κάτω των διαδηλωτή μέχρι να του περάσουν χειροπέδες, και μέτα να τους σέρνουν.
> 
> ...


Οταν σου τυχει να εισαι μπροστα και να δερνουν 5 - 10 γομαρια κανα 15χρονο ελα πες μας τα ιδια. Με αυτη την λογικη γιατι δε δεινουν τους δολοφονους ( γενικα τους δολοφονους λεω ) στο κοσμο να τους λυνζαρει και τους φυλανε καμμια 30αρια ;
Αλλα ενταξει , στην τελικη αραχτε στον καναπε παλι και πρακουλοθθηστε τον εφρεμ με τα εκατ. ευρω.

----------


## fengi1

Και οπως ειπες "Αυτό που πρέπει όλοι να καταλάβετε είναι ότι στην Δημοκρατία υπάρχουν κανόνες, δεν λειτουργεί με το λιντζάρισμα," 
στην δημοκρατια συλλαμβανεις και τον παραδινεις στην δικαιοσυνη. Μην την θυμασαι οπου βολευει.
Δεν προσπαθεις με τισ χειροπεδες στα χερια να τον σακατεψεις οπως προπερσι που ο ματας προσπαθουσε να διαλυσει τα @@ του πιτσιρικα να τον αφησει ανικανο σε ολη του τη ζωη γιατι πεταξε μια πετρα.
Ουτε το '86 που στην εκενωση του χημικου που τους περιμεναν απ εξω ολοι οι ψυχασθενεις μπατσοι να ξεσπασουν πανω τους.

----------


## papashark

Από την στιγμή που του βάλουν χειροπέδες, δεν πρέπει να τον βαρέσουν.

Ούτε και πριν πρέπει να τον βαρέσουν παραμόνο αν κινδυνεύουν. Και γι' αυτό τους πατάνε κάτω με τα γόνατα, από την μία για να μην την κοπανήσουν, από την άλλη για να μην βγάλουν τίποτα και τους μαχαιρώσουν.

Οσον αφορά δε το σούρσιμο, θεωρώ ότι την στιγμή που ο ύποπτος ή ο συλλυφθέντας ξεχνάει πως περπατάνε σε μια ύστατη προσπάθεια να μην πάει στην κλούβα, τότε το σούρσιμο δεν είναι ούτε κακό, ούτε προσβλητικό.

Από την άλλη βαρέθηκα την υπερβολή των δημοσιογράφων.

Οταν δεν επεμβένει η αστυνομία, τότε την βρίζουν.
Οταν επεμβένει η αστυνομία, τότε την βρίζουν πάλι.

Δυστηχώς με γαρύφαλα συλλήψεις δεν γίνονται....

----------


## freenet

> Έτσι έτσι, όσο valakes έχει η αστυνομία τοσο valakes έχει και η κουκουλοπλευρά, Συν ότι η άλλη πλευρά έχει και πολιτική υπο/αντι-στήρηξη.
> 
> 1 valakia + 1 valakia κανουν πολλές valakies. Όταν θα μας έρθει λοιπόν το επόμενο ασφαλιστήριο για το αυτοκίνητο να μην τρίβουμε τα μάτια.


απλά ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας αυξήθηκαν πριν τα γεγονότα και την κοινωνική εξέγερση και τα ασφάλιστρα των αυτοκινήτων είχαν αυξηθεί πολύ καιρό πριν...
Και επιπλέον από ότι έμαθα οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρίες αυτή την περίοδο κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές, το ίδιο και οι μπάτσοι προστάτες...

----------


## thalexan

> Οταν δεν επεμβένει η αστυνομία, τότε την βρίζουν.
> Οταν επεμβένει η αστυνομία, τότε την βρίζουν πάλι.


Το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο αν επεμβαίνεις αλλά και πώς επεμβαίνεις.

Όταν ξεσπάς σε μία μαθήτρια με κλωτσομπουνίδια, αφού την έχεις θέσει υπό τον έλεγχό σου, είναι λογικό να προκαλέσεις το κοινό αίσθημα (και φυσικά δίνεις αφορμές σε καλοπροαίρετους και κακοπροαίρετους σχολιαστές).

----------


## Cha0s

> Οταν δεν επεμβένει η αστυνομία, τότε την βρίζουν.
> Οταν επεμβένει η αστυνομία, τότε την βρίζουν πάλι.


Άρα είναι αυτονόητο το πρόβλημα.

Η αστυνομία δεν κάνει σωστά την δουλειά που πληρώνεται να κάνει.


Μου το παίζει νταής ο κάθε αγράμματος ψάχνοντας με για ναρκωτικά κάθε τρεις και λίγο έξω από το σπίτι μου σε περιοχή που ζω από τότε που γεννήθηκα αντί να πάει να μαζέψει κανέναν μεγαλέμπορο.

Το να αναλάβεις το καθήκον να διατηρείς την τάξη στην κοινωνία είναι λειτούργημα. Όχι κάνεις την δουλειά σου σωστά όποτε γά****ς το προηγούμενο βράδυ καλά και όταν δεν σου κατσε το γκομενάκι να ξεσπάς στα 15χρονά στον δρόμο λες και όλο το έγκλημα στην Ελλάδα προέρχεται από αυτά.

Δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνουν στην αστυνομική ακαδημία (ή όπως λέγεται δεν ξέρω) άτομα βάση βαθμολογίας και πανελληνιες κλπ.
Όπως και στον στρατό το ίδιο (κατ'εμέ πάντα).

Τα άτομα που θα έπρεπε να έχει η αστυνομία θα έπρεπε να είναι εκεί γιατί θέλουν να προσφέρουν στην κοινωνία.
Όχι γιατί είναι δημόσιο και θα πληρώνονται μέχρι να πάρουν σύνταξη παίζοντας το εξουσία όποτε έχουν κα***ς και να κάθονται σε μία καρέκλα να τα ξύνουν όποτε βαριούνται.

----------


## bedazzled

> Μου το παίζει νταής ο κάθε αγράμματος ψάχνοντας με για ναρκωτικά κάθε τρεις και λίγο έξω από το σπίτι μου


Μήπως κυκλοφορείς με καμία μπλούζα που έχει αυτό στο avatar σου;  ::  




> Δεν θα έπρεπε να παίρνουν στην αστυνομική ακαδημία (ή όπως λέγεται δεν ξέρω) άτομα βάση βαθμολογίας και πανελληνιες κλπ.
> Όπως και στον στρατό το ίδιο (κατ'εμέ πάντα).


Ναι μεν, αλλά μετά θα τους κράζουμε ότι είναι αμόρφωτοι μπαστουνόβλαχοι, όπως στα 60s/70s ...  :: 
Βέβαια η «μόρφωση» δεν είναι και το απόλυτο κριτήριο ηθικής, και οι 300 βουλευτές μας μια χαρά μορφωμένα παιδιά είναι και εξίσου μια χαρά μας πηδ@νε.  :: 




> Όχι γιατί είναι δημόσιο και θα πληρώνονται μέχρι να πάρουν σύνταξη παίζοντας το εξουσία όποτε έχουν κα***ς και να κάθονται σε μία καρέκλα να τα ξύνουν όποτε βαριούνται.


Καθρέφτης της κοινωνίας είναι και οι «μπάτσοι»... ας κοιταχτούμε λίγο στον καθρέφτη και ας αναρωτηθούμε πόσοι βάλαμε βύσμα στον στρατό για να καθόμαστε σε μια καρέκλα να τα ξύνουμε όποτε βαριόμαστε.  :: 
Να μην πω για το σβήσιμο κλήσεων, γιατί θα γίνω κακός ... και έτσι και γιουβέτσι ο Έλληνας, αμ δε..  ::

----------


## yorgos

Κάτι φήμες λένε ότι διαγράφηκε ο κ@@γιας από τον δικηγορικό σύλλογο με ομόφωνη απόφαση  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Εχει γραφειο οποτε αλλος θα την πληρωσει.  ::

----------


## fengi1

Eχει διαγραφει απο περυσι.

----------


## Valis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Valis
> 
>  Έτσι έτσι, όσο valakes έχει η αστυνομία τοσο valakes έχει και η κουκουλοπλευρά, Συν ότι η άλλη πλευρά έχει και πολιτική υπο/αντι-στήρηξη.
> 
> 1 valakia + 1 valakia κανουν πολλές valakies. Όταν θα μας έρθει λοιπόν το επόμενο ασφαλιστήριο για το αυτοκίνητο να μην τρίβουμε τα μάτια.
> 
> 
> απλά ήθελα να επισημάνω ότι τα τέλη κυκλοφορίας αυξήθηκαν πριν τα γεγονότα και την κοινωνική εξέγερση και τα ασφάλιστρα των αυτοκινήτων είχαν αυξηθεί πολύ καιρό πριν...
> Και επιπλέον από ότι έμαθα οι ασφαλιστικές εταιρίες αυτή την περίοδο κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές, το ίδιο και οι μπάτσοι προστάτες...


Είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου, αν δούλευες στενά με ασφαλείς μεταφορές θα έβλεπες που έχουν πάει τα ασφάληστρα...
Μάλλον έχεις καιρό να πληρώσεις ασφάλεια...

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _9564.html
http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _9071.html
Ε ρε κάτι βλήτα που κυκλοφορούνε και με Ferrari στα Γιάννενα τρομάρα τους!  ::   ::

----------


## gounara

Η χειρόγραφη επιστολή που μοιραζόταν στην κηδεία του Αλέξη
ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ! 
ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ

Δεν είμαστε τρομοκράτες, "κουκουλοφόροι", "γνωστοί-άγνωστοι" 
ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ! 
Αυτοί, οι γνωστοί-άγνωστοι.... 
Κάνουμε όνειρα -μη σκοτώνετε τα όνειρά μας! 
Έχουμε ορμή - μη σταματάτε την ορμή μας. 
ΘΥΜΗΘΕΙΤΕ! 
Κάποτε ήσασταν νέοι κι εσείς. 
Τώρα κυνηγάτε το χρήμα, νοιάζεστε μόνο 
για τη "βιτρίνα", παχύνατε, καραφλιάσατε, 
ΞΕΧΑΣΑΤΕ! 
Περιμέναμε να μας υποστηρίξετε, 
Περιμέναμε να ενδιαφερθείτε, 
να μας κάνετε μια φορά κι εσείς περήφανους. 
ΜΑΤΑΙΑ! 
Ζείτε ψεύτικες ζωές, έχετε σκύψει το κεφάλι, 
έχετε κατεβάσει τα παντελόνια και περιμένετε 
τη μέρα που θα πεθάνετε. 
Δε φαντάζεστε, δεν ερωτεύεστε 
δεν δημιουργείτε! 
Μόνο πουλάτε κι αγοράζετε. 
ΥΛΗ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ 
ΑΓΑΠΗ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ – ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ 
Που είναι οι γονείς; Που είναι οι καλλιτέχνες; 
Γιατί δε βγαίνουν έξω να μας προστατέψουν; 
ΜΑΣ ΣΚΟΤΩΝΟΥΝ! 
ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΑΣ 

ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ 

Υ.Γ.: Μη μας ρίχνετε άλλα δακρυγόνα 
ΕΜΕΙΣ 
κλαίμε κι από μόνοι μας.




Κείμενο που έγραψε μαθήτρια Γ’ Γυμνασίου

Για τον Αλέξη

Ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία όπου θα σκοτώνουν έναν συνομήλικό μας κι εμείς θα συνεχίζουμε τη ζωή μας σαν να μην συμβαίνει τίποτα;;;;; Και τι θα γίνει μ’ εκείνη τη ζωή που αφαιρέθηκε τόσο βίαια και άδικα;;;; Θα το αφήσουμε έτσι χωρίς την παραμικρή αντίδραση την στιγμή που καθένας από μας θα μπορούσε να είναι στη θέση του άτυχου παιδιού;;; 

Ενός λεπτού σιγή δεν φτάνει
Μιας ζωής οργή μπορεί ν’ αρκεί
Για μια ζωή που χάθηκε 
για μια δημοκρατία που αιμορραγεί
για να βουλώσει για πάντα του όπλου η κάνη
που σκότωσε ένα αθώο μαθητή
άδεια σχολεία, γεμάτοι οι δρόμοι
δεν σταματά η αδικία μ’ ένα σπασμένο καδρόνι
ούτε με μία κοινή ποινή
για όποιον κρατά της χώρας το τιμόνι
είναι η ώρα που κάνουμε στροφή
ΟΧΙ δεν θα μας δολοφονείτε κάθε στιγμή!
ΟΧΙ δεν θα μας καθοδηγείτε στην καταστροφή!
ΟΧΙ έχουμε ακόμα φωνή!
ΟΧΙ δεν τρώμε μασημένη τροφή!
ΟΧΙ παρατράβηξε το σκοινί!
ΟΧΙ ξεχείλισε η οργή!

Είναι μάταιο να λυπόμαστε για τους νεκρούς που ποτέ δεν θα αναστηθούν
αλλά έχει το μεγαλύτερο νόημα στον κόσμο να λυπόμαστε για τους ζωντανούς που θα πεθάνουν άδικα από ένα κράτος που έχει 28 δις για τις τράπεζες και μόνο 1 σφαίρα για το λαό!!!

----------


## vector

...

----------


## python

http://www.fimes.gr/2008/12/cnn-dolofonia-exarchia/

http://www.fimes.gr/2008/12/alexis-grigoropoulos/

http://www.fimes.gr/2008/12/dolofonia-exarxeia/

----------


## python

*Σενάρια «εξοστρακισμού» εν αναμονή της βαλλιστικής εξέτασης*

Σκηνικό «εξοστρακισμού» έχει αρχίσει να στήνεται τα τελευταία 24ωρα, εν αναμονή της βαλλιστικής εξέτασης στη σφαίρα που χτύπησε θανάσιμα τον 16χρονο Αλέξανδρο-Ανδρέα Γρηγορόπουλο. 

Να σημειωθεί πως ο βαλλιστικός έλεγχος δεν έχει ξεκινήσει και -σύμφωνα με την ΕΛ.ΑΣ.- δεν πρόκειται να γίνει αν προηγουμένως δεν ορίσει τεχνικό σύμβουλο η οικογένεια του θύματος.

Σύμφωνα με το Βήμα, το σενάριο του εξοστρακισμού άρχισε να καλλιεργείται προτού ξεκινήσει η ιατροδικαστική εξέταση της σορού του 16χρονου. 

Ο ιατροδικαστής Χρ.Λευκίδης ανακοίνωσε μετά την ολοκλήρωσή της ότι ο θάνατος του Αλέξη προκλήθηκε από το «τυφλό τραύμα θώρακος διά βλήματος πυροβόλου όπλου μικρού διαμετρήματος» και αποτελεί «ανθρωποκτονία». 

Ωστόσο, αμέσως άρχισε να κυκλοφορεί η πληροφορία ότι η σφαίρα που βγήκε από το σώμα του θύματος είναι «πεπλατυσμένη» και αστυνομικοί στην Ασφάλεια Αττικής, σε μια προσπάθεια να τεκμηριωθεί η δικαιολογία του ειδικού φρουρού ότι δεν είχε πρόθεση να σκοτώσει αλλά να εκφοβίσει, άρχισαν να διακινούν ότι αυτό συμβαίνει «στις περιπτώσεις όπου έχουμε εξοστρακισμό».

Όπως υποστήριζαν, πιθανότατα από τις τρεις σφαίρες που έριξε ο δράστης, μία ευθεία μπροστά και δύο στον αέρα, βρήκε το θύμα κάποια από τις δύο τελευταίες, η οποία τον χτύπησε αφού προηγουμένως είχε χτυπήσει κάπου ψηλότερα στον δρόμο, σε πινακίδα, φανάρι ή οτιδήποτε άλλο και εξοστρακίστηκε στο σώμα του 16χρονου. 

Ισχυρίζονταν μάλιστα ότι μία αυτοψία στον τόπο της δολοφονίας μπορεί να αποδείξει αυτό το σενάριο, αλλά οι αστυνομικοί δεν μπορούν ακόμη να πλησιάσουν γιατί... «θα μας κάψουν». 

Τις εντυπώσεις επιχείρησαν να διαλύσουν άλλα στελέχη της ΕΛ.ΑΣ., μέλη της πολιτικής και φυσικής ηγεσίας, εξηγώντας ότι η αλλοίωση της σφαίρας δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα εξοστρακισμό και στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δικαιολογείται από το γεγονός ότι το τραύμα δεν ήταν διαμπερές, η σφαίρα διαπέρασε την καρδιά του παιδιού και καρφώθηκε στον 10ο θωρακικό σπόνδυλο. Η επαφή με το οστό είναι αρκετή για την αλλοίωση. 

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, στην εκδοχή τής εν ψυχρώ δολοφονίας συνηγορεί και η φορά (από πάνω προς τα κάτω) της σφαίρας, την οποία διαπίστωσαν οι ιατροδικαστές. Αν επρόκειτο περί εξοστρακισμού, οι ειδικοί λένε ότι η φορά θα ήταν αντίθετη. 


Τελικά τι έχουμε?? Δημοκρατία?? η Χούντα??? 
Εχει δεί κανεις να τιμωρείται πολιτικός?? αστυνομικός??? εφοπλιστής??? 

Τελικά η Νεολαία είναι οι Αναρχικοί?? Αυτός που θα φωνάξει θα είναι Αναρχικός??? Αυτός που δεν συμφωνεί με αυτά που συμβαίνουν είναι Αναρχικοί??? 

Αλλά έτσι είναι , όταν δεν έχουν εξαφανιστεί τα υπολοίματα της Χούντας / πόστα στα κόμματα, στρατό, αστυνομία, ΜΜΕ , πάντα θα έχουμε Χούντα , κρυφή Χούντα , όχι φανερή.

Η Σωστή κοινωνία στην Χώρα μας, είναι οι εφοπλιστές, οι Μπάτσοι, οι Πολιτικοί, και ο κάθε ένας που στηρίζει όλους αυτούς. 

Σήμερα όλοι έξω, ειρηνικά, να δείξουμε πως δεν είμαστε όπως στη Χούντα, πως έχουμε μυαλό , πως αγαπάμε τη Δημοκρατία και το Δίκαιο.

----------


## vmanolis

> Τελικά τι έχουμε?? Δημοκρατία?? η Χούντα??? 
> Εχει δεί κανεις να τιμωρείται πολιτικός?? αστυνομικός??? εφοπλιστής???


Αυτή είναι η ουσία.  ::   ::   ::  

"Η Δημοκρατία μας αυτοκαταστρέφεται. Διότι κατεχράσθη το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας και της ισότητας.
Διότι έμαθε τους πολίτες να θεωρούν την αυθάδεια ως δικαίωμα, την παρανομία ως ελευθερία, την αναίδεια του λόγου ως ισότητα και την αναρχία ως ευδαιμονία."
Ισοκράτης (436π.χ.—338π.χ.)

----------


## JB172

Στερνή μου γνώση να σ' είχα πρώτα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες, ο αστυνομικός πυροβόλησε από απόσταση 1,5 μέτρου τον 16χρονο 3 φορές στον θώρακα


3 φορές απο 1,5 μέτρο και βρήκε στόχο 1 σφαίρα?!  ::  

όλες οι πλευρές οτι να 'ναι λενε; 

Δεν πιστεύω τπτ... μόνο οτι σφαίρα μπάτσου έφαγε 16χρονο... 
(που αρκεί φυσικά)

----------


## JB172

Στο video που έχει παρουσιαστεί (αν είναι από το συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό) ακούγεται μόνο μία πιστολιά;  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

εγώ 2 πιστολιές ακούω στο video... και μάλιστα κοντα-κοντά... 

γιαυτό λέω... το μόνο στάνταρ είναι νεκρός απο σφαίρα...

απο 'κει και περα ποια θα είναι η επίσημη ιστορία που θα μας ταϊσουνε και οι απο 'δω και οι απο 'κει... τρέχα γύρευε...

----------


## argi

Όλα καλά αλλά η σχέση του vιδεο πως πιστοποιείται? εγώ είδα ένα video που θα μπορούσε να είναι οπουδήποτε και οποτεδήποτε απο οποιονδήποτε... Πως φτάσαμε με βεβαιότητα να λέμε ότι είναι το video τουπεριστατικού αυτό είναι αλλό ανεκδοτο...

Νομίζω ότι πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό του ο καθένας να καταδικάσει, ξέχασε ότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η αλήθεια ειναι στα στοιχεία και όχι στις ερμηνείες τις φήμες και τις εντυπώσεις του καθενός...

Ας περιμένουμε να δουμε τις θα δείξει το CSI (....) Αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι για τους περισσότερους ότι και να δείξει δεν θα κάνει καμία διαφορά... 

@rg!

----------


## papashark

> http://www.fimes.gr/2008/12/dolofonia-exarxeia/





> Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες, ο αστυνομικός πυροβόλησε από απόσταση 1,5 μέτρου τον 16χρονο 3 φορές στον θώρακα


Πράγματι ανίκανος ο αστυνομικός, πυροβόλισε 3 φορές από 1.5 μέτρο τον 16χρονο σημαδεύοντας στον θώρακα, και αστόχισε τις 2 ?!?!?!?!

Τώρα ότι αν είχε πυροβολήσει από 1.5 μέτρο ο αστυνομικός απευθείας, το τραύμα θα ήταν διαμπερές αφενός, και αφετέρου όντως μπορεί να ένιωθε ότι απειλήτε αφού στο 1.5 μέτρο εύκολα ο άλλος βγάζει μαχαίρι και με 2 δρασκελιές σε μαχαιρώνει, ή σε κόβει με ένα σπασμένο μπουκάλι, ή σου πετάει μολότοφ στην μούρη, είναι φυσικά άλλο θέμα για το site...





> *Σενάρια «εξοστρακισμού» εν αναμονή της βαλλιστικής εξέτασης*
> 
> Σκηνικό «εξοστρακισμού» έχει αρχίσει να στήνεται τα τελευταία 24ωρα, εν αναμονή της βαλλιστικής εξέτασης στη σφαίρα που χτύπησε θανάσιμα τον 16χρονο Αλέξανδρο-Ανδρέα Γρηγορόπουλο. 
> 
> Να σημειωθεί πως ο βαλλιστικός έλεγχος δεν έχει ξεκινήσει και -σύμφωνα με την ΕΛ.ΑΣ.- δεν πρόκειται να γίνει αν προηγουμένως δεν ορίσει τεχνικό σύμβουλο η οικογένεια του θύματος.


H οικογένια έχει ορίσει 2 τεχνικούς συμβούλους (από ότι άκουσα από τα ΜΜΕ), έναν για την νεκροτομή (που συμφώνησε με το πόρισμα της νεκροτομής), και έναν για την βαλιστική εξέταση. Τώρα κάνουν βλητική εξέταση από ότι άκουσα (και πάλι από τα ΜΜΕ).

Το σενάριο του εξοστρακισμού υπήρχε από την πρώτη μέρα, αυτό έλεγε ο μακάκας που πυροβόλησε, που μεταξύ μας είναι ποιο πιθανό να πυροβόλησε στον αέρα και να χτύπησε τον πιτσιρικά από εξοστρακισμό, παρά να ζουρλάθηκε τελείως και να συμάδεψε 3 φορές τον πιτσιρικά.

Και αρχίζουν τα άλλα σόου, γιατί οι μάρτυρες δεν είναι από την παρέα του Αλέξανδρου αλλά όλοι από την καφετέρεια ?

Που είναι οι υπόλοιποι 20 της παρέας του ? Γιατί δεν εμφανίζονται, να μάθουμε ποιοι είναι, να πουν κάτι, εδώ όλα τα άλλα τα έχουμε μάθει, και έχουμε δει να παρελάνουν από τα κανάλια ένα σωρό άσχετη εγκάθετοι, οι φίλοι του Αλέξανδρου που είναι ? Ποιοί είναι ?

Εγώ μόνο σε ένα κανάλι πήρε το μάτι μου ένα πιτσιρικά να λέει ότι ήταν σε εκείνη την παρέα, και ότι ο Αλέξανδρος πέταξε ένα πλαστικό μπουκάλι νερό στον μπάτσο και εκείνος τον πυροβόλησε. Μούφα ήταν η συνέντευξη ? Η' την εξαφάνησαν γιατί δεν άρεσε ?


Πάντως όσο και γεγονός να είναι ότι πέθανε ο Αλέξανδρος από την σφαίρα του μακάκα, υπάρχουν πράγματα στην υπόθεση που με ενοχλούν. Το να τρελάθηκε ο μακάκας και να πυροβόλησε ξαφνικά μου φαίνετε πάρα πολύ περίεργο. 8-9 χρόνια στο Α.Τ.Εξαρχίων, θα έπρεπε να είχε ξεπεράσει το σπάσιμο του να σε βρίζουν εσένα και την οικογένεια σου, να σε φτύνουν να σου πετάνε πράγματα, κλπ, να το είχε ξεπεράσει στον βαθμό που δεν βγάζεις όπλο και πυροβολείς απλά για να κάνεις μαγκιά, αν και δεν θα μάθουμε ποτέ.

Αν τελικά βγει πόρισμα ότι όντως η σφαίρα εξοστρακίστηκε, θα σημαίνει 3 πράγματα :
1) Οτι η κατηγορία για ανθρωποκτονία εκ προθέσεως και μετά δόλου θα γίνει ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας, όπου η ποινή είναι μικρή και συνήθως έχει και ανασταλτηκό χαρακτήρα (πχ 36 μήνες με 5 ετή αναστολή)
2) Οτι όλοι αυτοί οι μάρτυρες που βγήκαν και λένε στα κανάλια (αλλά όχι στον ανακριτή) ότι τον είδαν να πυροβολάει σημαδεύοντας, λένε ψέματα, και αναρωτιέσαι αν λένε ψέματα μόνο για το ότι ο αστυνομικός πυροβόλησε στον αέρα και όχι εναντίων του πλήθους, ή και για τοιχόν επίθεση εναντίων τους ?
3) Τελικά από την μία η μακακία των ΜΜΕ, η λαχτάρα της αντιπολίτευσης να εκμεταλλευτεί το θέμα, η απεγνωσμένη προσπάθεια της κυβέρνησης να μην πληρώσει την μακακία του άλλου, αλλά και προπάντων το μένος κάποιων ενάντια στην αστυνομία και στο κράτος γενικότερα, έκαψαν την Αθήνα και όχι μόνο...
4) Οτι παρότι μέχρι και η αστυνομία και η κυβέρνηση θέλουν να είναι απευθείας η βολή για να τον δώσουν ως τροφή στην οργή της κοινωνίας (όπως την έφτιαξαν τα ΜΜΕ και οι διάφοροι που βολτάρισαν από εκεί), το πόρισμα να είναι μούφα για να προσγειωθεί στα μαλακά...

----------


## papashark

> Όλα καλά αλλά η σχέση του vιδεο πως πιστοποιείται? εγώ είδα ένα video που θα μπορούσε να είναι οπουδήποτε και οποτεδήποτε απο οποιονδήποτε... Πως φτάσαμε με βεβαιότητα να λέμε ότι είναι το video τουπεριστατικού αυτό είναι αλλό ανεκδοτο...
> 
> Νομίζω ότι πάνω στον ενθουσιασμό του ο καθένας να καταδικάσει, ξέχασε ότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η αλήθεια ειναι στα στοιχεία και όχι στις ερμηνείες τις φήμες και τις εντυπώσεις του καθενός...
> 
> Ας περιμένουμε να δουμε τις θα δείξει το CSI (....) Αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι για τους περισσότερους ότι και να δείξει δεν θα κάνει καμία διαφορά... 
> 
> @rg!


*Στο βίντεο ακούγονται 2 πυροβολισμοί, και όχι 3, δεν ακούγετε η χειροβομβίδα λάμψης κρότου*. Δεν φαίνετε καν αυτοί οι 2 είναι αστυνομικοί, ούτε ότι πυροβολάνε και πως. Δεν ακούγονται φυσικά ούτε και το "τώρα θα δεις", ή το "θα πάρεις τα @@ μου". Ενώ ο συναγερμός που βαράει μπορεί (μπορεί λέω) να είναι από κανα αυτοκίνητο/μαγαζί που σπάσανε ποιο πριν και γι' αυτό να βριζόντουσαν με τους μπάτσους...

Λες να υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν τόσο μένος εναντίων της αστυνομίας που να σκηνοθέτησαν το βίντεο ? Καμία εντύπωση δεν θα μου κάνει...

----------


## fengi1

Ρε τι ειναι αυτα που λετε ; Εχουν σημασια ;
Και πανω στο παγκακι να το ειχε αφησει και να το πηρε ο πιτσιρικας να το σκαλισει και να σκοτωθηκε παλι υπευθυνος ειναι ο ειδικος φρουρος.

----------


## freenet

> "Η Δημοκρατία μας αυτοκαταστρέφεται. Διότι κατεχράσθη το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας και της ισότητας.
> Διότι έμαθε τους πολίτες να θεωρούν την αυθάδεια ως δικαίωμα, την παρανομία ως ελευθερία, την αναίδεια του λόγου ως ισότητα και την αναρχία ως ευδαιμονία."
> Ισοκράτης (436π.χ.—338π.χ.)




```
Οἱ γὰρ κατ' ἐκεῖνον τὸν χρόνον τὴν πόλιν διοικοῦντες κατεστήσαντο πολιτείαν οὐκ ὀνόματι μὲν τῷ κοινοτάτῳ καὶ πραοτάτῳ προσαγορευομένην, ἐπὶ δὲ τῶν πράξεων οὐ τοιαύτην τοῖς ἐντυγχάνουσι φαινομένην, οὐδ' ἣ τοῦτον τὸν τρόπον ἐπαίδευε τοὺς πολίτας ὥσθ' ἡγεῖσθαι τὴν μὲν ἀκολασίαν δημοκρατίαν, τὴν δὲ παρανομίαν ἐλευθερίαν, τὴν δὲ παρρησίαν ἰσονομίαν, τὴν δ' ἐξουσίαν τοῦ ταῦτα ποιεῖν εὐδαιμονίαν, ἀλλὰ μισοῦσα καὶ κολάζουσα τοὺς τοιούτους βελτίους καὶ σωφρονεστέρους ἅπαντας τοὺς πολίτας ἐποίησεν.
```

και η μετάφραση



```
Διότι εκείνοι που διοικούσαν την πόλη τότε (ενν. στην εποχή του Σόλωνα και του Κλεισθένη), δεν δημιούργησαν ένα πολίτευμα το οποίο μόνο κατ’ όνομα να θεωρείται το πιο φιλελεύθερο και το πιο πράο από όλα, ενώ στην πράξη να εμφανίζεται διαφορετικό σε όσους το ζουν· ούτε ένα πολίτευμα που να εκπαιδεύει τους πολίτες έτσι ώστε να θεωρούν δημοκρατία την ασυδοσία, ελευθερία την παρανομία, ισονομία την αναίδεια και ευδαιμονία την εξουσία του καθενός να κάνει ό,τι θέλει, αλλά ένα πολίτευμα το οποίο, δείχνοντας την απέχθειά του για όσους τα έκαναν αυτά και τιμωρώντας τους, έκανε όλους τους πολίτες καλύτερους και πιο μυαλωμένους.
```

σε ποιο ακριβώς σημείο γράφει για την αυτοκαταστροφή της δημοκρατίας? Καλό είναι πριν αναπαράγουμε τσιτάτα και πρωτοσέλιδα ημιμαθών και πληρωμένων εντύπων να το διασταυρώνουμε...

----------


## freenet

> Το σενάριο του εξοστρακισμού υπήρχε από την πρώτη μέρα, αυτό έλεγε ο μακάκας που πυροβόλησε, που μεταξύ μας είναι ποιο πιθανό να πυροβόλησε στον αέρα και να χτύπησε τον πιτσιρικά από εξοστρακισμό, παρά να ζουρλάθηκε τελείως και να συμάδεψε 3 φορές τον πιτσιρικά.


Πώς εξηγείται πάλι κάθε εξοστρακισμός να καταλήγει σε κεφάλι ή καρδιά αυτού που υποτίθεται ότι ο κάθε μπάτσος θέλει να εκφοβίσει...Είναι από τα άγραφα της φύσης που καταδιώκει τους μπάτσους.
Κοινώς, θέλω να εκφοβίσω τον Πάνο και όλους τους συντηρητικούς πχ του φόρουμ, αλλά δεν τον σημαδεύω αλλά ρίχνω στον αέρα και η σφαίρα εξοστρακίζεται και πάει στην καρδιά του Πάνου. Είναι πράγματι περίεργο.
Παρεπτιπτόντως υπάρχουν περίπου 15 αυτόπτες μάρτυρες που τον είδαν να σημαδεύει απευθείας το παιδί...Ασχετο αυτό βέβαια ο ελεεινός και κυνικός δικηγορίσκος θα τους βγάλει όλους παρανοϊκούς...

----------


## vector

στημένα βιντεάκια,χιουμορακι του τυπου<<μπορουσε να τον φαει μονο με 1 σφαιρα>>,ψευδομαρτυρες,κτλ...δεν εχω λέξεις...οσοι ομως διαβαζουν τα γραφόμενα,καταλαβαίνουν και ταξινομούν τον καθένα όπως του αξίζει...

*ΡΑΓΙΑΔΟΜΟΡΦΟΙ ΚΟΠΡΙΤΕΣ ΤΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ ΣΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΔΙΝΕΙ*

----------


## Neuro

Πάρτε και μερικές photos και videos, από κινητό, που τράβηξα σήμερα: http://10.15.173.11/Phone/

----------


## JollyRoger

> Πάρτε και μερικές photos και videos, από κινητό, που τράβηξα σήμερα: http://10.15.173.11/Phone/


ωραίος  ::  ... το φλεγόμενο τζιπάκι σ'άρεσε πολύ ε?  :: 

_internet link to the photoz_  (if u mind, delete)
εδιτ: _deleted_

----------


## vector

αλήθεια,γιατι δεν μαζεύουν τόσες μερες τα καμμένα αυτοκίνητα???που αποσκοπεί αυτη η κίνηση?

----------


## Neuro

> ωραίος  ... το φλεγόμενο τζιπάκι σ'άρεσε πολύ ε? 
> 
> internet link to the photoz  (if u mind, delete)


Δεν το αρνούμαι  ::  Παρόλα αυτά συνεχίζω και είμαι κατά της βίας. 

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλή ιδέα να αφήσουμε το internet link. Οι του δικτύου ξέρουν τον τρόπο να τα πάρουν ακόμα και αν είναι εκτός δικτύου. Νομίζω καλύτερα να το αφαιρέσεις.

----------


## papashark

> αλήθεια,γιατι δεν μαζεύουν τόσες μερες τα καμμένα αυτοκίνητα???που αποσκοπεί αυτη η κίνηση?


Πρέπει πρώτα να παέι η αστυνομία και υ πυροσβεστική να κάνει έκθεση για την πυρκαϊά, και μετά ο Δήμος Αθηναίων θα το μαζέψει ως εγκατελημένο.

Γιατί άμα ήταν δικό σου, θα πλήρωνες και τον γερανό από πάνω για να το πάρει ? 

Και που θα το πήγαινες ? Μπροστά από το σπίτι για να το βλέπεις και να σου φτιάχνει την μέρα ?

----------


## mojiro

Μέχρι την άλλη Παρασκευή σίγουρα θα γίνονται πορείες, έκτροπα και καταλήψεις. Δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα νέα. Οι μαθητές που είδα σήμερα στη Κλαυθμώνος ήταν παρέα με τους καθηγητές τους ή τέλος πάντων με ενήλικες άνω των 30 και δεν ήταν οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι.

Φανερά εκνευρισμένοι για το όλο στάτους που επικρατεί. Είναι ειρωνεία αυτό που συμβαίνει. Πραγματικά εάν δεν φοβόντουσαν λιγάκι (λόγω της ηλικίας ::  είμαι σίγουρος όταν πλησίαζαν από μόνοι τους τα ΜΑΤ, δε θα σταμάταγαν στις λέξεις (όσο τους παρακολουθούσα ούτε καν έβριζαν).

Και πάνω σε όλα τα καλά, πετάγεται και ο ακατονόμαστος να συμπληρώσει το χαμένο κομμάτι του παζλ...

----------


## nvak

> Αν τελικά βγει πόρισμα ότι όντως η σφαίρα εξοστρακίστηκε, θα σημαίνει 3 πράγματα :
> 1) Οτι η κατηγορία για ανθρωποκτονία εκ προθέσεως και μετά δόλου θα γίνει ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας, όπου η ποινή είναι μικρή και συνήθως έχει και ανασταλτηκό χαρακτήρα (πχ 36 μήνες με 5 ετή αναστολή) ...


Για αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό να βρεθεί αν ήταν εξοστρακισμός.
Επειδή όμως το εγκληματολογικό υπάγεται στην αστυνομία και όχι στα δικαστήρια (ελληνική πατέντα) δεν του έχουν εμπιστοσύνη. 
Έτσι, για να είναι ισχυρό το πόρισμα, πρέπει να υπάρχουν εμπειρογνώμονες απο κάθε πλευρά.
Είναι πολύ εύκολο να παραποιηθεί το βλήμα απο αυτόν που θα το εξετάσει. 

Για πολλούς βέβαια, το πόρισμα δεν έχει καμία αξία. Το όλο περιστατικό, ήταν η αφορμή και όχι η αιτία της φασαρίας που γίνεται.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
>  Αν τελικά βγει πόρισμα ότι όντως η σφαίρα εξοστρακίστηκε, θα σημαίνει 3 πράγματα :
> 1) Οτι η κατηγορία για ανθρωποκτονία εκ προθέσεως και μετά δόλου θα γίνει ανθρωποκτονία εξ αμελείας, όπου η ποινή είναι μικρή και συνήθως έχει και ανασταλτηκό χαρακτήρα (πχ 36 μήνες με 5 ετή αναστολή) ...
> 
> 
> Για αυτό είναι πολύ σημαντικό να βρεθεί αν ήταν εξοστρακισμός.
> Επειδή όμως το εγκληματολογικό υπάγεται στην αστυνομία και όχι στα δικαστήρια (ελληνική πατέντα) δεν του έχουν εμπιστοσύνη. 
> Έτσι, για να είναι ισχυρό το πόρισμα, πρέπει να υπάρχουν εμπειρογνώμονες απο κάθε πλευρά.
> ...


Η πλευρά του Αλέξανδρου έχει ορίσει πραγματογνώμονα για τις εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις της Αστυνομίας, δεν ξέρω αν έχει ορίσει άλλον ή θα είναι ο ίδιος και στις εξετάσεις που θα κάνουν στον Δημόκριτο, που προφανώς με φασματοκοπική ανάλυση θα δουν αν υπάρχουν άλλα μέταλα ή στοιχεία στην σφαίρα.

Νvak, έχω την εντύπωση ότι στις περισσότερες χώρες το εγκληματολογικό ανοίκει στην αστυνομία και όχι στο υπουργείο δικαιοσύνης (τουλάχιστον στις Αγγλοσαξωνικές χώρες νομίζω έτσι είναι).

----------


## JollyRoger

http://www.market.awmn/index.php?topic=96.msg373#msg373



> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_879MyyJ-low/S ... G_1886.JPG
> 
> ORISTE AYTA ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΕΔΩ ΤΑ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΤΟΥΡΚΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΡΟΜΠΑ
> 
> http://fotogaleri.hurriyet.com.tr/Galer ... &p=1&rid=2


ps. δεν κάνω το χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο, απλώς τα βρήκα ενδιαφέροντα  ::

----------


## papashark

> http://www.market.awmn/index.php?topic=96.msg373#msg373
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από [email protected]
> 
>  http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_879MyyJ-low/S ... G_1886.JPG
> ...


Και πάνω που έλεγα υσηχάσαμε από τις βλακείες και το αντιτουρκικό μένος, μας φάγανε οι αναδημοσιεύεσεις...

----------


## JollyRoger

::  ε, τι να ποστάριζα μόνο τα links?...  ::  ...

proper credits γαρ...  ::  τουλάχιστον δεν το ποσταρισα με τα κτήνη γράμματα που είχε βάλει...  ::

----------


## paravoid

Νομίζω έχουμε χάσει το μέτρο και τη λογική.

Το ότι ένας μπάτσος (και ενδεχομένως και όλη η ιεραρχία από πάνω του, φτάνοντας όσο ψηλά θέλετε) έκανε μια-δύο-τρεις-δεκαπέντε μαλακίες,
α) δεν δικαιολογεί το "λυντσάρισμα" από το πλήθος που είναι δείγμα υπανάπτυκτων κοινωνιών
β) δεν δικαιολογεί την καταδική από υπουργούς/πρωθυπουργό/ΜΜΕ
[Θυμίζω επιγραμματικά: τεκμήριο της αθωότητας (όλοι είναι αθώοι μέχρι *αποδείξεως* του εναντίου), διάκριση των εξουσιών (η δικαστική εξουσία αποφασίζει, σε καμμία περίπτωση η εκτελεστική).]

και φυσικά,
γ) τις καταστροφές δημοσιών και ιδιωτικών χώρων.

Δηλαδή πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να αποφασίσομε μεταξύ αστυνομικής βίας και βίας των κουκουλοφόρων (ανεξάρτητα του ποιός είναι κάτω από την κουκούλα); Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε ΟΧΙ, δεν συμφωνούμε με κανενός είδους βία, πόσο μάλλον αστυνομική; Δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε ότι η βία φέρνει πάντα περισσότερη βία και ο κύκλος πρέπει να σταματά; Δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τα άκρα φέρνουν άκρα και οι κουκουλοφόροι περισσότερη αστυνομοκρατία;

----------


## papashark

++++ Paravoid

----------


## nvak

Όταν σε μία κοινωνία οι νέοι είναι οι ριγμένοι, τότε θα έχεις βία.
Η γενιά μου έβλεπε το μέλλον με αισιοδοξία η νέα πώς το βλέπει ? 
Αν δεν αντιδράσεις δεν σε υπολογίζουν και δεν σε βάζουν στο λογαριασμό. Ειδικά αν δεν έχεις δύναμη οικονομική - πολιτική.

Το περιστατικό ήταν η αφορμή.

----------


## bedazzled

> Η γενιά μου έβλεπε το μέλλον με αισιοδοξία η νέα πώς το βλέπει ?


Εγώ βλέπω ότι ζούμε σε μια μαφιόζικη χώρα.

Όποιος γουστάρει, ότι γουστάρει κάνει... υπόκοσμος/αναρχία ΟΛΕ  ::   ::

----------


## cdthelw

κάποιος είπε ....
Those who make peaceful revolution impossible will make violent revolution inevitable .
πάντα όμως υπάρχει και η άποψη civil disobedience απο Gandi βέβαια η δράση εξαρτάται και απο τα όσα έχει περάσει κάθε λαός δεν είναι όλοι και όλα το ίδιο .
Επίσης διάβασα και μια άποψη ενός ουδέτερου παρατηρητή Αμερικάνου αλλά το blog είναι ρωσικών συμφερόντων 
http://exiledonline.com/greece-gripped- ... hat-riots/

----------


## JollyRoger

> «Σήμερα παίξαμε μολότοφ»
> Παιδιά του δημοτικού πετούν κουκουνάρια και πέτρες υποδυόμενα φοιτητές και αστυνομικούς.


το νέο kids-game μετά το κυνηγητό...
http://www.e-tipos.com/newsitem?id=65398

 ::

----------


## freenet

μια εκτενής λίστα "μεμονωμένων περιστατικών" δημοσιευμένη στην ελευθεροτυπία.
Για να πέσουν οι μάσκες αυτών που υποστηρίζουν ότι κι αυτό ήταν απλά ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό που βέβαια όπως θα διαπιστώσει κανείς από τη λίστα έχουμε μια αλληλουχία μεμονωμένων που επαναλαμβανονται συνέχεια!!!

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c ... 8,38746244

----------


## Danimoth

http://fotogaleri.hurriyet.com.tr/Galer ... &p=1&rid=2

o_O
Στις photo βλέπω έναν αστυνομικό που είχε πάρει φωτιά. 

Για αυτόν δεν ακούστηκε πάντως κανένα σχόιο  ::  . :/

----------


## papashark

Που να δεις που στην επόμενη έχει λαμπαδιάσει ολόκληρος και βλέπες να εξέχει από την φωτιά μόνο η ασπίδα του...

Δυστηχώς κάποιοι την έχουν δει ότι μπορούν ελεύθερα να τους πετάνε πέτρες, να τους καίνε, να τους βρίζουν διαρκώς, να τους φτύνουν, να τους λένε όλους δολοφόνους, και φυσικά αυτοί θα πρέπει εντελώς δημοκρατικά να μην αντιδρούν κιόλας.

Η ξεφτύλα της Ελληνικής Κοινωνίας.




> μια εκτενής λίστα "μεμονωμένων περιστατικών" δημοσιευμένη στην ελευθεροτυπία.
> Για να πέσουν οι μάσκες αυτών που υποστηρίζουν ότι κι αυτό ήταν απλά ένα μεμονωμένο περιστατικό που βέβαια όπως θα διαπιστώσει κανείς από τη λίστα έχουμε μια αλληλουχία μεμονωμένων που επαναλαμβανονται συνέχεια!!!
> 
> http://www.enet.gr/online/online_text/c ... 8,38746244


Βέβαια λίστα για τους δεκάδες νεκρούς της αστυνομίας η Ελευθεροτυπία δεν βγάζει ποτέ.

Δεν θα περίμενα βέβαια κάτι άλλο από την εφημερίδα που στήριξε για πολλά χρόνια την τρομοκρατιά στην Ελλάδα, και τότε που τρίβανε τα χέρια τους από την χαρά τους για της 17Ν τις σφαίρες, δημοσιεύοντας όλες τις προκυρήξεις της, αλλά και στην δίκη που είχαν δεκάδες άρθρα υπέρ της 17Ν, αλλά ακόμα και σήμερα που δημοσιεύουν συνεντεύξεις των τρομοκρατών λες και είναι τίποτα λαϊκοί ήρωες αντί για απλοί φονιάδες και κλέφτες.

Αν θες να δεις τα πράγματα από την μια μεριά μόνο είναι εύκολο.

Οπως τότε που γκρίνιαζες για την διαρκεί παρουσία μιας κλούβας των ΜΑΤ στα εξάρχεια γράφοντας ότι "στρατιοκρατείτε η Αθήνα" παραλείποντας βέβαια στην σκέψη σου, ότι αν κάθε τρεις και λίγο οι διάφοροι α-κάφροι δεν έβγαιναν να τα έκαναν λαμπόγιαλα δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να είναι υπηρεσία μια κλούβα τον ΜΑΤ πάντα εκεί.

Τώρα που κάθε βράδυ βάζουν φωτιές και έχει αρχίσει και η πυροσβεστική να έχει 2-3 αυτοκίνητα έξω να περιμένουν παραδίπλα για να επέμβουν, τι θα γράψεις ? Οτι πυροσβστικοκρατείτε η Αθήνα ?


Η βία φέρνει βία, το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές, αλλά Αλέξανδρε δεν θες να δεις τα πράγματα σφαιρικά, έχεις κολήσει εκεί στην κακή αστυνομία, στο κακό κράτος, την κακή κοινωνία, όλοι κακοί....

Μου θυμίζεις εκείνη την γελοία καθηγήτρια του Πανεπ. Αθηνών (ή του ΕΜΠ) που βγήκε και είπε στην εκπομπή του Πρετεντέρη ότι η αστυνομία και το κράτος μισεί τα παιδιά, τόσο αγ*****η ήταν η ίδια, που τα δικά της φαντάσματα και κόμπλεξ έπρεπε να αντικατροπτίζονται στην υπόλοιπη κοινωνία !

----------


## vector

οσοι διαβαζουν τα γραφόμενα,καταλαβαίνουν και ταξινομούν τον καθένα όπως του αξίζει...

----------


## freenet

> Βέβαια λίστα για τους δεκάδες νεκρούς της αστυνομίας η Ελευθεροτυπία δεν βγάζει ποτέ.


αν σε καίει τόσο πολύ βρες μια τέτοια λίστα και δημοσίευσε την, για να διαπιστώσουμε τελικά ποιοι σκοτώνονται, οι μπάτσοι ή οι διαδηλωτές και οι αντίπαλοι του κράτους...




> Δεν θα περίμενα βέβαια κάτι άλλο από την εφημερίδα που στήριξε για πολλά χρόνια την τρομοκρατιά στην Ελλάδα, και τότε που τρίβανε τα χέρια τους από την χαρά τους για της 17Ν τις σφαίρες, δημοσιεύοντας όλες τις προκυρήξεις της, αλλά και στην δίκη που είχαν δεκάδες άρθρα υπέρ της 17Ν, αλλά ακόμα και σήμερα που δημοσιεύουν συνεντεύξεις των τρομοκρατών λες και είναι τίποτα λαϊκοί ήρωες αντί για απλοί φονιάδες και κλέφτες.


απλά να θυμίσω γιατί μάλλον σκοπίμως το ξεχνάς ότι η 17Ν έστελνε τις προκηρύξεις της στην ελευθεροτυπία και αργότερα στο ποντίκι ενώ την πρώτη της προκήρυξη την έστειλε στον Σαρτρ (κι αυτός υποστηριχτής λοιπόν...), επιπλέον να θυμίσω ότι η δίκη της 17Ν επιεικώς έχει χαρακτηριστεί ως ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα δικαστικά φιάσκο της μεταπολίτευσης, τόσο στημένο δικαστήριο δεν υπήρξε παρά μόνο στη χούντα και πριν αυτή. Κατήργησαν για τις ανάγκες της δίκης ακόμα και τους ενόρκους ενώ η παράβαση και παραβίαση συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένων δικαιωμάτων ήταν ευρεία. Αυτά μάλλον τα έχεις λησμονήσει εκτός κι αν πιστεύεις ότι τα δικαιώματα παύουν να ισχύουν στους αντιπάλους του κράτους.
Βέβαια δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό, το κράτος ανέκαθεν δίκαζε τους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους του ως ποινικούς, εξίσωνε την πολιτική βία με ποινική (όπως επιχειρεί και τώρα με την εξέγερση) και εφαρμόζει ό,τι πιο ακραίο και κατασταλτικό πάνω τους. Απλά να σου θυμίσω Πάνο ,γιατί η μνήμη σου είναι αρκούντως επιλεκτική, ότι οι κομμουνιστές στον εμφύλιο και μετά από αυτόν χαρακτηρίζονταν και δικάζονταν ως "ληστοσυμμορίτες", προδότες, κατσικοκλέφτες, πλιατσικολόγους (οποιαδήποτε ταύτιση με τη σημερινή πραγματικότητα είναι απλά επανάληψη της ιστορίας με τον αντίπαλο να είναι ο αναρχικός ο αντιεξουσιαστής ο κουκουλοφόρος).




> Οπως τότε που γκρίνιαζες για την διαρκεί παρουσία μιας κλούβας των ΜΑΤ στα εξάρχεια γράφοντας ότι "στρατιοκρατείτε η Αθήνα" παραλείποντας βέβαια στην σκέψη σου, ότι αν κάθε τρεις και λίγο οι διάφοροι α-κάφροι δεν έβγαιναν να τα έκαναν λαμπόγιαλα δεν θα υπήρχε λόγος να είναι υπηρεσία μια κλούβα τον ΜΑΤ πάντα εκεί.
> 
> Τώρα που κάθε βράδυ βάζουν φωτιές και έχει αρχίσει και η πυροσβεστική να έχει 2-3 αυτοκίνητα έξω να περιμένουν παραδίπλα για να επέμβουν, τι θα γράψεις ? Οτι πυροσβστικοκρατείτε η Αθήνα ?


Χαίρομαι που το θυμάσαι γιατί αυτό αποδεικνύει τελικά ότι η δολοφονία του Αλέξη ΔΕΝ ήταν απλά τυχαίο και μεμονωμένο περιστατικό αλλά ότι υπάρχει ιστορία από πίσω της που σχετίζεται με την μπατσοκρατία στα εξάρχεια και τη γύρω περιοχή. Μάλιστα ακούω από τις ειδήσεις ότι ακόμα και οι μπάτσοι περίμεναν ένα τέτοιο συμβάν...Αυτά προς επιβεβαίωση όσων έλεγα παλιότερα για μπατσοκρατία στο κέντρο με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες...Αλλά τότε ειρωνευόσουν, τώρα όμως φυλάς βάρδιες μήπως από το αποτέλεσμα της μπατσοκρατίας και την οργή του κόσμου πάθεις κι εσύ ζημιές...


Πάρε κι ένα ακόμα μπουμπούκι (όχι τον γνωστό μπουμπούκο) που με σειρά μεμονωμένων περιστατικών έφτασε σήμερα να διοικεί τμήμα και να πετροβολεί μαθητές (λες σε μερικά χρόνια να λέμε για τον κορκονέα ότι έπρεπε να τιμωρηθεί και αποταχθεί το 2008 όταν ξανασυλληφθεί να εκτελεί άλλον ??) 

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=16465

----------


## thalexan

> Βέβαια δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό, το κράτος ανέκαθεν δίκαζε τους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους του ως ποινικούς, εξίσωνε την πολιτική βία με ποινική (όπως επιχειρεί και τώρα με την εξέγερση) και εφαρμόζει ό,τι πιο ακραίο και κατασταλτικό πάνω τους.


Ποια είναι τα κριτήρια διαχωρισμού της "πολιτικής" από την "ποινική" βία;

Στην περίπτωση της 17Ν, θεωρώ υποκριτική την όποια επίκληση ιδεολογικών λόγων για τη νομιμοποίηση δολοφονικού ταξικού μίσους και της φυσικής εξόντωσης μελών της "υψηλής κοινωνίας", ειδικά αν λάβω υπόψη τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία μέλους της στους Λειψούς.

----------


## nikpanGR

@freenet+vector..._______________________________________________________________________________________
?Απλά ορισμένες φορές γράφει για να γράφει....δεν είναι κακό παιδί ,οι κακοί είναι φυλακή........Απλά παρασύρεται απο το πληκτρολόγιο όπως όλοι μας άλλωστε.....καί έχει βάλει στόχο του να παραμείνει πρώτος στα post αυτό είναι όλο.....
Ο καθένας έχει τους στόχους και τις προτεραιότητες του σε αυτή την ζωή.Μην τον κακιάζετε,κατα βάθος είναι ψυχούλα πού δεν έχει βρεί τον δρόμο της ακόμα.....Ο καθένας έχει τους χρόνους του.....
Το λάθος πού κάνουμε όλοι είναι πού προσπαθούμε να αλλάξουμε τους ανθρώπους πού έχουν διαφορετικό τρόπο σκέψης από εμάς.......Ας κατανοήσουμε πρώτα καλά τον εαυτό μας και μετά βλέπουμε........

Το λακωνίζειν εστί φιλοσοφείν....

----------


## papashark

> μπλα μπλα μπλα, ο Papashark είναι κακός, μπλα μπλα μπλα


Νίκο μου να σε ευχαριστήσω πάρα πολύ, αρνητικές κουβέντες από εσένα, είναι παράσημα τιμής για εμένα, καθότι θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όσα μέλη του φόρουμ σκέφτονται έστω και λίγο, δεν θα κρίνουν βάση των όσο λες μόνο, αλλά και βάση του ποιος τα λέει. Για τα υπόλοιπα μέλη που δεν σκέφτονται και δρουν ως πρόβατα, έχω να τους πω μονάχα μπππππρρρρρ κιτσ κιτσ κιτσ, μππππρρρρρρρρρρρρρ  :: 

Υ.Γ.: Το μήνυμα σου αποτελεί προσωπική επίθεση εναντίων μου, κάτι που αντιτίθετε στους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ, και φυσικά το ρεπορτάρισα στους Mods, ελπίζω να φας καινούργιο ΒΑΝ.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Mόνο και μόνο η λέξη *παράσημα τιμής* τα λέει όλα......Μάθε επιτέλους να διαβάζεις το νόημα της κάθε παραγράφου και σταμάτα να παρεξηγείς σαν κακομαθημενος....

----------


## papashark

_Το βρήκα γραμμένο σε ένα group του facebook, μου θύμισε την νύχτα των κρυστάλλων που είχα διαβάσει αρκετά πράγματα, αλλά παρόλα αυτά ο εθισμός στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα του "σπάω και καίω" δεν μου έφερε τον συνειρμό στην σκέψη μου όπως έκανε στον συγγραφέα, κάτι που μου άρεσε, οπότε το αναδημοσιεύω :_

Του Brady Kiesling*

Στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου, ένας Ελληνας αστυνομικός παραβίασε τους σαφείς διατυπωμένους κανόνες εμπλοκής της υπηρεσίας του και χρησιμοποίησε παρανόμως το όπλο του. Ηταν τόσο άτυχος, ώστε να σκοτώσει ένα μικρό παιδί. Οι καταστροφές που ακολούθησαν δεν είχαν όμως καμιά σχέση με την τύχη. Δεκάδες Ελληνες δημοσιογράφοι έσπευσαν να βάψουν τα χέρια τους με το αίμα του Αλέξη. Χωρίς να περιμένουν την αυτοψία, τα αποτελέσματα της βαλλιστικής εξέτασης ή το πόρισμα των ανακριτικών αρχών, αποφάνθηκαν ότι η αστυνομία «δολοφόνησε εν ψυχρώ το νεαρό». Προσέθεσαν δε ότι ο θάνατος του Αλέξη ακολουθεί τη λογική παρόμοιων περιπτώσεων στο παρελθόν και ενισχύει τον ισχυρισμό ότι η ελληνική αστυνομία είναι εκτός ελέγχου. Η δέουσα αντίδραση της κοινωνίας απεικονίστηκε από τον ταλαντούχο σκιτσογράφο της «Καθημερινής», Ηλία Μακρή, ο οποίος στις 9 Δεκεμβρίου ζωγράφισε μια πένα να διαπερνά τρεις αστυνομικούς με την επισήμανση «συγγνώμη, εξοστρακίστηκε».

Καθώς περπατούσα στη Φιλελλήνων και έβλεπα τους εμπόρους να μαζεύουν τις σπασμένες βιτρίνες των καταστημάτων τους, μου ήλθε στο μυαλό η «Kristallnacht», η «Νύχτα των Κρυστάλλων». Ας μην λησμονούμε άλλωστε ότι οι βανδαλισμοί των καταστημάτων των Εβραίων από τους Ναζί, το 1938, ξεκίνησαν από τη δολοφονία ενός Γερμανού διπλωμάτη στο Παρίσι από έναν Εβραίο θερμοκέφαλο. Το ιδεολόγημα της συλλογικής ενοχής, το οποίο έχει εγκαταλειφθεί εδώ και χρόνια από κάθε πολιτισμένο λαό, ζει και βασιλεύει στον κόσμο της ελληνικής δημοσιογραφίας. Οι αστυνομικοί είναι φονιάδες. Γι’ αυτό πρέπει να τους λούσουμε με βενζίνη και φωτιά. Για να τους φέρουμε σε απόσταση βολής, δεν πρέπει να διστάσουμε να σπάσουμε καταστήματα ή να προβούμε σε εμπρησμούς.

Αναμφίβολα, οι Ελληνες δημοσιογράφοι θα προσβληθούν από την εν λόγω σύγκριση. Αλλωστε, το πογκρόμ των τελευταίων ημερών δεν στράφηκε εναντίον Εβραίων ή Αθίγγανων, αλλά εναντίον των τρισκατάρατων αστυνομικών. Για να μην τους προκαλέσω περισσότερο λοιπόν, τους καλώ να διαβάσουν την προκήρυξη της 17 Νοέμβρη μετά το θάνατο του 15χρονου Μιχάλη Καλτεζά από τον αστυνομικό Μελίστα. Η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούν σήμερα τα μεγάλα μέσα ενημέρωσης ελάχιστα διαφέρει από εκείνη που χρησιμοποιούσε τότε η τρομοκρατική οργάνωση. Η διαφορά βεβαίως είναι ότι οι Ελληνες δημοσιογράφοι δεν χρειάζεται να παγιδεύσουν το αμάξι ενός αστυνομικού με εκρηκτικά, για να κατακτήσουν το δικαίωμα να παροτρύνουν άλλους να το κάνουν.

Η Νύχτα των Κρυστάλλων, ήταν ένας εκτραχηλισμός που απλώς περίμενε την κατάλληλη στιγμή για να ξεσπάσει. Το ίδιο συνέβη και στη σημερινή Αθήνα. Οταν όσοι έχουν κύρος στην ελληνική κοινωνία – δάσκαλοι, πολιτικοί και δημοσιογράφοι – καθιστούν σαφές στους νέους ότι η καταστροφική τους μανία αποτελεί ένδειξη πολιτικής αρετής και δεν θα τύχει οιασδήποτε τιμωρίας, μία μικρή μεν, ικανή δε, ομάδα εξ αυτών θα εκμεταλλευθεί την ελευθερία κινήσεων που της παρέχεται. Για όσους δεν ζουν μόνιμα στην Ελλάδα, η άποψη ότι η Ελληνική Αστυνομία αποτελείται από αυταρχικούς φονιάδες φαντάζει τουλάχιστον βλακώδης. Εκπληκτοι οι τουρίστες παρακολουθούν τους Ελληνες οδηγούς να παραβιάζουν κάθε κανόνα οδικής κυκλοφορίας και ασφάλειας και να παραμένουν ατιμώρητοι. Σε άλλες χώρες, θεωρείται κοινός τόπος ότι ο σεβασμός στους νόμους σώζει πολύ περισσότερες ζωές από όσες καταστρέφει. Στην Ελλάδα όμως, τα ελληνικά σχολεία θρηνούν εκατοντάδες συμμαθητές του Αλέξη κάθε χρόνο, λόγω της ανοχής της κοινωνίας στη δολοφονική συμπεριφορά των οδηγών, στη διαφθορά των επιθεωρητών εργασίας και στην απόρριψη των τοξικών αποβλήτων των εργοστασίων στα ποτάμια.

Ο ανεπαρκής εξοπλισμός και εκπαίδευση και το πεσμένο ηθικό της ελληνικής αστυνομίας είναι συμπτώματα και όχι αιτίες της κατάρρευσης του κράτους δικαίου. Κάθε μήνα, το ελληνικό κοινοβούλιο ψηφίζει και έναν καινούργιο κακογραμμένο νόμο για να κατευνάσει την οργή της κοινής γνώμης για κάποια περίπτωση κατάχρησης εξουσίας. Οι Ελληνες, από την πλευρά τους, χειροκροτούν την ψήφιση αυτών των νόμων, αλλά αντιτίθενται στην εφαρμογή τους. Το ίδιο και οι πολιτικοί. Οι ανεφάρμοστοι νόμοι και οι εξευτελιστικοί μισθοί εγγυώνται την άνθηση της διαφθοράς στην ελληνική αστυνομία. Η διαφθορά οδηγεί μαθηματικά στην καταρράκωση του κύρους της. Η έλλειψη κύρους και σεβασμού για τα σώματα ασφαλείας αποτελούν μία πολύ βολική λογική εξήγηση για την ανομία σε όλα τα επίπεδα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας.

Πράγματι, υπάρχουν θερμόαιμοι στους κόλπους της αστυνομίας, οι οποίοι ενίοτε υιοθετούν βίαιες συμπεριφορές απέναντι σε όσους μετανάστες πέφτουν στα χέρια τους. Αλλά οι νταήδες αυτοί είναι ταυτόχρονα και δειλοί, ενώ η δημογραφική ομάδα των ανυπεράσπιστων τους οποίους μπορούν να βασανίσουν ατιμώρητα είναι μικρή και συρρικνώνεται συνεχώς. Οι αστυνομικοί που παραβιάζουν τον όρκο τους διακινδυνεύουν την ίδια βραδυκίνητη και επιφυλακτική απονομή δικαιοσύνης που περιμένει κάθε Ελληνα που παρανομεί.

Ο σεβασμός του κράτους δικαίου απαιτεί ο θάνατος του Αλέξη να τύχει παραδειγματικής και ταχείας τιμωρίας. Οι δικαστές και οι ένορκοι, έχοντας κατά νου όλα τα στοιχεία της υπόθεσης, οφείλουν να ζυγίσουν από τη μία πλευρά το δικαίωμα της αυτοάμυνας κάθε ανθρώπινου όντος –συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των αστυνομικών– και από την άλλη την υποχρέωση των οργάνων της πολιτείας να προστατεύουν την ανθρώπινη ζωή ακόμη και με κίνδυνο της δικής τους. Η ελληνική κοινωνία θα γίνει υγιέστερη μόνο αν τιμωρηθεί το ίδιο το έγκλημα και όχι αυτό που τα ΜΜΕ αντιλαμβάνονται ως έγκλημα.

Κάθε Νύχτα των Κρυστάλλων αποτελεί πλήγμα για τον αυτοσεβασμό ενός έθνους. Αφού διασκεδάσαμε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο με την ανικανότητα της ελληνικής αστυνομίας να υπερασπίσει την Αθήνα ενάντια σε μερικές εκατοντάδες ταραξίες, τώρα μερικοί υπεύθυνοι δημοσιογράφοι αλλάζουν γραμμή προκειμένου να συντονιστούν με τον προβληματισμό της κοινής γνώμης. Ισως τα γεγονότα της περασμένης εβδομάδας να εντάσσονται σε μία ευρύτερη διαδικασία ωρίμασης. Οι δημοσιογράφοι είναι τα χαϊδεμένα παιδιά της ελληνικής κοινωνίας. Ας τους αφήσουμε να δικαιολογήσουν τις ναρκισσιστικές επαναστατικές τους ασκήσεις, παίζοντας το ρόλο της νομιμοποιημένης εκδοχής της 17 Νοέμβρη, αντί να υπερασπιστούν με σθένος, ως οφείλουν, το κράτος δικαίου σε μία στιγμή που το κράτος αποτυγχάνει, όπως τώρα, να προστατεύσει τους πολίτες του.

* O κ. Brady Kiesling είναι πρώην διπλωμάτης των ΗΠΑ. Παραιτήθηκε σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας για την εισβολή των ΗΠΑ στο Ιράκ κι έκτοτε ζει μόνιμα στη χώρα μας.

----------


## Neuro

Οι προσωπικές σας αντιπαραθέσεις δεν έχουν θέση εδώ και δεν αφορούν κανέναν άλλον. Υπάρχουν PMs, e-mails, Voip, MSN, PSTN και εγώ δε ξέρω τι άλλο. Παρακαλώ τέλος.

----------


## Ygk

Another aspect...

_Για τις ΗΠΑ οι κυβοι εριφθησαν, η κυβερνηση Καραμανλη πρεπει να ξηλωθει και να αντικατασταθει απο μια αλλη, που θα ματαιωσει την συμφωνια για τον αγωγο πετρελαιου Μπουργκας-Αλεξανδρουπολη. Καλο η κακο για την Ελλαδα;

του Εμμανουηλ Σαριδη

Εμπολεμη κατασταση

Μεγαλα γεγονοτα ριχνουν την σκια τους πριν ακομη συμβουν. Οπως το ξηλωμα της κυβερνησης της Νεας Δημοκρατιας, μια, οπως φαινεται, ειλημμενη αποφαση των ΗΠΑ για να ματαιωθουν η να μπουν στις καλενδες μιας κυβερνησεως ΠΑΣΟΚ/Γιωργακη Παπανδρεου οι συμφωνιες για την κατασκευη του πετρελαιαγωγου Μπουργκας-Αλεξανδρουπολη. Μονο στο πλαισιο αυτο εξηγειται η ενταση των ενορχηστρομενων επιθεσεων της αντιπολιτευσης και των μεγαλων ελληνικων ΜΜΕ εναντιον του Πρωθυπουργου Κωστα Καραμανλη, αλλα και η σκληρυνση της θεσεως των ΗΠΑ στο θεμα της ονομασιας της FYROM.

Η Ελλαδα λοιπον σε εμπολεμη κατασταση, τα τυμπανα του πολεμου ακουγονται να χτυπουν ολο και πιο δυνατα, τα κανονια να βροντουν ολο και πιο κοντα. «Βόμβες Τατούλη» επεφταν ακομη απο τις 17.07.2008 κατα τον «Ελευθερο Τυπο», «επίθεση ως τις εκλογές», εξηγγειλε ο Γιωργος Παπανδρεου κατα το in.gr στις 11.08.08, «μετωπική επίθεση» αρχισε στο ANT1 Online στις 30.08.08, «νέες βόμβες Τατούλη» επεσαν στην αυλη Μαξιμου κατα την «Ελευθεροτυπια» της 04.09.08, «επί ποδός πολέμου» δασκαλοι, καθηγητες, φοιτητες και πανεπιστημιακοι στα ΤΑ ΝΕΑ της ιδιας μερας, «τυμπανα πολεμου» αρχισαν να χτυπαν στον «Ελευθερο Τυπο» της 18.09.08, «ιερο ναρκοπεδιο» ανακαλυψε στους κολπους του κυβερνωντος κομματος η «Ελευθεροτυπια» της ιδιας μερας. Και παει λεοντας. Ενα αληθινο Déjà-vu για τον Ελληνα της μετακαραμανλικης εποχης. 

Διαιρει και βασιλευε

Οταν δυο μαλλωνουν, χαιρεται ο τριτος, λενε εδω στη Γερμανια. Και οταν αυτοι οι δυο δεν εχουν καποιον λογο για να μαλλωσουν, τοτε τους βοηθαει λιγο ο ηγεμων, ποτε με καποιες θρησκευτικες και ποτε με φυλετικες η εθνικες διαφορες που ανακαλυπτει στα διαφορα κρατη, εμπλεκοντας τα σε διακρατικες εριδες με τους γειτονες. Το ιδιο και στο εσωτερικο των κρατων, οπου υποστηριζει πονηρα, με την πολιτικη των ισων αποστασεων, τα δυο μεγαλα κομματα στους καυγαδες τους για την καταληψη της εξουσιας. Μην ξεχναμε και τον ρολο που παιζουν οι ιδεολογιες που διαδιδουν τα μεσα που εχει στη διαθεση του για τα δικαιωματα του πολιτη, την συμμετοχικη Δημοκρατια, την αναρχια, τον αντικρατισμο και την απελευθερωση του ατομου απο αυταρχικους και καταπιεστικους ηγετες και δυναστες.

Οι μεταξωτες κορδελλες που πουλαει λοιπον ο ηγεμων ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα φυκια, τα παμπαλαια κολπα της πολιτικης του διαιρει και βασιλευε (divide et impera), που χρησιμοποιουσαν καποτε οι Ρωμαιοι, μετα οι Βυζαντινοι και αργοτερα οι σουλτανοι της Οθωμανικης Αυτοκρατοριας για να ελεγχουν τους υπηκοους τους και να προλαμβανουν την δημιουργια ισχυρων τοπικων δυναμεων που θα αμφισβητουσαν την εξουσια τους με την εγκατασταση αλλοφυλων σαν αποικων σε περιοχες με ομογενη πληθυσμο. Και μετα απο την Αγγλια, που με την ενεργοποιηση θρησκευτικων η φυλετικων διαφορων στις αποικιες της δημιουργησε εθνικα κρατη και ταβαλλε μετα να μαλλωνουν με τους γειτονες τους για να τα κουμανταρει κατα το δοκουν (παραδειγμα η Ινδια και το Πακισταν, τα εθνικα κρατη που δημιουργηθηκαν στον χωρο της Οθωμανικης Αυτοκρατοριας και ουτω καθ’ εξης).

Με τον νεο πλανηταρχη, τις ΗΠΑ, διαδοχο της Αγγλιας μετα τον Β’ Παγκοσμιο Πολεμο, πολιτικη αυτη τελειοποιηθηκε και δεν γινεται ευκολα ορατη «δια γυμνου οφθαλμου». Φαινομενικα ασκειται στα πλαισια και τους κανονες της Δημοκρατιας, ο σκοπος της ομως παρεμεινε ο ιδιος, ο ελεγχος και η οικονομικη εκμεταλευση του κοσμου. Τον οποιο, απλοποιημενα, θα διαχωρισω σ’ ενα Κεντρο η στον ηγεμονα (το οποιο περιλαμβανει, εκτος απο τις ΗΠΑ, την Γερμανια και το Ισραηλ (που με το World Jewish Congress, το ΄WJC, στο οποιο ειναι οργανωμενοι οι σπουδαιοτεροι εβραικοι οργανισμοι του κοσμου, ειναι στην πραγματικοτητα ο αληθινος ηγεμων) και σε δευτερη γραμμη, χωρις να τους υποτιμουμε, την Αγγλια, Γαλλια, Ιαπωνια και Ιταλια. Και στην Περιφερεια, στην οποια ανηκει ο υπολοιπος κοσμος που τελει την εξαρτηση του Κεντρου. Την Ελλαδα την κατατασσω στην Περιφερεια, το οτι ανηκει σε οργανισμους οπως το ΝΑΤΟ και η Ευρωπαικη Ενωση δεν πρεπει να μας μπερδευει, ποιο σημαντικος ειναι ο βαθμος αναπτυξης, η ελλειψη ελληνικων πολιτικων, οικονομικων και κοινωνικων δομων και η παντοειδης εξαρτηση της απο το Κεντρο. Να σημειωσω επισης, οτι αναμεσα στις δυναμεις του Κεντρου επικρατει ενας σκληρος ανταγωνισμος για το κομματι της πιτας που διεκδικει η καθεμια τους και αυτο εχει μια σχετικα μεγαλη σημασια για την κατανοηση των τροπως επεμβασεως του Κεντρου στην Περιφερεια - και την Ελλαδα. 

Οι συνεπειες της πολιτικης του διαιρει και βασιλευε ειναι καταστροφικες. Το Heidelberg Institute for International Conflict Research μετρησε για το 2005 συνολικα 249 πολιτικες διενεξεις, εκ των οποιων δυο ηταν πολεμοι και 22 κρισεις, 74 κρισεις με ευκαιριακη χρηση βιας και 151 χωρις βια (86 manifest και 65 υπολανθανουσες (1). Πιο δυκολη ειναι η αναλυση των λογων, οι οποιοι τις προκαλουν, διοτι η αστικη πολιτικη επιστημη περιοριζεται συνηθως στην απλη περιγραφη τους, αφηνοντας απο εξω τους εξωτερικους παραγοντες που τις προκαλουν. Και διοτι η αναμειξη του Κεντρου στα εσωτερικα των κρατων γινεται συνηθως με την ασκηση μιας ηγεμονικης πολιτικης μεσω συλλογικων αποφασεων, που λαμβανονται στα κεντρα που ελεγχει (Ενωμενη Ευρωπη, ΝΑΤΟ κ.α.) που θεωρουνται οτι ανηκουν στο παιχνιδι των διεθνων σχεσεων και δεν εχουν σκοπο να βλαψουν τα συμφεροντα των κρατων της Περιφερειας. 

Παραθετω εδω μια σειρα απο μεσα που διαθετει ο ηγεμων σαν μοχλο για την ασκηση πολιτικης στις χωρες της Περιφερειας: 1. Τα πολιτικα κομματα, που συνηθως ειναι παραφυαδες πολιτικων κομματων του Κεντρου. 2. Τα ΜΜΕ, που χρηματοδοτουνται απο το Κεντρο για να κανουν τη δουλεια του. 3. Την συμμετοχη των διαφορων κρατων σε διεθνεις οργανισμους που πηδαλιουχουνται απο τον ηγεμονα οπως το ΝΑΤΟ, η Ευρωπαικη Ενωση, η Σοσιαλιστικη Διεθνης, οι Διεθνεις των Πρασινων, Κοκκινων, Μαυρων, οι διεθνεις δημοσιογραφικες ενωσεις κλπ. 4. Τους Μη Κρατικους Οργανισμους (ΜΚΟ) και τις παραφυαδες τους στην Περιφερεια. 5. Τις διπλωματικες αντιπροσωπιες, τις πολυαριθμες μυστικες υπηρεσιες, τους μυστικους πρακτορες και αλλες παρομοιες υπηρεσιες που διατηρει στην Περιφερεια. 6. Τον ιδιαιτερο μοχλο του ηγεμονα, τις διεθνεις Τραπεζες, στις οποιες οι χωρες της Περιφερειας εινε καταχρεωμενες.

Ο ελληνας πολιτης δεν εχει και πολλες δυνατοτητες να αντιληφθει ουτε το πλεγμα εξαρτησεων της χωρας του απο το Κεντρο, ουτε και το παιχνιδι που του παιζεται στο εσωτερικο, με την αναλγητη (και χρεωμενη μεχρι το λαιμο στον ηγεμονα) κυβερνηση απεναντι στους φτωχους, με την δηθεν προοδευτικη «αριστερα», που μαχεται την καταραμενη «δεξια», με τα δηθεν σκανδαλα που ανακαλυπτονται καθημερινα απο την ορχηστρα της αντιπολιτευσης και των ΜΜΕ, η με τις κατηγοριες εναντια στο κρατος της αυθαιρεσιας και ανικανοτητας, που θα γινει τελειο, μολις ερθει η αντιπολιτευση στην εξουσια. Λιγοι εινε αυτοι που γνωριζουν πως λειτουργουν τα πολιτικα κομματα και οι κυβερνησεις στη Δυση, εκλαμβανοντας τον ελληνικο καυγα που γινεται μεχρι εξοντωσεως του αντιπαλου σαν το ισχυον δημοκρατικο μετρο και παραβλεποντας, οτι η πολιτικη αντιπαραθεση, που υπαρχει βεβαια και στη Δυση, εξαφανιζεται ως δια μαγειας, οταν τιθενται θεματα εθνικης σημασιας, οπως η οικονομια, η εσωτερικη και η εξωτερικη πολιτικη, οπου τοτε ολα τα κομματα ειναι απολυτα ενωμενα και τραβανε στο ιδιο σχοινι.

Ο σοφος ελληνικος λαος βρισκεται λοιπον παγιδευμενος σε μια περιεργη θεωρια και πρακτικη περι Δημοκρατιας και περι των δικαιωματων, αλλα και των υποχρεωσεων του πολιτη να τηρει τους νομους, που αναπαραγεται καθημερινα απο την πολιτικη διενεξη και την παραπληροφορηση του απο τα ΜΜΕ. Με αποτελεσμα την συντηρηση μιας πολιτικης και κοινωνικης ανωμαλιας, την αποσταθεροποιηση της λειτουργιας του κρατους και την εξουδετερωση των εθνικων δυναμεων. Προφανως θα ξεχασε αυτα που ελεγαν οι παππουδες και οι πατεραδες μας, οτι στην αναμπαμπουλα μονο ο λυκος χαιρεται.

Η Ελλαδα στο ματι του κυκλωνα 

Η σημερινη κριση στην Ελλαδα δεν οφειλεται στο «γενικό κλίμα της απογοήτευσης, της οργής, της αναξιοπιστίας προς το πολιτικό σύστημα που έχει διαμορφωθεί στην κοινωνία» (Θανος Οικονομοπουλος, Καθημερινη της 07.09.0, ουτε γιατι ο λαος «θύμωσε... με τη ΝΔ και τον Κ. Καραμανλή» για την απογοητευτικη εμφανιση του στη Θεσσαλονικη (TO BHMA Online της 21.9.0. Η κριση ειναι αποτελεσμα της διενεξης μεταξυ Δυσεως και Ρωσιας για τον ελεγχο παραγωγης και μεταφορας πετρελαιου και αεριου απο την Ασια προς τη Δυση, στην οποια ενεπλακει η Ελλαδα μετα την συμφωνια που υπεγραψε η κυβερνηση Καραμανλη για τον αγωγο Μπουργκας-Αλεξανδρουπολη, την οποιαν οι ΗΠΑ θεωρουν οτι ευνοει την Ρωσια. Το πετρελαια και γενικα η ενεργεια βρισκεται σημερα στην κορυφη των του ενδιαφεροντος των Μεγαλων, «οποιος θα καθορισει τη μορφη που θα εχει ο χαρτης των μελλοντικων αγωγων πετρελαιου και αεριου, θα καθορισει και το μελλον ενος μεγαλου μερους του πλανητη», γραφει ο S. Frederick Starr, Chairman of the Central Asia-Caucasus Institute, Johns Hopkins University στην Washington, D.C.

Η μαχη για τον καθορισμο του χαρτη αυτου βρισκεται ηδη εν εξελιξει. Συμφωνα με τους υπολογιασμους του αμερικανικου Υπουργειου Ενεργειας, στην περιοχη της Κασπιας θαλλασας, με τις πεντε γειτονευουσες χωρες Ρωσια, Iραν, Αζερμπαιτζαν, Kαζακσταν και Τουρκμενισταν, βρισκονται περισσοτερο απο 3,5 δισεκατομμυρια τοννοι πετρελαιου, αλλα 31,5 δισεκατομμυρια τοννοι δεν εχουν ακομη ανακαλυφθει. Οι χωρες αυτες, συμφωνα με την αμερικανικη πολιτικη, δεν πρεπει σε καμμια περιπτωση να τεθουν υπο τον ελεγχο «τοπικων δυναμεων, δηλαδη της Ρωσιας και του Ιραν.

Για τον σκοπο αυτο, οι ΗΠΑ εχουν δημιουργησει γυρω απο την Ρωσια εναν κλοιο προαμερικανικων-προδυτικων περιοχων, που αρχιζει απο την Barentsee στα βορεια της Νορβηγιας και φτανει μεχρι το Kotzebue της Beringstraße στην βορειοδυτικη Αλασκα και περιλαμβανει τις χωρες Φιννλανδια, τα βαλτικα κρατη, την Πολωνια, την Ουκρανια, την Τουρκια, το Ιρακ, το Αφγανισταν και την Ιαπωνια. Το μεγαλο κενο στον κλοιο, η Κινα, βρισκεται επισης μερικως περικυκλωμενη. Συγχρονως η Δυση προσπαθει να διαρριξει εναν κλοιο που προσπαθει να δημιουργησει η Ρωσια γυρω απο τις πετρελαιοπαραγωγες χωρες της κεντρικης Ασιας, πραμμα που καταφερε μερικα με τον μεταφορικο διαδρομο που αρχιξει απο το Μπακου στο Αζερμπαιτζαν, περναει απο την Γεωργια και καταληγει στο λιμανι του Ceyhan στην νοτια Τουρκια (για τον πολεμο στον Καυκασο και τον ανταγωνισμο ΗΠΑ-Ρωσιας βλεπε και το αρθρο του Thomas Immanuel Steinberg «Georgien-Krieg: Pipeline-Schach. Der Kaukasus-Konflikt aus geopolitischer Sicht» (2).

Στις χωρες που δοκιμαζονται απο τις πολιτικες, οικονομικες, διπλωματικες και πολεμικες παρενεργειες που συνοδευουν την διενεξη ΗΠΑ-Ρωσιας γιατι βρισκονται στον γεωστρατηγικο χωρο παραγωγης (Ασια) και καταναλωσης (Ευρωπη, Δυση) της πολυτιμης αυτης πρωτης υλης, ανηκουν, εκτος απο την Γεωργια, η Ουκρανια και η Ελλαδα. Η κυβερνηση Καραμανλη εχει υπογραψει μια συμφωνια με την Ρωσια για την κατασκευη ενος πετρελαιαγωγου, που θα μεταφερει ρωσικο πετρελαιο απο το βουλγαρικο Μπουργκας στην Αλεξανδρουπολη για την διαθεση του στις αγορες της Δυσης. Οι ΗΠΑ εχουν αντιταχθει απο την πρωτη στιγμη στην συμφωνια αυτη. Και αφου δεν καταφεραν να μεταπεισουν τον Καραμανλη εχουν ενεργοποιησει μετα την επικυρωση της απο την Βουλη οσους μοχλους πιεσεως διαθετουν στην Ελλαδα για την αποτροπη των σχεδιων.

Ο κυριοτερος μοχλος που διαθετουν για την «αποκαθηλωση» του Καραμανλη, ειναι ο ηδη ενεργοποιηθεις ανθρωπος τους στην Ελλαδα, ο Παπανδρεου ο Τριτος, για τον οποιο ειναι σιγουροι, οτι θα μεριμνησει για την ακυρωση η την αναβολη κατασκευης του αγωγου για ...το προσεχες μελλον. Μαζι και τα αλλα κομματα της αντιπολιτευσεως και τα μεγαλα ΜΜΕ, που ηδη εχουν επιδοθει σε μια εκστρατεια κατασυκοφαντισης και «στριμωγματος» του Καραμανλη με ασυστολες ψευδολογιες και παραγωγη σκανδαλων, με κινητοποιησεις «εργαζομενων» και ακομη με σκηνοθετημενες σφυγμομετρησεις της κοινης γνωμης, που ξαφνικα ανεβαζουν τον ...κατεβασμενο Γιωργακη και το ΠΑΣΟΚ πρωτο στην προτιμηση του Ελληνα.

Αλλοι μοχλοι πιεσεως για την «εξωση» του Καραμανλη απο το μεγαρο Μαξιμου ειναι η FYROM και το κλιμα αποσταθεροποιησεως που εχει δημιουργηθει με τους ενεργοποιηθεντες φοιτητες, τους ΜΚΟ, τους Bloggers κ.π.α.


Στραγικες αποσταθεροποιησης

Για να γινει κατανοητη η λειτουργια των μοχλων πιεσεως του ηγεμονα στην Ελλαδα, θα πρεπει πρωτα να γινει μια συντομη αναφορα στις στρατηγικες της αποσταθεροποιησης που χρησιμοποιει. Μια ειναι το κοινωνικο χαος. Συμφωνα με την στρατηγικη της CIA, η αντιπολιτευση, τα ΜΜΕ και ολες οι αλλες «δυναμεις κρουσεως» που διαθετουν οι ΗΠΑ σε μια χωρα, θα πρεπει να επιτεθουν εναντια στην κυβερνηση, να την βγαλουν συστηματικα σαν να προκειται για μια παρτιδα σκακι, εξουδετερωνοντας πρωτα τα πιονια και προχωρωντας μετα συστηματικα για το ματ στον βασιλια. 

Εναν εξ ισου σημαντικο ρολο παιζει και το οικονομικο χαος που μπορουν να δημιουργησουν οι ΗΠΑ μεσω του Χρηματιστηριου και των Διεθνων Τραπεζων που ελεγχουν, ιδιαιτερα του International Monetary Fund, (IMF) και της International Bank for Reconstruction and Development – (IBRD κοινως The World Bank). Παραδειγμα η αντιπολιτευτικη φασαρια που δημιουργηθηκε απο τις τοποθετησεις των ασφαλιστικων Ταμειων σε δομημενα ομολογα την περιοδο 2006-2007.

Η στρατηγικη της εντασεως

Η στρατηγικη αυτη εφαρμοσθηκε κατα την διαρκεια του Ψυχρου Πολεμου με την δημιουργια παραστρατιωτικων οργανωσεων σε χωρες της δυτικης Ευρωπης, τα μελη των οποιων στρατολογηθηκαν και εκπαιδευθηκαν απο πρακτορες της CIA και της αγγλικης MI6. Σκοπος των οργανωσεων αυτων ηταν η αναληψη δρασεων Stay Behind, στα μετοπισθεν, σε περιπτωση σοβιετικης κατοχης, τον δε συντονισμο των επιχειρησεων ανελαβε το "Supreme Headquarters of the Allied Powers Europe» (SHAPE), το αρχηγειο του ΝΑΤΟ στις Βρυξελλες.

Στην Ελλαδα επικρατει η αποψη, οτι οι παρακρατικες και αλλες οργανωσεις και μυστικες υπηρεσιες των ΗΠΑ και των αλλων ισχυρων του Κεντρου ησαν δεξιες και καταπολεμησαν την αριστερα. Αυτο ομως δεν ειναι τελειως σωστο, οπως θα δειξω παρακατω, παραθενοντας μια σειρα παραδειγματα, που δειχνουν, οτι παραστρατιωτικες και μυστικες υπηρεσιες δεν ενεργουν παντοτε κατα τον ιδιο τροπο, αλλα αλλαζουν συνεχως τακτικη, για να μην αφηνουν ιχνη η για να αφηνουν ιχνη που οδηγουν σε λαθος κατευθυνση παραπλανωντας τον κοσμο. Αυτο ειναι πολυ σημαντικο, αν θελουμε να καταλαβουμε τι ρολο παιζουν σημερα στην Ελλαδα κομματα, ΜΜΕ και αλλες οργανωσεις. Ομως ας παρουμε τα πραμματα με τη σειρα τους. 

Συμφωνα με τις μελετες που εκανε ο ελβετος επιστημονας Daniele Ganser που ασχοληθηκε με το θεμα, η οργανωση εφερε στην Ιταλια το ονομα «Gladio» (ξιφος), στην Γερμανια «Schwert», στην Ελλαδα «Προβια» η «Κοκκινη Προβια» και στην Τουρκια «Κοκκινη Προβια» (3). Σχετικα με την «Κοκκινη Προβια» επικρατει στην Ελλαδα η αποψη, οτι τα μελη της ηταν αξιωματικοι, δεξιοι με διασυνδεσεις στο στρατευμα, μυστικοι πρακτορες και διαφορα αλλα ακροδεξια στοιχεια, απο τις δρασεις της δε αναφερεται κυριως η συμμετοχη της στο στρατιωτικο κινημα της 21.04.1967. Δεν ειναι τυχαιο, οτι το Department of State των ΗΠΑ χρησιμοποιει δυο ονοματα, το “Sheepskin” και το “Red Sheepskin“ η, για να το πουμε καλυτερα, μια το ενα και μια το αλλο. Εχοντας ασφαλως τους λογους του, που ειναι η προθεση δημιουργιας συγχισεως. Παραδειγμα: Ο Ganser χρησιμοποιει για το περιφημο 9/11 τρεις πιθανες θεωριες για τους δραστες: 1. Τον Osama bin Laden, που αιφνιδιασε το Πενταγωνο (Θεωρια Surprise). 2. Τον Osama bin Laden, που ομως δεν αιφνιδιασε το Πενταγωνο, αλλα το Πενταγωνο τον αφησε να χτυπησει για να δραστηριοποιησει το NATO και να δικαιολογησει τους πολεμους που σχεδιαζε, το «War against the terror» για τον ελεγχο του πετρελαιου (Θεωρια LIHOP: Let it Happen on Purpose). 3. Μελη του Πενταγωνου σκηνοθετησαν το χτυπημα κατα το πρωτυπο της στρατηγικης εντασεως (Θεωρια MIHOP: Make it happen on Purpose) (4).

Εν πασει περιπτωσει, η στρατηγικη της εντασεως ανηκει στο κλασσικο οπλοστασιο του αμερικανικου Πενταγωνου. Τα »Top Secret» ντοκουμεντα της Operation Northwoods του 1962, που εγιναν τελευταια γνωστα, αποδεικνιουν, οτι ο στρατηγος Lyman Lemnitzer σχεδιαζε τρομοκρατικες πραξεις στις ΗΠΑ για να τις αποδωσει στον Castro (5). Και η γερμανικη Wikipedia κατω απο το λημα «False Flag Operation» («επιχειρηση με πλαστη σημαια») γραφει, οτι τετοιες επιχειρησεις αποσκοπουν στην αποκρυψη της πραγματικης ταυτοτητας των δραστων, ωστε οι υπονοιες να στραφουν σε λαθος κατευθυνση. Σκοπος τους ειναι η προβοκατσια, η στρατολογηση προσωπων της αλλης παραταξεως, η αποσταθεροποιηση η ο ελεγχος της εμπιστοσυνης των μελων μιας μυστικης οργανωσεως.

Οι μεθοδοι των μυστικων υπηρεσιων ειναι πολυσχιδεις, φτανοντας μεχρι και την συνεργασια μεταξυ CIA και KGB. Η Regine Igel σε μια μελετη της στα «Blätter für deutsche und internationale Politik» (10/2007) γραφει, οτι: «κατα την δεκαετια του 70 και του 80 πολλοι εισαγγελεις στην Ιταλια αλλα και η εξεταστικη επιτροπη του Κοινοβουλιου ανακαλυψαν, οτι οι αριστεροι τρομοκρατες που δολοφονησαν τον Aldo Moro κατευθυνονταν και καλυπτονταν απο την CIA, την Mossad και τους συμπρακτορες τους, τις ιταλικες μυστικες υπηρεσιες». Γραφει επισης, οτι υπηρξε μια στενη συνεργασια μεταξυ των μυστικων αυτων υπηρεσιων, των Brigate rosse στην Ιταλια και της Rote Armee Fraktion (RAF) στη Γερμανια, που λειτουργουσαν σαν συγκοινωνουντα δοχεια.

Την ιδια εποχη η CIA διεθετε τεραστια ποσα για την χειραγωγηση (Manipulation) και διαφθορα πολιτων, διανοουμενων και ΜΜΕ. Παραδειγματος χαριν με το Congress for Cultural Freedom (CCF) που ιδρυσε στο Παρισι με χρηματοδοτηση μεσω του σχεδιου Μarshall. Ας σημειωσω, οτο αναμεσα στους διανοουμενους που χρηματοδοτησε το ιδρυμα αυτο, βλεπουμε και μεγαλα ονοματα της αριστερης διανοησης οπως τον Heinrich Böll και τον Siegfried Lenz καθως και τα περιοδικα Preuves (Raymond Aron), Der Monat (Melvin J. Lasky), Tempo presente (Ignazio Silone), Forum (Friedrich Torberg) και Encounter (Irving Kristol). Ολοι και ολα αριστερης αποχρωσεως, εφτανε που ηταν αντιθετα με το σοβιετικο καθεστως.

Η αναμειξη των ΗΠΑ στο πραξικοπημα της 21.04.1967 ειναι γνωστη. Λιγοτερο γνωστος ειναι ο ρολος που επαιξαν η Ιταλια, οπως φαινεται απο τα μισολογα του ιταλου στρατηγου Gianadelio Maletti, που ηταν τοτε υποδιευθυντης της ιταλικης μυστικης υπηρεσιας, και βεβαια η Γερμανια και οι αλλες «ενδιαφερομενες» χωρες. Οι οποιες ομως δεν βοηθησαν μονο τους στρατιωτικους στο πραξικοπημα, αλλα εκαναν το κατα δυναμιν και για το ξηλωμα του. Ετσι ειναι σιγουρο, οτι οι Ιταλοι ηταν αναμεμειγμενοι στην υποθεση Παναγουλη, ενω οι Γερμανοι εστειλαν τον δημοσιογραφο (!) Günter Wallraff (6), που το αλυσοδεμα του στο Συνταγμα απετελεσε το εναυσμα της επαναστασης της „ηρωικης» νεολαιας του Πολυτεχνειου.

Υπολοιματα της «Προβιας» η «Κοκκινης Προβιας» (διαλεγετε και παιρνεται) εξακολουθουν ομως να παραμενουν ακομη και σημερα ενεργα, οπως συνεχως επαναλαμβανουν οι Αμερικανοι, που ξερουν τα πραμματα ασφαλως καλυτερα. Ετσι μπορουμε να υποθεσουμε, οτι οι κυκλοι που βοηθησαν την χουντα να ανεβει - και μετα να κατεβει - θα πρεπει να ειναι οι ιδιοι που βρεθηκαν αργοτερα πισω απο τα τρομοκρατικα χτυπηματα της 17Ν και αλλων οργανωσεων (Θεωρια MIHOP: Make it happen on Purpose). Οπως συμβαινει και στην Λατινικη Αμερικη, οπου πρωην αριστεροι «αγωνιστες» βρισκονται σημερα πισω απο τα συντηρητικα κομματα, που πολεμουν μετα μανιας τα «αριστερα» η «σοσιαλιστικα» καθεστωτα στην Νικαραγουα, στην Κολομβια και στην Βενεζουελα. Η Dora Maria Telez, πρωην Commandante No 2 της FSLN, ο Henry Ruiz, ο Viktor Tirado η ο Luis Carrion, πρωην μελη της εθνικης επιτροπης της FSLN, ειναι οι ιδιοι, που σημερα μεσω αστικων και δεξιων κομματων καταπολεμανε, στο πλευρο των ΗΠΑ, την κυβερνηση του Daniel Ortega, που μαχεται για μια καλυτερη Παιδεια, για την εξαλειψη του αναλφαβητισμου και της πεινας και λαμβανει μετρα για την γεωργια.

Τα γραφω ολα αυτα, γνωριζοντας οτι εχω ετσι ξεχειλωσει λιγο το θεμα.

Ομως η ομοιοτητα των οσων αναφερω με τις δρασεις του δικου μας Γιωργακη και των αλλων «αριστερων» που μαχονται για το ξηλωμα του «διεφθαρμενου» και «ανικανου» Καραμανλη ειναι προφανης.

Τα ΜΜΕ και η CIA: Ιδιοποιηση, Αναδομηση, Ενοργανωση, Δημαγωγια 

«Η εκβαση ενος πολεμου κρινονταν πριν απο τους φανταρους, τους ναυτες και τους πιλοτους. Σημερα ο πολεμος κρινεται απο τα τηλεοπτικα καναλια, τους αρθρογραφους και τους πολιτικους», γραφει ο Daniel Pipes (7). Ο Λευκος Οικος χρησιμοποιει καλου κακου και τα δυο: Οταν δεν αρκει η προπαγανδα και η πλυση εγκεφαλου, τοτε θετει εις κινησιν την τρομακτικη στρατιωτικη μηχανη που διαθετει, φωναζει προς ενισχυσιν και τους «προθυμους συμμαχους» του και κονιορτοποιει τις χωρες που δεν εσκυψαν να προσκυνησουν, την Γιουγκοσλαβια, το Ιραν η το Αφγανισταν.

Ας μεινουμε στην πρωτη κατηγορια. Η χειραγωγηση των ΜΜΕ γινεται μεσω του «Office of Global Communications» και του «European Security Advocacy Group». Ο Fred Landis σε μια μελετη του για τις στρατηγικες της CIA στην Λατινικη Αμερικη, διαπιστωσε, οτι ενα δοκιμασμενο μεσο της CIA ειναι ο ελεγχος των ΜΜΕ μεσω ιδιοποιησης τους. Η μεθοδος αυτη φαινεται να ειναι απολυτα συμβατη με την πολιτικη των ΗΠΑ εναντι της Ελλαδος, διοτι και η Ελλαδα και η Λατινικη Αμερικη ανηκουν στον χωρο της Περιφερειας που ελεγχεται – και νεμεται - απο το καπιταλιστικο Κεντρο. Το ιδιο και ο ρολος τους στην παγκοσμια αγορα, που τεινει προς το μηδεν και οι συνεπειες που υφιστανται απο τις πολιτικες του ηγεμονα για να μεινουν εκει που βρισκονται, παραδειγμα η αποκαθηλωση του Salvador Allende στην Χιλη και η εγκατασταση των στρατιωτικων την 21.04.1967 στην Ελλαδα.

Οι μεθοδοι της CIA για τον ελεγχο των ΜΜΕ, που ισχυουν τοσο για την λατινικη Αμερικη, οσο και για την Ελλαδα, ειναι κατα τον Fred Landis αδιαφανεις, αλλα εντοπισημοι (. Οι κυριοτεροι εινε:

Η μεσολαβηση-παρεμβαση (προβλημα με το Εinschaltung, Intervention!) μιας διεθνους δημοσιογραφικης ενωσεως, 
Το διωξιμο πολλων συνεργατων, 
Η ανακαινιση των παραγωγικων μεσων, 
Η αλλαγη εμφανισεως της πρωτης σελιδας, 
Η χρηση μιας διακριτικης, αδιευκρινηστης προπαγανδας, 
Η κατασυκοφαντιση (Character assassination-Rufmord) και καταβαραθρωση του ονοματος μελων της κυβερνησεως, 
Η προβολη μιας αλλης πολιτικης ελιτ απεναντι στην κυβερνηση, 
Η διασπορα ψευδων ειδησεων, 
Η χρηση προπαγανδιστικων μεσων για την δημιουργια διχονοιας και τεχνητων διαφωνιων στην κοινωνια, 
Η διαδοση κατασκευασμενων ειδησεων της CIA που να συνοδευονται απο μια οικονομικη και διπλωματικη επιθεση προπαγανδιστικου χαρακτηρα, συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες για ψυχολογικο πολεμο που προβλεπει το εγχειριδιο των αμερικανικων ενοπλων δυναμεων.

Κυταξτε προσεκτικα τις μεγαλες εφημεριδες και τα τηλεοπτικα καναλια στην Ελλαδα και θα εκπλαγειται, διαπιστωνοντας οτι εκπληρουν ολους τους παραπανω ορους. Ολους.

Αλλα μεσα ιδεολογικης προπαγανδας και επιρρεασμου της κοινης γνωμης

Πρωταρχικο ρολο παιζουν εδω οι οργανισμοι, που αποσκοπουν στην μεταφορα ιδεολογηματων και συνθηματων περι Δημοκρατιας, ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων η ελευθεριας απο το Κεντρο προς την Περιφερεια. Στην κατηγορα αυτη ανηκουν το National Endowment for Democracy (NED), το Agency of International Development (AID), το The Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe (OSCE/OSZE), η Διεθνης Αμνηστια (Amnesty International), οι ρεπορτερ χωρις συνορα (Reporter ohne Grenzen, Reporters without Borders/Reporters sans frontieres), το Greenpeace, το γερμανικο Medienhilfe (με κεντρο βαρους την "Zivile Krisenprävention, Konfliktlösung und Friedenskonsolidierung" και - για την νοτιοανατολικη Ευρωπη (Media-Im-Pakt) - την «Förderung von Medienschaffenden in Südosteuropa beim Aufbau freier und unabhängiger Medien im Rahmen des Stabilitätspakts für Südosteuropa»), ολοι τους Μη Κρατικοι Οργανισμοι (ΜΚΟ) με τεραστιους ομως προυπολογισμους, που χρησιμοποιυν για την δημιουργια εθνικων και τοπικων παραρτηματων στις διαφορες χωρες καθως και για την λογιστικη υποστηριξη ad hoc οργανωθεντων ομαδων, που ασχολουνται με την «αντισταση» εναντιων αυταρχικων και διεφθαρμενων καθεστωτων (στρατευση νεολαιας, κινητοποιησεις, δρασεις).

Ενας αλλος σημαντικος ΜΚΟ ειναι ο Freedom of Choice, που συνεργαζεται στενα με την αμερικανικη, βρεταννικη και καναδικη πρεσβεια, το National Democratic Institute υπο την προεδρεια της πρωην υπουργου εξωτερικων Madeleine Albright, το International Renaissance Foundation (IRF) και ιδιαιτερα ενδιαφερον για την νοτιοανατολικη Ευρωπη, το Eurasia Foundation, παραρτημα του Open Society Institute του George Soros, το οποιο εκτος απο τον Soros χρηματοδοτειται και απο την αμερικανικη κυβερνηση, την World Bank, την OSCE/OSZE, την USAID, το Freedom House υπο την προεδρεια του πρωην αρχηγου της CIA, James Woolsey καθως και απο την Konrad-Adenauer-Stiftung της γερμανικης CDU (11).

Δυτικα συμφεροντα και οι ελληνες νεροκουβαληταδες

Οσο πιο δραματικη γινεται η κατασταση στην Ελλαδα, τοσο πιο καθαρα φαινεται απο το Βερολινο που ζω, με την αβαντα που μου δινει η αποσταση, οτι το καζανι που βραζει καθημερινα ο Ελληνας ειναι ενα Grand Game, ενα μεγαλο παιχνιδι που παιζεται σημερα εις βαρος του Ελληνα και της Ελλαδος. Με πρωταγωνιστες τον Γιωργακη, τους αλλους εξαλλους της αντιπολιτευσεως και τους πολλαπλασιαστες τους, τα μεγαλα ΜΜΕ. Ειναι πολυ λυπηρο και δεν αισθανεσαι καθολου καλα σαν Ελληνας, να βλεπεις ολους αυτους να ταλαιπωρουν καθημερινα την ελληνικη κοινωνια με τα πυροτεχνηματα τους περι σκανδαλων, διαφθορας και ανικανοτητας της κυβερνησης Καραμανλη. Παρατεινοντας με μια πιθανη αλλαγη κυβερνησεως την συνεχιση της σημερινης αγωνιας της Ελλαδος, που ακριβως γι’ αυτο το λογο ασθενει.

Στην μαχη για το ξηλωμα του Καραμανλη εχουν πεσει, εκτος απο τον Γιωργακη, τους αλλους φωνασκουντες της αντιπολιτευσεως και τα μεγαλα ΜΜΕ και οι αλλες εφεδρειες των δυναμεων κρουσεως που διαθετει η Δυση στον τοπο μας, ασχετως του δεξιου, αριστερου η οποιουδηποτε αλλου προσωπειου φορουν: Αναφερω τελειως προχειρα τους ΜΚΟ τυπου «Human Rights Watch» (του Παναγιωτη Δημητρα) η «Reporters sans frontières» («Ρεπορτερ χωρις συνορα»), τους ανταποκριτες ξενων δημοσιογραφικων μεσων οπως η Heike Schrader (που γραφει για τα γερμανικα Junge Welt και Telepolis), την επαναστατημενη νεολαια (φοιτητες, αντικρατικοι, διεθνιστες, τρομοκρατες), το επισημο οργανο τους, το Indymedia και το υπολοιπο Ιντερνετ με τους «απελευθερωμενους» Bloggers. Ο καταλογος βεβαια δεν εκλεισε με την προχειρη αυτη απαριθμιση.

Τα πολιτικα κομματα (ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΚΚΕ, ΣΥΡΙΖΑ)

Ριχνοντας μια συντομη ματια στις «προγραμματικες» δηλωσεις του Γιωργακη για την ελληνικη οικονομια, διαπιστωνεις, οτι το μονο που δεν περιεχουν ειναι η οικονομια. Υποσχονται ομως παροχες για ολους, χωρις αναφορα στο απο που θα προελθουν οι ποροι, προκεται προφανως για την συνταγη του μεγαλου και σοφου προφεσσορα της οικονομιας και μπαμπα του Γιωργακη, δηλαδη απο δανεια απο τις διεθνεις (δηλαδη εβραιοαμερικανικες) τραπεζες. Υποσχεται επισης πολλη συμμετοχικη Δημοκρατια, πορεια στο λαο, εγνοια για τους φτωχους, ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα και αλλα τετοια ευγενη φουμαρα. Ανυπαρκτο σχεδιο, σκετος λαικισμος. Και διερωταται κανεις, εχοντας υπ’ οψιν την σαπιλα της εικοσαετους διακυβερνησης της χωρας απο το ΠΑΣΟΚ, πως ειναι δυνατον οι προσφατες δημοσκοπησεις να δειχνουν, οτι ο ανθρωπος αυτος και το κομμα που κληρονομησε, εχουν ξαφνικα ανεβει στην πρωτη θεση προτιμησης του ελληνα πολιτη; Ανοητη ερωτηση βεβαια, οταν ολη την ωρα μιλαμε για την CIA και το μακρυ της χερι.

Οπως δειχνουν τα πραμματα, τον Γιωργακη αυτον τον εχουν ανακηρυξει οι ΗΠΑ σαν τον «ανθρωπο» τους στην Ελλαδα, οπως εχουν και τους «ανθρωπους» τους αλλου, τον Wiktor Juschtschenko και την Julia Timoschenko στην Ουκρανια η τον Michail Saakaschwili στην Γεωργια. Τα προσωπα αυτα δεν χρειαζεται να εινε φωστηρες, αρκει να εχουν το προσον της προσωπικης φιλοδοξιας για την αρχηγια και να συνεργαζονται στενα με τον ηγεμονα και τις οργανωσεις και υπηρεσιες του, τοτε η υποστηριξη και η λογιστικη που θα του παρεχουν ειναι σιγουρη. Ετσι αναμεσα στα αλλα εχουν αναθεσει στον Γιωργακη και την προεδρια της Σοσιαλιστικης Διεθνους (Die Sozialistische Internationale/The Socialist International), για την οποια φαινεται να καμαρωνει σαν γυφτικο σκεπαρνι (οπως αναθεσαν και στον Guffy Onan, παρντον Kofi Annan, πρωτα την γενικη γραμματεια των Ηνωμενων Εθνων και απο το 2007 την προεδρια της Allianz für eine Grüne Revolution in Afrika - AGRA για να καλοπιανουν τους μαυρους της Αφρικης). Το αν σημερα η Σοσιαλιστικη Διεθνης εχει καποια σχεση με τον σοσιαλισμο, ειναι κατι το παρα πολυ αμφισβητουμενο, σιγουρο ειναι ομως, οτι για τα 168 μελη της λειτουργει σαν ενα μανταλακι που τα κραταει δεμενα με το Κεντρο και καθηλωμενα στην παγκοσμιοποιημενη πολιτικη των Neocons. Κατα τα αλλα δεν μπορω να φανταστω σε τι θα ωφελεισει την Ελλαδα η συμμετοχη του Γιωργακη στο συνεδριο της Σοσιαλιστικης Διεθνους στην Νεα Υορκη (24. μεχρι 28.09.0 και στο συνεδριο του Ιδρυματος Κλιντον για την καταπολεμηση της φτωχειας, εκτος απο την προσωπικη προβολη του σαν μεγαλου πολιτικου ηγετη. Ετσι για να θαμπωνει τους θαυμαστες του στην Ελλαδα, οπως ο Kofi Annan στην Αφρικη. 

Ενα αλλο κομμα, που αγεται και φερεται απο τον ηγεμονα, ειναι και το ΚΚΕ. Το κομμα αυτο πρεσβευει εναν ορθοδοξο, αντικαπιταλιστικο κομμουνισμο, διατηρει ομως φιλικοτατες σχεσεις με το «αριστερο» κομμα «Die Linke», που στο Βερολινο συγκυβερνα με την «σοσιαλιστικη» (σαν του Γιωργακη) SPD και με το ιδρυμα της «Die Linke», το Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung, το οποιο χρηματοδοτειται μεταξυ αλλων απο το Soros Foundation. Ας ειναι βεβαιη η κυρια Αλεκα, που εχει μπλεχτει στα αριστεροεβραιικα «σοσιαλιστικα» κολπα και δεχεται αβασανιστα τις προσκλησεις που της στελνουν αυτοι οι «αριστεροι» για συμμετοχη σε συνεδρια και εκδηλωσεις στο Βερολινο και την Κουβα, οτι αν το ΚΚΕ δεν εκανε την δουλεια των μονοπωλιων - που κατηγορει συνεχως και μεγαλοφωνως – ο «ηγεμων» θα ειχε προ πολλου φροντισει για την απαγορευση του. Την δουλεια του παντως, του ηγεμονα, την κανει τελεια, οι δυναμες κρουσεως που διαθετει, η ΚΝΕ και το ΠΑΜΕ των συνδικατων, δεν ειναι καθολου ευκαταφρονητες. Τρελλοι ειναι λοιπον να το απαγορευσουν;

Την δουλεια του ηγεμονα κανει και το αλλο αριστεριζων κομμα, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. «Καλύτερα ακυβερνησία, παρά κυβέρνηση που δημιουργεί τη γενιά των 700 ευρώ και κάνει τους φτωχούς φτωχότερους και τους πλούσιους πλουσιότερους», ειναι μια απο τις πολλες εξυπναδες που εκστομιζει ο κυριος Τσιπρας, αρχηγος του κομματος αυτου. Που δεν αντεληφθη, οτι τετοιες σαχλαμπουχλες ουτε στην βρεφικη ηληκια των κομματων που εχει το κομμα του για προτυπο στην δυτικη Ευρωπη, δεν ακουγονταν. Ουτε εμαθε ακομη, οτι οι ηγετες τους στην Γερμανια και την Γαλλια, Joseph (Joschka) Fischer και Daniel Cohn-Bendit, δεν ηταν και τοσο εναντια στο κρατος, οπως πιστευουν οι οπαδοι του, αλλα εκαναν την δουλεια των δυτικων μυστικων υπηρεσιων σαν agent provocateur η/και πληροφοριοδοτες (9). Τα σημερινα τερτιπια του Τσιπρα, που θυμιζουν την Spassgesellschaft και το Spielen statt Denken των πρασινων στην Γερμανια του 80 και του 90, ειναι παιδιαρισματα, ωφελουν μονο τον ηγεμονα και αποβαινουν προς μεγαλην ζημιαν της χωρας μας (10).

Τα ΜΜΕ

Ξεπερνω τον ρολο που παιζουν στον τοπο μας τα παρακλαδια των διεθνων ΜΚΟ και το Ιντερνετ με τους χιλιαδες Bloggers και τα αντιεξουσιαστικα και αντεθνικα Websites τους, παραπεμποντας σε προηγουμενες μελετες μου για τις δρασεις τους, που δημοσιευθηκαν στο berlin-athen.eu. Σημερα θα αναφερθω, εν συντομια, στα ελληνικα ΜΜΕ (12).

Πιανοντας στα χερια σου μια απο τις μεγαλες καθημερινες εφημεριδες, εχεις την εντυπωση, οτι προκειται για ενα δοχειο γεματο με σκατα (σκανδαλα, ψευδη, ρουφιανιες κ.α.), τα οποια συντακτες και δημοσιογραφοι ανακατωνουν καθημερινα με μια τεραστια κουταλα που τους δωσαν στο χερι, για να βρωμανε οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο. Και οταν η βρωμα που αναδυει ενα σκανδαλο, μια συκοφαντια η μια ψευδολογια εξατμισθει, καταπιανονται με το επομενο και ουτω κα’ εξης. 

Η βορβορωδης αυτη κατασταση εχει ξεπερασει πλεον καθε οριο ανοχης, τετοιες εφημεριδες μονο με γαντια μπορεις να πιασεις στο χερι σου. Και για να παρακολουθησεις ενα τηλεοπτικο προγραμμα πρεπει να βαλεις παρωπιδες και να βουλωσεις τ’ αυτια σου, σαν τον Οδυσεα. Οι λεγομενοι δημοσιογραφοι και οι ιδιοκτητες των μεσων αυτων φαινεται να εινε προθυμοι για τα τριακοντα αργυρια που παιρνουν να πουλησουν ακομη και τη μανα τους, η μονη εξειδικευση που εχουν, ειναι η υποκρισια, το ψευδος και η συκοφαντια. Πολλοι μαλιστα το παιζουν και αριστεροι, „συντροφια“, οπως εγραφε ενας αναγνωστης στην εφημεριδα Μακεδονια της Θεσσαλονικης, «που θα κάνουν με τα καμώματα τους τον Μάρξ να ξυρίσει τα γένια του και τον Λένιν να βγάλει μαλλιά!».

Ειναι ομως αυτοι που "δουλευουν" και εχουν για καποιους λογους γινει δημοφιλεις, οπως καποιος Θεμος, που για τις υπηρεσιες του (προς ποιον ειχε στον λογαριασμο του 5 εκατομμυρια Ευρω (απο που. Με τετοια ΜΜΕ δεν ειναι καθολου παραξενο, που ο ελληνας πολιτης βρισκεται σε τελεια συγχιση και οτι η πολιτικη και κοινωνικη ζωη της χωρας εχει αποσταθεροποιθει τελειως.

Σαν αντιπροσωπευτικους μαργαριτες του ειδους θα ξεχωρζα την „Ελευθεροτυπια“, „Τα Νεα“, «Το Βημα» και τον «Ελευθερο Τυπο», που εκπληρουν ολους τους ορους του τηλεκατευθυνομενου τυπου που διαπιστωσε ο Fred Landis στην Λατινικη Αμερικη (ενα παραδειγμα εινε οι αλλαγες που σχεδιαζονται στον «Ελευθερο Τυπο» με «τα «πολιτικα που θα μεταφερθουν απο τις τελευταιες σελιδες μπροστα!», τα ρεπορταζ που θα δοθει κατευθυνση να εχουν νευρο και τις πολλες σελιδες που αρχισε να αφιερωνει στον Γιωργακη» (Ελευθερος Τυπος της 14.09.0. Τα εντυπα αυτα δεν εχουν σκοπο την πληροφορηση, αλλα την παραπληροφορηση του Ελληνα, ακριβως διοτι δημοσιευουν μερικες φορες και καποια αρθρα της προκοπης. Οι υπηρεσιες που προσφερουν ειναι πολυτιμες, οχι ομως για την Ελλαδα, αλλα για τον ηγεμονα, που τα χρησιμοποιει για να περναει την απο μεσα τους την πολιτικη του βουληση. Αν, οπως φαινεται, θα βγαλουν τελικα τον «βασιληα» Καραμανλη σαχ ματ, θα ειναι αυτο πραγματικα καλο για την Ελλαδα; Η ερωτηση φαινεται να μην τους απασχολει καθολου.

Στο ιδιο μηκος κυματος και η κρατικη ΝΕΤ, αντρο της Πασοκοκρατιας, των «αριστερων» και των ξενων μυστικων υπηρεσιων, που κατηντησε προσωπικος τηλεοπτικος σταθμος του Γιωργακη. Η τακτικη των ισων αποστασεων αναμεσα στα πολιτικα κομματα που ακολουθει η ΝΕΤ ειναι φαρσα. Παραδειγμα: Οταν στις ειδησεις γινεται αναφορα σε καποιο κυβερνητικο μετρο, σε σχεδιο νομου η στην ανακοινωση καποιου υπουργου, η κυρια Χουκλη, με το υφος ιεροεξεταστη που παιρνει σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις, παρουσιαζει πριν απο την αναφορα, καποιον αντιπροσωπο της αντιπολιτευσεως, εναν συνδικαλιστη η καποιον οργισμενο τραμπουκο, που αρχιξει να κατηγορει την κυβερνηση, οτι χτυπαει με το μετρο, που ακομη δεν μαθαμε, τους χαμηλομισθους και την φτωχολογια, οτι ειναι η καταστροφη για τα φτωχα στρωματα της κοινωνιας, για την νεολαια των 700 Ευρω η για καποιο συνδικατο. Την εχω δει επισης να μιλαει, με το ιδιο υπεροπτικο υφος, και με τον υπουργο οικονομιας, κατηγορωντας τον για τις αδικιες που γινονται στους φτωχους απο τα μετρα που παιρνει, σαν ναταν του υπουργειου κοινωνικης προνοιας, κι’ εκεινος, με φουκαριαρικο υφος, να προσπαθει να δικαιολογηθει.

Με τετοια (παρα)πληροφορηση δεν ειναι παραξενο, οτι ο διαμορφωθεις πολιτικος οριζοντας του Ελληνα περιοριζεται στα συμβαινοντα μονο στην Ελλαδα και ιδικοτερα σε μια διαμετρο 2-3 χιλιομετρων γυρω απο το Συνταγμα και το Κοινοβουλιο και ειναι τελειως αποσυνδεδεμενος απο οσα συμβαινουν διεθνως. Τα προβληματα που αντιμετωπιζει σημερα η Ελλαδα λογω της διενεξεως ΗΠΑ-Ρωσιας στο θεμα του αγωγου πετρελαιου δεν θεματοποιουνται σχεδον καθολου.

Τι δεν εκανε και τι θα πρεπει να κανει παραυτα ο Καραμανλης

„Εξωθεσμικοί παράγοντες, επιχειρηματικοί κύκλοι, πολιτικοί, παράγοντες του Δημοσίου, μυστικές υπηρεσίες, απόπειρες αυτοκτονίας, DVD, δημοσιογράφοι και δημοσιογραφίσκοι, υποψήφιοι πρόεδροι κομμάτων, ρεύματα και τάσεις στο εσωτερικό των κομμάτων, εκδότες και εκδότριες, αναλυτές ξένου παράγοντα επιχειρούν να προκαλέσουν αναταράξεις, ρήξεις και αντιδράσεις στο πολιτικό σύστημα και να στήσουν ένα νέο, προσαρμοσμένο στα μέτρα τους. Υποταγμένο πλήρως“, εγραφε το Παρον στις 13.01.2008. Ποιο και γιατι ομως;

Για να καταλαβουμε τα αιτια της σημερινης ανωμαλιας θα πρεπει να θεσουμε πρωτα την ερωτηση: Qui bono? Σε ποιον συμφερει αυτη η κατασταση; Συμφερει την Ελλαδα, για την οποια ισχυριζεται οτι μαχεται ο Γιωργακης και οι αλλοι φασαριατζηδες; Ασφαλως οχι, το δημιουργηθεν κλιμα ειναι ανθυγειινο για ολους. Τοτε ποιον συμφερει; Η απαντηση ειναι: Μονο ο ηγεμων εχει συμφερον να συντηρει την σημερινη κατασταση και να την οξυνει περισσοτερο, μεχρι πτωσεως του «αντιπαλου».Και γιατι; Διοτι η συμφωνια του Καραμανλη με την Ρωσια για την μεταφορα ασιατικου πετρελαιου στην Μεσογειο διασταυρωνει τα σχεδια του, που ειναι ο τελειος αποκλεισμος της Ρωσιας απο καθε δυνατοτητα εξοδου του πετρελαιου τους στην Δυση. Ο ηγεμων ειναι καθετα αντιθετος και αποφασισε, οπως φαινεται να την ματαιωσει.

Απεναντι σ’ αυτη την κατασταση οι δυνατοτητες του Καραμανλη να αντιταξει καποια αντισταση ειναι ελαχιστες. Μοιαζει μ’ εναν μοναχικο μονομαχο στο Κολοσσαιο, οπου οι «Ρωμαιοι» ανοιξαν τα κλουβια με τα λιονταρια, τις τιγρεις και τις υαινες για να τον κατασπαραξουν. Χωρις ουσιαστικη βοηθεια απο πολιτικες, οικονομικες και κοινωνικες δομες στην Ελλαδα, που συντασομενες θα προβαλλαν μια καποια αντισταση στα σχεδια του ηγεμονα. Τα μελη της κυβερνησεως αντι να μεινουν ο βραχος στην τρικυμια των κατηγοριων που καθημερινα τους προσαπτονται απο την συγχορδια της αντιπολιτευσης και των ΜΜΕ, αρχισαν να μαλλωνουν μεταξυ τους για το τι δεει γενεσθαι. Τα πολιτικα κομματα στην Ελλαδα ειναι ευκαιριακες συναξεις προσωπων, που το μονο που τους συνδεει μεταξυ τους ειναι η προοπτικη της «κονομας». Η ελληνικη οικονομια ελεγχεται απο ξενα κεφαλαια, ο μονος ελληνας εργοδοτης εξακολουθει να παραμενει το κρατος, εργοδοτικες οργανωσεις που να αντιπροσωπευουν ελληνικα συμφεροντα δεν υπαρχουν, κοινωνικες οργανωσεις που να υποστηριζουν την Ελλαδα στιγματιζονται σαν δεξιες και αντιδραστικες. 

Ιδου ενας τελειως προχειρος καταλογος των οσων θα μπορουσαν να γινουν (και των οσων δυστυχως δεν εγιναν):

* Απεναντι στις βρισιες, τις ιταμες κατηγοριες και τα ψευδη της αντιπολιτευσης και των ΜΜΕ η κυβερνηση (η ο Καραμανλης) δεν αντεταξε καμμια αποτελεσματικη αμυνα ουτε και μπηκε στην ανεπιθεση. Το «δεν θα τους ακολουθησουμε στον κατηφορο που πηραν», που ακουγεται καθε λιγο και λιγακι, μενει μια φραση λογου, οσο δεν συνοδευεται απο μιαν εξυπνη ατακα στην κοιλια του αντιπαλου. 
* Δεν εγινε καμμια προσπαθεια απο την κυβερνηση να «ξεβρακωθουνι» οι ιταμοι συκοφαντες και να φανει στον κοσμο το «μεγεθος» της γυμνιας των "χαρισματων" που λενε οτι διαθετουν για να κυβερνησουν τον τοπο
* Δεν εγινε το παραμικρο για την αναδιοργανωση της κρατικης ΕΡΤ με σκοπο την προβολη του κυβερνητικου εργου. Αντ’ αυτου την αφηνουν να αλωνιζεται απο τα τρωκτικα των Πασοκων, διαφορους «αριστερους» δημοσιογραφους και ακομη περισσοτερους πρακτορες ξενων μυστικων υπηρεσιων, που καταρτιζουν κατα το δοκουν τα προγραμματα της, σκετη προπαγανδα και παραπληροφορηση, παρωδια ειδησεων. Ειναι απαραδεκτο να βλεπουμε συνεχως τον Γιωργακη με χαμογελα και shake hands να μιλαει για τις πορειες του στο λαο και για την συμμεροχικη Δημοκρατια η τις συνεχεις κινητοποιησεις καποιων εργατοπατερων που ζητουν λεφτα και κατηγορουν για του ψυλλου πηδημα την κυβερνηση. Και να διαβαζουμε, οτι ο Σεραφειμ Φυντανιδης της «Ελευθεροτυπιας», που με λυσσα καταπολεμα και κατασυκοφαντει την κυβερνηση, θα κανει στην ΕΡΤ εκπομπη.
* Δεν μεριμνησε για την πληρωμη των τηλεφωνικων λογαριασμων και των οφειλων των μεγαλων ΜΜΕ προς το ΙΚΑ ουτε σταματησε την σκανδαλωδη επιχορηγηση τους απο την κρατικη διαφημιση (γι’ αυτο κι’ εκεινα, απο ευγνομωσυνη, ενετειναν τις καθημερινες συκοφαντιες, τις βρισιες και τα ψευδη τους εναντιον της)
* Δεν εβαλε καποια ταξη στις καθημερινες και για ψυλλου πηδημα κινητοποιησεις καποιων θιγομενων – και ποιος στην Ελλαδα δεν ειναι θιγομενος – συνδικαλιστων η εξαλλων φοιτητων, ουτε φροντισε, ωστε τετοιοι τραμπουκοι να μην σπανε σε καμμια περιπτωση τον κλοιο της αστυνομιας και να μπαινουν αλλαλαζοντες σε υπουργεια και αλλους κρατικους οργανισμους
* Δεν τραβαει τ’ αυτια καποιων πρυτανεων, που επιτρεπουν την ασυδοσια και την καταστροφη της δημοσιας περιουσιας στα εκπαιδευτικα ιδρυματα, κρυβομενοι πισω απο καποιο κενο λογικης και σημασιας ασυλο.

Στην «Καθημερινη» της 14.09.08 ο Xρηστος Γιανναρας ονειρευεται εναν ελληνα Πουτιν: «Τον ονειρικό έλληνα Πούτιν να τον φανταστούμε –στο παραμύθι που ζεσταίνει την καρδιά, σαν ενδορφίνες στο ψυχορράγημα– να ξεκινάει και αυτός αγώνα με τη Λερναία πολυκέφαλη Μαφία, των τυράννων και βασανιστών μας: Τα μαφιόζικα τάχα και κόμματα πολιτικά, την αρχέκακη λοιμική. Μαζί και τις μαφίες των συνδικαλιστών του δημόσιου τομέα. Να στέλνει ο ονειρικός έλληνας Πούτιν στη φυλακή ή έξω από τα σύνορα τους δικούς μας Χοντορκόφσκυ, κομματικούς ή συνδικαλιστές. Να ξαναστήνει από την αρχή θεσμούς, θωρακισμένα αδιάβλητους, κοινωνικού ελέγχου των κομμάτων και των συνδικάτων της δημοσιοϋπαλληλίας. Να αποκαταστήσει κράτος αυτόνομο και ακομμάτιστο, να καταλύσει οριστικά τη δικτατορία των εγκαθέτων».

Ποιος θα μπορουσε να ηταν αυτος ο ελληνας Πουτιν; Ο Ηρακλης, που καθαρισε τους σταυλους του Αυγεια, αν υπηρξε, δεν ζει πλεον. Ο Ιησους, που εδιωξε απο το ναο με το μαστιγιο τους εμπορους, γιατι τον καναν οικο εμποριου, πρωτα δεν ηταν Ελληνας και μετα υπαρχουν και εδω αμφιβολιες για το αν υπηρξε. Τοτε ποιος; Ο Αλεξης Παπαχελας στην Καθημερινη της 07.09.08 γραφει, οτι ο Κωστας Καραμανλης ειναι «ο μόνος που μπορεί να γυρίσει το παιχνίδι». Ας το ελπισουμε. Και ας τον υποστηριξουμε.

Υποσημειωσεις

(1) Βλεπε και το λινκ
http://www.humansecuritygateway.info/sh ... ordId=2725
και το Konfliktbarometer 

(2) Thomas Immanuel Steinberg: Georgien-Krieg: Pipeline-Schach. Der Kaukasus-Konflikt aus geopolitischer Sicht, στο λινκ http://principiis-obsta.blogspot.com/20 ... h-der.html

(3) Daniele Ganser: Nato's Secret Armies. Operation Gladio and Terrorism in Western Europe, London 2005. Του ιδιου: The dark side of the West, στην ιστοσελιδα της Eidgenössische Technische Hochschule Zürich, http://www.css.ethz.ch. Ας σημειωθει, οτι ο Daniele Ganser ασχολειται σημερα με το θεμα Peak Oil, ενα καυτο θεμα, που εχει αμεση σχεση με τα συμβαινοντα εν Ελλαδι

(4) Η κατηγορια της συνομωσιολογιας αφηνει τον Ganser αδιαφορο. «Χρειαζεται ακριβης μελετη», λεει. «Συνομωσιες δεν ειναι τιποτε το καινουργιο, η τρομοκρατια ηταν στην ιστορια παντα ενα ιδανικο μεσο για την χειραγωγηση (Manipulation) της κοινης γνωμης. Σκοπος της στρατηγικης εντασεως (στην περιπτωση του 9/11) δεν ηταν τα λιγα θυματα της επιθεσεως, αλλα τα εκατομμυρια εκεινων που επεζησαν μεν, τρομοκρατηθηκαν ομως και εγιναν θυματα της χειραγωγησεως (Manipulation) 

(5) Βλεπε και Soll eine Operation unter falscher Flagge den Iran Krieg auslösen? Pulitzer Preisträger Seymour Hersh enthüllt Pläne der US-Regierung στο λινκ

http://www.linkezeitung.de/cms/index.ph ... Itemid=249

(6) Ο Günter Wallraff ηταν κατα το περιοδικο «Focus» στην περιοδο 1968-1971 συνεργατης της Stasi, Hauptabteilung Aufklärung, με το ονομα Wagner. Βλεπε και Der Tagesspiegel της 24.05.1998. Συμφωνα με τα υπαρχοντα στοιχεια, τοπαζε ομως διπλοπενια, οντας συγχρονως και στην υπηρεσια δυτικων υπηρεσιων κατασκοπειας 

(7) «Verschwörungstheoretiker vermuten dass das Konzept des "teilen und herrschen" soweit angewendet wird dass von den Machthabenden des Staates, den Geheimdiensten selbst Terroranschläge gegen eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe, z.B. "Linke" durchgeführt werden um diese anschließend "Rechten" in die Schuhe zu schieben».
Daniel Pipes: Op Eds Now More Central in War than Bullets, New York 2006.

( Βλεπε και Rudolf Sponsel, Methoden der CIA unter der politischen Verantwortung der Präsidenten der USA, στο λινκ
http://www.sgipt.org/politpsy/usa/cia_m.ht.

Απο τον ιδιο επισης Die Präsidenten der USA als politisch Hauptverantwortliche und Hintermänner», στο λινκ http://www.sgipt.org/politpsy/usa/cia.h ... aatlich%20.
(9) Βλεπε και την εξομολογηση του κορυφαιου πολιτικου της γερμανικης SPD, του Egon Bahr, οτι ολοι ο Καγκελαριοι και πολλοι πολιτικοι στην Γερμανια διατηρουσαν στενες σχεσεις με την CIA. Der Tagesspiegel, 28.10.1996

(10) Διαβαζε και την αναλυση μου «Δουριοι Ιπποι στην συγχρονη Ελλαδα» στο λινκ

και την αλλη "Η Ελλαδα της παρδαλης επαναστασης" στο λινκ

(11) Συμφωνα με μια εκθεση του "Government Accountability Office" η κυβερνηση των ΗΠΑ εχει διαθεσει μονο για την περιοδο 2003 με 2005 1,62 δισεκατομμυρια δολλαρια για την χρηματοδοτιση 343 διαφημιστικων γραφειων, εταιριων PR, οργανισμων ΜΜΕ και 8 δημοσιογραφων που ανελαβαν την Promotion της πολιτικης και του Image των ΗΠΑ. Στο ποσο αυτο δεν περιλαμβανεται η χρηματοδοτηση μεσων για την προπαγανδα των ΗΠΑ στο εξωτερικο

(12) Η Ευρωπαικη Ενωση εχει δημιουργησει ενα ειδικο οργανο, το «Europäisches Instrument für Demokratie und Menschenrechte», για δρασεις στους τομεις της Πληροφορικης, της Δημοκρατιας και των ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων. Κεντρο βαρους ειναι αναφορες για παραβιασεις ανθρωπινων δικαιωματων των κρατων-μελων της ΕΕ, η αναφορα δε στα ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα να χρησιμοποιειται, οπως και απο τις ΗΠΑ, για την ανατροπη κυβερνησεων μη αρεστων στη Δυση. Για την περιοδο 2007 μεχρι 2013 το οργανο αυτο εχει στην διαθεση του 1,104 δισεκατομμυρια Ευρω, περιπου 160 εκατομμυρια το χρονο._ 


*Source :* 

http://www.berlin-athen.eu/index.php...ash=7a8e6e2219

----------


## papashark

> Another aspect...
> 
> http://www.berlin-athen.eu/index.php...ash=7a8e6e2219


Tώρα που είδα το "berlin" και θυμήθικα την Γερμανία, διάβαζα ότι η γνωστή κυρία Ρεπούση (που έγραψε για τον συνωστισμό των Ελλήνων στην Σμύρνη), έχει πάει και εργάζετε στην Γερμανία, από όπου γράφει λίβελους κατά της Ελλάδος...  ::

----------


## python

Μετά τη δολοφονία , στο Forum της indymedia. Σάββατο είχα τη φιρτή μου, είμουν σε μεξικάνικο όταν έμαθα τα επεισόδια.
Πέρασα απο το κέντρο και πέτυχα κάτι ντουλάπες με μηχανές μεγάλου κυβισμού, να κοιτάνε τους περαστικούς με νεύρα....
κατα τις 02.00 είχα μπεί στο INDYMEDIA, και είχα το 99,5, τη TV κλειστή. 
Αυτα απο το indymedia.

Επειγον! Σοβαρος τραυματισμος στη Μεσολογγιου (Εξαρχεια)

από ΟΡΑ ΜΗΔΕΝ 9:18μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
(Τροποποιήθηκε 4:36πμ, Σάββατο 13 Δεκεμβρίου 200 ::  
σοβαρος τραυματισμος νεου

Μολις ελαβα ενα τηλεφωνημα απο συντροφο,οπου μου ανεφερε οτι στη Μεσολλογιου εγινα καποιες συγκρουσεις κι ενα παιδι χτυπηθηκε απο πλαστικη σφαιρα μπατσου και ειναι παρα πολυ σοβαρα ,εφτασε ασθενοφορο και το πανε στον Ευαγγελισμο..Διασταυρωστε την πληροφορια εσεις που ειστε αθηνα


Προσθέστε περισσότερες πληροφορίες 

συζήτηση πάνω σε αυτό το αρθρο 
933048 
Κάποιοι που ήταν μπροστά δε μιλάνε για πλαστική σφαίρα αλλά για κανονική

από Tar 9:32μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
(Τροποποιήθηκε 9:47μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 200 ::  
(άρα το είδος σφαίρας είναι ανεπιβεβαίωτο) 

Πέρασε περιπολικό, έφαγε κράξιμο, ο μπάτσος την είδε εξουσία, η ένταση αυξήθηκε, και στη συνέχεια πυροβόλησε. Το παιδί που πυροβολήθηκε δεν ανέπνεε.


933049 
συγκρούσεις στα Εξαρχεια

από νικος 9:38μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
συγκρουσεις στην πλατεία με επιβεβαιωμένη την την κρίσημη κατάσταση του νεαρου συντρόφου . να μην αφεθεί η θηριωδια αναπαντητη .....οποιος μπορει να παει ευαγγελισμο δικηγορος η γιατρος .

933051 
τηλέφωνο με

από Σύντροφο 9:42μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Από τηλ. με σύντροφο, που μόλις έφτασε ανυποψίαστος μεσολογγίου.

Ανοιχτός ο πεζόδρομος, φωτιές τριγύρω, παρουσία ΜΑΤ περιφερειακά.



933058 
νέο τηλέφωνο με

από σύντροφο 9:52μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
ως πριν δευτερόλεπτα σποραδικές συγκρούσεις σε μεγάλη ζώνη από τα εξάρχεια με τους μπάτσους. Αρχικά "έτρωγαν αδιαμαρτύρητα" (κατά τη διατύπωση του συντρόφου...) το πετρίδι- πριν λίγο ξεκίνησαν τα δακρυγόνα.



Για το παιδί τώρα:

Η εικόνα που είχαν αυτόπτες δεν ήταν και τόσο "αισιόδοξη" για την καταστασή του. Ακούγονται αρκετά αρνητικά (πάντα για την κατάστασή του) αλλά κανένας από όσους τα λένε δεν είναι γιατρός, οπότε...



933063 
απο την πλατεια

από Τηλεφωνικα 9:59μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Ακουγεται οτι περνουσε περιπλικο απο κεντρικο της περιοχης δρομο με πολλα
γνωστα μαγαζια και εγινε ενας μικρο διαπληκτισμος 
μεταξυ του τραυματια που μαλλον ειναι ανηλικος με αστυνομικους του
οχηματος εκ των οποιων ενας εβγαλε οπλο και πυροβολησε εν ψυχρω.




933064 
Είναι νεκρός

από Tar 10:00μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008
(Τροποποιήθηκε 10:19μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 200 ::  
Μόλις ανακοινώθηκε από το νοσοκομείο και το ανθρωποκτονιών, μεταφέρεται για νεκροτομή, μάλλον πρόκειται για 15-16χρόνο, το όνομα του Αλέξανδρος Γρηγορόπουλος. 


933077 
Γεωργόπουλος Αλέξανδρος

από τον Ευαγγελισμό 10:12μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
'Εχει κι άλλο μικρό όνομα αλλά δεν το έπιασα μέσα στο χαμό.
Σίγουρο...


933088 
νεκρος σοσ

από νμ 10:17μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
κοσμος στο πολυτεχνειο, επεισοδεια στα εξαρχεια ,ανοιχτη η πατησιων ,το παιδι ειναι 16 χρονων κατεβειτε κατω ειναι επιβεβαιωμενο

933122 
το παδι λεγοταν

από ΟΡΑ ΜΗΔΕΝ 10:43μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Γρηγοροπουλος Ανδρεας Αλεξανδρος και οχι Γεωργοπουλος.


933140 
Η ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ

από Αντιφασίστας 10:48μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Μπάτσοι-Γουρούνια-Δολοφόνοι!!!

Η ΤΡΟΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ!!!Όλοι Εξάρχεια....Ζει-Ζει!!Ο Τεμπονέρας ζει.....


933144 
apo patision

από euri 10:51μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
mporeis na mpeis apo patision sto polytexneio. exei 200 atoma peripou


933153 
..

από ΤΟ 10:56μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΟΛΥΤΕΧΝΕΙΟ..?ΝΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ..

933154 
Έχει κόσμο στο Πολυτεχνείο

από Tar 10:58μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 



933167 
zwa

από gin 11:10μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
synexizoun na prokaloun autoi re!

se magazi sth me8wnhs yphrxe lektikh antipara8esh kai otan ta pragmata phgan na 3efygoun ena apo ta paidia fwna3e "ok, teleiwnei edw" kai o mpatsos fwna3e "ti teleiwse,ola twra arxizoun"!



933199 
OLOI

από STO 11:42μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
OLOI STO POLYTEXNEIO, TWRA!!! EISODOS APO PATHSIWN, KATAIBEITE OLOI KATW!

933202 
Οι μπάτσοι άνοιξαν τη πλατεία

από κόκκινο 11:46μμ, Σάββατο 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
όλοι στη συνέλευση Πολυτεχνείο


933229 
νεο

από g 0:10πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
τελευταιο νεο : ο μπατσος ομολογησε οτι πυροβολησε σε ευθεια βολη και οχι στο αερα οπως ειχε ισχυριστει στην αρχη!!! αυτο το ξεραμε κι απο την αρχη βεβαια,αλλα τωρα ειναι και επισημη ομολογια!!!

933391 
Πλατεία εξαρχίων καθαρά από ματάδες.

από Νικ@ς 1:43πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Γύρω γύρω από το πολυτεχνείο γίνονται μικροεπεισόδια και εχει αρκετό κόσμο έξω και μέσα στο πολυτεχνείο. Μπορεί να περάσει όποιος θέλει για να φτάσει στο πολυτεχνείο αλλά καλύτερα όχι πεζός. Παίζουν γενικότερα προκλήσεις και δακρυγόνα και πολλοί σύντροφοι είναι σκόρπιοι. Προσοχή γιατί παίζουν λήτες σε όλο το κέντρο. Μην έχουμε και άλλους "πανικόβλητους" μπάτσους να ρίχνουν σε παιδιά σήμερα. Ας οργανωθούμε λίγο.. Αντίο στον φίλο που τόσο νωρίς και άδοξα έφυγε και κουράγιο στους συγγενείς εύχομαι. Να πληρώσουν και όλοι οι ένοχοι και όχι μόνο ο μπάτσος δολοφόνος.


933449 
Που ομολογησε ο μπατσος?

από αερας 2:19πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
τα μμε και το υπουργειο ειπαν οτι προκειται για εξοστραγκιση σφαιρας?g που το ακουσες αυτο?ΠΟυ ομολογησε ο μπατσος?

933456 
paraitisi.?

από orestis 2:21πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
τηλέφωνο: 0034663570747, e-mail: [email protected] 
Παυλόπουλος και Χηνοφώτης υπέβαλαν παραίτηση. ο Καραμανλής δεν τις έκανε δεκτές.

933457 
/////////

από //////////// 2:22πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
o mpatsos sinelifthei

stin anakrisi apo treis eisageleis telika omologise oti pirovolise eythivola aytos

plirofories apo kathestotika mme


933472 
.

από cabaret_baudelaire 2:34πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3087464093/

Πατησίων, κοντά στη Στουρνάρη. Δεν κατάφερα να πλησιάσω κι άλλο, λόγω δακρυγόνων.



933479 
συγκεντρωση πορεία αύριο

από ΧΓ 2:41πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Συγκέντρωση στο Μουσείο 1μμ Κυριακή
Πορεία διαδήλωση στη ΓΑΔΑ !!Ολοι εκεί!!


933521 
Πολυτεχνείο

από Λάμδα 3:06πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Στο Πολυτεχνείο υπάρχουν αρκετοί σύντροφοι μέσα.
Γύρω, έξω υπάρχουν "γουρούνια" με στολή και χωρίς,

Είσοδος από Τοσίτσα ελεύθερη, με προσοχή, λήτες στη 
στάση Πατησίων και Τοσίτσα...


933594 
Μπουρλώτο στις τράπεζες

από περαστικός 3:39πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
πριν 1 ώρα περίπου έριξαν μολώτοφ στις τράπεζες Πειραιώς και Γενική στο τέρμα της Πατησίων. Επίσης πολλά οδοφράγματα από κάδους σκουπιδιών.

933623 
Ενημερωστε

από ... 3:49πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Οτι ξερετε ενημερωστε

933640 
Ησυχάζουν σιγά σιγά τα πράγματα.

από Νικ@ς 3:58πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Έχει χαλαρώσει η κατάσταση αλλά ακόμα παίζει κόσμος σκόρπιος γύρω από τη νομική αλλά παίζουν και μπάτσοι. Δεν έχω πληροφορίες για το πολυτεχνείο. Όποιος ξέρει να γράψει παρακαλώ.


933653 
1000 atoma

από ... 4:04πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
akougete sto radio,mesa sto politexneio kai sporadika varane tous astunomikous.Paradeigmatikes oi timories lene stoys astynomikous.

933686 
Ακούραστος ο κόσμος.

από Νικ@ς 4:35πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Ξαναβγήκε ο κόσμος έξω απο τη νομική και χτυπούν τα γουρούνια. Οι μπάτσοι είναι στην Ιπποκράτους. Γερά παιδιά. 


933698 
ΠΟΥ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕ?

από ΚΟΣΜΟς 4:43πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
ΠΟΥ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΕ ΟΣΟΙ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΤΕ ΠΡΙΝ.ΣΤΗΝ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΩΣΗ Η ΑΣΤΥΝΟΜΙΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΠΥΡΟΒΟΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ 2 ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ.ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΤΗΝ ΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΓΗ.

933704 
ακουστικε

από στα 4:49πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
δελτια ειδησεων των 12
μεγκα σιγουρα
σαν πληροφορηση του σομπολου απο τα εσωτερικα της γαδα


933710 
Μέσα στη Νομική ξανά ο κόσμος

από γιατί 4:56πμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
τους έχουν πνήξει στα δακρυγόνα. Υπαρχει λίγος κόσμος έξω. Να φύγουν τα γουρούνια!


934399 
oloi sto parartima

από patra 6:04μμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
elate oloi sto parartima osoi eiste patra re,mi spate exoun silavei 5 atoma


934610 
katastasi sta 6rxeia kai sto polytexneio

από rage1414 8:37μμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
paidia as enhmerwsei kapoios pou vrisketai stin perioxi
apospasthkame to apogeyma kai theloume na katevoume na entaxthoume me tous allous sto polytexneio
den exoume eikona tis katastasis stin gyrw perioxi, poioi dromoi einai prospelasimoi kai ti paizei

tipota den teleiwnei shmera
tipota den teleiwnei edw


934695 
τι γινεται τωρα?

από κατριν 9:42μμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
παιδια, αυριο τι κανουμε? ειχα παει κατω, αλλα γυρισα και δεν μ' αφηνουν οι γονεις μου να ξαναβγω και δεν μπορω να ενημερωθω απο καπου. αυριο που θα μπορεσω να τους ξεφυγω, τι κάνουμε?

934751 
oxi sigoures plirofories

από p 10:23μμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
aurio 4 polutexneio,suzitisi
aurio 6 propulaia poreia aristerwn
isws exei kanonistei poreia xwrou sugekrimena pali stis 6
opoios mporei as epivevaiwsei



934826 
sxoliki poria

από Xray 11:49μμ, Κυριακή 7 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
theloume na organosoume mia poria mesa sti bdomada
mono sxolia omos...pios mpori na me boithisi?
isixi poria xoris episodia
miliste sta sxolia sas ke kante post edo
DEN PREPI NA TO AFISOUME NA PERASI ETSI!!!
DEN INE APLOS ALI MIA ZOI POU XATHIKE!
INE I GAMIMENI I EKSOUSIA POU NOMIZI OTI MPORI NA KANI OTI THELI TON PIROBOLISE KATEFTHIAN...FONOS EN PSIXRO RE GAMOTO APO TON MPATSO!! ELEOS!!
AS KANOUME KATI..MONO EMIS MPOROUME..!!!


934973 
patra

από t 1:23πμ, Δευτέρα 8 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
ρε παιδια για πατρα ξερει κανεις τπτ για αvριο? θα γινει καμια πορεια πχ?απο την κνε μου ειπαν μονο εχουν οργανωσει δικια τους πορεια με το καππα καππα.. μηπως να οργανωθουμε οι υπολοιποι εκτος κομματων??

934995 
Πάτρα

από γργ 1:39πμ, Δευτέρα 8 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
Ελευθεροι οι 5 συλληφθεντες στην Πατρα.Αυριο εχει αποφασιστει συναντηση στις 10 στο παραρτημα και 11 στα δικαστηρια


935070 
patra2

από issi85 2:30πμ, Δευτέρα 8 Δεκεμβρίου 2008 
den ksero gia patra ti tha gini makari kati na ginotan mia poreia sosti.
kratate mas enimerous



Για να μή λένε πως είναι όλα στημένα....... Μόνο ο Φασισμός δεν είναι στημένος : η κυβέρνηση/αστυνομία/εφοπλιστές/μαφιόζοι/εκκλησία

----------


## freenet

> Ποια είναι τα κριτήρια διαχωρισμού της "πολιτικής" από την "ποινική" βία;
> 
> Στην περίπτωση της 17Ν, θεωρώ υποκριτική την όποια επίκληση ιδεολογικών λόγων για τη νομιμοποίηση δολοφονικού ταξικού μίσους και της φυσικής εξόντωσης μελών της "υψηλής κοινωνίας", ειδικά αν λάβω υπόψη τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία μέλους της στους Λειψούς.


Για να χαρακτηρίσει κανείς τη βία ως πολιτική, κατά τη γνώμη μου, υπάρχουν 3 σημεία που τη διαφοροποιοούν από την ποινική βία.
Το πρώτο σημείο είναι οι στόχοι που υπηρετούνται από την άσκηση της βίας.Αυτοί προκύπτουν από τις προκηρύξεις, τα ψηφίσματα και τις αποφάσεις συνελεύσεων.Επιπλέον οι στόχοι των επιθέσεων που γίνονται στα πλαίσια της δράσης ή της κοινωνικής εξέγερσης φανερώνουν τους στόχους της πολιτικής αντιβίας.Αυτοί οι στόχοι για τη 17Ν ήταν μέλη της πολιτικής και οικονομικής ελιτ και στόχοι συμβολικοί, που είχαν ένα συμβολισμό που αναδείκνυε την οικονομική και πολιτική εξουσία και κυριαρχία. Τους ίδιους συμβολικούς στόχους χτυπάει και η κοινωνική εξέγερση που μαίνεται αυτές τις μέρες.
Το δεύτερο σημείο αφορά την ιστορία και το ιστορικό πλαίσιο γενικά που γεννούνε κοινωνικές εξεγέρσεις και οργανώσεις όπως η 17Ν. Ειδικά για τη 17Ν και τον ΕΛΑ το ιστορικό πλαίσιο που καθορίζει την λειτουργία και τους στόχους τους είναι ο Μαης του 68 και η χούντα.Ο Μάης του 68 αποτέλεσε το έναυσμα για την αντισυστημική αριστερά, την αριστερά εκείνη που αμφισβήτησε τόσο τον καπιταλισμό όσο και τον υπαρκτό σοσιαλισμό. Μπορεί άμεσα ο Μάης του 68 να μην είχε αντυπωσιακά αποτελέσματα (μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο Ντεγκωλ εκλεχτηκε πανηγυρικά μετά το Μάη υποσχόμενος τάξη και ηθική) ωστόσο κανείς σήμερα δεν αρνείται την πολιτική σημασία του γιατί οδήγησε σε μια σειρά κινημάτων (φεμινιστικό, οικολογικό ,κα) αλλά και μια σειρά επαναστατικών οργανώσεων με σημαντικότερες τις RAF, ερυθρές ταξιαρχίες, 17Ν.
Ειδικά για την χούντα στην ελληνική πραγματικότητα υπάρχει κι ένας ακόμα διαχωρισμός πολιτικής αντίληψης που οδήγησε στην εμφάνιση της αντισυστημικής βίας. Αυτός ο διαχωρισμός έγκειται στην προσέγγιση του τι αποτέλεσε η χούντα. Το σταλινικό κομμάτι (ρεφορμιστική αριστερά) (σημερινό κκε,συριζα) ακολούθησε την πορεία της καλυτέρευσης των όρων μέσω του κοινοβουλευτικού συστήματος, επέλεξε την περιορισμένη άσκηση βίας με προσδοκία την πτώση της χούντας, ιστορικά αντιτάχθηκε στην κοινωνική εξέγερση του πολυτεχνείου (300 προβοκάτορες φώναζε η πανσπουδαστική νο. 8 ) αλλά μπροστά στην αποδοχή της από τα λαϊκά στρώματα την αποδέχτηκε ως σχηματισμός (ενώ είναι γεγονός ότι μέλη του συμμετείχαν στην εξέγερση). 
Η άλλη "πτέρυγα" της αντιστυστημικής αριστεράς, γνωστή ως επαναστατική,ριζοσπαστικη αντιμετώπίσε τη χούντα ως κρίση του συστήματος και θεώρησε ότι η δράση της έπρεπε να συνεχιστεί και μετά την πτώση της με το φόβο της επανάκαμψης της χούντας και της πιο μαχητικής διεκδίκησης των αιτημάτων για πιο αμεση και περιεκτική δημοκρατία και όχι επιστροφή στον κοινοβουλευτισμό που άλλωστε με την κρίση του επέφερε τη χούντα. Κομμάτι αυτής της αντισυστημικής αριστεράς είναι και οι οργανώσεις της επαναστατικής αριστεράς που επέλεξαν την πολιτική βία. Ας μην ξεχνάμε άλλωστε ότι η βία από τη μεριά του κράτους και η αντιβία από τη μεριά του κινήματος συνεχίστηκε και μετά την πτώση της χούντας και ειδικά στις διαδηλώσεις του 1975-1976 με αποκορύφωμα της κρατικής βίας, της λεγόμενης συστημικής βίας, την δολοφονία των διαδηλωτών Κουμή και Κανελλοπούλου.
Το τρίτο σημείο είναι τα κίνητρα της άσκησης βίας που χαρακτήρισαν τη δράση τέτοιων οργανώσεων. Τα κίνητρα διακηρυγμένα τόσο στις προκηρύξεις τους όσο και στην αποτύπωση της δράσης τους με την επιλογή στόχων αναδεικνεύει ότι η συστημική βία που ΕΝΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ στο σημερινό δημοκρατικό καθεστώς (με τον όρο συστημική βία αναφέρομαι όχι μόνο στη γενικευμένη κρατική καταστολή αλλά και σε επιμέρους όψεις της βίας αυτής όπως η ανεργία, η φτώχεια, οι απολυσεις, κτλ) και φτάνει μέχρι την κρατική τρομοκρατία ( την ακραία εκδοχή της συστημικής βίας που ασκεί το κράτος) δημιουργούν τις συνθήκες για την έκφραση της αντισυστημικής βίας.Τέτοια είναι και η κοινωνική εξέγερση που βιώνουμε στις μέρες μας.

Αν αγνοεί κανείς τα παραπάνω τότε εύκολα φτάνει στα απλοϊκά από άποψη προσέγγισης και βάθους επιχειρήματα του στυλ " δολοφονικού ταξικού μίσους και της φυσικής εξόντωσης μελών της "υψηλής κοινωνίας", ειδικά αν λάβω υπόψη τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία μέλους της στους Λειψούς". 
Και μια ακόμα αλήθεια, το μεγαλύτερο σε αξία περιουσιακό στοιχείο που βρέθηκε στους καταδικασμένους για τη 17Ν σύμφωνα με όσα γνωρίζω και ενημέρωση που έχω από τη δίκη είναι τα σπίτια τους που κατοικούσαν (ακόμα περιμένω να δω αυτό που λένε για αμύθητα ποσά και πλούτη)...

----------


## Ygk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ygk
> 
> Another aspect...
> 
> http://www.berlin-athen.eu/index.php...ash=7a8e6e2219
> 
> 
> Tώρα που είδα το "berlin" και θυμήθικα την Γερμανία, διάβαζα ότι η γνωστή κυρία Ρεπούση (που έγραψε για τον συνωστισμό των Ελλήνων στην Σμύρνη), έχει πάει και εργάζετε στην Γερμανία, από όπου γράφει λίβελους κατά της Ελλάδος...


Τι σκοπούς εξυπηρετεί ο καθένας δεν είμαστε σε θέση να ξέρουμε...
Διαβάζουμε, ενημερωνόμαστε καί......... ότι μας φωτίσει ο Θεός..
Ειναι εγκληματικός ο παρωπιδισμός καί το τσουβάλιασμα...
Υπάρχουν καί αυτοί οι Δημοσιγράφοι, όπως καί αυτοί οι Αστυνομικοί, όπως καί οι κακοί καί επικίνδυνοι οδηγοί, όπως....... ατελείωτη η λίστα..

Φιλικά

----------


## thalexan

> Αν αγνοεί κανείς τα παραπάνω τότε εύκολα φτάνει στα απλοϊκά από άποψη προσέγγισης και βάθους επιχειρήματα του στυλ " δολοφονικού ταξικού μίσους και της φυσικής εξόντωσης μελών της "υψηλής κοινωνίας", ειδικά αν λάβω υπόψη τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία μέλους της στους Λειψούς". 
> Και μια ακόμα αλήθεια, το μεγαλύτερο σε αξία περιουσιακό στοιχείο που βρέθηκε στους καταδικασμένους για τη 17Ν σύμφωνα με όσα γνωρίζω και ενημέρωση που έχω από τη δίκη είναι τα σπίτια τους που κατοικούσαν (ακόμα περιμένω να δω αυτό που λένε για αμύθητα ποσά και πλούτη)...



Όσο απλοϊκά κι αν φαίνονται τα επιχειρήματά μου, είναι αυτά που θα μπορούσα να υποστηρίξω και να προβάλω, εάν σε μία συζήτηση βρισκόμουν ενώπιον των συγγενών θυμάτων τρομοκρατικών επιθέσεων και παραπλεύρων απωλειών.

Αν σε ορισμένους κύκλους, η άσκηση βίας έχει γίνει αποδεκτή ως μέσο ιδεολογικής αντιπαράθεσης, αμφιβάλλω ότι θα μπορέσω να τους μεταπείσω με το διάλογο. Έχουν γίνει ίδιοι με τους αντιπάλους τους.

Μετά τον 10ο, τον 20ό ή τον 100ό αστυνομικό-"λαμπάδα", ας έρθουν και ας μας πουν πόσο δικαιωμένοι θα αισθάνονται κι αυτοί και οι αγώνες τους.


http://www.in.gr/NEWS/article.asp?lngEntityID=409112

----------


## nvak

Το σενάριο που θέλει όλα να γίνονται για να χτυπηθεί ο Καραμανλής λόγω των αγωγών είναι γνωστό και παλιό. 
Η άκρατη συνομωσιολογία είναι επίσης παλιά και εξυπηρέτησε καταστάσεις ...

Μακάρι να υπήρχε αυτή η υποτιθέμενη οργάνωση και ο προγραμματισμός. 
Ο κόσμος μας δεν θα είχε εκπλήξεις. Ούτε κρίσεις ούτε πολέμους.
Δυστυχώς όμως όλα αποτελούν σχέδια επί χάρτου με μηδενική αξία. Το επιβεβαιώνει η σημερινή κρίση.

Την πραγματικότητα την διαμορφώνουμε μόνοι μας κάθε μέρα. 

Η αστυνομία σήμερα δεν είναι η αστυνομία του 2004. Όσοι την ζούν απο μέσα το γνωρίζουν καλά. Κάποιοι φέρουν ευθύνη για αυτό.
Τα ομόλογα, το βατοπαίδιο, η siemens είναι υπαρκτά.
Υπαρκτή είναι και η στήριξη των ΜΜΕ στην κυβέρνηση για μεγάλο διάστημα.

Γεγονός είναι επίσης ότι την κρίση την μεταφέρουμε συστηματικά στούς νέους. Δεν θίγονται τα 2000-3000 ευρώ, αλλά τα 700.
Οι πρώτοι έχουν κεκτημένα και υποχρεώσεις, οι δεύτεροι είναι μικροί και έχουν χρόνο μπροστά τους.
Οι πρώτοι έχουν δύναμη, οι δεύτεροι είναι ανίσχυροι, μπορούν με λιγότερα και part time δουλειές.

----------


## freenet

> Όσο απλοϊκά κι αν φαίνονται τα επιχειρήματά μου, είναι αυτά που θα μπορούσα να υποστηρίξω και να προβάλω, εάν σε μία συζήτηση βρισκόμουν ενώπιον των συγγενών θυμάτων τρομοκρατικών επιθέσεων και παραπλεύρων απωλειών.
> 
> Αν σε ορισμένους κύκλους, η άσκηση βίας έχει γίνει αποδεκτή ως μέσο ιδεολογικής αντιπαράθεσης, αμφιβάλλω ότι θα μπορέσω να τους μεταπείσω με το διάλογο. Έχουν γίνει ίδιοι με τους αντιπάλους τους.
> 
> Μετά τον 10ο, τον 20ό ή τον 100ό αστυνομικό-"λαμπάδα", ας έρθουν και ας να μας πουν πόσο δικαιωμένοι θα αισθάνονται κι αυτοί και οι αγώνες τους.
> 
> 
> http://www.in.gr/NEWS/article.asp?lngEntityID=409112


ακόμα περιμένω την περίφημη λίστα με τους αστυνομικούς που έπεσαν την ώρα του καθήκοντος από βία που τους ασκήθηκε από διαδηλωτές...
Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με τα λεγόμενα σου τα οποία είναι τόσο γενικά που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν άνετα αν αλλάξει κανείς απλά το "συγγενών θυμάτων τρομοκρατικών επιθέσεων και παραπλεύρων απωλειών" με το "γονείς Αλέξανδρου" ή με το "γονείς Μιχάλη Καλτεζά" ή με το "συγγενείς Χριστόφορου Μαρίνου" και μπορώ να συνεχίσω απαριθμώντας γονείς συγγενείς και φίλους όλων των θυμάτων της κρατικής βίας.
Μετά τον 10ο, τον 20ό ή τον 100ό διαδηλωτή-νεκρό από εξοστρακισμένη σφαίρα ή απέιθαρχο πολίτη νεκρό με σφαίρα στο κεφάλι, ας έρθουν και ας να μας πουν πόσο ακόμα θα μας δουλεύουν με την ιδεολογική κατασκευή του "μεμονωμένου περιστατικού".
Πρέπει να κατανοήσεις ότι όταν μιλάμε για συστημική βία και τη συγκρίνουμε με την αντισυστημική βία τότε κάνουμε λάθος που καταλήγει σε συμψηφισμό (εξίσωση των δύο περιπτώσεων) και λάθος που ισοπεδώνει και κάνει σούπα τις καταβολές και το ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο που γεννά αυτες τις δύο διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις. Αν κανείς επιμένει στο γεγονός ότι ενδιαφερόμαστε μονάχα για το αποτέλεσμα της βίας τότε ας μην αναρωτιέται αργότερα γιατί έχουμε εκτενή και ΔΙΑΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ λίστα "μεμονωμένων περιστατικών" που πυροδοτεί εξεγέρσεις. Αυτός που κοιτάει το δάχτυλο ενώ ο ήλιος λαμποκοπάει μπροστά του, απλά επιμένει στα αφοριστικά συνθήματα που δεν εμβαθύνουν στο πρόβλημα της γέννησης της βίας και της απάντησης της από την κοινωνία.
Απλά ας καταδικάσουμε τη βία και ας ξανανοίξουμε αυτό το θέμα ύστερα από λίγο καιρό...Αυτό είναι μια λύση, η λύση "κάτω από το χαλί".

Μας δίνεις ενα λινκ από φήμες και διαρροές της ασφάλειας και της αστυνομίας για ύπαρξη κρυπτών με πολλά λεφτά. Αναρωτιέμαι από τότε που το διακίνησαν αυτό ως φήμη μέχρι σήμερα έχει βρεθεί κάτι ή απλά έμεινε κι αυτό ως φήμη και διαρροή της ασφάλειας προς τα παπαγαλάκια για να δημιουργήσουν κλίμα...Ακόμα και το πρόσφατο περιστατικό της δολοφονίας του Αλέξη η ασφάλεια το αντιμετώπισε τις πρώτες ώρες με φήμες για επίθεση στον μπάτσο με καταστροφή του περιπολικού του από μαινόμενους αναρχικούς και άλλα τέτοια τρελά...Ακόμα δεν έχετε βάλει μυαλό από την τακτική και τις διαρροές και προπαγάνδα της ασφάλειας?

----------


## thalexan

_"Το να θυμώνει κανείς είναι εύκολο. Tο να θυμώνει όμως τη σωστή στιγμή, με τον σωστό τρόπο, για το σωστό λόγο και με το σωστό πρόσωπο, αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο."_

Σε ό,τι αφορά το θυμό "για το σωστό λόγο" δεν τίθεται θέμα αμφισβήτησης. Θεωρώ όμως ότι το πολίτευμά μας, μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να θυμώσουμε με "το σωστό τρόπο", προς το "σωστό πρόσωπο" τη "σωστή στιγμή", όπως αυτά ορίζονται στα πλαίσια λειτουργίας του.

----------


## freenet

> _"Το να θυμώνει κανείς είναι εύκολο. Tο να θυμώνει όμως τη σωστή στιγμή, με τον σωστό τρόπο, για το σωστό λόγο και με το σωστό πρόσωπο, αυτό δεν είναι εύκολο."_
> 
> Σε ό,τι αφορά το θυμό "για το σωστό λόγο" δεν τίθεται θέμα αμφισβήτησης. Θεωρώ όμως ότι το πολίτευμά μας, μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα να θυμώσουμε με "το σωστό τρόπο", προς το "σωστό πρόσωπο" τη "σωστή στιγμή", όπως αυτά ορίζονται στα πλαίσια λειτουργίας του.


είναι εντυπωσιακό πώς τον Αριστοτέλη τον Ισοκράτη και όλους αυτούς που έγραψαν κείμενα σε ένα ιστορικό πλαίσιο σήμερα τους "τραβάμε από τα μαλλιά" για να χωρέσουν στην σύγχρονη ελληνική πραγματικότητα..Να υπενθυμίσω απλά ότι ο Αριστοτέλης υπήρξε στην περίοδο της άμεσης δημοκρατίας, αν αυτό λέει κάτι...

----------


## thalexan

> είναι εντυπωσιακό πώς τον Αριστοτέλη τον Ισοκράτη και όλους αυτούς που έγραψαν κείμενα σε ένα ιστορικό πλαίσιο σήμερα τους "τραβάμε από τα μαλλιά" για να χωρέσουν στην σύγχρονη ελληνική πραγματικότητα..


Συμψηφισμός.

Δεν έχω σχέση με αρθρογράφους του Ε.Τ.

----------


## freenet

> Συμψηφισμός.
> 
> Δεν έχω σχέση με αρθρογράφους του Ε.Τ.


θα αποσύρω αυτό το συμψηφιστικό αν μας εξηγήσεις πώς υλοποιείται η φράση του Αριστοτέλη στην σύγχρονη ελληνική πραγματικότητα και σε αυτό το καθεστώς.
Όσο για τον Ισοκράτη δεν το έγραψα για σένα αλλά για αυτούς τους ημιμαθείς που επιμένουν σε τσιτάτα εφημερίδων συγκεκριμένου προσανατολισμού για να συκοφαντήσουν με μια επίφαση σοβαρότητας και αρχαιελληνικής σοφίας τα σημερινά γεγονότα της εξέγερσης. Και να πω ότι το αναπαράγουν και σωστά...

----------


## argi

Εγώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω 2 ακόμα πράγματα που με εκνευρισαν αφαναστα...

α) ότι εξω απο το σχολείο της ξαδέρφης μου πήγαν απο κάποιο κόμμα (ποιο άραγε) και μοίραζαν "αγωνιστικά" φυλλάδια

β) ότι σε σχολείο φίλης στην περιοχή του Γκύζη οι καθηγητές έβγαλαν τους μαθητές να κλείσουν το δρόμο και μετά τους πήγαν στην πορεία. Όταν άρχισαν τα επεισόδια τους είπαν "παρτε το μετρό και πηγαίνετε σπίτια σας..."
Και αναρωτιέμαι ο δόλιος ο γονιός που νόμιζε ότι το παιδί του είναι στο σχολείο ποιον πρέπει να μυνήσει? όταν για να πάνε τα παιδιά βόλτα στο πάρκο ζητάνε υπογραφή γονιού αλλά μπορεί κάποιος καθηγητής να τα βγάλει στο δρόμο?

Προσωπικά συμφωνώ απολυτα με το άρθρο που ανεφερε ο Papashark...

- Αρχικά κλείσαμε την εθνική οδό κάπου στα τελη του 80 για τον ντοπαρισμένο ποδοσφαιριστή της Λάρισας
- Μετά αρχίσαμε να κλείνουμε γενικώς τους δρόμους
- Μετά αρχίσαμε και να κάνουμε καταλήψεις... 
- Όταν έδινα πανελλαδικές το 90-91 έγιναν οι πρώτες γενικευμένες καταλήψεις οι οποίες ανέδειξαν πως η γενιά των τοτε 15αριδων θα "ανδρωνόταν αγωνιστικά" και είχαμε και ενα νεο λαικο ήρωα τον Τεμπονερα... 
- Μετά οι καταλήψεις συνεχίστηκαν ξανα μετα απο 4-5 χρόνια, και στα σχολεία και στα πανεπιστήμια (εν το μεταξύ πρόλαβα και πήρα πτυχίο...)
- Το 1996 θυμάμαι τις καταλήψεις των δρόμων απο τους αγρότες και πόσο ωραία είχαμε περάσει όλοι παρέα ... μισοί πάνω μισοί κάτω...
- Μετά πάλι καταλήψεις δρόμων, καταλήψεις κτηρίων, καταλήψεις σχολίων , καταλήψεις πανεπιστημίων 
- Μετά πάλι μια απο τα ίδια... και μετά νομος για την παιδεία και πάλι μια απο τα ίδια... 

Απο τα 16 μου μέχρι τώρα που είμαι 35 το μόνο που θυμάμαι ήταν η απλή και τραγική αλήθεια... όποιος του καπνίσει μπορεί να κάνει ατιμωρητα ότι του καπνίσει... μου λέγαν οι δικοί μου μην κλέβεις παιδί μου είναι κακο αλλά εγώ απο κάποια ηλικία και μετα άλλα εβλεπα...

Έτσι ο εφοριακός χαλαρά εκβιάζει και λαδώνεται, ο υπάλληλος στην πολεοδομία εκβιάζει και λαδώνεται, κάποιος βιάζεται να πάρει δίπλωμα και λαδώνεται, κάποιος θέλει να κάνει την δουλειά του και κάποιος λαδώνεται (είτε λαδάκι είτε γρηγορόσημο) κάποιος παίρνει φακελάκι και δεν τρέχει κάστανο και κάποιος παίρνει μίζα και δεν ανοίγει ρουθούνι...

ΔΕΝ είδα δυστυχώς ποτε κάνενα να τιμωρείται ούτε για την ανικανότητα ούτε φυσικά για την δόλια συμπεριφορά...

Η γενιά λοιπόν του Πολυτεχνείου που είναι η πολιτικοί μας όταν η γενιά η δικιά μας είχε αρχίσει να χάνει το μέτρο μας χειροκρόταγε και απο την άλλη μας τράβαγε το χαλί... γιατι αναρωτιώμαστε γιατι δεν εχουν αντίκρυσμα τα πτυχία αλλά ποτέ δεν έχω δει να σουταρουν κανενα απο το πανεπιστήμιο γιατι αντεγραφε... Αλήθεια γίνεται αντιγραφή στο πανεπιστήμιο??? = χέζουν οι αρκούδες στο δάσος???

Όπότε τώρα ήρθαν οι σημερινοί 15-16αρηδες οι οποίοι ΠΟΤΕ στην ζωή τους δεν έχουν δει να μην κλέβουν, έχουν μάθει ότι η διαφθορά και ο σχετικός τρόπος ζωής είναι ΟΚ, ότι δεν πειράζει να κλέψεις γιατί μάγκας είναι όποιος κλέβει, γιατι τελικά ποια είναι τα είδωλα μας?... οι γελοίες καρικατούρες που μας πασαρουν οι δημοσιογραφοι... 

Και στο τέλος μαθαίνει την βασικότερη πια αλήθεια... ότι αν κλαίγεσαι αρκετά, αν κλείνεις δρόμους και κάνεις πορείες και σπας, αν εκβιάζεις την κοινωνία με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο τότε όλα καλά... είναι "αγώνας" και στον αγώνα ΟΛΑ επιτρέπονται... 

Θα βγουν αυτοι που θέλουν να σε χαιδευουν και θα μιλήσουν για την αγωνιστική γενιά... και δικαιώνουν την άποψη ότι στον "αγώνα" όλα επιτρέπονται.... 

Και έτσι εις το όνομα της υπερασπισης της δημοκρατίας δικαιολογείται η παντελής κατάλυση της... 

Ίσως γιατι το μονο πράγμα που έμαθα απο το σχολείο είναι ότι "η ελευθερία σου τελείωνει εκεί που αρχίζει η ελευθερία του άλλου..." και αυτό πια έχει αλλάξει... "η ελευθερία σου τελειώνει εκεί που αρχίζει ο αγώνας μου"

PS... Όσο και αν είναι τραγικό το συμβάν με τον νεκρό... ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΑΗΔΙΕΣ για νομιμοποιηση της πολιτικής βιας... Freenet μίλησες για την μάνα του Αλεξανδρου και του Καλτεζα... Την μάνα του Αξαρλιάν την ξέχασες ??!! για να μην μιλήσω και για αλλες μάνες που έχουν κλάψει... γιατι όλα τα θύματα της 17Ν καποια μάνα είχαν... και κάποιος του έκοψε με το έτσι θέλω το νήμα της ζωής...

Η ΒΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΙΑ και για κανενα λόγο δεν νομιμοποιείται... όταν νομιμοποιείς την μια νομιμοποιείς και την αλλη... διαλέξτε αστυνομία ή αντιεξουσιαστές, πολιτική, τρομοκρατία, καταστολή... Περάστε κόσμε...

@rg!

----------


## thalexan

"σωστός τρόπος": ψήφος, απεργίες, πορείες (ειρηνικές) 
"σωστή στιγμή": βουλευτικές εκλογές
"σωστό πρόσωπο": προφανώς η πολιτική ηγεσία, η οποία φέρει την ευθύνη για τις όποιες κωλυσιεργίες της στην εξυγίανση φαινομένων αυθαιρεσίας και διαφθοράς

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επειδή τα αναδημοσιεύεις, φαντάζομαι ότι τα δέχεσαι κιόλας...




> ...Οπως το ξηλωμα της κυβερνησης της Νεας Δημοκρατιας, μια, οπως φαινεται, ειλημμενη αποφαση των ΗΠΑ για να ματαιωθουν η να μπουν στις καλενδες μιας κυβερνησεως ΠΑΣΟΚ/Γιωργακη Παπανδρεου οι συμφωνιες για την κατασκευη του πετρελαιαγωγου Μπουργκας-Αλεξανδρουπολη. Μονο στο πλαισιο αυτο εξηγειται η ενταση των ενορχηστρομενων επιθεσεων της αντιπολιτευσης και των μεγαλων ελληνικων ΜΜΕ εναντιον του Πρωθυπουργου Κωστα Καραμανλη, αλλα και η σκληρυνση της θεσεως των ΗΠΑ στο θεμα της ονομασιας της FYROM.


Για δες ποιος ξεκίνησε την προσπάθεια για τον αγωγό και πότε (επί Παπούλια υπ. εξωτερικών τρέχει το θέμα). Κι αν νομίζεις ότι το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. είναι αυτό που το σαμποτάρει είσαι λάθος. Ρίξε μια ματιά σε επερωτήσεις πχ. που γίνονται στη βουλή και μη δέχεσαι άκριτα ότι σου πετάει ο κάθε καραγκιόζης (πχ. http://www.pasok.gr/portal/gr/koin-omad ... owdoc.html). 




> Παραθετω εδω μια σειρα απο μεσα που διαθετει ο ηγεμων σαν μοχλο για την ασκηση πολιτικης στις χωρες της Περιφερειας: 1. Τα πολιτικα κομματα, που συνηθως ειναι παραφυαδες πολιτικων κομματων του Κεντρου. 2. Τα ΜΜΕ, που χρηματοδοτουνται απο το Κεντρο για να κανουν τη δουλεια του. 3. Την συμμετοχη των διαφορων κρατων σε διεθνεις οργανισμους που πηδαλιουχουνται απο τον ηγεμονα οπως το ΝΑΤΟ, η Ευρωπαικη Ενωση, η Σοσιαλιστικη Διεθνης, οι Διεθνεις των Πρασινων, Κοκκινων, Μαυρων, οι διεθνεις δημοσιογραφικες ενωσεις κλπ. 4. Τους Μη Κρατικους Οργανισμους (ΜΚΟ) και τις παραφυαδες τους στην Περιφερεια. 5. Τις διπλωματικες αντιπροσωπιες, τις πολυαριθμες μυστικες υπηρεσιες, τους μυστικους πρακτορες και αλλες παρομοιες υπηρεσιες που διατηρει στην Περιφερεια. 6. Τον ιδιαιτερο μοχλο του ηγεμονα, τις διεθνεις Τραπεζες, στις οποιες οι χωρες της Περιφερειας εινε καταχρεωμενες.


Όλοι δηλαδή εκτός απ' την Ν.Δ. είμαστε κατευθυνόμενοι έτσι ? Και το awmn που είναι MKO κι αυτό κατευθυνόμενο είναι  :: 




> Ο ελληνας πολιτης δεν εχει και πολλες δυνατοτητες να αντιληφθει ουτε το πλεγμα εξαρτησεων της χωρας του απο το Κεντρο, ουτε και το παιχνιδι που του παιζεται στο εσωτερικο, με την αναλγητη (και χρεωμενη μεχρι το λαιμο στον ηγεμονα) κυβερνηση απεναντι στους φτωχους, με την δηθεν προοδευτικη «αριστερα», που μαχεται την καταραμενη «δεξια», με τα δηθεν σκανδαλα που ανακαλυπτονται καθημερινα απο την ορχηστρα της αντιπολιτευσης και των ΜΜΕ, η με τις κατηγοριες εναντια στο κρατος της αυθαιρεσιας και ανικανοτητας, που θα γινει τελειο, μολις ερθει η αντιπολιτευση στην εξουσια.


Ο Έλληνας πολίτης είναι ηλίθιος δηλαδή, τα σκάνδαλα είναι δήθεν (ούτε Βατοπαίδι υπήρξε, ούτε ομόλογα, ούτε κουμπάροι, όλα δήθεν) και όλα τα κάνουν τα κακά ΜΜΕ και η κακιά αντιπολίτευση που ισχυρίζεται ότι θα τα κάνει όλα τέλεια (αν το βρεις αυτό σε οποιαδήποτε δήλωση του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. τα ξαναλέμε, το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. πρώτο ζήτησε συνεργασία και διάλογο αλλά έφαγε πόρτα, τώρα βέβαια που το κλίμα άλλαξε, η Ν.Δ. θυμήθηκε τη συνεργασία)




> Ο σοφος ελληνικος λαος βρισκεται λοιπον παγιδευμενος σε μια περιεργη θεωρια και πρακτικη περι Δημοκρατιας και περι των δικαιωματων, αλλα και των υποχρεωσεων του πολιτη να τηρει τους νομους, που αναπαραγεται καθημερινα απο την πολιτικη διενεξη και την παραπληροφορηση του απο τα ΜΜΕ. Με αποτελεσμα την συντηρηση μιας πολιτικης και κοινωνικης ανωμαλιας, την αποσταθεροποιηση της λειτουργιας του κρατους και την εξουδετερωση των εθνικων δυναμεων. Προφανως θα ξεχασε αυτα που ελεγαν οι παππουδες και οι πατεραδες μας, οτι στην αναμπαμπουλα μονο ο λυκος χαιρεται.


Ενώ στη προηγούμενη παράγραφο ήμασταν ηλίθιοι, ξαφνικά λοιπόν γίναμε σοφοί (ή απλά αυτός που γράφει το κείμενο κάνει ένα κλασικό τερτίπι "self consciousness" για να οδηγήσει τον αναγνώστη εκεί που θέλει αλλά να μην τον χάσει κιόλας), τα ΜΜΕ φταίνε που τον παραπληροφορούν (αρχίζει και γίνεται ποιο διακριτό το επιχείρημα -φταίνε οι άλλοι και όχι εσύ- συνέχεια του ρητορικού κόλπου που αμέσως βολεύει τον αναγνώστη και αποκτά μια άλλη οπτική) και φυσικά ο λύκος που χαίρεται (δηλαδή όλη η αντιπολίτευση -δηλαδή δεν φταις εσύ αλλά τα ΜΜΕ και η αντιπολίτευση που σε άγουν κακόμοιρε ηλίθιε αλλά συνάμα σοφέ Έλληνα-).




> Στις χωρες που δοκιμαζονται απο τις πολιτικες, οικονομικες, διπλωματικες και πολεμικες παρενεργειες που συνοδευουν την διενεξη ΗΠΑ-Ρωσιας γιατι βρισκονται στον γεωστρατηγικο χωρο παραγωγης (Ασια) και καταναλωσης (Ευρωπη, Δυση) της πολυτιμης αυτης πρωτης υλης, ανηκουν, εκτος απο την Γεωργια, η Ουκρανια και η Ελλαδα. Η κυβερνηση Καραμανλη εχει υπογραψει μια συμφωνια με την Ρωσια για την κατασκευη ενος πετρελαιαγωγου, που θα μεταφερει ρωσικο πετρελαιο απο το βουλγαρικο Μπουργκας στην Αλεξανδρουπολη για την διαθεση του στις αγορες της Δυσης. Οι ΗΠΑ εχουν αντιταχθει απο την πρωτη στιγμη στην συμφωνια αυτη. Και αφου δεν καταφεραν να μεταπεισουν τον Καραμανλη εχουν ενεργοποιησει μετα την επικυρωση της απο την Βουλη οσους μοχλους πιεσεως διαθετουν στην Ελλαδα για την αποτροπη των σχεδιων.
> 
> Ο κυριοτερος μοχλος που διαθετουν για την «αποκαθηλωση» του Καραμανλη, ειναι ο ηδη ενεργοποιηθεις ανθρωπος τους στην Ελλαδα, ο Παπανδρεου ο Τριτος, για τον οποιο ειναι σιγουροι, οτι θα μεριμνησει για την ακυρωση η την αναβολη κατασκευης του αγωγου για ...το προσεχες μελλον. Μαζι και τα αλλα κομματα της αντιπολιτευσεως και τα μεγαλα ΜΜΕ, που ηδη εχουν επιδοθει σε μια εκστρατεια κατασυκοφαντισης και «στριμωγματος» του Καραμανλη με ασυστολες ψευδολογιες και παραγωγη σκανδαλων, με κινητοποιησεις «εργαζομενων» και ακομη με σκηνοθετημενες σφυγμομετρησεις της κοινης γνωμης, που ξαφνικα ανεβαζουν τον ...κατεβασμενο Γιωργακη και το ΠΑΣΟΚ πρωτο στην προτιμηση του Ελληνα.
> 
> Αλλοι μοχλοι πιεσεως για την «εξωση» του Καραμανλη απο το μεγαρο Μαξιμου ειναι η FYROM και το κλιμα αποσταθεροποιησεως που εχει δημιουργηθει με τους ενεργοποιηθεντες φοιτητες, τους ΜΚΟ, τους Bloggers κ.π.α.


Ο Καραμανλής λοιπόν (και όχι το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. που ξεκίνησε αυτή την ιστορία κάτι χρόνια πριν) είναι αυτός που θέλει να κάνει τη χώρα γαμάτη και ο Αμερικάνος "Γιωργάκης" (πολύ πολιτικό και ουσιαστικό να γράφει κάποιος κείμενο λέγοντας "ο Καραμανλής, ο πρωθυπουργός" και "ο Γιωργάκης") Παπανδρέου (κλασική μαλακία που ακούω από όλους τους καραγκιόζηδες που ούτε καν τον έχουν γνωρίσει τον άνθρωπο και διακινούν τις μαλακίες που τους λέει ο κάθε πικραμένος, άλλος έλεγε παίδες ότι ανήκουμε στη δύση, όχι ο Παπανδρέου που συνελήφθη από την χούντα που κατ ομολογία των Αμερικανών ήταν υποκινούμενη από αυτούς) θέλει να την πάει πίσω. Τα σκάνδαλα παράγονται απ' τα ΜΜΕ και δεν υπάρχουν, αυτοί που κατεβαίνουν στις πορείες είναι όλοι κατευθυνόμενοι και οι δημοσκοπήσεις είναι στημένες ξαφνικά (ενώ όταν ήταν πρώτος ο Καραμανλής και όταν βγάζαν τον Βενιζέλο με το στανιό πρόεδρο του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. -που απεδείχθη εκ του αποτελέσματος ότι ήταν στημένες- δεν ήταν). Τέλος φυσικά οι ενεργοί φοιτητές, οι Bloggers κλπ είναι και αυτοί στην υπηρεσία της CIA ως μοχλοί πιέσεως (θα σας πω και τι μισθό μας δίνουν  :: ).




> Τα γραφω ολα αυτα, γνωριζοντας οτι εχω ετσι ξεχειλωσει λιγο το θεμα.
> 
> Ομως η ομοιοτητα των οσων αναφερω με τις δρασεις του δικου μας Γιωργακη και των αλλων «αριστερων» που μαχονται για το ξηλωμα του «διεφθαρμενου» και «ανικανου» Καραμανλη ειναι προφανης.


Ενώ είναι ικανός και αδιάφθαρτος έτσι ? Και φυσικά είναι "Καραμανλής" και όχι "Γιωργάκης". Έλεος !!! Μετά μου λέτε ότι εγώ κομματικοποιώ τη συζήτηση...




> Οσο πιο δραματικη γινεται η κατασταση στην Ελλαδα, τοσο πιο καθαρα φαινεται απο το Βερολινο που ζω, με την αβαντα που μου δινει η αποσταση, οτι το καζανι που βραζει καθημερινα ο Ελληνας ειναι ενα Grand Game, ενα μεγαλο παιχνιδι που παιζεται σημερα εις βαρος του Ελληνα και της Ελλαδος. Με πρωταγωνιστες τον Γιωργακη, τους αλλους εξαλλους της αντιπολιτευσεως και τους πολλαπλασιαστες τους, τα μεγαλα ΜΜΕ. Ειναι πολυ λυπηρο και δεν αισθανεσαι καθολου καλα σαν Ελληνας, να βλεπεις ολους αυτους να ταλαιπωρουν καθημερινα την ελληνικη κοινωνια με τα πυροτεχνηματα τους περι σκανδαλων, διαφθορας και ανικανοτητας της κυβερνησης Καραμανλη. Παρατεινοντας με μια πιθανη αλλαγη κυβερνησεως την συνεχιση της σημερινης αγωνιας της Ελλαδος, που ακριβως γι’ αυτο το λογο ασθενει.
> 
> Στην μαχη για το ξηλωμα του Καραμανλη εχουν πεσει, εκτος απο τον Γιωργακη, τους αλλους φωνασκουντες της αντιπολιτευσεως και τα μεγαλα ΜΜΕ και οι αλλες εφεδρειες των δυναμεων κρουσεως που διαθετει η Δυση στον τοπο μας, ασχετως του δεξιου, αριστερου η οποιουδηποτε αλλου προσωπειου φορουν: Αναφερω τελειως προχειρα τους ΜΚΟ τυπου «Human Rights Watch» (του Παναγιωτη Δημητρα) η «Reporters sans frontières» («Ρεπορτερ χωρις συνορα»), τους ανταποκριτες ξενων δημοσιογραφικων μεσων οπως η Heike Schrader (που γραφει για τα γερμανικα Junge Welt και Telepolis), την επαναστατημενη νεολαια (φοιτητες, αντικρατικοι, διεθνιστες, τρομοκρατες), το επισημο οργανο τους, το Indymedia και το υπολοιπο Ιντερνετ με τους «απελευθερωμενους» Bloggers. Ο καταλογος βεβαια δεν εκλεισε με την προχειρη αυτη απαριθμιση.


Εκτός λοιπόν απ' τον εγκάθετο "Γιωργάκη" (που περιποιήθηκε παραπάνω ως Αμερικάνο κλπ) είναι στο παιχνίδι όλα τα ΜΜΕ (που του έκαναν πόλεμο για να μη βγει πρόεδρος του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. αλλά φυσικά το ξεχνάμε αυτό), το ρεπορτάζ χωρίς σύνορα (αφού υπάγεται ο Κούλογλου -που τον απέλυσαν απ' την ΕΡΤ γιατί πήγε να κάνει ρεπορτάζ για τη γενιά των 700ευρώ- στους "Ρεπόρτερ χωρίς σύνορα"), η επαναστατημένη νεολαία που είναι και τρομοκράτες φυσικά, και φυσικά το Internet και όλα όσα δεν μπορεί να σκεφτεί τώρα, έτσι για να σκέφτεσαι εσύ (άλλο κλασικό τερτίπι -κυρίως των δεξιών αφού τους συσπειρώνει γύρω απ' τον αρχηγό τους- "βλέπε παντού εχθρούς" που μάλιστα το κάνει και λάθος  :: ).




> Ριχνοντας μια συντομη ματια στις «προγραμματικες» δηλωσεις του Γιωργακη για την ελληνικη οικονομια, διαπιστωνεις, οτι το μονο που δεν περιεχουν ειναι η οικονομια. Υποσχονται ομως παροχες για ολους, χωρις αναφορα στο απο που θα προελθουν οι ποροι, προκεται προφανως για την συνταγη του μεγαλου και σοφου προφεσσορα της οικονομιας και μπαμπα του Γιωργακη, δηλαδη απο δανεια απο τις διεθνεις (δηλαδη εβραιοαμερικανικες) τραπεζες. Υποσχεται επισης πολλη συμμετοχικη Δημοκρατια, πορεια στο λαο, εγνοια για τους φτωχους, ανθρωπινα δικαιωματα και αλλα τετοια ευγενη φουμαρα. Ανυπαρκτο σχεδιο, σκετος λαικισμος. Και διερωταται κανεις, εχοντας υπ’ οψιν την σαπιλα της εικοσαετους διακυβερνησης της χωρας απο το ΠΑΣΟΚ, πως ειναι δυνατον οι προσφατες δημοσκοπησεις να δειχνουν, οτι ο ανθρωπος αυτος και το κομμα που κληρονομησε, εχουν ξαφνικα ανεβει στην πρωτη θεση προτιμησης του ελληνα πολιτη; Ανοητη ερωτηση βεβαια, οταν ολη την ωρα μιλαμε για την CIA και το μακρυ της χερι.


Το κλασικό επιχείρημα της Ν.Δ. ότι το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. δεν μπορεί να βρει τα χρήματα (μπες στο site και θα δεις σχετικές μελέτες, ειδικά στο ΙΣΤΑΜΕ θα δεις και ανά τομέα, πολύ πληρέστερες από οποιαδήποτε πρόταση της Ν.Δ.), ενώ κάτι τέτοιο έχει απαντηθεί κατά καιρούς (αλλά βέβαια το κείμενο πρέπει να στηρίζει Καραμανλή οπότε το ξεχνάμε και αυτό, το κείμενο είναι "ανεξάρτητο" και "ακοματικό" αφού δεν το υπογράφει στέλεχος της Ν.Δ.  :: ), και φυσικά ότι όλα όσα λέει το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. είναι φούμαρα και ευχολόγια, ακολουθεί τη συνταγή του "μπαμπά", παίρνει δάνεια από κακούς Εβραίους και φυσικά μετά τη ΔΕΘ βγήκαν πρώτοι, όχι γιατί τα έκανε σαλάτα ο Καραμανλής και κάλυψε τα ζώα του για το Βατοπαίδι αλλά γιατί "ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για το μακρύ χέρι της CIA". Τι γαμάτη επιχειρηματολογία !!!  ::  




> Στο ιδιο μηκος κυματος και η κρατικη ΝΕΤ, αντρο της Πασοκοκρατιας, των «αριστερων» και των ξενων μυστικων υπηρεσιων, που κατηντησε προσωπικος τηλεοπτικος σταθμος του Γιωργακη. Η τακτικη των ισων αποστασεων αναμεσα στα πολιτικα κομματα που ακολουθει η ΝΕΤ ειναι φαρσα. Παραδειγμα: Οταν στις ειδησεις γινεται αναφορα σε καποιο κυβερνητικο μετρο, σε σχεδιο νομου η στην ανακοινωση καποιου υπουργου, η κυρια Χουκλη, με το υφος ιεροεξεταστη που παιρνει σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις, παρουσιαζει πριν απο την αναφορα, καποιον αντιπροσωπο της αντιπολιτευσεως, εναν συνδικαλιστη η καποιον οργισμενο τραμπουκο, που αρχιξει να κατηγορει την κυβερνηση, οτι χτυπαει με το μετρο, που ακομη δεν μαθαμε, τους χαμηλομισθους και την φτωχολογια, οτι ειναι η καταστροφη για τα φτωχα στρωματα της κοινωνιας, για την νεολαια των 700 Ευρω η για καποιο συνδικατο. Την εχω δει επισης να μιλαει, με το ιδιο υπεροπτικο υφος, και με τον υπουργο οικονομιας, κατηγορωντας τον για τις αδικιες που γινονται στους φτωχους απο τα μετρα που παιρνει, σαν ναταν του υπουργειου κοινωνικης προνοιας, κι’ εκεινος, με φουκαριαρικο υφος, να προσπαθει να δικαιολογηθει.


Ας μην εξαιρέσουμε τα κρατικά ΜΜΕ (έτσι για να δώσουμε ένα τόνο ότι "το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. και οι Αμερικάνοι είναι παντού, κουμαντάρουν αυτοί το κράτος και κάνουν πόλεμο στον κακόμοιρο Καραμανλή") που φυσικά από τότε που βγήκε η Ν.Δ. έφυγαν νύχτα αρκετοί δημοσιογράφοι, απολύσανε τον Κούλογλου (που δεν είναι ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. αλλά μέλος των "ρεπόρτερ χωρίς σύνορα" που λίγο παραπάνω έβαλε στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με τη CIA), βάλανε τη Γαβρά και όχι τη Χούκλη να λέει ειδήσεις και άλλα ωραία. Πάει να μειώσει λοιπόν τη Χούκλη (που έχει βγει πρώτη σε προτίμηση γυναίκα newscaster αρκετές φορές και δεν περιμέναμε το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο να μας πει αν είναι καλή ή όχι -απ' όσο γνωρίζω δεν ανήκει σε κάποιο κόμμα πάντως και μπορείτε να δείτε και αντίστοιχα σκηνικά που έκανε σε ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ.ους επί ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ.-), να μας πει ότι η ΝΕΤ (που κατά τη διάρκεια των επεισοδίων, όταν όλα τα άλλα κανάλια είχανε έκτακτα δελτία, αυτή έδειχνε ποδόσφαιρο !!!) είναι ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ.οκρατούμενη (γενικώς και αορίστως χωρίς κανένα επιχείρημα) και ότι ο κακομοίρης ο Αλογοσκούφης δεν μπορούσε να δικαιολογηθεί γιατί η Χούκλη του έκανε σκληρές ερωτήσεις (τη δουλειά της δηλαδή, να τον λυπηθούμε κιόλας που μας γ@#$ει τόσα χρόνια).




> Ποιος θα μπορουσε να ηταν αυτος ο ελληνας Πουτιν; Ο Ηρακλης, που καθαρισε τους σταυλους του Αυγεια, αν υπηρξε, δεν ζει πλεον. Ο Ιησους, που εδιωξε απο το ναο με το μαστιγιο τους εμπορους, γιατι τον καναν οικο εμποριου, πρωτα δεν ηταν Ελληνας και μετα υπαρχουν και εδω αμφιβολιες για το αν υπηρξε. Τοτε ποιος; Ο Αλεξης Παπαχελας στην Καθημερινη της 07.09.08 γραφει, οτι ο Κωστας Καραμανλης ειναι «ο μόνος που μπορεί να γυρίσει το παιχνίδι». Ας το ελπισουμε. Και ας τον υποστηριξουμε.


Ε τέλος, αφού το λέει και ο Παπαχελάς (που καμίιιια σχέση δεν έχει με Αμερικάνους και CIA, όχι βέβαια  :: ), ο Καραμανλής είναι ο "Έλληνας Πούτιν", ο "Ηρακλης, που καθαρισε τους σταυλους του Αυγεια" (και καλά την πολιτική του ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. βλ. άλλο ένα ρητορικό τερτίπι), ο "Ιησους, που εδιωξε απο το ναο με το μαστιγιο τους εμπορους, γιατι τον καναν οικο εμποριου" (και πάλι το κακό ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ.). 'Ετσι ! ας υποκληθούμε όλοι στον μεγάλο ηγέτη  :: 

Πολύ αντικειμενικό άρθρο ρε συ, τι να σου πω, λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους  ::

----------


## python

Και τι καταλάβατε που τσακώνετε για 2 μαλάκες ? που προέρχονται από Πλούσιες οικογένειες?? που δεν έχουν πάει Στρατό?? Δημόσιο Σχολείο??? που δεν πληρώσανε ποτέ στο Δημόσιο??? Που δεν δουλέψανε ποτέ?? όχι στο δημόσιο...

----------


## freenet

> Εγώ θα ήθελα να προσθέσω 2 ακόμα πράγματα που με εκνευρισαν αφαναστα...
> 
> α) ότι εξω απο το σχολείο της ξαδέρφης μου πήγαν απο κάποιο κόμμα (ποιο άραγε) και μοίραζαν "αγωνιστικά" φυλλάδια
> 
> β) ότι σε σχολείο φίλης στην περιοχή του Γκύζη οι καθηγητές έβγαλαν τους μαθητές να κλείσουν το δρόμο και μετά τους πήγαν στην πορεία. Όταν άρχισαν τα επεισόδια τους είπαν "παρτε το μετρό και πηγαίνετε σπίτια σας..."
> Και αναρωτιέμαι ο δόλιος ο γονιός που νόμιζε ότι το παιδί του είναι στο σχολείο ποιον πρέπει να μυνήσει? όταν για να πάνε τα παιδιά βόλτα στο πάρκο ζητάνε υπογραφή γονιού αλλά μπορεί κάποιος καθηγητής να τα βγάλει στο δρόμο?


Για το πρώτο δεν νομίζω ότι απαγορεύεται να μοιράζει κανείς τις απόψεις του και να προσδοκά ότι μέσω της απεύθυνσης στον κόσμο ότι μπορεί να κινητοποιήσει περισσότερους. Είναι το κλασσικό παράδειγμα της προπαγάνδισης με τα πενιχρά μέσα που διαθέτει ένα κίνημα και με τον τρόπο αυτό του μοιράσματος φυλλαδίων που αποτυπώνει κάποιες απόψεις κατασταλαγμένες του χώρου που κάνει αυτή την κίνηση. Αλλά όπως και να το κάνεις η προπαγάνδα μέσω της τηλεόρασης και των μμε είναι αναμφισβήτητα ακαταμάχητη...
Για το δεύτερο σημείο ακόμα κι αν έγινε έτσι και δεν το αμφισβητώ προφανώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ΔΕΝ είναι υποχρεωτικό για τους μαθητές να συμμετάσχουν στην πορεία και μπορούν εύκολα και χωρίς απουσία να πάνε για καφέ, να πάνε για το σπίτι ή όπου αλλού θέλουν. Κανείς δεν έβαλε το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό κανενός...Σε αντιδιαστολή πχ με τις υποχρεωτικές επισκέψεις σε εκκλησίες όπου η απουσία τιμωρείται κιόλας...




> - Αρχικά κλείσαμε την εθνική οδό κάπου στα τελη του 80 για τον ντοπαρισμένο ποδοσφαιριστή της Λάρισας
> - Μετά αρχίσαμε να κλείνουμε γενικώς τους δρόμους
> - Μετά αρχίσαμε και να κάνουμε καταλήψεις... 
> - Όταν έδινα πανελλαδικές το 90-91 έγιναν οι πρώτες γενικευμένες καταλήψεις οι οποίες ανέδειξαν πως η γενιά των τοτε 15αριδων θα "ανδρωνόταν αγωνιστικά" και είχαμε και ενα νεο λαικο ήρωα τον Τεμπονερα... 
> - Μετά οι καταλήψεις συνεχίστηκαν ξανα μετα απο 4-5 χρόνια, και στα σχολεία και στα πανεπιστήμια (εν το μεταξύ πρόλαβα και πήρα πτυχίο...)
> - Το 1996 θυμάμαι τις καταλήψεις των δρόμων απο τους αγρότες και πόσο ωραία είχαμε περάσει όλοι παρέα ... μισοί πάνω μισοί κάτω...
> - Μετά πάλι καταλήψεις δρόμων, καταλήψεις κτηρίων, καταλήψεις σχολίων , καταλήψεις πανεπιστημίων 
> - Μετά πάλι μια απο τα ίδια... και μετά νομος για την παιδεία και πάλι μια απο τα ίδια...


Το κλείσιμο δρόμων είναι πολύ παλιός τρόπος κινητοποίησης που κρατάει από τις απαρχές των μαζικών κινητοποιήσεων. Είναι άλλωστε λογικό γιατί όταν τα κινήματα κινούνται μέσα στα πλαίσια των πόλεων αναγκαστικά ο όγκος και μόνο θα κλείσει δρόμους και πλατείες.
Οι καταλήψεις βέβαια είναι ακόμα πιο παλιό μέσο πάλης. Πριν τη δεκαετία του 80 που τοποθετείς την απαρχή όλων αυτών (δεν ξέρω αν αυτό έχει να κάνει με τις αντιπαλότητες ορισμένων με το πασοκ) καταλήψεις είχαμε σε εργοστάσια τη δεκαετία του 70 και φυσικά στο πολυτεχνείο και τη νομική καταλήψεις έγιναν...Αν μάλιστα βάλεις και την διεθνή πρακτική των κινημάτων τότε οι καταλήψεις είναι παμπάλαια υπόθεση.
Οι πρώτες γενικευμένες καταλήψεις πάντως έγιναν μετά το πολυτεχνείο και τη νομική το 1973, στα χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης σε εργοστάσια και εργασιακούς χώρους, υπήρξε μια σημαντική κορύφωση με την δολοφονία Καλτεζά και την περίφημη κατάληψη του χημείου από αναρχικούς η οποία εκκενώθηκε με τη συνδρομή των κνιτών και των ματ, οι καταλήψεις επί Κοντογιαννόπουλου και Μητσοτάκη που με τους οννεδίτες τους και πρωτεργάτη τον Καλαμπόκα άνοιξαν το κεφάλι του καθηγητή Τεμπονέρα.
Από την ομολογουμένως απαξιωτικά τοποθετημένη απαρίθμηση των κινητοποιήσεων προκύπτει πάντως ότι τα κοινωνικά αιτήματα είναι διαρκή και συνεχόμενα και φυσικά όταν οι πολιτικές εντείνονται εις βάρος της κοινωνίας είναι φυσιολογικό κανείς να περιμένει ότι θα εντείνονται και οι αγώνες ενάντια σε αυτές τις πολιτικές είτε είναι κατασταλτικές είτε οικονομικές είτε πολιτικές. Δεν είδα κανέναν να αναγνωρίζει ότι οι κινητοποιήσεις είναι αποτέλεσμα των καταπιεστικών πολιτικών,απλά οι περισσότεροι μένουν στον αφρό της γενικόλογης και απαξιωτικής καταδίκης κάθε λογής κινητοποιήσεων.




> Και έτσι εις το όνομα της υπερασπισης της δημοκρατίας δικαιολογείται η παντελής κατάλυση της...


Αργύρη θεωρώ ότι είσαι πολύ έξυπνος άνθρωπος, οπότε το δικό μου ερώτημα είναι "Πότε καταλύεται η δημοκρατία, όταν μπάτσοι εκτελούν παιδιά στους δρόμους επειδή αυθαδίασαν, όταν μπάτσοι παίζουν ποδόσφαιρο με τα κεφάλια διαδηλωτών ή όταν καίγεται φυλάκιο στο μνημείο του αγνώστου στρατιώτη ή οι βιτρίνες των τραπεζών?"
Τα σύμβολα του καπιταλισμού που αποτυπώνονται στις βιτρίνες των πολυκαταστημάτων και των τραπεζων είναι πιο ισχυρά σύμβολα δημοκρατίας από το σύμβολο του αγωνιζόμενου φοιτητή, του αγωνιζόμενου εργάτη, του αγωνιζόμενου μαθητή?




> PS... Όσο και αν είναι τραγικό το συμβάν με τον νεκρό... ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΑΗΔΙΕΣ για νομιμοποιηση της πολιτικής βιας... Freenet μίλησες για την μάνα του Αλεξανδρου και του Καλτεζα... Την μάνα του Αξαρλιάν την ξέχασες ??!! για να μην μιλήσω και για αλλες μάνες που έχουν κλάψει... γιατι όλα τα θύματα της 17Ν καποια μάνα είχαν... και κάποιος του έκοψε με το έτσι θέλω το νήμα της ζωής...


έχεις δίκιο για κάθε θύμα ακόμα κι αν αυτό ήταν καρχαρίας και μεγαλολαμόγιο από αυτά που η "δημοκρατία" δεν τιμωρεί αλλά αντίθετα επιβραβεύει.Η αφαίρεση ζωής είναι κάτι που δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί αλλά κανείς δεν πρέπει να παραγνωρίζει τα κίνητρα και τις στοχεύσεις. Δεν τους σκότωνε η 17Ν επειδή είχαν κτηματικές διαφορές, δεν έγιναν επιθέσεις σε στόχους συμβολικούς επειδή τους είχαν πάρει τα σπίτια οι τράπεζες.
Ανέφερα παραπάνω 3 κριτήρια για μένα που διαχωρίζουν την ποινική βία από την πολιτική. Αν έχεις κάποια αντίρρηση ή αντεπιχείρημα να το ακούσω προσεκτικά αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ ότι επειδή δεν μας αρέσει αυτό που έγινε δεν νομιμοποιείται κανένας να αναφέρει για πολιτική βία. Γιατί Αργύρη με την ίδια λογική σήμερα δεν θα αναγνωρίζαμε πολιτική βία των αριστερών,κομμουνιστών κατά τη διάρκεια του εμφυλίου και μετά, θα αποδεχόμασταν την επίσημη κρατική εκδοχή για κατσαπλιάδες,κατσικοκλέφτες,ληστοσυμορρίτες, πλιατσικολόγους. Προφανώς ήταν κάτι πολύ πέρα από αυτό και το αναγνωρίζουμε σήμερα οι περισσότεροι.Άλλωστε μπορεί κανείς να το διαπιστώσει ότι είναι πολιτική βία αν απλά αντιληφθεί τους τρόπους που τους αντιμετώπισε το κράτος, με εξορίες, πολιτικές δίκες (Μπελογιάννης), δήλωση κτλ... 




> Η ΒΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΒΙΑ και για κανενα λόγο δεν νομιμοποιείται... όταν νομιμοποιείς την μια νομιμοποιείς και την αλλη... διαλέξτε αστυνομία ή αντιεξουσιαστές, πολιτική, τρομοκρατία, καταστολή... Περάστε κόσμε...
> 
> @rg!


Και πάλι έχει ένα λάθος η προσέγγιση σου. Να σου θυμίσω ότι η μία βία ΕΙΝΑΙ νομιμοποιημένη, θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένη, πολιτικά αποδεκτή και πλήρως οργανωμενη από το κράτος με τα ματ,την αστυνομία και το στρατό. Έχει αποτυπωθεί σε νομοθεσίες και διατάξεις, την περιγράφουν και την νομιμοποιούν οι νόμοι και την ασκούν τα όργανα του κράτους, οι δυνάμεις καταστολής. Με λίγα λόγια μιας και θυμάμαι ότι έχεις κάποια σχέση με κοινωνιολογία, το κράτος έχει το μονοπωλιο της βίας, το προνόμιο και την πρωτοβουλία των κινήσεων. 
Η όποια εξίσωση των δύο περιπτώσεων είναι εν γένει αποπροσανατολιστική και αφοριστική. Το σχήμα "καταδικάζω τη βία από όπου κι αν προέρχεται" είναι ένας εξωραϊσμός της συστημικής βίας που είναι καθολική και σύμφωνα με τον καθηγητή Ρούσση "ο τύπος της βίας των κινημάτων από τη μια είναι δευτερογενής σε σχέση με τις οικονομικές και κοινωνικές αντιθέσεις που τη γεννούν και από την άλλη είναι δευτερεύουσα σε σχέση με την κρατική και ιμπεριαλιστική βία".

----------


## nikpanGR

```
Και πάλι έχει ένα λάθος η προσέγγιση σου. Να σου θυμίσω ότι η μία βία ΕΙΝΑΙ νομιμοποιημένη, θεσμικά κατοχυρωμένη, πολιτικά αποδεκτή και πλήρως οργανωμενη από το κράτος με τα ματ,την αστυνομία και το στρατό. Έχει αποτυπωθεί σε νομοθεσίες και διατάξεις, την περιγράφουν και την νομιμοποιούν οι νόμοι και την ασκούν τα όργανα του κράτους, οι δυνάμεις καταστολής. Με λίγα λόγια μιας και θυμάμαι ότι έχεις κάποια σχέση με κοινωνιολογία, το κράτος έχει το μονοπωλιο της βίας, το προνόμιο και την πρωτοβουλία των κινήσεων.
Η όποια εξίσωση των δύο περιπτώσεων είναι εν γένει αποπροσανατολιστική και αφοριστική. Το σχήμα "καταδικάζω τη βία από όπου κι αν προέρχεται" είναι ένας εξωραϊσμός της συστημικής βίας που είναι καθολική και σύμφωνα με τον καθηγητή Ρούσση "ο τύπος της βίας των κινημάτων από τη μια είναι δευτερογενής σε σχέση με τις οικονομικές και κοινωνικές αντιθέσεις που τη γεννούν και από την άλλη είναι δευτερεύουσα σε σχέση με την κρατική και ιμπεριαλιστική βία".
```

Τα είπες όλα φίλε σε 9 σειρές.+++++++++

----------


## python

Freenet ++++++

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, και μπράβο σου που μπορείς και αναλύεις αυτά που γράφεις με τόσο όμορφο τρόπο.

----------


## freenet

Επειδή κάποιοι αναδημοσίευαν με χαρακτηριστική ευκολία από γνωστά blogsite καλό είναι να μην ξεχνιούνται και να δημοσιεύουν και ειδήσεις όπως αυτή 

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _4007.html

Βέβαια αυτή η είδηση ήταν δημοσιευμένη στο ιντυμεντια εδώ και μερικές μέρες για τους ασφαλίτες που έσπαγαν στο κέντρο και έκαναν πλιάτσικο. Τώρα όμως υπάρχουν αναφορές και για πολύ συγκεκριμένα πράγματα. Ακόμα δεν έχουν αποδειχτεί βέβαια αλλά γνωρίζουμε ιστορικά το ρόλο των προβοκατόρων. 
Επίσης χτες σε μάζωξη για φαγητό μας έκανε εντύπωση ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του φαγάδικου μας πληροφορούσε ότι γνωστός του ο οποίος υπηρετεί στην αστυνομία χρόνια ως ασφαλίτης, καυχιόταν ότι αυτές τις μέρες γέμισε ένα δωμάτιο από πλιάτσικα.... Κι αυτό βέβαια είναι απλά μια πληροφορία...
Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε μέσα στην παραζάλη αυτών των γεγονότων πολλά μπορούν να συμβούν αλλά η σπουδή να χρεωθούν τυφλά και μονομερώς στους εξεγερμένους είναι μάλλον περίεργη. Μάλιστα αν λάβει κανείς υπόψη του και το σχέδιο των ματ όπως το αναλύουν οι αστικές φυλλάδες, περί ανοχής, υποχώρησης και παθητικότητας τις πρώτες μέρες ώστε να αγανακτήσουν οι "νοικοκυραίοι" και να ζητάνε επιτακτικά την επιβολή της τάξης τότε αυτό το σενάριο δεν μπορεί να είναι και τόσο εκτός πραγματικότητας για παράλληλη δράση ματ και προβοκατόρων.
Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε όμως ότι ο προβοκάτορας μπορεί να φοράει κουκούλα αλλά στοχεύει συγκεκριμένα σε κινήσεις αποπροσανατολισμού και επιδιώκει να στιγματίσει τον αγώνα, να του φορτώσει κοινωνική απαξία.

----------


## Ygk

> Επειδή τα αναδημοσιεύεις, *φαντάζομαι ότι τα δέχεσαι κιόλας...
> *
> ......
> 
> Πολύ αντικειμενικό άρθρο ρε συ, τι να σου πω, λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους





> Another aspect...


Το τι δέχομαι καί τι όχι mick δεν το θεωρώ θέμα δημόσιας συζήτησης σε forum καί μάλιστα του AWMN (δεν είναι πολιτικού περιεχομένου forum)
Παρέθεσα κάτι που βρήκα πώς 'εχει αγγίξει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα με αφορμή την επικαιρότητα.
Η γενική μου θέση αποτυπώνεται σε ένα απο τα επόμενα Post.




> .....
> Διαβάζουμε, ενημερωνόμαστε καί......... ότι μας φωτίσει ο Θεός..
> Ειναι εγκληματικός ο παρωπιδισμός καί το τσουβάλιασμα...
> ...


Λάθος φαντάστηκες!
Θα παρακαλούσα για ένα edit στο [quote="Ygk"] μιά καί το αρθρο σκόπιμα μπήκε σε πλάγια γραφή (είναι πνευματική ιδιοκτησία τρίτου) καί στό τέλος αναφέρεται καί η σχετική πηγή.
Χαίρομαι που είχες χρόνο να τον αφιερώσεις για να το μελετήσεις καί να postάρεις εμπεριστατωμένα. 


Φιλικά

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> Ποια είναι τα κριτήρια διαχωρισμού της "πολιτικής" από την "ποινική" βία;
> 
> Στην περίπτωση της 17Ν, θεωρώ υποκριτική την όποια επίκληση ιδεολογικών λόγων για τη νομιμοποίηση δολοφονικού ταξικού μίσους και της φυσικής εξόντωσης μελών της "υψηλής κοινωνίας", ειδικά αν λάβω υπόψη τα περιουσιακά στοιχεία μέλους της στους Λειψούς.
> 
> 
> Για να χαρακτηρίσει κανείς τη βία ως πολιτική, κατά τη γνώμη μου, υπάρχουν 3 σημεία που τη διαφοροποιοούν από την ποινική βία.
> ...


Εχεις διαβάσει καθόλου τον δρόμο προς τον εθνοσιαλισμό ?

Tο Μein Kampf ?

ΘΑ βρεις απελπιστικά πολλές ομοιότητες με τα γραφόμενα σου.... 

Το λυπηρό όμως είναι πως βλέπει κανείς έναν νέο της ηλικίας σου να επικροτεί πράξεις όπως αυτές της 17Ν, στιγνές δολοφονίες, κλοπές, κλπ.

Καλύτερος ο μπάτσος που είτε καταλάθος, είτε σε ένα ξέσπασμα/σπάσιμο του διαρκή ψυχολογικού και όχι μόνο πολέμου που έχουν στα εξάρχεια, από τους φονιάδες της 17Ν....


Ξεχνάς επαννηλημένως ότι η Βία φέρνει Βία. Οσο ποιο πολύ ενισχύετε αυτό που εσύ λες "κοινωνική εξέγερση" σπάζωντας και καίγοντας, τόσο ποιο πολλούς "αγανακτισμένους πολίτες" θα βρεις απέναντι σου, (που είτε είναι ασφαλήτες, παρακρατικοί, χρυσαυγήτες, ή πραγματικά αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες από έμπορους κλπ). 

Δράση αντίδραση...

Ο δε εθισμός στην βία ειδικά σε μαζικές μορφές και σε νεαρές ηλικίες, είναι αυτοκτονική προσπάθεια για την κοινωνία μας (και το ξέρουν καλά κάτι τύποι του Σύριζα και α-κάτι), έτσι ξεκινάς από την βιτρίνα της τράπεζας, και μετά από λίγο βρίσκεσε πυροβολιμένος από το όπλο ενός μαγαζάτορα που δεν άντεχε να πληρώνει φόρους, τράπεζες, γραμμάτια και βιτρίνες πάνω από όλα....

Η βία φέρνει βία, η πολύ βία φέρνει το θάνατο...

Κοινωνική εξέγερση δια μέσου βίας, μάλλον καταλήγει σε εμφύλιο, γιατί όπως εσύ δεν γουστάρεις το σύστημα που υπάρχει σήμερα, έτσι και εγώ δεν γουστάρω το σύστημα που θες να μας επιβάλεις, και όπως εσύ πήγες να το πάρεις με την βία, έτσι και εγώ θα πολεμήσω το νέο σύστημα με την βία και πάλι. Θα με πεις χρυσαυγήτη ? Θα σου απαντήσω ποια η διαφορά μας....

Και τότε θα καταλάβεις ότι δεν θα έχεις καμία διαφορά...

----------


## vector

οσοι διαβαζουν τα γραφόμενα,καταλαβαίνουν και ταξινομούν τον καθένα όπως του αξίζει...

----------


## papashark

> Βέβαια αυτή η είδηση ήταν δημοσιευμένη στο ιντυμεντια εδώ και μερικές μέρες για τους ασφαλίτες που έσπαγαν στο κέντρο και έκαναν πλιάτσικο.


Τώρα αυτές τις γελοιότητες δεν τις πιστεύετε ούτε εσείς οι ίδιοι ρε Αλέξανδρε καλά καλά...

Δηλαδή όλα οι ασφαλίτες τα κάνουν, από την μια βάζουν στολές και παίζουν τα ΜΑΤ, και από την άλλη βάζουν κουκούλες σπάνε, καίνε, σπάζουν και πετάνε πέτρες στους συναδέλφους, ενώ οι ένστολοι συνάδελφοι πετάνε δακρυγόνα και βαράνε τους κουκουλοφόρους συναδέλφους...

Βρε Αλέξανδρε, προσβάλεις την δική σου νοημοσύνη πρώτα από όλα...




> Επίσης χτες σε μάζωξη για φαγητό μας έκανε εντύπωση ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του φαγάδικου μας πληροφορούσε ότι γνωστός του ο οποίος υπηρετεί στην αστυνομία χρόνια ως ασφαλίτης, καυχιόταν ότι αυτές τις μέρες γέμισε ένα δωμάτιο από πλιάτσικα.... Κι αυτό βέβαια είναι απλά μια πληροφορία...


Βέβαια, άμα δεν πιστέψουμε τον σουβλατζή της γειτονιάς και τον ταρίφα που ξέρει τα πάντα (γύρω από το σεξ και όχι μόνο), ποιον θα πιστέψουμε ?

Κεντρικό νόημα των γραφόμενων σου Αλέξανδρε είναι "για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι !"


Edit : Αλέξανδρε δεν έχω λίστα με αστυνομικούς που έπεσαν στον καθήκον, ουτε καν αυτοί που σκοτώθηκαν στην Λουίζ Ριανκούρ από τον Τσουτσουβή, ή αυτούς που έφαγε η 17Ν. Βλέπεις κανένας δεν κρατάει στοιχεία για το πόσοι σκοτώθηκαν ή τραυματίστηκαν, οι αστυνομικοί είναι σαν τους Ιρακινούς. Οταν πεθαίνει ένας είναι απλά ένα νούμερο στα στατιστικά, όταν πεθαίνει ο αμερικάνος έχει όνομα και επίθετο, όπως ακριβώς η λίστα που ανάφερες...

----------


## freenet

> Εχεις διαβάσει καθόλου τον δρόμο προς τον εθνοσιαλισμό ?
> 
> Tο Μein Kampf ?
> 
> ΘΑ βρεις απελπιστικά πολλές ομοιότητες με τα γραφόμενα σου....


Πάνο, έλεος, συγχέεις στο μυαλό σου πράγματα και έννοιες τόσο διαφορετικά μεταξύ τους. Τι σχέση έχει η πολιτική βία των κοινωνιών με το φασιστικό καθεστώς? Ακόμα και ο σταλινισμός, καθεστώς απεχθές για τους μη σταλινικούς, είναι απολύτως διαφορετικος με τον φασισμό. Αυτό όποιος δεν μπορεί να το κατανοήσει απλά ισοπεδώνει. Δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη γνώση για να το αντιληφθείς αυτό και πραγματικά δυσκολεύομαι να πιστέψω ότι δεν το κατανοείς. 
Δεν θα το γυρίσουμε τώρα σε κοινωνικοπολιτικό σχολιασμό των δύο καθεστώτων αλλά χοντρικά σου επισημαίνω ότι ο φασισμός είναι η ακραία εκδοχή του καπιταλιστικού κράτους ενώ ο σταλινισμός τύπου σοβιετικής ένωσης είναι η διαστροφή του κομμουνισμού σε γραφειοκρατικού τύπου ιεραρχικό σύστημα που επιχειρησε να κάνει τον κομμουνισμό κρατική υπόθεση και όχι λαϊκή. Τα δύο καθεστώτα στα απλοϊκά μυαλά μοιάζουν μόνο στις δολοφονίες αντιφρονούντων και την καταπίεση και εκτελέσεις. Μην λέμε ότι θέλουμε γιατί αν αποδεχόμαστε άκριτα ότι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι το μέτρο τότε φτάνουμε στα εξής παράδοξα:
1oν Η επανάσταση του 1821 ήταν ένα όργιο εγκληματικότητας αφού οι εξεγερμένοι ασκώντας βία έκοβαν κεφάλια τούρκων
2ον Η αντίσταση στους γερμανούς ήταν μια έκφραση εγκληματικών δράσεων ομάδων του βουνού και της πόλης που διεξήγαγαν συμμοριτοπόλεμο εναντίον των γερμανών γιατί ασκούσαν βία.

Όταν το μόνο που βλέπει κανείς είναι το αίμα τότε μπορεί εύκολα να αποδεχτεί και τους παραπάνω διαστροφικούς ισχυρισμούς. Αλλά ποιος είναι σε θέση σήμερα να καταδικάσει την επανάσταση του 1821 ως αποκορύφωμα βίαιης δράσης και όργιο λαϊκής τρομοκρατίας? Ποιος μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι η βία που ασκούσαν οι καταπιεσμένοι της κατοχικής ελλάδας ήταν καταδικαστέα ως εγκληματική δράση εναντίον των κατακτητών? Τι αλλάζει στις θέσεις σας περί καταδίκης ? Μήπως η εθνικότητα του καταπιεζόμενου και η εθνικότητα του καπαπιεστή παίζουν ρόλο ή μήπως εκεί το κάνουμε γαργάρα γιατί η βία που άσκησε η κοινωνία στρεφόταν εναντίον όσων την καταπίεζαν και οδήγησε στην απελευθέρωση? 
Μην βγάζετε τόσο εύκολα τα αφοριστήρια και τα καταδικαστήρια όταν η ελληνική ιστορία είναι γεμάτη από βίαια γεγονότα που άλλαξαν την πορεία της... 




> Το λυπηρό όμως είναι πως βλέπει κανείς έναν νέο της ηλικίας σου να επικροτεί πράξεις όπως αυτές της 17Ν, στιγνές δολοφονίες, κλοπές, κλπ.


το έγραψα με τόση σαφήνεια ότι δεν συμφωνώ με πράξεις βίας εναντίον ζωής που το μόνο που θα είχα να κάνω επιπλέον θα ήταν να το χρωματίσω να το βάλω να αναβοσβήνει και να έχει φόντ size 40.




> Καλύτερος ο μπάτσος που είτε καταλάθος, είτε σε ένα ξέσπασμα/σπάσιμο του διαρκή ψυχολογικού και όχι μόνο πολέμου που έχουν στα εξάρχεια, από τους φονιάδες της 17Ν....


είναι θέμα επιλογής, εγώ λέω ούτε ο ένας ούτε ο άλλος αλλά για να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να μην χρειαζόμαστε κανέναν από τους δύο πρέπει να κινηθεί ιστορικά και η κοινωνία...




> Ξεχνάς επαννηλημένως ότι η Βία φέρνει Βία. Οσο ποιο πολύ ενισχύετε αυτό που εσύ λες "κοινωνική εξέγερση" σπάζωντας και καίγοντας, τόσο ποιο πολλούς "αγανακτισμένους πολίτες" θα βρεις απέναντι σου, (που είτε είναι ασφαλήτες, παρακρατικοί, χρυσαυγήτες, ή πραγματικά αγανακτισμένοι πολίτες από έμπορους κλπ).


Μάλλον δεν κατανόησες τη φράση του καθηγητή Ρούσση που περιέλαβα στην απάντηση μου.
Η βία των κοινωνικών εξεγέρσεων και κινημάτων είναι δευτερεύουσα (σημαίνει ότι έχει ένταση και εύρος πολύ μικρότερο από αυτό της συστημικής βίας που αγγίζει ευρυτερα κοινωνικά κομμάτια ,όπως πχ η ανεργία η φτώχεια και έχει σημαντικότατες κοινωνικές επιδράσεις) και δευτερογενής (σημαίνει ότι αρχικοποιείται ΑΦΟΥ ασκηθεί η συστημική βία και συνήθως ιστορικά προκύπτει ως απάντηση στην βία του κράτους που μερικές φορές τείνει να γίνει κρατική τρομοκρατία, η απεχθέστερη και πιο τυφλή μορφή βίας που ιστορικά συνδέεται με προβοκάτσιες, πολλαπλά θύματα στον πληθυσμό, στόχευση στους πολιτικούς αντιπάλους κτλ).


Τα υπόλοιπα τα αντιμετωπίζω ως ανέξοδη φλυαρία που κινδυνολογεί πέρα από τα όρια και χωρίς να αντιλαμβάνεται τι λέει...Ποιος ζήτησε εμφύλιο?

----------


## freenet

> Edit : Αλέξανδρε δεν έχω λίστα με αστυνομικούς που έπεσαν στον καθήκον, ουτε καν αυτοί που σκοτώθηκαν στην Λουίζ Ριανκούρ από τον Τσουτσουβή, ή αυτούς που έφαγε η 17Ν. Βλέπεις κανένας δεν κρατάει στοιχεία για το πόσοι σκοτώθηκαν ή τραυματίστηκαν, οι αστυνομικοί είναι σαν τους Ιρακινούς. Οταν πεθαίνει ένας είναι απλά ένα νούμερο στα στατιστικά, όταν πεθαίνει ο αμερικάνος έχει όνομα και επίθετο, όπως ακριβώς η λίστα που ανάφερες...


περίεργο δε σου φαίνεται αυτό? Δεν διαθέτει το κράτος και οι προπαγανδιστικοί μηχανισμοί του τέτοια λίστα για να συκοφαντήσει τους κοινωνικούς αγώνες? Μα το πιστεύεις ειλικρινά ότι το κράτος είναι τόσο απροετοίμαστο για κάτι τέτοιο? Φυσικά υπάρχει μια τέτοια λίστα για να αντιπαρεβληθεί στους αδικα σκοτωμένους από την αστυνομία πολίτες μόνο που τέτοια λίστα περιλαμβάνει και πιστολίδια με νονούς, εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, κτλ κτλ. 
Αν θέλεις να βρεις ονόματα μπάτσων που έπεσαν εν ώρα υπηρεσίας θα βρεις, το θέμα είναι αν αυτοί έπεσαν από διαδηλωτές, από εξεγερμένους κτλ...Εκεί θα δυσκολευτείς πολύ να βρεις κάτι,πάρα πολύ...Ενώ από την άλλη η λίστα των θυμάτων της αστυνομικής ασυδοσίας μεγαλώνει συνεχώς...Αυτή είναι η ποιοτική διαφορά...
Και μια παρατήρηση αν και δεν έχει μεγάλη αξία.Ο Τσουτσουβής δολοφονήθηκε σε συμπλοκή στο Γκύζη το 1985 ( με 3 νεκρούς αστυνομικούς) ενώ το περιστατικό στην οδό Λουίζης Ριανκούρ έγινε το 1992. Σήμερα βέβαια μετά και τις δίκες της 17Ν ξέρουμε ότι το περιστατικό στην Λουίζης Ριανκούρ δεν συνέβη ποτέ!!! Ήταν μια σκηνοθετημένη ιστορία της ασφάλειας για να εισπράξουν κάποιοι τα εκατομμύρια της επικήρυξης που υπήρχε για τη 17Ν. Βασίστηκε στην παρατηρητικότητα και αφέλεια συνάμα ενός ασφαλίτη που πρόσεξε ένα ύποπτο φορτηγάκι που όντως όπως παραδέχτηκαν μέλη της οργάνωσης έκανε "πρόβα" στην περιοχή αλλά ο ασφαλίτης το έκαψε κάνοντας μια χονδροειδή αναγνώριση (από όσο θυμάμαι από τις καταθέσεις των μελών της 17Ν που επέβαιναν στο φορτηγάκι, ο ασφαλίτης πλησίασε το φορτηγάκι και κοιτούσε επίμονα). Την επομένη λοιπόν η ασφάλεια έστησε μια καταδίωξη δήθεν από πληροφορία από την διαβόητη "Μαρία" ένα πρόσωπο που κατασκευάστηκε για τις ανάγκες του φαγώματος της επικήρυξης. Μάλιστα η μάρτυρας Μαρία Τσιντέρη που κατηγορήθηκε ότι ήταν η διαβόητη "Μαρία" νομίζω ότι τελικά αθωώθηκε ενώ υπήρχαν σειρά στοιχείων που φάνηκε μεταγενέστερα ότι ήταν κατασκευασμένα (πχ κάποιες μαγνητοφωνημένες συνομιλίες). 
Αυτό για την αποκατάσταση των πραγμάτων και να για να αντιληφθούμε ποιοι άνθρωποι διοικούν τις δυνάμεις καταστολής και το κράτος....

----------


## argi

Freenet ειλικρινά... σαν πολίτη αυτής της χώρας ποτέ δεν με άγγιξε η αστυνομική βία... ποτε δεν μου φερθηκαν άσχημα όποτε με σταμάτησαν για εξακρίβωση, μπλοκο με το αυτοκίνητο, αλκοτεστ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο... Από την άλλη μπορείς να πεις ότι απεφευγα τις κακοτοπιές μάλλον μειώνοντας τις πιθανότητες... (και όχι δεν ήμουν πάντα ξυρισμένος με κοντό μαλλί... και πήγαινα και στις ταβέρνες των εξαρχείων γιατί εκεί έμενε ο μελλοντικός κουμπάρος μου...)

Από την άλλη με εκνευρίζει αφανταστα η βία του διευθαρμένου υπαλληλου, εφοριακού, γιατρού, οτιδήποτε... 
Και με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα ότι και αν τον καταγγείλεις μετά οι "συνάδελφοι" του θα σου κάνουν την ζωή μαυρη...

ΑΠο την τράπεζα που με "κλέβει" με δάνεια και κάρτες μπορώ να αμυνθώ... μπορώ να μην ψωνίσω... Απο την εφορία όμως??? απο το ΕΣΥ? απο την δημόσια παιδεία που μονίμως είναι κλειστή και άρα δεν παρέχεται???
Απο το δωρεάν που μονο δωρεάν δεν είναι??

Τι πρέπει να κάνω εγώ ο αγανακτισμένος... ??? 

Η λογική της βίας που περιγράφεις... του εμφυλίου με τους "κατσαπλιάδες και τα κονσερβοκούτια" μόνο σε εμφύλιο μπορεί να ξαναοδηγήσει... Αν έκανε ένα καλό η δεκαετία του 80 (ίσως το μόνο) ήταν η εθνική συμφιλίωση... 

Εμείς πάμε ολοταχώς προς τα εκεί...

BTW είναι άλλο τα φυλλάδια στα πανεπιστήμια (ενήλικες) όπου στο κάτω κάτω υπάρχουν και οι πολιτικές νεολαιες και άλλο το να στήνεσαι έξω απο γυμνάσια και λύκεια και να μοιράζεις υλικό... Προσωπικά το βρίσκω χυδαίο να πιπιλάς το μυαλό του 13χρονού με πολιτική προπαγάνδα οποιουδήποτε κομματος και αν είναι... υπάρχουν και κάποιες γραμμές και κάποια όρια...

Κι ο Ματατζής που πήρε φωτια απο την μολοτωφ... να πεθάνει το γουρούνι να φάμε χοιρινό...

Επίσης δεν έχω σχέση με κοινωνιολογία... φυσικός με μεταπτυχιακά στην ΑΣΟΕΕ είμαι... 

@rg!

----------


## gounara

The revolution is here and now  ::

----------


## python

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWrH28Ep ... re=related deite kai auto gia na deite pou pigenoume

Η κυβέρνηση υπέκυψε τελικώς στο μόνιμο τουρκικό αίτημα να καταργηθούν στο Αιγαίο τα ελληνικά μόνιμα πεδία βολής, που καλύπτουν διεθνή και εθνικό εναέριο χώρο και έτσι «δεν έχει αντίρρηση», όπως αναφέρεται σε επίσημο έγγραφο, να παραχωρήσει μέρος του μόνιμου πεδίου βολής Ανδρου στην Τουρκία για αεροναυτική άσκηση χωρίς πυρά, όλο τον μήνα Ιανουάριο 2009. Τμήμα της περιοχής της τουρκικής άσκησης στην περιοχή της Ανδρου βρίσκεται μέσα στον εθνικό εναέριο χώρο, δεδομένου ότι απέχει μόλις 6 ν.μ. από τη νήσο Καλόγεροι βόρεια της Ανδρου και 6 ν.μ. από ...τη Μύκονο.



Τα υπουργεία Εξωτερικών και Αμύνης συναποφάσισαν στις αρχές του μήνα (4.12.200 ::  ότι «δεν έχουν αντίρρηση» να επιτρέψουν στην Τουρκία να διενεργήσει αεροναυτική άσκηση χωρίς πυρά σε 6 συνολικά περιοχές στο Αιγαίο (οι τέσσερις από αυτές απεικονίζονται στον χάρτη και οι υπόλοιπες δύο βρίσκονται νοτίως της Ρόδου).

Η περιοχή της τουρκικής άσκησης Νο3 περιλαμβάνει μεγάλο μέρος της περιοχής του ελληνικού μόνιμου πεδίου βολής της Ανδρου και μάλιστα μέσα στον εθνικό εναέριο χώρο των 10 ν.μ. (6 ν.μ. απόσταση από τη Μύκονο και τους Καλόγερους και μόλις 34 ν.μ. από το αεροδρόμιο Βενιζέλος!).

Το τουρκικό αίτημα για την κατάργηση των ελληνικών μόνιμων πεδίων βολής που καλύπτουν διεθνή και εθνικό εναέριο χρονολογείται από το 2000, με το αιτιολογικό ότι αυτά τα πεδία βολής είναι παράνομα, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Διεθνούς Οργανισμού Αεροναυτιλίας ICAO, που καθορίζει ότι χρειάζεται περιοχική συμφωνία για πεδία βολής πάνω από την ανοιχτή θάλασσα.

Η τότε ελληνική κυβέρνηση είχε αντιτείνει ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρξει αμοιβαία κατάργηση τέτοιων πεδίων βολής στο Αιγαίο και συγκεκριμένα του τουρκικού πεδίου βολής στην έξοδο των Στενών των Δαρδανελλίων. Η τουρκική κυβέρνηση είχε τότε υπαναχωρήσει από το αίτημά της, το οποίο επανέφερε προσφάτως χωρίς να συναντήσει παρόμοια αντίδραση από την ελληνική πλευρά.

Η τουρκική αεροναυτική άσκηση, που θα διεξαχθεί όλο τον Ιανουάριο στο κεντρικό και νότιο Αιγαίο, εντάσσεται προφανέστατα σε γενικότερο τουρκικό σχέδιο «κατάληψης» ολόκληρου του Αιγαίου με την πρόφαση των εκπαιδευτικών ασκήσεων, με τακτική ανανέωσή τους καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του χρόνου. Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο το Αιγαίο είναι σε μόνιμη βάση «δεσμευμένο» ακόμα και κατά την περίοδο ισχύος του Μνημονίου Παπούλια - Γιλμάζ τη θερινή περίοδο, καθώς δεν περιλαμβάνονται σ' αυτό οι εκπαιδευτικές ασκήσεις!

Η αρχή έχει γίνει από πολλού χρόνου στην περιοχή της Λήμνου, όπου η Τουρκία «με το έτσι θέλω» εκδίδει συνεχώς αγγελίες για ασκήσεις με πυρά, προσπαθώντας να νομιμοποιήσει παράνομο τουρκικό πεδίο βολής, μέσα στο FIR Αθηνών, που επικαλύπτει και εθνικό εναέριο χώρο.

Η περιοχή Νο3 της νέας τουρκικής άσκησης, στην περιοχή της Ανδρου, με την πλήρη συναίνεση μάλιστα της ελληνικής κυβέρνησης, έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία για την Τουρκία. Οπως είναι γνωστό, η νήσος Καλόγεροι, βορείως της Ανδρου, αποτελεί για την Τουρκία «την αφετηρία» για τον καθορισμό του μισού Αιγαίου από τον 25ο μεσημβρινό και ανατολικά ως περιοχή αποκλειστικού ελέγχου της Αγκυρας, με βάση τον σχετικό τουρκικό νόμο του Δεκεμβρίου 2001.

Ετσι, με βάση την τουρκική λογική και πρακτική, η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή Νο3 της νέας άσκησης σχεδιάστηκε κατά τρόπο ώστε να απαγορεύσει στην Ελλάδα (σ.σ. με τη συναίνεσή της) την εξακολούθηση λειτουργίας του μόνιμου πεδίου βολής Ανδρου, διότι μέρος της περιοχής του εμπίπτει στον αναφερθέντα τουρκικό νόμο και επομένως δεν μπορεί να συν-ελέγχεται από την Ελλάδα. Η πράξη αυτή κατά πάσα πιθανότητα αποτελεί «προπομπό» για την εξουδετέρωση και άλλων ελληνικών πεδίων βολής, περιοχών εκπαίδευσης και περιοχών ασκήσεων, οι οποίες «εμπεριέχονται» στην περιοχή «εφαρμογής» του τουρκικού νόμου του 2001.

Στην ουσία, η Τουρκία με το «κόλπο» των εκπαιδευτικών ασκήσεων δεσμεύει το Αιγαίο καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια του χρόνου με τις ασκήσεις της (π.χ. Φερτίνα, Ασίκ Ντενίζ, Σενίκ Ντενς και ΤΑΣΜΟ, με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχει χώρος και χρόνος για αντίστοιχες ελληνικές εκπαιδευτικές ασκήσεις, που έτσι και αλλιώς περιορίζονται σε μία και αυτή εικονική (Τρίαινα).



Για πείτε τώρα καημένα παιδάκια, που οι Αναρχικοί φταίνε !!! τους έχουν βάλει οι ΗΠΑ Ε??? χαχαχαχαχα απαράδεκτοι είστε όλοι!!!! 
Κοιμάστε και μας τρώνε τα ψευτο Εθνίκια!!! αρε ΝΔ!!!! και ΠΑΣΟΚ!! ΓΤΠ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ!! που είναι ο παπάρας ο Εθνικιστής ??? του Λαοσ??? χαχαχαχαχα ο Σύριζα φταίει και για υατο εε???
Σαν δεν ντρέπονται!!! χρησιμοποιούνε το πατριωτισμό για δικό τους σκοπό, σε άτομα που δεν γνωρίζουν καταστάσεις , με την παραπληροφόρηση των Μέντια / Σαούρν!!! χαχαχαχα  ::   ::  

Για να ακούσουμε τώρα την άποψη ??? σας??? Οι Αναρχικοί φταίνε για αυτο???? πρώτη φορά συμβαίνει??? 
μήπως οι Αναρχικοί είναι ποιο εθνίκια τελικά απο τους ψευτο πατριώτες της Ελλάδος????? 
μήπως μόνο Φούμαρα μας πουλάνε????? οι πολιτικοί ???? Πασοκμ Νδ , Λαός και πλέον δυστηχώς ΚΚε?? (λαός και κκε ενάντια στο Σύριζα!!!!! χαχαχαχαχα!!!!)

Η ΒΙΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΒΙΑ, ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΑΜΥΝΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙ ΒΙΑ , ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ??? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΑΜΑΚΑΣ??? 

Μια ζωή λέμε πώσο μαμάκες είμαστε, μας δουλεύουν κανονικά!!! αλλα δεν κάνουμε τίποτα!! επιτέλους κάποιοι κάνουν , μπορεί να είναι εντελώς λανθασμένος ο τρόπος, δεν αντιλέγω !!!! αλλα κάτι κάνουν!!!!! εσείς που δεν κάνατε ποτέ τίποτα, που πάντα θεωρούσατε τον εαυτό σας μαμάκες, που ποτέ δεν αντιδράσατε, που ποτέ δεν αναφέρατε άλλο τρόπο , σκύψτε τα κεφαλάκια σας, κοιτάξτε το καθρέφτη και αναρωτηθείτε , ΜΗΠΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΜΑΚΕΣ?? ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ???? 

Μην ψάξουμε σε παλιά ποστ, που γκρινιάζατε για τις φωτιές, την παιδία, την Μακεδονία μας, την οικονομία μας και κάτι άλλα??? που λες και είστε πολιτικοί ο ένας τα έχωνε στον άλλον!!! 

Να ξέρετε πως θα έχουμε και άλλες εξελίξεις!!!

Βατοπεδιο- θα χαθεί / δολοφονος μπάτσος εξοστρακισμός , 3 χρόνάκια με αναστολή / και Ελληνοτουρκικά πάνω απο την Αθήνα θα κάνουν Ασκήσεις......

----------


## VFXCode

> ............
> Η ΒΙΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΒΙΑ, ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΑΜΥΝΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙ ΒΙΑ , ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ??? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΑΜΑΚΑΣ??? 
> 
> Μια ζωή λέμε πώσο μαμάκες είμαστε, μας δουλεύουν κανονικά!!! αλλα δεν κάνουμε τίποτα!! επιτέλους κάποιοι κάνουν , μπορεί να είναι εντελώς λανθασμένος ο τρόπος, δεν αντιλέγω !!!! αλλα κάτι κάνουν!!!!! εσείς που δεν κάνατε ποτέ τίποτα, που πάντα θεωρούσατε τον εαυτό σας μαμάκες, που ποτέ δεν αντιδράσατε, που ποτέ δεν αναφέρατε άλλο τρόπο , σκύψτε τα κεφαλάκια σας, κοιτάξτε το καθρέφτη και αναρωτηθείτε , ΜΗΠΩ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΟΙΟ ΜΑΜΑΚΕΣ?? ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΡΙΝ???? .....



http://www.greektube.org/content/view/38588/2/  ::

----------


## freenet

> Freenet ειλικρινά... σαν πολίτη αυτής της χώρας ποτέ δεν με άγγιξε η αστυνομική βία... ποτε δεν μου φερθηκαν άσχημα όποτε με σταμάτησαν για εξακρίβωση, μπλοκο με το αυτοκίνητο, αλκοτεστ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο... Από την άλλη μπορείς να πεις ότι απεφευγα τις κακοτοπιές μάλλον μειώνοντας τις πιθανότητες... (και όχι δεν ήμουν πάντα ξυρισμένος με κοντό μαλλί... και πήγαινα και στις ταβέρνες των εξαρχείων γιατί εκεί έμενε ο μελλοντικός κουμπάρος μου...)


η πιθανότητα της άσκησης της κρατικής καταστολής αυξάνει ανάλογα με την περιοχή, την εμφάνιση, την καταγωγή, την πολιτική κατεύθυνση. Ενίοτε βέβαια η τυχαιότητα άσκησης της πάνω στο "σωρό" είναι ευθέως ανάλογη της τυχαιότητας να εξοστρακίζεται μια σφαίρα και να καρφώνεται στην καρδούλα ενός παιδιού.




> Από την άλλη με εκνευρίζει αφανταστα η βία του διευθαρμένου υπαλληλου, εφοριακού, γιατρού, οτιδήποτε... 
> Και με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα ότι και αν τον καταγγείλεις μετά οι "συνάδελφοι" του θα σου κάνουν την ζωή μαυρη...
> 
> ΑΠο την τράπεζα που με "κλέβει" με δάνεια και κάρτες μπορώ να αμυνθώ... μπορώ να μην ψωνίσω... Απο την εφορία όμως??? απο το ΕΣΥ? απο την δημόσια παιδεία που μονίμως είναι κλειστή και άρα δεν παρέχεται???
> Απο το δωρεάν που μονο δωρεάν δεν είναι??
> 
> Τι πρέπει να κάνω εγώ ο αγανακτισμένος... ???


η "δημόσια δωρεάν" παιδεία, η "δημόσια δωρεάν" υγεία το κράτος πρόνοιας, η αναξιοκρατία, η συστημική βία που εκφράζεται με αστυνομική βία με ανεργία με φτώχεια όλα αυτά είναι αρκετά για να δημιουργήσουν συνθήκες εξέγερσης. Μην παραπονιέσαι λοιπόν που κάποιοι πέρα από τα γαμωσταυρίδια βγήκαν και στους δρόμους "με το μόνο πράγμα που τους είχε απομείνει"...




> Η λογική της βίας που περιγράφεις... του εμφυλίου με τους "κατσαπλιάδες και τα κονσερβοκούτια" μόνο σε εμφύλιο μπορεί να ξαναοδηγήσει... Αν έκανε ένα καλό η δεκαετία του 80 (ίσως το μόνο) ήταν η εθνική συμφιλίωση... 
> 
> Εμείς πάμε ολοταχώς προς τα εκεί...


δεν προτείνω ένα νέο εμφύλιο κι αν κατάλαβες αυτό τότε λάθος κατάλαβες. Αλλά ανάμεσα σε ένα εμφύλιο και μια κοινωνική εξέγερση μεσολαβούν πολλά στάδια. ΔΕΝ είχαμε εμφυλίους σε όσα μέρη ιστορικά είχαμε εξεγέρσεις. Η ιστορία είναι καλός δάσκαλος για ολους και η κινδυνολογία εργαλείο της κυρίαρχης τάξης...




> BTW είναι άλλο τα φυλλάδια στα πανεπιστήμια (ενήλικες) όπου στο κάτω κάτω υπάρχουν και οι πολιτικές νεολαιες και άλλο το να στήνεσαι έξω απο γυμνάσια και λύκεια και να μοιράζεις υλικό... Προσωπικά το βρίσκω χυδαίο να πιπιλάς το μυαλό του 13χρονού με πολιτική προπαγάνδα οποιουδήποτε κομματος και αν είναι... υπάρχουν και κάποιες γραμμές και κάποια όρια...


πριν καν έρθουν σε επαφή με ένα φυλλάδιο πολιτικού περιεχομένου αυτά τα παιδιά έχουν "πυροβοληθεί" πολλές φορές και για πολλές ώρες την ημέρα με την επίσημη εκδοχή της κρατικής προπαγάνδας, από τα κοινοβουλευτικά πτώματα της ενσωμάτωσης, από τις τηλεκαφετζούδες και τα σκουπίδια της καθημερινότητας στην τηλεόραση τα έντυπα κτλ. Και τώρα ύστερα από τόσο μαζική και εντατικοποιημένη πλύση εγκεφάλου των παιδιών σας, φοβάστε ένα απλό έντυπο έξω από ένα σχολείο?

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Edit : Αλέξανδρε δεν έχω λίστα με αστυνομικούς που έπεσαν στον καθήκον, ουτε καν αυτοί που σκοτώθηκαν στην Λουίζ Ριανκούρ από τον Τσουτσουβή, ή αυτούς που έφαγε η 17Ν. Βλέπεις κανένας δεν κρατάει στοιχεία για το πόσοι σκοτώθηκαν ή τραυματίστηκαν, οι αστυνομικοί είναι σαν τους Ιρακινούς. Οταν πεθαίνει ένας είναι απλά ένα νούμερο στα στατιστικά, όταν πεθαίνει ο αμερικάνος έχει όνομα και επίθετο, όπως ακριβώς η λίστα που ανάφερες...
> 
> 
> περίεργο δε σου φαίνεται αυτό? Δεν διαθέτει το κράτος και οι προπαγανδιστικοί μηχανισμοί του τέτοια λίστα για να συκοφαντήσει τους κοινωνικούς αγώνες? Μα το πιστεύεις ειλικρινά ότι το κράτος είναι τόσο απροετοίμαστο για κάτι τέτοιο? Φυσικά υπάρχει μια τέτοια λίστα για να αντιπαρεβληθεί στους αδικα σκοτωμένους από την αστυνομία πολίτες μόνο που τέτοια λίστα περιλαμβάνει και πιστολίδια με νονούς, εμπόρους ναρκωτικών, κτλ κτλ.


Mήπως δεν υπάρχει, γιατί το κράτος που φαντάζεσε εσύ, δεν υπάρχει απλά ?

Μήπως δεν υπάρχει γιατί σκοπός του κράτους δεν είναι αυτός που εσύ πιστεύεις ?

Μήπως δεν υπάρχει γιατί στο όνομα κάποιον δήθεν διανοούμενων και δήθεν προοδευτικών, η αστυνομία αποτελεί απλά τον εύκολο και συνήθη στόχο ?

Καθόλου περίεργο δεν μου φαίνετε...

Τώρα πως η μολότοφ αποτελεί κοινωνικό αγώνα, ε δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω...

Οπως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σε διαδηλώσεις που δεν υπάρχουν αντιεξουσιαστές ή αριστεριστές, δεν πέφτει ξύλο με τα ΜΑΤ, γιατι δεν πέφτουν δακρυγόνα, και γιατί γενικά εκεί δεν υπάρχει βία.

Η κότα έκανε το αυγή ή το αυγό την κότα ?

Στα είπε ο @rgi παραπάνω, και εκείνος τραβά ζόρια, και εκείνου το σύστημα του ασκεί "βία" (κατά την δική σου ερμηνεία), γιατί λοιπόν δεν βγαίνει να αρχίσει να σπάει και εκείνος με την σειρά του ? Να βγούμε οι εμποροι και οι μικροεπιχειρηματίες που το κράτος κάθε χρόνο μας κλέβει με τις περαιώσεις και αν αρχίσουμε και εμείς να καίμε και να σπάμε.

Ας βγει κάθε συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση να κάνει την πορεία της και ας κάψει, σπάσει. Μέρα παρά μέρα έχει πορεία στο κέντρο, μέρα παρα μέρα φωτιά και μπούρμπερη. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έτσι θα πάμε πολύ μπροστά ως κράτος !

Μόλις καουν δε τα κλασσικά δημόσια κτύρια και οι τράπεζες, θα αρχίσουμε να βαράμε και άλλα δημόσια κτύρια, την πυροσβεστική, τα νοσοκομεία, τα σχολεία, ότι βρούμε, άλλωστε αυτά τα άτοιμα τρώνε τους φόρους που εμείς δίνουμε, όσο λιγότερα σχολεία και νοσοκομεία, τόσο λιγότεροι φόροι !!!




> δεν προτείνω ένα νέο εμφύλιο κι αν κατάλαβες αυτό τότε λάθος κατάλαβες. Αλλά ανάμεσα σε ένα εμφύλιο και μια κοινωνική εξέγερση μεσολαβούν πολλά στάδια. ΔΕΝ είχαμε εμφυλίους σε όσα μέρη ιστορικά είχαμε εξεγέρσεις. Η ιστορία είναι καλός δάσκαλος για ολους και η κινδυνολογία εργαλείο της κυρίαρχης τάξης..


Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι το κάψιμο και σπάσιμο είναι κοινωνική εξέγερση ?

Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα υπάρξουν αγανακτισμένη πολίτες ως "δράση-αντίδραση" ?

Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι με μάχες μεταξύ κοινωνικά εξεγερμένων και αγανακτισμένων πολιτών, και τον εθισμό του κοινωνικού συνόλου στην βία δεν θα πάμε σε εμφύλιο ?

Επρεπε να σε είχα μαζί μου στην Αλβανία όταν έπεσαν οι πυραμίδες, θα καταλάβενες 2-3 πράγματα παραπάνω...

Σημασία στο αν η κοινωνική εξέγερση καταλήξη σε εμφύλιο, έχει να κάνει με τα ποσοστά, όταν το 1% επαναστατεί ενάντια στο 95% (για να μην πω 99%), τότε μάλλον σε γενοκτονία του 1% θα καταλήξει.... Και αυτό γιατί το 1% είναι μια μικρή μειοψηφία, δεν είναι σοβαρό μέρος του κοινωνικού συνόλου, όχι τουλάχιστον τόσο ώστε να αποτελεί "κοινωνική" εξέγερση.




> Η ΒΙΑ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΒΙΑ, ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ Ο ΑΜΥΝΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙ ΒΙΑ , ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΛΕΓΕΤΑΙ??? ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΑΜΑΚΑΣ???


Εγώ έχω σοβαρές ενστάσεις για το ποιος ξεκινάει τα επεισόδια. Οχι ότι δεν φταίει η αστυνομία κάποιες φορές, αλλά έχω δει την μπροσθοφυλακή και του ΠΑΜΕ και των ΕΑΑΚ, να φτάνουν μπροστά στο φράγμα των αστυνομικών και να τους βαράνε με τα στυλιάρια που έχουν για τις σημαίες.

Όταν δε "φιλοξενείς" μέσα στο μπλοκ της πορείας σου αντιεξουσιαστές με μολότοφ, πέτρες, λοστάρια, μην σου φαίνετε περίεργο που σου την πέφτει η αστυνομία....

Πολλές, πάρα πολλές διαδηλώσεις, είναι απλά ειρηνικές. Όχι γιατί βαριούνται τα ΜΑΤ να δείρουν, απλά γιατί δεν υπάρχει λόγος. Όταν όμως υπάρχουν ανάμεσα οι α-μακάκες, τότε λόγος υπάρχει. Και αντί οι διαδηλωτές να φροντίζουν να τους απομωνόνουν (ακούμε αυτή την π@π@ριά-καραμέλα πολλές φορές για την δήθεν περιφρούρηση της πορείας από τους οργανωτές), μόλις πλησιάσουν οι αστυνομικοί, φροντίζουν να αντιπαρατεθούν μαζί τους...

Γιατί άραγε στα Γήπεδα ξύλο πέφτε πάντα σε συγκεκριμένες θύρες ? Μήπως γιατί εκεί μαζεύονται αυτοί που πετάνε τα διάφορα ? Γιατί άμα πετάξεις μπουκάλι από την 4 θα σε βρίσει η μισή εξέδρα, ενώ από την 6 θα σου δώσουν άλλα 10 για να έχεις να ρίχνεις ?




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi 
> 
> BTW είναι άλλο τα φυλλάδια στα πανεπιστήμια (ενήλικες) όπου στο κάτω κάτω υπάρχουν και οι πολιτικές νεολαιες και άλλο το να στήνεσαι έξω απο γυμνάσια και λύκεια και να μοιράζεις υλικό... Προσωπικά το βρίσκω χυδαίο να πιπιλάς το μυαλό του 13χρονού με πολιτική προπαγάνδα οποιουδήποτε κομματος και αν είναι... υπάρχουν και κάποιες γραμμές και κάποια όρια...
> 
> 
> πριν καν έρθουν σε επαφή με ένα φυλλάδιο πολιτικού περιεχομένου αυτά τα παιδιά έχουν "πυροβοληθεί" πολλές φορές και για πολλές ώρες την ημέρα με την επίσημη εκδοχή της κρατικής προπαγάνδας, από τα κοινοβουλευτικά πτώματα της ενσωμάτωσης, από τις τηλεκαφετζούδες και τα σκουπίδια της καθημερινότητας στην τηλεόραση τα έντυπα κτλ. Και τώρα ύστερα από τόσο μαζική και εντατικοποιημένη πλύση εγκεφάλου των παιδιών σας, φοβάστε ένα απλό έντυπο έξω από ένα σχολείο?


Στο σπίτι είναι ευθήνη του κηδεμώνα το αν θα δει τηλέοραση, όπως και ευθήνη του είναι να εξηγήση 2-3 πράγματα παραπάνω σε αυτά που θα δει (εν γνώση του) στην τηλεόραση.

Το να μοιράζεις πολιτικά φυλάδια σε παιδιά του Γυμνασίου, ειναι βαρύ ποινικό αδίκημα και εγκληματικό. 

Οποιαδήποτε δικαιολογίες σε αυτή την πράξη είναι από απλά συμψηφισμός στην μακακία, μέχρι γελοιότητα.

----------


## freenet

> Mήπως δεν υπάρχει, γιατί το κράτος που φαντάζεσε εσύ, δεν υπάρχει απλά ?
> 
> Μήπως δεν υπάρχει γιατί σκοπός του κράτους δεν είναι αυτός που εσύ πιστεύεις ?
> 
> Μήπως δεν υπάρχει γιατί στο όνομα κάποιον δήθεν διανοούμενων και δήθεν προοδευτικών, η αστυνομία αποτελεί απλά τον εύκολο και συνήθη στόχο ?
> 
> Καθόλου περίεργο δεν μου φαίνετε...


Υποθέτω ότι ο καθένας έχει μια διαφορετική εικόνα του κράτους, εσύ το βλέπεις πιθανόν από τις συναλλαγές σου μαζί του λόγω της δουλειάς σου και ως πολίτης που κινείται στα όρια της πόλης. Πολλοί άλλοι βιώνουν μια διαφορετική εικόνα του κράτους. Θεωρείς ότι έχεις την ίδια εικόνα με έναν μετανάστη? Ή μήπως με έναν άνεργο? Ή μήπως με κάποιον φτωχό που ζει σε κάποιο υπόγειο προς Κυψέλη ή Περιστέρι ή Ζωγράφου? Ή μήπως με κάποιον που προστρέχει σε αυτό και στις υπηρεσίες δημόσιας υγείας και δεν βρίσκει ούτε καν γάζες? Ή μήπως οι φοιτητές και μαθητές που αντιλαμβάνονται μια εκπαιδευτική πραγματικότητα που καθημερινά χειροτερεύει? Ή μήπως οι διαδηλωτές που βιώνουν μια καθημερινή σκλήρυνση της κρατικής καταστολής? 
Δυστυχώς τον Αλέξη δεν μπορώ να τον ρωτήσω τι εικόνα του κράτους έχει τώρα....και ο νοών νοείτω 




> Τώρα πως η μολότοφ αποτελεί κοινωνικό αγώνα, ε δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω...
> 
> Οπως δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί σε διαδηλώσεις που δεν υπάρχουν αντιεξουσιαστές ή αριστεριστές, δεν πέφτει ξύλο με τα ΜΑΤ, γιατι δεν πέφτουν δακρυγόνα, και γιατί γενικά εκεί δεν υπάρχει βία.


Για κάθε αγώνα το κίνημα επιλέγει τα μέσα πάλης του ανάλογα με τις συνθήκες και τις περιστάσεις. Σε συνθήκες που ξεσπάει η οργή και η αγανάκτηση, σε συνθήκες κοινωνικής εξέγερσης προφανώς η κλιμάκωση περιλαμβάνει και τέτοια μέσα πάλης. Ακόμα κι έτσι όμως, ΠΑΛΙ τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιούν οι εξεγερμένοι είναι σαφώς κατώτερα και μικρότερης έντασης από αυτά του κράτους. Δεν είδαμε πχ σφαίρες από τους εξεγερμένους ενώ από τις δυνάμεις καταστολής γίναμε μάρτυρες όλοι, ακόμα και τις επόμενες της δολοφονίας μέρες, να ρίχνουν με τα όπλα τους. Είδαμε εκτεταμένη χρήση δακρυγόνων και χημικών (υπολογίζεται πάνω από 5000 δακρυγόνα που σημαίνει πάνω από 500 την ημέρα!!!!!) και μάλιστα και καινούριων μιγμάτων με νευροπαραλυτικά (περισσότερα λόγια σε αυτό είναι πλεονασμός). Αυτά τα αέρια και δακρυγόνα επί δικαίων και αδίκων, είναι διαπιστωμένο ότι είναι απαγορευμένα από συνθήκες περί διάδοσης και χρήσης χημικών (το τραγικό είναι ότι απαγορεύεται η χρήση για τον εξωτερικό εχθρό αλλά επιτρέπεται η χρήση για τον εσωτερικό εχθρό!) και μάλιστα καρκινογόνα. 
Μιλάς για μολότωφ και πέτρες και ξεχνάς επιδεικτικά τα δακρυγόνα, τις χειροβομβίδες, τα άερια, την εκτεταμένη βία των δυνάμεων καταστολής, τις αθρόες συλλήψεις στο σωρό. Υπάρχει δυστυχώς αυτή η τάση να θυμόμαστε τις μολότωφ και να ξεχνάμε τα δακρυγόνα...




> Στα είπε ο @rgi παραπάνω, και εκείνος τραβά ζόρια, και εκείνου το σύστημα του ασκεί "βία" (κατά την δική σου ερμηνεία), γιατί λοιπόν δεν βγαίνει να αρχίσει να σπάει και εκείνος με την σειρά του ? Να βγούμε οι εμποροι και οι μικροεπιχειρηματίες που το κράτος κάθε χρόνο μας κλέβει με τις περαιώσεις και αν αρχίσουμε και εμείς να καίμε και να σπάμε.


Έχετε ακόμα χρόνο για να συμμετάσχετε αν το επιθυμείτε, αλλιώς περιμένετε την επόμενη εξέγερση, η οποία προβλέπω να είναι πολύ πιο κοντά από ότι θα θέλανε κάποιοι και πιθανόν ακόμα πιο βίαιη από αυτήν γιατί δεν βλέπω να έχει χαμπαριάσει το κράτος τι έχει γίνει εδώ και βλέπω να έχει επιστρατεύσει τα πιο συκοφαντικά και χυδαία προπαγανδιστικά επιχειρηματα...Αααα να μην το ξεχάσω, αθώοι στις καρδιές μας και τυπικά όλοι για το μεγαλύτερο σκάνδαλο επί της δημόσιας γης, που το κόστος για σένα για μένα για όλους κύριε Πάνο είναι περίπου 200 φορές περισσότερο από την εκτίμηση του εβεα για τις καταστροφές...Για αυτά Πάνο σφυράτε αδιάφορα, ρίξτε κάνα γαμωσταυρίδι και πάμε για το επόμενο βατοπαίδι...




> Ας βγει κάθε συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση να κάνει την πορεία της και ας κάψει, σπάσει. Μέρα παρά μέρα έχει πορεία στο κέντρο, μέρα παρα μέρα φωτιά και μπούρμπερη. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έτσι θα πάμε πολύ μπροστά ως κράτος !


όσο κι αν προσπαθήσουν οι "συνδικαλιστές" να τα κάνουν όλα χάος, δεν μπορούν να τα καταφέρουν τόσο καλά όσο το κράτος...




> Μόλις καουν δε τα κλασσικά δημόσια κτύρια και οι τράπεζες, θα αρχίσουμε να βαράμε και άλλα δημόσια κτύρια, την πυροσβεστική, τα νοσοκομεία, τα σχολεία, ότι βρούμε, άλλωστε αυτά τα άτοιμα τρώνε τους φόρους που εμείς δίνουμε, όσο λιγότερα σχολεία και νοσοκομεία, τόσο λιγότεροι φόροι !!!


Μην είσαι αφελής, οι περισσότεροι φόροι δεν κατευθύνονται στη δημόσια υγεία, στη δημόσια παιδεία, στις μεταφορές και σε υπηρεσίες κοινής ωφέλειας. Μην διαστρέφουμε και την πραγματικότητα που ζούμε. 




> Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι το κάψιμο και σπάσιμο είναι κοινωνική εξέγερση ?
> 
> Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι δεν θα υπάρξουν αγανακτισμένη πολίτες ως "δράση-αντίδραση" ?
> 
> Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις ότι με μάχες μεταξύ κοινωνικά εξεγερμένων και αγανακτισμένων πολιτών, και τον εθισμό του κοινωνικού συνόλου στην βία δεν θα πάμε σε εμφύλιο ?


Πάνο επικεντρώνεις την προσοχή σου στο "κάψιμο και το σπάσιμο", παραγνωρίζεις τον όγκο και τη συμμετοχή του κόσμου, υποβαθμίζεις συνειδητά την πρόκληση και βίαιη αντιμετώπιση από την κρατική καταστολή, δεν αναγνωρίζεις καν την πλήρη ευθύνη του κράτους στην πρόκληση των βίαιων επεισοδίων, παρακάμπτεις τελείως το αρχικό γεγονός που δεν είναι καθόλου μεμονωμένο (θυμίσου εσύ ο ίδιος ειρωνευόσουν όταν πριν πολύ καιρό μιλούσα για μπατσοκρατία στο κέντρο και τα εξάρχεια). 
Και φυσικά μια κοινωνική εξέγερση (χωρίς εισαγωγικά όπως βάζει το τιμημένο ή μάλλον δεν τολμά να ψελλίσει καν τη φράση κοινωνική εξέγερση) είναι βίαιη, έχει ακρότητες, έχει σύγκρουση, έχει καταστροφή.
Η βία,Πάνο, δεν είναι η εξαίρεση της ιστορικής συνέχειας, είναι η βασική συνιστώσα των κοινωνιών. Μόνο που οι πιο βαριές μορφές της είναι αόρατες από τα μάτια των νοικοκυραίων, γιατί η βία της ανεργίας δεν φαίνεται μέσα στα καταστήματα των νοικοκυραίων, η βία της φτώχειας δεν αγγίζει τους προνομιούχους, η βία των νόμων που αποτυπώνει το συσχετισμό δυνάμεων και επιβεβαιώνει την κυριαρχία των ισχυρών δεν θα μεταδοθεί ποτέ από τα δελτία ειδήσεων. Αυτή η βία δεν έχει μολότωφ και οδοφράγματα, έχει τσακισμένες ζωές πίσω της, έχει αναξιοπρέπεια και θανάτους στα εργατικά κάτεργα (πότε ενδιαφερθήκαμε τελευταία φορά για το γεγονός ότι η ελλάδα είναι από τις πρώτες ίσως η πρώτη σε εργατικά ατυχήματα στην ευρώπη? Τυχαία λες? ). Αυτές τις μορφές βίας δεν τις λογαριάζεις στις εξισώσεις σου? 
Αλλά τη μολότωφ σου δείχνουν τη μολότωφ βλέπεις κι εσύ. Μην κατηγορείς λοιπόν τους εξεγερμένους για την δική μας αδιαφορία, ωχαδερφισμό και σταρχιδισμό, γιατί εσύ, εγώ όλοι μας τους οπλίσαμε με μολότωφ...Και τώρα διαμαρτυρόμαστε που τις πετάνε πάνω στα σύμβολα της δικής μας ευδαιμονίας, στα σύμβολα του πλουτισμού και του καπιταλισμού που αυτούς τσακίζει με σφαίρες και ανέχεια.





> Στο σπίτι είναι ευθήνη του κηδεμώνα το αν θα δει τηλέοραση, όπως και ευθήνη του είναι να εξηγήση 2-3 πράγματα παραπάνω σε αυτά που θα δει (εν γνώση του) στην τηλεόραση.
> 
> Το να μοιράζεις πολιτικά φυλάδια σε παιδιά του Γυμνασίου, ειναι βαρύ ποινικό αδίκημα και εγκληματικό. 
> 
> Οποιαδήποτε δικαιολογίες σε αυτή την πράξη είναι από απλά συμψηφισμός στην μακακία, μέχρι γελοιότητα.


σωστά, μαλακίες και γελοιότητα είναι να προσπαθήσεις να μιλήσεις στα παιδιά πέρα από την τηλεόραση, την προπαγάνδα και τους γονείς. Μόνο που η κοινωνική έκρηξη και εξέγερση δεν χρειάζεται ούτε γονείς, ούτε τηλεόραση, ούτε υποκίνηση από ρεφορμιστές και διαχειριστές της αριστερής κουλτούρας... ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καμία νομοθεσία που να απαγορεύει να μοιράσεις φυλλάδια σε σχολεία, μιλώντας από αυτή την σκοπιά. Μην λέτε ότι σας κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι μόνο και μόνο για να δημιουργείτε εντυπώσεις.

----------


## gounara

Κάποτε θα 'ρθουν 
(Λευτέρης Παπαδόπουλος)

Κάποτε θα 'ρθουν να σου πουν 
πως σε πιστεύουν σ' αγαπούν 
και πως σε θένε 
Εχε το νου σου στο παιδί 
κλείσε την πόρτα με κλειδί 
ψέματα λένε 

Κάποτε θα 'ρθουν γνωστικοί 
λογάδες και γραμματικοί 
για να σε πείσουν 
Εχε το νου σου στο παιδί 
κλείσε την πόρτα με κλειδί 
θα σε πουλήσουν 

Και όταν θα 'ρθουν οι καιροί 
που θα 'χει σβύσει το κερί 
στην καταιγίδα 
Υπερασπίσου το παιδί 
γιατί αν γλιτώσει το παιδί 
υπάρχει ελπίδα

----------


## Mick Flemm

[quote=Ygk]


> Επειδή τα αναδημοσιεύεις, *φαντάζομαι ότι τα δέχεσαι κιόλας...
> *
> ......
> 
> Πολύ αντικειμενικό άρθρο ρε συ, τι να σου πω, λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους





> Another aspect...


Το τι δέχομαι καί τι όχι mick δεν το θεωρώ θέμα δημόσιας συζήτησης σε forum καί μάλιστα του AWMN (δεν είναι πολιτικού περιεχομένου forum)
Παρέθεσα κάτι που βρήκα πώς 'εχει αγγίξει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα με αφορμή την επικαιρότητα.
Η γενική μου θέση αποτυπώνεται σε ένα απο τα επόμενα Post.




> .....
> Διαβάζουμε, ενημερωνόμαστε καί......... ότι μας φωτίσει ο Θεός..
> Ειναι εγκληματικός ο παρωπιδισμός καί το τσουβάλιασμα...
> ...


Λάθος φαντάστηκες!
Θα παρακαλούσα για ένα edit στο 


> μιά καί το αρθρο σκόπιμα μπήκε σε πλάγια γραφή (είναι πνευματική ιδιοκτησία τρίτου) καί στό τέλος αναφέρεται καί η σχετική πηγή.
> Χαίρομαι που είχες χρόνο να τον αφιερώσεις για να το μελετήσεις καί να postάρεις εμπεριστατωμένα. 
> 
> 
> Φιλικά


O.K. απλά είδα ότι εκτός από το quote είχες κάνει και μια παρατήρηση δικιά σου στο κείμενο ουσιαστικά συμφωνώντας. Τεσπα αφού λες ότι είναι απλή παράθεση sorry, αν μπορεί κάποιος mod να κάνει edit και να βγάλει το nick του Ygk απ' τα quotes θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων.

----------


## JB172

> αν μπορεί κάποιος mod να κάνει edit και να βγάλει το nick του Ygk απ' τα quotes θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων.


Done.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Thanx  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Στο σπίτι είναι ευθήνη του κηδεμώνα το αν θα δει τηλέοραση, όπως και ευθήνη του είναι να εξηγήση 2-3 πράγματα παραπάνω σε αυτά που θα δει (εν γνώση του) στην τηλεόραση.
> 
> Το να μοιράζεις πολιτικά φυλάδια σε παιδιά του Γυμνασίου, ειναι βαρύ ποινικό αδίκημα και εγκληματικό. 
> 
> Οποιαδήποτε δικαιολογίες σε αυτή την πράξη είναι από απλά συμψηφισμός στην μακακία, μέχρι γελοιότητα.
> 
> 
> σωστά, ******** και γελοιότητα είναι να προσπαθήσεις να μιλήσεις στα παιδιά πέρα από την τηλεόραση, την προπαγάνδα και τους γονείς. Μόνο που η κοινωνική έκρηξη και εξέγερση δεν χρειάζεται ούτε γονείς, ούτε τηλεόραση, ούτε υποκίνηση από ρεφορμιστές και διαχειριστές της αριστερής κουλτούρας... ΔΕΝ υπάρχει καμία νομοθεσία που να απαγορεύει να μοιράσεις φυλλάδια σε σχολεία, μιλώντας από αυτή την σκοπιά. Μην λέτε ότι σας κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι μόνο και μόνο για να δημιουργείτε εντυπώσεις.


Οχι Αλέξανδρε, κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος, πολύ μεγάλο λάθος.

Τα 13χρονα παιδιά του γυμνασίου είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη των γωνιών τους, και αυτοί είναι υπεύθηνοι για το τι μπαίνει στα μυαλουδάκια τους και μόνο.

Ολα τα άλλα που γράφεις είναι χοντρές παρόλες για να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα.

----------


## freenet

> Οχι Αλέξανδρε, κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος, πολύ μεγάλο λάθος.
> 
> Τα 13χρονα παιδιά του γυμνασίου είναι αποκλειστική ευθύνη των γωνιών τους, και αυτοί είναι υπεύθηνοι για το τι μπαίνει στα μυαλουδάκια τους και μόνο.
> 
> Ολα τα άλλα που γράφεις είναι χοντρές παρόλες για να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα.



Προφανώς κάνεις πλάκα, θεωρείς χοντρές παρόλες ότι μπορεί να διαβάσουν ένα φυλλάδιο πολιτικού περιεχομένου και δεν θεωρείς καθόλου άξιο αναφοράς ότι τα παιδιά σας είναι καθημερινά "θύματα" του κάθε τρας, των videogames, της αποχαύνωσης που καλλιεργεί η τηλεόραση, των εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων σκηνών βίας που βλέπουν μέχρι την ενηλικίωση τους ( http://www.e-tipos.com/newsitem?id=65398 ).
Μήπως η ένστασή σου είναι στο περιεχόμενο των πολιτικών φυλλαδίων ? Αν ήταν φυλλάδιο πασόκ,νδ,κκε,σύριζα υπάρχει κάποιο θέμα? 
Θεωρείτε τα παιδιά τόσο αφελή ώστε να καθορίζεται η στάση τους από ένα απλό φυλλάδιο και νομίζετε ότι τα φυλλάδια μπορούν να τα σπρώξουν έξω από τα αστυνομικά τμήματα για να τα πετροβολούν? Ελάτε τώρα, τόσο πολύ υποτιμάτε τα παιδιά σας?

----------


## thalexan

*Ποινές για τη "ζαρντινιέρα"* 

http://news.ert.gr/el/ellada/koinonia/1 ... iniera.htm
_
"Με ποινές φυλάκισης από 15 έως 39 μήνες, ορισμένες εξ αυτών με αναστολή, τιμωρήθηκαν οι αστυνομικοί που κρίθηκαν ένοχοι για τον ξυλοδαρμό του 26χρονου Κύπριου σπουδαστή, Αυγουστίνου Δημητρίου, στην υπόθεση που είναι γνωστή και σαν υπόθεση της "ζαρντινιέρας". Το Τριμελές Εφετείο Θεσσαλονίκης καταδίκασε σε φυλάκιση τριών ετών, για το αδίκημα της επικίνδυνης σωματικής βλάβης, τρεις αστυφύλακες κι έναν αρχιφύλακα, θεωρώντας τους φυσικούς αυτουργούς του περιστατικού ξυλοδαρμού σε βάρος του 26χρονου. Επιπλέον, στον αρχιφύλακα επιβλήθηκε ποινή φυλάκισης τριών μηνών για το αδίκημα της έργω εξύβρισης, επειδή εμφανίζεται σε βίντεο να βγάζει το σκούφο από τον Αυγουστίνο Δημητρίου και να τον πετάει στο έδαφος. Όλες οι παραπάνω ποινές είναι εξαγοράσιμες προς πέντε ευρώ την ημέρα.

Με ποινές φυλάκισης 15 μηνών, με τριετή αναστολή, καταδικάστηκαν δύο αστυφύλακες, ένας αξιωματικός της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. και ο πρώην διευθυντής της κρατικής ασφάλειας Θεσσαλονίκης για την πράξη της απλής συνέργιας στην επικίνδυνη σωματική βλάβη. Στο σύνολο των κατηγορουμένων το δικαστήριο αναγνώρισε το ελαφρυντικό του πρότερου εντίμου βίου, ενώ οι εφέσεις αποφασίστηκε να έχουν ανασταλτικό αποτέλεσμα.

Έξω από το Δικαστικό Μέγαρο είχαν συγκεντρωθεί δεκάδες νεαροί, οι οποίοι μετά την ανακοίνωση της απόφασης φώναξαν συνθήματα κατά των αστυνομικών, πέταξαν αντικείμενα προς τις αστυνομικές δυνάμεις, οι οποίες απάντησαν με ρίψη χειροβομβίδων κρότου-λάμψης για να τους διαλύσουν. Οι νεαροί, μετά απ' αυτό, κατευθύνθηκαν προς το κέντρο της πόλης."_

----------


## freenet

> *Ποινές για τη "ζαρντινιέρα"* 
> 
> http://news.ert.gr/el/ellada/koinonia/1 ... iniera.htm
> _
> "Με ποινές φυλάκισης από 15 έως 39 μήνες, ορισμένες εξ αυτών με αναστολή, τιμωρήθηκαν οι αστυνομικοί που κρίθηκαν ένοχοι για τον ξυλοδαρμό του 26χρονου Κύπριου σπουδαστή, Αυγουστίνου Δημητρίου, στην υπόθεση που είναι γνωστή και σαν υπόθεση της "ζαρντινιέρας". Το Τριμελές Εφετείο Θεσσαλονίκης καταδίκασε σε φυλάκιση τριών ετών, για το αδίκημα της επικίνδυνης σωματικής βλάβης, τρεις αστυφύλακες κι έναν αρχιφύλακα, θεωρώντας τους φυσικούς αυτουργούς του περιστατικού ξυλοδαρμού σε βάρος του 26χρονου. Επιπλέον, στον αρχιφύλακα επιβλήθηκε ποινή φυλάκισης τριών μηνών για το αδίκημα της έργω εξύβρισης, επειδή εμφανίζεται σε βίντεο να βγάζει το σκούφο από τον Αυγουστίνο Δημητρίου και να τον πετάει στο έδαφος. Όλες οι παραπάνω ποινές είναι εξαγοράσιμες προς πέντε ευρώ την ημέρα.
> 
> Με ποινές φυλάκισης 15 μηνών, με τριετή αναστολή, καταδικάστηκαν δύο αστυφύλακες, ένας αξιωματικός της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. και ο πρώην διευθυντής της κρατικής ασφάλειας Θεσσαλονίκης για την πράξη της απλής συνέργιας στην επικίνδυνη σωματική βλάβη. Στο σύνολο των κατηγορουμένων το δικαστήριο αναγνώρισε το ελαφρυντικό του πρότερου εντίμου βίου, ενώ οι εφέσεις αποφασίστηκε να έχουν ανασταλτικό αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Έξω από το Δικαστικό Μέγαρο είχαν συγκεντρωθεί δεκάδες νεαροί, οι οποίοι μετά την ανακοίνωση της απόφασης φώναξαν συνθήματα κατά των αστυνομικών, πέταξαν αντικείμενα προς τις αστυνομικές δυνάμεις, οι οποίες απάντησαν με ρίψη χειροβομβίδων κρότου-λάμψης για να τους διαλύσουν. Οι νεαροί, μετά απ' αυτό, κατευθύνθηκαν προς το κέντρο της πόλης."_


Ένα είναι το ηθικό δίδαγμα τελικά. 
Αν είσαι μπάτσος και δέρνεις διαδηλωτές, σηκώνεις το όπλο και δολοφονείς παιδιά, λες ψέμματα για την κακοποίηση παιδιών, ψεκάζεις με χημικά τον κόσμο χωρίς έλεος, παίζεις ποδόσφαιρο με τα κεφάλια των διαδηλωτών και τύχει να σε πάρει καμία κάμερα ώστε να παίζει ως θέαμα που δίνει νούμερα στα δελτία τότε ακόμα κι αν σε πάνε σε δίκη (γιατί η ΕΔΕ είναι σίγουρο ότι θα σε βγάλει λάδι) τότε θα τη βγάλεις καθαρή με εξαγοράσιμες ποινές στη χειρότερη περίπτωση! Και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε πού το βρήκαν το κακό παράδειγμα οι μπάτσοι και συνεχίζουν να βιαιοπραγούν εναντίον της κοινωνίας...

----------


## nvak

Δεν φτιάχνει η Αστυνομία με μία η δέκα ποινές δικαστηρίων. Το θέμα είναι να μην φτάσουμε εκεί.
Δεν γίνονται καλύτεροι με τον φόβο. Με τον φόβο γίνονται απλά καλύτεροι γραψαρ@@@δηδες.

Φτιάχνει με συχνή και συστηματική εκπαίδευση. Με επιβραβεύσεις και μικρές διοικητικές ποινές σε καθημερινή βάση. 
Με καλλιέργεια δημοσίων σχέσεων. 
Και γιατί όχι, με μετατάξεις μερικών σε ποιό κατάλληλες θέσεις. 
π.χ. δεν κάνεις για αστυνομικός πήγαινε στον δήμο αποθηκάριος. 
Δεν κάνεις για δάσκαλος πήγαινε στο πρωτόκολο. 

Δυστυχώς το Δημόσιο έχει πολούς ακατάλληλους σε καίριες θέσεις....

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> *Ποινές για τη "ζαρντινιέρα"* 
> 
> http://news.ert.gr/el/ellada/koinonia/1 ... iniera.htm
> _
> "Με ποινές φυλάκισης από 15 έως 39 μήνες, ορισμένες εξ αυτών με αναστολή, τιμωρήθηκαν οι αστυνομικοί που κρίθηκαν ένοχοι για τον ξυλοδαρμό του 26χρονου Κύπριου σπουδαστή, Αυγουστίνου Δημητρίου, στην υπόθεση που είναι γνωστή και σαν υπόθεση της "ζαρντινιέρας". Το Τριμελές Εφετείο Θεσσαλονίκης καταδίκασε σε φυλάκιση τριών ετών, για το αδίκημα της επικίνδυνης σωματικής βλάβης, τρεις αστυφύλακες κι έναν αρχιφύλακα, θεωρώντας τους φυσικούς αυτουργούς του περιστατικού ξυλοδαρμού σε βάρος του 26χρονου. Επιπλέον, στον αρχιφύλακα επιβλήθηκε ποινή φυλάκισης τριών μηνών για το αδίκημα της έργω εξύβρισης, επειδή εμφανίζεται σε βίντεο να βγάζει το σκούφο από τον Αυγουστίνο Δημητρίου και να τον πετάει στο έδαφος. Όλες οι παραπάνω ποινές είναι εξαγοράσιμες προς πέντε ευρώ την ημέρα.
> 
> Με ποινές φυλάκισης 15 μηνών, με τριετή αναστολή, καταδικάστηκαν δύο αστυφύλακες, ένας αξιωματικός της ΕΛ.ΑΣ. και ο πρώην διευθυντής της κρατικής ασφάλειας Θεσσαλονίκης για την πράξη της απλής συνέργιας στην επικίνδυνη σωματική βλάβη. Στο σύνολο των κατηγορουμένων το δικαστήριο αναγνώρισε το ελαφρυντικό του πρότερου εντίμου βίου, ενώ οι εφέσεις αποφασίστηκε να έχουν ανασταλτικό αποτέλεσμα.
> ...


39 μήνες για ξυλοδαρμό πάντως είναι πάρα πολλές.

Η συνήθης ταρίφα για ξυλοδαρμό είναι πολύ μικρότερη. Από αυτή την άποψη το δικαστήριο υπήρξε εξαιρετικά αυστηρό. Αν βάλεις και ότι αυτοί οι άνρθωποι από δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι έγιναν άνεργοι σε μεγάλη ηλικία και με βεβαρημένο ποινικό μητρώο, μπορώ εύκολα να πω ότι αυτή η ιστορία κατέστρεψε την καρίερα τους και τους έβαλε σε δεινή θέση στην ζωή τους, είναι κάτι που δεν θα μπορούν να το αφήσουν ποτέ πίσω...

39 μήνες προς 5€ η ημέρα, είναι πάνω από 10.000€, αν νομίζεις ότι το να χάσουν την δουλειά τους, να λερώσουν το ποινικό τους μητρώο, και να δώσουν και 10Κ€ είναι "την έβγαλαν καθαρή", ε έχουμε ακόμα και εκεί διαφορά στις αντιλήψεις μας...

Λυπάμαι Αλέξανδρε που δεν τους έδωσαν στο πλήθος για λυντζάρισμα, ή δεν τους έκλεισαν μέσα ισόβια....

Μήπως θυμάσε αυτοί που τσάκησαν στο ξύλο τον Πολυζωγόπουλο (βαρώντας μάλιστα με λοστάρια), πόσους μήνες έφαγαν ?

----------


## freenet

> 39 μήνες για ξυλοδαρμό πάντως είναι πάρα πολλές.
> 
> Η συνήθης ταρίφα για ξυλοδαρμό είναι πολύ μικρότερη. Από αυτή την άποψη το δικαστήριο υπήρξε εξαιρετικά αυστηρό. Αν βάλεις και ότι αυτοί οι άνρθωποι από δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι έγιναν άνεργοι σε μεγάλη ηλικία και με βεβαρημένο ποινικό μητρώο, μπορώ εύκολα να πω ότι αυτή η ιστορία κατέστρεψε την καρίερα τους και τους έβαλε σε δεινή θέση στην ζωή τους, είναι κάτι που δεν θα μπορούν να το αφήσουν ποτέ πίσω...
> 
> 39 μήνες προς 5€ η ημέρα, είναι πάνω από 10.000€, αν νομίζεις ότι το να χάσουν την δουλειά τους, να λερώσουν το ποινικό τους μητρώο, και να δώσουν και 10Κ€ είναι "την έβγαλαν καθαρή", ε έχουμε ακόμα και εκεί διαφορά στις αντιλήψεις μας...
> 
> Λυπάμαι Αλέξανδρε που δεν τους έδωσαν στο πλήθος για λυντζάρισμα, ή δεν τους έκλεισαν μέσα ισόβια....
> 
> Μήπως θυμάσε αυτοί που τσάκησαν στο ξύλο τον Πολυζωγόπουλο (βαρώντας μάλιστα με λοστάρια), πόσους μήνες έφαγαν ?


δεν κατάλαβα, εννοείς ότι τους αποτάξανε και δεν το μάθαμε? Γιατί εγώ άκουσα για 6μηνη αργία δεν άκουσα για απόταξη...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 39 μήνες για ξυλοδαρμό πάντως είναι πάρα πολλές.
> 
> Η συνήθης ταρίφα για ξυλοδαρμό είναι πολύ μικρότερη. Από αυτή την άποψη το δικαστήριο υπήρξε εξαιρετικά αυστηρό. Αν βάλεις και ότι αυτοί οι άνρθωποι από δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι έγιναν άνεργοι σε μεγάλη ηλικία και με βεβαρημένο ποινικό μητρώο, μπορώ εύκολα να πω ότι αυτή η ιστορία κατέστρεψε την καρίερα τους και τους έβαλε σε δεινή θέση στην ζωή τους, είναι κάτι που δεν θα μπορούν να το αφήσουν ποτέ πίσω...
> 
> 39 μήνες προς 5€ η ημέρα, είναι πάνω από 10.000€, αν νομίζεις ότι το να χάσουν την δουλειά τους, να λερώσουν το ποινικό τους μητρώο, και να δώσουν και 10Κ€ είναι "την έβγαλαν καθαρή", ε έχουμε ακόμα και εκεί διαφορά στις αντιλήψεις μας...
> 
> Λυπάμαι Αλέξανδρε που δεν τους έδωσαν στο πλήθος για λυντζάρισμα, ή δεν τους έκλεισαν μέσα ισόβια....
> ...


Ποινική Καταδίκη για αδίκημα που αφορά την υπηρεσία, σημαίνει αυτομάτος απόταξη...

Πλέον δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν πουθενά στο δημόσιο, δεν μπορούν να έχουν άδεια οπλοφορίας, και αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν (με λερωμένο ποινικό μητρώο) ούτε ως security (για να παίρνουν 700€+υπερωρίες)

----------


## freenet

> Ποινική Καταδίκη για αδίκημα που αφορά την υπηρεσία, σημαίνει αυτομάτος απόταξη...
> 
> Πλέον δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν πουθενά στο δημόσιο, δεν μπορούν να έχουν άδεια οπλοφορίας, και αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν (με λερωμένο ποινικό μητρώο) ούτε ως security (για να παίρνουν 700€+υπερωρίες)


το πόσο συμπονώ τα "μπουμπούκια",αυτούς τους βασανιστές του φοιτητή δεν περιγράφεται...
Επιπλέον θα ήθελα να σου θυμίσω ότι οι αποφάσεις εχουν ανασταλτικό χαρακτήρα και σε παρακαλώ να μην πτοηθείς γιατί έχουμε φωτεινό παράδειγμα τον μπάτσο μελίστα που πρωτόδικα καταδικάστηκε σε 2.5 χρόνια (τόσο "κοστολόγησαν" τη ζωή του καλτεζά) και στο εφετείο αθωωθηκε. Επομένως υπάρχει δρόμος ακόμα τόσο ελαφριές ποινές να μετατραπούν σε αθώωση, το έχει δείξει η ιστορία άλλωστε.
Παρεπιπτόντως ένας από αυτούς εντωμεταξύ πήρε και προαγωγή και έγινε διοικητής...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Ποινική Καταδίκη για αδίκημα που αφορά την υπηρεσία, σημαίνει αυτομάτος απόταξη...
> 
> Πλέον δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν πουθενά στο δημόσιο, δεν μπορούν να έχουν άδεια οπλοφορίας, και αν θυμάμαι καλά δεν μπορούν να δουλέψουν (με λερωμένο ποινικό μητρώο) ούτε ως security (για να παίρνουν 700€+υπερωρίες)
> 
> 
> το πόσο συμπονώ τα "μπουμπούκια",αυτούς τους βασανιστές του φοιτητή δεν περιγράφεται...
> ...


Θα τελεσιδικήση στον Αρειο Πάγο.

----------


## freenet

Χτες στο Λαζόπουλο έπαιξε ένα βιντεάκι που έδειχνε ασφαλίτες (προφανώς προβοκάτορες) δίπλα δίπλα με μπάτσους με αμφίεση και ρόπαλα που σαφώς έμοιαζαν με όσους η κρατική προπαγάνδα και τα παπαγαλάκια της δημοσιογράφοι αποκαλούν κουκουλοφόρους. Απλά για να έχουμε και μια αίσθηση ότι μπορεί να έχει εκδηλωθεί βία με ακραίο τρόπο από τους εξεγερμένους αλλά μέσα στην κοινωνική εξέγερση οι ασφαλίτες έχουν κάνει πάρτυ πλιάτσικου... Κάτι ακούγεται για το Α.Τ. Κυψέλης ως προς το πλιάτσικο...
Κατά τα άλλα ο διορισμένος από το κράτος πρόεδρος της ερτ, ο μεγαλοαμειβόμενος μάνατζερ της κρατικής υενεδ, χτες ξεσαλωσε από την κατάληψη στο δελτίο ειδήσεων. Η παρέμβαση δεν είχε κανένα παρατράγουδο όπως θα ήθελαν οι προπαγανδιστές της εξουσίας και φυσικά καταγγέλθηκαν από το υπόδειγμα δημοκρατικότητας την ερτ και τα αφεντικά της...Βέβαια η συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση των εργαζομένων της ερτ στήριξε την ενέργεια απέναντι σε έναν ανεκδιήγητο μανατζερ που ξέρναγε το στόμα του αερολογίες για "κατάλυση της δημοκρατίας" και "όρια ανοχής" που ξεπεράστηκαν (αν αυτός έχασε την ψυχραιμία του και ελπίζω και τη θεσάρα του, εμείς τι έχουμε χάσει τόσα χρόνια κρατικής προπαγάνδας? ).

Πανό διαμαρτυρίας στην ακρόπολη http://www.tvxs.gr/v1856 http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=948385
Κατάληψη στο κτήριο ΓΣΕΕ http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=948407
ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ ΕΠΙΜΕΛΗΤΗΡΙΟΥ ΣΕΡΡΕΣ http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=948402
ΚΑΤΑΛΗΨΗ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟΥ ΙΩΑΝΝΙΝΩΝ 17/12 http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=948300
Διαμαρτυρίες Μαθητών http://www.tvxs.gr/v1865
Επίθεση σε κλούβα των ΜΑΤ 17/12 http://www.tvxs.gr/v1871
Διαμαρτυρίες την ώρα που άναβε το Χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο στην Αθήνα http://www.tvxs.gr/v1832 
Κατάληψη ΕΡΤ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK9lpMk7fiY http://athens.indymedia.org/front.ph...icle_id=947660

ΚΑΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕΣΑ !!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7hCi9eO ... annel_page

----------


## argi

«Μεγάλη αναταραχή, ωραία κατάσταση»

Μαο Τσε Τουνγκ και για την επαναληψη κ.Αλαβάνος...

Και έτσι πορευομαστε μέχρι τις εορτές με κλειστούς δρόμους, κλειστα σχολεία, κλειστα πανεπιστήμια, κλειστα δημοσια κτήρια κλπ κλπ. Μετά θα σταματήσουμε γιατι θα είναι επίσημες αργίες...

Ως ποτε τα κλειστά οτιδήποτε θα ευαγγελιζεται ότι σημαίνει "ανοιχτά μυαλά"???

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

> Ως ποτε τα κλειστά οτιδήποτε θα ευαγγελιζεται ότι σημαίνει "ανοιχτά μυαλά"???


Δεν μπορώ να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο.

----------


## freenet

> Ως ποτε τα κλειστά οτιδήποτε θα ευαγγελιζεται ότι σημαίνει "ανοιχτά μυαλά"???
> 
> @rg!


αυτό άρχισε να συμβαίνει από τότε που οι ανοικτές "τηλεοράσεις" οδήγησαν σε κλειστά μάτια και κλειστά μυαλιά...

----------


## argi

Ωραίο συνθηματάκι... πετάμε την μπάλα κάπου αλλού και φταίει κάποιος άλλος...

Είτε με ανοιχτή τηλεόραση είτε με κλειστή (που προσωπικά βλέπω ελάχιστα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εμπιστευομαι τον όποιο δημοσιογραφίσκο...) τα κλειστά οτιδήποτε δεν σημαίνει τίποτε ανοιχτό... μόνο κλειστα μυαλά...

Εγώ θα έβλεπα μια χαρά πανεπιστήμιο σε κινητοποιήσεις που ομως κάνει μάθηματα, κάνει πολιτισμό, κάνει ερευνα...
κάνει αγώνα αλλά και ταυτοχρονα παίζει τον εκπαιδευτικό του ρόλο... Αντίθετα με σήμερα που το αποτελεσμα των κινητοποιήσεων προτίστως τιμωρεί αυτούς που επιδιώκει να βελτιώσει την θέση τους... 

Κλειστό σχολείο και πανεπιστήμιο (και ότιδήποτε αλλο... αλλά ειδικά στην εκπαιδευση...) σημαίνει ότι απλά φυγοπονούμε και κάνουμε χαβαλέ, δεν προάγεται η γνώση με κανένα παραγωγικό τρόπο και σίγουρα όχι η παιδεία... ούτε καν η πολιτική συνείδηση... 

Μετά απλώς θα κάνουμε ντου (πάντα με ανοιχτά μυαλά και "δημοκρατικές" διαδικασίες) στις συγκλητους είτε εκβιάζοντας (σαν τραμπούκοι) είτε παρακαλόντας (σαν παιδάκια) να μην χαθεί άλλη μια εξεταστική κάνοντας ανούσιες διπλές και τριπλές εξεταστικές... Προάγωντας φυσικά πάντα τα "ανοιχτά μυαλά" και την "δημόσια δωρεάν παιδεία" αφού δεν υπαρχει μεγαλύτερη ξεφτίλα απο το να κάνεις εξετάσεις χωρίς να έχεις κάνει ποτε το μάθημα... 

@rg!

----------


## Vigor

Κι έπειτα έρχονται και ζητάνε βελτίωση της εκπαίδευσης... Μα έτσι που τα κάνατε...!?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Κλειστό σχολείο και πανεπιστήμιο (και ότιδήποτε αλλο... αλλά ειδικά στην εκπαιδευση...) σημαίνει ότι απλά φυγοπονούμε και κάνουμε χαβαλέ, δεν προάγεται η γνώση με κανένα παραγωγικό τρόπο και σίγουρα όχι η παιδεία... ούτε καν η πολιτική συνείδηση...


τον τύπο χθες στο λαζόπουλο που είπε: τα παιδιά τα βιάζουμε πνευματικά απο το νηπιαγωγείο, τον άκουσες;  :: 

προσωπικά εντυπωσιάστηκα που βρέθηκε (αν υποθέσουμε οτι δεν λέει τα δικά του) εκπαιδευτικός που να αναγνωρίσει την αξία του έργου του μέσα στο σύστημα αυτό, και να ζητήσει για αυτό συγνώμη  ::

----------


## Vigor

Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις το όνομα του, ο Ν. Μαρκάτος ήταν (πρώην πρύτανης του ΕΜΠ) που επί θητείας του κάψανε πόσες φορές το Ίδρυμα επειδή δεν άφησε την Αστυνομία να επέμβει, επικαλούμενος το άσυλο.

Να τον χαιρόμαστε τον εν λόγω "κύριο", ο οποίος άφησε υπονοούμενα για την ίδρυση νέου κόμματος (για όποιον παρακολούθησε τις δηλώσεις-παραλήρημα του).

----------


## JollyRoger

> Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις το όνομα του, ο Μαρκάτος ήταν (πρώην πρύτανης του ΕΜΠ) που επί θητείας του κάψανε πόσες φορές το Ίδρυμα επειδή δεν άφησε την Αστυνομία να επέμβει, επικαλούμενος το άσυλο.
> 
> Να τον χαιρόμαστε τον εν λόγω "κύριο", ο οποίος άφησε υπονοούμενα για την ίδρυση νέου κόμματος (για όποιον παρακολούθησε τις δηλώσεις-παραλήρημα του).


προφανώς επειδή δεν τον γνωρίζω τον κύριο;  ::  άρα προφανώς είναι όντως εκπαιδευτικός και μάλιστα πολυτεχνείου(!) εγώ τον έκοψα για κανα δημοτικό/γυμνάσιο κλπ...

όπως και να 'χει, προσωπικά πρώτη φορά είδα να παραδέχεται κάποιος οτι η "παιδεία" μας, στην ουσία είναι παρα-παιδεία (κατα το παραπληροφόρηση)...

εξ΄αλλου, η "σωστή" μέθοδος αντίδρασης, (όπως έχουν αναφέρει διάφοροι στο τοπικ, ίσως κι εσύ ο ίδιος δε θυμάμαι), είναι η ίδρυση κόμματος, δεν είναι;

όπως και να 'χει, αισιόδοξο το βρήκα overall  ::

----------


## bedazzled

back on-topic:
http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=17116

Αναρωτιέμαι αν τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα τα απέκτησε μέσα στις Ε.Δ.  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> back on-topic:
> http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=17116
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα τα απέκτησε μέσα στις Ε.Δ.


Ελεος... προσπαθουν να του κοψουν απο την ποινη του με τρελο χαρτο.  ::

----------


## argi

Οι απόψεις του κ.Μαρκάτου επί χρόνια είναι στην σφαίρα της αερολογίας και μάλλον της ανικανότητας καθως ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος είχε και την θέση και την εξουσία να κάνει την διαφορά και δεν έκανε τίποτα... αντίθετα κάθε χρονιά επι θητείας του γίνονταν τα χειρότερα... χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια να γίνει καμία διαφορά... 

Μετά απο όλα βγαίνει (απο μακρυά πια και σαν γέρος "σοφός") και λέει ευχολόγια για καλύτερη παιδεία... sorry i don't buy that...

Υπάρχουν και άλλοι πρυτάνεις που ασχέτως του αποτελέσματος τουλάχιστον προσπάθησαν να κάνουν μια διαφορά με ουσιαστικό και πολιτισμένο τρόπο... αλλά το μόνο στο οποίο ήταν καλός ο Μαρκάτος ήταν οι δηλώσεις στην τηλεόραση... που όπως είπαμε και πιο πάνω κάνει "κλειστά μάτια" και "κλειστά μυαλά"...

@rg!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> back on-topic:
> http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=17116
> 
> Αναρωτιέμαι αν τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα τα απέκτησε μέσα στις Ε.Δ. 
> 
> 
> Ελεος... προσπαθουν να του κοψουν απο την ποινη του με τρελο χαρτο.


Τι είναι αυτά που λες καλέ, φτου-κακά-πιπέρι στο στόμα σου!  :: 

Τρελλόχαρτο ο commando Κορκονέας;  ::  Ντροπή στις Ειδικές Δυνάμεις τότε και στον πράσινο μπερέ που φορούσε!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## freenet

> Ωραίο συνθηματάκι... πετάμε την μπάλα κάπου αλλού και φταίει κάποιος άλλος...


δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από την εναλλαγή των λέξεων που χρησιμοποίησες και η χρησιμοποίηση της λέξης τηλεόραση (ορμώμενος από την χτεσινή εκπληκτικής έμπνευσης και εκτέλεσης κατάληψη του δελτίου ειδήσεων της υενεδ,ερτ κατά το γνωστότερον).Αν λοιπόν αυτό που έγραψα είναι σύνθημα, τότε αποδέχεσαι ότι ακολουθώντας την ίδια μεθοδολογία κι αυτό που έγραψες κι εσύ σύνθημα ήταν.




> Είτε με ανοιχτή τηλεόραση είτε με κλειστή (που προσωπικά βλέπω ελάχιστα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν εμπιστευομαι τον όποιο δημοσιογραφίσκο...) τα κλειστά οτιδήποτε δεν σημαίνει τίποτε ανοιχτό... μόνο κλειστα μυαλά...
> 
> Εγώ θα έβλεπα μια χαρά πανεπιστήμιο σε κινητοποιήσεις που ομως κάνει μάθηματα, κάνει πολιτισμό, κάνει ερευνα...
> κάνει αγώνα αλλά και ταυτοχρονα παίζει τον εκπαιδευτικό του ρόλο... Αντίθετα με σήμερα που το αποτελεσμα των κινητοποιήσεων προτίστως τιμωρεί αυτούς που επιδιώκει να βελτιώσει την θέση τους... 
> 
> Κλειστό σχολείο και πανεπιστήμιο (και ότιδήποτε αλλο... αλλά ειδικά στην εκπαιδευση...) σημαίνει ότι απλά φυγοπονούμε και κάνουμε χαβαλέ, δεν προάγεται η γνώση με κανένα παραγωγικό τρόπο και σίγουρα όχι η παιδεία... ούτε καν η πολιτική συνείδηση... 
> 
> Μετά απλώς θα κάνουμε ντου (πάντα με ανοιχτά μυαλά και "δημοκρατικές" διαδικασίες) στις συγκλητους είτε εκβιάζοντας (σαν τραμπούκοι) είτε παρακαλόντας (σαν παιδάκια) να μην χαθεί άλλη μια εξεταστική κάνοντας ανούσιες διπλές και τριπλές εξεταστικές... Προάγωντας φυσικά πάντα τα "ανοιχτά μυαλά" και την "δημόσια δωρεάν παιδεία" αφού δεν υπαρχει μεγαλύτερη ξεφτίλα απο το να κάνεις εξετάσεις χωρίς να έχεις κάνει ποτε το μάθημα... 
> 
> @rg!


Χαίρομαι για την κριτική στα μέσα πάλης που επιλέγει ένα κίνημα που εξεγείρεται στους δρόμους. Ευπρόσδεκτη αν και για να έχει ουσιαστική βαρύτητα καλό θα ήταν να γίνει μέσα από τις κατακτήσεις και τις λειτουργίες του που είναι βασικά οι γενικές συνελεύσεις του. Προφανώς αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι με βάση τις γενικές συνελεύσεις, ο κόσμος που ζει και εργάζεται με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο μέσα στο πανεπιστήμιο, τους χώρους εργασίας, κτλ παίρνει αποφάσεις και έχει το βάρος της ευθύνης αυτών των αποφάσεων.
Προσωπικά δεν θα με ενοχλούσε και ίσα ίσα θα το επιδίωκα να το θέσω και ως θέμα σε πολλούς χώρους εργασίας η διαμαρτυρία να μην είναι μόνο απεργία αλλά και έμπρακτο σαμποτάρισμα της λειτουργίας του χώρου. Σε συζητήσεις με κόσμο που κατέχει σαφώς το θέμα των εργασιακών σχέσεων αντιλήφθηκα ότι άλλες ενέργειες πέρα από την απεργία συνιστούν ακόμα και λόγο απόλυσης. Τέτοια ζητήματα προφανώς σε άλλες χώρες τα έχουν αντιμετωπίσει αλλιώς. Πχ στη γαλλία κατά τη διάρκεια των απεργιών των σιδηροδρομικών για την ιδιωτικοποίηση του δικτύου και των μεταφορών, οι εργαζόμενοι απήργησαν με έναν εντελώς διαφορετικό τρόπο. ΔΕΝ έκοβαν σε κανένα επιβάτη εισιτήριο και αυτό είχε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη απώλεια για την εργοδοσία είτε ιδιωτική είτε κρατική.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πόσο εφικτό είναι να ακολουθήσουμε άλλους τρόπους διαμαρτυρίας και σύγκρουσης εδώ καθότι η κουλτούρα που αναπτύσσει κάθε λαός στις διεκδικήσεις, τα μέσα πάλης, η ένταση των αγώνων είναι στοιχεία που έχουν να κάνουν με τα ειδικότερα χαρακτηριστικά του αγώνα.
Ειδικά για τα πανεπιστήμια όμως, θα ήθελα να σας πληροφορήσω οτι ούτε πρωτότυποι είμαστε ούτε είναι ελληνική πατέντα οι καταλήψεις. Να θυμίσω ότι στη γαλλία κατά τη διάρκεια των αγώνων της νεολαίας ενάντια στο σύμφωνο εργασίας του σαρκοζί και καταλήψεις πάρα πολλών πανεπιστημίων έγιναν και κινητοποιήσεις και δρόμοι έκλεισαν και συγκρούσεις έγιναν και δυστυχώς είχαν και νεκρούς.
Δεν είχαν κι εκεί τους αντιπάλους που γκρίνιαζαν για κλειστές επιχειρήσεις για κλειστά πανεπιστήμια? Προφανώς και υπήρχαν, πάντα και παντού υπάρχουν και αν διαμορφώνουν πλειοψηφίες τότε παίρνουν και τις γενικές συνελεύσεις και ανοίγουν τα πανεπιστήμια (μερικές φορές μάλιστα τα ανοίγουν τα πανεπιστήμια και με καταστολή...σορβόννη, πολυτεχνείο αθηνών,μπερκλεϊ...). Αν δεν έχουν δικαίωμα αυτοί που ζουν και εκπαιδεύονται μέσα στα πανεπιστήμια να εξεγείρονται, να καταλαμβάνουν και να παραλλάζουν το νόημα της λειτουργίας του πανεπιστημίου, αν το πανεπιστήμιο το αντιλαμβάνεστε σας ένα νεκρό από πολιτική,ιδεολογική και ουσιαστική άποψη μηχανισμό του κράτους που απλά παρέχει εκπαίδευση τότε επιτρέψτε σε κάποιους να το θεωρούν κάτι παραπάνω από αυτό. 
Ακολουθώντας το σύνθημα "το σύστημα διδασκαλίας είναι η διδασκαλία του συστήματος" το σχολείο, το πανεπιστήμιο είναι οι ιδεολογικοί μηχανισμοί του κράτους που διαμορφώνουν όχι απλά συνειδήσεις αλλά καταναλωτές γνώσεων, τεμαχίζουν τη γνώση σε γνωστικά αντικείμενα, τα διαιρούν και τα εισάγουν στα μυαλιά των επόμενων τεχνοκρατών, των επόμενων επιστημονικά καταρτισμένων που η αγορά εργασίας απαιτεί να παράγονται. Μέσα από αυτή τη διαδικασία της ενσωμάτωσης γνώσης, πρακτικά προκύπτει η ενσωμάτωση των κυρίαρχων αξιών της κοινωνίας, δημιουργούνται οι επόμενες καριέρες, διαμορφώνονται κατευθυνόμενα μυαλιά. Το πανεπιστήμιο έχει πάψει απο παλιά να θεωρεί την ευρύτητα γνώσης ως πλεονέκτημα, άλλωστε δεν βοηθάει να ξέρεις φιλοσοφία και πολιτική ανάλυση σε έναν οικονομολόγο τεχνοκράτη. Η γνώση αποκοπτεται από την αξία που η ίδια γεννά. Γνώση χωρίς αξίες είναι τραβεστί γνώση, "τεχνικισμοί" που δημιουργούν φορείς "πρακτικών λύσεων", που δεν πρέπει να ανησυχούν ή να αναλογίζονται ή να αντιλαμβάνονται την ολότητα των εφαρμογών της γνώσης που έχουν υιοθετήσει. 
Μέσα από το πανεπιστήμιο του σήμερα προκύπτουν οι τεχνοκράτες της αγοράς εργασίας, οι πλαστικοί επιστήμονες του αύριο, αποκομένοι από την κοινωνική πραγματικότητα που μανιωδώς το πανεπιστήμιο προσπαθεί να αποβάλλει από την καθημερινότητα του, διδάσκονται αντικείμενα που αποσυντίθενται ως ενιαία σύνολα και επανασυντίθενται σε επίπεδο παραγωγής, καθιστώντας τον επιστήμονα ως τη συνέχεια της παραγωγής. Μια ακόμα μηχανή σειριακή στην αλυσίδα παραγωγής που εκτελεί πιστά και χωρίς αμφιβολία, ένα ακόμα εργαλείο στα χέρια του κράτους και του κεφαλαίου να παράγει υπερκέρδος χωρίς πολλά λόγια. 
Το πανεπιστήμιο των μερικών γνωστικών αντικειμένων, της αποσπασματικής διδασκαλίας, το σχολείο που καταναλώνει γνώσεις όπως καταναλώνει εικόνες, που πειθαρχεί υποσυνείδητα μέσω της εντατικοποίησης και των εξετάσεων, που μεταφέρει την αγορά εργασίας μέσα στο μάθημα, που πουλάει χαρτιά ελπίδας και μολύνει τα μυαλά με ενέσεις καριερίνης. 
Ε λοιπόν αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο έχουμε στο μυαλό μας, αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο προσπαθούμε να ανατρέψουμε, αυτούς τους νόμους που το κατασκευάζουν θέλουμε να ρίξουμε, για αυτό και σαμποτάρουμε τη λειτουργία του. Γιατί ακόμα και το ενστιχτώδες και εντελώς αυθόρμητο "αύριο δεν έχουμε εργαστήριο, αύριο δεν πάμε στη σχολή" υποκρύπτει μέσα του την αναγκαστικότητα, την πειθάρχηση και το εξουσιαστικό του χαρακτήρα του. 
Αύτιο λοιπόν δεν έχουμε να σηκωθούμε νωρίς για να πάμε στο μάθημα, αύριο δεν έχουμε να πάμε στη δουλειά, αύριο δεν πάμε να δούμε τα μούτρα του αφεντικού, γιατί σήμερα έχουμε εξέγερση!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## freenet

> Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις το όνομα του, ο Ν. Μαρκάτος ήταν (πρώην πρύτανης του ΕΜΠ) που επί θητείας του κάψανε πόσες φορές το Ίδρυμα επειδή δεν άφησε την Αστυνομία να επέμβει, επικαλούμενος το άσυλο.


Στην πραγματικότητα του Μαρκάτου του χρεώνεται το ακριβώς αντίθετο.Ότι είναι ίσως ο μόνος πρύτανης μετά τη χούντα που άφησε την αστυνομία να μπουκάρει στο άσυλο μέσα και στο κάτω πολυτεχνείο το 1995 να συλλάβει η αστυνομία γύρω στα 510 άτομα.
Το τι ακολούθησε μετά τις μαζικές συλλήψεις από την άρση του ασύλου δεν περιγράφεται. Πώς η σοσια"ληστική" δικαιοσύνη αντιμετώπίσε τους καταληψίες είναι πραγματικά σεμινάριο καθοδηγημένης και χουντικής έμπνευσης δικαιοσύνη....

Μάλιστα αυτή η επέμβαση με τις 500 τόσες συλλήψεις ανέδειξε και πολλά σημερινά μπουμπούκια. Πχ ο μπάτσος Σκόπας, ο σημερινός διοικητής αστυνομικού τμήματος που πετάει πέτρες και χειροβομβίδες σε παιδιά, τότε ήταν ο βασικός βασανιστής ενός παιδιού που σε έφοδο των ματάδων στην πύλη του πολυτεχνειου εγκλωβίστηκε και ξυλοκοπήθηκε άγρια. Αν θυμάται κανείς τα πλάνα από το παιδί που κυνηγούσαν λυσσαλέα οι μπάτσοι και στο τέλος τον σαπίσανε.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tktzl8fjTE ο σκόπας λεγεται ότι είναι ο μπάτσος που δέρνει το παιδί με τη μάσκα

Μία από τις συλληφθείσες ήταν και η δημοσιογράφος της ελευθεροτυπίας, Ιωάννα Σωτήρχου, η οποία δικάστηκε και αν θυμάμαι καλά καταδικάστηκε μαζί με την ομάδα που αρνήθηκε να υποκύψει στις δηλώσεις μετάνοιας και νομιμοφροσύνης που επιζητούσε το κράτος. Αργότερα βέβαια το κράτος δεν την ξέχασε. Η Σωτήρχου θεωρήθηκε το καλοκαίρι εκείνο της αντιτρομοκρατικής υστερίας ως ο σύνδεσμος της 17Ν με την Ελευθεροτυπία που εξηγούσε γιατί έστελνε εκεί η οργάνωση τις προκηρύξεις της. Φυσικά το κράτος ποτέ δεν ξεχνά τους παλιούς "γνωστούς" του και με κάθε ευκαιρία βγάζει τη φόρμα του κατηγορητηρίου για να συμπληρωθεί ανάλογα με την περίσταση....

http://archive.enet.gr/1995/12/14/on-li ... reece2.htm

http://archive.enet.gr/1995/11/20/on-li ... vasiko.htm (διαβάστε την περιγραφή της Σωτήρχου είναι πραγματικά σημαντική)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlYBivq3gXY (ρεπορτάζ Μέγκα οπότε ο καθένας ας το κρίνει...)

Η ιδιαιτερότητα ως προς την αντιμετώπιση τους από τα ΜΜΕ των γεγονότων του πολυτεχνείου το 1995 είναι ότι στην ενηλικίωση τους και την πλήρη ευθυγράμμιση τους με την εξουσία τα μέσα είχαν σε πρώτο πλάνο την καμμένη ελληνική σημαία κάτι που σόκαρε τους νοικοκυραίους τότε.

----------


## antonisk7

> ...


Ωραία τα λές, αν και νομίζω ότι μετά την πρώτη παράγραφο κανένας δεν σε διαβάζει. Σε βλέπω να ασχολείσαι με την πολιτική ή να γίνεσαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος ...

----------


## freenet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Ωραία τα λές, αν και νομίζω ότι μετά την πρώτη παράγραφο κανένας δεν σε διαβάζει. Σε βλέπω να ασχολείσαι με την πολιτική ή να γίνεσαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος ...



προσπαθώ να έχω όσο πιο στιβαρή τεκμηρίωση και επιχειρήματα σε ό,τι λέω. Οι στιγμές και οι μέρες δεν είναι για συνθήματα μόνο, είναι και για πολιτική είναι για σκέψη και προβληματισμό...

Κρίμα που με βλέπεις για μελλοντικό πολιτικό ή δημόσιο υπάλληλο, δεν έλεγες καλύτερα συγγραφέα ή ποιητή...χεχεχε  ::   ::

----------


## argi

Freenet μα το Θεό (αλλά τα περί πιστης είναι μια άλλη υπόθεση...)

Τα έχεις κάπου έτοιμα και τα κάνεις copy paste... 
Καλές όλες όλα τα ίδεολογήματα και σοφιστίες... αλλά όσο και να με φλομώνεις με σελίδες φιλοσοφίας και ξύλινης γλώσσας τόσο θα απορώ τι σκ@τ@ προάγει το κλειστό πανεπιστήμιο...

Αν και κάπου στα γραφόμενα σου κατάλαβα ότι το πανεπιστήμιο που με τόσο πάθος καταλαμβάνουμε επειδή εκφράζει την κρατική καθεστοτικότητα πράγμα που προφανώς είναι κρατικό και καθεστωτικό είναι αυτονοήτως και χωρίς δευτερη σκέψη κακό... Αλλά απο την άλλη έχουμε την "δημόσια δωρεάν παιδεία"... την οποία την δίνει φυσικά το κράτος... (εκτός αν βεβαια δεχτούμε ότι άλλο δημόσιο και άλλο κράτος...)

Τα περί δημοκρατικών διαδικασιών στο πανεπιστήμιο είναι τρελλο ανέκδοτο... όποιος έχει πάει εστω και μια εβδομαδα στο πανεπιστήμιο ξέρει ποιοι (καμια 50αριά), πως(με ατελειωτες συνελευσεις και ουσιαστικά εξανδραποδισμό των διαφωνούντων με την κατάληψη) , πότε (με αποφάσεις στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα), και με ποιο τρόπο(δια βοής) αποφασίζουνται καταλήψεις... Αν και πολλές καταλήψεις γίνονται χωρίς καμια αποφασή... αυτή βγαίνει εκ των υστέρων... 


```
μέσα πάλης
κίνημα 
εξεγείρεται 
κατακτήσεις 
έμπρακτο σαμποτάρισμα 
τρόπους διαμαρτυρίας και σύγκρουσης
διεκδικήσεις, τα μέσα πάλης, η ένταση των αγώνων 
χαρακτηριστικά του αγώνα.

εξεγείρονται, 
να καταλαμβάνουν 
και να παραλλάζουν το νόημα 
νεκρό από πολιτική,ιδεολογική και ουσιαστική άποψη μηχανισμό του κράτους 
 σύνθημα 
"το σύστημα διδασκαλίας είναι η διδασκαλία του συστήματος" 
"ιδεολογικοί μηχανισμοί του κράτους που διαμορφώνουν όχι απλά συνειδήσεις αλλά καταναλωτές γνώσεων, τεμαχίζουν τη γνώση σε γνωστικά αντικείμενα, τα διαιρούν και τα εισάγουν στα μυαλιά των επόμενων τεχνοκρατών" 
"αγορά εργασίας απαιτεί να παράγονται."
"Μέσα από αυτή τη διαδικασία της ενσωμάτωσης γνώσης, πρακτικά προκύπτει η ενσωμάτωση των κυρίαρχων αξιών της κοινωνίας, δημιουργούνται οι επόμενες καριέρες, διαμορφώνονται κατευθυνόμενα μυαλιά". 

"Μέσα από το πανεπιστήμιο του σήμερα προκύπτουν οι τεχνοκράτες της αγοράς εργασίας, οι πλαστικοί επιστήμονες του αύριο, αποκομένοι από την κοινωνική πραγματικότητα που μανιωδώς το πανεπιστήμιο προσπαθεί να αποβάλλει από την καθημερινότητα του, διδάσκονται αντικείμενα που αποσυντίθενται ως ενιαία σύνολα και επανασυντίθενται σε επίπεδο παραγωγής, καθιστώντας τον επιστήμονα ως τη συνέχεια της παραγωγής. Μια ακόμα μηχανή σειριακή στην αλυσίδα παραγωγής που εκτελεί πιστά και χωρίς αμφιβολία, ένα ακόμα εργαλείο στα χέρια του κράτους και του κεφαλαίου να παράγει υπερκέρδος χωρίς πολλά λόγια."

"που πειθαρχεί υποσυνείδητα μέσω της εντατικοποίησης και των εξετάσεων, που μεταφέρει την αγορά εργασίας μέσα στο μάθημα, που πουλάει χαρτιά ελπίδας και μολύνει τα μυαλά με ενέσεις καριερίνης."

"Ε λοιπόν αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο έχουμε στο μυαλό μας, αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο προσπαθούμε να ανατρέψουμε, αυτούς τους νόμους που το κατασκευάζουν θέλουμε να ρίξουμε, για αυτό και σαμποτάρουμε τη λειτουργία του. Γιατί ακόμα και το ενστιχτώδες και εντελώς αυθόρμητο "αύριο δεν έχουμε εργαστήριο, αύριο δεν πάμε στη σχολή" υποκρύπτει μέσα του την αναγκαστικότητα, την πειθάρχηση και το εξουσιαστικό του χαρακτήρα του.
Αύτιο λοιπόν δεν έχουμε να σηκωθούμε νωρίς για να πάμε στο μάθημα, αύριο δεν έχουμε να πάμε στη δουλειά, αύριο δεν πάμε να δούμε τα μούτρα του αφεντικού, γιατί σήμερα έχουμε εξέγερση!!"
```

Τελικά μπορεί γραφτεί κείμενο χωρίς τις παραπάνω φράσεις τσιτατα... Ειδικά στις παραπάνω παραγράφους δεν προλάβαινα να απομονωσω τα κλισε και τα παραθεσα ολοκληρα... 

Πόσο βαθιά και μαυρη είναι η νύχτα... ακόμα και ο άνθρωπος τροφοσυλλέκτης κάτι έπρεπε να κάνει για να φαει... 

Ο σημερινός άνθρωπος δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει κατι... δεν θα πάει στο μάθημα, δεν θα πάει στην δουλειά μην δει τα μούτρα του αφεντικού (εγώ σήμερα πλήρωσα δώρα και μισθούς Δεκεμβρίου... κι εγώ αφεντικό είμαι όπως το λες...) κι ας φάει εξέγερση στο φούρνο....

Αμάν πια με την φιλολογία της αχρηστίας και του μηδενισμού... 

Ανοιξτε τα πανεπιστήμια να ξεστραβωθούμε λιγάκι γιατι έτσι οπως είναι τωρα το μόνο που παιρνεις ως φοιτητής είναι "πολιτική καριερινη"... μόνο αριστερούς καρίερας (και μερικά ΔΑΠο-ΠΑΣΠο-σκυλα) βγάζει το πανεπιστήμιο...

@rg!

----------


## freenet

> ..........
> 
> @rg!


Όχι, όχι "μα το Θεό" δεν τα κάνω copy paste από κάπου, άλλωστε θα μου ήταν απίστευτα πιο δύσκολο να έχω έτοιμα κείμενα για κάθε θέμα που έχετε θίξει σε αυτό το thread.
Από την άλλη κατανοώ το μόνιμο μότο όσων δεν μπαίνουν στον κόπο να κατανοήσουν ή να διαβάσουν καν τις σκέψεις και τα επιχειρήματα του άλλου, πετάνε ένα "ξύλινο λόγο" και καθαρίσανε. Να θυμίσω απλά ότι ούτε πολιτικός είμαι ούτε συνδικαλίστής όπως ισως με φαντάζεσαι. Αν θέλεις μπορείς εσύ ή όποιος άλλος θέλει να μου υποδείξει πώς να στηρίξω τα επιχειρήματα μου για το πανεπιστήμιο που βγάζει ρομποτάκια και δεν προάγει το ανοικτό πνεύμα. Δέχομαι οποιαδήποτε φράση μπορείτε ή σας κατέβει στο κεφάλι. Εκτός κι αν στο βάθος των λόγων σου υπάρχει η λογική ότι δεν είναι ξύλινος ο λόγος αλλά η άποψη....Γιατί εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα...Κι αυτό έχει τεράστια διαφορά, ξέρεις.
Πάντως κλασσικά κάνεις το λάθος κι εσύ να θεωρείς ότι η δημόσια δωρεάν παιδεία όπως και η δημόσια δωρεάν υγεία είναι προσφορές του κράτους στην κοινωνία. Οπότε αν δεχτεί κανείς αυτόν τον εσφαλμένο ισχυρισμό τότε για έναν αντιεξουσιαστή υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα. Αν αρρωστήσει σοβαρά ή πάθει ατύχημα αν θέλει να είναι συνεπής με τις αποψείς του (και τον λάθος αυτό ισχυρισμό) τότε ΔΕΝ πρέπει να πάει στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο.Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το σχολείο. Δυστυχώς πολλοί αναρχικοί-αντιεξουσιαστές αρνήθηκαν το σχολείο με αυτό το σκεπτικό και το εγκατέλειψαν.Το νοσοκομείο δεν μπόρεσαν να το αποφύγουν όταν το χρειάστηκαν.
Ούτε που σας περνάει από το μυαλό ότι αυτά είναι κοινωνικά αγαθά, κατακτήσεις της κοινωνίας που τα ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ το κράτος στο όνομα της κοινωνίας...όπως και το άσυλο, δεν ανήκει στον πρύτανη, είναι διαχειριστής του το πανεπιστήμιο. Όταν διαχειρίζεσαι δίνεις λόγο στην κοινωνία και θεωρητικά το διαχειρίζεσαι για το καλό της κοινωνίας.Αυτό βέβαια δεν συμβαίνει με οτιδήποτε από όλα αυτά...




> Ο σημερινός άνθρωπος δεν χρειάζεται να κάνει κατι... δεν θα πάει στο μάθημα, δεν θα πάει στην δουλειά μην δει τα μούτρα του αφεντικού (εγώ σήμερα πλήρωσα δώρα και μισθούς Δεκεμβρίου... κι εγώ αφεντικό είμαι όπως το λες...) κι ας φάει εξέγερση στο φούρνο....


δεν χρειάζεται να μας θυμίζεις ότι είμαστε διαρκώς και μόνιμα υποχρεωμένοι να επιβιώνουμε εξαργυρώνοντας τις χαμένες αυτές ώρες με το χρήμα που παίρνουμε από τις μισθωτές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουμε...Το γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά αυτό αλλά δεν το γουστάρουμε κατ ανάγκη!

----------


## papashark

> Χτες στο Λαζόπουλο έπαιξε ένα βιντεάκι που έδειχνε ασφαλίτες (προφανώς προβοκάτορες) δίπλα δίπλα με μπάτσους με αμφίεση και ρόπαλα που σαφώς έμοιαζαν με όσους η κρατική προπαγάνδα και τα παπαγαλάκια της δημοσιογράφοι αποκαλούν κουκουλοφόρους. Απλά για να έχουμε και μια αίσθηση ότι μπορεί να έχει εκδηλωθεί βία με ακραίο τρόπο από τους εξεγερμένους αλλά μέσα στην κοινωνική εξέγερση οι ασφαλίτες έχουν κάνει πάρτυ πλιάτσικου... Κάτι ακούγεται για το Α.Τ. Κυψέλης ως προς το πλιάτσικο...


Kαι εκτός από τον ξεφτυλισμένο Λαζόπουλου, έχουν παίξει και δεκάδες φωτογραφίες, και βίντεο στον Ant1 (στην εκπομή της Τατιάνας) και ένα σωρό ακόμα.

Οτι οι ασφαλίτες τριγυρνούν ανάμεσα για να μαζεύουν κόσμο και να βλέπουν ποιοι πραγματικά πετάνε πέτρες και μολότοφ , είναι γνωστό χρόνια τώρα. Πως ξαφνικά οι μπάτσοι αρπάζουν τον Χ, Υ ανάμεσα από το πλήθος ? Κάποιος τους λέει τον τάδε πιάστε.....

Βέβαια με τον παραλογισμό που μας δέρνει, θέλουμε να μην υπάρχει ασφαλίτης χωρίς στολή, ώστε να τους βλεπουμε από μακριά και να περιμένουμε να φύγουν για να κάνουμε την όποια αξιόποινη πράξη...

Και φυσικά άμα μας δουν, θα πρέπει να μας μιλάνε παντα στο πλυθηντικο και ευγενίκα κατά την ώρα της σύλληψης...

(το γέλιο είναι ότι εμένα πάντα ευγενικά και στο πλυθηντικό μου μιλάνε, ακόμα και όταν μου λένε "σας παρακαλώ ακολουθήστε με στο τμήμα"....)

----------


## papashark

> Γιατί δεν αναφέρεις το όνομα του, ο Ν. Μαρκάτος ήταν (πρώην πρύτανης του ΕΜΠ) που επί θητείας του κάψανε πόσες φορές το Ίδρυμα επειδή δεν άφησε την Αστυνομία να επέμβει, επικαλούμενος το άσυλο.
> 
> Να τον χαιρόμαστε τον εν λόγω "κύριο", ο οποίος άφησε υπονοούμενα για την ίδρυση νέου κόμματος (για όποιον παρακολούθησε τις δηλώσεις-παραλήρημα του).


Ακόμα ένας γελοίος Πρύτανης, που έκανε περισσότερη πολιτική παρά την δουλειά του.

Το τραγικό είναι ότι με τόσους γελοίους και αποδεδειγμένα ανίκανους που κυκλοφωρούν στα Πανεπιστήμεια, ζήτησαν και κατάφεραν να πάρουν το αυτοδιοίκητο, σε σημείο που πιστεύω ότι η κυβέρνηση τους το έδωσε επείτηδες για να τα σκατώσουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερο γίνετε.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> ...


Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο θέλει ο άνθρωπος για να του στρίψει ?

Να σε βρίζουν, να σε φτύνουν, να σου πετάνε πράγματα κάθε μέρα γιατί απλά είσαι .... μπάτσος

Να κάνεις το μοιραίο λάθος είτε γιατί πράγματι φοβήθηκε ότι θα τον τσακήσουν στο ξύλο, είτε γιατι έσπασε (να τον βρίζουν ακόμα και τα 15 χρονα), και να είσαι τόσο γκαντέμης που να φορτώνεσε μια αθώα ψυχή στα χέρια σου.

Και μετά να σε λέει ολόκληρη η ελληνική κοινωνία δολοφόνο, να είσαι ένοχος για όλους πριν ακόμα δικαστής, ενώ η φυλακή, το τόσο ιδιαίτερα αφιλόξενο μέρος για μπάτσους, να φαντάζει ως επόμενη και πιθανότατα τελευταία σου κατοικία...

Πόσο θέλεις για να σπάσεις άραγε ?

----------


## vector

οσοι διαβαζουν τα γραφόμενα,καταλαβαίνουν και ταξινομούν τον καθένα όπως του αξίζει...

----------


## freenet

> Kαι εκτός από τον ξεφτυλισμένο Λαζόπουλου, έχουν παίξει και δεκάδες φωτογραφίες, και βίντεο στον Ant1 (στην εκπομή της Τατιάνας) και ένα σωρό ακόμα.
> 
> Οτι οι ασφαλίτες τριγυρνούν ανάμεσα για να μαζεύουν κόσμο και να βλέπουν ποιοι πραγματικά πετάνε πέτρες και μολότοφ , είναι γνωστό χρόνια τώρα. Πως ξαφνικά οι μπάτσοι αρπάζουν τον Χ, Υ ανάμεσα από το πλήθος ? Κάποιος τους λέει τον τάδε πιάστε.....
> 
> Βέβαια με τον παραλογισμό που μας δέρνει, θέλουμε να μην υπάρχει ασφαλίτης χωρίς στολή, ώστε να τους βλεπουμε από μακριά και να περιμένουμε να φύγουν για να κάνουμε την όποια αξιόποινη πράξη...
> 
> Και φυσικά άμα μας δουν, θα πρέπει να μας μιλάνε παντα στο πλυθηντικο και ευγενίκα κατά την ώρα της σύλληψης...
> 
> (το γέλιο είναι ότι εμένα πάντα ευγενικά και στο πλυθηντικό μου μιλάνε, ακόμα και όταν μου λένε "σας παρακαλώ ακολουθήστε με στο τμήμα"....)


καλά δεν θα υπερασπιστώ τον Λαζόπουλο, κάποιο λόγο θα έχεις να τον θεωρείς ξεφτιλισμένο αν και καταλαβαίνω μάλλον το λόγο...
Πάντως ειδικά για τους ασφαλίτες το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τόσο ότι τσιμπάνε κόσμο στο σωρό και στον πανικό και του χρεώνουν οτιδήποτε γίνεται από Αλεξανδρούπολη μέχρι Ηράκλειο, το πρόβλημα με αυτούς είναι ότι η δράση τους συνήθως είναι προβοκατόρικη κι αυτό σημαίνει ότι σπάνε,κλέβουν,καταστρέφουν και σε ακραίες καταστάσεις δολοφονούν κιόλας....Και μην βιαστείς να με αποκαλέσεις ακραίο και υπερβολικό...Εμμανουηλίδης και Γκοτζαμάνης σου λένε κάτι? Και κάτι πιο κοντά στην εποχή μας...Ντάνος Κρυστάλλης...Αν θέλεις σου λέω και ονόματα ακόμα πιο πρόσφατα...




> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσο θέλει ο άνθρωπος για να του στρίψει ?
> 
> Να σε βρίζουν, να σε φτύνουν, να σου πετάνε πράγματα κάθε μέρα γιατί απλά είσαι .... μπάτσος
> 
> Να κάνεις το μοιραίο λάθος είτε γιατί πράγματι φοβήθηκε ότι θα τον τσακήσουν στο ξύλο, είτε γιατι έσπασε (να τον βρίζουν ακόμα και τα 15 χρονα), και να είσαι τόσο γκαντέμης που να φορτώνεσε μια αθώα ψυχή στα χέρια σου.
> 
> Και μετά να σε λέει ολόκληρη η ελληνική κοινωνία δολοφόνο, να είσαι ένοχος για όλους πριν ακόμα δικαστής, ενώ η φυλακή, το τόσο ιδιαίτερα αφιλόξενο μέρος για μπάτσους, να φαντάζει ως επόμενη και πιθανότατα τελευταία σου κατοικία...
> 
> Πόσο θέλεις για να σπάσεις άραγε ?


μην το πάρεις στραβά αλλά βλέπω ότι έχεις πολλές ανησυχίες και ευαισθησίες για τους μπάτσους ακόμα και όταν αυτός ίσως προσπαθεί να σώσει το τομάρι του προφασιζόμενος ψύχωση...Θυμάμαι ότι αγωνιούσες μερικά ποστ πιο πάνω και για την τύχη των βασανιστών του κύπριου φοιτητή αν και σε διαβεβαίωσα σχεδόν ότι θα τη βγάλουν καθαρή στο εφετείο με τόσο μικρή ασήμαντη ποινή πρωτόδικα. 
Για τα θύματα τους θα πούμε κάτι?

----------


## argi

Διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά τις απόψιες σου και μάλιστα όπως είδες τις αποδελτίωσα κιόλας... 

Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου όμως... το πανεπιστήμιο όπως είναι σήμερα δεν παράγει ούτε καν ρομποτακια... παράγει απλώς χαρτιά-πτυχία χωρίς αντίκρυσμα... 

Γιατί μαθημα δεν γίνεται, οι καθηγητές και οι φοιτητές δεν πάνε, γιατί εξετάσεις δεν γίνονται ή ακόμα καλύτερα γίνονται χωρίς να έχουν γίνει μαθηματα, γιατί εξοπλισμός δεν υπάρχει (και ότι υπάρχει καταστρεφεται στην επόμενη καταληψη ή πλιατσικολογείται...) και τελικά δεν παίρνεις τίποτα παρά μονο δωρεάν μαθήματα στους "αγώνες" και την πολιτική του χειρίστου είδους, όπως αυτή διδάσκεται στους διαδρόμους και τα τραπεζάκια των πολιτικών νεολαιών...

Κι Όταν περνανε μαθηματα είναι με αντιγραφή, ομαδικά, με αγορασμένα θέματα ή αγορασμένες εργασίες ή με την εξεταστική του λαού για να ξεμπλοκάρει το σύστημα τότε τι αξία να έχει το πτυχίο και για ποια γνώση μιλάμε..??? 

Προσωπικά θα αγωνιζόμουνα για ενα πανεπιστήμιο με αξιοπρεπεις εστίες, αξιοπρεπή συσιτια, γεμάτα αμφιθέατρα, καθηγητές στην θέση τους και με στην ώρα τους, υποχρεωτικές παρακολουθήσεις, και όποιος αντιγράφει σπίτι του... Όποιος δεν θέλει να σπουδάσει ας κάνει καλό στον εαυτό του και ας αφήσει το πανεπιστήμιο... Γιατί έτσι οπως γίναμε είναι πολύ ευκολο να κλείσω ραντεβού με γιατρό... με τον υδραυλικό είναι αδύνατον...




> δεν χρειάζεται να μας θυμίζεις ότι είμαστε διαρκώς και μόνιμα υποχρεωμένοι να επιβιώνουμε εξαργυρώνοντας τις χαμένες αυτές ώρες με το χρήμα που παίρνουμε από τις μισθωτές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουμε...Το γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά αυτό αλλά δεν το γουστάρουμε κατ ανάγκη!


Τώρα με εστειλες... 
Πρώτα απο όλα γιατί πιστευω πως η δουλειά δεν είναι απαραίτητα δυστυχία και σκλαβία αλλά και δημιουργία και ικανοποίηση και ευχαρίστιση και κοινωνική πράξη. Αν η δουλειά είναι χαμένος χρόνος τότε μάλλον κάποιοι είναι πολύ δυστυχισμένοι με την ζωή τους... 

Δευτερον γιατί είναι παρα φύσιν να πιστευεις ότι μπορέις να επιβιώσεις χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα... ΑΚόμα και τα ζώα και τα φυτά αγωνίζονται για να επιβιώσουν...

Και στο τέλος τέλος υπάρχει και η φυσική που λέει λιγο πολυ το ίδιο πράγμα... Η εντροπία αυξάνεται. Μειώνεται μονο με την παραγωγή έργου... 

@rg!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από VFXCode
> 
> ...


Σωστά αυτά, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι αν κάποιος αντέξει την (ομολογούμενως) σκληρότατη εκπαίδευση των Ε.Δ., μπορεί να αντέξει το οτιδήποτε μετά στην ζωή σαν πολίτης.
Γιατί όταν ήταν φαντάρος δεν χτύπησε το καμπανάκι (που λέει και μια ψυχή) ... ή κάποιος δεν έκανε σωστά την δουλειά του.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> ...


Σιγά της Ε.Δ......

Μάνα και πατέρας τους έκανε κι αυτούς, και δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο παρά δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι.

@freenet,
Ας έχει και κάποιος ευαισθησία γι' αυτούς. Θα είμαι η μειοψηφία του φόρουμ, το 1%, και άμα με τσαντίσετε πολύ, θα κάνω κοινωνική εξέγερση και θα πετάω μολότοφ σε διάφορα άσχετα θέματα !

----------


## papashark

> Διάβασα πολύ προσεκτικά τις απόψιες σου και μάλιστα όπως είδες τις αποδελτίωσα κιόλας... 
> 
> Θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου όμως... το πανεπιστήμιο όπως είναι σήμερα δεν παράγει ούτε καν ρομποτακια... παράγει απλώς χαρτιά-πτυχία χωρίς αντίκρυσμα... 
> 
> Γιατί μαθημα δεν γίνεται, οι καθηγητές και οι φοιτητές δεν πάνε, γιατί εξετάσεις δεν γίνονται ή ακόμα καλύτερα γίνονται χωρίς να έχουν γίνει μαθηματα, γιατί εξοπλισμός δεν υπάρχει (και ότι υπάρχει καταστρεφεται στην επόμενη καταληψη ή πλιατσικολογείται...) και τελικά δεν παίρνεις τίποτα παρά μονο δωρεάν μαθήματα στους "αγώνες" και την πολιτική του χειρίστου είδους, όπως αυτή διδάσκεται στους διαδρόμους και τα τραπεζάκια των πολιτικών νεολαιών...
> 
> Κι Όταν περνανε μαθηματα είναι με αντιγραφή, ομαδικά, με αγορασμένα θέματα ή αγορασμένες εργασίες ή με την εξεταστική του λαού για να ξεμπλοκάρει το σύστημα τότε τι αξία να έχει το πτυχίο και για ποια γνώση μιλάμε..??? 
> 
> Προσωπικά θα αγωνιζόμουνα για ενα πανεπιστήμιο με αξιοπρεπεις εστίες, αξιοπρεπή συσιτια, γεμάτα αμφιθέατρα, καθηγητές στην θέση τους και με στην ώρα τους, υποχρεωτικές παρακολουθήσεις, και όποιος αντιγράφει σπίτι του... Όποιος δεν θέλει να σπουδάσει ας κάνει καλό στον εαυτό του και ας αφήσει το πανεπιστήμιο... Γιατί έτσι οπως γίναμε είναι πολύ ευκολο να κλείσω ραντεβού με γιατρό... με τον υδραυλικό είναι αδύνατον...


Και μετά τα παιδιά που δεν τα ακούει κανείς θα διαμαρτύρονται για τα πτυχία που δεν αξίζουν τίποτα...

Θα ζητήσουν κιόλας ελεύθερη είσοδα στα πανεπιστήμεια (ά ρε μέγιστε καραγκιόζη Αλαβάνο), οπότε να γίνουν όλοι γιατροί και δικηγόροι, που η ανεργεία τους θα επιτρέψει όχι part time work, αλλά random day work (θα δουλεύουν μια φορά τον μήνα μετά από κλήρωση)...

----------


## freenet

> Και μετά τα παιδιά που δεν τα ακούει κανείς θα διαμαρτύρονται για τα πτυχία που δεν αξίζουν τίποτα...
> 
> Θα ζητήσουν κιόλας ελεύθερη είσοδα στα πανεπιστήμεια (ά ρε μέγιστε καραγκιόζη Αλαβάνο), οπότε να γίνουν όλοι γιατροί και δικηγόροι, που η ανεργεία τους θα επιτρέψει όχι part time work, αλλά random day work (θα δουλεύουν μια φορά τον μήνα μετά από κλήρωση)...


δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει καν αυτό,σε πρόλαβε ο μίχαλος και τα είπε πριν απο σένα και χωρίς καν να έχουμε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στα πανεπιστήμια...2-3 μέρες την εβδομάδα απασχόληση, όχι δουλειά και μισθός μάντεψε πόσο...

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Και μετά τα παιδιά που δεν τα ακούει κανείς θα διαμαρτύρονται για τα πτυχία που δεν αξίζουν τίποτα...
> 
> Θα ζητήσουν κιόλας ελεύθερη είσοδα στα πανεπιστήμεια (ά ρε μέγιστε καραγκιόζη Αλαβάνο), οπότε να γίνουν όλοι γιατροί και δικηγόροι, που η ανεργεία τους θα επιτρέψει όχι part time work, αλλά random day work (θα δουλεύουν μια φορά τον μήνα μετά από κλήρωση)...
> 
> 
> δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει καν αυτό,σε πρόλαβε ο μίχαλος και τα είπε πριν απο σένα και χωρίς καν να έχουμε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στα πανεπιστήμια...2-3 μέρες την εβδομάδα απασχόληση, όχι δουλειά και μισθός μάντεψε πόσο...


Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να αλλάξουμε την ροή αυτού του κόσμου, τα πράγματα τρέχουν πολύ γρήγορα.

Αν δεν θες να δουλεύεις, θα πρέπει να περιμένεις μέχρι το 2050 τουλάχιστον...

http://marshallbrain.com/robotic-nation.htm



> In the robotic future, where 50 million jobs are lost, *there is the potential for 50% unemployment*.


http://ask.slashdot.org/askslashdot/03/ ... ml?tid=126

ΥΓ: Πάντως ο argi έχει απόλυτο δίκιο περί εντροπίας/επιβίωσης, κάποιος θα πρέπει να δουλέψει αναγκαστικά, είτε αυτοί θα είναι σκλάβοι, είτε οι G700, είτε τα A.I. robots ...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> Και μετά τα παιδιά που δεν τα ακούει κανείς θα διαμαρτύρονται για τα πτυχία που δεν αξίζουν τίποτα...
> 
> Θα ζητήσουν κιόλας ελεύθερη είσοδα στα πανεπιστήμεια (ά ρε μέγιστε καραγκιόζη Αλαβάνο), οπότε να γίνουν όλοι γιατροί και δικηγόροι, που η ανεργεία τους θα επιτρέψει όχι part time work, αλλά random day work (θα δουλεύουν μια φορά τον μήνα μετά από κλήρωση)...
> 
> 
> δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει καν αυτό,σε πρόλαβε ο μίχαλος και τα είπε πριν απο σένα και χωρίς καν να έχουμε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στα πανεπιστήμια...2-3 μέρες την εβδομάδα απασχόληση, όχι δουλειά και μισθός μάντεψε πόσο...


Mα είναι δεδομένο ότι εκεί θα πάμε...

Οταν τα πανεπιστήμεια βγάζουν παραπάνω απόφοιτους από ότι μπορεί να αποροφήση η αγορά, όταν οι έλληνες αρνούμαστε τις "τέχνες" και τις χειρονακτικές εργασίες, όταν τα πανεπιστήμεια θυμίζουν αμερικάνικα non competitive community colleges, δεν χρειάζετε να είσαι προφήτης για να το προβλέψεις.

Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πάνω από 1.000.000 εργαζόμενους οικονομικούς μετανάστες, αυτοί γιατί έχουν δουλειά και βγάζουν παραπάνω από 700€ τον μήνα, ενω οι έλληνες είναι είτε άνεργοι είτε με τα 700€ ?  ::

----------


## argi

> Στην Ελλάδα έχουμε πάνω από 1.000.000 εργαζόμενους οικονομικούς μετανάστες, αυτοί γιατί έχουν δουλειά και βγάζουν παραπάνω από 700€ τον μήνα, ενω οι έλληνες είναι είτε άνεργοι είτε με τα 700€ ?



Γιατί οι Έλληνες ζουν απο τους γονείς τους μέχρι τα 35 ενώ οι ξένοι δουλευουν απο τα 15 (η και λιγότερο δυστυχώς) και δεν λένε όχι σε δουλεια... Ενώ οι Έλληνες αποφοιτοι σου λένε και "...700... τόσα μου δίνει ο μπαμπας μου χατζηλίκι..." (όχι όλοι φυσικά...)

ΕΠίσης οι ξένοι ήρθαν ξέροντας ή μαθαν καποια τέχνη και μπήκαν σε εκείνο το κομματι της αγοράς που έχει ζήτηση... όχι σε δουλειες γραφείου με βλέψεις να γίνουν όλοι διευθυντές...
(προφανώς τα παραπανω δεν είναι καθολική αλήθεια... είναι όμως μέρος μιας κατάστασης που και θλιβερη και πραγματική είναι...)

@rg!

----------


## nvak

> δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει καν αυτό,σε πρόλαβε ο μίχαλος και τα είπε πριν απο σένα και χωρίς καν να έχουμε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στα πανεπιστήμια...2-3 μέρες την εβδομάδα απασχόληση, όχι δουλειά και μισθός μάντεψε πόσο...


Καλά τα είπε ο Μίχαλος...

*Η μόνη λύση στην κρίση, είναι να μειωθεί άμεσα ο χρόνος εργασίας.* 

Το μοντέλο ανάπτυξης που έχουμε δεν πάει άλλο. 
Κάποτε πρέπει να καταλάβουμε ότι οι μηχανές και η τεχνολογία μειώνουν το χρόνο εργασίας. Δεν τον αυξάνουν.
Το να αναπτυσόμαστε φτιάχνοντας προιόντα για τα σκουπίδια και εξαντλώντας τον πλανήτη για να έχουμε απασχόληση, είναι επιεικώς τρέλα.

*Ίση δουλειά σε όλους και όση χρειαζόμαστε.* 

Όχι εργασιοθεραπεία, όχι καταναλωτισμός, όχι απληστία των λίγων.
Όχι πλέον άνθρωποι και κοινωνικές ομάδες σε αχρηστία.

----------


## bedazzled

nvak+++

Πρωτότυπη και ρηξικέλευθη άποψη.  :: 

Λες στο μέλλον να έχουμε τα robot να δουλεύουν για εμάς και να τροφοδοτούν τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία;  ::   ::  (κάτι ανάλογο με τους σημερινούς μετανάστες..)

----------


## enaon

> δεν χρειάζεται να μας θυμίζεις ότι είμαστε διαρκώς και μόνιμα υποχρεωμένοι να επιβιώνουμε εξαργυρώνοντας τις χαμένες αυτές ώρες με το χρήμα που παίρνουμε από τις μισθωτές υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουμε...Το γνωρίζουμε πολύ καλά αυτό αλλά δεν το γουστάρουμε κατ ανάγκη!
> 
> 
> Τώρα με εστειλες... 
> Πρώτα απο όλα γιατί πιστευω πως η δουλειά δεν είναι απαραίτητα δυστυχία και σκλαβία αλλά και δημιουργία και ικανοποίηση και ευχαρίστιση και κοινωνική πράξη. Αν η δουλειά είναι χαμένος χρόνος τότε μάλλον κάποιοι είναι πολύ δυστυχισμένοι με την ζωή τους... 
> 
> Δευτερον γιατί είναι παρα φύσιν να πιστευεις ότι μπορέις να επιβιώσεις χωρίς να κάνεις τίποτα... ΑΚόμα και τα ζώα και τα φυτά αγωνίζονται για να επιβιώσουν...
> 
> Και στο τέλος τέλος υπάρχει και η φυσική που λέει λιγο πολυ το ίδιο πράγμα... Η εντροπία αυξάνεται. Μειώνεται μονο με την παραγωγή έργου... 
> ...


Δείτε ρε παιδιά και αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ.

http://www.imovies.awmn/?m=1332128/

Έχει και ένα άλλο του 2007, δείτε και εκείνο.

Είναι περίεργο, αλλά ο papashark και ο argi μοιάζουν σαν την λογική σε ένα παράλογο σύστημα. Απο την άλλη ο freenet, μοιάζει να έχει έρθει απο τον άρη, που σε κάνει να σκεύτεσαι, μήπως ο άρης είναι πιό λογικό μέρος..

Δέν είναι πολύ λογικό να θεωρούμε οτι δουλειά και εργασία είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν κάποιος δεν δουλέυει, δεν συνεπάγετε οτι δέν εργάζετε, αλλά ούτε κάποιος που δουλέυει, απαραίτητα παράγει έργο. Αν εργαζόντουσαν όλοι όσοι δουλευουν, θα ζούσαμε σε ένα άλλο κόσμο μάλλον.

----------


## acoul

> Απο την άλλη ο freenet, μοιάζει να έχει έρθει απο τον άρη, που σε κάνει να σκεύτεσαι, μήπως ο άρης είναι πιό λογικό μέρος..





> Δέν είναι πολύ λογικό να θεωρούμε οτι δουλειά και εργασία είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν κάποιος δεν δουλέυει, δεν συνεπάγετε οτι δέν εργάζετε, αλλά ούτε κάποιος που δουλέυει, απαραίτητα παράγει έργο. Αν εργαζόντουσαν όλοι όσοι δουλευουν, θα ζούσαμε σε ένα άλλο κόσμο μάλλον.


χωρίς σχόλιο ...

----------


## freenet

> Δείτε ρε παιδιά και αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ.
> 
> http://www.imovies.awmn/?m=1332128/
> 
> Έχει και ένα άλλο του 2007, δείτε και εκείνο.
> 
> Είναι περίεργο, αλλά ο papashark και ο argi μοιάζουν σαν την λογική σε ένα παράλογο σύστημα. Απο την άλλη ο freenet, μοιάζει να έχει έρθει απο τον άρη, που σε κάνει να σκεύτεσαι, μήπως ο άρης είναι πιό λογικό μέρος..
> 
> Δέν είναι πολύ λογικό να θεωρούμε οτι δουλειά και εργασία είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Αν κάποιος δεν δουλέυει, δεν συνεπάγετε οτι δέν εργάζετε, αλλά ούτε κάποιος που δουλέυει, απαραίτητα παράγει έργο. Αν εργαζόντουσαν όλοι όσοι δουλευουν, θα ζούσαμε σε ένα άλλο κόσμο μάλλον.


Πολύ καλό ανάγνωσμα είναι και το βιβλίο "Το δικαίωμα στην τεμπελιά" του Πωλ Λαφαργκ που μιλάει για την εργασία στον καπιταλιστικό κόσμο και στηρίζει με επιχειρήματα την προοπτική της μειωμένης εργασίας που γίνεται για την επιβίωση χωρίς την μείωση των μισθών και τη διοχέτευση της ενέργειας σε δουλειές που συμβάλλουν στην ολοκήρωση της προσωπικότητας των ανρθώπων.

----------


## freenet

Κι άλλος πυροβολισμός παιδιού στο Περιστέρι, κανείς δεν γνωρίζει ακόμα ποιος και τι όπλο χρησιμοποίησε για να πυροβολήσει το παιδί. Το παιδί είναι μέλος του 15μελούς και γιος συνδικαλιστή. Η σφαίρα λέγεται ότι είναι από αεροβόλο. 

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244

Ένα θέμα άσχετο με το τρέχον thread αλλά εφόσον έχει κάποια κίνηση το thread αξίζει να το ανακοινώσει κανείς. Χτες το βράδυ προβλήθηκε το ντοκιμαντέρ του Εξάντα με τίτλο "Πεθαίνοντας στην αφθονία". Σας προτρέπω να το κατεβάσετε μέσω των γνωστών sites γιατί είναι η κορυφαία απόδειξη ότι ακόμα και το φαγητό μας, πόσο μάλλον των χωρών που εμείς οι δυτικοί αποκαλούμε τριτοκοσμικές, είναι ελεγχόμενο από μερικές εταιρίες που παίζουν κερδοσκοπικά παιχνίδια με τα βασικά αγαθά.

Και ένα απόσπασμα..

Μια χούφτα πολυεθνικές εταιρείες έχουν καταφέρει να ελέγξουν την «καρδιά» του φαγητού που βάζουμε στο καθημερινό μας τραπέζι: Τον ίδιο τον σπόρο και ως εκ τούτου την παγκόσμια γεωργική παραγωγή.

Οι χρηματιστές στον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο τζογάρουν με τα τρόφιμα, ανεβοκατεβάζοντας τις τιμές, παίζοντας με το θεμελιώδες δικαίωμα των ανθρώπων να έχουν πρόσβαση στο φαγητό.

Την ίδια στιγμή σχεδόν ένα δισεκατομμύριο άνθρωποι σε όλο τον κόσμο υποσιτίζονται και 25.000 πεθαίνουν κάθε μέρα από πείνα.

Μήπως η Γη αδυνατεί πλέον να θρέψει τους κατοίκους της; Τα στοιχεία δείχνουν το αντίθετο! Η κρίση των τροφίμων, όπως θα περάσει στην ιστορία, συμβαίνει την στιγμή που ο πλανήτης παράγει περισσότερο φαγητό από ποτέ.

Το «Πεθαίνοντας στην Αφθονία» ξεδιπλώνει μπροστά σας το βασίλειο του Παραλόγου, τις διαπλοκές ενός συστήματος, στο οποίο υπάρχει μεν επάρκεια φαγητού, αλλά είναι τόσο ακριβό που οι φτωχοί δεν μπορούν να το αγοράσουν.

Το τραγικό είναι ότι το ντοκιμαντέρ τελειώνει με έναν "τζογαδόρο" οικονομολόγο που υποστηρίζει τις "ελεύθερες αγορές" και την αυτορύθμιση τους (ακόμα δεν έβαλαν μυαλό ορισμένοι φαίνεται) που μιλάει ακόμα και για εμπόριο νερού!!!! Και μάλιστα αναφέρει οτι εφόσον γίνει κι αυτό αν δεν έχεις να πληρώσεις για το νερό τότε είσαι υπεύθυνος αποκλειστικά εσύ (το παρομοιάζει με το να μην έχεις σαπούνι να πλυθείς...)!!

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _4857.html

----------


## VFXCode

> http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_4857.html



Κορυφη οπως παντα αλλωστε  ::

----------


## argi

> Κι άλλος πυροβολισμός παιδιού στο Περιστέρι, κανείς δεν γνωρίζει ακόμα ποιος και τι όπλο χρησιμοποίησε για να πυροβολήσει το παιδί. Το παιδί είναι μέλος του 15μελούς και γιος συνδικαλιστή. Η σφαίρα λέγεται ότι είναι από αεροβόλο.


θλιβερό το γεγονός αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει να έχει σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα που συζητάμε... άσε που το γεγονός ότι είναι γιος συνδικαλιστή είναι 99% άσχετος εντυπωσιασμός και 1% πιθανόν ουσία... Εκτός αν εννοείται ότι χτύπησαν τον γιο για να φτάσουν στον πατέρα. Αν διάβασα καλά ήταν αρκετά άτομα μαζεμένα και δεν έγινε σαφές ακριβώς τι έγινε...

Bέβαια όλοι έσπευσαν να εκμεταλλευτούν το γεγονός για τις σκοπιμότητες τους... για ένα γεγονός που θα μπορούσε να είναι οτιδήποτε... Μάλλον όπως έλεγε και ο freenet έχουμε οδηγηθεί σε μια "παράλαξη" της πραγματικοτητας όπου παντού βλέπουμε εχθρούς, αγωνιστές, καταστολείς, ρουδιάνους, προβοκάτορες, ήρωες κλπ κλπ... και αυτό μαλλον είναι η χειρότερη τρομοκρατία που προκαλούν ταυτόχρονα και εξίσου, όσοι είναι και όσοι αντιμάχονται το "σύστημα"

@rg!

----------


## enaon

> .. και αυτό μαλλον είναι η χειρότερη τρομοκρατία που προκαλούν ταυτόχρονα και εξίσου, όσοι είναι και όσοι αντιμάχονται το "σύστημα"
> 
> @rg!


Έτσι μοιάζει, στο κέντρο είναι το σύστημα και γύρω όλοι θέλουμε να κάνουμε πάρτι.

Στο δικό μου μυαλό η ερώτηση που πρέπει να απαντηθεί, είναι αν η ανταγωνιστικότητα και ο συγκρητισμός μας, είναι έμφυτα ή επίκτητα. 

Αν τα παράγει το κοινωνικό σύστημα, είμαστε πολύ άτυχοι.. Είμαστε στην αρχή της επανάστασης της τεχνολογίας, και η ανάγκη για ένα σύστημα τέτοιο που μας έκανε όπως είμαστε, ίσως θα χαθεί με την πρόοδο του χρόνου, αλλά δεν θα προλάβουμε μάλλον εμείς να δούμε ένα νέο να λειτουργεί. Θα δούμε πολλές μπόμπες πάντως.. 
Αν τα έχουμε έμφυτα, είμαστε τυχεροί. Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε γεννηθεί κάπου πολύ χειρότερα, οπότε μια χαρά είναι όλα, στο χέρι μας είναι να τα κάνουμε ακόμα καλύτερα για εμάς, ή χειρότερα για τους άλλους, δηλαδή καλύτερα για εμάς.

----------


## vector

> πηρε τηλεφωνο σημερα το πρωι καποιος στην εκπομπη του παπαδακη προς το τελος της εκπομπης του...
> ειπε οτι ειδε λευκο citroen xsara με μεγαλη κεραια και δυο ατομα μεσα να σταματαει, να ριχνει και μετα να φευγει γρηγορα..

----------


## papashark

Είναι ωραία η επανάσταση, 

Στο λιμάνι το λέμε "κλανιά, μαγκιά, και κώλο φυλιστρίνι".

Εδώ είναι μάλλον το "επανάσταση, μαγκιά, και μυαλό κουκούτσι" !

http://greece-salonika.blogspot.com/200 ... st_19.html

----------


## vector

ντροπη τους που ριξανε λάδια και έπεσε η street(ας ελπίσουμε απλά νασπασε η μηχανή και όχι κανα πόδι)...και λυπάμαι και ντρέπομαι που καποιοι νεαροί της ηλικίας μου κάνουν τετοια πράματα..εσυ ντρέπεσε για τους νεαρούς της ηλικίας σου που κάνουν άλλα πράματα????http://www.tvxs.gr/v1331

----------


## papashark

> ντροπη τους που ριξανε λάδια και έπεσε η street(ας ελπίσουμε απλά νασπασε η μηχανή και όχι κανα πόδι)...και λυπάμαι και ντρέπομαι που καποιοι νεαροί της ηλικίας μου κάνουν τετοια πράματα..εσυ ντρέπεσε για τους νεαρούς της ηλικίας σου που κάνουν άλλα πράματα????http://www.tvxs.gr/v1331


Οχι δεν ντρέπομαι καθόλου που μεταμφιέζονται για να κάνουν την δουλειά τους.

Αντίθετα λέω κρίμα που δεν υπάρχουν περισσότερες τέτοιες οργανωμένες κινήσεις για να πιάσουν τους πραγματικούς κουκουλοφόυς (αν και αυτοί μάλλον σε στο γνωστό κόμμα κινούνται).

Εκτός αν περιμένεις ότι θα μπορέσουν να κάνουν συλλήψεις ένστολοι μιλώντας στον πληθυντικό στον άλλο που κρατάει την μολότοφ...

----------


## vector

Πετα αυτη τη καραμέλα,κάνουν συλλήψεις...μια ζωή κρυβεσαι πίσω απ το δάχτυλο σου.
σπάνε,καίνε,προκαλούν...ηθελα ναξερα αν σου σπαγε κουκουλοφόρος το μαγαζι σου,και μετα μάθαινες οτι ηταν ασφαλίτης,τα ίδια θάλεγες?
Έχει γεμίσει η Αθήνα σκ***ά και θαπρεπε ναμαι και φχαριστημενος...
Ειδικοί φρουροί δολοφονούν παιδιά,φασίστες που μαχαιρώνουν διαδηλωτές,ματάδες που κάνανε τη βία προέκταση του π***ς τους και κλοτσάνε κοριτσάκια,ασφαλίτες-τραμπούκοι που σπάνε μαγαζιά,και παρακρατικοί πυροβολούν μέλη 15μελούς...
αν σαρεσει εσένα αυτη η πόλη τότε μάλλον ντρέπομαι και για πάρτυ σου

----------


## papashark

> Πετα αυτη τη καραμέλα,κάνουν συλλήψεις...μια ζωή κρυβεσαι πίσω απ το δάχτυλο σου.
> σπάνε,καίνε,προκαλούν...ηθελα ναξερα αν σου σπαγε κουκουλοφόρος το μαγαζι σου,και μετα μάθαινες οτι ηταν ασφαλίτης,τα ίδια θάλεγες?
> Έχει γεμίσει η Αθήνα σκ***ά και θαπρεπε ναμαι και φχαριστημενος...
> Ειδικοί φρουροί δολοφονούν παιδιά,φασίστες που μαχαιρώνουν διαδηλωτές,ματάδες που κάνανε τη βία προέκταση του π***ς τους και κλοτσάνε κοριτσάκια,ασφαλίτες-τραμπούκοι που σπάνε μαγαζιά,και παρακρατικοί πυροβολούν μέλη 15μελούς...
> αν σαρεσει εσένα αυτη η πόλη τότε μάλλον ντρέπομαι και για πάρτυ σου


Κοίτα, εμένα μου λες ότι κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάχτυλο μου, εσύ προσπαθείς να συγκαλήψεις τα λάθη της δικής σου πλευράς με ιστορίες που φτιάχνεις στο μυαλό σου....

Από ότι φαίνετε δεν ήταν ανθρωποκτονία μετά δόλου (δολοφονία όπως γράφεις), αλλά ανθρωποκτονία μετά βαρειά αμέλειας. Τώρα ότι βγήκαν διάφοροι αριστεριστές να δηλώσουν πρόθυμοι αυτόπτες μάρτυρες είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

Αυτό πάντως το "για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι" όπου οι ασφαλίτες καίνε, βαράνε, σπάζουν, και αυτοσυλλαμβάνονται, ή σε στυλ indymedia "οι μπάτσοι έκαψαν το Κάπα Μαρούσι" (και όχι οι μολότοφ που πέσανε μέσα), έχω βαρεθεί να το βλέπω.

Τι θες τώρα να μας πεις ? Οτι οι ασφαλίτες και οι παρακρατικοί τα κάναν όλα ?

Μπορείς και τα πιστεύεις ο ίδιος ?

Για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι....

Καλά πας  ::

----------


## vector

> Κοίτα, εμένα μου λες ότι κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάχτυλο μου, εσύ προσπαθείς να συγκαλήψεις τα λάθη της δικής σου πλευράς με ιστορίες που φτιάχνεις στο μυαλό σου....


της δικής μου πλευράς????ποιας πλευράς????για άλλη μια φορά με κατατάσεις σε ένα συγκεκριμένο χώρο,χωρίς να είμαι(κ δεν έχεις κ τα @ρ...δια να ονοματίζεις ποιά ειναι αυτή η πλευρά)...με αυτές τις προπαγανδίστικες μεθόδους δεν πείθεις κανέναν.(απεναντίας εγώ έχω τα @..δια να σε αποκαλώ φασίστομουτο).Τι φτιάχνω στο μυαλό μου?Οι φωτογραφίες τα λένε ολα



> Από ότι φαίνετε δεν ήταν ανθρωποκτονία μετά δόλου (δολοφονία όπως γράφεις), αλλά ανθρωποκτονία μετά βαρειά αμέλειας.


φτου σου αλήτη




> Αυτό πάντως το "για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι" όπου οι ασφαλίτες καίνε, βαράνε, σπάζουν, και αυτοσυλλαμβάνονται, ή σε στυλ indymedia "οι μπάτσοι έκαψαν το Κάπα Μαρούσι" (και όχι οι μολότοφ που πέσανε μέσα), έχω βαρεθεί να το βλέπω.


Ειπα τίποτα για κ.Μαρούσι?Ολο τα ίδια λες....σου έδειξα συγκεκριμένες φώτο(λιτες με καδρονια) και συ μου λες για πεταλούδες και βλακείες...συνηθησμενη η τακτική σου οταν δεν εχεις τι να πεις...σε μάθαμε πια...




> Τι θες τώρα να μας πεις ? Οτι οι ασφαλίτες και οι παρακρατικοί τα κάναν όλα ?
> Μπορείς και τα πιστεύεις ο ίδιος ?


οχι,σου λεω οτι παρακρατικοί και ασφαλίτες τροφοδοτούν η και ξεκινούν πολλα απτα έκτροπα για να υπάρξει η δικαιολογιμένη καταστολή...πες μας παλι τώρα για το καπα μαρούσι... 



> Για όλα φταίνε οι άλλοι....


πάντως ο 15χρονος που δολοφονήθηκε δεν εφταίγε σε τίποτα...




> Καλά πας


ωραία μυαλα έχεις...

υγ:δεν πρόκειται να σου ξαναπαντήσω,η σιωπή είναι η καλύτερη απάντηση(οταν ανακυκλώνεσαι στα ίδια)...βέβαια θα ποστάρω συνέχεια μετά από σένα,μόνο και μόνο για να βλέπουν την υπογραφή μου(και να ταξινομούν τον καθένα όπως του αξίζει)

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark 
> 
> Από ότι φαίνετε δεν ήταν ανθρωποκτονία μετά δόλου (δολοφονία όπως γράφεις), αλλά ανθρωποκτονία μετά βαρειά αμέλειας.
> 
> 
> φτου σου αλήτη


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το "φτου σου αλήτη", καλές γιορτές και σε σένα.

Aλλωστε με τον σεβασμό που δείχνεις στην άποψη του άλλου, φαίνετε και ο σεβασμός που δείχνεις προς την δημοκρατία την ίδια.

1) Σου είπα την άποψη μου για την φώτο σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου, και δεν σου άρεσε. Αλλά να μην σου αρέσει τόσο πολύ που να την διαγράψεις από την μνήμη σου κιόλας ? Ξαναδιάβασε την, 3-4 πόστ παραπάνω είναι

2) Το "καλά να τα πάθει" ίσχυε όσο διαβάζαμε ότι βαρέσανε ένα αναρχικό που πήγε να τους ρίξει μολότοφ. Αν αυτή ήταν η περίπτωση, τότε για μένα "ναι καλά να τα πάθει", δεν υπάρχουν αθώοι "εθελοντές" σε "πόλεμο". Τελικά δεν ήταν αυτή η περίπτωση, το σχόλιο όμως είχε γίνει τότε με βάση αυτά που ξέραμε τότε από αυτά που ακούγαμε.

3) Λυπάμαι που το μίσος και το μένος που έχεις δεν σε αφήνουν να καταλάβεις την διαφορά μεταξύ του "μετά δόλου" και της "βαρειάς αμέλειας". Εχεις καταντήσει αυτό που κοροϊδεύεις. Πρόβατο της τηλεόρασης και κάποιων ψευτοεπαναστατών, που στο αίμα του πιτσιρικά βρήκαν ευκαιρία να αρχίσουν το αντάρτικο. Εφόσον ο ειδικός φρουρός δεν ήταν σε άμυνα, τότε κακώς έβγαλε το όπλο, όμως δεν είχε πρόθεση να σκοτώσει τον μικρό, άτυχος ήταν (ο μικρός πρώτα από όλα βέβαια) και τον βάρεσε από σπόντα. Εχει φοβερά μεγάλη διαφορά το ένα από το άλλο, αλλά εσύ προτιμάς να φέρεσε ως πρόβατο στο κοπάδι, που διακατέχετε από την λογική του όχλου και προσπαθεί να πετροβολήσει τον κατηγορούμενο πριν τον δικάσουν καν.

Και εδώ είναι ένα από τα μεγάλα λάθη της κοινωνίας μας, των δημοσιογράφων μας, και τον πολιτικών μας, από τους αριστερούς μέχρι την κυβέρνηση αλλά και ακόμα και τον πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας. Βιάστηκαν όλοι να καταδικάσουν τον Ειδικό φρουρό και να τον ρίξουν στην πυρά, ώστε να γλυτώσουν την αντίδραση της κοινωνίας όπως αυτή θα διαμορφωνόταν από της ηλίθιους, απαράδεκτους αλλά και επικύνδινους δημοσιογράφους που έχουμε που προσπαθούν να πουλήσουν αίμα για να ανεβάσουν την τηλεθέαση, μην νοιάζοντας για τον ποιον θα πιτσιλήσουν τα αίματα. Δυστηχώς αυτό το γλοιώδες ανθρωπάκι ο Κούγιας έχει δίκιο, βιαστήκανε πάρα πολύ να καταδικάσουν τον Ειδικό Φρουρό, και να δω πως θα μαζευτούν τα αμάζευτα...

Μην ξεχνάς ότι στις πραγματικές Δημοκρατίες, όλοι έχουν δικαιώματα, από τον πρώτο πολίτη της χώρας, μέχρι τον τελευταίο αναρχικό...

----------


## vector

δε σου αρεσε το φτου σου αλητη,ουτε εμένα μου αρεσε το εξοστρακισμος,το καλα να πάθει,το απο σπόντα(μηπως επρεπε να πω φτου σου φασιστα?)-(περαστικα σου)...οχι οτι δε σε σεβαστηκα,απλα σε εφτυσα να μη σε ματιασουν με τις ιδεες που κουβαλας...(εξάλου με αυτα που λες ο ιδιος δε σέβεσαι ουτε το δολοφονημένο πιτσιρικα,ουτε την δημοκρατια,ολα ταλλα σταχτη στα ματια ειναι)
1)τα ιδια μπλα μπλα λες μια ζωη,αλλα δεν απαντας στο οτι οι ασφαλιτομπατσοι σπανε μαγαζια....(και τι να πεις...οτι ο λοστός είναι αξεσουαρ για να μοιαζει με διαδηωτη ε...)
2)αυτα που συνεχιζεις να λες τωρα,συμπίπτουν με το <καλα να τα παθει>> που πες τοτε...
3)απο σποντα πεθανε ο μικρος...καλο αυτο,να το σημπληρωσω στην υπογραφη μου...
το fact ειναι οτι πυροβόλησε στο ψαχνό και όχι απο εξοστρακισμό.
με τέτοιες λογικές συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι ατιμώριτοι στο κοσμο...

υγ.μη κανεις σε παρακαλω τον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις,εχω βαρεθει να σου απανταω συνεχεια στα αυτονόητα και να κάνεις το χαζο λεγοντας μου παλι τα δικά σου...




> οποιος διαβάζει καταλαβαίνει και κατατάσει τον καθένα εκεί που του αξίζει..

----------


## papashark

> δε σου αρεσε το φτου σου αλητη,ουτε εμένα μου αρεσε το εξοστρακισμος,το καλα να πάθει,το απο σπόντα(μηπως επρεπε να πω φτου σου φασιστα?)-(περαστικα σου)...οχι οτι δε σε σεβαστηκα,απλα σε εφτυσα να μη σε ματιασουν με τις ιδεες που κουβαλας...(εξάλου με αυτα που λες ο ιδιος δε σέβεσαι ουτε το δολοφονημένο πιτσιρικα,ουτε την δημοκρατια,ολα ταλλα σταχτη στα ματια ειναι)
> 1)τα ιδια μπλα μπλα λες μια ζωη,αλλα δεν απαντας στο οτι οι ασφαλιτομπατσοι σπανε μαγαζια....(και τι να πεις...οτι ο λοστός είναι αξεσουαρ για να μοιαζει με διαδηωτη ε...)
> 2)αυτα που συνεχιζεις να λες τωρα,συμπίπτουν με το <καλα να τα παθει>> που πες τοτε...
> 3)απο σποντα πεθανε ο μικρος...καλο αυτο,να το σημπληρωσω στην υπογραφη μου...
> το fact ειναι οτι πυροβόλησε στο ψαχνό και όχι απο εξοστρακισμό.
> με τέτοιες λογικές συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν τέτοιοι άνθρωποι ατιμώριτοι στο κοσμο...
> 
> υγ.μη κανεις σε παρακαλω τον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις,εχω βαρεθει να σου απανταω συνεχεια στα αυτονόητα και να κάνεις το χαζο λεγοντας μου παλι τα δικά σου...
> 
> ...


Εγώ την άποψη μου είπα, δεν σε έβρισα. Και μάλιστα είπα την άποψη μου επάνω σε ένα γεγονός που δεν εχει να κάνει με εσένα. Λυπάμαι πολύ που η μειωμένη αίσθηση δημοκρατίας σου συμψηφίζει την αντίθεση σε μια άποψη με την εξίβρυση. Λυπάμαι πολύ που δεν έχεις ίχνος σεβασμού για τον συνάθρωπο σου.

1) Πάλι τα ίδια ? Ολα οι μπάτσοι τα κάνουν ? Ολα ?... Ασε ρε Vector, ούτε εσύ τον ευατό σου δεν πιστεύεις
2) Πόσες φορές δηλαδή πρέπει να το πω ? Αν ήταν όντως επιτηθέμενος αναρχικός, καλά να τα πάθει, αν δεν ήταν και ήταν άσχετος, τότε είναι κρίμα και λυπάμαι πολύ
3) Από σπόντα πέθανε ο μικρός. Αν θες να μιλήσουμε για ηθικούς αυτουργούς, πρώτα θα πρέπει να τους βρει κάπου εκεί στα εξάρχεια, που φέρνουν τις αστυνομικές δυνάμεις στα άκρα, μετά θα πάμε σε όλους εκείνους τους και καλά προοδευτικούς αριστερούς που τους καλοπιάνουν και δικαιλογούν, και μετά σε όλους εσάς που χαίρεστε με την εκάστοτε μολότοφ στους μπάτσους, και δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι είσαστε περισσότερο φασίστες από όλους, και ότι με αυτά τα χάλια φέρνετε αυτό που εσείς οι ίδιοι αποκαλείτε "αστυνομοκρατία"

Τον σεβασμό που δεν έχεις εσύ για μένα, είναι ο ίδιος που κατηγορείς το κράτος ότι δείχνει. Μάλλον τα προβλήματα της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας πρέπει να τα εξερευνήσεις ξεκινώντας από τον καθρέπτη σου.

Υ.Γ.: Σε παρακαλώ πολύ να αφαιρέσεις τα λόγια μου από την υπογραφή σου, καθότι απομωνόνοντας τα υπόλοιπα, βγαίνει το μήνυμα που θες εσύ μόνο και όχι αυτό που έδωσα εγώ.

----------


## Neuro

Θα παρακαλέσω τους χρήστες vector & papashark να διαμορφώσουν ανάλογα τις δημοσίευσης τους και από κριτική και προσβολή προς τον άλλο χρήστη να μετατραπεί σε κριτική ως προς τις ιδέες του άλλου χρήστη, όπως ακριβός αναφέρουν και οι κανόνες του forum:

"Η κριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη, όταν είναι κόσμια και αναφέρεται σε ιδέες και διατυπώσεις και όχι σε πρόσωπα. Μπορείτε να ασκείτε κριτική στις ιδέες όχι όμως και στους ανθρώπους."

Θα παρακαλέσω επίσης τους δύο χρήστες να βάλουν μία τελεία σε αυτόν τον ανούσιο πλέων διαξιφισμό. Είναι προφανές ότι έχετε φτάσει σε αδιέξοδο. Οι απόψεις σας είναι εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες και καθώς και οι δύο έχετε αποκρυσταλλωμένη άποψη, η συζήτησή σας έχει τελματώσει.

Προσωπική μου εκτίμηση είναι, πως είμαστε εξαγριωμένοι, ένας "έθνος ανάδελφων" και μπορούμε να το ανάγουμε και σε μεγαλύτερη διάσταση, ένας κόσμος ανάδελφων. Το βλέπουμε καθημερινά στους δρόμους, στη δουλειά μας, στα δελτία των ειδήσεων, στη ίδια μας την οικογένεια. Το συγκεκριμένο τραγικό περιστατικό, είναι το σημείο όπου δεν υπάρχει πλέων επιστροφή καθώς τη ζωή του Αλέξη που χάθηκε, τίποτα δε μπορεί να την επαναφέρει. Είμαστε και το θύμα και ο θύτης, και ο μπάτσος με τα δακρυγόνα και ο κουκουλοφόρος με τη μολότοφ. Η κοινωνία μας δεν είναι κάτι που υπάρχει έξω από εμάς, εμείς είμαστε η κοινωνία, εμείς οπλίσαμε το όπλο, εμείς πυροβολήσαμε και εμείς δεχτήκαμε τη σφαίρα που μας σκότωσε. Η μορφή της καμένης Χριστουγεννιάτικης Αθήνας είναι ο τέλειος συμβολισμός, καθημερινά της βάζουμε φωτιά με την κακή μας συμπεριφορά, την απάθεια, τον εγωισμό μας. Παίρνουμε μια γεύση από το τι έπεται να ακολουθήσει, αν δεν αλλάξουμε τους τρόπους μας. Ναι, μπορούμε να βρούμε τους ενόχους της προκειμένης περίπτωσης, αλλά η διαφθορά πάει βαθύτερα και το πρόσωπό της, το βλέπουμε καθημερινά στο καθρέφτη. Αντισταθείτε στο κακό σας εαυτό και δείξτε την αγάπη σας προς το συνάνθρωπό σας. Αυτό είναι και το νόημα των ημερών, όχι οι γιρλάντες και τα δέντρα. Διαφορετικά βλέπω να θρηνούμε πολλούς Αλέξανδρους και στο τέλος μόνο το μίσος, η θλίψη και η στάχτη θα μας μείνουν.

----------


## vector

θα ακούσω τον neuro,και δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο με αντιπαραθέσεις,αψιμαχίες,και με μια συζήτηση του τύπου "1+1=3",και συνεχής επανάληψης στα ίδια και τα ίδια...εξάλου οποιος διαβάζει τα γραφόμενα,αξιολογεί τον καθένα και τον κατατάσσει όπως του αξίζει...

----------


## denlinux

Ρε παιδια μην πιστευετε οτι λενε στην τηλεοραση(μην ξεχναμε οτι ο δικηγορος του ειδικου φρουρου ειναι ο Κουγιας.).Υπαρχουν αυτοπτεις μαρτυρες που λενε οτι ο ειδικος φρουρος εστρεψε το οπλο του προς τον 15χρονο.Η δολοφονια ηταν εν ψυχρω.

*Τρια παραπτωματα του ειδικου φρορου:*

1.Πηρε σημα απο το κεντρο να φυγει απο την περιοχη αυτη και να παει καπου αλλου λογω διαταραχων.Αυτος οχι μονο δεν εφυγε αλλα παρκαρε το αμαξι του 1 τετραγωνο πιο κατω και πηγε πεζος στα παιδια.

2.ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΠΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΥΡΟΒΟΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ(ΑΝ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΠΥΡΟΒΟΛΗΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ) ΣΕ ΚΑΤΟΙΚΗΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ.

3.Αφαιρεσε την ζωη του 15χρονου

----------


## JollyRoger

> θα ακούσω τον neuro,και δεν θα ασχοληθώ άλλο με αντιπαραθέσεις,αψιμαχίες,και με μια συζήτηση του τύπου "1+1=3",και συνεχής επανάληψης στα ίδια και τα ίδια...εξάλου οποιος διαβάζει τα γραφόμενα,αξιολογεί τον καθένα και τον κατατάσσει όπως του αξίζει...


 ::  ρε μλκ μήπως προσπαθείς να διώξεις τον παπασαρκ απ'οπου γράφει; Στο trolls τα κατάφερες... εδώ δε σε βλέπω να κάνεις την ίδια επιτυχία...  :: 

και που είναι η υπογραφή: "ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ-COCA-COLA" ?!  ::   :: 


ps. επειδή έχεις πει οτι οποιος διαβάζει κρίνει ίσα με 3-4 φορες ως τώρα, αν θέλεις διάβασε κι εσύ τα posts του freenet και σύγκρινε με τα δικά σου  :: 

έχει τις ίδιες απόψεις με σένα πάνω κάτω... αλλά αϊ δες πως τις διατυπώνει και αν εμφανίζεται συζητήσιμος με επιχειρήματα, η φωνακλάς-τσαμπουκαλής με προθέσεις είτε επιβολής αυτού που λέει ή αν εποτύχει η επιβολή, ξεσκίσματος της συζήτησης....

πάντως εγώ που διαβάζω και κρίνω, χωρίς να συμφωνώ με την άποψη του παπα, μεταξύ των 2 σας, βλέπω τον παπα δημοκρατικό και συζητήσιμο, κι εσένα φωνακλά και ενοχλητικό ανευ λόγου... πράμα που με κάνει πιο φιλικό στις απόψεις του παπα (με τις οποίες διαφωνώ) παρα με τις δικές σου (με τις οποίες σχεδον συμφωνώ).... τη διαφορά την κάνει η πράξη... δημοκρατική πράξη; συζήτηση; ασεβής πράξη; προσβολές; (το ξέρω οτι στ'@@ σου, απλώς είπα να στα ξαναπω μία)

(κρίμα που δεν μπορείς να ποστάρεις κανα π@υστη που να κρέμεται απ'το κ@υλί του κι εδώ ως επιχείρημα  ::   ::  )

----------


## bedazzled

> (κρίμα που δεν μπορείς να ποστάρεις κανα π@υστη που να κρέμεται απ'το κ@υλί του κι εδώ ως επιχείρημα   )


Να σου πω την αλήθεια το περίμενα σαν «επιχείρημα» ενάντια στον Κούγια.  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Θα ζητήσουν κιόλας ελεύθερη είσοδα στα πανεπιστήμεια (ά ρε μέγιστε καραγκιόζη Αλαβάνο)


Τελικά τον πρόλαβε ο Καραμανλής.  :: 

Κύκνειο άσμα της ΝΔ μπας και μαζέψουν ψήφους άραγε;;;  ::   ::

----------


## SCOOBY

Η δολοφονια ηταν εν ψυχρω.
Ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τι σημαίνει οτι η δολοφονια ηταν εν ψυχρω.
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΟΛΟΦΟΝΙΑ ΕΝ ΨΥΧΡΟ - ΦΟΝΟΣ ΕΝ ΨΥΧΡΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ
Δολοφονία =σκοτώνω κάποιον πισώπλατα, χωρίς να το ξέρει κλπ κλπ, και ποτέ δεν είναι εν ψυχρό!!!!!!
ας είναι καλά οι καραγκίοζηδες (μορφωμένοι) δημοσιογράφοι!!!!!
Αρε Μπαμπινιώτη καρπαζιά που θες

----------


## papashark

> Θα παρακαλέσω τους χρήστες vector & papashark να διαμορφώσουν ανάλογα τις δημοσίευσης τους και από κριτική και προσβολή προς τον άλλο χρήστη να μετατραπεί σε κριτική ως προς τις ιδέες του άλλου χρήστη, όπως ακριβός αναφέρουν και οι κανόνες του forum:
> 
> "Η κριτική είναι καλοδεχούμενη, όταν είναι κόσμια και αναφέρεται σε ιδέες και διατυπώσεις και όχι σε πρόσωπα. Μπορείτε να ασκείτε κριτική στις ιδέες όχι όμως και στους ανθρώπους."
> 
> Θα παρακαλέσω επίσης τους δύο χρήστες να βάλουν μία τελεία σε αυτόν τον ανούσιο πλέων διαξιφισμό. Είναι προφανές ότι έχετε φτάσει σε αδιέξοδο. Οι απόψεις σας είναι εκ διαμέτρου αντίθετες και καθώς και οι δύο έχετε αποκρυσταλλωμένη άποψη, η συζήτησή σας έχει τελματώσει.


Λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά αυτή η πρακτική "ίσων αποστάσεων" όταν δεν έχουμε και οι δύο την ίδια συμπεριφορά, θεωρώ ότι με αδική.

Εκανα κριτική στον συνάδελφο χωρίς να τον βρίσω.

Δεν προσπάθησα να παραποιήσω τα γραφόμενα του με επιλεκτικά quotes.

Αν για τους Mods το να με αποκαλέσει αλήτη είναι το ίδιο με την κρητική που του έκανα, τότε αποτελεί βαρύ αδίκημα η συμπεριφορά μου και θα πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί ο κανονισμός άμεσα, οπότε παρακαλώ πολύ να με BANάρετε *άμεσα.*

Γιατί τουλάχιστον εγώ απαιτώ προστασία από το να μην με βρίζουν άλλοι χρήστες στο φόρουμ, αν οι Mods δεν μπορούν να προστατέψουν ένα χρήστη από το να εξυβρίζετε (κάτι που δυστυχώς συμβαίνει συχνά όταν μιλάνε τα μεγάλα ονόματα), τότε το ίδιο το φόρουμ είναι κατώτερο των περιστάσεων....

----------


## vector

> ρε μλκ μήπως προσπαθείς να διώξεις τον παπασαρκ απ'οπου γράφει; Στο trolls τα κατάφερες... εδώ δε σε βλέπω να κάνεις την ίδια επιτυχία...


απ το τρολλς εφυγε γιατι ειμασταν 5-10 χρηστες και δεν συμφωνουσε κανεις μαζι του...



> και που είναι η υπογραφή: "ΣΥΛΛΟΓΟΣ-COCA-COLA" ?!


εφυγε,τωρα έχω καλύτερη



> ps. επειδή έχεις πει οτι οποιος διαβάζει κρίνει ίσα με 3-4 φορες ως τώρα, αν θέλεις διάβασε κι εσύ τα posts του freenet και σύγκρινε με τα δικά σου 
> έχει τις ίδιες απόψεις με σένα πάνω κάτω... αλλά αϊ δες πως τις διατυπώνει και αν εμφανίζεται συζητήσιμος με επιχειρήματα, η φωνακλάς-τσαμπουκαλής με προθέσεις είτε επιβολής αυτού που λέει ή αν εποτύχει η επιβολή, ξεσκίσματος της συζήτησης....


βλεπω τελειωσαν τα επιχειρήματα και αρχίσατε τις λάσπες...ουτε επέβαλλα τίποτα,ούτε ξέσκισα κάτι...αυτές είναι αλλονών τακτικές,να γινονται κουραστικοι ανακυκλώνοντας τις ίδιες βλακείες συνεχώς ωστε να κουραστεί ο άλλος κ να τα παρατήσει....




> πάντως εγώ που διαβάζω και κρίνω, χωρίς να συμφωνώ με την άποψη του παπα, μεταξύ των 2 σας, βλέπω τον παπα δημοκρατικό και συζητήσιμο, κι εσένα φωνακλά και ενοχλητικό ανευ λόγου... πράμα που με κάνει πιο φιλικό στις απόψεις του παπα (με τις οποίες διαφωνώ) παρα με τις δικές σου (με τις οποίες σχεδον συμφωνώ).... τη διαφορά την κάνει η πράξη... δημοκρατική πράξη; συζήτηση; ασεβής πράξη; προσβολές; (το ξέρω οτι στ'@@ σου, απλώς είπα να στα ξαναπω μία)


ποιος φωνακλάς μωρε???επειδή βαριέμαι να γράφω παραγράφους και οτι θέλω το λέω σε μια-δυο προτάσεις?Μηπως η αληθεια σας ενοχλεί???σορυ κιολλας δημοκρατια εχουμε....
σαν πολύ δεν υπερασπίζεσαι τον πάπα??...επειδη είστε αντισυλλογικοί και οι 2?



> (κρίμα που δεν μπορείς να ποστάρεις κανα π@υστη που να κρέμεται απ'το κ@υλί του κι εδώ ως επιχείρημα   )


χαχα καλο το χιουμοράκι σου,γελασαμε παλι αστειατορα!!στο ξαναλέω:τελειωσαν τα επιχειρήματα και αρχίσατε τις λάσπες...μπράβο σας!!!(να ποιος μπαχαλεύει το φορουμ,να ποιος πετάει βρωμιές όταν δεν έχει να πει κάτι ουσιαστικό)...




> Λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά αυτή η πρακτική "ίσων αποστάσεων" όταν δεν έχουμε και οι δύο την ίδια συμπεριφορά, θεωρώ ότι με αδική.
> Εκανα κριτική στον συνάδελφο χωρίς να τον βρίσω.


γιατι συνάδελφε σε έβρισα εγώ?Αλήτη σε είπα γιατί μόνο αλήτικα μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν αυτά που έγραψες...Επειδή σε αποκάλεσα φασίστα?Μόνο ένας φασίστας θα μπορούσε να γράψει αυτά που έγραψες...Αν δε σου αρέσει η κριτική να κάνεις κουβεντούλα με τον τζολυ που σε ανέχεται η να πάς στο φορουμ της χρυσης αυγής πουχετε τις ίδιες απόψεις...




> Δεν προσπάθησα να παραποιήσω τα γραφόμενα του με επιλεκτικά quotes.


εδω προσπαθεις άλλα και άλλα βγάζοντας ήρωα το δολοφονο,αυτό σε πείραξε?




> Αν για τους Mods το να με αποκαλέσει αλήτη είναι το ίδιο με την κρητική που του έκανα, τότε αποτελεί βαρύ αδίκημα η συμπεριφορά μου και θα πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί ο κανονισμός άμεσα, οπότε παρακαλώ πολύ να με BANάρετε *άμεσα.*


αυτομπαναρίσου μόνος σου!μην περιμένεις τους άλλους.αυτα για το μαγκια κλανιά κώλος σε μένα πηγαίνανε,οπότε άσε τα πούσ__ικα,γιατί στην τελική εσύ θα το φας το μπαν κ θαναι όλο δικό σου... 



> Γιατί τουλάχιστον εγώ απαιτώ προστασία από το να μην με βρίζουν άλλοι χρήστες στο φόρουμ, αν οι Mods δεν μπορούν να προστατέψουν ένα χρήστη από το να εξυβρίζετε (κάτι που δυστυχώς συμβαίνει συχνά όταν μιλάνε τα μεγάλα ονόματα), τότε το ίδιο το φόρουμ είναι κατώτερο των περιστάσεων....


Ημουν σίγουρος,θα το γύριζες στο οτι φταίει ο κακός σύλλογος


και μεταξύ μας,δεν μιλάει κανείς γιατι εχουν πέσει κάτω απ τα γέλια έτσι όπως γελιοποιήσαι.

τελωσπαντων αϊ τραβάτε σε άλλη παραλία να κάνετε την προπαγάνδα σας,δε θέλουμε άλλα σκουπίδια...

----------


## JollyRoger

::  δεν περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο  ::

----------


## vector

Παρομοίως,αλλα πές μας και τι δε σου αρεσει,μη μας κρατας σε αγωνία.
Γιατί ούτε βγήκα να πω φάτε τους μπάτσους,ούτε σπάστε τις τράπεζες,ούτε κάφτε την Αθήνα,ούτε κάντε πλιάτσικο.Αντιθέτως είπα κατεβείτε στις πορείες(παμε-συριζα-αντιεξουσιαστές-οτι σας αρεσει τελωσπάντων),συγκεντρώσεις,συναυλίες,ειρηνικές διαμαρτυρίες και προσέχτε μη φάτε καμοιά αδέσποτη οπως γνωρίζει πολύ καλά η αστυνομία να μοιράζει απλόχερα...
Ομως βγήκατε και με είπατε μπαχαλάκια,αναρχικό,συνασπισμένο,φωνακλά,οπαδό της βίας,χαζό,υποκινούμενο,κωλοπαίδι κτλ κτλ....

----------


## Neuro

> Λυπάμαι πολύ αλλά αυτή η πρακτική "ίσων αποστάσεων" όταν δεν έχουμε και οι δύο την ίδια συμπεριφορά, θεωρώ ότι με αδική.
> 
> Εκανα κριτική στον συνάδελφο χωρίς να τον βρίσω.
> 
> Δεν προσπάθησα να παραποιήσω τα γραφόμενα του με επιλεκτικά quotes.
> 
> Αν για τους Mods το να με αποκαλέσει αλήτη είναι το ίδιο με την κρητική που του έκανα, τότε αποτελεί βαρύ αδίκημα η συμπεριφορά μου και θα πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί ο κανονισμός άμεσα, οπότε παρακαλώ πολύ να με BANάρετε *άμεσα.*
> 
> Γιατί τουλάχιστον εγώ απαιτώ προστασία από το να μην με βρίζουν άλλοι χρήστες στο φόρουμ, αν οι Mods δεν μπορούν να προστατέψουν ένα χρήστη από το να εξυβρίζετε (κάτι που δυστυχώς συμβαίνει συχνά όταν μιλάνε τα μεγάλα ονόματα), τότε το ίδιο το φόρουμ είναι κατώτερο των περιστάσεων....


Λυπάμαι πολύ που το εξέλαβες έτσι αλλά, αφού έχεις κάνει quote αυτά που έγραψε ο vector, θα πρέπει να κάνεις edit ΚΑΙ εσύ.

Ας το πάρουμε και αλλιώς όμως, αν αγαπάς. Θέλεις να μου πεις πως εσύ δεν έχεις γράψει προκλητικά posts και δεν έχεις βρίσει ποτέ άλλο χρήστη. Ναι, έχεις τιμωρηθεί για αυτό ανάλογα, οπότε έχεις δίκαιο να αισθάνεσαι αδικημένος αλλά τότε γιατί τις κάνουμε τις ρημάδες τις ανακοινώσεις;




> Με τις Άγιες Μέρες να είναι προ των πυλών, το σώμα των συντονιστών έλαβε την πρωτοβουλία και θα δείξει χαλαρότητα και επιείκια ως προς την συμπεριφορά που επέδειξαν ορισμένοι χρήστες του forum. Δεν θα θέλαμε να χαλάσουμε το γιορτινό κλίμα που έρχεται και να μοιράσουμε ένα σεβαστό αριθμό από μικρά ή μεγαλύτερα bans σε ορισμένους θερμόαιμους. Παρακαλούμε να δείξετε τη δέουσα επιείκια με τη σειρά σας, δίνοντας την απαραίτητη προσοχή στην κοσμιότητα των δημοσιεύσεών σας λόγω των εορτών.
> 
> Ας εκτονώσουμε λοιπόν τα πνεύματα στην κατανάλωση κουραμπιέδων και λοιπών εδεσμάτων, και ας αφήσουμε στην άκρη τις έριδες και τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις.
> 
> Αν παρ' όλα αυτά δεν εισακουστούμε, δεν θα έχουμε κανέναν απολύτως ενδοιασμό όποιος δεν σεβαστεί αυτό το εορταστικό πνεύμα, να ξαναγράψει μετά την Ανάσταση...
> 
> Σας ευχόμαστε Χρόνια Πολλά με υγεία, ευτυχία και περισσότερη σύνεση σε όλους μας.


http://www.awmn/forum/posting.php?mo...e&f=1&p=540268

Γιατί έχουμε τους παλιοκανόνες;




> γ) Συζητήσεις που παραβαίνουν έναν ή συνδυασμό κανόνων που ορίζονται στο κείμενο αυτό, πρέπει να μη συνεχίζονται από τους χρήστες. Για την αποφυγή αυτού του φαινομένου, πιθανώς κάποια Θέματα Συζήτησης να κλειδώνονται από τους Συντονιστές, με παράθεση ανάλογου μηνύματος από αυτούς. Ενστάσεις, και υποδείξεις για ύπαρξη τέτοιων συζητήσεων δεν πρέπει να γίνονται σε νέα δημοσίευση, αλλά με *αποστολή προσωπικού μηνύματος στους αρμόδιους Συντονιστές*.
> 
> ζ) Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις από έναν χρήστη σε άλλον σχετικά με τη συμπεριφορά του δεύτερου. Αρμόδιοι για το θέμα είναι οι Συντονιστές, και οι χρήστες που παρατηρούν ενοχλητική συμπεριφορά από κάποιο άτομο, *οφείλουν να το αναφέρουν στους Συντονιστές με προσωπικό μήνυμα*, οι οποίοι θα επιληφθούν του ζητήματος κατά την κρίση τους.
> 
> η) Απαγορεύονται οι συστάσεις προς Συντονιστές σχετικά με την αργοπορία αντίδρασης των συντονιστικών οργάνων. Θεωρείται δεδομένη κάποια καθυστέρηση, εάν έχετε κάποια σχετική ένσταση το καλύτερο είναι *να στείλετε προσωπικό μήνυμα στους αρμόδιους*.


Το μοτίβο είναι το ίδιο, ένσταση ... *προσωπικό μήνυμα στους συντονιστές*. 

Να ξαναβάλω το avatar με την πιπίλα; Πολλά κλάματα ακούω τελευταία, αλλά στη ζαβολιά όλοι πρώτοι. Σωστό νηπιαγωγείο.

----------


## freenet

> 3) Λυπάμαι που το μίσος και το μένος που έχεις δεν σε αφήνουν να καταλάβεις την διαφορά μεταξύ του "μετά δόλου" και της "βαρειάς αμέλειας". Εχεις καταντήσει αυτό που κοροϊδεύεις. Πρόβατο της τηλεόρασης και κάποιων ψευτοεπαναστατών, που στο αίμα του πιτσιρικά βρήκαν ευκαιρία να αρχίσουν το αντάρτικο. Εφόσον ο ειδικός φρουρός δεν ήταν σε άμυνα, τότε κακώς έβγαλε το όπλο, όμως δεν είχε πρόθεση να σκοτώσει τον μικρό, άτυχος ήταν (ο μικρός πρώτα από όλα βέβαια) και τον βάρεσε από σπόντα. Εχει φοβερά μεγάλη διαφορά το ένα από το άλλο, αλλά εσύ προτιμάς να φέρεσε ως πρόβατο στο κοπάδι, που διακατέχετε από την λογική του όχλου και προσπαθεί να πετροβολήσει τον κατηγορούμενο πριν τον δικάσουν καν.


Έλειπα μερικές μέρες και διαπίστωσα ότι βγήκαν και τα πορίσματα!!
Βλέπετε έχω την κακιά συνήθεια να διαβάζω πρώτα τα φόρα και μετά τις ειδήσεις... Είναι μερικές φορές ξεκαρδιστικό όταν το κάνεις αυτό. Διαπιστώνεις πώς βιάζονται οι αντικειμενικές ειδήσεις... Για παράδειγμα οι "συνοδοιπόροι της βαριάς αμέλειας" έπιασαν δουλειά. Αναρωτιέμαι δεν μπορούν να διαχωρίσουν στο μυαλό τους τι σημαίνει ο όρος "ευθεία βολή"? 

http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=104770 

"Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, τα στοιχεία *επιβεβαιώνουν τις μαρτυρίες των αυτοπτών μαρτύρων περί ευθείας βολής του δράστη*. Οι ίδιες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν ότι εντοπίστηκε πιθανό σημείο εξοστρακισμού της σφαίρας.Επίσης, οι πληροφορίες αποκλείουν την ανοδική βολή, ενώ θεωρήθηκε πιθανότερο σημείο εξοστρακισμού της σφαίρας πλάγιο τοίχος σε βολή υπό γωνία, και το θύμα χτυπήθηκε ενώ το σώμα του είχε κλίση "

Αν σου κόψω Πάνο τα φρένα στο αμάξι σου και σκοτωθείς πέφτοντας στον γκρεμό τότε πραγματικά θα παρακαλούσα να με δικάσουν για βαριά αμέλεια και όχι για φόνο εκ προμελέτης (όπως ορίζει η στοιχειώδης λογική που λέει ότι όταν ο μπάτσος επιστρέφει στο σημείο αφού προηγουμένως έχει εξασφαλίσει το περιπολικό τότε εκεί πάει να προκαλέσει κακό, όπως και να το ορίσεις αυτό, είτε με χειροβομβίδα κρότου λάμψης είτε με σφαίρα...). Το πόρισμα σου λοιπόν με την γνωστή κούγια πρόκληση απέναντι στο "δικό μου" πόρισμα που δεν κάνει λόγο για αμέλεια του φρουρού αλλά για εγκληματική δράση ενός κρατικού μηχανισμού με επαναληψιμότητα και σωρεία "μεμονωμένων περιστατικών".




> Πόσες φορές δηλαδή πρέπει να το πω ? Αν ήταν όντως επιτηθέμενος αναρχικός, καλά να τα πάθει, αν δεν ήταν και ήταν άσχετος, τότε είναι κρίμα και λυπάμαι πολύ


γνωρίζεις την αρχή της αναλογικότητας που είναι πάγια αρχή στο ποινικό δίκαιο και το αστικό ή χάνουμε τον χρόνο μας αναλωνόμενοι σε αδιέξοδες συζητήσεις. Ορίστε τι κάνεις με αναγκάζεις να σου ξεσηκώνω την αστική νομοθεσία για να σου απόδείξω ότι ακόμα κι αν ο Αλέξης είχε μολότωφ στην κωλότσεπη ο μπάτσος ΔΕΝ νομιμοποιείται ούτε καν από την νομοθεσία που τον προστατεύει για να ασκήσει τέτοια υπερμετρη βία. Στο αναλύω με αστικού τύπου όρους γιατί διαπίστωνω ότι έχεις ανοσία σε κινηματικού τύπου επιχειρήματα περί συστημικής βίας και αντιβίας...Προσοχή λέξεις ή συνθετικά που περιέχουν τη λέξη βία και αφορούν διαφορετικούς φορείς και διαφορετικούς στόχους ΔΕΝ συμψηφίζονται με φράσεις κλισέ "η βια φερνει βια". Για να μην αναλύσω και το εννοιλογικό γελοίο της φράσης,καθότι αν αντικαταστήσει κανείς το βία με το αγάπη, με το έρωτας με το πεπόνι και οτιδήποτε μπορεί να φανταστεί ΔΕΝ έχει την πραγματική εικόνα γιατί τα κλισεδιάρικα είναι καλά για πάνελ και τον αμύητο αναγνώστη του φορουμ αλλά όχι για όποιους γνωρίζουν την κοινωνική προέλευση και το τι γεννά αυτά τα φαινόμενα και φυσικά τι τα αναπαράγει...




> Από σπόντα πέθανε ο μικρός. Αν θες να μιλήσουμε για ηθικούς αυτουργούς, πρώτα θα πρέπει να τους βρει κάπου εκεί στα εξάρχεια, που φέρνουν τις αστυνομικές δυνάμεις στα άκρα, μετά θα πάμε σε όλους εκείνους τους και καλά προοδευτικούς αριστερούς που τους καλοπιάνουν και δικαιλογούν, και μετά σε όλους εσάς που χαίρεστε με την εκάστοτε μολότοφ στους μπάτσους, και δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε ότι είσαστε περισσότερο φασίστες από όλους, και ότι με αυτά τα χάλια φέρνετε αυτό που εσείς οι ίδιοι αποκαλείτε "αστυνομοκρατία"


Λίγο ακόμα να το συνέχιζες και θα μας έλεγες ότι για τη χούντα ευθύνονται οι κινητοποιήσεις και οι διεκδικήσεις των εργαζομένων...Όπως και την τραγωδία της Κύπρου ευθύνεται η εξέγερση του πολυτεχνείου μιας και έφερε τον ιωαννίδη στα πράγματα... Έλεος, δεν είμαστε παιδάκια να τα πείσεις με τέτοια επιχειρήματα...Καταλαβαίνουμε περισσότερα από το απλοϊκό του συλλογισμού αυτού...
Για την μπατσοκρατία στις δυτικές μητροπόλεις και ειδικά στην Αθήνα, ευθύνονται συγκεκριμένα πράγματα και πολύ πολύ διαφορετικά από την δράση αντιεξουσιαστών! Μέχρι πότε ο εσωτερικός και εξωτερικός εχθρός θα είναι το φύλλο συκής της εξουσίας για να στρατικοποεί τις πόλεις? Μην γελιόμαστε, δεν είναι η δράση των αναρχικών που έφερε την αστυνομία στην πόλη ως ένοπλη συμμορία που σε όλη την έκταση της πόλης και της ελλάδας είναι ασύδοτη χωρίς έλεγχο και χωρίς όρια. Αν δεν τα γνωρίζεις πάρε να διαβάσεις τις εκθέσεις του συνηγόρου του πολίτη, κύριου οργάνου του κράτους για το τι λέει για την αστυνομική βία. Αν δεν έμαθες ποτέ κάτι πάρε να διαβάσεις τι πιστεύει η διεθνής αμνηστεία για τους μετανάστες και πώς τους αντιμετωπίζει η ένδοξη ελληνική αστυνομία.Αν δεν άκουσες κάτι πάρε να ασχοληθείς με τα αμέτρητα περιστατικά αστυνομικής βαρβαρότητας εναντίον διαδηλώσεων, κινητοποιήσεων, οργανώσεων κτλ, μάθε για τις παρακολουθησεις σωματείων, για τις μαζικες προσαγωγές και φακελώματα πριν τους ολυμπιακούς κτλ κτλ κτλ...Αλλά επειδή τα ξέρεις ή τα ψιλιάζεσαι είναι αστείο να τα αγνοείς και να θεωρείς ότι την βία της αστυνομίας και την εκτεταμένη χρήχη χημικών όπλων και την προκλητική της παρουσια την εκβιάζουν μερικοί αναρχικοί...


ΑΣΚΗΣΗ ΘΑΡΡΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΙΚΗ ΒΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΒΙΑ 

http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=10& ... id=4490965

Συνταγές χημικής επιστήμης για εσωτερικούς εχθρούς
http://www.skai.gr/master_avod.php?id=1 ... 7659&lsc=2

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Ωραία τα λές, αν και νομίζω ότι *μετά την πρώτη παράγραφο κανένας δεν σε διαβάζει.* Σε βλέπω να ασχολείσαι με την πολιτική ή να γίνεσαι δημόσιος υπάλληλος ...


antonisk7+++

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antonisk7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> ...


bedazzled------------------  :: 

εγώ μια χαρά τον διαβάζω  ::  

επίσης πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ακούγεται η ιστορία με τα χημικά  ::  (στο last link του post)

edit: καλά έχω μείνει μλκας με αυτά που ακούω....

----------


## paravoid

> ...


Μιας και φοιτείς (απ' όσο ξέρω) στο ΕΜΠ και φαίνεται να είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα και χωρίς καμμία διάθεση ειρωνίας, πες μου:

Αληθεύει ότι στο κάτω Πολυτεχνείο έχουν κατασκηνώσει hooligans (Θύρα 7, 13 κ.τλ.) και σπάνε ό,τι βρουν και δεν βρουν μπροστά τους;

Αν ναι (που πολύ πιθανόν πως όχι και είναι ράδιο αρβύλα):
- τι κάνουν οι φοιτητές για να το διαφυλάξουν;
- αν δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι (γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, δύσκολα τα βάζεις με τέτοιους ανθρώπους) τι προτείνουν ως λύση;
- η άρση του ασύλου ως διαδικασία πότε θα είχε νόημα για σένα; (το ποτέ είναι αποδεκτή απάντηση, προφανώς)

Φιλικά από άνθρωπο που έχει ψηφίσει κατάληψη ως απάντηση σε προτάσεις/υπόννοιες για κατάργηση του ασύλου,
Φαίδων

----------


## freenet

> Μιας και φοιτείς (απ' όσο ξέρω) στο ΕΜΠ και φαίνεται να είσαι μέσα στα πράγματα και χωρίς καμμία διάθεση ειρωνίας, πες μου:
> 
> Αληθεύει ότι στο κάτω Πολυτεχνείο έχουν κατασκηνώσει hooligans (Θύρα 7, 13 κ.τλ.) και σπάνε ό,τι βρουν και δεν βρουν μπροστά τους;
> 
> Αν ναι (που πολύ πιθανόν πως όχι και είναι ράδιο αρβύλα):
> - τι κάνουν οι φοιτητές για να το διαφυλάξουν;
> - αν δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι (γιατί κακά τα ψέματα, δύσκολα τα βάζεις με τέτοιους ανθρώπους) τι προτείνουν ως λύση;
> - η άρση του ασύλου ως διαδικασία πότε θα είχε νόημα για σένα; (το ποτέ είναι αποδεκτή απάντηση, προφανώς)
> 
> ...


Φαίδωνα, μέχρι πριν μερικές μέρες συμμετείχα στη συνέλευση της κατάληψης του πολυτεχνείου (στο κάτω πολυτεχνείο). Εκεί υπήρχε το εξής παράδοξο, υπήρχε ήδη μια κατάληψη αναρχικών από το Σάββατο της εκτέλεσης του Αλέξανδρου και έγινε κατάληψη από φοιτητικούς συλλόγους την Τετάρτη νομίζω στο πρώτο πανεκπαιδευτικό που συνέπεσε με τις πορείες. Εκεί λοιπόν στο συντονιστικό έκαναν παρέμβαση οι πρώτοι καταληψίες τονίζοντας ότι τεχνικά και πολτικά βέβαια δεν μπορείς να κάνεις "κατάληψη στην κατάληψη". 
Ήμουν λοιπόν και στις δύο συνελεύσεις και διαπίστωσα τις αμεσοδημοκρατικές διαδικασίες που εφαρμόζονται. Μέχρι πριν μερικές μέρες στη συνέλευση αναρχικών και στον κόσμο που έβλεπα κάτω ακόμα κι όταν τα ματ πολιορκούσαν ασφυκτικά το πολυτεχνείο και πεταγαν τις πέτρες, τα χημικά και τα νευροπαραλυτικά...
Όλες αυτές τις μέρες δεν είδα καταστροφή στο κάτω πολυτεχνείο, είδα μάλιστα κάποια συζήτηση για ομάδες περιφρούρησης και είδα προσπάθεια για αυτοργανωση. ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ οι φοιτητές δεν συμμετέχουν σε αυτό που συνιστά την κατάληψη. Δηλαδή διεξάγουν τις συνελεύσεις των συντονιστικών αλλά όταν λές ότι κάνεις κατάληψη μένεις μέσα, αυτοργανώνεσαι, δημιουργείς, μετατρέπεις το πολυτεχνείο σε εστία αντίστασης, σε χώρο αναφοράς. 
Υπήρξε την πρώτη φορά της συνέλευσης των φοιτητών μια κουβέντα για αυτοργανωση, μάλιστα φτιάξαμε επιτροπές ώστε να χωρίσουμε τα καθήκοντα και τις δουλειές αλλά αυτό δεν προχώρησε γιατί την ώρα που μιλούσαμε για τις δουλειές (ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό, blog, ιντερνετικό σταθμό, κτλ ) τα ματ έτρεχαν κόσμο δέρνοντας και ρίχνοντας χημικά και τον οδηγούσαν στο πολυτεχνείο το οποίο για ώρες μετά πολιορκούσαν μαζί με φασίστες. 
Εκείνη την ώρα ήταν στο πολυτεχνείο και καθηγητές και ο αντιπρύτανης και τον ρωτήσαμε για τις φήμες ότι επίκειται άρση ασύλου και απάντησε ότι δεν υπάρχει καν σκέψη να αρθεί το άσυλο.
Γνώμη μου είναι ότι ενδεχομένως η διοίκηση έχει δώσει το μήνυμα ότι για να αρθεί το άσυλο μερικώς, πρέπει να καεί ολόκληρο το πολυτεχνείο και αυτό επειδή το ξέρουν οι καταληψίες για αυτό και δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει κάτι. Δεν γνωρίζω βέβαια τι ομάδες υποστηρίζουν αυτοί που είναι μέσα αλλά σκέψου πόσο πολύ ξύλο θα έπεφτε μεταξύ τους αν υπήρχαν από διαφορετικά club οπαδοί και χουλιγκάνια. ΔΕΝ είδα κανέναν με κασκόλ ομάδας αν αυτό είναι κάποιο αναγνωριστικό οπαδών και χουλιγκάνων, είδα πολύ και ενδιαφέρουσα πολιτική σκέψη, είδα ευαισθησίες που δεν τις έχω δει σε πολλές άλλες συνελεύσεις, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι εκπροσωπεί ο καθένας εκεί μέσα και ο νοών νοείτω....
Υπάρχουν ανησυχίες για προβοκάτσιες και φυτευτούν ασφαλίτες, υπάρχει μια διάχυτη παραφιλολογία για άρση ασύλου που έχει ήδη γίνει (με αιτιολογικό ότι φτιάχνονται μολότωφ μέσα στο άσυλο) αλλά δεν έχει γίνει η επέμβαση της αστυνομίας. Τα θεωρώ αυτά ανοησίες και παπαγαλισμούς των "embedded δημοσιογράφων" (κατά το αντίστοιχο embedded που είχαμε δει δημοσιογράφους πλάι στον αμερικανικό στρατό που καταλάμβανε το ιρακ).
Αν τυχόν έχετε απορίες τι παίζει κάτω γιατί δεν έρχεστε κι εσείς να το διαπιστώσετε με τα μάτια σας, πέρα από τις φήμες τις συκοφαντίες και τις διαστρεβλώσεις των δημοσιογράφων? Υπάρχει από ότι βλέπω μια έντονη φημολογία πάλι για επικείμενη άρση ασύλου και για αυτό το λόγο διοργανωνόνται και συναυλίες κάτω αυτές τις μέρες με την προοπτική να ανοίξει αυτό κοινωνικά ώστε να είναι και πιο δύσκολη η συκοφάντηση για δήθεν καταστροφές ως αιτία της άρσης ασύλου που επιζητά η αστυνομία και οι πολιτικοί (δηλώσεις περί ιδιώνυμου για την κουκούλα, αρση ασύλου, εκτακτη ανάγκη, ακομα και ειδικα διακστηρια για κουκουλοφορους ακουσαμε!!!!) 

http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3? ... _id=952575

Προσέξτε στην ανακοίνωση το σημείο για αυτπεριφρούρηση...Εδώ κρύβονται οι σκέψεις για πιθανές προβοκάτσιες και προκλήσεις από το κράτος. Μάλιστα ορισμένοι δημιουργούν και κλίμα στο ιντυμεντια με διάφορα "περίεργα" που παρατηρούνται γύρω από το χώρο του πολύτεχνείου όπως πχ κάποια αυτοκίνητα...Μάλιστα το κράτος, όπως αναμενόναν, έδειξε τα σκληρά κατασταλτικά και νομοθετικά δόντια του κατηγορώντας νομίζω 25 άτομα με τον αντιτρομοκρατικό νόμο!!!! Τελικά όταν χρόνια πριν κινητοποιούμασταν ενάντια σε αυτούς τους νόμους βλέποντας πιθανότητα εφαρμογής τους σε κοινωνικά κινήματα πέρα από τις οργανώσεις που στοχοποιούσε, δεν περιμέναμε τόσο σύντομα να δούμε τους φόβους μας και τις αναλύσεις μας να επιβεβαιώνονται με τον πιο κραυγαλέο τρόπο... 

Νόμος για το άσυλο.


```
Άρθρο 3
Ακαδημαϊκές ελευθερίες και Ακαδημαϊκό Άσυλο
To άρθρο 2 του ν. 1268/1982 αντικαθίσταται ως εξής:
«Άρθρο 2
Ακαδημαϊκές ελευθερίες και Ακαδημαϊκό Άσυλο
1. Στα Ανώτατα Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα κατοχυρώνεται η ακαδημαϊκή
ελευθερία στην έρευνα και διδασκαλία καθώς και η ελεύθερη έκφραση και
διακίνηση των ιδεών.
2. Δεν επιτρέπεται η επιβολή ορισμένων μόνο επιστημονικών
απόψεων και ιδεών και η διεξαγωγή απόρρητης έρευνας.
3. Το ακαδημαϊκό άσυλο αναγνωρίζεται για την κατοχύρωση των
ακαδημαϊκών ελευθεριών και για την προστασία του δικαιώματος στη γνώση,
τη μάθηση και την εργασία όλων ανεξαιρέτως των μελών της ακαδημαϊκής
κοινότητας των Α.Ε.Ι., και των εργαζομένων σε αυτά, έναντι οποιουδήποτε
επιχειρεί να το καταλύσει.
4. Το ακαδημαϊκό άσυλο καλύπτει όλους τους χώρους του Α.Ε.Ι. στους
οποίους γίνεται εκπαίδευση και έρευνα. Οι χώροι αυτοί καθορίζονται με
απόφαση και ευθύνη της Συγκλήτου για τα Πανεπιστήμια και της Συνέλευσης
για τα Τ.Ε.Ι.. Δεν επιτρέπεται η επέμβαση δημόσιας δύναμης στους
παραπάνω χώρους, παρά μόνο κατόπιν πρόσκλησης ή άδειας του αρμόδιου
οργάνου του ιδρύματος και με την παρουσία εκπροσώπου της δικαστικής
αρχής.
5. Αρμόδιο όργανο για την πρόσκληση ή άδεια της προηγούμενης
παραγράφου είναι το Πρυτανικό Συμβούλιο για τα Πανεπιστήμια και το
Συμβούλιο για τα Τ.Ε.Ι., με δικαίωμα ψήφου όλων των μελών τους. Τα όργανα
αυτά συνέρχονται άμεσα, αυτεπαγγέλτως ή μετά από καταγγελία. Το αρμόδιο
όργανο αποφασίζει κατά πλειοψηφία, τηρουμένων των διατάξεων του
Εσωτερικού Κανονισμού του οικείου ιδρύματος και του Κώδικα Διοικητικής
Διαδικασίας.
6. Επέμβαση δημόσιας δύναμης χωρίς την άδεια του αρμοδίου
οργάνου του Α.Ε.Ι. επιτρέπεται μόνον εφόσον διαπράττονται αυτόφωρα
κακουργήματα ή αυτόφωρα εγκλήματα κατά της ζωής.
7. Οι παραβάτες των διατάξεων του άρθρου αυτού για το ακαδημαϊκό
άσυλο τιμωρούνται με φυλάκιση τουλάχιστον 6 μηνών μετά από έγκληση του
αρμοδίου οργάνου της παραγράφου 5 του άρθρου αυτού, ή της Συγκλήτου
για τα Πανεπιστήμια και της Συνέλευσης για τα Τ.Ε.Ι..»
```

Έγινε καμία εκτέλεση διαδηλωτή μέσα στο άσυλο? Κανένας εξοστρακισμός ή ευθεία βολή ? Βιασμοί? Τι ακριβώς δικαιολογεί την άρση του? Η παρουσία αντιπάλων του καθεστώτος είναι λόγος άρσης? Για αυτό δεν υπάρχει το άσυλο? Για να προστατεύει τους αντιπάλους του καθεστώτος...

----------


## python

Οταν μπλέκεις σε συζήτηση με αντίθετης απόψεως απο εσένα, δεν ασχόλείσε, ιδίως όταν ο άλος είναι ξεροκέφαλος και έχει μπερδέψει την ανθρωπιά και τον σεβασμό προς διπλανό του. Όταν πάει προς εκεί η συζήτηση την αποφεύγεις, χωρίς δισταγμό. Μακάρι να μήν ήταν τα πράγματα έτσι, αλλα δυστηχώς ζώα θα υπάρχουν πάντα. 

Καλά να πάθουν και οι μπάτσοι που τους τρώνε οι μαφιόζοι, καλα να πάθει και ο Αφρικάνος που πεθαίνει απο τη πείνα , γιατι δεν είναι Χριστιανός.

Και καλά να πάθουν οι Αριστεροί στον εμφύλιο που τους σφάζανε, γιατι δεν πιστεύανε στο Θεό.... Όπως μ είχε πεί ένας μοναχός... Σατανιστές ήταν, Αθεοι..... έλεος.

Ένα έλεος είστε όλοι σας. 


Φιλικα Νίκος

Κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να πέρνει τη ζωή κάποιου άλλου, ιδίως ενός 15χρονου, ούτε ο ίδιος ο Θεός.

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Θα ζητήσουν κιόλας ελεύθερη είσοδα στα πανεπιστήμεια (ά ρε μέγιστε καραγκιόζη Αλαβάνο)
> 
> 
> Τελικά τον πρόλαβε ο Καραμανλής. 
> 
> Κύκνειο άσμα της ΝΔ μπας και μαζέψουν ψήφους άραγε;;;





> 22/12/08 09:25
> Κατατίθεται στο υπ.Παιδείας
> Προπαρασκευαστικό έτος για εισαγωγή σε ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ στο σχέδιο της επιτροπής Βερέμη
> 
> Αθήνα
> 
> Οι πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις θα καταργηθούν, το λύκειο θα αποσυνδεθεί από το σύστημα πρόσβασης στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση και όσοι απόφοιτοι λυκείου επιθυμούν να συνεχίσουν τις σπουδές τους θα παρακολουθούν ένα μεταλυκειακό - προπαρασκευαστικό έτος για την εισαγωγή σε ΑΕΙ - ΤΕΙ. Εξετάσεις θα διενεργούνται από έναν εθνικό εξεταστικό οργανισμό.
> 
> 
> ...


Πηγή: in.gr

----------


## argi

Διάβασα κάτι χτες ανάμεσα στις 2-3 κυριακάτικες που παίρνω και μου άρεσε... υπάρχει και εδώ http://giannaras.wordpress.com/2008/12/21/21-dec-2008/




> Χρήστος Γιανναράς : Η αλογία υποστύλωμα της κομματοκρατίας
> 
> Δεκέμβριος 21, 2008 in 2008
> 
> Συμπερασματική κρίση προσωπική, υποκείμενη σε έλεγχο επαλήθευσης ή διάψευσης: Ο εφιάλτης βίας και καταστροφής που έζησαν οι ελλαδικές μεγαλουπόλεις, μετά το βράδυ της 6ης Δεκεμβρίου 2008, δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί συγκυριακός και απρόβλεπτος. Κυοφορήθηκε είκοσι εφτά ολόκληρα χρόνια, υπήρξαν σημάδια, με σχεδόν καθημερινή συχνότητα, της τερατογένεσης που προμηνυόταν. Στον εφιάλτη εκβάλλουν συγκεκριμένες πολιτικές πρακτικές τριών δεκαετιών.
> 
> Πρώτη, η λεγόμενη πολιτική «εκδημοκρατισμού» της παιδείας. Ο «εκδημοκρατισμός» αποτέλεσε τη συνεπέστερη μάλλον έκφανση του τάχα και αριστερού λαϊκισμού, μαζί και των μηδενιστικών «προοδευτικών» ιδεολογημάτων «αποδόμησης». Ταυτίστηκε στην πράξη ο «εκδημοκρατισμός» με την αξιωματική αρχή ότι στα παιδιά «όλα επιτρέπονται». Το σχολειό δεν είναι στίβος άσκησης που ετοιμάζει τη νεολαία να αναλάβει, με την ενηλικίωσή της, τις ευθύνες του πολίτη, όχι. Το σχολειό παραμυθιάζει τον ανήλικο ότι έχει κιόλας όλες τις προνομίες, όλα τα δικαιώματα του πολίτη χωρίς την παραμικρή υποχρέωση αντιπροσφοράς, χωρίς προϋποθετικά εχέγγυα υπευθυνότητας.
> 
> Η πολιτική «εκδημοκρατισμού» είκοσι εφτά χρόνια τώρα δεν διαμορφώνει πολίτες. Ετοιμάζει αντιστασιακούς σε μια φαντασιωδώς επερχόμενη χούντα. Η χούντα παραμονεύει παντού, κάθε αστυνομικός είναι χούντα, «μπάτσος, γουρούνι, δολοφόνος», χούντα είναι το συντεταγμένο κράτος, είναι κάθε τι δημόσιο: σχολικό ή πανεπιστημιακό κτίριο, τα δημόσια μέσα μεταφοράς, τα δωρεάν βιβλία, οι πινακίδες για την τροχαία κίνηση στους δρόμους, οι τοίχοι των σπιτιών που προσφέρονται για να «εκφράσουν» τα παιδιά την αντίστασή τους στην επαπειλούμενη καταπίεση.
> ...

----------


## python

http://e-roosters.blogspot.com/2008/12/ ... _2656.html Σαν απάντηση...

Πως είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις σε ένα Φασιστόμουτρο, Νεοναζί??? που θέλει να φάει καθε μη ορθόδοξο στοιχείο στη Χωρα μας?? 

Είστε απίθανοι, τιποτα άλλο δεν λέω... κ μετα σ λένε γη του παραλόγου....




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarchism_in_Spain

----------


## badge

> υπήρχε ήδη μια κατάληψη αναρχικών από το Σάββατο της εκτέλεσης του Αλέξανδρου και έγινε κατάληψη από φοιτητικούς συλλόγους την Τετάρτη νομίζω στο πρώτο πανεκπαιδευτικό που συνέπεσε με τις πορείες. Εκεί λοιπόν στο συντονιστικό έκαναν παρέμβαση οι πρώτοι καταληψίες τονίζοντας ότι τεχνικά και πολτικά βέβαια δεν μπορείς να κάνεις "κατάληψη στην κατάληψη".


Στον επιχειρηματικό κόσμο αυτό νομίζω ότι λέγεται *"επιθετική εξαγορά"*.  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Πόσο καραγκιόζηδες είναι !?!? Τώρα θυμήθηκαν την ελεύθερη εισαγωγή στο Πανεπιστήμιο και την κατάργηση των πανελλαδικών ? Οι τύποι που έβαλαν τη βάση του 10 ???? Που μας γ#$%σαν με τον νόμο πλαίσιο και πήραμε βιβλία στο ΤΕΛΟΣ του εξαμήνου ???? Αν είναι δυνατόν να τσιμπάει κόσμος με τέτοια πυροτεχνήματα και να πιστεύει ότι έχουν όραμα κλπ για την παιδεία !!! Όλος ο κόσμος το λέει για την κατάργηση των πανελλαδικών (απ' την εποχή του Αρσένη κιόλας που είχαμε βγει και τότε στους δρόμους), όλα τα κόμματα της αντιπολίτευσης (ακόμα και το ΠΑ.ΣΟ.Κ. που το έστησε, μάλιστα προτείνουν και εισαγωγή σε σχολή και όχι σε τμήμα που είναι επίσης πολύ σωστό βήμα) αλλά τόσο καιρό η κυβέρνηση μας έχει γραμμένους. Έπρεπε να γίνει το Βατοπέδι για να ασχοληθεί με την παιδεία. ΝΤΡΟΠΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΙΣΧΟΣ !!! Ξυπνάτε, σας πετάνε το τυράκι πάλι !!! Απ' τον Ιανουάριο θα κατεβάσουν το νόμο για τα ΚΕΣ κι εκεί να δείτε χαβαλέ, τόσο υπεύθυνοι είναι...

----------


## nvak

> Χρήστος Γιανναράς : Η αλογία υποστύλωμα της κομματοκρατίας...


Η αποθέωση της γενίκευσης ....

Πολύ υποτιμά την νέα γενιά ο Γιανναράς. 
Με μεγάλη άνεση έγγραφα ένα αντίστοιχο λογίδριο για την δική μας γενιά. 
Τις συμπεριφορές των ανθρώπων μπορούμε να τις κατατάξουμε σε κατηγορίες και σε ποσοστά.
Δυστυχώς, αυτά δεν αλλάζουν με το πέρασμα των χρόνων, γιατί ο άνθρωπος εξελίσσεται βιολογικά με αργό ρυθμό. 

Οι ακραίες συμπεριφορές σε ποσοστό της νεολαίας, πάντα υπήρχαν και θα υπάρχουν, στα ίδια ποσοστά.
Το ίδιο και η αμφισβήτηση του κατεστημένου και η αναζήτηση νέων δρόμων ....

----------


## python

Ένας πιθανός ανασχηματισμός θα άλλαζε το πολιτικό κλίμα για την κυβέρνηση;

Πολύ 1299 
12,82% 
Αρκετά 1234 
12,18% 
Λίγο 1662 
16,41% 
Καθόλου 5844 
57,69% 
Δεν ξέρω / Δεν απαντώ 91 
0,9% 
Σύνολο: 10130

απο :
http://www.in.gr/news/category.asp?lngDtrID=244

----------


## freenet

> Διάβασα κάτι χτες ανάμεσα στις 2-3 κυριακάτικες που παίρνω και μου άρεσε... υπάρχει και εδώ http://giannaras.wordpress.com/2008/12/21/21-dec-2008/
> 
> Χρήστος Γιανναράς : Η αλογία υποστύλωμα της κομματοκρατίας


Επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι είναι ατυχέστατη επιλογή να παραθέτεις εδώ αυτούσιο ένα άρθρο ενός γνωστού για τις ακροδεξιές απόψεις του μαϊντανού αστικών εντύπων. Ο γιανναράς από παλιά είναι ένας εμπαθής πολέμιος κάθε τι νεωτερικού προοδευτικού και αριστερού. Και προφανώς ΔΕΝ έχει κύρος επειδή είναι καθηγητής πολιτικών επιστημών ένας άνθρωπος που τόσο ξεδιάντροπα διακηρύσσει τον αντισημιτισμό του, μισεί την αριστερά, κατακεραυνώνει κάθε αγώνα και διεκδίκηση. Αυτό το κείμενο αποτελεί τυπικό χαρακτηριστικό κείμενο ακροδεξιάς λογικής και αυτό δεν το κάνει ούτε αξιόλογο ούτε αντικειμενικό ειδικά αν έχουμε ήδη απο παλιά μια εικόνα του γιανναρά....

http://www.enet.gr/online/online_hprint ... d=98364664

----------


## Vigor

Άντε γεια ρε !  :: 

Κατά τ'άλλα κινδυνεύει το εξάμηνο...  ::

----------


## freenet

> Άντε γεια ρε αλήτες! 
> 
> Κατά τ'άλλα κινδυνεύει το εξάμηνο...


ήρεμα Γιώργο, δεν νομίζω ότι ισχύει αυτή η είδηση τουλάχιστον στο βαθμό που το αναφέρει το άρθρο. Παρέθεσα πιο πάνω την απάντηση της κατάληψης του πολυτεχνείου για την "επικείμενη άρση ασύλου". Ανέφερα σε απάντηση στην paravoid τι ισχύει κάτω, τι γίνεται πόσες καταστροφές ΔΕΝ έχουν γίνει, πώς λειτουργεί το πράγμα και τι φήμες κυκλοφορούσαν από τα μέσα της προπροηγούμενης εβδομάδας. 
Υπάρχει σήμερα πληροφορία για 24ωρο τελεσίγραφο για αποχώρηση αλλά κανείς δεν ξέρει αν είναι παιχνίδι τρομοκράτησης ή αλήθεια. Η ουσία είναι ότι επιχειρούν με κάθε τρόπο να καταστείλουν τις εστίες αντίστασης στα πανεπιστήμια.
Το είχα ζήσει μέχρι το τέλος της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας το κλίμα κάτω στο πολυτεχνείο και μπορώ να σου πω οτι ΔΕΝ υφίσταται ούτε ένας λόγος για την άρση ασύλου. Ούτε αυτόφωρο έγκλημα κατά ζωής έχουμε μέσα στο άσυλο, ούτε το πολυτεχνείο καίγεται, ούτε τίποτα δεν δικαιολογεί κάτι τέτοιο εκτός από την κατασταλτική μανία του κράτους να φυλακίσει κάθε διαφορετική φωνή που μέσα στο πολυτεχνείο αναπτύσσεται.
Βέβαια κατανοώ πώς λειτουργεί αυτός ο μηχανισμός που προπαγανδίζει και αναπαράγει τέτοιες ειδήσεις αλλά αν διαβάσεις λίγο πιο πάνω τι ισχύει για το πολυτεχνείο θα καταλάβεις ότι ΔΕΝ είναι βάσιμη η άρση του ασύλου. Βάσιμη είναι μόνο η επίκληση των μικροαστικών ανακλαστικών (αν και είναι προφανώς στρατηγική ήττα να αποδέχεσαι ότι υπάρχουν τέτοια ανακλαστικά στην κοινωνία....) η οποία αφού δημιουργεί το απαραίτητο υπόβαθρο που νομιμοποιεί τις επικείμενες καταπατήσεις, μπορεί να στήσει εύκολα και ένα περιστατικό προβοκάτσιας ή πρόκλησης για να βρει και την απαραίτητη αφορμή για την πολυπόθητη από το κράτος επέμβαση.

----------


## argi

> http://e-roosters.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_2656.html Σαν απάντηση...
> 
> Πως είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις σε ένα Φασιστόμουτρο, Νεοναζί??? που θέλει να φάει καθε μη ορθόδοξο στοιχείο στη Χωρα μας?? 
> 
> Είστε απίθανοι, τιποτα άλλο δεν λέω... κ μετα σ λένε γη του παραλόγου....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarchism_in_Spain


Δεν σου αρέσει η άποψη και επιτίθεσαι στο πρόσωπο??

Πάω στοίχημα ότι δεν διάβασες κάν τι λέει... 
Και επειδή κάποιος ανώνυμος, ευτέλισε κάποιον επώνυμο σε κάποιο blog αυτό αυτομάτως είναι απάντηση στην ενυπογραφη και επώνυμη θέση/αποψη...

Κάπου πραγματικά έχουμε χάσει την έννοια της δημοκρατίας...

ΒTW είδα και τα σχόλια των υπολοίπων... δεν ξέρω το οποιοδήποτε παρελθόν του Γιανναρά και δεν δηλώνω οπαδός ... αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι αν ήταν ανώνυμο μαλλον θα ήταν πιο "αξιοπιστο" όπως το κάθε blog η το indymedia...
Αν θέλει καποιος ας σχολιάσει την άποψη και όχι το πρόσωπο...

@rg!

----------


## thalexan

> Ούτε αυτόφωρο έγκλημα κατά ζωής έχουμε μέσα στο άσυλο, ούτε το πολυτεχνείο καίγεται, ούτε τίποτα δεν δικαιολογεί κάτι τέτοιο εκτός από την κατασταλτική μανία του κράτους να φυλακίσει κάθε διαφορετική φωνή που μέσα στο πολυτεχνείο αναπτύσσεται.


Παρέλειψες όμως ένα διαζευκτικό "ή" 

(άρση ασύλου στην περίπτωση αυτόφωρων εγκλήματων ή εγκλημάτων κατά της ζωής)

----------


## freenet

> Παρέλειψες όμως ένα διαζευκτικό "ή" 
> 
> (άρση ασύλου στην περίπτωση αυτόφωρων εγκλήματων ή εγκλημάτων κατά της ζωής)


αυτόφωρο έγκλημα πώς προκύπτει μέσα στο άσυλο?
Έχει η αστυνομία με το μηχανισμό της (....) διαπιστώσει ότι κατασκευάζονται βόμβες μέσα στο πολυτεχνείο? Ή μήπως κάθε φορά που θα έχουμε κλοπή κινητού μέσα στο άσυλο θα κάνουμε άρση του για να μπει η αστυνομία?

----------


## Vigor

Πάντως στην Αγγλία δεν υπήρξε θέμα ασύλου. Συνέβαινε εγκληματική πράξη εντός του χώρου του Πανεπιστημίου? Φυσικά και δρούσε η αστυνομία. Εδώ εμείς πώς την έχουμε δει δηλαδή?

Έχουμε μείνει ακόμη στο 'Εδώ Πολυτεχνείο' και στην δημιουργία ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού στην Νομική...  ::

----------


## thalexan

> Αυτόφωρο έγκλημα πώς προκύπτει μέσα στο άσυλο?


Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα;

Αν υπάρξουν αδιάσειστες αποδείξεις φύλαξης εκρηκτικών μηχανισμών τότε άμεση άρση του ασύλου χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.

Ο ρόλος του ασύλου δεν είναι να μετατρέπει ένα πανεπιστήμιο σε γιάφκα (και όσοι το κάνουν είναι υπόλογοι στο φοιτητικό κίνημα).

----------


## bedazzled

> Πάντως στην Αγγλία δεν υπήρξε θέμα ασύλου. Συνέβαινε εγκληματική πράξη εντός του χώρου του Πανεπιστημίου? Φυσικά και δρούσε η αστυνομία. Εδώ εμείς πώς την έχουμε δει δηλαδή?
> 
> Έχουμε μείνει ακόμη στο 'Εδώ Πολυτεχνείο' και στην δημιουργία ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού στην Νομική...


Vigor+++

Λάστιχο το έχουνε κάνει το «άσυλο»... εκεί να δείτε παραεμπόριο που γίνεται.  ::   ::

----------


## badge

Χμμμ.... να και ένας όρος που θα παίξει πολύ τις επόμενες ημέρες ---> Ιδιώνυμο
Πάει με την κουκούλα και τις τελευταίες δηλώσεις του Καρατζαφέρη.

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε guys... αν δεχτείς συνθήκες άρσης του ασύλου, τότε αυτός που θέλει να άρει το άσυλο, θα δημιουργήσει εικόνα αυτών των συνθηκών, απλό δεν είναι;

μόνο αν ΔΕΝ υπάρχουν συνθήκες άρσης του ασύλου, μπορείς να ξέρεις οτι δεν έχει λόγο ο απέναντι να προσπαθήσει να σε εμφανίσει σε κάποιες συνθήκες, διότι δεν θα έχει λόγο...

----------


## freenet

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από freenet
> 
> Αυτόφωρο έγκλημα πώς προκύπτει μέσα στο άσυλο?
> 
> 
> Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα;
> 
> Αν υπάρξουν αδιάσειστες αποδείξεις φύλαξης εκρηκτικών μηχανισμών τότε άμεση άρση του ασύλου χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα.
> 
> Ο ρόλος του ασύλου δεν είναι να μετατρέπει ένα πανεπιστήμιο σε γιάφκα (και όσοι το κάνουν είναι υπόλογοι στο φοιτητικό κίνημα).



Αν μιλήσει κανείς τυπικά και με το γράμμα του νόμου που λένε, τότε οι αποδείξεις που ζητάς προκύπτουν από την έρευνα στο χώρο από κάποια αρχή η οποία όμως δεν μπορεί να κάνει έρευνα χωρίς την άρση του ασύλου.Οπότε φαύλος κύκλος χωρίς κανένα νόημα από άποψη πολιτική.
Ουσιαστικά,δηλαδή πολιτικά, το άσυλο υπάρχει και πρέπει να υπάρχει ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ από το ποιος εξουσιάζει, με σκοπό την ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών που είναι πολύ πιο ουσιαστικό και βασικό για οποιοδήποτε καθεστώς δημοκρατίας ή "δημοκρατικοφάνειας" από την υποψία ότι ίσως εκεί μέσα κάποιος να κάνει κάτι παράνομο. Και πριν προλάβετε να "εξεγερθείτε" από το ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών, αυτές (οι ιδέες δηλαδή) έχουν φορείς, κάποιοι τις διακινούν, κάποιοι τις συζητούν και τις προπαγανδίζουν, δεν είναι κάτι πετούμενο που προσγειώνεται μέσα στο πολυτεχνείο και κυκλοφορεί σε τοίχους και αμφιθέατρα. Είναι οι φορείς των ιδεών που προασπίζει το άσυλο και οι ιδέες τους. Και ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ όπως καταλαβαίνετε ιδέες όπως αυτές του νεοφιλελευθερισμού ή του πασοκικού "σοσιαλισμού" ή του κκε και του σύριζα ή της ακροδεξιάς ΔΕΝ χρειάζονται άσυλο για να διακινηθούν δεδομένου ότι διακινούνται χωρίς καταστολή απαγόρευση ή περιορισμό και εκτός αυτού και εντός αυτού. Το άσυλο,φίλες και φίλοι, δεν προασπίζει τις ιδέες που διακινούνται ελεύθερα και στην κοινωνία, προασπίζει τις ιδέες και τους φορείς τους που σε κοινωνικό επίπεδο και πολιτικό είναι απαγορευμένες, κυνηγημένες και στόχος καταστολής. 
Αυτή ήταν η λειτουργία του επί χούντας, όπου το άσυλο έκλεινε μέσα του ιδέες που επιζητούσαν και προπαγάνδιζαν την πτώση του τότε καθεστώτος. Δηλαδή αν το δει κανείς από την άποψη της συγκυρίας, η χούντα παραβίασε το άσυλο και κυνήγησε τους φορείς των ιδεών σκοτώνοντας πολλούς από αυτούς το βράδυ της 17ης Νοέμβρη, όπως θέλει να το κάνει τώρα η "δημοκρατία" απέναντι στους φορείς των ιδεών σήμερα. Θεωρείτε ότι αν υπάρχει η θέληση να παραβιαστεί το άσυλο δεν θα κατασκευαστεί και η απαραίτητη αφορμή και δικαιολογία για να γίνει αυτό?




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> Πάντως στην Αγγλία δεν υπήρξε θέμα ασύλου. Συνέβαινε εγκληματική πράξη εντός του χώρου του Πανεπιστημίου? Φυσικά και δρούσε η αστυνομία. Εδώ εμείς πώς την έχουμε δει δηλαδή?
> 
> Έχουμε μείνει ακόμη στο 'Εδώ Πολυτεχνείο' και στην δημιουργία ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού στην Νομική... 
> 
> 
> Vigor+++
> 
> Λάστιχο το έχουνε κάνει το «άσυλο»... εκεί να δείτε παραεμπόριο που γίνεται.


περιμένουμε να μας διαφωτίσεις γιατί εμείς που κινούμαστε μέσα στο άσυλο και στο κάτω πολυτεχνείο δεν είδαμε ούτε βίντεο και κάμερες να πουλιούνται, ούτε πλιάτσικα να έχουν αποθηκευτεί σε αποθήκες, ούτε καταστροφές και πλιάτσικο εξοπλισμού του πολυτεχνείου. Από φήμες βέβαια άλλο τίποτα, μόνο ατομικές βόμβες δεν έχουν κατασκευαστεί ακόμα. Περιμένουμε λοιπόν από όσους τα ξέρουν τα πράγματα να μας διαφωτίσουν κι εμάς τους τυφλούς που ενώ είμαστε εκεί, τα δογματικά μάτια μας αρνούνται να αποδεχτούν αυτό που εσείς ξέρετε αλλά εμείς δεν βλέπουμε....

----------


## badge

> με σκοπό την ελεύθερη διακίνηση ιδεών


Αν οι μολότωφ στην ετικέτα γράφουν "ΙΔΕΑ" μετράει ως αδίκημα ή το τρώει η μαρμάγκα;

----------


## denlinux

μαθαμε το πορισμα της βαλιστικης.......?ξερει κανεις τιποτα?

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vigor
> 
> ...


Εσένα το μυαλό σου πήγε αμέσως στο πλιάτσικο, ενώ εγώ αναφέρομαι σε άλλες «δραστηριότητες» που συμβαίνουν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια... ο νοών νοείτο κύριοι, δεν θα επεκταθώ.  ::

----------


## ankostis

> Αν θέλει καποιος ας σχολιάσει την άποψη [του Γιανναρά] και όχι το πρόσωπο...
> @rg!


Επειδή το '91 που μιλούσαν για "ποδιές" είμουνα μαθητής και διαμαρτυρήθηκα διαδηλώνοντας μαζί με χιλιάδες άλλους, είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητος σε τετοιες απόψεις.

Πρωτού όμως μπω στην ουσία αυτών που γράφει ο Γιανναράς, θα πω πως *χωρίς* να λογαριάσω το παρελθόν του, αλλά αποκλειστικά και μόνο από αυτό του το άρθρο, 
πως μου είναι εμφανές ότι πρόκειται για εκπρόσωπο της συντήρησης.
Και αν εσένα, @arg, αυτό δεν είναι προφανές, τότε πολύ πιθανόν σημαίνει πως και εσύ ανήκεις στον ίδιο ιδεολογικό χώρο - χωρίς πρόθεση προσβολής, αλήθεια.

Η άρνηση των ταξικών αντιπαλοτήτων και των διαχωρισμών δεξιάς-αριστεράς είναι πρόταγμα πολλών δεξιών, υπενθυμίζω, ως υπερβολή, και το Φουκογιάμα, με το πόνημά του περί του "Τέλους της Ιστορίας", το '90!





> _Για λόγους «εκδημοκρατισμού» κατάργησε ο «προοδευτικός» λαϊκισμός τη στοιχειωδέστερη από τις παιδαγωγικές αρχές δημοκρατικής λειτουργίας του σχολείου: την ομοιόμορφη ενδυμασία των μαθητών. Χλεύασαν και συκοφάντησαν οι «προοδευτικοί» την υπεράσπιση της αταξικής εμφάνισης στο σχολικό περιβάλλον, επέβαλαν τις ταξικές ενδυματολογικές διακρίσεις σαν παντιέρα «απελευθέρωσης» των παιδιών. Και η «απελευθέρωση» μεταφράστηκε αμέσως σε σκληρό ανταγωνισμό επίδειξης «σινιέ» ρουχισμού και υπόδησης, έξαλλων κομμώσεων, πληθωρικού μακιγιάζ των κοριτσιών από τα δώδεκά τους χρόνια, «πανκ» αμφιέσεων και χτενισμάτων των αγοριών, άφθονων χαλκάδων σε αυτιά, μύτες και χείλη – όλα αυτά μέσα στο σχολείο._


Ενώ, σε πρώτη ανάγνωση, το ενδεχόμενο να περιοριστούν οι ανταγωνισμοί trendyσμού στο σχολείο ακούγεται εύλογο, αρκεί να μελετήσουμε τα side-effects για να καταλάβουμε την βαθιά συντηρητική φύση του επιχειρήματος αυτού.

1) Οι ποδιές ομοιάζουν με στολές, προσδίδοντας στο σχολείο στρατιωτικό χαραχτήρα. Αν και η "ισσοπεδωση του χαραχτήρα" δεν είναι τόση όση λέγεται 
(ή όση συνεπάγεται το μέτρο του κουρέματος με την ψιλή), είναι αναμφισβήτητα πειθαρχικό μέτρο, γιαυτό και χρησιμοποιείται σε στρατόπεδα, φυλακές και άλλες ολοκληρωτικές μορφές οργάνωσης (η καλύτερα ιεράρχισης).


2) Οι ποδιές "καλύπτουν" το ταξικές διαφορές, δεν τις εξαλείφουν!
Και αυτό είναι το ουσιαστικότερο.
Η απόκρυψη των ανισοτήτων συνεισφέρει στην "κοινωνική γαλήνη", έννοια συνυφασμένη με τη καθεστωτική επιβίωση.
Οι ανισότητες θα συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στα ιδιωτικά-ακριβοπληρωμένα σχολεία σε σχέση με τα παραπεταμένα της Δυτικής Αττικής, πχ.
Το ίδιο θα ισχύει και με τα φροντιστήρια, και το εξωσχολικό περιβάλλον.
Επομένως το καλό του να "ανακουφιστεί το πορτοφόλι του μεροκαματιάρη" από τη μαθητική ενδυμασία 
υπερσκελίζεται από τις παράπλευρες απώλειες μιας τέτοιας αναχρονιστικής θεώρησης.

Στην τελική, αν νοιάζονται για το μεροκαματιάρη, ας μειώσουν τις κοινωνικές ανισότητες,
ας αυξήσουν τους μισθούς και ας ρίξουν την ανεργία.
Μήπως ζητάμε με πορδές να βάψουμε τα αυγά μας?

(τα υποτιμητικά σχόλια περί _"χαλκάδων και πάνκ αμφιέσεων"_ απλά επιβεβαιώνουν την αντιδραστική ιδεολογία του κ. Γιανναρά)





> _[...] Το σχολειό δεν είναι στίβος άσκησης που ετοιμάζει τη νεολαία να αναλάβει, με την ενηλικίωσή της, τις ευθύνες του πολίτη, όχι. Το σχολειό παραμυθιάζει τον ανήλικο ότι έχει κιόλας όλες τις προνομίες, όλα τα δικαιώματα του πολίτη χωρίς την παραμικρή υποχρέωση αντιπροσφοράς, χωρίς προϋποθετικά εχέγγυα υπευθυνότητας.
> [...]χούντα είναι το συντεταγμένο κράτος, είναι κάθε τι δημόσιο: σχολικό ή πανεπιστημιακό κτίριο, τα δημόσια μέσα μεταφοράς, τα δωρεάν βιβλία, οι πινακίδες για την τροχαία κίνηση στους δρόμους, οι τοίχοι των σπιτιών που προσφέρονται για να «εκφράσουν» τα παιδιά την αντίστασή τους στην επαπειλούμενη καταπίεση.
> [...]Δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει σχολική «κοινότητα». Ξέρουν το «μαθητικό κίνημα», τη στράτευση στον γενιτσαρισμό των «κινητοποιήσεων». Δεν τους μίλησε ποτέ η πολιτεία για τη χαρά της ασκητικής που προϋποθέτει η μετοχή, η άμιλλα, το άθλημα των σχέσεων κοινωνίας. Δημοκρατία για τον μαθητόκοσμο στην Ελλάδα σημαίνει τον χαβαλέ της «αποχής», του αποκλεισμού κεντρικών δρόμων για να παραλύει η κυκλοφορία, σημαίνει να ηδονίζεσαι από τη μέθη ισχύος όταν μπορείς να βασανίζεις πολλούς._


Εδώ γίνεται μια άμεση συκοφάντηση των μορφών διεκδίκησης.
Με δόλωμα τις αξίες της "ευγενής άμιλλας" και της ευνομούμενης κοινωνίας, και με σκιάχτρο των "βανδαλισμών".
Καρότο και Μαστίγιο ένα πράμα...

Όμως η πραγματικότητα είναι διαφορετική!
Όταν βγαίνουνε στον "στίβο" της παραγωγής, το 25% από αυτά θα καταστεί, στατιστικώς, άνεργοι!
Και το υπόλοιπο 50% θα πάρει τα 600ε του δουλεύοντας χωρίς υπερωρίες, 
εκτός και αν κατουρήσει τα ιδανικά περί άμιλλας και γλείφοντας ή ρουσφετολογώντας πάρει περισσότερα, κάνοντας πολύ λιγότερα σε κάποιο δημόσιο βόλεμα!

Και παρόλαυτα, τα παιδιά, όταν διαδήλωσαν, δεν σπάσανε αδιακρίτως ότι βρήκαν, αλλά πετάγανε πέτρες στα ΑΤ.
Και όταν κλείσαν την Κηφισίας δεν βασανίστηκε κανείς(!) αν κρίνουμε από το πόσες κόρνες ακούστηκαν: 
Καμία!

Οι τεχνικές strawman περί των βανδαλισμών χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως από μια γκάμα αντιπροσώπων του κατεστημένου στη χώρα μας το τελευταίο διάστημα, του Γιανναρά περιλαμβανομένου. 

Τέλος, ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας, ως πολίτες σήμερα έχουμε μηδαμινά δικαιώματα, ούτε καν της ελευθερίας του λόγου, βλ τον τυποκτόνο-νόμο 2246/1994 του Βενιζέλου.
Με βάση αυτό κλείνουν blogs, φυλακίζουν bloggers, καταδικάζουν διαμαρτυρόμενους και καταδιώκουν την ψευδωνυμία/ανωνυμία στο διαδίκτυο.
Για ποια "Δικαιώματα του Πολίτη" μας μιλά ο κ. Γιανναράς, πρωτού μας υποδείξει τις ευθύνες μας?

Μήπως στο μυαλό του έχει τα δικά του δικαιώματα, ή του κάθε "Λαμπράκη", οι οποίοι καλυπτόμενοι πίσω από εκδοτικές μεγαλο-επιχειρήσεις και πακτωλό μετρητών αρκετών για να εξαγοραστούν βατοπέδια και συνειδήσεις, όντως ο λόγος τους "περνάει"?
(ας διεκδικήσουμε τα δικαιώματα των δημοσιογράφων σε κάθε πολίτη και μετά θα αρχίσω να σκέφτομαι πως υπάρχει κάποια ισότητα ανάμεσά μας)





> _Στα εννέα χρόνια της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης όλοι οι μαθητές είναι αυτονόητο να προάγονται, κανένας δεν επαναλαμβάνει μια τάξη. Ο θεσμός των μετεξεταστέων, της βαθμολογίας, της γραπτής δοκιμασίας είναι γραφικές τυπικότητες, τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν να τις περιφρονούν. Φτάνουν στο γυμνάσιο ή το τελειώνουν και πολλοί μαθητές δεν ξέρουν τις στοιχειώδεις αριθμητικές πράξεις ή και να ορθογραφήσουν το όνομά τους. Φτάνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο και αν τους δώσεις τέσσερις λέξεις να τις συντάξουν σε λογική πρόταση, είναι για τους περισσότερους αδύνατο. Οι εξεταστές του ΑΣΕΠ μπορούν να βεβαιώσουν ποια ποσοστά εμφανίζει ο λειτουργικός αναλφαβητισμός που διεκδικεί θέσεις εργασίας στην Ελλάδα σήμερα._


Αυτό το περίμενα.

Όλοι οι συντηρητικοί, ελλείψει άλλης αποτελεσματικής ιδεολογίας, οχυρώνονται πίσω από την "αξιοκρατία".
Και φαντασιώνονται πως ένα σύστημα *γεμάτο εξετάσεις* θα τα καταφέρει.

Και όμως, μέχρι περίπου το '60, το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα ήταν γεμάτο εξετάσεις.
Και καθόλου αξιοκρατικό, αφού σκοπός του ήταν να εξασφαλίζει ότι μόνο τα παιδιά των αστών θα αποκτούσαν "υψηλή" μόρφωση.
Και η αξιοπιστία του *παρόλαυτά* υποβαθμισμένη!

Βασικά για να γινόσουνα άξιος μηχανικός ή σωστός Ιατρός έπρεπε να πας Γερμανία ή Ελβετία αντίστοιχα, 
οι Έλληνες απόφοιτοι απλά διορίζονταν από το νεποτισμικό σύστημα της τότε Ελλάδος.

Αλλά οι εξετάσεις δεν αναπληρώνουν την ένδεια ουσιαστικής γνώσης, 
όπως _ακριβώς οι εξετάσεις αίματος δεν σώζουν το θύμα αιμορραγίας!_
Σημασία έχει τι και με τι μέσα διδάσκεις, όχι πως εξακριβώνεις τους κακούς μαθητές.

Δεν θα επιμείνω σε αυτή τη οπισθοδρομική φαντασίωση των συντηρητικών πνευμάτων,
ιστορικά έχουν απαντήσει, μεταξύ παραπολλών, τα πειράματα του O'neil και των συμπεριφοριστών των αρχών του περασμένου αιώνα.
Στη παιδαγωγική το κεφάλαιο των "εξετάσεων" έχει κλείσει οριστικά και αμετάκλητα.
Όποιοι το ανακινούν έχουν συχνά κίνητρα ποδηγέτησης της νέας γενιάς, και όχι επιμορφωτικά, και ανήκουν συνήθως σε καταπιεστικά καθεστώτα.



Γενικά τα όσα έγραψε ο Γιανναράς με αφήνουν με τη βεβαιότητα πως ο χώρος του στερείται οραμάτων και αξιών.
Μηρυκάζει τα "ιερά και όσια" του "ένδοξου παρελθόντος" ενόσω το "παρόν" τον κοιτάζει ως μουσειακό είδος.
Το μέλλον του έχει στρέψει την πλάτη οριστικά.

Σε όσα πάντως, ο κ. Γιανναράς λέει για τα γήπεδα...συμφωνώ!


Χαιρετισμούς από Ηράκλειο Κρήτης
(νέο μέλος - πρώτο post!)

----------


## freenet

> Αν οι μολότωφ στην ετικέτα γράφουν "ΙΔΕΑ" μετράει ως αδίκημα ή το τρώει η μαρμάγκα;



Όταν τρώει η μαρμάγκα τόσα χρόνια τις ετικέτες "Μπάτσος που γ***ει και δέρνει και δεν τιμωρείται" ή το άλλο το κορυφαίο "Φτιαγμένα στο Ισραήλ, δοκιμασμένα με απόλυτη επιτυχία εναντίον παλαιστίνιων, απαγορευμένα από διεθνείς συνθήκες για χημικά όπλα" δεν βλέπω να ενοχλείστε...
Έχετε όμως μια έφεση να θυμάστε τις μολότωφ και πέτρες και να ξεχνάτε τις σφαίρες στο ψαχνό και τα καρκινογόνα χημικά της αστυνομίας...

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> Αν οι μολότωφ στην ετικέτα γράφουν "ΙΔΕΑ" μετράει ως αδίκημα ή το τρώει η μαρμάγκα;
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν τρώει η μαρμάγκα τόσα χρόνια τις ετικέτες "Μπάτσος που γ***ει και δέρνει και δεν τιμωρείται" ή το άλλο το κορυφαίο "Φτιαγμένα στο Ισραήλ, δοκιμασμένα με απόλυτη επιτυχία εναντίον παλαιστίνιων, απαγορευμένα από διεθνείς συνθήκες για χημικά όπλα" δεν βλέπω να ενοχλείστε...
> Έχετε όμως μια έφεση να θυμάστε τις μολότωφ και πέτρες και να ξεχνάτε τις σφαίρες στο ψαχνό και τα καρκινογόνα χημικά της αστυνομίας...


Η βία στη βία σε εξισώνει με τον αντίπαλο, ειδικά αν η απάντηση συνοδεύεται από παράπλευρες απώλειες (εκτός κι αν σε όλα τα θύματα των καταστροφών καταλογίζεται ευθύνη)

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι να εκθέσεις ένα παρηκμασμένο μηχανισμό, ειδικά αν αναλογιστεί κανείς την κατακραυγή που προκαλούν αυτοί οι τρόποι σε διεθνές επίπεδο (και οι οποίοι έχουν οδηγήσει και σε καταδικαστικές αποφάσεις).

----------


## python

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> http://e-roosters.blogspot.com/2008/12/blog-post_2656.html Σαν απάντηση...
> 
> Πως είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύεις σε ένα Φασιστόμουτρο, Νεοναζί??? που θέλει να φάει καθε μη ορθόδοξο στοιχείο στη Χωρα μας?? 
> 
> Είστε απίθανοι, τιποτα άλλο δεν λέω... κ μετα σ λένε γη του παραλόγου....
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anarchism_in_Spain
> 
> ...


Αυτά που πόσταρε ο ανώνυμος, μπορεί να ήμουν εγώ η οποιοδήποτε άλλος!!! συμφωνώ 100% την άποψη του, έχω διαβάσει κάποια κείμενα , τον έχω δει στο ΤΗΛΕΑΣΤΥ... με τον άλλον τον φασίστα δίπλα του, όποιος κατάλαβε κατάλαβε. 

Δεν μου αρέσουν απόψεις που θίγουν την ελευθερία και την ανθρωπιά, όπως είχα γράψει σε ένα άλλο πόστ, αν κάποιος με τη βία μου στερήσει τα δικαιώματα μου, θα βρει μπελάδες.

Τη λέξη ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ θα την πιάνει κάποιος που πιστεύει σε αυτή , και όχι που μάχεται ενάντια της. Οπότε άσε τα υποτιθέμενα Δημοκρατικά συναισθήματα σου, από τη στιγμή που ποστάρεις ένα κείμενο που είναι εναντίον της. 

Δεν δηλώνεις οπαδός, του προδότη-φασίστα ετοιμοθάνατο, αλλά νευριάζεις για την προσωπική επίθεση που του έχει γίνει... και πάλι δεν μας τα λες σωστά...

Το ωραίο είναι , πως στο iNternet όντως υπάρχει Δημοκρατία!! ένας ανώνυμος έκανε ρόμπα έναν πρύτανη !!!! ο οποίος είναι κάθε μέρα στη tv!!! είδες ?? τελικά υπάρχουν και απόψεις πέρα από αυτό που δείχνουν τα ΜΜΕ!!! και με επιχειρήματα!! 

Τελικά το στοίχημα το έχασες!!! κάτι έχω διαβάσει και εγώ ο άσχετος, που δεν ξέρει τι του γίνεται!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## badge

> Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι τρόποι να εκθέσεις ένα παρηκμασμένο μηχανισμό


Και δεν είναι και λίγοι. Και μη νομίζετε ότι χειροκροτώ τους καταληψίες, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση εγώ βγάζω το καπέλο στους ηθοποιούς.

----------


## argi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από argi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από python
> 
> ...


Σορρυ αλλα όλα όσα λες είναι ένα παραλύρημα... 
Και το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι συνέχεια κάποιος μου στερεί με την βία τα δικαιώματα μου... μονο που είναι πάντα στο όνομα του "αγώνα"... 
Τουλάχιστον κάποιος απο τους επόμενους διαφώνησε επί του σχολίου και όχι επί του ατόμου...
Μετά και το 2ο σχόλιο σου πιστευω ότι δεν διάβασες καν τι λέει...

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι ούτε η ποδιά ούτε τίποτα, που μπορεί σε κάποιους να ξενίζει ... 

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έγιναν όλα ίδια προς τα κάτω... και πως τελικά κανείς δεν τιμωρείται για τίποτα... και αυτό μια χαρά καλλιεργέιται απο κάποιους για μερικά ψηφαλάκια αφου χαιδεψουν μερικά παραχαιδεμενα αυτάκια... 

@rg!

----------


## python

Και να δεις πως έχω μεγάλα αυτιά!!! εε κρίμα , εκεί έπρεπε να βάλεις ένα στοίχημα!  ::   ::   ::  

Το παραλήρημα , έχει και νόημα!! τόσο κακό είναι?? παραλήρημα εσύ παραλήρημα εγώ, έστι πάει!  ::   ::   ::  

Αλλα εγώ απαντάω σε παραληρήματα δικά σου και του καθενός!! γιατι έχω μία βάση!! εσύ???

----------


## bedazzled

Καλά κρασιά ...

----------


## python

> Καλά κρασιά ...




οοοο καλός τον και τον άλον της παρέας!!!!

κόκκινο η λευκό??? 

έχουμε και του 1789 απο τα αμπέλια της Σικελίας!!!! ότι θές παλικάρι μου!!! ανοικτό το κατάστημα !!! 

Αν θέλετε έχει και ρακί από τη Μάνη!  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Καλά κρασιά ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> οοοο καλός τον και τον άλον της παρέας!!!!
> 
> ...


Μπα, εγώ δεν πίνω, άλλοι πίνουν όταν πιάνουν πληκτρολόγιο ή τιμόνι στα χέρια τους και παραληρούν σκορπώντας τον όλεθρο.  ::

----------


## fengi1

[attachment=0:1b4j99lb]erxomaste.JPG[/attachment:1b4j99lb]

Σοβαρα τωρα. Εδω http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=17810 κατι βρωμαει.

----------


## denlinux

Συντομα παλι κοντα σας οι αναρχικοι..................  ::

----------


## freenet

Ύστερα από αυτό το τριήμερο της έντονης φημολογίας για άρση του ασύλου και μετά τη χτεσινή αυτοπεριφρουρούμενη συναυλία στο πολυτεχνείο, τώρα τα παπαγαλάκια της αστυνομίας και οι εισαγγελείς του κράτους διαψεύδουν ότι έγινε άρση του ασύλου αλλά δεν έγινε εισβολή! 
Αυτά τα λέγαμε και πριν γίνει η διάψευση της δήθεν άρσης του ασύλου αλλά κάποιοι στο φόρουμ έτρεξαν να προλάβουν να πανηγυρίσουν για την ψευδή είδηση που μετέδωσαν όλα τα μμε. Ακόμα μια απόδειξη του ρόλου και της σχέσης αστυνομίας και μμε...

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEn ... gDtrID=244

Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, η κυβέρνηση τώρα ετοιμάζει μέτρα για τις διαδηλώσεις στο κέντρο της πόλης και φτιάχνει κλίμα για το άσυλο. Πώς αλλιώς να εξηγηθεί η περίεργη περίπτωση του "πυροβολισμού"¨της κλούβας των ματ στη συμβολή των οδών κατεχάκη και κοκκινοπούλου. Τι κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμίδια το παίζουν οι μπάτσοι δείχνοντας κατευθείαν στην πολυτεχνειούπολη. 

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=17810

Αυτά προς "γνώση και συμμόρφωση" όλων αυτών που τρέχουν να υιοθετούν την επίσημη κρατική άποψη. Τώρα βέβαια "διαψεύδουν ότι υπήρξε εισαγγελική εντολή για εισβολή των ΜΑΤ στο χώρο του πανεπιστημίου, λόγω τέλεσης κακουργηματικών πράξεων (όπως η παρασκευή και η χρήση μολότοφ) από τους καταληψίες". Αυτά τα λέγαμε ήδη από χτες αλλά κάποιοι επέμεναν να ισχυρίζονται αυτά...

Και για όσους έχουν αυταπάτες και ψευδαισθήσεις ότι αυτή η αστυνομία και αυτός ο μπάτσος θα τιμωρηθεί ακόμα μια είδηση για την ατιμωρησία των βασανιστών της αστυνομίας

http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3? ... _id=953863

Τα σχόλια είναι περιττά...

----------


## thalexan

Χωρίς εισαγγελική εντολή δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση επέμβασης....Έτσι απλά
Βέβαια δε θα κατηγορούσα τους εισαγγελείς εάν τους προσκόμιζαν αποδεικτικά στοιχεία και έπαιρναν την απόφαση άρσης ασύλου.

Αν κάποιοι παράγοντες της αστυνομίας προσπάθησαν κακοπροαίρετα να δημιουργήσουν κλίμα άρσης, χωρίς υπογραφή εισαγγελέα μόνο στο γαβγισμα θα σταματούσαν.

Τα παραπάνω φυσικά δεν αναιρούν το γεγονός ότι ο γνήσιος αγωνιστής είναι συνεπής στη στάση του εντός και εκτός ασύλου.

Σε ό,τι αφορά το περιστατικό της Πολυτεχνούπολης, το μόνο γνωστό είναι ότι υπήρξαν πυροβολισμοί. Χωρίς αποδεικτικά στοιχεία από τη Σήμανση δεν μπορούν να αποδοθούν κατηγορίες σε συγκεκριμένα άτομα (αντιεξουσιαστές ή προβοκάτορες). Αν μας ενδιαφέρει η διαλεύκανση του περιστατικού, η είσοδος της Σήμανσης στο χώρο (αποκλειστικά για έρευνα και συλλογή στοιχείων) δε θα πρέπει να μας βρει αντίθετους.

----------


## python

http://garizo.blogspot.com/search/label ... E%94%CE%91


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## python

http://www.rwf.gr/episode1-new.php?id=105

----------


## nvak

H περιφρούρηση του ασύλου απο τους φοιτητές είναι το Α και το Ω για να υπάρχει τα άσυλο.
Αν υπάρχει αδιαφορία και εγκατάλειψή του σε κάθε ύποπτο στοιχείο, τότε έχει ήδη καταργηθεί εκ των πραγμάτων.

Δυστυχώς, το τί σημαίνει περιφρούρηση μόνο το ΚΚΕ ξέρει... Οι υπόλοιποι είναι προκλητικά ανοικτοί σε κάθε είδους προβοκάτσιας.

Στην εποχή του ιντερνετ και της ελεύθερης πληροφόρησης, δεν έχει θέση η οργανωμένη βίαιη αντιπαράθεση. 
Από μόνη της είναι προβοκατόρικη. 
Η συστηματική κατασκευή μολότωφ εντός του ασύλου σήμερα, είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτη για αυτούς που έχουν την ευθύνη της περιφρούρησής του.

----------


## freenet

Χτες άκουσα και ένα κορυφαίο για την στήριξη της άρσης του ασύλου και την εισβολή της αστυνομίας. Ισχυριζόταν ο βορίδης του λαος ότι έχουμε ένα κακούργημα στο πολυτεχνείο που είναι η σύστηση εγκληματικής οργάνωσης και αυτό από μόνο του είναι αρκετό για την εισβολή της αστυνομίας. 
Πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ανοίγουν το θέμα του ασύλου, μία με την κατηγορία των δήθεν εργαστηρίων μολότωφ, μια με την εγκληματική οργάνωση, μια με τους πυροβολισμούς μέσα από χώρο ασύλου. Για το τελευταίο υπάρχει η άποψη της προβοκάτσιας αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να πει με σιγουρια τι κρύβεται πίσω από μια τέτοια υπόθεση. Έχουν λυσσάξει τόσο με το άσυλο και τις διαδηλώσεις που βλέπουμε μπαραζ δηλωσεων από σχετικούς και άσχετους για την ανάγκη "επαναπροσδιορισμού του ασύλου" και την απαγόρευση διαδηλώσεων στο κέντρο. 
Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι σημαντικό, το άσυλο των πανεπιστημίων ΔΕΝ είναι κάτι που αφορά μόνο τους φοιτητές, είναι κοινωνική κατάκτηση που ανήκει στην κοινωνία και το ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα.Αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι καλύπτει μόνο φοιτητές. Το δεύτερο σημείο είναι για την διαφύλαξη του και την προάσπιση του. Αυτό δεν είναι αρμοδιότητα κανενός εθελοντή μπάτσου τύπου κνε που τις μέρες της 17 νοέμβρη ουσιαστικά "στρατικοποιεί" το άσυλο με καδρονοφόρους και πολλές φορές προκαλεί και προπηλακίζει όποιον δεν τους κάνει στο μάτι. 
Η οικειοθελής παραχώρηση του ρόλου του μπάτσου που "διαφυλάσει"το άσυλο στην κνε και το κκε έχει φέρει βέβαια αποτελέσματα θετικά για το κράτος, ας θυμηθούμε την περίπτωση του χημείου το 1985 όταν το κκε και οι κνίτες μπούκαραν στο άσυλο και την κατάληψη του χημείου και εκκένωσαν την κατάληψη οδηγώντας στη σύλληψη των καταληψιών από την αστυνομία. 
Δεν κατανοώ πώς ακριβώς ο χώρος του ασύλου, που είναι βέβαια ο φυσικός χώρος των φοιτητών, μπορεί να ανήκει σε μια κατηγορία και όχι σε άλλη. Ιστορικά αν το δει κανείς, σε χώρους ασύλου υπήρχαν και μαζεύονταν ευρύτερα κομμάτια της κοινωνίας, ήταν τόπος συνάντησης και διαλεκτικής, οργάνωσης και αντίστασης κομματιών της κοινωνίας που υπερκάλυπτε τους φοιτητές και περιλάμβανε εργάτες, ανέργους, κτλ. 
Αυτοί που το εχθρεύονται το άσυλο και προσπαθούν να το καταργήσουν έχουν γίνει οι μεγαλύτεροι τιμητές του ασύλου, το συκοφαντούν και λοιδωρούν. Τι να πρωτοθυμηθεί κανείς? Την παλιά και φασιστική επεν και το φυντάνι της τον βορίδη ?
http://www.iospress.gr/ios2002/ios20020609a.htm
http://www.iospress.gr/mikro2002/mikro20021005.htm
Την επιδρομή οννεδιτών υπό τον καλαμπόκα σε κατηλλειμένα σχολεία της Πάτρας και την δολοφονία του καθηγητή Τεμπονέρα? Την μαζική σύλληψη 500 ατομών το 1995 στην κατάληψη του πολυτεχνείου και καταδίκη με δίκες παρωδία?

----------


## thalexan

> Πλέον είναι ξεκάθαρο ότι ανοίγουν το θέμα του ασύλου, μία με την κατηγορία των δήθεν εργαστηρίων μολότωφ, μια με την εγκληματική οργάνωση, μια με τους πυροβολισμούς μέσα από χώρο ασύλου.


Στο συγκεκριμένο περιστατικό καλά έκαναν.
Αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου, η άρνηση άρσης ασύλου θα είχε μεγαλύτερο αντίκτυπο και θα χρησιμοποιείτο ως επιχείρημα για την απαξίωσή του.




> Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι σημαντικό, το άσυλο των πανεπιστημίων ΔΕΝ είναι κάτι που αφορά μόνο τους φοιτητές, είναι κοινωνική κατάκτηση που ανήκει στην κοινωνία και το ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα.Αυτό σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι καλύπτει μόνο φοιτητές.


Το άσυλο ανήκει ακριβώς σε όλους. Με αυτή την έννοια, με τη στέρηση του δικαιώματος εισόδου σε μέλη της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας, είχε απαξιωθεί προ πολλού. Και φυσικά εάν υπάρχουν επίδοξοι αντάρτες στον κόσμο αυτό που θα διανοηθούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν ως προπύργιο για ένοπλες επιθέσεις, ας βρούν καμιά γκαρσονιέρα στη Δαμάρεως αντί να το παίζουν Εσμεράλδα που αναζητά καταφύγιο στην Παναγία των Παρισίων.

----------


## freenet

> Το άσυλο ανήκει ακριβώς σε όλους. Με αυτή την έννοια, με τη στέρηση του δικαιώματος εισόδου σε μέλη της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας, είχε απαξιωθεί προ πολλού. Και φυσικά εάν υπάρχουν επίδοξοι αντάρτες στον κόσμο αυτό που θα διανοηθούν να το χρησιμοποιήσουν ως προπύργιο για ένοπλες επιθέσεις, ας βρούν καμιά γκαρσονιέρα στη Δαμάρεως αντί να το παίζουν Εσμεράλδα που αναζητά καταφύγιο στην Παναγία των Παρισίων.


ποια μέλη της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας έχεις υπόψη σου που τους απαγορεύθηκε η πρόσβαση? Γιατί κι εγώ μέλος αυτής της κοινότητας είμαι και δεν "έφαγα πόρτα" ακόμα και οι καθηγητές και πρυτάνεις που συμβαίνει να αποτελούν και "κόκκινο πανί" για ένα μέρος του χώρου δεν έφαγαν πόρτα...Μην αναπαράγουμε ό,τι θέλουμε έτσι χωρίς να συνειδητοποιούμε τι λέμε..
Επιπλέον ήθελα να τονίσω ότι οι καταστροφές και οι επιθέσεις στην αστυνομία δεν έγιναν μόνο περιφερειακά του πολυτεχνείου, συμβαίνει μάλιστα σε αυτή την εξέγερση να έχουν συμβεί σε ολόκληρη την ελλάδα και πρφανώς πάντα εκτός χώρων ασύλου. Δεν είδα κανέναν να μιλάει για άσυλο έξω από αστυνομικά τμήματα, στην ακαδημίας, στη σκουφά στην ερμού...Αν κυνηγάμε χίμαιρες και βλέπουμε παντού κουκουλοφόρους και εγκληματίες τότε θα ανακαλύπτουμε και πρόβλημα με το άσυλο ακόμα κι εκεί που φανερά δεν υφίσταται...

----------


## thalexan

> ποια μέλη της πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας έχεις υπόψη σου που τους απαγορεύθηκε η πρόσβαση? Γιατί κι εγώ μέλος αυτής της κοινότητας είμαι και δεν "έφαγα πόρτα" ακόμα και οι καθηγητές και πρυτάνεις που συμβαίνει να αποτελούν και "κόκκινο πανί" για ένα μέρος του χώρου δεν έφαγαν πόρτα...Μην αναπαράγουμε ό,τι θέλουμε έτσι χωρίς να συνειδητοποιούμε τι λέμε..


Αναφέρομαι στην κατάληψη του Ιδρύματος. (και μπορώ να υπενθυμίσω και παλιότερα παραδείγματα με προγράμματα εκδηλώσεων που περιελάμβαναν και "κυνήγι μεταπτυχιακών").

Πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα η εκδίωξη εκπροσώπων παράταξης, η οποία έχει καταγγελθεί και στο forum της ΣΗΜΜΥ.

----------


## freenet

> Αναφέρομαι στην κατάληψη του Ιδρύματος. (και μπορώ να υπενθυμίσω και παλιότερα παραδείγματα με προγράμματα εκδηλώσεων που περιελάμβαναν και "κυνήγι μεταπτυχιακών").
> 
> Πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα η εκδίωξη εκπροσώπων παράταξης, η οποία έχει καταγγελθεί και στο forum της ΣΗΜΜΥ.


Μιλάς προφανώς για την αδυναμία πρόσβασης στις κατειλημμένες σχολές από τους φοιτητικούς συλλόγους που αποφασίζουν με γενικές συνελεύσεις. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι οι σχολές στην πολυτεχνειούπολη Ζωγράφου είναι κλειστές σύμφωνα με αποφάσεις γενικών συνελεύσεων φοιτητών και όταν οι σχολές κλείνουν τότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος να μπει μέσα σε αυτές. Είναι εντελώς διαφορετική η λογική του κλεισίματος των σχολών από την κατάληψη του κάτω πολυτεχνείου που λειτουργεί με ανοικτούς όρους ως συνέλευση και η πρόσβαση εκεί είναι ελεύθερη. Προφανώς η λειτουργία του πολυτεχνείου έχει σαμποταριστεί όπως συμβαίνει σε κάθε κατειλημμένο κτήριο.
Τώρα για το συμβάν που αναφέρεις δεν ε΄χω άποψη αλλά από πληροφόρηση που είχα από κόσμο που βρισκόταν στη συνέλευση έμαθα ότι η πρόσβαση ήταν ελεύθερη και ανοικτή, άλλωστε αποδεικνύεται και από το γεγονός ότι η δαπ που συγκαλυμμένα στήριξε το πλαίσιο των ανεξάρτητων έλαβε τους ίδιους ψήφους που είχε λάβει και στην προηγούμενη συνέλευση.

----------


## thalexan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από thalexan
> 
> 
> Αναφέρομαι στην κατάληψη του Ιδρύματος. (και μπορώ να υπενθυμίσω και παλιότερα παραδείγματα με προγράμματα εκδηλώσεων που περιελάμβαναν και "κυνήγι μεταπτυχιακών").
> 
> Πιο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα η εκδίωξη εκπροσώπων παράταξης, η οποία έχει καταγγελθεί και στο forum της ΣΗΜΜΥ.
> 
> 
> Μιλάς προφανώς για την αδυναμία πρόσβασης στις κατειλημμένες σχολές από τους φοιτητικούς συλλόγους που αποφασίζουν με γενικές συνελεύσεις. Να υπενθυμίσω ότι οι σχολές στην πολυτεχνειούπολη Ζωγράφου είναι κλειστές σύμφωνα με αποφάσεις γενικών συνελεύσεων φοιτητών και όταν οι σχολές κλείνουν τότε αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος να μπει μέσα σε αυτές.


Δεν αναγνωρίζω σε κανένα Σύλλογο το δικαίωμα της στέρησης της παρουσίας μου στο ιδρυμα.

Ένα χαρακτηριστικό σε δημοκρατικά πολιτεύματα είναι ότι μία απόφαση δεν παραβιάζει τα δικαιώματα της μειοψηφίας.

Βέβαια δεν πρόκειται να συνεχίσω να συζητώ το θέμα αυτό. Έχουν προηγηθεί άπειρες συζητήσεις που εν τέλει δεν μεταπείθουν τους συνομιλητές, μιας και με το διάλογο κανείς ποτέ δεν άλλαξε γνώμη.

----------


## senius

Χρόνια πολλά.
Ευχομαι να χαλαρώσουν τα πράγματα, αυτες τις ημέρες αγάπης.

----------


## denlinux

Το δευτερο δεντρο μην το καψετε..αφηστε το για να κρεμαστητε..

----------


## paravoid

> Ιστορικά αν το δει κανείς, σε χώρους ασύλου υπήρχαν και μαζεύονταν ευρύτερα κομμάτια της κοινωνίας, ήταν τόπος συνάντησης και διαλεκτικής, οργάνωσης και αντίστασης κομματιών της κοινωνίας που υπερκάλυπτε τους φοιτητές και περιλάμβανε εργάτες, ανέργους, κτλ.


Τώρα τι ακριβώς είναι...;

Αν λοιπόν εμείς οι φοιτητές μόνο "διαχειριζόμαστε" αυτό το "κοινωνικό κεκτημένο" και δεν έχουμε ουσιαστικό λόγο πάνω σε αυτό, μπορείτε να μας πείτε που στον διά*λο μπορούμε να κάνουμε μάθημα;

----------


## argi

> Είναι εντελώς διαφορετική η λογική του κλεισίματος των σχολών από την κατάληψη του κάτω πολυτεχνείου που λειτουργεί με ανοικτούς όρους ως συνέλευση και η πρόσβαση εκεί είναι ελεύθερη.


Είναι τρόμερή φάση... όλοι μπορούν να πάνε στο πολυτεχνείο εκτός απο τους φοιτητες... 




> Προφανώς η λειτουργία του πολυτεχνείου έχει σαμποταριστεί όπως συμβαίνει σε κάθε κατειλημμένο κτήριο.


Ανοιχτή παιδεία να σου πετύχει...

BTW το πιο αστείο... κτήριο του ΟΠΑ έχει μείνει χωρίς τηλεφωνα και δίκτυα γιατί απο την μία κάποιοι καφροι είπαν να χαλασουν μερικά switch - απο την αλλη μπορεί και να απαλλοτριώθηκαν, αν δω κανενα catalyst σε κανενα παζάρι θα ξέρω... - έτσι ώστε ακόμα και το κτήριο που δεν τελει υπο κατάληψη να είναι ουσιαστικά ανάπηρο... και φυσικά δεν επιτρέπεται στα παιδιά του NOC να πάνε να το φτιάξουν... 

Τρομάρα μας... ζήτω ή έρευνα... ζήτω η ελευθερη σκέψη... ζήτω ζήτω ζήτω... και καλά χριστουγεννα... όλοι μπορούν να πάνε στο πανεπηστήμιο αρκεί να μην έχουν πραγματική δουλειά να κάνουν...

@rg!

----------


## acoul

> ... αρκεί να μην έχουν πραγματική δουλειά να κάνουν...


τα πάντα είναι σχετικά είχε πει μια ψυχή κάποτε ... καλά Χριστούγεννα !!

----------


## bedazzled

http://troktiko.blogspot.com/2008/12/bl ... _7005.html

...

----------


## mojiro

> *ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΙΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΤΗ ΓΗ...*
> 
> Όλοι είχαμε ακούσει, πως η βία φέρνει, βία — αλλά αυτές τις μέρες το ζήσαμε. Καταλάβαμε πως μπορεί ένας πυροβολισμός να φέρει μιαν εξέγερση.
> 
> Παράξενοι οι δρόμοι, της βίας. Από τους αλλοτριωμένους στους ελεύθερους. Από την εξουσία προς την αντιεξουσία. Γι' αυτό μια επανάσταση δεν είναι δράση. Είναι αντίδραση.
> 
> Και οι εφημερίδες — σκέτη ναυτία: "ΣΚΟΤΩΣΑΝ 15ΑΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΝΑΡΧΙΚΟ". Τι πλεονασμός! Κάθε δεκαπεντάχρονος είναι αναρχικός (αλίμονο αν δεν είναι!). Αυθόρμητη, καθαρή φύση.
> 
> [...]


http://www.ndimou.gr/articledisplay.asp ... &cat_id=16

αφιερωμένο σε αυτούς που λένε ότι "δεν θα ξεχαστεί τίποτα" και εκείνους που λένε "εντάξει πόσο άλλο θα μιλάμε για τον 15χρονο"

----------


## paravoid

> http://www.ndimou.gr/articledisplay.asp?time_id=142&cat_id=16
> 
> αφιερωμένο σε αυτούς που λένε ότι "δεν θα ξεχαστεί τίποτα" και εκείνους που λένε "εντάξει πόσο άλλο θα μιλάμε για τον 15χρονο"


Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το παραπάνω γράφτηκε για τον Καλτεζά, 23 χρόνια πριν...

----------


## JollyRoger

πολύ όμορφα διατυπωμένο ε;  ::

----------


## dwsteharh

Δώστε χάρη, μέρες που είναι.

Ένα πράγμα δεν καταλαβαίνω σε αυτούς που κατηγορούν την αστυνομία. Αν δεν υπήρχε αστυνομία να πιάσει τον αστυνομικό που πυροβόλησε το διαδηλωτή, τότε πως θα τιμωρούσαμε τον δολοφόνο; Και ο διαδηλωτής που πετάει μπουκάλια και πέτρες στα ΜΑΤ, μήπως και αυτός δεν βασίζεται στην αστυνομία που απαγορεύει στα ΜΑΤ να πυροβολήσουν ή να σκοτώσουν στο ξύλο όποιον συλλάβουν;

Νομίζω δεν έχει ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο η κατάργηση της αστυνομίας, οι αστυνομικοί θεωρητικά είναι απαραίτητοι σε μια κοινωνία. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν ένα καθεστώς είναι διεφθαρμένο, τότε επιλέγει επίτηδες ως αστυνομικούς ηλίθιους ή τραμπούκους, έτσι ώστε λόγω του χαρακτήρα τους ή της μειωμένης εφυίας τους να υπηρετούν το διεφθαρμένο καθεστώς που τους διόρισε, ακόμα και αν το άδικο είναι με το μέρος τους.

Γιαυτό και η λύση μπορεί να είναι η ευγενική στάση απέναντι στους αστυνομικούς, έτσι ώστε να ξυπνήσει κάποια στιγμή ο άνθρωπος μέσα τους, ή να πάρει στροφές το μυαλό τους και να πάψουν να υποστηρίζουν τους διεφθαρμένους. Το διεφθαρμένο καθεστώς επιθυμεί οι αστυνομικοί να χλευάζονται και να τους βρίζουν, αυτό τους φοβίζει και έτσι αυτόματα συσπειρώνονται μεταξύ τους υπέρ του καθεστώς το οποίο στηρίζουν. 

Το σύνθημα του Πολυτεχνείου "αδέλφια μας στρατιώτες" την στιγμή που το τανκ έσπαγε την πύλη είχε νόημα, και δεν πρέπει να ξεχαστεί. Πρέπει να γίνει "αδέλφια μας αστυνομικοί". Δεν είναι όλοι τους θύτες, είναι πολλοί από αυτούς και θύματα, είναι και αυτοί σε τελική ανάλυση παιδιά των 700 ευρώ.

Δώστε χάρη στους αστυνομικούς και στα ΜΑΤ.

Δώσατε; Πολύ χαίρομαι!

Πάμε να δώσουμε χάρη σε κάποιον άλλο τώρα.

Δώστε χάρη σε αυτούς που σπάνε, καταστρέφουν και πλατσικολογούν... ... ...

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> http://www.ndimou.gr/articledisplay.asp?time_id=142&cat_id=16
> 
> αφιερωμένο σε αυτούς που λένε ότι "δεν θα ξεχαστεί τίποτα" και εκείνους που λένε "εντάξει πόσο άλλο θα μιλάμε για τον 15χρονο"
> 
> 
> Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι το παραπάνω γράφτηκε για τον Καλτεζά, 23 χρόνια πριν...


Όποιος το διάβασε, θα είδε στο τέλος και την ημερομηνία.

Φέτος, τυπώθηκε στη LiFO, τότε στο Βήμα.

----------


## ankostis

> Το σύνθημα του Πολυτεχνείου "αδέλφια μας στρατιώτες" την στιγμή που το τανκ έσπαγε την πύλη είχε νόημα, και δεν πρέπει να ξεχαστεί. Πρέπει να γίνει "αδέλφια μας αστυνομικοί". Δεν είναι όλοι τους θύτες, είναι πολλοί από αυτούς και θύματα, είναι και αυτοί σε τελική ανάλυση παιδιά των 700 ευρώ.


Άν είναι μία φορά ουτοπικό να λες κάτω τα κράτη και οι στρατοί,
είναι 2 φορές ουτοπικό να λες "οι στρατιωτες είναι αδέλφια μας".
Αλλά συμφωνώ πως οι ουτοπίες καμιά φορά πραγματοποιούνται (βλ. ανακωχή χριστουγέννων του '14 στο 1ο ΠΠ)

Και ανάμεσα στα 2 "ουτοπικά" προτάγματα προτιμώ να συμπαραταχθω στο να καταργηθούν τα ΜΑΤ και τα σύνορα παρά στο να γίνουμε τόσο αδελφια ωστε να κατεβαίνουμε διεκδικώντας στους δρόμους αδελφωμένοι κονά αιτήματα.
Γιατί μόνο τότε θα είμαστε αδέλφια με τους Αστυνομικούς - αν διεκδικούνε μαζί μας!
(Και δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου ότι αν το σύστημα καταρέει, οι αστυνομικοί θα ενωθούν με το λαό, και όχι μόνο αυτοί... :: 




> Γιαυτό και η λύση μπορεί να είναι η ευγενική στάση απέναντι στους αστυνομικούς, έτσι ώστε να ξυπνήσει κάποια στιγμή ο άνθρωπος μέσα τους, ή να πάρει στροφές το μυαλό τους και να πάψουν να υποστηρίζουν τους διεφθαρμένους. Το διεφθαρμένο καθεστώς επιθυμεί οι αστυνομικοί να χλευάζονται και να τους βρίζουν, αυτό τους φοβίζει και έτσι αυτόματα συσπειρώνονται μεταξύ τους υπέρ του καθεστώς το οποίο στηρίζουν.


Το να συσπειρώνονται οι υπήκοοι ενός καθεστώτος στην εξουσία του είναι πιστιοποιημένο ιστορικο γεγονός. 
(βλ. μετά τον Μάη του '68 τις πορείες εκατομμυρίου ντεγκολικών)
Δεν θα έπρεπε να μας φοβίζει όμως.

Αν δεν αποτολμήσουμε να αγωνιστούμε για την αδικια επειδη φοβόμαστε το αναμενόμενο κυμα αντίδραση και συντηρητικοποίησης της κοινωνίας, 
τότε δίνουμε λευκή επιταγή στους σχεδιασμούς του καθεστώτος.
Η ευγένεια έχει την αξία της αλλά και η αγωνιστικότητα και η διεκδίκηση έχει τη δική της.
Και σε ορισμενες περιστάσεις ταιριάζουν τα μεν περισσότερο από τα δε.

Αλλά πάμε στο πυρήνα αυτών που είπες:




> Ένα πράγμα δεν καταλαβαίνω σε αυτούς που κατηγορούν την αστυνομία. Αν δεν υπήρχε αστυνομία να πιάσει τον αστυνομικό που πυροβόλησε το διαδηλωτή, τότε πως θα τιμωρούσαμε τον δολοφόνο; Και ο διαδηλωτής που πετάει μπουκάλια και πέτρες στα ΜΑΤ, μήπως και αυτός δεν βασίζεται στην αστυνομία που απαγορεύει στα ΜΑΤ να πυροβολήσουν ή να σκοτώσουν στο ξύλο όποιον συλλάβουν;
> 
> Νομίζω δεν έχει ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο η κατάργηση της αστυνομίας, οι αστυνομικοί θεωρητικά είναι απαραίτητοι σε μια κοινωνία.


Δεν ζητάμε την κατάργηση της αστυνομίας αλλά
* την κατάργηση των ΜΑΤ, και
* τον αφοπλισμό της (πχ των περίπόλων σαν αυτών που σκότωσαν τον Αλέξη).

Επίσης οι γυναίκες των αστυνομικών ζητάνε να μην κουβαλάνε τα όπλα τους σπίτι αφού το 60% των συζυγοκτονιών την Ελλάδα γίνεται από το υπηρεσιακό περίστροφο!

Επίσης μπερδεύεις την αστυνομία με τους νομους.
Δεν απαγορεύει η αστυνομία κάτι αλλά οι νόμοιι.
Και εδω σημειώνω πως αυτή η παρανόηση προκύπτει συχνά βάση της πεποίθησης που λέει ότι_"χωρίς αστυνομία επικρατεί χάος"_.

Και ενω είναι προφανές ότι καμιά φορά *και* με αστυνομία προκύπτει χάος, σου λέω πως η υπακοή μας στους νόμους είναι *εθελοντική* με βάση τις αξιες που έχουμε.
Χωρίς αξίες, ναι θα χρειαζόμαστε μπόλικη αστυνομία...μέχρισότου το καζάνι σκάσει!

Καμία εξουσία δεν μακροημέρευσε στηριζόμενη στις ξιφολόγχες.




> Δώστε χάρη στους αστυνομικούς και στα ΜΑΤ.
> 
> Δώσατε; Πολύ χαίρομαι!
> 
> Πάμε να δώσουμε χάρη σε κάποιον άλλο τώρα.
> 
> Δώστε χάρη σε αυτούς που σπάνε, καταστρέφουν και πλατσικολογούν... ... ...


Όπως είπα, θα δώσουμε χάρη όταν τα ΜΑΤ διαλυθούν και οι ΜΑΤατζήδες απορροφηθούν σε πιο χρήσιμα σώματα (πχ δασο-πυροσβέστες)

Αλλά τι σημαινουν οι τελείες στο τέλος? Ότι δεν αξίζουνε την χάρη μας οι καταστροφείς και οι πλιατσικολόγοι?

Θα έχεις ακούσει οτι στη Λάρισα κατηγορούν 15χρονά με τον Αντιτρομοκρατικό?
Επίσης θα γνωρίζεις πως η *συντριπτικη* πλειοψηφία των συλλήψεων έγιναν στο σωρό, 
ως πράξη αντεκδίκησης απο τα αδέλφια μας του μπάτσους, και οι πλαστές κατηγορίες στήθηκαν με τη βοηθεια των φίλων τους των Δικαστών.

Αυτό αφορά και τους μετανάστες που τους πιάνουν ακόμη και σήμερα χύδην και τους φορτώνουν έντεχνα κατηγορίες κλεπταποδοχής (πχ για το κινητότους) και κατόπιν τους απελαύνουν.

Επίσης οι ελάχιστοι πλιατσικολόγοι που συνελήφθησαν ανήκαν σε ρημαγμένες κοιωνικές ομαδες.
Όσο αποστροφή και να μου προκαλεί το πλιάτσικο, δεν το ξεχνώ αυτό.
Αυτοί ναι, δικαιούνται της χάρης μας.

Συνολικώς ομως, δεν ζητάμε χάρη, αλλά διεκδικούμε:
* να αφεθούν ελεύθεροι οι συλληφθέντες αγωνιστές του προηγουμένου μήνα, και
* να διωχθούν ποινικά οι δικαστικοί που χρησιμοποίησαν τον αντιτρομοκρατικό ενάντια σε διαδηλωτές (ανήλικους και μη).

----------


## dwsteharh

> Επίσης μπερδεύεις την αστυνομία με τους νομους.
> Δεν απαγορεύει η αστυνομία κάτι αλλά οι νόμοιι.
> Και εδω σημειώνω πως αυτή η παρανόηση προκύπτει συχνά βάση της πεποίθησης που λέει ότι_"χωρίς αστυνομία επικρατεί χάος"_.


Ο ρόλος της αστυνομίας είναι να εφαρμόζει το νόμο. Ο νόμος απαγορεύει, και η αστυνομία τιμωρεί αυτούς που αγνοούν την απαγόρευση. Νόμος ο οποίος δεν περιλαμβάνει και τιμωρία για αυτούς που τον παραβαίνουν, καθώς και το μηχανισμό αυτής της τιμωρίας, απλά δεν είναι νόμος. Δεν υπάρχει νόμος, χωρίς αστυνομία που να τον φυλάει.




> Και ενω είναι προφανές ότι καμιά φορά *και* με αστυνομία προκύπτει χάος, σου λέω πως η υπακοή μας στους νόμους είναι *εθελοντική* με βάση τις αξιες που έχουμε.
> Χωρίς αξίες, ναι θα χρειαζόμαστε μπόλικη αστυνομία...μέχρισότου το καζάνι σκάσει!


Κάνεις λάθος. Δεν είναι *εθελοντική* η υπακοή στους νόμους. Είναι υποχρεωτική. Για όλους.Όποιος παραβεί τον νόμο τιμωρείται. Και έτσι είναι το σωστό να συμβαίνει. Όμως για ποιό νόμο μιλάμε; Φυσικά για τον νόμο της πλειοψηφίας. 

Η αστυνομία αυτό το νόμο καλειται να προστατεύσει. Αν δεν τον προστατεύει τότε δεν είναι αστυ-νομία, δηλαδή νόμος του άστεως, αλλά κλικο-νομία, ολιγο-νομία, ή κάτι τέτοιο. Ένα τέτοιο κατασταλτικό μηχανισμό εξυπηρέτησης των συμφερόντων μια μειοψηφίας ούτε τον θέλουμε, ούτε καν αστυνομία πρέπει να τον ονομάζουμε. Ούτε "αδέλφια μας αστυνομικοί" μπορούν να ονομαστούν αυτοί που συμμετέχουν σε ένα τέτοιο μηχανισμό.

Από την άλλη βέβαια, αν παρανομήσεις και τιμωρηθείς από τον νόμο της πλειοψηφίας, δεν σημαίνει ότι έχεις άδικο, αφού η πλειοψηφία δεν έχει πάντα δίκιο. Καμιά φορά είναι και τιμή σου κιόλας, να σταθείς σε αυτό που θεωρείς σωστό χωρίς να λάβεις υπόψη σου την γνώμη των πολλών και την τιμωρία που επισύρει το γεγονός ότι τους αγνόησες. Της φυλακής τα σίδερα είναι για τους λεβέντες. Αν όμως τιμωρηθείς από νόμο με τον οποίο έχεις προηγουμένως συμφωνήσει, τότε ναι, πειράζει. Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν ειναι κακό να είσαι παράνομος, αν όμως είσαι ανήθικος ή μπαμπέσης, ναι τότε είναι κακό.

----------


## thalexan

Προσωπικά θα δυσκολευόμουν πάρα πολύ να δώσω χάρη στο ανθρωποειδές που είναι υπεύθυνο γι' αυτό.

----------


## freenet

o συμψηφισμός της βίας εφαρμόζεται και στη σημερινή σφαγή στην παλαιστίνη?

http://www.zougla.gr/news.php?id=18133
http://athens.indymedia.org/front.php3? ... _id=956956

----------


## ankostis

Συμφωνώ σε ότι λες, ιδιαίτερα για τα περι μπαμπεσιάς, εκτός από αυτο:



> Ο νόμος απαγορεύει, και η αστυνομία τιμωρεί αυτούς που αγνοούν την απαγόρευση.


Δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι, η αστυνομία ΔΕΝ ΤΙΜΩΡΕΙ!
Δεν είναι δουλειά της αστυνομίας να τιμωρήσει.
(σήμερα μάλιστα δεν αναφέρουμε καν τη λέξη τιμωρία αλλά σωφρονισμο)

Δυστυχώς κάπως έτσι έβλεπε των ευατό του ο Κορκονέας, 
ως ο Ράμπο-Τιμωρός των εξαρχείων,
και αποφάσισε να τραβήξει το όπλο του ενάντια στον 15χρονο πολίτη!

----------


## dwsteharh

> Συμφωνώ σε ότι λες, ιδιαίτερα για τα περι μπαμπεσιάς, εκτός από αυτο:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dwsteharh
> 
> Ο νόμος απαγορεύει, και η αστυνομία τιμωρεί αυτούς που αγνοούν την απαγόρευση.
> ...


δίκιο έχεις. λάθος διατύπωση. 
Ο νόμος απαγορεύει. Η αστυνομία συλλαμβάνει. Η δικαιοσύνη τιμωρεί-σωφρονεί.

----------


## bedazzled

Prophecy???

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν ειναι κακό να είσαι παράνομος, αν όμως είσαι ανήθικος ή μπαμπέσης, ναι τότε είναι κακό.


VERY well said  ::  
(διαφωνώ βέβαια με την ορολογία "καλό/κακό", αλλά το ξεπερνάω χάρη συντομίας  :: )

----------


## Mick Flemm

To "ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό" το ξεχάσατε μάλλον ε ?  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> To "ότι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό" το ξεχάσατε μάλλον ε ?


Not me!  ::

----------


## papashark

*Έσβησε χθες -αθόρυβα- αστυνομικός, θύμα κουκουλοφόρων του 2007.*

*Χθες έσβησε ο αστυνομικός που είχε δεχθεί επίθεση από κουκουλοφόρους σε συναυλία στο Ελληνικό το καλοκαίρι του 2007. Όλο αυτό το διάστημα ήταν ουσιαστικά ζωντανός-νεκρός. Δεν ήταν αρκετά νέος,ήταν ήδη 24 ετών*.

Δεν ανήκε στη γενιά των 700 ευρώ, γιατί έβγαζε 750.Δεν είχε όνειρα για τη ζωή του, είχε όπλο, κι ας μην το τράβηξε ποτέ για να σωθεί.

Δεν είχε μάνα να τον κλάψει,γιατί ήταν ένας μπάτσος, ένα γουρούνι, ένας δολοφόνος
.
Κάποιοι θάνατοι δεν πουλάνε το ίδιο, αλλά μαντέψτε,πονάνε το ίδιο.

Ποιος είναι ο αστυνομικός;Δυστυχώς θυμηθείτε το περιστατικό...."Από το Αρχηγείο της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας ανακοινώνεται ότι την 23.10 ώρα της06/07/2007, δύο (2) αστυνομικοί οι οποίοι βρίσκονταν σε διατεταγμένη υπηρεσίαμέτρων ασφαλείας για αποτροπή κλοπών, επιθέσεων και φθορών ξένης περιουσίας,(σπάσιμο οχημάτων, καταστημάτων ή εγκαταστάσεων κ.α αδικημάτων) όπως έχεισυμβεί κατά το παρελθόν, κατά την διάρκεια συναυλίας συγκροτημάτων μουσικήςστις εγκαταστάσεις του γηπέδου Baseball στο Ελληνικό, δέχθηκαν απρόκληταδολοφονική επίθεση από πλήθος ατόμων του αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου. Η αναίτια επίθεση έγινε από τριάντα τουλάχιστον άτομα, με ενωμένες δυνάμεις ταοποία διέπραξαν βιαιοπραγίες σε βάρος των δύο (2) αστυνομικών, με γρόνθους,λακτίσματα και υλικά αντικείμενα (σιδηρολοστούς, ρόπαλα, θλώντα όργανα),προκαλώντας σε αυτούς βαρείες σωματικές βλάβες. Ειδικότερα ο ένας αστυνομικός (γεν. 1983), φέρει βαριές κακώσεις κεφαλής,πολλαπλά τραύματα στο σώμα και νοσηλεύεται στη Μ.Ε.Θ. Νοσοκομείου, ευρισκόμενοςσε καταστολή.Η κατάσταση του εγκυμονεί κίνδυνο ζωής. Ο δεύτερος αστυνομικός (γεν. 1972), επίσης νοσηλευόμενος φέρει ρωγμώδες κατάγματα στο αριστερό χέρι και μώλωπες στα πλευρά. Η βάναυση επίθεση συνεχίζει μια σειρά προκλήσεων έναντι της έννομης τάξης και''καταδρομών'' που αποδέχονται με απάθεια το ενδεχόμενο αποτέλεσμα τηςσωματικής βλάβης και της ανθρωποκτονίας από ''άτομα'' που ασκούνται στη βία, μάλλον ως πρόταση και στάση ζωής και ως ''πολιτική παρέμβαση''. Η Ελληνική Αστυνομία κινείται για την ανακάλυψη των δραστών".

Γι' αυτό το γεγονός όμως, κανένας δημοσιογράφος δε θα φωνάξει, κανένα Ιντυμίντια δε θα γράψει αράδες, κανένας ψευτοδημοκράτης μπλογκερ δε θα αναρτήσει έστω και μία γραμμή. 

_Το παραπάνω μου ήρθε με email, το σχόλιο μου είναι άντε να γ*******ε παλιομ********α όλα εδώ μέσα_

----------


## JollyRoger

> _Το παραπάνω μου ήρθε με email, το σχόλιο μου είναι άντε να γ*******ε παλιομ**********α όλα εδώ μέσα_


αυτό απάντησες εννοείς σε αυτόν που στο στειλε; Δεν καταλαβαίνω που κολάει...

----------


## thalexan

> *Έσβησε χθες -αθόρυβα- αστυνομικός, θύμα κουκουλοφόρων του 2007.*
> 
> *Χθες έσβησε ο αστυνομικός που είχε δεχθεί επίθεση από κουκουλοφόρους σε συναυλία στο Ελληνικό το καλοκαίρι του 2007. Όλο αυτό το διάστημα ήταν ουσιαστικά ζωντανός-νεκρός. Δεν ήταν αρκετά νέος,ήταν ήδη 24 ετών*.



Hoax. Διαψεύστηκε και από την Ελληνική Αστυνομία.

----------


## freenet

> *Έσβησε χθες -αθόρυβα- αστυνομικός, θύμα κουκουλοφόρων του 2007.*
> 
> *Χθες έσβησε ο αστυνομικός που είχε δεχθεί επίθεση από κουκουλοφόρους σε συναυλία στο Ελληνικό το καλοκαίρι του 2007. Όλο αυτό το διάστημα ήταν ουσιαστικά ζωντανός-νεκρός. Δεν ήταν αρκετά νέος,ήταν ήδη 24 ετών*.
> 
> Δεν ανήκε στη γενιά των 700 ευρώ, γιατί έβγαζε 750.Δεν είχε όνειρα για τη ζωή του, είχε όπλο, κι ας μην το τράβηξε ποτέ για να σωθεί.
> 
> Δεν είχε μάνα να τον κλάψει,γιατί ήταν ένας μπάτσος, ένα γουρούνι, ένας δολοφόνος
> .
> Κάποιοι θάνατοι δεν πουλάνε το ίδιο, αλλά μαντέψτε,πονάνε το ίδιο.
> ...


Δεν ντρέπεσαι να βρίζεις και να λοιδωρείς βασιζόμενος σε ψεύτικες ειδήσεις? Διακινείς κάτι που ισχυρίστηκε ο κούγιας και ο κορκονέας στο υπόμνημα του και είναι ψέμα.Έχει διαψευστεί εδώ και καιρό αλλά ούτε τον κόπο έκανες να ελέγξεις αν ισχύει ή όχι,απλά μας αραδιάζεις τα σκουπίδια σου εδώ και μας βρίζεις κιολας. 
Στοιχείωδης αξιοπρέπεια θα σου επέβαλλε να ανασκευάσεις αμέσως τα ψεύδη σου και τις βρισιές σου εναντίον όσων δεν ταυτίστηκαν με την μπατσολάγνα αντίληψη σου.

http://www.ethnos.gr/article.asp?catid= ... 0&tag=7948

πριν αναπαράγεις ελεεινά ψεύδη κάνε τον στοιχειώδη κόπο να τα ελέγχεις...

----------


## papashark

Oπως με έβρισαν εδώ μέσα, έτσι βρίζω και εγώ, με την ίδια περίσσια ευκολία, καθότι από ότι φαίνετε το να βρίζεις τον άλλο εδώ είναι καλοδεχούμενο εφόσον διαφωνείς με τις απόψεις του.

Στα @@ μου λοιπόν, ας πάρω ΒΑΝ....

----------


## JB172

Ελεος βρε παίδες μέρες που είναι.

Locked.

Καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε με λιγότερες αψιμαχίες.

----------

